# Salzgitter Höhenzug



## Dustins (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bike-Gemeinde,

wie ich in meiner Vorstellung schon mal erwähnte, wohnen ich im schönen Salzgitter-Bad.

Meiner Haus und Hof Strecke befindet sich im Salzgitterhöhenzug! Einfach mal bei Google-Maps eingeben.
In dieser Region sieht man bei der ein oder anderen Ausfahrt auch mal ein Mountainbiker.
Jetzt die Frage, wo sind die ganzen Biker aus Salzgitter-Bad usw., die auf den Trails rumhacken???
Man muss doch mal ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen!
Gruß Dustins


----------



## Edith L. (29. Juli 2008)

Das wundert mich sowieso, dass in Salzghetto bei dem geilen Spot wie den Lichtenbergen hier im Forum nicht öfter mal was geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (31. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht haben die Salzgitteraner kein DSL. In Lebenstsedt soll das ja ein Problem sein

Laune macht der Höhenzug auf jedenfall und weit ist es nicht um auch mal ein Abstecher in den Harz zu machen.

Gestern haben wir uns mal in das Stück bei Lutter und Alt Wallmoden auf der Suche nach neuen Trails gemacht, aber leider ist da mehr Waldautobahn als Trails zu finden und somit wahren wir einwenig genickt.

Aber als die Sonne weg war, haben wir die Lichter angeschaltet und sind beim Schäferstuhl rumgehackt, das hat entschädigt.


----------



## Edith L. (31. Juli 2008)

Dann fahrt mal in den südlichen Bereich der Hainberge! 

Ich sach jetzt nur mal "Bodensteiner Klippen" und die Verzweiflung hat ein Ende!

Den thread  kennste zwar, aber schaden kann es ja nicht!


----------



## Dustins (31. Juli 2008)

Ok, 

Laß mal zusammen zählen. 
Du, meine Kumpel und ich, das sind jetzt drei die sich so im Höhenzug und der Region so rumtreiben!
Und wo ist der Rest???

Man kann sich ja mal auf eine Tour treffen?!

Kommst du aus Bad?


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Juli 2008)

Dustins schrieb:


> Kommst du aus Bad?



Aus bad Braunschweig.


----------



## Dustins (1. August 2008)

Ich mag zwar Braunschweig, weil ich da aufgewachsen bin, aber ein Bad-Charakter hat es wohl nicht


----------



## Marc1111 (30. November 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt ja doch noch Leute die den Salzgitter Höhenzug nutzen und vor allen Dingen kennen. Bin neu hier im Forum. Mein Tipp für den Höhenzug ist die Einfahrt auf den Höhenzug bei Wartjenstedt und dann bis Gebhardshagen oder noch weiter.

Gruss Marc


----------



## Edith L. (30. November 2008)

Willkommen im Forum!

Fahr auf jeden Fall noch durch Gebahrtshagen durch und dann den Höhenzug weiter nach SZ-Bad!

Genaueres eventuell per pm!


----------



## Der Nachbar (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, erstmal.
Schön hier auch auch mal Leute aus der Baddenser Ecke zu treffen. Wohne aber jetzt 
in Groß Elbe und fahre die Waldautobahnen bis Bad oder Bodensteineklippen ab.
Bin eher ein Tourentyp mit einem Lowtech Stressless Bike und würde mich über lockere
gemeinsame Fahrten oder Treffen freuen.


----------



## Marc1111 (23. Dezember 2008)

Letzte Tour vor Weihnachten durch den Salzgitter Höhenzug.

Vom Bereler Rieß ging es durch das Waldstück bei Burgdorf zur Auffahrt zum Höhenzug bei Watjenstedt.


Abfahrt nach Ölber, kurzer Abstecher auf den Brockenblick. Von dort aus ein Stück über den Rasteberg wieder Richtung Höhenzug.


Abfahrt von der Burg Richtung Lichtenberg.


Über den Salzgittersee Richtung Heimat.

Teilweise war die Strecke eine Schlammschlacht und eine Rutsch- Party

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gutes Bikejahr 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. Dezember 2008)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Teilweise war die Strecke eine Schlammschlacht und eine Rutsch- Party
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gutes Bikejahr 2009



Naja, ist eben Winter und alles schön schmierig! Trägt der lehmige Boden natürlich herrlich zu bei!

Schliesse mich den Wünschen mal an!


----------



## jaamaa (15. Januar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt ja doch noch Leute die den Salzgitter Höhenzug nutzen und vor allen Dingen kennen. Bin neu hier im Forum. Mein Tipp für den Höhenzug ist die Einfahrt auf den Höhenzug bei Wartjenstedt und dann bis Gebhardshagen oder noch weiter.
> 
> Gruss Marc



Hallo
wie verläuft denn der Höhenzug von Wartjenstedt bis zur Burg, oder umgekehrt. Kenne nur die Abfahrt vom Gaußstein bis zu der Landstraße nach Osterlinde. Wie gehts es denn ab da der Höhenzug weiter Richtung Wartjenstedt? Sind sonst wieder umgedreht oder über Straße Richtung Altenhagen.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ChristianS (20. Januar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie verläuft denn der Höhenzug von Wartjenstedt bis zur Burg, oder umgekehrt. Kenne nur die Abfahrt vom Gaußstein bis zu der Landstraße nach Osterlinde. Wie gehts es denn ab da der Höhenzug weiter Richtung Wartjenstedt? Sind sonst wieder umgedreht oder über Straße Richtung Altenhagen.
> 
> Gruß Marcus



einfach unten die querstraße (nach osterlinde) überqueren und auf forstweg bergauf fahren. (bei der weggabelung links berg auf halten). 

zum groben überblick kannst du mal auf http://www.openstreetmap.org/
klicken und dann in die karte bis nach salzgitter scrollen (scrollrat maus). da findest du in den lichtenbergen die meisten wege schon eingezeichnet. 
Die karte ist bei weitem noch nicht vollständig, aber die Lichtenberge sind schon ganz gut erfasst. 
Wichtig sind die grau gestrichelten und die rot gepunkteten linien. 
das sind die singeltrails, bzw. wanderwege. 

man kann also zbsp. eine schöne tour mit hohem singeltrailanteil von wartjenstedt bis nach salzgitter bad unternehmen und die gleiche strecke wieder zurück fahren. 

gruß
christian


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr,

hier noch einmal eine ander Karte.




Gruss Marc


----------



## jaamaa (20. Januar 2009)

_Alles klar ,
kenne den Forstweg sogar. Werde dann demnächst mal bis Wartjenstedt fahren....

VG und Danke
 Marcus_


----------



## ChristianS (20. Januar 2009)

wir sind immer an dem weissen haus am waldrand über wartjenstedt raus gekommen und dann durch die feldmark bis wartjenstedt. 

kennt sich einer von euch in der gegend um derneburg aus? ist ja nicht weit weg von salzgitter. wir haben dort mal den wald durchquert als wir eine tour nach bad salzdetfurth gemacht haben. da gingen doch so ein zwei wege rechts und links von unserer route ab, die ich gerne mal gefahren wäre.

gruß
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco.sz (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der Weg nach Wartjenstedt auch als Calenberg-Harz-Weg ausgeschildert. Gekennzeichnet durch ein umgedrehtes weißes T auf schwarzen Grund.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## marco.sz (31. Januar 2009)

War in den letzten Tagen jemand in den Lichtenbergen unterwegs? Mich würde nämlich interessieren, ob die Wege noch vereist sind. Für die Fahrten zur Arbeit habe ich mir jetzt Spikereifen zugelegt, die würde ich dort oben gerne mal richtig testen.

@Dustins
Wie sieht es denn eigentlich in dem Wald am Schäferstuhl aus, gibt es dort ein paar Trails oder lohnt sich die Anfahrt erst gar nicht? Ich hörte mal von einem Trail der Richtung Othfresen führen soll.


----------



## Marc1111 (31. Januar 2009)

Stellenweise war der Boden ( kleine Wasserlöcher) gestern gefroren, 
teilweise wo mal die Sonne war, sogar trockener Boden,
Höhenzug direkt habe ich nicht getestet, musste leider abbrechen,
da ich mir die Bremse versagt hat. Kolben fest. Konnte dann schön mit angezogender Vorderadbremse nach hause fahren.


----------



## Dustins (10. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter soll jetzt mal trockener werden! Mir juckt es schon tierisch in den Fingern. 

Hoffe die Waldarbeiter haben dieses Jahr den Höhenzug einwenig netter behandelt bzw. die Wege.

@Marco.SZ
Sorry, wenig Zeit gerade, darum dauert die Antwort einwenig länger.  Also am Schäferstuhl haben wir nur Waldautobahn dort. Ich nehme das Stück Wald nur mit, wenn ich noch kann oder mal anders Einsteigen möchte in eine Tour. Es gab mal ein zwei lustige Passagen, aber große Reifen gepaart mit mächtig viel Kilos hat das Ganze unfahrbar gemacht. Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung wie du drauf bist, ich finde es eher zu gemütlich als fordernd.


----------



## Marc1111 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wollen wir es hoffen, das das Wetter besser wird.
Höhenzug ist bei dem Wetter kaum befahrbar, mich hat es in letzter Zeit
in den Bereich Nettlingen- Grassdorf gezogen.


01.02.09


da kann man auch bei Schnee ganz gut fahren. 

Ab wie sagt man, es gibt kein falsches Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung


----------



## Dustins (10. Februar 2009)

Der Höhenzug ist von der Trailanordnung genau mein Ding.. Ich vermeide gern Waldautobahnen. Ich gebe dir völlig Recht, sehr schwer zu fahren bei dem Wetter. Mich hat es Ende letzten Jahres auf dem Kamm Bismarkturm->Gebhardshagen zweimal so vom Bike geholt, das war nicht mehr feierlich. Feuchtes Laub und die unzähligen Wurzeln haben dar einen wesentlichen Beitrag geleistet, der Rest wurde durch mein Übermut zu einem schmerzlichen Paket neuer Mountainbike-Erfahrungen geschnürt


----------



## Marc1111 (10. Februar 2009)

Das ist natürlich sch....!

Haupsache alles wieder I.O.

na,ja, wollen wir auf das Wetter hoffen.
Hab es leider erst bis zum Reihersee geschafft,bis Bismarkturm muss ich umbedingt mal fahren, kann man glaube ich auch Kaffeepause machen?!



Gruss Marc


----------



## Dustins (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, kann man machen und hoch auf dem Turm. Echt genialer Blick über Salzgitter. 

Gehört zum Sport dazu. Wer nicht stüzt fährt nich am Limit


----------



## jaamaa (10. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich hat es in letzter Zeit
> in den Bereich Nettlingen- Grassdorf gezogen.
> ...



@Marc1111
Hallo, kennst du diese Tour von waldhase?


Sieht ganz nett aus. Kenn aber nicht das Höhenprofil dazu.

VG Marcus


----------



## Marc1111 (10. Februar 2009)

Ein Teil der Strecke kenne ich, aber leider nicht alles.
Sieht gut aus.
Fahrer eigentlich meist auf gut Glück mit meinem treuen 
Beleiter das Garmin. 

Oberhalb von Nettlingen kann man schon Höhenmeter schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (10. Februar 2009)

Das müsste so ungefähr das Höhenprofil sein.



Da kann man schön Kurbeln.


----------



## Edith L. (10. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hab es leider erst bis zum Reihersee geschafft,bis Bismarkturm muss ich umbedingt mal fahren, kann man glaube ich auch Kaffeepause machen?!



Nach dem Reihersee geht es dann aber nochmal richtig los! 
Wichtig ist, dass Du nach dem Hundeverein nicht den Forstweg hochkurbelst, sondern den Singletraileinstieg rechter Hand zum Reihersee hoch findest! 

Ab dann ist ordentliche Kondition gefragt! 

Am Bismarckturm vorbei, ja am dortigen Kaffee entlang, geht es dann noch auf ner geilen Abfahrt Richtung Salzghetto Bad runter!

Im Bereich Nettlingen-Grasdorf war ich auch schon mal erkunden! Die Tour vonn Waldhase werde ich mir mal abspeichern!


----------



## jaamaa (11. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass Du nach dem Hundeverein nicht den Forstweg hochkurbelst, sondern den Singletraileinstieg rechter Hand zum Reihersee hoch findest!


Hi,
wo fährst du denn immer lang? Eigentlich kommt doch gar kein Hundeverein im Lauf des Höhenzuges vor!?! Den kenn ich nur weiter westlich direkt in Gebhardshagen. Wenn wir den Höhenzug fahren kommen wir nach einer heftigen Abfahrt auf den Forstweg zwischen Schwimmbad und Schießstand raus (wenn nicht, war mal wieder ein Baum im Weg), dann über die Straße unter der Eisenbahnbrücke , ein Stück in den Wald, dann links, die letzten 20 m tragen , weil oft zu steil und man ist direkt auf dem Höhenzug.
Karte

Wenn du anders fährst, sag mal bitte Bescheid....

VG Marcus


----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2009)

Ahh alles klar!

Ich fahr nicht unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durch sondern links nen Stück Richtung Gebhardshagen bis rechts ne Eisenbahnbrücke kommt. 
Dann dort rein! Rechter Hand der Hundeverein. Dran vorbei und rechts den heftig ansteigenden Singletrail hoch zum Reihersee! Da kommt oben so ne kleines Stromverteilerhäuschen! Dann am Reihersee entlang!

Ich meine diese Variation lohnt sich!


----------



## Dustins (11. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ahh alles klar!
> 
> Ich fahr nicht unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durch sondern links nen Stück Richtung Gebhardshagen bis rechts ne Eisenbahnbrücke kommt.





Kann es sein, das du eher einen Bahnübergang meinst bei deinem "rechts". Da ist dich auch so ein Kiosk mit Biergarten. Kann auch sein, das ich jetzt völlig die Orientrierung verloren habe. 

oder bin ich gedanklich auch schon zu weit in Gebhardshagen dirn???

Oh, jetzt bin ich im Bilde. Bitte alles streichen ab "Kann es sein .......(bis).......Gebhardshagen drin???"


----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du eher einen Bahnübergang meinst bei deinem "rechts". Da ist dich auch so ein Kiosk mit Biergarten. Kann auch sein, das ich jetzt völlig die Orientrierung verloren habe.
> 
> oder bin ich gedanklich auch schon zu weit in Gebhardshagen dirn



Du hast die Orientierung verloren!

Ich meine ne richtige Eisenbahnbrücke! Genau gegenüber von dieser Parkanlage!  

Die "Trinkhalle" kommt weiter unten! 
Da ist nen Bahnübergang??? 
Wir sind da unten mal so über die Gleise rüber!


----------



## Dustins (11. Februar 2009)

Ok, die Bezeichnung "Bahnübergang" mag wirklich einwenig übertrieben sein.
Aber wie nennt man sowas. "Bahnüberquerungsmöglichkeit für Fußgänger und Forstbetrieb"


----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2009)

Gibt es da tatsächlich so ne Möglichkeit? 
Wir sind mal aus südlicher Richtung gekommen und standen plötzlich im Bereich des Kiosk vor den Gleisen. 
Da gingen Trampelpfade rüber! Und na ja...... 

Ich hab übrigends meine Karte nochmal geändert!


----------



## jaamaa (11. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ahh alles klar!
> 
> Ich fahr nicht unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durch sondern links nen Stück Richtung Gebhardshagen bis rechts ne Eisenbahnbrücke kommt.
> Dann dort rein! Rechter Hand der Hundeverein. Dran vorbei und rechts den heftig ansteigenden Singletrail hoch zum Reihersee! Da kommt oben so ne kleines Stromverteilerhäuschen! Dann am Reihersee entlang!
> ...



OK, wird dann demnächst ausprobiert......
@Edith
Nochwas....
wie bekomme ich den ein Foto rein. Mit der Karte ging das bei mir nur als Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2009)

In deinem Fotoalbum befindet sich unter jedem Foto "BBCode ein-/ausblenden"! Da suchstre dir nen Link aus und setzt ihn einfach in Deinen Beitrag!

Ansonsten bei "Auf Thema Antworten" ist nen Feld oben in der Bedienleiste mit stilisierten Gelbem Himmel; Sonne und Bergen! Draufklicken und Link einfügen!

Sonst geht auch


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mir die Gegend mal ansehen.

Für die Bilder einfügen,
auf Hilfe gehen, Suchbergiff Anhänge!


----------



## marco.sz (11. Februar 2009)

Die Variante am Hundeverein entlang ist mir auch neu, muss ich mir demnächst mal anschauen. Eigentlich kenne ich die ganze nord-östliche Ecke vom Reihersee überhaupt nicht, bin bisher den Höhenzugweg direkt gefahren oder weiter westlich entlang Richtung Bismarkturm.

Von Waldhases Tour kenne ich auch schon einige Ecken, wenn´s nicht mehr ganz so matschig ist fahre ich die mal komplett. 

@Dustins
das es am Schäferstuhl nur Waldautobahn gibt hört sich ja enttäuschen an. Ich fahre zwar gerne schnell und weit, also auch Waldautobahn, aber der ein oder andere Trail sollte schon dabei sein, auch wenn ich nicht so der Fahrtechniker bin.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Edith L. (11. Februar 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> .......Eigentlich kenne ich die ganze nord-östliche Ecke vom Reihersee überhaupt nicht, bin bisher den Höhenzugweg direkt gefahren oder weiter westlich entlang Richtung Bismarkturm.



Ich fahre meistens ganz andere Strecken zurück! So gibt es östlich des Höhenzugweges auch noch ein paar äusserst nette verwunschene und eher weniger befahrene Trails.
Man kommt mit der Zeit eben ein bisschen rum!


----------



## Dustins (11. Februar 2009)

Ach nöö, Deutschland hat verloren. 
Kommen auch besser Zeiten. 

Den rot schraffierten Bereich kenne ich eigentlich garnicht. Für Tips in diesem Bereich wäre ich echt dankar.






@marco.sz
Naja, also ich sehe es genau so. Autobahn soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich 
Also, daduch das ich direkt am Schäferstuhl wohne kann man da schon mal einen Berg erklimmen, aber ihr kommt ja alle von der ganz anderen Seite und somit lohnt es sich eher nicht. Dieses Empfinden ist natürlich rein Subjektiv.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Gegend mal ansehen.


Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall



Marc1111 schrieb:


> Für die Bilder einfügen,
> auf Hilfe gehen, Suchbergiff Anhänge!



Ja ich weiss..........
immer erst lesen und dann fragen!

Hab's jetzt auch hinbekommen. Bin immer über Bild einfügen statt Anhang gestolpert. Iss aba auch alles imma soo kompliziert 
...look  


 Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mal von einem Sopt in Lengede gehört. Ich hab aber kein Plan wo der sein soll. Kennt den einer?
Soll aber eher was zum rumtoben als zum touren.


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2009)

Jep, kenn ich, eher was für die Kickerbuddler! 
Das liegt in den ehemaligen Klärteichen des Bergwerkes!


----------



## Dustins (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Informant berichtet vom Rückbau aber am Seinbahnberg soll ein neues Ding entstehen. 
Mhh, schade, also eher nix für mich wa? mit Kickern hab ich es nicht so. Die Narbe am Knie erzählt die passende Story dazu.


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2009)

Ich meine, da soll sogar mal was durch die örtlichen Gazetten gegangen sein, dass denn DDD Kiddies da geholfen wird. Seilbahnberg war in discussion!

Definitiv nichts für XCler oder der Gleichen!


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2009)

In der SZ stand mal vor ein paar Wochen ein Beitrag dazu.
Sind ein paar  Jugendliche, die am Seilbahnberg eine Dirtline bauen wollen. Haben, soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, auch Geld von der Gemeinde bekommen .
Habe den Artikel noch gefunden, hier

Ist aber eher was für meinen Sohn, als für mich Dörter . 
Echt schade das es so etwas oder auch ne Freeridestrecke nicht in SZ gibt. So eine Dirtstrecke ist doch schnell angelegt und kostet auch kaum etwas. Wäre für die Kiddies doch echt cool und wenn ich mich so umhöre, ist da wohl auch Bedarf da.


----------



## Dustins (12. Februar 2009)

Genau ich bin dafür! Adlerhorst Richtung Gebhardshagen runter einen coolen Trail zusammen basteln, ohne Konflikte mit Füßgängern. Der wäre schön lang. Idee und Orte sind genug da, aber mhh, verdammt, da war was, ach ja: die Zeit.

Die Jungs finde ich machen aber echt ne Gute Sache. RESPECT


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, da gehts aber schon sehr doll bergab........

........da kommt ja keiner mit nem Freerider nach oben 

Sag ich ja meinem Sohn auch immer: Hol dir nen AM oder Enduro, aber kein Freerider oder sogar Downhill.
Wir haben in den Lichtenbergen keine Lifte!!!


----------



## Dustins (12. Februar 2009)

OK, wann fangen wir an zu bauen?
Tja, das hast du wohl recht. Aber du hast ja ein AM also kannst du ja kurbeln!


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2009)

Die können meinetwegen irgendwo ihre Kicker bauen aber nicht auf dem Höhenweg! Gibt nur Ärger mit den Spaziergängern, Jägern und Förstern! Ach na ja, bevor die da hinkommen muss erstmal nen Lift gebaut werden!


----------



## Marc1111 (12. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ach nöö, Deutschland hat verloren.
> Kommen auch besser Zeiten.
> 
> Den rot schraffierten Bereich kenne ich eigentlich garnicht. Für Tips in diesem Bereich wäre ich echt dankar.
> ...


 

Wenn Du im Rasteberg, hinter den Lichtenbergen fahren willst, fahre in Ölber in den hinteren Höhenzug (Brockenblick) ein, dann kommt der Sportplatz und dann eine lange, schöne, ruhige Waldautobahn, bis oberhalb des Abraumlagerplatzes der Hütte. Schöner Abfahrt-Trail auf der linken Seite (Kreis). Er endet auf dem Trampelpfad der Abraumlagerplatz mit dem Gustedter Schacht verbindet.



Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2009)

Auf Deiner Karte: Ab dem Kreis bin ich schonmal westlich auf so nem Kammweg bis zu diesen beiden braunen Rechtecken gefahren! 
Möglicherweise mein ich das jetzt wohl in die andere Richtung?  
Gibt es da noch was Spektakulärers?


----------



## Marc1111 (12. Februar 2009)

Die beiden grauen Rechtecke sind der Sportplatz von Ölber.
Ich finde die Strecke gar nicht mal so schlecht,
ist Waldautobahn, aber man hat dort seine Ruhe, kaum Spaziergänger und man kann mal ein bisschen Tempo machen. 
Mann sollte die Strecke aus meiner Sicht von Ölber aus fahren.

Was besonderes gibt es dort eigentlich nicht.


----------



## waldhase (12. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Marc1111
> Hallo, kennst du diese Tour von waldhase?
> 
> 
> ...












War einige Zeit nicht auf der Seite, vielleicht geht auch diese Tour, Du kannst natürlich auch das Profil von der anderen Tour haben.

@edith L. Die Tour am Hundeverein in Gebhardshagen bin auch schon gefahren, schöner als die andere Route.
vg.
dwh 
(derwaldhase)


----------



## Marc1111 (12. Februar 2009)

Die Tour ist auch nicht schlecht, die Strecke auf der 
rechten Kartenhälfte ist mir bekannt, den Rest werde ich auf jeden fall mal erkunden.


Nettlinger Wald vor 2 Wochen. Sch...war das kalt.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Februar 2009)

@Dustins
Noch nen Hardtail. Aber bald ein Allmountain . 140mm v/h, da freut sich die Discus                intervertebralis 

@Edith L.
Keine Angst. Da fängt schon keiner einfach so an zu buddeln. So eine Ditline wäre auch eher etwas für die Ebene, z.B. in der Nähe vom oder am Salzgittersee. Ist genug Platz und ist gut erreichbar.

@waldhase
Danke für die nächste Tour.


----------



## Dustins (13. Februar 2009)

@jaamaa
das ist ja mal eine verständliche Seite. 
Ich fahre 100mm aber es gibt schon ein Sparplan der in nächste oder übernächste Session mehr ermöglichen soll. 

Nee buddeln wird schon keiner, wir sind ja erwachsen und lieben den Wald und wollen da auch weiter fahren dürfen. Aber ein oder zwei Attraktionen mehr auf der ein oder anderen Abfahrt wären auch ganz nett.


----------



## Edith L. (13. Februar 2009)

@Waldhase
Nettlingen 2 ist ja auch ne geile Nummer! 
Wir hatten uns während des RR-Fahrens immer mal vorgenommen das mal näher mit dem MTB zu erkunden!    
Einmal hab ich es dann geschafft über "Waldhopping" auch diesen Wald mit dem MTB zu erreichen. Die Tour führt auch zu diesem Sendemast nördlich über Grasdorf, oder? Bis dahin bin ich vorgedrungen! 
Wie rum fährste die Tour denn?


----------



## waldhase (13. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Nettlingen 2 ist ja auch ne geile Nummer!
> Wir hatten uns während des RR-Fahrens immer mal vorgenommen das mal näher mit dem MTB zu erkunden!
> Einmal hab ich es dann geschafft über "Waldhopping" auch diesen Wald mit dem MTB zu erreichen. Die Tour führt auch zu diesem Sendemast nördlich über Grasdorf, oder? Bis dahin bin ich vorgedrungen!
> Wie rum fährste die Tour denn?







Vielleicht geht es so besser.


----------



## Edith L. (13. Februar 2009)

Fast perfekt!

Demnächst dann noch schön ausgeschildert!

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco.sz (13. Februar 2009)

Tour 2 sieht auch sehr interessant aus, werde ich nächstes WE mal fahren.

@Marc
Ich meine, dass es am Sportplatz am Rasteberg einen Traileinstieg gibt und dieser Trail dann auf die Forststrasse nach Oelber führt.
In Oelber fahre ich immer in den Wartjenstedter Weg, am Dorfrand rechts den Feldweg bis zum Waldrand hoch, dort gibt es einen Trail der dann auf den Höhenzugweg führt. Nichts spektakuläres, aber immerhin.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## jaamaa (14. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Aber ein oder zwei Attraktionen mehr auf der ein oder anderen Abfahrt wären auch ganz nett.



Ja sowas wie das hier  ??? 


(Wieso kann ich den die Bilder nicht größer einfügen?)

Die vorne bin ich vor 2 Stunden mal hoch gefahren. Ja gut, nicht mit dem Bike, aber immerhin mit dem Board. Die hatten da überall so lustige Sachen rumstehen. Deshalb heißt es in der schneefreien Zeit ja auch Bikepark


----------



## Dustins (14. Februar 2009)

@jaamaa
Wo ist das? Du hast ja krasse Zeiten drauf zum boarden.


----------



## Thalor (14. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Demnächst dann noch schön ausgeschildert!








Extrem praktisch!
So findet man auch jeden einmal entdeckten Trail wieder


----------



## jaamaa (14. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Wo ist das? Du hast ja krasse Zeiten drauf zum boarden.


Schulenberg, gestern Abend. Im Sommer Bikepark, im Winter Alpinum.
Dort ist ab und zu mal Nachtski von 18.00 bis 22.00 Uhr. Ist immer schön easy dort. Keine Wartezeit am Lift.
Wollten eigentlich Sonntag zum Wurmberg. Aber da stehst du dann fast 1 Stunde an . Und dafür dann noch 22 bezahlen, fürs dumm rumstehen, nee Danke. Dann lieber ein bißchen kleiner, dafür aber mit mehr Spaß.... und den hatten wir!
Nur heute gehts nicht ganz so gut.

Ach so, Wetter wird ja immer besch...eidener!!! Hab echt gedacht man könnte mal in den Wald..... Hab mich aber eben schon zu Fuß auf die Klappe gelegt. Peinlich.


----------



## marco.sz (14. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Extrem praktisch!
> So findet man auch jeden einmal entdeckten Trail wieder



Sicherlich ein nettes Spielzeug, wenn´s nur nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (14. Februar 2009)

@Thalor
Wer es denn braucht!


----------



## Thalor (14. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @Thalor
> Wer es denn braucht!


DU hattest nach Ausschilderung verlangt!

Aber in der Tat, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

Soviele Biker aus SZ hier, daher meine Frage: Gibt es eine schöne Route vom Bismarckturm zurück nach Lichtenberg oder auch zurück nach Wartjenstadt, wenn ja bitte ich um eine Karte.


----------



## marco.sz (14. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ... Gibt es eine schöne Route...



Und die ist sogar ausgeschildert. Nennt sich Calenberg-Harz-Wanderweg und verläuft im Höhenzug von Wartjenstedt über Lichtenberg und Gebhardshagen zum Bismarkturm. Als Karte kann ich Dir nur das anbieten: 

http://www.salzgitter.de/mapsight/stadtplan?

Der Weg ist durch ein umgedrehtes weißes T im schwarzen Quadrat gekennzeichnet. 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> Und die ist sogar ausgeschildert. Nennt sich Calenberg-Harz-Wanderweg und verläuft im Höhenzug von Wartjenstedt über Lichtenberg und Gebhardshagen zum Bismarkturm. Als Karte kann ich Dir nur das anbieten:
> 
> http://www.salzgitter.de/mapsight/stadtplan?
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, den Weg von Watjenstedt über Adler Horst und dem Höhenzug am Reihersee vorbei fahre ich hin zum Bismarckturm, um die gleiche Strecke nicht auch zurückfahren zu müssen, wäre eine Alternative schön. Ich konnte in dem Stadtplan leider keine Route entdecken (liegt sicher an mir) aber es klang so wie die Route die ich hier mal als Hinfahrroute bezeichne.
So sieht die Route hin aus:




Wie komme ich zurück?


----------



## Der Nachbar (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo, hätte zum Steckensuchen die TOP 25 Karten in orginal oder als DIN A3 Scan.
Die Karten reichen sind von Lutter am Barenberge, Ringelheim, Lebenstedt West und Ost, und SZ Bad. Bei Bedarf mal anfragen.
Benutze sonst ein PDA mit GPS und TOP 50 und Glopus, so kann mann ohne Umwege oder Streckendoppel durch die Pampa fahren.
Ach und der Sportplatz von Oelber ist in echt den vom SVI und gehört zu Groß Elbe, ich wohne an der Straße da hoch.
Aktuell ist das Fahren auf dem Kamm eher sehr bescheiden, vereiste Wege und eiskalter Matsch.
Schöne Grüße an alle aus der Umgebung, vielleicht trifft man sich mal irgendwo im Wald.


----------



## Marc1111 (14. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> DU hattest nach Ausschilderung verlangt!
> 
> Aber in der Tat, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.


 

Ich möchte mein Garmin auch nicht mehr missen, da bin ich der gleichen Meinung!

Garmin etrex Legend HCX


----------



## Dustins (14. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ach so, Wetter wird ja immer besch...eidener!!! Hab echt gedacht man könnte mal in den Wald..... Hab mich aber eben schon zu Fuß auf die Klappe gelegt. Peinlich.



Ich war beruflich am Freitag in Dessau, dort hatte die Sonne geschien. Auf der Heimfahrt habe ich mir ausgemalt, wo ich bei diesem schönen Wetter lang fahre mit meinem Bike, dann war ich in Goslar, bei übelstem Schneefall, da war es vorbei mit der Bikelaune.  Naja, ich hab dann heute mein Bike zur Inspektion abgegeben, damit es bald richtig losgehen kann.

@Nachbar
Bedarf ist da. Gutes Kartenmaterial kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Edith L. (15. Februar 2009)

So, 
ich hab da mal nen bisschen was ergänzt!

Lila, (ach wie schick) sind Singletrails, gelb sind Forstwegautobahnen!   

Leider nicht so spektakülär wie der Hinfahrt! 

Der Trail vorm Adlerhorst sollte nördlich runtergemosht werden! Schöne Spitzkehre drin! Zum Adlerhorst dann allerdings wieder hoch, jaaa, dass ist der nette Forstweg, in den man von oben runterschauen kann! Ist fahrbar, Schieben aber im Zweifelsfall keine Schande!


----------



## jaamaa (15. Februar 2009)

Ohha, dachte schon ich müsste jetzt mal zum Augenarzt. Sieht so unscharf aus. Liegt aber doch am Bild. Oder doch nicht  ? Doch nen Termin holen? Kann da gar nicht lange drauf schauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (15. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank Edith, und wer hat jetzt noch eine Idee, für den weiteren Weg nach Watjenstedt?


----------



## jaamaa (15. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das sich schon viele von uns gewünscht haben den Höhenweg anders zurück zu fahren, als hin. Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht weiter helfen. Kenne auch niemanden, der anders fährt. 
Man müßte sich einfach das Beste raussuchen und nach und nach zu einer neuen Route verbinden. Wird aber bestimmt nicht einfach. Aber hier sind ja genug die mit anpacken! 

Ich könnte schon mal ein Teilstück anbieten. Habe ich gelb markiert. Geht von der Straße am Modellfliegerplatz vorbei. Kein Trail, wenig Verkehr.
Unten das in lila sieht auch ganz nett aus, muß aber vor Ort geklärt werden.










Wenn das Wetter endlich besser wird, wird alles erkundet....












VG Marcus


----------



## Edith L. (16. Februar 2009)

Da bietet sich doch an auf dem Rücken des Elber Berges weiter zu fahren und vor Oelber dann wieder rüber zu wechseln!

Lückchen noch schliessen und schon hätte man nen Rundkurs!


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Da bietet sich doch an auf dem Rücken des Elber Berges weiter zu fahren und vor Oelber dann wieder rüber zu wechseln!
> 
> Lückchen noch schliessen und schon hätte man nen Rundkurs!



Vielen Dank, ich werde heute mal die Teilstücke zusammenfügen und schauen wo es noch Lücken gibt, um dann wenn man das Wetter wieder genießen kann und meine Rüsselpest vorbei ist, die Strecke zu testen - wer will vielleicht auch gemeinsam?? Melde mich mit Karte.


----------



## Edith L. (16. Februar 2009)

Ich werde demnächst mal die Nettlinger Runde antesten!


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Hier eine vorläufige Route für eine Rücktour SZ-Bismarckturm - Wartjenstedt über Oelber. Ich kenne nicht alle Strecken, daher kann es sein, dass Teilstücke nicht fahrbar sind. Wer etwas dazu sage kann oder schönere Alternativen hat, möge es kundtun.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/284911


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mal die Nettlinger Runde antesten!



Sag bescheid,  wenn es passt komme ich mit.


----------



## Edith L. (16. Februar 2009)

Mach ich!

Das sieht doch schon mal ganz ganz ganz gut aus! 

Jetzt noch nen kombinierte Karte und wir können hier closen!

Gibt es noch nen Möglichkeit so schnell wie möglich von dieser Straße nach Oelber runterzukommen?


----------



## Dustins (16. Februar 2009)

Ich spreche mal eine Empfehlung aus. Der Weg wird in der Wanderkarte und an den Ausschilderungen mit "19"(ab Engerode) markiert. Ich fahre den immer aus der Richtung Gebhardshagen/Engerode Richtung Salzgitter Bad, damit ich keine Doppelung habe. Der eingezeichnete Weg ist ungefähr der Verlauf.  




hier der Link zum Radwandern Salzgitter
http://www.salzgitter.de/mapsight/stadtplan?action=north


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Mach ich!
> 
> 
> 
> Gibt es noch nen Möglichkeit so schnell wie möglich von dieser Straße nach Oelber runterzukommen?



Vielleicht so, weis aber nicht ob die Strecke fahrbar ist!?
Wer weis es?


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Muss jetzt doch mal fragen welches Programm/Kartenmaterial du verwendest. Sind das diese Top 50 oder Magicmaps? 
Will ich auch...........

Ähm, meine Top. Karten sind bestimmt schon über 10 Jahre alt. Da schau ich gar nicht mehr rein, weil die Herren Förster da in der Zwischenzeit so einiges umgestalltet haben.


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Muss jetzt doch mal fragen welches Programm/Kartenmaterial du verwendest. Sind das diese Top 50 oder Magicmaps?
> Will ich auch...........



MagicMaps


----------



## >--noir--< (16. Februar 2009)

Wann Fahrt ihr wieder?
Und wo trefft ihr euch?
Wir kommen aus Gebhardshagen und Ihr streift uns immer.
Sind allerdings mit Freeraider unterwegs.

Gruß Uwe und Carsten


----------



## marco.sz (16. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Sag bescheid,  wenn es passt komme ich mit.



Ich würde mich da auch gern anschliessen


----------



## Marc1111 (16. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hier eine vorläufige Route für eine Rücktour SZ-Bismarckturm - Wartjenstedt über Oelber. Ich kenne nicht alle Strecken, daher kann es sein, dass Teilstücke nicht fahrbar sind. Wer etwas dazu sage kann oder schönere Alternativen hat, möge es kundtun.


 
Das ist so schon ganz gut, aber bei dem Wetter kannst Du das vergessen. Ich bin den hinteren Höhenzug schon öffters gefahren.

Bei trockenem Wetter I.O.

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich würde in Ölber so fahren.



Gruss Marc

irgendwie kann ich meine Bilder nicht so groß Hochladen ???


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich meine Bilder nicht so groß Hochladen ???



Fügst die Grafik als Anhang mit der Klammer oder als Bild ein?


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Etwa so wie hier?


----------



## Edith L. (16. Februar 2009)

Geiler Thread! 

Ich hab hier insgesamt 9 topografische Karten 1:50.000! 
Ich kann lückenlos ausgehend von Hildesheim in Richtung Osten über Peine, Braunschweig,  Königslutter am Elm und Wolfsburg und andererseits mit den Karten Schöningen, Salzgitter, Goslar und Bad Salzdetfurth alles abdecken!

Wenn das Wetter endlich mal besser werden würde.......!


----------



## Marc1111 (16. Februar 2009)

Danke


----------



## Dustins (16. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch mitkommen wollen, aber ich muss ja schon ne Tour zu euch machen. Können wir ein Startpunkt in SZ-Bad festmachen  dann habe ich es nicht soweit.


----------



## HrRossi (16. Februar 2009)

Da kann ich auch was beitragen:

Zur Erweiterung der von Edith mal verklausuliert beschriebenen Runde hat mir ein Local diesen schönen Trail gezeigt. Von Osten kommend ein kurzes Stück an der Straße entlang, dann rechts - parallel zu den Treppen - drei steile Rampen Richtung Burgberg hoch. Wer schafft alle drei Rampen?
Dann geht es einen schönen Trail immer bergab Richtung Westen. Da ist Ballern mit Tunneleffekt angesagt.





Gruß, HrRossi


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitkommen wollen, aber ich muss ja schon ne Tour zu euch machen. Können wir ein Startpunkt in SZ-Bad festmachen  dann habe ich es nicht soweit.



Du das ist doch gar kein Problem, wir komme alle bei dir vorbei (zum Frühstück)und holen dich ab und bringen dich natürlich hinterher auch wieder nach Hause (mit anschließend grillen und Fassbier).


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitkommen wollen, aber ich muss ja schon ne Tour zu euch machen. Können wir ein Startpunkt in SZ-Bad festmachen  dann habe ich es nicht soweit.



Oder so, wenn es das Wetter........
Alles fährt den Höhenzug zum Bismarkturm. Zeit ausgemacht, du kommst dazu. Tour zurück. Dann mußt du nur allein wieder nach Bad. 
Ja, so ungefähr oder so......... wird schon irgendwie und irgendwann was werden. 
Auf jedenfall will ich dieses Jahr des öfteren mal in den Harz. Habe hier schon seit Jahren ein paar Touren, die ganz vielversprechend aussehen. Habe es aber nie geschafft.


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

@waldhase
 der ist gut, so machen wir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

HrRossi schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch was beitragen:
> 
> Zur Erweiterung der von Edith mal verklausuliert beschriebenen Runde hat mir ein Local diesen schönen Trail gezeigt. Von Osten kommend ein kurzes Stück an der Straße entlang, dann rechts - parallel zu den Treppen - drei steile Rampen Richtung Burgberg hoch. Wer schafft alle drei Rampen?
> Dann geht es einen schönen Trail immer bergab Richtung Westen. Da ist Ballern mit Tunneleffekt angesagt.
> ...


Diese Strecke ist super (ist am Messpunkt vorbei), nur wie du schon schreibst ist diese Strecke nur von Ost nach West gut, also für mich aus Westen kommend nur wenn ich auf dem Rückweg. Es sei denn ich fahre die Strecke anders herum, dann fehlt ab der Adler Horst ! Vielleicht fällt mir noch eine Alternative ein.


----------



## HrRossi (16. Februar 2009)

Ach so, da muß man natürlich auch runter, schön ruppig mit vielen Wurzeln (von Süd nach Nord):


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Ist wirklich ein Sahnestück, Gaußstein Richtung Westen.  Man sollte aber, wenn man es laufen lässt, doch schon ein bißchen mehr an Federweg haben. Meine ca 80mm sind das schon das ein oder andere Mal am Ende.


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

HrRossi schrieb:


> Ach so, da muß man natürlich auch runter, schön ruppig mit vielen Wurzeln (von Süd nach Nord):



Vorsicht!!! Da aber nicht zu schnell runter. Da fahren wir nämlich immer hoch.
Und später natürlich auch wieder runter. Jaaaaa.....


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Und wenn man aus Lebenstedt kommt und bei der oberen Sukopsmühle entlang fährt, ist da noch so ein kleines aber feines Waldstück. Habe ich mit lila markiert(Nur das obere Stück. Verbindung zum Wald ist Feldweg). Da kann man den Sattel schon mal ein bißchen absenken, zur besseren Kontrolle.


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitkommen wollen, aber ich muss ja schon ne Tour zu euch machen. Können wir ein Startpunkt in SZ-Bad festmachen  dann habe ich es nicht soweit.



Nun mal Spaß beiseite, wir haben einen Anhänger um 6 Räder zu transportieren, so können wir uns z.B. auch auf dem Parkplatz auf dem Lichtenberg um uns dort mit allen zu treffen, - wenn das Wetter lacht


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

@waldhase
Bist du schon mal mit dem Bike nach Lesse gefahren? Wenn ja, gibt es da ne vernünftige Strecke (Feldweg) außer der Straße? Ich müsste nach Dingelbe. Wollte ich mal mit dem Bike fahren.


----------



## Dustins (16. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe schon, hier entwickelt sich was 


Schön, daß das Thema hier mal sowas wie Leben eingehaucht bekommen hat.
Wenn ich das hier so sehe, ist doch ordentlich Verkehr im Höhenzug. Nicht das das die Forstbehörde noch ne 2m Regel verabschiedet


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, hier entwickelt sich was
> Nicht das das die Forstbehörde noch ne 2m Regel verabschiedet



Steht das zur Debatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2009)

Nee, aber gibt es u.a. in Baden-Württemberg. Hatte ich letztes Jahr im Schwarzwald. Alle was es an offiziellen Strecken gab, waren Waldautobahnen. Trails??? Fehlanzeige. Nicht einen einzigen in einer dieser blöden Karten. Bis mir klar wurde warum: DIE 2 METER REGEL
Nie wieder!


----------



## Dustins (16. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Steht das zur Debatte?



Nein, ohh wollte jetzt nicht zur Verunsicherung beitragen.
Das wäre die Hölle. Dann verkaufe ich mein Bike!!!


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Bist du schon mal mit dem Bike nach Lesse gefahren? Wenn ja, gibt es da ne vernünftige Strecke (Feldweg) außer der Straße? Ich müsste nach Dingelbe. Wollte ich mal mit dem Bike fahren.



Ich habe zwar noch schnell ein paar Bäume gepflanzt, aber ich fürchte es wird nicht zu einer vollständigen Waldfstrecke Lesse - Dingelbe reichen. Hier die Alternative:


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

Noch eine Frage zu meiner Tour, kann die folgende Strecke so fahren (West - Ost)?


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

Kurze Frage, kann man diese Strecke so fahren (von West nach Ost)?

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/285467]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

Hier ging ja zwischenzeitlich mal wieder die Post ab! 

Ich komme immer über Salder in die SalzghettoMountains! 

Ich fahre dann u.a von Osten kommend nördlich unterhalb des Burgberges entlang und dann den Auftstieg zum Burgberg so wie auf der Karte von Waldhase! 

Ich kenne natürlich auch den von HrRossi beschriebenen ruppigen Trail runter und auch hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (17. Februar 2009)

ich habe hier auch nochmal einen kleinen trail in die karte eingezeichnet (rot) . vielleicht kennt den der ein oder andere noch nicht. der beginnt (von oben gesehen) auf der teerstraße die vom parkplatz lichtenberg richtung burgberg geht und führt parallel zur straße richtung baddeckenstedt. der trail ist nicht sehr lang, ca. 300m, lässt sich aber schön fahren. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/285468]
	
[/URL]

PS: wenn ihr eure gemeinsame tour macht, dann komme ich gerne mit.


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Hier ging ja zwischenzeitlich mal wieder die Post ab!
> 
> Ich komme immer über Salder in die SalzghettoMountains!
> 
> ...



Ja Edith, die Strecke von HrRossi habe ich ja in den Plan eingefügt, die Frage ist jetzt ist nach der schönen Abfahrt der weitere Weg Richtung Bad so fahrbar oder nicht?


----------



## Thalor (17. Februar 2009)

Was sagt eigentlich Garmin's Rechtsabteilung dazu, wenn man Teile der Topo Deutschland in Foren veröffentlicht? 
Nicht falsch verstehen, will euch hier nicht bremsen, aber weiss jmd zufällig, ob Garmin das offiziell erlaubt?


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja Edith, die Strecke von HrRossi habe ich ja in den Plan eingefügt, die Frage ist jetzt ist nach der schönen Abfahrt der weitere Weg Richtung Bad so fahrbar oder nicht?





Ich würd mir eher nen Weg durch den Wald suchen! Gibt da doch noch einige Alternativen!


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich würd mir eher nen Weg durch den Wald suchen! Gibt da doch noch einige Alternativen!



Wo gehen die Alternativen lang?


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

Na, was ist denn mit den Wegen unter dem Schriftzug "Liebenburg Kruxberg"?
Ob man die fahren kann, weiß ich aber auch nicht!


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> ......
> Ich fahre dann u.a von Osten kommend nördlich unterhalb des Burgberges entlang und dann den Auftstieg zum Burgberg so wie auf der Karte von Waldhase!
> ...



Mir fällt gerade auf, ich fahre doch bisschen anders vom Burgberg zum Brunstedter Berg! Und zwar auf der Karte von Waldhase nicht den obersten roten Weg (Forstwegautobahn?), sondern genau den Weg der von diesem  abzweigt und auf dem Bild zwischen der 190 und 200er Höhenlinie verläuft. Der hat dann ebenfalls so ne Spitzkehre im weiteren Verlauf!

Denn finde ich jedenfalls deutlich besser und steigt ständig schön bergan!


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, ich fahre doch bisschen anders vom Burgberg zum Brunstedter Berg! Und zwar auf der Karte von Waldhase nicht den obersten roten Weg (Forstwegautobahn?), sondern genau den Weg der von diesem  abzweigt und auf dem Bild zwischen der 190 und 200er Höhenlinie verläuft. Der hat dann ebenfalls so ne Spitzkehre im weiteren Verlauf!
> 
> Denn finde ich jedenfalls deutlich besser und steigt ständig schön bergan!



Versuch das doch mal in die Karte ein zu zeichnen...


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Versuch das doch mal in die Karte ein zu zeichnen...



Ich trau mich nicht!


----------



## Marc1111 (17. Februar 2009)

Selber malen ist nicht schwer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht!



Schade


----------



## jaamaa (17. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Selber malen ist nicht schwer )








Cool, ne Schatzkarte. Darf man doch nicht so öffentlich zeigen, sonst ist er weg, der Schatz.


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

Okay volks! 
Hier habe ich mal alles Wesentliche eingezeichnet! 

Immer den Pfeilen folgen, dann kann nichts schiefgehen!

Grün ist der Hinweg und rot ist zurück!


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

@YAMAHA
Alles erkennbar?


----------



## jaamaa (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @YAMAHA
> Alles erkennbar?



YAMAHA, wersndis?


----------



## Dustins (17. Februar 2009)

YAMAHA (japanisch) = Berggipfel (deutsch)


----------



## jaamaa (17. Februar 2009)

@waldhase
danke für die Strecke mit Karte. Soll keine Trailtour werden. Muß einfach nach Dingelbe und will nicht auf der Straße fahren. Ist aber im Moment bei dem Wetter kein Thema.

@Marc1111
Klappt es denn jetzt mit den Fotos? 

@Edith L.
Wer ist denn nun YAMAHA?


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

Ein großer japanischer Industriekonzern!


----------



## jaamaa (17. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ein großer japanischer Industriekonzern!


Ach was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2009)

*Winterkoller?? - Es wird Zeit, dass der Frühling kommt!


NACHT:
*


----------



## HrRossi (18. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Okay volks!
> Hier habe ich mal alles Wesentliche eingezeichnet!
> 
> Immer den Pfeilen folgen, dann kann nichts schiefgehen!
> ...



Verdammt, ich bin genau andersrum gefahren.


----------



## Marc1111 (18. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> danke für die Strecke mit Karte. Soll keine Trailtour werden. Muß einfach nach Dingelbe und will nicht auf der Straße fahren. Ist aber im Moment bei dem Wetter kein Thema.
> 
> @Marc1111
> ...


 

Mit den Fotos bin ich noch am üben!


----------



## Edith L. (18. Februar 2009)

Soooo, voll die Rüsselseuche im Anmarsch!


----------



## Marc1111 (18. Februar 2009)

Gute Besserung


----------



## waldhase (18. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> danke für die Strecke mit Karte. Soll keine Trailtour werden. Muß einfach nach Dingelbe und will nicht auf der Straße fahren. Ist aber im Moment bei dem Wetter kein Thema.
> 
> Wenn du nicht genau sagst was du willst, bekommst du genau das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Februar 2009)

@waldhase
Ist doch super. Danke für deine Mühe.


   Marcus


----------



## jaamaa (19. Februar 2009)

Also das Wetter geht einem ja langsam auf den Nerv. Wollte gerade los fahren 


und dann das...............







Also wer sich nicht mit dem TV-Programm anfreunden kann, kurz vor dem Winterkoller steht, Sehnsucht nach Wärme, Sonne, Farbenpracht und vor allem nach *Biken *hat, kann es mal hiermit versuchen..........


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also das Wetter geht einem ja langsam auf den Nerv. Wollte gerade los fahren
> 
> 
> und dann das...............
> ...



Hallo, sag mal: 
a. Wie kann man ein Bild hier einfügen ohne es in der Fotogalerie zu speichern?
b. Wie kann ich einen link hinter x-beliebiges Wort schalten?
b. "AM coming soon", was heißt das? Rück mal ein paar Infos rüber...


----------



## Edith L. (20. Februar 2009)

Zu 1. Wenn Du einen Beitrag verfasst ist in der oberen Leiste nen Feld mit gelbem Hintergrund und nem Berg un der Sonne! Dieses Feld anklicken und Link einfügen!

Zu 2 Nen Text hinter einen Link geht so, dass Du das Feld mit der Weltkugel und dem Kettenlink anklickst und dann den Link einfügst!

Das sieht dann so aus: (URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5610989&postcount=145"] http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpo...n Klammern am Anfang und am Ende dargestellt!


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2009)

test







So besser?


----------



## Edith L. (20. Februar 2009)

Scheint Okay zu sein, bis auf die Hackfressen Härtel und Mroos!


----------



## jaamaa (21. Februar 2009)

@waldhase
Ich denke du möchtest ein Foto von deinem PC in einen Beitrag einfügen, ohne es in das Album hochzuladen. Richtig?
-Mit dem Button *'Grafik einfügen'* kannst du ja nur einen Link zu dem Bild, entweder dein Album oder eine andere Website, einfügen. Bild wird dann in dem Beitrag, in der Orginalgröße, angezeigt. Gut, machen ja wir alle so.
Problem. ist, wenn eine Website auf der sich die Grafik befindet, geändert wird, kann auch das Bild nicht mehr im Beitrag zu sehen sein. Auch möchte man vielleicht nicht alle Bilder in sein Album laden.

Also...

-2. Möglichkeit, Bilder als Anhang mit dem Button *'Anhänge'* (Klammer) einfügen. So kann man bider vom eigenen PC einfügen. Nachteil: sie sind immer so klein. Bin selber schon fast wahnsinnig geworden, weil das nicht ging. Es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit:
Auf den Button 'Anhänge' klicken, Bild auswählen und hochladen. Dann in dem selben Fenster unter 'Aktuelle Anhänge' auf Die Bilddatei klicken, so das sie sich öffnet. Auf das Foto mit der rechten Maustaste und Grafikadresse kopieren. Fenster mit Foto schliessen. Dann den kopierten Link in das IMG Attr. setzen wie hier..

*



*

Nun kannst du noch die angehängte Grafik in dem oben genannten Fenster 'Anhänge verwalten' Löschen. Sieht besser aus.
Nun ist die Grafik in Orginalgröße in dem Beitrag eingefügt und auf dem Server in der Datenbank gespeichert, ohne als Link auf eine andere Website oder dein Fotoalbum zu verweisen.
Alles klar? 

VG Marcus


----------



## jaamaa (21. Februar 2009)

ach fast vergessen
"AM coming soon", was heißt das? Rück mal ein paar Infos rüber...     
@waldhase

*****AM = All Mountain
aber rate doch mal






...bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Meine *Nerven*, ein AM (kleiner Tipp)


----------



## waldhase (21. Februar 2009)

Geht das mit dem Einfügen so?
Bei deinem Foto fällt mir keine Lösung ein.


----------



## jaamaa (21. Februar 2009)

*Jo, geht doch nichts über so richtig fette Reifen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> [
> 
> Geht das mit dem Einfügen so?
> Bei deinem Foto fällt mir keine Lösung ein.


Du mußt das eingefügte Foto noch mal anklicken und dann von dem großen Foto dir die Grafikadresse kopieren. Wichtig! Der Link hat dann am Ende 2 Zahlen (?attachmentid=156421&d=1235201898).
Die dann in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 setzen, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## waldhase (21. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike, wie lange muss Du warten?

Was meinst du eigentlich hierzu:


----------



## ChristianS (22. Februar 2009)

Und wieder eine Wochenende vergeht ohne Biken. 
Wenn das Wetter nicht langsam besser wird, dann dreh ich bald durch. 
Also muss mein Daum Ergo wieder herhalten. 

Wer von euch hat sich raus getraut?


----------



## Marc1111 (22. Februar 2009)

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit F.A.T. Bikes und oder Poison Bikes gemacht???


----------



## marco.sz (22. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Wochenende vergeht ohne Biken.
> Wenn das Wetter nicht langsam besser wird, dann dreh ich bald durch.
> Also muss mein Daum Ergo wieder herhalten.
> 
> Wer von euch hat sich raus getraut?



Laut wetter.de soll es mitte nächster Woche schon besser werden. Sprich trockener, wärmer, und so richtigen Frost soll es wohl auch nicht mehr geben. Hoffen wir mal, dass die recht haben. Eigentlich wollte ich heute ins Vorholz, bei dem Dreckswetter hab ich da aber auch keinen Bock drauf gehabt. 

Gruß
Marco

P.S.: Wieso Ergotraining, machst Du beim WP mit?


----------



## Edith L. (22. Februar 2009)

Ich trau mich schon nicht rauszugucken!


----------



## ChristianS (22. Februar 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> P.S.: Wieso Ergotraining, machst Du beim WP mit?



Ne, am WP mache ich nicht mit. Hätte ich aber mal machen sollen. Da wären schon ein paar Punkte zusammen gekommen. 

Ich mache das nur so, damit ich halbwegs fit durch den Winter komme. 
Ergo Training wird immer als langweilig beschrieben, aber wenn man das ein paar Wochen gemacht hat, dann hat man sich recht gut daran gewöhnt. Und eine Stunde vergeht mittlerweile wie im Flug.


----------



## jaamaa (24. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub es nicht............




​ 
Seit 11.57 Uhr scheint hier die Sonne, mitten in der Woche, wenn kein Mensch Zeit zum Biken hat. Mal sehen was das Wochenende wettermäßig wieder hergibt?

...........don't Worry, Be Happy ​


----------



## DogShox (24. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal sehen was das Wochenende wettermäßig wieder hergibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. Februar 2009)

* ACH NEEEEEEEEE, NICHT SCHON WIEDER!!!!! *


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2009)

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Marc1111 (26. Februar 2009)

Hat einer ne Wetterprognose für Sonntag??
Oder einen Wetterfrosch???


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Wetterprognose für Sonntag??
> Oder einen Wetterfrosch???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 156753



   Sonntag, in den Morgenstunden 2° C  im weiteren Tagesverlauf leichte Wolkenbildung mit SONNE. Dabei werden die Temperaturen die zulässigen Höchstwerte von 13°C nur Sequenziell übersteigen. Die Tagesniederschlagsmenge wird 0 L/cm² nicht wesentlich überschreiten. Also, putzt schon mal die Schuhe, es geht los!


----------



## Dustins (26. Februar 2009)

ja, hab ich. 
11-13Grad 
aber wohl feucht, dachte ich bis mal einer schneller war.


----------



## Marc1111 (26. Februar 2009)

JabbaDabaDu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> ja, hab ich.
> 11-13Grad
> aber wohl feucht, dachte ich bis mal einer schneller war.


Du musst einfach optimistischer werden!


----------



## ChristianS (26. Februar 2009)

und ich bin gerade dieses we in nürnberg. so ein misst. 
naja dafür gehe ich in fürth auf eine bikemesse.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> und ich bin gerade dieses we in nürnberg. so ein misst.
> naja dafür gehe ich in fürth auf eine bikemesse.



OK, nicht schlecht.........

.....aber der hier ist noch besser! 
*Am Sonntag mit den Frauen nach WOB zum Shoppen .*
Wenn das Wetter dann wirklich so schön wird.........................


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> OK, nicht schlecht.........
> 
> .....aber der hier ist noch besser!
> *Am Sonntag mit den Frauen nach WOB zum Shoppen .*
> Wenn das Wetter dann wirklich so schön wird.........................



"Männer sind glücklich wenn die Frauen glücklich sind, weil sie glauben sie hätten damit etwas zu tun".


Ausserdem sag mal zu diesem Bike hast du noch nicht geäußert, wäre das nicht eine Alternative. Oder sind 140mm Pflicht?


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

Jaaa, man macht es doch gerne.

Bild?
Ist ein XC, oder? Habe mich aber für das AM entschieden. Deckt so alles ab, was ich noch vor habe. Mal sehen wann es kommt. Sollte ja schon da sein. Geht aber wohl wieder nichts bei Canyon. 
*Siehe Canyon Thread......*


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jaaa, man macht es doch gerne.
> 
> Bild?
> Ist ein XC, oder? Habe mich aber für das AM entschieden. Deckt so alles ab, was ich noch vor habe. Mal sehen wann es kommt. Sollte ja schon da sein. Geht aber wohl wieder nichts bei Canyon.
> *Siehe Canyon Thread......*



Sorry, hätte den Thread erst lesen sollen.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

Nein,Neve AM 6.0
Fand ich vom Preis/Leist. besser. 
7.0 hat nur ne xt Kurbel/Lager und Sram9er Griffe. Alles andere ist gleich, nur 200â¬ weniger.

Liefertermin????????????????
Bin gerade am schreiben in dem anderen Thread. Sind noch viele andere Leidensgenossen.


----------



## ChristianS (27. Februar 2009)

also ich habe auch ein AM mit 140mm und ich komme damit überall hoch, wo ich mit meinem 80mm hardtail auch hochgefahren bin. 

Kennt ihr diese steile Rampe, die, wenn man vom Adlerhorst links runter Richtung Gebhardtshagen fährt, rechts Steil bergab geht (ca. 50m bevor die Spitzkehre kommt) ?
Also da habe ich es bis jetzt noch mit keinem Bike hoch geschafft. 

Dort könnten wir ja mal eine Hill Climbing Contest starten.


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> also ich habe auch ein AM mit 140mm und ich komme damit überall hoch, wo ich mit meinem 80mm hardtail auch hochgefahren bin.
> 
> Kennt ihr diese steile Rampe, die, wenn man vom Adlerhorst links runter Richtung Gebhardtshagen fährt, rechts Steil bergab geht (ca. 50m bevor die Spitzkehre kommt) ?
> Also da habe ich es bis jetzt noch mit keinem Bike hoch geschafft.
> ...



Moin Christian, hier geht es auch gemütlich hoch, nur 120 Meter mit 33% Steigerung, am Hang vor der Kapelle in Ottbergen.
Den Weg links runter vom Adlerhorst nach Gepartshagen kenne ich noch nicht, muss ich das nächste Mal drauf achten, ich glaube ich fahre immer leicht rechts runter, kann mich aber auch irren, also beim Ortstermin klären.


----------



## Dustins (27. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese steile Rampe, die, wenn man vom Adlerhorst links runter Richtung Gebhardtshagen fährt, rechts Steil bergab geht (ca. 50m bevor die Spitzkehre kommt) ?



Kenne ich! Bist du da schon einmal runtergefahren. Die Kompression ist echt der Hammer, das drückt dich wirklich Richtung Boden. 

Allerdings macht das lange Stück runter auch sau Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (27. Februar 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Kenne ich! Bist du da schon einmal runtergefahren. Die Kompression ist echt der Hammer, das drückt dich wirklich Richtung Boden.
> 
> Allerdings macht das lange Stück runter auch sau Spaß!



Runter ist doch kein Problem. Bremse auf und Feuer frei. ne quatsch. Ich bin das Ding schon hoch (mit schieben) und runter auch gefahren. Runter sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. 

@ Waldhase
Kapelle in Ottbergen kenne ich noch garnicht. muss unbedingt bei einem Ortstermin geklärt und besichtigt werden. 
Ich muss mir langsam mal einen Terminplaner zulegen.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese steile Rampe, die, wenn man vom Adlerhorst links runter Richtung Gebhardtshagen fährt, rechts Steil bergab geht (ca. 50m bevor die Spitzkehre kommt) ?
> Also da habe ich es bis jetzt noch mit keinem Bike hoch geschafft.
> 
> Dort könnten wir ja mal eine Hill Climbing Contest starten.


Kenn ich auch, habe aber noch nieeeeeeee daran gedacht da hochzufahren. Weil unmöglich??? Nee, mal ernst, könnte das überhaupt gehen? So'n Nobby Nic hat natürlich nen super Grip! Climbing Contest wäre bestimmt mal lustig.

Sind da mal lang und oben standen ein paar 10jährige, die dann ohne Helm mit irgendwelchen alten Klapprädern da runter sind . Da fällt dir nichts mehr ein.......


----------



## Edith L. (27. Februar 2009)

24er Vorderrad!

Da gibt zum Adlerhorst noch eine Forstwegautobahn von  Gebhardtshagen hoch kommend! 

Kennt ihr die?


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> 24er Vorderrad!
> 
> Da gibt zum Adlerhorst noch eine Forstwegautobahn von  Gebhardtshagen hoch kommend!
> 
> Kennt ihr die?




Ich habe mir gleich mal ein Bike beim Topversender zusammengestellt, allerdings wußte noch niemand die Lieferzeit.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2009)

Ja, jetzt nur noch die Gabel absenken und dann kanns hoch gehen.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2009)

Sooo, ich bin soeben wiedergekommen. War unterwegs, im Niedersächsischen Wattenmeer. Wie man sieht ist gerade Ebbe.


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt nur noch die Gabel absenken und dann kanns hoch gehen.



Du bist aber auch nie zufrieden...!


----------



## Edith L. (27. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bin soeben wiedergekommen. War unterwegs, im Niedersächsischen Wattenmeer. Wie man sieht ist gerade Ebbe.



In der Mitte der Hindenburgdamm, der Sylt mit dem Festland verbindet!


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

Ab Sonntag schein die Sonne mind. bis Mittwoch. Holt schon mal die Sonnencreme heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco.sz (27. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ab Sonntag schein die Sonne mind. bis Mittwoch. Hollt schon mal die Sonnencreme heraus.



Und die kurze Hose nicht vergessen.


----------



## ChristianS (28. Februar 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Da gibt zum Adlerhorst noch eine Forstwegautobahn von  Gebhardtshagen hoch kommend!
> 
> Kennt ihr die?



Kenne ich. Kann man schön Höhenmeter sammeln. Ich glaube 25% Steigung hat der Bikecomputer angezeigt. 

Nochmal zu der Rampe die ich weiter oben beschrieben hatte.
Also ein Kumpel erzählte mir, dass er schon MTB´ler gesehen hat, die diese Rampe hoch gefahren sind. Also das müssen wir mal testen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ab Sonntag schein die *Sonne* mind. bis Mittwoch.



Wo?

...hier reicht der Tidenhub inzwischen bis in den zweiten Stock.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bin soeben wiedergekommen. War unterwegs, im Niedersächsischen Wattenmeer. Wie man sieht ist gerade *Ebbe*.








.........bei aufkommender *Flut* wird die Fahrrinne aber bedenklich eng.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (1. März 2009)

Wo kommen den die Biker aus Salzgitter alle her? Bin ja total Baff das sie hier was rührt.

Aber dann kann mir vielleicht einer was zu den Bodensteiner Klippen erzählen, darf man da nun noch fahren oder sind die Klippen nun für Biker Tabu.
Hatte mal in einem anderen Forum (Klettern) gelesen das der Besitzer gewechselt hat und es nun Stress mit dem gibt.


----------



## marco.sz (1. März 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Aber dann kann mir vielleicht einer was zu den Bodensteiner Klippen erzählen, darf man da nun noch fahren oder sind die Klippen nun für Biker Tabu.
> Hatte mal in einem anderen Forum (Klettern) gelesen das der Besitzer gewechselt hat und es nun Stress mit dem gibt.



Finde ich interessant, gehört habe ich davon bis jetzt noch gar nix. Magst Du dazu nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Ich denke, der würde von viel mehr Leuten gelesen, die aus dieser Gegend kommen und dazu was genaueres sagen können; in diesem hier ist das Thema zu versteckt.


Wer war denn heute von Euch unterwegs? Das Wetter war ja mal richtig Klasse. Ich selbst hab´ne Runde um Salzgitter gedreht, nach dem Regen der letzten Tage hatte ich keine Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (1. März 2009)

Ich 

das Wetter war gut, der Boden schlammig. Waren sogar einige im Höhenzug unterwegs zwischen Watjenstedt und Gebhardshagen. In Nettlinger Wald war nix los. Und zum Abschluss stand am Salzgittersee sogar der Eiswagen. Da kann ich leider nie dran vorbeifahren, ohne mir ein Eis zu kaufen.


----------



## waldhase (1. März 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> Finde ich interessant, gehört habe ich davon bis jetzt noch gar nix. Magst Du dazu nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen? Ich denke, der würde von viel mehr Leuten gelesen, die aus dieser Gegend kommen und dazu was genaueres sagen können; in diesem hier ist das Thema zu versteckt.
> 
> 
> Wer war denn heute von Euch unterwegs? Das Wetter war ja mal richtig Klasse. Ich selbst hab´ne Runde um Salzgitter gedreht, nach dem Regen der letzten Tage hatte ich keine Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht im Wald.



Nabend, wir waren heute in Nettlinger-Grasdorfer-Ottberger Wald unterweg, es war super. Leichtes Gesichtspealing bei den Abfahrten und das Rotwild zut Wldsau gemacht (siehe Fotogalerie),


----------



## Edith L. (1. März 2009)

Das hier was los ist hat ja auch mehrerer Anläufe bedurft! SuFu!

Ich hab immer noch leichte Rotznase, daher aufs Biken verzichtet!

Zum Thema Bodensteiner Klippen hätte ich auch mal gern mehr Infos!


----------



## ChristianS (1. März 2009)

Ich war auch heute mit einem Kumpel in Lichterberg und Umgebung unterwegs.
Wurde echt mal wieder Zeit das wir raus gekommen sind. 
War stellenweise noch sehr matschig. Die Treppen vom Burgberg runter nach Lichterberg waren wie Schmierseife. Hat aber einen riesen Spaß gemacht. 

Ein paar andere MTB´ler haben wir auch gesehen.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (1. März 2009)

Hier der Thread zu den Bodensteiner Klippen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5641567#post5641567


----------



## Dustins (2. März 2009)

Ich war Gestern mit nem Kumpel unterwegs. Bad-> Bismarkturm -> Adlerhorst -> Gebhardshagen -> Engerode -> Bad

Das war eine Befreiung mal ne Runde auf dem Bike zu drehen. Es war schlammig, der Boden tief.

Hat sich gelohnt!!!


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Hier der Thread zu den Bodensteiner Klippen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5641567#post5641567



Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mit einigen Radlern gesprochen die es wissen sollten und niemand weiß etwas davon, vielleicht ist es auch eine Ente!?
Also einfach mal hinfahren und ausprobieren.


----------



## ChristianS (3. März 2009)

Wir wurden bei unserer Tour am Sonntag sogar auf dem Weg vom Parkplatz Lichtenberg Richtung Adlerhorst von einer Wanderin angesprochen ob wir hier überhaupt langfahren dürfen. Als mein Kumpel Sie darauf hin fragte ob Sie sich sicher ist, dass sie hier überhaupt langlaufen darf, wußte Sie auch nicht so richtig was sie darauf antworten sollte und stotterte ein "natürlich ist ja ein weg" heraus. Also sagte Kumpel " na sehnse. also dürfen wir hier auch langfahren. ist ja ein weg."

Also Leute gibts. Die gibts garnicht.

Der würde ich auch zutrauen, dass die Äste ect. in den Weg legt um die Fahrradfahrer zu schickanieren.


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Wir wurden bei unserer Tour am Sonntag sogar auf dem Weg vom Parkplatz Lichtenberg Richtung Adlerhorst von einer Wanderin angesprochen ob wir hier überhaupt langfahren dürfen. Als mein Kumpel Sie darauf hin fragte ob Sie sich sicher ist, dass sie hier überhaupt langlaufen darf, wußte Sie auch nicht so richtig was sie darauf antworten sollte und stotterte ein "natürlich ist ja ein weg" heraus. Also sagte Kumpel " na sehnse. also dürfen wir hier auch langfahren. ist ja ein weg."
> 
> Also Leute gibts. Die gibts garnicht.
> 
> Der würde ich auch zutrauen, dass die Äste ect. in den Weg legt um die Fahrradfahrer zu schickanieren.



"Wie man in den Wald ruft...."! und "Lächeln ist die schönste Art anderen Menschen die Zähne zu zeigen".
Bisher habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, immer freundlich und verbindlich sein. Und auf die Frage, dürfen Sie hier fahren, würde ich auch nur fragen, warum nicht?


----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

Und welche 'wirksame' Antwort gibt es 
1.) auf ein geplärrtes "Nicht so schnell" ?
2.) auf "Haben Sie denn keine Klingel?" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Und welche 'wirksame' Antwort gibt es
> 1.) auf ein geplärrtes "Nicht so schnell" ? Fahr einfach langsamer an den Spaziergängern vorbei, denn der Wald gehört dir nicht allein.
> 2.) auf "Haben Sie denn keine Klingel?"  Ich habe eine Klingel



Das Leben ist zu kurz um sich darüber zu streiten wem der Wald nun mehr gehört. Also "lächle und die Welt lächelt zurück".


----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Fahr einfach langsamer an den Spaziergängern vorbei, denn der Wald gehört dir nicht allein.


Absteigen und vorbei schieben? Damit Frauchen keine Angst um ihren freilaufenden Hund haben muss? Wie Du schon sagtest - der Wald ist für alle da.



waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Klingel


Das schliesst (selbst bei Benutzung selbiger) die Frage noch lange nicht aus!


P.S.: Gibt keinen Grund sich hier (auch noch) anzubrüllen


----------



## Edith L. (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ....Bisher habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, immer freundlich und verbindlich sein...



Das geht mir genauso!

Tempo rausnehmen und sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen! Dann haben die Leutchen auch Zeit ihre sieben Kinder und Hunde zu sortieren!

Im Vorbeifahren noch ein nettes Danke oder freundliches Lächeln und alle behalten den Tag in guter Erinnerung!


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das geht mir genauso!
> 
> Tempo rausnehmen und sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen! Dann haben die Leutchen auch Zeit ihre sieben Kinder und Hunde zu sortieren!
> 
> Im Vorbeifahren noch ein nettes Danke oder freundliches Lächeln und alle behalten den Tag in guter Erinnerung!



Richtig


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Absteigen und vorbei schieben? Damit Frauchen keine Angst um ihren freilaufenden Hund haben muss? Wie Du schon sagtest - der Wald ist für alle da.
> 
> 
> Das schliesst (selbst bei Benutzung selbiger) die Frage noch lange nicht aus!
> ...



   Sich anbrüllen, dazu gehören mind. 2.
  Ich habe die Erfahrung in 22 Jahren gemacht, dass eine Klingel wesentlich unverfänglicher ist als zu rufen: "Platz da" (oder so ähnlich).
  Und vorbeischieben musst Du auch nicht, die meisten Spaziergänger machen gerne Platz, wenn man sie als gleichwertige Waldbenutzer wahr nimmt.


----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

Stimmt - ich hatte nicht in Schriftgrösse 6 geschrieben 

Liegt wohl eh ein grundlegendes Missverständnis vor - ich sprach nicht davon mit Tempo 60 und dem Abstand einer Bild-Zeitung an Oma Kruse vorbeizurauschen!

Aber lassen wir das, is eh Off-Topic.


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Stimmt - ich hatte nicht in Schriftgrösse 6 geschrieben
> 
> Liegt wohl eh ein grundlegendes Missverständnis vor - ich sprach nicht davon mit Tempo 60 und dem Abstand einer Bild-Zeitung an Oma Kruse vorbeizurauschen!
> 
> Aber lassen wir das, is eh Off-Topic.



Das habe ich auch nicht vermutet. Trotzdem wird es immer wieder ein Idioten geben, die mit dem Krückstock wedeln, also immer schön mit Helm fahren.


----------



## marco.sz (3. März 2009)

In den über 10 Jahren, die ich nun schon MTB fahre habe ich noch nie irgendwelche negativen Erlebnisse mit anderen Leuten gehabt. Immer nett Grüßen, Platz machen und das Tempo drosseln - dann klappt das schon. Als ich noch keine Klingel am Rad hatte habe ich immer "klingeling" gerufen. Das wurde auch immer positiv aufgenommen und hört sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so bestimmend an wie "Achtung", "Vorsicht" oder anderes in der Art. Da sind die Leute in der Stadt schon anders drauf. Latschen ohne sich umzuschauen über den Radweg und pöbeln dann noch rum, wenn sie sich erschrecken.

Was mir gerade noch so einfällt: einmal bin ich den Anstieg zum Gaußstein hoch, da tauchte vor mir eine Gruppe Wanderer auf. Als die mich bemerkt hatten sind die an die Seite gegangen, haben mich dann angefeuert und Laolawellen gemacht. Das war mal ein tolles Erlebnis.


----------



## marco.sz (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ... Krückstock...



Moment, da war mal was! Da war ich gerade auf dem Trail zwischen Reihersee und Bismarckturm unterwegs, meckert mich so´n alter Mann an, das wäre keine Fahrradweg, und wedelt dabei mit seinem Spazierstock rum. Bin ich drumrum gefahren und hab ihn einfach stehen gelassen. Manchmal ist es vielleicht besser einfach seine Klappe zu halten, bei solchen Leuten bringt Aufklärungsarbeit wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Mensch hier ist ja heute was los, fast so wie in "Canyons Wartezimmer" 1001 Beiträge nur *heute*.


----------



## Marc1111 (3. März 2009)

da ist ja was los im Canyon Wartezimmer.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Nabend,
was ist denn hier los? Komme ja gar nicht mit dem lesen hinterher! 
@alle
Das ist nicht lustig mit dem Canyon Wartezimmer. Krieg so langsam die absolute Krise. Die bekommen ja nichts gebacken bei Canyon.


----------



## Marc1111 (3. März 2009)

Wie lange wartest Du schon???


----------



## Dustins (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Das ist nicht lustig mit dem Canyon Wartezimmer. Krieg so langsam die absolute Krise. Die bekommen ja nichts gebacken bei Canyon.



Alle Jahre das gleiche Lied. Ich glaub wenn  ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe, werde ich ein Vorjahresgefährt nehmen.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Wie lange wartest Du schon???


Wollte schon im Mai 2008 eins haben. Ausverkauft! Jetzt hatte ich am 02 12.2008 bestellt. Sollte am 23. 02. kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wollte schon im Mai 2008 eins haben. Ausverkauft! Jetzt hatte ich am 02 12.2008 bestellt. Sollte am 23. 02. kommen



   So ist das wenn man beim Klassenprimus einkauft, alle wollen ihn ohne zu wissen ob das bringt was man will, so wartet man halt und hofft auf Lieferung und Klasse. (btw. Es soll Händler geben die haben sogar Räder im Laden, die kann man aus dem Laden sofort mit nehmen).
  Genug gelästert, es wird schon kommen...irgendwann!


----------



## Marc1111 (3. März 2009)

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt.

(SORRY)


----------



## ChristianS (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wollte schon im Mai 2008 eins haben. Ausverkauft! Jetzt hatte ich am 02 12.2008 bestellt. Sollte am 23. 02. kommen



naja so lange das wetter noch so besch... ist wie es in letzter zeit war und dieses we werden wird, dann ist das warten noch nicht soooo schlimm. aber wehe das wetter wird besser. dann wirds schwer. sehr sehr schwer für dich. 

ich drück dir die daumen das du dein bike rechtzeitig bekommst. 

nochmal zu dem andern thema mit den wanderern. also eine klingel habe ich nicht am bike. ich denke immer wenn ich an die wanderer heranfahre und dann die klingelt betätige, dass so ein altes mütterchen vor schreck umfällt. hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt.
deshalb versuche ich immer mich rechtzeitig bemerkbar zu machen.aber nicht wie ihr jetzt denkt durch blockierende räder.


----------



## Snakehead (3. März 2009)

wenn wir alle mit dem radl unterwegs sind, muss meine kleine schwester imma vorfahren, weil sie die einzige von uns ist, die eine klingel hat  
und wenn sie dann mal energisch klingelt, erntet man von dem fußvolk nur böse blicke...
also: NICHT GUT!!!

VG


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Es soll Händler geben die haben sogar Räder im Laden, die kann man aus dem Laden sofort mit nehmen).


Woooo?


----------



## Dustins (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Woooo?



Ich empfehle dir das Tretlager in Salzgitter-Bad 
Für den Fall das du es die anders überlegts.


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Woooo?



Z.B. hier: http://www.badbikes-online.de/ (ruf an und frage nach was sie sonst noch da haben.

oder:

www.radstudio.net

ach ja und hier noch ein lecker Trek mit 130mm: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A001758

Es gibt natürlich keine Canyon-Bikes aber vielleicht gibt es ja sehr gute Alternativen.


----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> www.radstudio.net


Aber bitte vorher die richtige Rahmenhöhe selbst zweifelsfrei ermitteln, sonst schiebt man Dir den Sattel bis zum Anschlag rein und sagt "passt schon".

Und auf keine Fall nach Packetpreisen von Bike + Zubehör fragen! Die Sachen verkaufen sich auch zum Listenpreis von selbst - so sagte man mir


----------



## Skywalker_sz (3. März 2009)

Radstudio = Apotheke ! 
Artelier Velo = Apotheke !
Tretlager = Drogerie 
Canyon = Doc Morris ;-)

Egal wer es ist, jeder hat seinen Favoriten als Händler, von daher nicht streiten sondern da kaufen wo es einem am besten gefällt...


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Aber bitte vorher die richtige Rahmenhöhe selbst zweifelsfrei ermitteln, sonst schiebt man Dir den Sattel bis zum Anschlag rein und sagt "passt schon".
> 
> Und auf keine Fall nach Packetpreisen von Bike + Zubehör fragen! Die Sachen verkaufen sich auch zum Listenpreis von selbst - so sagte man mir



Das klingt sehr enttäuscht. Ich habe mein Rotwild dort gekauft und kann mich beiden Aussagen nicht anschließen. Die richtige Größe war nicht am Lager und wurde innerhalb einer Woche besorgt, auch den Vorbau habe ich nach meiner ersten Tour noch gewechselt, paßt so besser zu meiner Fahrweise (ohne Stress oder Mehrkosten).

Und selten ist das Billigste das Beste. Wie wäre es wenn es keine Läden mehr gäbe, wo DU dir Parts oder Bikes ansehen kannst...  Die Frage ist doch ist man bereit für Service etwas zu bezahlen oder nicht. Und dann zählt natürlich die persönliche Vorliebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr enttäuscht.


Ach was!
Nach Besuchen bei diversen anderen Fahrradgeschäften in BS hatte ich mich seiner Zeit schon damit "abgefunden", dass die Beratungsqualität im Netz deutlich höher ist und wusste dann immerhin schon welches Modell ich kaufen wollte.

Die "richtige" Rahmenhöhe war dann grad nicht da, woraufhin der Verkäufer den Sattel fast bis zum Anschlag reinschob und meinte, solang ich mit den Füssen gut auf die Pedale komme geht das auch.
Ehrlicherweisse sage ich aber dazu, dass man mir auch angeboten hat eine Nummer kleiner für mich ordern zu können.

Die Frage nach "Was kostet denn *bike* + *zubehör 1* + *zubehör 2* + *zubehör 3* + *zubehör 4* ... " wurde dann mit "Weiss ich grad nicht aus dem Kopf. Halt was auf der Liste steht. Wenn Du einen günstigen Preis suchst, bist Du hier falsch, die Sachen verkaufen sich auch so" beantwortet.

Nagut, hab ich dann eben in Hannover gekauft - bissl weiter weg, aber geht auch.

P.S.:
Das Thema "Werkstatt FAHRRAD" sollte man besser tot schweigen - zumindest, wenn der wirklich interessante und informative Teil des Threads erhalten bleiben soll.


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ach was!
> Nach Besuchen bei diversen anderen Fahrradgeschäften in BS hatte ich mich seiner Zeit schon damit "abgefunden", dass die Beratungsqualität im Netz deutlich höher ist und wusste dann immerhin schon welches Modell ich kaufen wollte.
> 
> Die "richtige" Rahmenhöhe war dann grad nicht da, woraufhin der Verkäufer den Sattel fast bis zum Anschlag reinschob und meinte, solang ich mit den Füssen gut auf die Pedale komme geht das auch.
> ...



OK,  kann ich verstehen, abgesehen davon dass ich vorher wusste was ich für ein Rad wollte, haben wir uns beim Preis geeinigt, sonst hätte ich es bei Fun Corner oder S-Tec gekauft.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Habe mich aber nun mal ins Nerve, möchte nicht sagen verliebt, aber doch verguckt. Obwohl das Trek auch sehr schön ist. Hatte ich mir auch schon letztes Jahr angeschaut. Hat ein Freund schon im Herbst bei Staedtler in Leibzig zu dem Preis gesehen. Hat mich gleich angerufen. Aber 130mm waren mir etwas zu wenig. 
Specialized fand ich auch sehr schick. Schöne Rahmenform. Style pur. Aber da zahl ich bei verleichbarer Ausstattung ca.  800.- mehr. War mir doch zuviel.

@Thalor
Ich war im Herbst für meine kleine Tochter in BS nen MTB kaufen. Sie durfte sich das Design aussuchen, ich die Größe. Da hatten aber so einige Verkäufer Probleme, dass ich da bestimmte Vorstellungen hatte was die RH, 26er oder 24er, Vorbaulänge usw. betrifft. Wenn du da keine Ahnung hast, kann es sein, dass dein Kind nicht mehr radeln will.

Habe dich übrigens am Sa gesehen!


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe mich aber nun mal ins Nerve, möchte nicht sagen verliebt, aber doch verguckt. Obwohl das Trek auch sehr schön ist. Hatte ich mir auch schon letztes Jahr angeschaut. Hat ein Freund schon im Herbst bei Staedtler in Leibzig zu dem Preis gesehen. Hat mich gleich angerufen. Aber 130mm waren mir etwas zu wenig.
> Specialized fand ich auch sehr schick. Schöne Rahmenform. Style pur. Aber da zahl ich bei verleichbarer Ausstattung ca.  800.- mehr.
> 
> Habe dich übrigens am Sa gesehen!



Über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten. 
Vielleicht kommt es ja bald...
Nacht.


----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe dich übrigens am Sa gesehen!


Mich? Das könnte dann eigentlich nur in der Postagentur, dem Netto oder mittels Bundestrojaner auf dem heimischen Sofa gewesen sein.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Nee, mit gesehen meinte ich Thalor!
In der Bücherei. Bike


----------



## Thalor (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> In der Bücherei. Bike


Ah!
Ja, hatte ich schon fast verdrängt  und an diese "dich gesehen" möglichkeit nicht mehr gedacht.


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ah!
> Ja, hatte ich schon fast verdrängt  und an diese "dich gesehen" möglichkeit nicht mehr gedacht.


Ja, aber deine Signatur wird dich wohl immer daran erinnern.


----------



## Edith L. (4. März 2009)

Radstudio ist doch völlig okay! Da gefällt es mir am Besten!
Ausserdem sollte man die Beziehung zum local dealer durchaus pflegen!



ChristianS schrieb:


> nochmal zu dem andern thema mit den wanderern. also eine klingel habe ich nicht am bike. ich denke immer wenn ich an die wanderer heranfahre und dann die klingelt betätige, dass so ein altes mütterchen vor schreck umfällt. hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt.
> deshalb versuche ich immer mich rechtzeitig bemerkbar zu machen.aber nicht wie ihr jetzt denkt durch blockierende räder.


Ist oft so, dass die sich beim Klingeln erschrecken! Rechnen viele eben nicht mit! 
Hab auch schon erlebt, dass manche das Klingeln im Wald gar nicht registrieren, das Geräusch ist der Umgebung Wald offenbar nicht zuzuordnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2009)

Hi jaamaa hab mich für ein Bike
von Drössiger entschieden.

Bin da mal auf die Lieferzeit gespannt.


----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2009)

Für das "ich glaube ich hab Dich gesehen" würde ich vorschlagen, wir vereinbahren ein Zeichen,wir tragen alle eine Rote Rose im "Knopfloch vom Trikot" im Höhenzug



Sch..., mein Trikot hat kein Knopfloch.


----------



## Edith L. (4. März 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Sch..., mein Trikot hat kein Knopfloch.


Einmal durch die Brombeerranken und Du hast genug Löcher im Trikot!


----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2009)

Wo ist der?  Nähe Reihersee??????


----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2009)

Mist, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
"Gott werfe Hirn und treffe mich."


----------



## waldhase (4. März 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hi jaamaa hab mich für ein Bike
> von Drössiger entschieden.
> 
> Bin da mal auf die Lieferzeit gespannt.



Welches?
Wo bestellt? Sottrum?
Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2009)

Sottrum.
is geil.
MT


----------



## waldhase (4. März 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Sottrum.
> is geil.
> MT



MT01, 02, 03, 04 oder custom?

Olaf war der Schrauber in der Werkstatt, wo ich mein erstes Bike gekauft habe - guter Schrauber.


----------



## jaamaa (4. März 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hi jaamaa hab mich für ein Bike
> von Drössiger entschieden.
> 
> Bin da mal auf die Lieferzeit gespannt.


Jaaaa, schick! Besonders das MT. Schöne Rahmenform. Was nur ätzend ist: du kannst ja zwischen 500 Farbvarianten wählen. Wie soll man sich denn da entscheiden. Nicht wie bei Canyon. Da wird genommen was da ist. _*'Sie wollen ein grünes. OK Im Juli!'   'Nagut dann nehm ich ein schwarzes'*_

 Wasn mit Sottrum


----------



## waldhase (4. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jaaaa, schick! Besonders das MT. Schöne Rahmenform. Was nur ätzend ist: du kannst ja zwischen 500 Farbvarianten wählen. Wie soll man sich denn da entscheiden. Nicht wie bei Canyon. Da wird genommen was da ist. _*'Sie wollen ein grünes. OK Im Juli!'   'Nagut dann nehm ich ein schwarzes'*_
> 
> Wasn mit Sottrum



Kennste nicht!?

Kuckste hier: http://www.o-brueggemann.com/


----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2009)

Abwarten.((((


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2009)

Hallo Radler, wie sieht eigentlich der Weg Lichtenberg Bismarckturm aus? Bzw. wo haben die Waldbauern zugeschlagen?


----------



## Dustins (5. März 2009)

Ich kann dir sagen das der Bergkamm-Trail von Gebhardshagen (Eisenbahnbrücke) Richtung Bismarkturm von den Waldarbeitern verschont wurde.


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen das der Bergkamm-Trail von Gebhardshagen (Eisenbahnbrücke) Richtung Bismarkturm von den Waldarbeitern verschont wurde.



.. unter Eisenbahnbrücke durch (rechts Hundeverein o.s.), berghoch, Reihersee, Höhenzug in Richtung Bismarckturm?


----------



## Marc1111 (5. März 2009)

Watjenstedt bis Burgberg und Burgberg bis Gebhardshagen ist auch frei.


----------



## marco.sz (5. März 2009)

Schade das es am WE wieder ordentlich schiffen soll , hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf´ne Tour zum Bismarckturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (5. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> MT01, 02, 03, 04 oder custom?
> 
> Olaf war der Schrauber in der Werkstatt, wo ich mein erstes Bike gekauft habe - guter Schrauber.


 

Wird ein 12,8 Kg Fully, mit einem Mix aus Alu und Carbon.


----------



## Dustins (5. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> .. unter Eisenbahnbrücke durch (rechts Hundeverein o.s.), berghoch, Reihersee, Höhenzug in Richtung Bismarckturm?



ja, ich denke wir gehen in unserer geographischen Orientierung konform.


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> ja, ich denke wir gehen in unserer geographischen Orientierung konform.


----------



## Dustins (8. März 2009)

Ich war heute auf dem Trial, Bismarktrum, Gebhardshagen unterwegs. 
Davor  muss irgendwann  ein Motorradfahrer lang gefahren sein. Die Spuren waren sehr tief und breit die man dort gesehen hat. 
Naja, weil einige Leute davon natürlich angenervt sind, haben sie ohne Ende Äste und Stöcken über den Trial gelegt. Ich hoffe der Spinner verschwindet dort, sonst werden die Leute immer weiter und immer mehr dieses Trial blockieren. 

.


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2009)

Hallo, noch alle da? 

@alle
Wer noch aus der Umgebung GPS Tracks hat, kann sie mir ja schicken. Versuche mal die OSM Karte mit Trails zu vervollständigen. Da fehlt ja noch einiges. Kann man dann gut für seinen PPc nutzen oder ausdrucken, wenn man kein Garmin hat. It's free.
Also wer was hat......oder muß ich dieses Jahr alles allein abfahren und aufzeichnen?

@Christian S
Wo hast du denn dein Lapierre her?
Jaaaaaaaa, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Canyon Alternative, da die aber auch nichts geregelt bekommen. So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Bin kurz vorm abtillen


----------



## waldhase (12. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo, noch alle da?
> 
> @alle
> Also wer was hat......oder muß ich dieses Jahr alles allein abfahren und aufzeichnen



Wie willst Du denn die ganzen Strecken abfahren, wenn du kein Rad bekommst?
Spaß beiseite, ich habe jetzt mein GPS bekommen und werde wenn das Wetter wieder Spaß macht einige Strecken abfahren und dir die GPS Daten schicken, vorausgesetzt ich habe deine Emailadresse.


----------



## Marc1111 (12. März 2009)

Hab auch einige Touren mit Garmin aufgezeichnet, kannst Du das nutzen?
Wenn ja E- Mail-Adresse???


----------



## ChristianS (12. März 2009)

Also sooo viele neue Trails um Salzgitter werden es in der OSM Karte wohl nicht mehr werden. Die, die wichtig sind, sind meiner Meinung nach schon alle drin. (Also ich kann jetzt nur von den Lichtenbergen sprechen.)
Was natürlich wichtig ist, ist das wir gemeinsam die Wege die noch fehlen nachtragen. Davon gibt es ja doch noch so einige Dunkle Flecken in der OSM Karte. 
Ich warte auch nur noch darauf, dass das Wetter besser wird und ich mein Garmin wieder auspacken kann. 

@GPS-Nutzer die das Prog noch nicht kennen.
Hier ist noch ein sehr interessantes Prog zum Auswerten und Archivieren eurer GPS-Tracks. Einfach mal durchlesen und kostenlos runterladen.
http://www.gps-freeware.de/Beschreibung.aspx
PS: Der gute Mann der das Prog geschrieben hat kommt anscheinend auch aus der Umgebung von SZ. Zumindest haben seine Motorräder SZ-Kennzeichen.


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> PS: Der gute Mann der das Prog geschrieben hat kommt anscheinend auch aus der Umgebung von SZ. Zumindest haben seine Motorräder SZ-Kennzeichen.



Ja, kommt mir bekannt vor (das Gesicht im Impressum). Das Prog werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

@CristianS
Kennst du dich mit der Eingabe von Daten bei OSM aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo, noch alle da?
> 
> @Christian S
> Wo hast du denn dein Lapierre her?
> Jaaaaaaaa, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Canyon Alternative, da die aber auch nichts geregelt bekommen. So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Bin kurz vorm abtillen



Un du willst wirklich noch umschwenken, jetzt wo die Mountainbike den größen Bruder, AM8 mit "überragend" als Testsieger ausgezeichnet hat.
(Traue nur den Test, den du selber gemacht hast!)


----------



## ChristianS (13. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Christian S
> Wo hast du denn dein Lapierre her?
> Jaaaaaaaa, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Canyon Alternative, da die aber auch nichts geregelt bekommen. So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Bin kurz vorm abtillen



Hallo jaamaa, 
hab mein Lapierre Bike in Bielefeld abgeholt. Hier mal der Link zu dem Händler. http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/
Hat mir einen sehr guten Preis gemacht gehabt. Auch von dem Service bin ich schwer beeindruckt gewesen. Kenne ich so nicht von den Händlern hier in unserer Gegend. Der Chef von dem Laden ist hier im IBC auch voll aktiv und ich kann mich jederzeit an Ihn wenden wenn ich Fragen oder Probs habe. 
So genug Werbung gemacht. 
Ich kann dir gerne anbieten, dass du meine Kiste mal probe fahren kannst.

Zu OSM,
ja ich habe etliche Wege in Lichtenberg schon in die OSM Karte übertragen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach am Anfang. 
Hab das jetzt aber bestimmt schon ein 4 Monate nichts mehr gemacht und müßte mich auch erstmal wieder ein bisschen einlesen. Das schwierigste ist mMn die richtigen Bezeichnungen für die einzelnen Wege zu finden. Und das Prog JOSM ist auch nicht in einem Satz erklärt.


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hallo jaamaa,
> Zu OSM,
> ja ich habe etliche Wege in Lichtenberg schon in die OSM Karte übertragen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach am Anfang.
> Hab das jetzt aber bestimmt schon ein 4 Monate nichts mehr gemacht und müßte mich auch erstmal wieder ein bisschen einlesen. Das schwierigste ist mMn die richtigen Bezeichnungen für die einzelnen Wege zu finden. Und das Prog JOSM ist auch nicht in einem Satz erklärt.



Könnt Ihr mich kurz aufklären, was ist ein OSM Karte und wozu braucht man die?


----------



## ChristianS (13. März 2009)

OSM = Open Street Map. 
Das ist ein Open Source Projekt, wo viele Leute auf der ganzen Welt mit Ihrem GPS Gerät oder Tracker (oder so ähnlich) durch die Gegend laufen und Ihre Strecken abspeichern und sie dann in eine riesige Karte einpflegen. So entsteht nach und nach eine Globale Weltkarte, die aktueller, genauer und viel detallierter (POI´s) ist als alle Karten zusammen die du kaufen kannst. 

Größte Vorteil ist, das man die Karte auch auf sein Garmin Gerät spielen kann und man somit nicht die teuren Karten von Garmin (ca. 150) kaufen muss. 

@Waldhase, was für ein GPS Gerät haste dir geholt?
Also ich habe das Garmin Vista HCX und damit funktioniert das 100%-ig.

Hier ein Link zu dem Projekt, einschliesslich die Karte. 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/
Gruß
Christian


----------



## jaamaa (13. März 2009)

Hat jemand mal aus dem Fenster geschaut.........Sonne!

Wetter am WE:   Sa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin schon ganz aufgeregt

@waldhase
Für die kurze Schwarze iss es doch noch zu frisch....


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal aus dem Fenster geschaut.........Sonne!
> 
> Wetter am WE:   Sa
> 
> ...




Wat is denn nu mit deinem Bike?
Schon bezahlt und noch keinen genauen Liefertermin, ist schon sehr merkwürdig oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wat is denn nu mit deinem Bike?
> Schon bezahlt und noch keinen genauen Liefertermin, ist schon sehr merkwürdig oder?



So, ganz kurz:

Mi noch mal angerufen-nix wissen-Rückruf
Warten auf Rückruf-Handy sogar mit aufs Klo genommen-nix

Do mittag nochmal angerufen- anderer Mitarbeiter- nix Ahnung
Ich gesagt, mein Geld zurück, sonst Anwalt- Geld kommt

Do abend nochmal angerufen- Volltreffer-Montage der Bikes bis spätestens Ende März abgeschlossen- Das ist doch mal eine Auskunft

Heute kommt ein Rückruf von Mittwoch- Es fehlen für die Montage noch Hauptkomponenten

Spinnen die total?


----------



## jaamaa (13. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> OSM = Open Street Map.
> Das ist ein Open Source Projekt, wo viele Leute auf der ganzen Welt mit Ihrem GPS Gerät oder Tracker (oder so ähnlich) durch die Gegend laufen und Ihre Strecken abspeichern und sie dann in eine riesige Karte einpflegen. So entsteht nach und nach eine Globale Weltkarte, die aktueller, genauer und viel detallierter (POI´s) ist als alle Karten zusammen die du kaufen kannst.
> 
> Größte Vorteil ist, das man die Karte auch auf sein Garmin Gerät spielen kann und man somit nicht die teuren Karten von Garmin (ca. 150) kaufen muss.
> ...



Für alle Garmin Besitzer zwei tolle Links für kostenlose Karten aus der ganzen Welt.

*Kostenlose Karten für Garmin-Geräte* - http://www.osm4you.com/

*Suche kostenloser Garmin®-kompatibler Landkarten* - http://gpsmapsearch.com/?l=de


----------



## waldhase (14. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Für alle Garmin Besitzer zwei tolle Links für kostenlose Karten aus der ganzen Welt.
> 
> *Kostenlose Karten für Garmin-Geräte* - http://www.osm4you.com/
> 
> *Suche kostenloser Garmin®-kompatibler Landkarten* - http://gpsmapsearch.com/?l=de




Was mach ich mit den "ing." Dateien?
Womit öffne ich sie bzw. wie bekomme ich sie auf mein Garmin?
Ich Anfänger(Garmin) - bitte helfen!


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was mach ich mit den "ing." Dateien?
> Womit öffne ich sie bzw. wie bekomme ich sie auf mein Garmin?
> Ich Anfänger(Garmin) - bitte helfen!



Die .img Datei ist die Garmin Karten Datei. Die musst du mit nem Datenkabel in den Ordner, wo deine Karten sind, verschieben. Dann Karte auswählen, oder so!

Ich habe leider kein Garmin. Habe es mal auf meinem XDA PocketPC ausprobiert. Aber es müsste ganz leicht gehen, evtl. mal googlen.


----------



## Thalor (14. März 2009)

Gaaaanz so leicht ist das leider nicht - zumindest nicht, wenn ihr MapSource benutzen wollt. Das will noch ein paar Zusatzdateien und Registry Einträge.


----------



## ChristianS (14. März 2009)

Ich mache es immer wie folgt mit meinem Garmin.
Erstmal lade ich mir von hier die neuste Karte runter. http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/index.php/User:Computerteddy#Downloads
Da kann man mehrere aussuchen. Als Beispiel nehmen wir jetzt mal die karte mit der Bezeichnung...
-Deutschland als Komplettdatensatz direkt fürs GPS-Gerät: gmapsupp.img.gz (210MB) 
*wichtig!!!*Rechtklick auf die Datei und dann "Ziel speichern unter..." auswählen.
Wenn die Datei auf dem Rechner ist, diese mit Winrar, Winzip ect. entpacken. 
Jetzt erhält man eine Datei Namens "gmapsupp.img". 

Um diese Datei auf sein Garmin Gerät zu bekommen, ist es am einfachsten, die Speicherkarte aus dem GPS Gerät zu nehmen und per Kartenleser mit dem Rechner zu verbinden.
*Wichtig!!!*Auf der Speicherkarte erstellt man einen Ordner mit dem Namen "Garmin" und kopiert die zuvor entpackte Datei "gmapsupp.img" in den Garmin Ordner. Das wars. 
Speicherkarte wieder ins GPS-Gerät und fertig. Die Landkarte sollte automatisch vom Garmin erkannt und auch gleich angezeigt werden. 

Wichtig ist, dass ein Ordner namens "Garmin" auf der Speicherkarte ist und die Kartendatei "gmapsupp.img" heißt und nicht anders.
Wenn man sich von oben genannten Link zbsp. die typ_gmapsupp.img runter läd, dann muß man die Datei auch erst in gmapsupp.img umbenennen, bevor man sie auf seine SPeicherkarte kopiert. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Gaaaanz so leicht ist das leider nicht - zumindest nicht, wenn ihr MapSource benutzen wollt. Das will noch ein paar Zusatzdateien und Registry Einträge.



Stimmt, wäre beim PPC auch nicht so einfach gegangen. Das Gefummel ist mir aber erspart geblieben, da die gmapsupp.img der Topo50 über 1,6 GB hat. Und da war bei meiner 2 GB Speicherkarte nicht mehr genug Platz.
Mit den OSM .img Karten funkt. es aber ganz easy. 
Gut ist halt, dass du für jede Region/Bundesland/Land ein Kartenpaket, was sicherlich noch nicht vollständig erfasst ist, umsonst bekommst.


----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2009)

Also, wer sagte was von super Wetter und  kurzen Hosen?


----------



## Thalor (15. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal aus dem Fenster geschaut.........Sonne!
> 
> Wetter am WE:   Sa
> 
> ...



Aber Samstag tagsüber war doch ganz passabel.


----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2009)

Oh, ich selber!   Aber die Bemerkung mit den kurzen Hosen war nicht von mir.
Tja und Sa war halt Familie Shopping Day in BS. 

Dann wollen wir mal auf das nächste WE hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (15. März 2009)

Ich frag mich auch wer das wohl war mit der kurzen Hose. Wie hat Adenauer so schön gesagt: "Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".
Doch die Wettervorhersage sollte man auch Schadensersatz verklagen.
Ich war heute zu Fuß kurz im Wald, die Wege brauchen einige Tage bis sie wieder befahrbar sind.


----------



## Edith L. (15. März 2009)

Wettervorhersage war ne absolute Frechheit! 

15 Grad und Sonne, Frühling?

8 Grad und Dauerpieselregen! 

Toll!


----------



## ChristianS (16. März 2009)

Wir waren am Samstag unterwegs zum Bismarkturm. 
Auf dem Rückweg Richtung Lichtenberg, sind wir über den Wald südlich von SZ-Engerode gefahren. (Das hatte hier mal jemand geschrieben, dass es dort auch einen Trail gibt).
Ich muss sagen, ich war positiv überrascht. Wir sind zwar nur ein Teilstück von dem Trail gefahren, aber der ist locker vergleichbar mit dem Weg vom Reihersee zum Bismarkturm (nur nicht so lang). Stellenweise sogar noch interessanter, da es teils hoch und runter geht. 
Da werden wir bei Gelegenheit nochmal hin fahren und die restlichen Wege auch abfahren und dann in die OSM Karte einpflegen.

Den Teil den wir am Samstag gafahren sind, habe ich schon in die Karte geschoben. siehe Bild.




Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dustins (16. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Wir waren am Samstag unterwegs zum Bismarkturm.
> Auf dem Rückweg Richtung Lichtenberg, sind wir über den Wald südlich von SZ-Engerode gefahren. (Das hatte hier mal jemand geschrieben, dass es dort auch einen Trail gibt).



Das war der ICH 

Wenn du das Ding von Engerode bis zur B 248 durchfährst wird auf einem Teilstück aus dem Singeltrail, dank Waldarbeiter, eine Autobahn. Ist aber nur kurz.


----------



## jaamaa (16. März 2009)

Da man nie so genau sagen kann wann ein Canyon Bike geliefert wird, habe ich mir noch einmal etwas für mein altes Schwarzes gegönnt. Ich hoffe doch zum letzten mal was 7/8fach betrifft!




@ChristianS
Vermutet man nicht, dass dort ein guter Trail ist. Und wie ging es dann ab Engerode weiter?

VG
Marcus​


----------



## ChristianS (17. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @ChristianS
> Vermutet man nicht, dass dort ein guter Trail ist. Und wie ging es dann ab Engerode weiter?
> 
> VG
> ...



Ja das hätte ich wirklich nicht vermutet das da so ein netter Trail ist. 
Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen dort mal hin zu fahren. 

zurück von Engerode ging es dann per Strasse Richtung Gebhardshagen und dann auf Trail (siehe Bild) zum Hundeplatz und dann weiter Richtung Lichtenberg.


----------



## Edith L. (18. März 2009)

So, hatte heute ja schon mit der Nettlingerrunde geliebäugelt, Wetter muss man ja mal ausnutzen. Hab mich dann aber mehr so durch die Wälder treiben lassen und stand dann irgendwann südlich von Peine! Immer wieder beeindruckend, dass sich fast in jedem Wald ein Singletrail findet! Geil!
Auf nen paar trails musste ich dann erstmal nen paar Astbarrikaden  wegräumen! Mal sehen, wer die wieder aus den angrenzenden Wassergräben holt!


----------



## Thalor (18. März 2009)

Ich möcht auch echt mal wissen, welche Penner da ständig die Ast-Barrikaden aufbauen...


----------



## Edith L. (18. März 2009)

Ich hab ja mal so einen Stöckchenleger inner Asse zum Bismarckturm hoch erwischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (18. März 2009)

Hast Du ihne dann wenigstends Standesgemäss verprügelt?
Oder wenigstends zur Rede gestellt?

Was war das für'n Kerl? Ordinärer Spaziergänger mit Hass auf andere Waldnutzer?

Man sollte die Leute wegen vorsätzlichen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Waldverkehr verknacken.


----------



## Edith L. (18. März 2009)

Er hat natürlich ne anständige Belehrung bekommen! 
Wollte er aber nicht!

Das war so richtig der deutsche spießig bürgerlich-kleinkarierte Bausparertyp, wie man ihn sich halt stereotypisch vorstellt! 
Seinen Dackel hatte er an dem Tag wohl zuhause gelassen! Dort findet sich wahrscheinlich kein Unkraut im Garten, ansonsten wird die Giftspritze rausgeholt! Jeder Kiesel liegt an seinem Platz! Ansonsten hasst er alle, merkt aber nicht, dass er im Straßenverkehr mit seinem Opel Astra alle aufhält!  

Heute würde ich meine sonstigen Vorsätze vergessen und einen in andere Richtung zielenden fassen!


----------



## jaamaa (18. März 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ansonsten hasst er alle, merkt aber nicht, dass er im Straßenverkehr mit seinem Opel Astra alle aufhält!



 Der ist aber richtig gut!
Aber wenn es  nur Stöckchen sind, kommen wir doch mit nem kleinen Hopp rüber, oder?


----------



## Edith L. (18. März 2009)

Da konnteste selbst im Anstieg einfach drüberfahren! Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie blöd der geguckt hat, als wir von unten hochkamen und einfach drüberfuhren! 
Fast im Meterabstand lag so ein oder zwei bis zu drei Finger dicker Ast! Beim Runtermoshen kann Dir oder Deinem Verfolger so ein Ast schön umme Ohren fliegen!


----------



## jaamaa (19. März 2009)

Kann ja auch sein, dass das evtl. so ein Freier Künstler war der dort die Stöckchen gezielt plaziert hatte, um damit, natürlich aus der richtigen Perspektive gesehen, ein großes Kunstwerk zu schaffen.
Würde zumindest erklären, warum er das macht. Wenn er denn richtige Hindernisse errichten wollte, hätte er doch schon etwas Dickeres hinlegen müssen. Schlaffi! Da schleppt mein kleiner Jacky ja schon dickere Äste, ja wenn nicht schon Bäume, an.
Was solls......


----------



## Dustins (19. März 2009)

Das ist wohl eine NEVER-ENDING-STORY

Bike vs. Wanderer

Die Kleinstadthelden, die gern meckern und motzen, weil sie es einfach nur gern tun. 

Gegen, die Jugend!
Gegen, die neue Musik!
Gegen MTB! 
und vor allem gegen die Wand!
Die eigene Jugend bzw. die Spaß am Spaß vergessen. 
Früher durch Wald und Wiesen gezogen, Tanzlokale und die Anfänge der amerikanischen Musik gehört obwohl es die Eltern für schändlich gehalten haben. Jetzt ist vorbei mit Rebellion.

Widerstand gegen alles was anders ist und vor allem schneller als ER. Das trifft auf alles zu. Im Alter überholt einen das Leben und der eine nimmt es gelassen und der andere gefrustet.

Kanonen auf Spatze. Die Spatzen sitzen auf beiden Seiten in der NEVER-ENDING-STORY in einer Dreiecksbeziehung zwischen Biker-Rentner-Äste.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. März 2009)

Hallo Radler, vielleicht gibt es ja am Wochenende die Möglichkeit die Räder an die Luft zu lassen. Da einige Interesse am Nettlinger Wald und Umgebung gezeigt haben, biete ich eine kleine Kennenlerntour durch "meine Wälder" an. Treffen. Samstag 21.03.09, 15.30 Uhr Nettlingen, Parkplatz Sportplatz. Wäre schön vorher zu wissen wieviele ungefähr kommen, daher die Bitte, schickt mir eine kurze pers. Nachricht (nur wenn JA).


----------



## jaamaa (19. März 2009)

Ja gerne. 
Mit Scout in unbekannten Wäldern kommt man auch wieder nach Hause!

Radl ist seit gestern wieder blitzeblank und mit neuer Kette. Wollte eh am WE los. Aber wir wollen doch erst einmal schauen wie das Wetter am Samstag ist. Das Abo mit der Wettervorhersage habe ich nach dem letzten WE nämlich gekündigt.

Wie lang ist den die Runde? 
VG
Marcus


----------



## waldhase (19. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja gerne.
> Mit Scout in unbekannten Wäldern kommt man auch wieder nach Hause!
> 
> Radl ist seit gestern wieder blitzeblank und mit neuer Kette. Wollte eh am WE los. Aber wir wollen doch erst einmal schauen wie das Wetter am Samstag ist. Das Abo mit der Wettervorhersage habe ich nach dem letzten WE nämlich gekündigt.
> ...



Natürlich nur wenn der Regen wärmer wird!


----------



## Edith L. (19. März 2009)

Am Samstag bin ich leider auf nem Kettensägenmasaker!


----------



## waldhase (19. März 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Am Samstag bin ich leider auf nem Kettensägenmasaker!



Bei den Heizölpreisen?


----------



## marco.sz (19. März 2009)

Bei einer geführten Tour würde ich mich auch anschließen, der Samstag ist bei mir aber leider auch schon verplant. Das gute Wetter wollte ich nutzen, um eine Erkundungstour von Bodenstein nach Derneburg zu machen. In der Hoffnung das das Wetter nächstes WE gut ist, geht es dann nämlich auf die ganz große Tour


----------



## Marc1111 (20. März 2009)

Es ist DA!!!!!






Ich glaube es ist kein Drössiger, sondern ein 
Bösiger!


----------



## waldhase (20. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da man nie so genau sagen kann wann ein Canyon Bike geliefert wird, habe ich mir noch einmal etwas für mein altes Schwarzes gegönnt. Ich hoffe doch zum letzten mal was 7/8fach betrifft!
> Anhang anzeigen 158260
> VG
> Marcus​



Drössiger, das sind Lieferzeiten, aber nicht ärgern, wir sehen uns Morgen.


----------



## Thalor (20. März 2009)

Ah!
Es gibt also auch noch Bike-Hersteller, die tatsächlich ausliefern... 

*Den Salzstreuer weiter reich*


----------



## Marc1111 (20. März 2009)

Und nur 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, und beim Händler meines Vertrauens abgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (20. März 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Und nur 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, und beim Händler meines Vertrauens abgeholt.









Hallo Radler, vielleicht gibt es ja am Wochenende die Möglichkeit die Räder an die Luft zu lassen. Da einige Interesse am Nettlinger Wald und Umgebung gezeigt haben, biete ich eine kleine Kennenlerntour durch "meine Wälder" an. Treffen. Samstag 21.03.09, 15.30 Uhr Nettlingen, Parkplatz Sportplatz. Wäre schön vorher zu wissen wieviele ungefähr kommen, daher die Bitte, schickt mir eine kurze pers. Nachricht (nur wenn JA)



Dann kannst Du ja Morgen 15.30 Uhr eine Runde mitfahren...?!


----------



## jaamaa (20. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ah!
> Es gibt also auch noch Bike-Hersteller, die tatsächlich ausliefern...
> 
> *Den Salzstreuer weiter reich*




Jaaa, los!
...imer schön tief in die Wunde.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass mich das mit dem Bike nicht so sehr mitnehmen würde. Habe aber heute von meiner Allerliebsten eine Anti Stress Cream for Men bekommen. 
Hat wohl alles doch schon Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jaaa, los!
> ...*imer* schön tief in die Wunde.
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass mich das mit dem Bike nicht so sehr mitnehmen würde. Habe aber heute von meiner Allerliebsten eine Anti Stress Cream for Men bekommen.
> Hat wohl alles doch schon Spuren hinterlassen.


Oh, Fehler!
Meint natürlich immer.


----------



## marco.sz (21. März 2009)

@Marc
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Ich war heute im Hainberg unterwegs. Bei den Bodensteiner Klippen hat schweres Gerät einige Wege zerstört, da musste ich mehr schieben und tragen als das ich fahren konnte. Zwischen Jägerhaus und Wohldenberg genau das gleiche, hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht. 

Bei Euch war´s hoffentlich lustiger. Sagt mal Bescheid wenn Ihr die nächste Tour fahrt, ich komme dann auch.

@jaamaa
Gibt´s eigentlich was neues von Canyon?


----------



## ChristianS (21. März 2009)

hallo zusammen, 

Marc1111, herzlichen glückwunsch zum neunen bike. hab dich damit heute schon gesehen (lichtenberg unten an der ampelkreuzung). ich hab im auto gesessen. wir sind gerade von einem mtb-rennen in sondershausen (thüringen) gekommen. bin jetzt eine erfahrung reicher. hat wirklich spaß gemacht. wetter top, strecke war auch ganz gut. 24km und 640hm.  

@all 
wenn mal eine gemeinsame tour geplant ist, komme ich gerne mal mit. 

gruß
christian


----------



## waldhase (21. März 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> @Marc
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
> 
> Ich war heute im Hainberg unterwegs. Bei den Bodensteiner Klippen hat schweres Gerät einige Wege zerstört, da musste ich mehr schieben und tragen als das ich fahren konnte. Zwischen Jägerhaus und Wohldenberg genau das gleiche, hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht.
> ...



Ja es ging sehr gut, bis ein Ast mein Schaltauge aufs Korn nahm und sich das Schaltwerk locker vom Rahmen trennte - das war es für heute.. Man gut das mein altes Rad noch im Keller steht, also morgen fahren wir Stumpi. Viel Spaß


----------



## Marc1111 (21. März 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. 

Habe vorhin mit meinem Kumpel erstmal eine Proberunde gedreht.

 Das war ich an der Ampelkreuzung.

Hab den ganzen Tag schon auf der Arbeit auf heißen Kohlen gesessen,
das es endlich losgeht. Das Leben kann manchmal ganz schön hart sein.

Zum Fahreindruck: SUPER GE..


----------



## waldhase (21. März 2009)

@jaamaa: Wieder gut zu Hause angekommen?


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @jaamaa: Wieder gut zu Hause angekommen?



*Logo! *

Habe nach der doch sehr kurzen Tour durch die Nettlinger Wälder mich bis Wartjenstedt durchgeschlagen und dann den Einstieg zum Höhenweg gesucht.

Dank meines kleinen Helfers namens PocketPC mit GPS klappte das auch sehr gut. 
Nur mit dem Weg war ich nicht so zufrieden. Viel Waldautobahn bis zur Burg. Da ich das Teilstück des Höhenweges noch nie gefahren bin, hatte ich eher mit Trails ala Gebh.- Bismarkturm erwartet. Vielleich habe ich ja auch den falschen Weg erwischt. Muß man mal vergleichen.

Jedenfalls waren es dann um 18.00 Uhr fast 28 km mit über 900 hm und zwei Gummibeinen. Ist doch für den Anfang nicht schlecht, oder?


Habe heute auch mal das Produkt eines Stöckchenlegers kennen gelernt. In dem letzten Waldstück runter zur Sukopsmühle war er sehr fleißig.











Es war sogar eine "MTBler ausser Gefecht setz Falle" wie in einem schlechten Rambo Film angelegt worden. Richtig schön spitz!







Fühlte mich dann aber dazu berufen alles mal eben in 2 min zu beseitigen. Irgendwann ist mal Schluss mit Lustig .

@Marc
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

@marco.sz
Natürlich nicht

@alle
Morgen ist in BS Karlstr. von 10-18 Uhr ne Fahrradmesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (22. März 2009)

@ jaamaa

prima das du die äste beiseite geräumt hast. ich bin da vorige woch runter gefahren uns da lag das noch nicht da. vielleicht sollte die kleine barrikade ja auch dem reitervolk mehr gelten als uns. ich finde die zerflügen den wald viel mehr als die mtb´ler. (zum glück liesst meine regierung hier nicht mit. wir, bzw sie hat nämlich selber pferde).

jamaa, hatteste deine tour auf deinem gps gespeichert? wenn ja, dann stell den track dochmal hier rein.  event. können wir dir dann schreiben, wo du hättest abbiegen müssen von wartjenstedt zur burg gibt es schöne trails.

gruß


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2009)

Wo soll ich den Track hinschicken? Habe sowieso so meine Zweifel, ob das mit den 900 hm stimmt. Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn bei einer 30 km Harztour so um die 800-1000 max zusammen kommen. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## waldhase (22. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wo soll ich den Track hinschicken? Habe sowieso so meine Zweifel, ob das mit den 900 hm stimmt. Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn bei einer 30 km Harztour so um die 800-1000 max zusammen kommen. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.



Ich vermute auch das 900hm nicht stimmen können, vielleicht sind das die Steigungen und die Abfahrten zusammengerechnet?!

Ich heute übrigens in BS bei der "Bikemesse". Viel los, aber wenig MTB die meisten Bikes Tourenbike etc., kaum Zubehör...Schade!


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch das 900hm nicht stimmen können, vielleicht sind das die Steigungen und die Abfahrten zusammengerechnet?!
> 
> Ich heute übrigens in BS bei der "Bikemesse". Viel los, aber wenig MTB die meisten Bikes Tourenbike etc., kaum Zubehör...Schade!



Ich wollte ja auch, aber dann hatte hier keiner Lust zu der Messe zu fahren. Habe dann im Web dazu noch nen Artikel gefunden. Mehr Fahrrad und Reise Messe als Bike Messe mit MTBs. Hatte dann auch kein Nerv mehr.

Bei dem Track hat die Statistik schon up and down getrennt. War schon ganz euphorisch. Ha 1000 hm, is ja easy. Dann klappt es ja auch locker mit dem Alpencross. Habe dann aber den ganzen Tag gegrübelt, kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.


----------



## Edith L. (22. März 2009)

Was habt ihr denn beim diesem Event/Veranstalter erwartet?


----------



## Marc1111 (22. März 2009)

Ich hatte aber auch gedacht, das Läden aus BS ein paar mehr Artikel zeigen. War halt sehr viel Radreise, und extreme Parkplatzsuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch, aber dann hatte hier keiner Lust zu der Messe zu fahren. Habe dann im Web dazu noch nen Artikel gefunden. Mehr Fahrrad und Reise Messe als Bike Messe mit MTBs. Hatte dann auch kein Nerv mehr.
> 
> Bei dem Track hat die Statistik schon up and down getrennt. War schon ganz euphorisch. Ha 1000 hm, is ja easy. Dann klappt es ja auch locker mit dem Alpencross. Habe dann aber den ganzen Tag gegrübelt, kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.



Nabend, habe Deine Strecke mal mit MagicMaps nachgefahren, wobei ich nicht genau weiss wie du nach Wartjenstedt gekommen und welchen Weg Du durch den Wald genommen hast, so dass ca 360-400hm raus kommen müssten.
In BS konnte ich zumindest gleich mit meinem Bikeshop die Repartur meines Schaltauges organisieren. Da ich nächsten Woche eh ab Mittwoch in Österreich bin, ist nach meiner Rückkehr das Bike wieder ausgehfertig.

@Alle, die nächste Tour kommt..!


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2009)

Auch für euch mal was ganz feines, ein spektakulärer Film über eine Tour am Gardasee. Ein super Video.

Anschauen, geniessen, nachmachen .

@waldhase

Habe mir heute bei Canyon ein Schaltauge bestellt. Man weiss ja nie .
Kommt wahrscheinlich eher als das Bike . Wann das nun kommt, konnte mir heute natürlich auch wieder niemand sagen. 
Immer locker bleiben . Das alte fährt ja auch noch.


----------



## waldhase (24. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Auch für euch mal was ganz feines, ein spektakulärer Film über eine Tour am Gardasee. Ein super Video.
> 
> Anschauen, geniessen, nachmachen .
> 
> ...



Neues Schaltauge ist dran, siehe: #*88* 

Ach ja, war gerade bei meinem Händler, der noch noch div. AM`s auch von Rotwild und Nicolai...
Nicht traurig sein, das Wetter wird eh erst nächste Woche besser.


----------



## marco.sz (24. März 2009)

Einem Kollegen hat´s neulich auch das Schaltauge abgerissen, man sollte sich wohl wirklich mal so´n Teil vorsorglich besorgen. Kostet nicht viel und im Bedarfsfall hat man keinen Stress, wenn der Händler das passende womöglich erst bestellen muss.

@jaamaa
Gewährt Dir Canyon denn eigentlich einen Preisnachlass? Ist ja nun nicht die feine Art, einen Liefertermin derartig zu überziehen. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass Du es bald hast.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## waldhase (24. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> .
> @waldhase
> Habe mir heute bei Canyon ein Schaltauge bestellt. Man weiss ja nie .
> Kommt wahrscheinlich eher als das Bike . Wann das nun kommt, konnte mir heute natürlich auch wieder niemand sagen.
> Immer locker bleiben . Das alte fährt ja auch noch.



Wenn wir schon alle längst vergessen sind, wird man sich immer noch an dich erinnern! ("*War das nicht der mit dem Canyon*"?)
Also es hat auch war positives!


----------



## Dustins (24. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon alle längst vergessen sind, wird man sich immer noch an dich erinnern! ("*War das nicht der mit dem Canyon*"?)
> Also es hat auch war positives!



Legenden sterben nie!!!


----------



## Edith L. (25. März 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Gewährt Dir Canyon denn eigentlich einen Preisnachlass? Ist ja nun nicht die feine Art, einen Liefertermin derartig zu überziehen. Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass Du es bald hast.
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Preisnachlaß? Wenn er es nicht will, viele warten und nehmen es gerne!

Cool, mit nem Modell aus 2009 erst in 2010 rumfahren!


----------



## marco.sz (25. März 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Preisnachlaß? Wenn er es nicht will, viele warten und nehmen es gerne!



Stimmt, soweit habe ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2009)

Heute bekommen:


Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
ir bedauern, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass die Auslieferung Ihres bestellten
Rades auf Grund von Verzögerungen bei einigen unserer Zulieferer nicht zum
ursprünglich angekündigten Termin erfolgen konnte. Die noch fehlenden
Komponenten befinden sich momentan im Zulauf, weitestgehend per Luftfracht, so
dass die noch ausstehenden Aufträge bis spätestens Mitte April fertiggestellt
und versendet werden können.

Die betroffenen Aufträge, unter anderem Ihr AM Modell, werden
selbstverständlich mit höchster Priorität bearbeitet. Daher möchten wir Sie
bitten, von weiteren Statusnachfragen abzusehen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Im Klartext: Kunde nerv uns nicht!


Man beachte 'weitestgehend'. Der Rest kommt mit dem Containerschiff, dass aber im Moment seine Fahrt nicht fortsetzen kann, weil Piraten vor der somalischen Küste das Schiff geentert haben. Die Verhandlungen über die Auslösesumme können sich noch mehrere Monate hinziehen.


----------



## Dustins (26. März 2009)

Ich finde es echt eine Sauerei.
Jedes Jahr derselbe Stress mit Bikes die nicht so alltäglich sind. 
Egal ob Versender oder Ladenware.

Die müssten doch mal raffen, das Ihr supply-chain-management (Hersteller-Veredelung-Endkunde)  nicht funzt, aber die reizten es immer aus und das Jahr für Jahr. 

Man sollte Konvetionalstrafe vereinbaren oder pro verschobenen Monat fallenden Preis mit dieser Verschiebung koppeln.

Was steht im Kaufvertrag oder AGB´s sind die Verschiebungen ohne weiteres hinzunehmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (26. März 2009)

spätestens nach diser mail würde ich mein bike stornieren und mir einen anderen hersteller suchen. gibt ja genug davon. auf diese warterei hätte ich keinen nerv mehr. 
was nutzt mir das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wenn Canyon nicht liefern kann?


----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> spätestens nach diser mail würde ich mein bike stornieren und mir einen anderen hersteller suchen. gibt ja genug davon. auf diese warterei hätte ich keinen nerv mehr.
> was nutzt mir das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wenn Canyon nicht liefern kann?



Wollte ich ja. Habe mir ein Cube ausgesucht. Die haben aber die gleichen Probleme. Viele Modelle schon ausverkauft oder erst Ende April/Anfang Mai lieferbar.
Wer sagte was von Wirtschaftskrise?


----------



## Edith L. (26. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wer sagte was von Wirtschaftskrise?


Abwarten, die frisst sich gerade beständig bis zum kleinen Bürger durch!


----------



## ChristianS (26. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wollte ich ja. Habe mir ein Cube ausgesucht. Die haben aber die gleichen Probleme. Viele Modelle schon ausverkauft oder erst Ende April/Anfang Mai lieferbar.
> Wer sagte was von Wirtschaftskrise?



ich kann dir ja mal ausführlich und bis ins kleinste detail schreiben, wie ich zu meinem lapierre gekommen bin. 
-angerufen und gefragt ob zesty 514 in m da ist.
-antwort vom chef: ja.
-ich preis? 
-chef: specialpreis!
-ich: bin in 2 stunden da, setz kaffee auf.
-chef: alles klar, gib gas.

sorry jaamaa aber mußte jetzt mal sein. 

solange das wetter noch so besch.... ist wie jetzt, kann man die wartezeit ja noch gut verkraften. also bleib tapfer. wird schon werden.


----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2009)

Ja, Lapierre ist auch in der engeren Wahl gewesen. Und das Cube Stereo schau ich mir nächste Woche mal an. 
Aber ich denke das ich doch das Canyon nehmen werde, obwohl vieles sehr stressig war. Man ist halt drauf eingeschossen. Und bevor es ein anderer bekommt..........und die die es schon bekommen haben, sagen alle das sich das Warten lohnt.

Es gibt auch nicht sehr viele Alternativen, bei denen halt alles so passt. Und lieferbar ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr alles. Nicht nur bei Canyon habe ich festgestellt. Da gibt es hier auch ein Cube Wartezimmer. Ist genauso lustig.

Es gibt halt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie ich damit umgehen kann:
mich aufregen und wie ein HB Männchen umherspringen (OK, habe ich hinter mir) oder etwas entspannter die Sache angehen lassen, habe ich  heute beschlossen. Das heißt ja nicht, dass ich alles so hin nehme was Canyon einem so bietet.

So eine Anschaffung soll ja letztendlich Freude bereiten, oder? Musste mir aber auch erst bewusst werden.


Also nicht jammern sondern lieber Biken..............wie wird das Wetter am WE?


----------



## Dustins (26. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also nicht jammern sondern lieber Biken..............wie wird das Wetter am WE?



Hat "jammern" ein Linguales-Zusammenspiel mit deinem Nick "jaamaa" ????


----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Hat "jammern" ein Linguales-Zusammenspiel mit deinem Nick "jaamaa" ????


Neeee, der hat einen anderen Ursprung. 
Und jammern ist für mich eigentlich ein Fremdwort .


----------



## Snakehead (27. März 2009)

Tach,
das seh Ich aber anders !


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2009)

Snakehead schrieb:


> Tach,
> das seh Ich aber anders !




 Etwas mehr Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2009)

Kurzes Waldboden Update: sehr, sehr matschig

Sind heute nachmittag doch noch mal los. Höhenweg von Licht. bis Gebh. Wetter war einfach zu gut. 
War dann aber letztendlich doch ganz schön schlammig. Habe heute dann auch mal mein viel gelobten Nobby Nic an seine Grenzen getrieben. Da war in manchen Downhill-Passagen nichts mehr mit Grip. Da ist dann das Vorderrad einfach weg. Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.

Nur gesehen, haben wir niemanden!

VG, Marcus


----------



## ChristianS (30. März 2009)

Wir haben gestern mal die MTB´s stehen lassen und sind eine schöne Runde mit den RR´s gedreht. Wetter war fast ideal dafür. ca. 65km war die Runde.


----------



## waldhase (30. März 2009)

@jaamaa
Hallo, habe gestern im Flieger den Bericht vom AM8 in der MB-Bravo gelesen (hat ja das gleiche Fahrwerk) und da testen die das auch noch mit "Überragend". Sicher ich traue keinem Test, den ich nicht selber gefälscht habe, aber dass das Rad gut ist steht sicher außer Frage und wenn Du dich da so darauf eingeschossen hast, fällt es schwer jetzt noch um zu schwenken, also halte durch, es kommt sicher noch vor Ostern.


----------



## jaamaa (31. März 2009)

@waldhase
Wieder im Lande und Bike wieder fit?

Mit Ostern wird es wohl eher nichts, aber ich schaff das schon.

Sohnemann hat mir eben berichtet, dass er am Nachmittag hier am See ein Nerve AM 7.0 gesehen hat. War ein Schwarzes. Sah nicht so toll aus, sagte er. Gut............. deswegen dauert es in white- traffic auch länger!


----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Wieder im Lande und Bike wieder fit?
> 
> Mit Ostern wird es wohl eher nichts, aber ich schaff das schon.
> ...



Rad ist wieder da und heute schon eine kleine Runde gedreht - geht noch.
Alles wieder OK und Rotwild und das Radstudio haben alles schnell und kostenfrei erled..
Wie sieht denn dein aktueller, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin aus?


----------



## jaamaa (31. März 2009)

Stand letzte Woche Mittwoch:
Teile sollen bis Ende der Woche da sein. Sofort bevorzugte Montage. Und dann Auslieferung bis Mitte April.

Klingt gut, ist es aber nicht.

Denn es tauchen im Wartezimmer die kuriosesten Call-Center Auskünfte auf, die bevorzugte Montage sich bei 400 !!! Wartenden auch ein wenig hinzieht und DHL es auch nicht an einem Tag schafft die ganzen Päckchen von dort weg zu karren.

Ich glaub ich muss morgen da mal wieder anrufen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Stand letzte Woche Mittwoch:
> Teile sollen bis Ende der Woche da sein. Sofort bevorzugte Montage. Und dann Auslieferung bis Mitte April.
> 
> Klingt gut, ist es aber nicht.
> ...



Mensch der Telefonservice hat Abends sicher auch wunde Ohren von den vielen genervten Kunden.


----------



## jaamaa (31. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mensch der Telefonservice hat Abends sicher auch wunde Ohren von den vielen genervten Kunden.


Selber Schuld!

Da stellen die lieber 15 neue Callcenter Mitarbeiter ein, um das Telefonaufkommen in den Griff zu bekommen, die dann dem Kunden irgendeinen Schwachsinn erzählen, weil sie keine Ahnung haben und auch keine Info's bekommen. 

Die bessere und auch effektivere Lösung wäre doch ein Mitarbeiter, der einen Bereich auf der HP mit den aktuellsten Statusanzeigen für die verschieden Modelle pflegt. Verbindliche, klare, detallierte Auskünfte. Dann würden doch nur noch wenige dort anrufen.

Versteh ich einfach nicht.


----------



## marco.sz (1. April 2009)

Aber das Schaltauge wird doch wohl inzwischen schon eingetroffen sein!?


----------



## jaamaa (1. April 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> Aber das Schaltauge wird doch wohl inzwischen schon eingetroffen sein!?



 Bitte? Was? 

Ich glaube, wenn ich da mal nachfragen würde, hätte wieder niemand eine Ahnung was die Bestellung eines Schaltauges betrifft. Ist mir langsam auch alles egal. 

Und für was brauch ich ein Schaltauge?
Glaubt ihr denn ich werde das Canyon benutzen? Wenn sich das Rad irgendwann doch noch zu mir gesellen wird, kommt es in die Vitrine. Könnte ja kaputt gehen. Und dann, zu Canyon schicken? Horror!


----------



## ChristianS (2. April 2009)

jamaa, 
aber bevor es in die Vitrine kommt muß mindestens eine Runde um den Salzgittersee zum presentieren gefahren werden.  

@ all

was habt ihr fürs we für touren geplant? irgendetwas besonderes, oder einfach nur ab in den lichtenberger wald?


----------



## Dustins (2. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> was habt ihr fürs we für touren geplant? irgendetwas besonderes, oder einfach nur ab in den lichtenberger wald?



Am Sonntag ab in den Höhenzug egal welches Wetter!!!
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, also Morgens bzw. Vormittags


----------



## waldhase (2. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> jamaa,
> aber bevor es in die Vitrine kommt muß mindestens eine Runde um den Salzgittersee zum presentieren gefahren werden.
> 
> @ all
> ...



Am Sonntagmorgen werden wir sicher eine schöne Runde drehen, wohin wissen wir noch nicht. Wie sieht es denn zwischen Watjenstedt und Lichtenberg bzw. Lichtenberg - Gepardshagen - Bismarckturm (waren die Spänemacher unterwegs?). Wir werden sicher nicht alles fahren, aber mal sehen, vielleicht fahren wir auch mit dem Auto bis Lichtenberg und dann Richtung Bismarkturm...?!
Starten werden wir um 10.00 a.m..


----------



## ChristianS (2. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Am Sonntagmorgen werden wir sicher eine schöne Runde drehen, wohin wissen wir noch nicht. Wie sieht es denn zwischen Watjenstedt und Lichtenberg bzw. Lichtenberg - Gepardshagen - Bismarckturm (waren die Spänemacher unterwegs?). Wir werden sicher nicht alles fahren, aber mal sehen, vielleicht fahren wir auch mit dem Auto bis Lichtenberg und dann Richtung Bismarkturm...?!
> Starten werden wir um 10.00 a.m..



Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, sonst würde ich mich euch mal anschließen.

ähm also wartjenstedt bis lichtenberg, kann man weg lassen. das einzigste was da interessant ist, ist die auffahrt zum burgberg hoch.

waldhase, kommste langsam mit deinem gps klar? wenn ja, dann kann ich dir mal einen track schicken und du kannst versuchen ihn abzufahren. 
Start wäre Wartjenstedt(Weiße Haus am Wald) bis zum Bismarkturm durch.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2009)

@waldhase

Da ich ja bei unserer letzten Tour dann doch etwas umplanen musste, bin ich mal bei Wartjenstedt in den Höhenzug Richtung Lichtenberg eingestiegen. Hatte mir vorsorglich den Track als gpx geplant und dann auch sofort gefunden. Einfach super, so'n GPS.

Ich muss aber das gleiche wie Christian sagen. Es lohnt sich wirklich nicht. 
Lieber gleich zum Parkplatz Lichtenberg.  Ihr könntet aber auch hinter Osterlinde parken und dann links hoch Gaußstein / Burg. Dann habt ihr auf dem Rückweg noch ne richtig gute Abfahrt. Ich knall da immer mit meinem Hardtail runter, ist aber damit doch sehr heftig. 

Ich bin ja am Sonntag den Höhenweg bis Gebhardshagen gefahren. Bis auf die Matsche ging es. Da waren die Waldautobahnen schlimmer dran. OK, die haben da gearbeitet und Bäume gefällt. Aber das sah aus, als ob die jetzt Panzer dafür nehmen.

Wenn ihr euch für den Höhenweg  nach Bad enscheidet, würde ich mich gern anschließen.

VG, Marcus


----------



## Skywalker_sz (2. April 2009)

Wir wollen wenn das Wetter mitspielt nach Hahnenklee, kommt da von euch auch einer hin ? Also auch an anderen WE's ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Wir wollen wenn das Wetter mitspielt nach Hahnenklee, kommt da von euch auch einer hin ? Also auch an anderen WE's ????



Ja, ich. Demnächst.
Muss aber erst noch der Schnee weg. Im Moment nimmt die Bahn doch keine Bikes mit.
Ostern soll da Shimano Saint zum testen da sein. Hier...
 
VG, Marcus


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, sonst würde ich mich euch mal anschließen.
> 
> ähm also wartjenstedt bis lichtenberg, kann man weg lassen. das einzigste was da interessant ist, ist die auffahrt zum burgberg hoch.
> 
> ...



Danke CHristian,
ich habe jetzt schon unfallfrei eine GPX-Datei auf meinen PC geladen. Wäre klasse wenn du mir einen Track schicken würdest.


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Wenn ihr euch für den Höhenweg  nach Bad enscheidet, würde ich mich gern anschließen.
> 
> VG, Marcus



Es wird sich kurzfristig entscheiden, daher kann ich dir leider jetzt nichts genaues sagen, wenn Du willst schick mir doch deine Handynummer als PN.


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

@ jaamaa
Hast du dir mal das "Rose Granite Chief 2" angesehen, schein auch ein gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben und sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## jaamaa (3. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ jaamaa
> Hast du dir mal das "Rose Granite Chief 2" angesehen, schein auch ein gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben und sieht auch noch gut aus.



Der Katalog liegt im Keller. Ist aber von den Farben nicht mein Ding. Und als Gabel eine Pike muß auch nicht sein. 

Dann eher das hier, mit etwas anderer Ausstattung wie auf dem Bild.  Der Händler meines Vertrauens sollte für einen Kunden diese Woche eins bekommen. Sollte ich mir dann anschauen. Hatte sich aber bis heute nicht bei mir gemeldet. Haben wohl auch Lieferprobleme.
Ist aber, bis vielleicht ein bißchen viel rot, die einzige Alternative.


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der Katalog liegt im Keller. Ist aber von den Farben nicht mein Ding. Und als Gabel eine Pike muß auch nicht sein.
> 
> Dann eher das hier, mit etwas anderer Ausstattung wie auf dem Bild.  Der Händler meines Vertrauens sollte für einen Kunden diese Woche eins bekommen. Sollte ich mir dann anschauen. Hatte sich aber bis heute nicht bei mir gemeldet. Haben wohl auch Lieferprobleme.
> Ist aber, bis vielleicht ein bißchen viel rot, die einzige Alternative.


Klasse Idee, wenn Du dass für den Preis des AM6 bekommst, nehme ich auch eins.


----------



## jaamaa (3. April 2009)

Leider nicht!
Aber ich finde den Preis ganz OK. Guckst du hier...
Und fürn Hunni mehr beim Händler hier.

Die haben aber ganz gute Preise in dem Shop. Muß ich noch ein bißchen stöbern.


----------



## waldhase (4. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Leider nicht!
> Aber ich finde den Preis ganz OK. Guckst du hier...
> Und fürn Hunni mehr beim Händler hier.
> 
> Die haben aber ganz gute Preise in dem Shop. Muß ich noch ein bißchen stöbern.



OK, ich habe dort auch schon eingekauft, Du muß den Wechselkurs beachten und der Schriftverkehr ist in Englisch. Also auch bei Reklamationen (du kannst zwar in Deutsch schreiben, aber die Antworten sind in Englisch).
Wenn das alles für Dich OK ist und Du glaubst, dass Du damit weniger Stress hast als mit CANYON, die Ware war in 4 Tagen da...


----------



## Dustins (4. April 2009)

Bei CRC hab ich auch schon gekauft. Die sind gut drauf, ich hatte mal ein Problem gehabt und hätte mir selbst die Kosten nicht ersetzt ;-) aber ohne Murren!!!

Bei der Preisklasse würde ich mich aber schlau machen wegen Freihandelszone usw. nicht das du doch Zoll zahlst. Da gab es auch ein Thema hier im Forum, ich finde es nicht mehr, hat sich aber was geändert.

Evtl sehen wir uns Morgen im Wald. Bis dahin RIDE ON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (4. April 2009)

Die EU ist keine Freihandelszone sondern (u.a.) eine Zollunion. 

Du kannst in UK unbegrenzt (Biketeile) bestellen und brauchst keine Angst vor dem Fiskus zu haben.

Man kann bei CRC übrigends auch per (Vorkasse) Überweisung und in Euro zahlen. Es gilt dann der Kurs, den Sie dir in der entsprechenden Mail mit den Zahlungsdetails schicken.
Hab ich selber aber auch noch nicht in Anspruch genommen, weiss das also nur theoretisch.


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2009)

Habe den Laden nur durch Zufall gefunden. Brauchte einen Link zu dem Bild.

Kaufen würde ich in dem Fall dann doch lieber hier beim Händler. Wie gesagt, wären es nur  100 mehr und ich bin auf der sicheren Seite wenn ich mal Probleme mit dem Rad hätte.
Ist schon problematisch genug bei bestimmten Direktversendern innerhalb Deutschlands sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.

Aber wie es aussieht, können weder CRC noch der Händler vor Ort mir das Rad liefern.


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe den Laden nur durch Zufall gefunden. Brauchte einen Link zu dem Bild.
> 
> Kaufen würde ich in dem Fall dann doch lieber hier beim Händler. Wie gesagt, wären es nur  100 mehr und ich bin auf der sicheren Seite wenn ich mal Probleme mit dem Rad hätte.
> Ist schon problematisch genug bei bestimmten Direktversendern innerhalb Deutschlands sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.
> ...


 
Hast Du mal bei www.badbikes-online.de nachgefragt!
Im Internet ist nicht alles aufgeführt.
Nacht!


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2009)

@waldhase
Ruf ich morgen mal an. Danke.
Wie ist denn der Flug durch die Baumkrone ausgegangen? Alles noch dran? 


@Dustins
Haben wir uns heute verpasst!
Bin erst am Nachmittag losgefahren. Dafür war das Wetter echt super. 
Hatte schon gedacht, dass der Höhenweg jetzt enormes Konfliktpotential bietet, nachdem dieser in der SZ als Ausflugtipp zum Wandern angepriesen wurde.

Erstaunlicherweise war aber so gut wie nichts los und wir sind bis zum Bismarckturm geschrotet. Nach kurzer Pause und einer Coke ging es die gleiche Strecke wieder zurück. Wollten eigentlich den Trail Richtung Engerode fahren, hatten aber auf dem Höhenweg zu viel Spaß und ließen es dann mal richtig krachen. 
Wirklich faszinierend was Alu so alles aushält. Wundere mich immer noch, dass mein Bike hier noch ganz komplett rumsteht.

Am Reihersee links steil runter sind wir alle erst mal abgehoben.Da ist jetzt so ein Vorsprung der einem für kurze Zeit das Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit ermöglicht. Sohnemann musste gleich noch ein paar mal da runter, naturlich mit Videosession.

Und zum Schluß kommt mir vom Hasselberg noch ein weißes Canyon entgegen. Da war es mit der guten Laune wieder vorbei .


----------



## Dustins (6. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Dustins
> Haben wir uns heute verpasst!



Ich denke, bin Vormittags mit einem Freund gefahren. Hab aber ein paar Biker gesehen. 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Wollten eigentlich den Trail Richtung Engerode fahren, hatten aber auf dem Höhenweg zu viel Spaß und ließen es dann mal richtig krachen.
> Wirklich faszinierend was Alu so alles aushält. Wundere mich immer noch, dass mein Bike hier noch ganz komplett rumsteht.



Der Trail ist der Hammer, gerade wenn er trocken ist macht dieses Stück richtig Laune!!!



jaamaa schrieb:


> Am Reihersee links steil runter sind wir alle erst mal abgehoben.Da ist jetzt so ein Vorsprung der einem für kurze Zeit das Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit ermöglicht. Sohnemann musste gleich noch ein paar mal da runter, naturlich mit Videosession.


Wir fahren dort auch immer runter. Der Sprung rundet den Bismarktrail richtig ab und das Stück durch die Nadelbäume Richtung Straße läßt einen kurz das Gefühl haben man fährt im Whistler-Bike-Park



jaamaa schrieb:


> Und zum Schluß kommt mir vom Hasselberg noch ein weißes Canyon entgegen. Da war es mit der guten Laune wieder vorbei .


immer ordentlich Salz in die Wunde.

Wir hatten ja über die *Bodensteiner Klippen* geschrieben:
Also wir wollen Ostermontag jetzt fixieren. Start 9:30 den Ort müssen wir nur noch ausmachen, du hast ja die Tracks ;-) 
Wer will kann mit einfach mal melden!


----------



## waldhase (6. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Ruf ich morgen mal an. Danke.
> Wie ist denn der Flug durch die Baumkrone ausgegangen? Alles noch dran?



Ja, nee ist alles dran, hätte doch auch Stuntman werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (6. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja über die *Bodensteiner Klippen* geschrieben:
> Also wir wollen Ostermontag jetzt fixieren. Start 9:30 den Ort müssen wir nur noch ausmachen, du hast ja die Tracks ;-)
> Wer will kann mit einfach mal melden!



Von wo wollt Ihr losfahren? 
Wie lang ist die Tour ca.?


----------



## Dustins (6. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Von wo wollt Ihr losfahren?
> Wie lang ist die Tour ca.?



Also da muss noch ausgehandelt werden. Das Ding ist ja, ich komme aus Bad und ihr aus den nicht so schönen Breichen von Salzgitter 

Die Frage ist ob wir uns evtl. am Jägerhaus treffen wollen?! Ist jedem dann selbst überlassen ob er dort hin strampelt, mit dem Auto dort hin eiert oder wir uns irgendwo treffen und dann gemeinsam fahren.

Kommander Jaamaa hat GPS-Tracks, ich meine er hat was von der Tour der Innerste-Biker erzählt von der ich auch schon einmal gelesen haben. Somit geben ich deine Frage weiter an den Navigator 

Wir haben ja noch einwenig Zeit das zu organisieren!


----------



## Edith L. (6. April 2009)

Nach ner leichten Knieverdrehung beim Baumfällen hab ich mir gestern mal wieder ne CC-Runde gegeben! 

Derzeit sind aber wohl überall wieder die Honks vom Frühling erfasst unterwegs und leben ihren Ordnungssinn mit Stöckchen legen aus!

Auch sonst kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus, so befindet sich keine zwanzig Meter hinter einem Schild "Wildruhezone" der erste Hochsitz.....in einem Ort stehen an ner Dirtline mindestens 5 nagelneue Schilder mit Betonfundament(!): "Das Befahren des Geländes ist aus Sicherheitsgründen verboten. Der örtliche Obermuffti!"  

Also, nichts Besonderes, es war nur einfach mal wieder geil über die Trails zu moshen!


----------



## ChristianS (6. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,
wir waren auch am Samstag unterwegs. Hatten uns eine große Tour nach Badse vorgenommen, aber als wir auf dem Hinweg bei Wartjenstedt am weißen Haus Richtung Westen schauten, haben wir uns dann doch entschieden in der Nähe zu bleiben. Dunkle neblige Wolken kamen von Richtung Westen und leichter Regen setzte auch schon ein. 
Also blieben uns doch wieder nur die alt bekannten, schon 1000 mal gefahrenen Trail um SZ.  Haben dann sämtliche Trails am Burgberg bis zum Bismarkturm mitgenommen.  Hat natrülich riesen Spaß gemacht, aber halt alles bekannt. 
Der Weg vom Reihersee runter Richtung Gebardshagen macht wie ich finde, mit am meisten Spaß. 
Da kommen meine 140mm Federweg wenigstens mal so richtig zum Einsatz. Kann da fast ungebremst durch den Nadelwald bügeln. Bei dem Sprung, naja da ist mir die Sache mit der Landung zu ungewiss. Baumstümpfe ect. Außerdem hab ichs nicht so mit springen (habs auch noch nie so richtig geübt). 

Eine gemeinsame Tour zu Ostermontag hört sich gut an. Könnt ihr da nochmal genaueres zu schreiben. km Strecke ect. Würde dann event. mit dem Auto bis zum Jägerhaus fahren.


----------



## Dustins (6. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Am Reihersee links steil runter sind wir alle erst mal abgehoben.Da ist jetzt so ein Vorsprung der einem für kurze Zeit das Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit ermöglicht. Sohnemann musste gleich noch ein paar mal da runter, naturlich mit Videosession.



Hab mal ein Video von unsere Session verlinkt, die Stelle kommt ca. bei 1min.
es darf geschmunzelt werden


----------



## Marc1111 (6. April 2009)

Hallo,

bin mal wieder da.
Heute seit 3 Wochen das erste mal wieder Höhenzug. Zwischen Burg und Gebhardshagen, ist die top Lösung für die Bäume, die den Höhenzug versperren.  


Dustin: Cooles Video


----------



## Dustins (6. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin mal wieder da.
> Heute seit 3 Wochen das erste mal wieder Höhenzug. Zwischen Burg und Gebhardshagen, ist die top Lösung für die Bäume, die den Höhenzug versperren.  Anhang anzeigen 159869
> ...



Danke schön Marc1111!!! 

Ich werde dem der den "Sprung" gebaut hat das Lob ausrichten! Alles aus Zeug was da nur so rumgelegen hat, ist ne saubere Sache. Hier ein kleinen vorab ->   Danke M. aus SZ-Bad


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2009)

@jaamaa:




> Sohnemann musste gleich noch ein paar mal da runter, naturlich mit Videosession.



Ha, den kann ich auch, guckst Du hier:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1391

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1392

Alter: 9, Bike: Cube Reaction, Mutter: stolz 

Grüße

Martina


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Alter: 9, Bike: Cube Reaction, Mutter: stolz



, aber nach diversen Brüchen (alle durch Sport) geht es nicht mehr so sehr um Stolz, sondern  um das 'HEILE ZUHAUSE ABLIEFERN'. 
Und bei fast 3000  in Form von Hightec Titan Flex Drähten, kleinen Kästchen und Gummibändern an den Kauleisten ist auch der Papa der Ansicht, dass da ohne Fullface nicht mehr drin ist !



Marc1111 schrieb:


> Heute seit 3 Wochen das erste mal wieder Höhenzug. Zwischen Burg und Gebhardshagen, ist die top Lösung für die Bäume, die den Höhenzug versperren.  Anhang anzeigen 159869


Der Kicker war letzten Sonntag auch schon da. Nur hatte man da keine Chance rüber zu kommen. Der schlammige Boden hat auch bergab keine Geschwindigkeiten über 10 km/h zugelassen.



Dustins schrieb:


> Also da muss noch ausgehandelt werden. Das Ding ist ja, ich komme aus Bad und ihr aus den nicht so schönen Breichen von Salzgitter
> 
> Die Frage ist ob wir uns evtl. am Jägerhaus treffen wollen?! Ist jedem dann selbst überlassen ob er dort hin strampelt, mit dem Auto dort hin eiert oder wir uns irgendwo treffen und dann gemeinsam fahren.
> 
> ...



Dustins, 0930 ist in Ordnung. Wie es dir passt.
Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz am Jägerhaus vorschlagen, weil von dort gleich ein guter Singletrail losgeht. Ich werde dann mit dem Auto anreisen. 
Ob ich nun als Scout geeignet bin, sei mal dahingestellt. Dazu noch die Verantwortung, die ganze Gruppe wieder vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit unversehrt zum Parkplatz zurück zu bringen. Oh, oh!

Ich bin letztes Jahr mal die Tour der Innerste Biker nachgefahren.

Tour_1: Jägerhaus-BodensteinerKlippen-Waldlehrpfad-NauerBerg-Jägerhaus
Start und Ziel: Parkplatz Jägerhaus (L498 zwischen Sehlde und Volkersheim)
Höhenmeter : 430 m
Strecke : 25 km
Fahrzeit : 2 Std. oder mehr
Tour-Beschreibung mehr...

Der erste Teil an den Klippen klappte ganz gut, im 2. Teil südl. der L500 haben wir uns verfahren und sind dann halt gleiche Strecke wieder zurück. Es ist aber so oder so einfach geil dort. Ich hatte den Track damals aufgezeichnet und somit würde es die Orientierung etwas vereinfachen. Zumindest muß man nicht mehr bei jeder Abzweigung anhalten und in die Karte schauen. Das nimmt den ganzen Schwung raus.
Mehr kann ich zur Tour nicht beitragen. Werde aber nochmal im web suchen. Oder es findet sich jemand, der sich dort bestens auskennt. Es wird doch auch dort einen Local geben, oder?

@waldhase
Du wolltest doch einen gpx Track haben. Ich schick dir den von den BoKlip, dann kannst du ja mal dein Garmin in schwierigen Terrain testen.


----------



## Dustins (7. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Dustins, 0930 ist in Ordnung. Wie es dir passt.
> Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz am Jägerhaus vorschlagen, weil von dort gleich ein guter Singletrail losgeht. Ich werde dann mit dem Auto anreisen.



Wenn wir uns direkt am Jägerhaus treffen und uns organisieren kommen wir denke eh nicht vor 10uhr da los.



jaamaa schrieb:


> Ob ich nun als Scout geeignet bin, sei mal dahingestellt. Dazu noch die Verantwortung, die ganze Gruppe wieder vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit unversehrt zum Parkplatz zurück zu bringen. Oh, oh!



Wer hat alles ein Navi von den Leuten die mitkommen wollen? Ist ja die einfachste Variante die Tracks zu verteilen oder hat nun Waldhase die Brille auf? 




jaamaa schrieb:


> Jägerhaus-BodensteinerKlippen-Waldlehrpfad-NauerBerg-Jägerhaus
> Start und Ziel: Parkplatz Jägerhaus (L498 zwischen Sehlde und Volkersheim)
> Höhenmeter : 430 m
> Strecke : 25 km
> ...



Die Tour würde ich jetzt auch favorisieren, gerade weil 
A die Strecke  nicht so lang ist 
B Zeit für kleine Spielerein läßt 
C eine Beschreibung besteht und es kein reines Rumirren wird


Mal aufgelistet wer alles mit will:
Jaamaa (+Junior?)
Waldhase (nicht planen aber mit rechnen)
ChristianS (70% mit Kumpel wahrscheinlich)
Dustins (+2 Kumpels)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (7. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> ...oder hat nun Waldhase die Brille auf?



Vielen Dank für die Blumen, ich zwar gefragt wann ihr losfahren wollt, aber nicht gesagt, dass ich mitkomme.
Kann auch heute noch nicht sagen ob das bei mir klappt. Ich bin schon einige male dort gefahren, aber meistens als "Hinterherfahrer".
Also nicht fest mit mir planen, aber immer mit mir rechnen.


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2009)

Moin,



> aber nach diversen Brüchen (alle durch Sport) geht es nicht mehr so sehr um Stolz, sondern um das 'HEILE ZUHAUSE ABLIEFERN'.




Das "Stolz" bezog sich nicht auf die mangelnde Ausrüstung, eher auf die Leistung. Wir wollen heute mal los, was gegen den "3000  in Form von Hightec Titan Flex Drähten, kleinen Kästchen und Gummibändern an den Kauleisten"- Effekt einkaufen, mir geht das doch ein bisschen schnell mit dem Springen, ich denke da sind "Präventivmaßnahmen" angebracht.

...damit auch ich ihn "HEILE ZUHAUSE ABLIEFERN" kann... 

Grüße und viel Spass am Montag

Martina


----------



## ChristianS (7. April 2009)

also ich sage mal zu 70% für die tour zu. ein kumpel kommt wahrscheinlich auch noch mit. 
GPS habe ich natürlich auch. 

@waldhase
gib dir einen ruck und komme mit.


----------



## Dustins (7. April 2009)

Ich werde die Teilnehmerliste jetzt immer mal unter dem Beitrag 377 weiter führen.

Würde mich über jeder neue MTB-Bekanntschaft freuen. Ich will die Anonymität im Höhenzug bekämpfen und das ist doch ein netter Anfang.


----------



## Edith L. (7. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich werde die Teilnehmerliste jetzt immer mal unter dem Beitrag 377 weiter führen.



Das wird aufgrund der Foreneinstellungen nicht lange möglich sein!


Ich werde voraussichtlich familär verhindert sein!


----------



## Dustins (7. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das wird aufgrund der Foreneinstellungen nicht lange möglich sein!



Wie meinst du das??? Beitrag behält doch seine Nummer oder nicht


----------



## waldhase (7. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das??? Beitrag behält doch seine Nummer oder nicht


Du kannst aber deine Beiträge nur eine gewisse Zeit ändern!


----------



## Dustins (7. April 2009)

Ahh, ok, mhh...
Dann werde ich es bei gegebener Zeit in einem meiner Beiträge hineinfließen lassen.


----------



## waldhase (7. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ahh, ok, mhh...
> Dann werde ich es bei gegebener Zeit in einem meiner Beiträge hineinfließen lassen.



Klasse, das nenne ich Lösungsorientiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2009)

Wenn jemand noch eine Inspiration für seine 2009er 'to do' Liste, Kategorie 'Das will ich noch lernen' braucht, hier.....bitte.........    RESPEKT!


----------



## RaD (7. April 2009)

Och, das ist doch in Thale der Zieldouble, oder nicht?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. April 2009)

Ja ist er !


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ,
> Ich bin letztes Jahr mal die Tour der Innerste Biker nachgefahren.
> Tour_1: Jägerhaus-BodensteinerKlippen-Waldlehrpfad-NauerBerg-Jägerhaus
> Start und Ziel: Parkplatz Jägerhaus (L498 zwischen Sehlde und Volkersheim)
> ...



Hast Du den GPX-Track?


----------



## ChristianS (8. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hast Du den GPX-Track?



ist zwar nicht der gps-track und jaamaa bin ich auch nicht, aber hier schonmal die beschreibung von der tour.
http://www.innerste-biker.de/Touren_Dateien/Tour_01.pdf

ich glaub du verpasst was wenn du nicht mit kommst.
gruß
christian


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht der gps-track und jaamaa bin ich auch nicht, aber hier schonmal die beschreibung von der tour.
> http://www.innerste-biker.de/Touren_Dateien/Tour_01.pdf
> 
> ich glaub du verpasst was wenn du nicht mit kommst.
> ...




Das Zitat war doch von Jaamaa, oder?
Die Beschreibung der Tour kenne ich, die Frage war ja nach GPX Dateien, denn in den Bodensteiner-Klippen gibt so viele Wege, dass es sicher lohnt eine besonders schöne Route heraus zu suchen.
Ob ich komme?? 
Samstag bin ich zu einer Tour in Lamspringe und Montag nochmal... es ist halt Ostern und die Familie will auch etwas von mir haben... mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (8. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Ich glaub du verpasst was wenn du nicht mit kommst.
> gruß
> christian



Das würde ich so mal unterschreiben! Und wem 25 km zu wenig sind....man kann da alles in diversen Kombinationen variieren!

Aber denkt dran nen bisschen Rücksicht auf "Wanderer" und sonstiges Fußvolk an den Feiertagen zu nehmen!


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das würde ich so mal unterschreiben! Und wem 25 km zu wenig sind....man kann da alles in diversen Kombinationen variieren!
> 
> Aber denkt dran nen bisschen Rücksicht auf "Wanderer" und sonstiges Fußvolk an den Feiertagen zu nehmen!



Kommst Du auch?


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> ich glaub du verpasst was wenn du nicht mit kommst.
> gruß
> christian



Ist dies so zu werten, dass aus deinen 70% jetzt 100% geworden sind???


----------



## Edith L. (8. April 2009)

@Waldhase


Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich werde voraussichtlich familär verhindert sein!


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @Waldhase



Sorry, war zu faul alle Beiträge zu lesen.
Aber bei "voraussichtlich" steckt ja auch noch etwas Hoffnung drin.


----------



## ChristianS (8. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ist dies so zu werten, dass aus deinen 70% jetzt 100% geworden sind???



aus 70 sind 85% geworden. Wir sind 2 Mann.


----------



## ChristianS (8. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ob ich komme??
> Samstag bin ich zu einer Tour in Lamspringe und Montag nochmal... es ist halt Ostern und die Familie will auch etwas von mir haben... mal sehen.



Hab ich im Hildesheimer Tread gelesen das du eine Tour in Lamspringe vor hast. Bitte GPS-Gerät einschalten und Tour speichern. 
Das hätte am Montag halt gut gepasst da hätte ich dir noch ein paar Sachen übers GPS´sen zeigen können. 
Egal. Saison ist ja noch lang.


----------



## ChristianS (8. April 2009)

hat mal jemand versucht, kontakt mit den innerste bikern aufzunehmen, ob die event. die tour als gps track uns zur verfügung stellen können?  

Nur nach der Tourbeschreibung fahren wir wahrscheinlich ganz schön schwierig werden. Das wird dann mal schnell ein Tagesausflug für die 25km werden.


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2009)

Sehr guter Einwand, hab mal eine E-Mail gesendet


----------



## Edith L. (8. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> hat mal jemand versucht, kontakt mit den innerste bikern aufzunehmen, ob die event. die tour als gps track uns zur verfügung stellen können?
> 
> Nur nach der Tourbeschreibung fahren wir wahrscheinlich ganz schön schwierig werden. Das wird dann mal schnell ein Tagesausflug für die 25km werden.



@ChristianS
So weitläufig ist das Gebiet nun auch nicht! Das findet man auch alles ohne GPS! Und so richtig verfahren kann man sich da auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (8. April 2009)

*


----------



## ChristianS (8. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @ChristianS
> So weitläufig ist das Gebiet nun auch nicht! Das findet man auch alles ohne GPS! Und so richtig verfahren kann man sich da auch nicht!



da hast du wohl recht. ich bin da auch schon ein paar mal gewesen, aber wenn ich die beschreibung von den innerste b. lese, dann hab ich nichtmal die hälfte gesehen was da so beschrieben steht.


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht. ich bin da auch schon ein paar mal gewesen, aber wenn ich die beschreibung von den innerste b. lese, dann hab ich nichtmal die hälfte gesehen was da so beschrieben steht.




Ich habe vorhin mit einem Freund telefoniert, der auch am Montag gerne fahren will. Die Strecken um die Bodensteiner Klippen und Umgebung sind seine Hausstrecke. So könntet Ihr die schönsten Strecken finden und fahren. Auch wenn mein Herz blutet, ich gönne es Euch.
Er hat auch gefragt, warum Ihr nicht von Wohldenberg aus startet und den schönen Höhenzug radelt und ich habe gesagt, das frage ich mich auch...


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Er hat auch gefragt, warum Ihr nicht von Wohldenberg aus startet und den schönen Höhenzug radelt und ich habe gesagt, das frage ich mich auch...



Naja, weil aus der Runde die so entsteht keiner genau die Klippen kennt. Die Tour ist eine Anleitung die besser ist als ohne Route. 
Ich denke aber, wir sind alle für eine Bereicherung dankbar und sicher auch nicht so fixiert auf die geplante Tour. Bis Ostermontag ist ja noch Platz für die ein oder andere organisatorische Spielerei. 

Ist dein Bekannter hier im Forum aktiv?


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ist dein Bekannter hier im Forum aktiv?



Nein, aber er kann sich auf dem Rad halten.


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nein, aber er kann sich auf dem Rad halten.



Das ist ja die Grundlage ;-)

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall in den Klippen zu fahren egal welche Tour und die Gruppe wächst, das hört sich immer mehr nach einem guten Tag an. 

Wetter.com sagt erst ab Dienstag Regen und so um die 16 Grad.


----------



## ChristianS (9. April 2009)

Falls ich bis zum Montag nicht im Lotto gewinne, komme ich mit Kumpel zu 100% mit. 

Ich bin noch dran eine Strecke auszutüfteln. Habe 2 GPS Files von den Bodensteiner Klippen bekommen und versuche heute abend die Strecken zu verbinden. Werde sie dann wenn ich es schaffe, heute abend mal hier rein stellen um eure Meinungen zu hören.

Bin aber auch gerne bereit mich von Waldhases Bekannten führen zu lassen. 

PS: Ich hatte ein paar Seiten zurück mal zu einem hill climbing contest  links unterhalb vom Adlerhorst aufgerufen, bzw. vorgeschlagen. 
... Der Berg wurde gestern von meinem Kumpel und mir bezwungen. Als ich unten am Hang stand, hätte ich nie gedacht das ich da mit meinen 140mm Federweg bis ganz nach oben komme. Ging aber erstaunlich gut. Arsch auf die Sattelspitze, Kopf runter und trampeln was das Zeug hält. Oben wäre mir fast die Luft ausgegangen, aber es hat noch gerade so gereicht. 


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> PS: Ich hatte ein paar Seiten zurück mal zu einem hill climbing contest  links unterhalb vom Adlerhorst aufgerufen, bzw. vorgeschlagen.
> ... Der Berg wurde gestern von meinem Kumpel und mir bezwungen. Als ich unten am Hang stand, hätte ich nie gedacht das ich da mit meinen 140mm Federweg bis ganz nach oben komme. Ging aber erstaunlich gut. Arsch auf die Sattelspitze, Kopf runter und trampeln was das Zeug hält. Oben wäre mir fast die Luft ausgegangen, aber es hat noch gerade so gereicht.



Ich hab gedacht das schafft man nur, wenn man ,wie bei einem Stier, die Hoden hochgebunden bekommt. 

Ok, somit sind wir auf jedenfall 9 Mann fest.

Christian + Kumpel (die Unbekannte wäre der Lottogewinn)
Jaamaa + Junior
Waldhase
Reiner
Ich + 2 Kumpels


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2009)

Moin,

@Dustins
Ja, mit Junior. Obwohl bei 1,80m kann man auch nicht mehr von Junior sprechen!

@CristianS
Habe gestern Abend auch noch versucht den Teil südl. der L500 mit Google nachzuzeichnen. Komm aber mit der Beschreibung nicht klar. Willst du meinen damals aufgezeichneten Track auch noch haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (9. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Willst du meinen damals aufgezeichneten Track auch noch haben?



Hab ich bekommen. 
Mal schaun was ich da so zusammenstricken kann.


----------



## ChristianS (9. April 2009)

Nabend zusammen,
Ich habe gerade mal mit "Waldhase" telefoniert und er sagte mir das sein Bekannter (ab jetzt Rainer) am Montag mit uns mitfahren will. Da die Bodensteiner Klippen zu Rainers Hausstrecke, Einzugsgebiet gehört, könnte er für uns den Guide machen. Dadurch könnten wir uns nochmehr aufs fahren, anstatt aufs Wege finden konzentrieren.
Vorschlag von Rainer, bzw. Waldhase wäre Startpunkt direkt am Parkplatz Jägerhaus.

Was haltet Ihr (Dustins und Jaamaa) davon. Ihr, bzw. einer von euch  hat schließlich den Steins hier ins Rollen gebracht.
Ich finde die Idee ganz gut. Ich hab jetzt zwar jede Menge GPS-Tracks von den Bodensteiner Klippen bekommen, aber warum nach GPS fahren wenn ein Guide sowieso mit fährt. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2009)

Ja, also ich bin dafür!
Ist doch klasse wenn uns evtl. sogar die ein oder andere schöne unbekannte Ecke gezeigt wird oder besonders fette Trails. 
Jägerhaus war eh eine Intension. 
Meine Stimme hat Rainer


----------



## waldhase (9. April 2009)

Auch Nabend,
es ist mir doch zu riskant euch mit Rainer allein zu lassen. Ich glaube ich komme lieber mit. Wenn ich Samstag nicht von Rad falle bin ich Montag 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Jägerhaus. Waldmanns heil!


----------



## ChristianS (9. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Waldmanns heil!



Waidmanns Dank


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2009)

Nachdem ich mich wieder diverse Stunden im Wartezimmer aufgeregt habe, bin ich nun wieder für euch da.

Super mit Guide Rainer! Besser kann man es doch nicht haben!
Parkplatz Jägerhaus würde ich auch befürworten und in der Tour viele, viele Trails.

GPS läuft dann natürlich heimlich mit und zeichnet den Track von der High Premium Single Trail Tour des Jahres auf. Wird dann höchstbietend in der Bucht verscherbelt .

@Dustins
Danke (Enduro). Hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen. Ist aber nicht die Preisklasse eines Schülers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco.sz (10. April 2009)

Mahlzeit,

eine schöne Tour habt Ihr Euch da vorgenommen. Würde auch gerne mitfahren, da aber leider Ostern ist hat die Familie Vorrang  Wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum im biken im Deister Thread. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Marc1111 (10. April 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> eine schöne Tour habt Ihr Euch da vorgenommen. Würde auch gerne mitfahren, da aber leider Ostern ist hat die Familie Vorrang  Wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


 

Dem schließ ich mich an, ist leider Familientag, würde euch gerne mal kennenlernen. 
Ist einer von euch gestern ca. 16.10.Uhr im Höhenzug zwischen Watjenstedt und Burg unterwegs gewesen?, Is mir ein Biker entgegen gekommen.

Viel SPAß bei der Tour.  

Gruss Marc


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2009)

@ Ostermontagsmountainbikebodensteinerklippenfahrer
Ich hoffe die Räder sind alle frisch geputzt. Heute bin ich nicht von Rad gefallen, also ist mit mir zu rechnen. 

@ Alle
Fröhliches Eier suchen oder suchen lassen.


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ Ostermontagsmountainbikebodensteinerklippenfahrer
> Ich hoffe die Räder sind alle frisch geputzt. Heute bin ich nicht von Rad gefallen, also ist mit mir zu rechnen.



Noch nichts geschafft. Wollte mein Bike auch noch ein bißchen pimpen, habe aber in den letzten 3 Tagen nur renoviert.
Bin jetzt völlig erledigt und mein Knie ist seit heute auch noch dick. Echt super!
Komme aber am Montag auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ChristianS (12. April 2009)

Wir sind auch 100% dabei. 
Bike wird heute Nachmittag noch ausgehfertig gemacht und dann kann es morgen losgehen.
Ich bringe noch 2 bz.3 Mann zur Verstärkung mit.

Wann wollen wir uns jetzt genau (Uhrzeit) treffen? 

Frohe Ostern wünsche ich euch natürlich auch noch. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## waldhase (12. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir uns jetzt genau (Uhrzeit) treffen?
> 
> Frohe Ostern wünsche ich euch natürlich auch noch.
> 
> ...



   Auch Frohe Ostern, alle Eier gefunden?
Ich dachte der Treffpunkt war klar, um *10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Jägerhaus*, oder?!
Nach Dustins Aufzeichnungen sind wir dann ca. 10-11 Biker, klasse.
Gestern in Lamspringe waren wir 7, klasse Trail zum Schluss der Tour, Morgen haben wir die sicher auch.
Kamera nicht vergessen.


----------



## ChristianS (12. April 2009)

Waldhase hast recht, 10 Uhr war schon klar. Wollte das nur nochmal schriftlich haben. 

Also bis dann.


----------



## Dustins (12. April 2009)

Ja so 10-11 Mann sind wir. Mhh, müssen wir jetzt eine Konvoi-Beflaggung an die Bikes bringen? Wer macht den letzt und hat das Blinklicht auf?

Wir sehen uns um 10Uhr 

Frohe Ostern noch


----------



## Marc1111 (13. April 2009)

Hallo,


wie war eure Tour???
Seit ihr am Jägerhaus gefahren??

War einer von euch heute gegen Mittag im Höhenzug unterwegs, und hat dort etwas verloren???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (13. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,wie war eure Tour???Anhang anzeigen 160408
> Seit ihr am Jägerhaus gefahren??



Die war klasse, 11 wollten kommen, 11 warten da!!
Rd. 25km mit 530hm tolle Trails und tolle Truppe.


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Die war klasse, 11 wollten kommen, 11 warten da!!
> Rd. 25km mit 530hm tolle Trails und tolle Truppe.



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Auch ein dickes Lob an den Scout, der extra für uns aus BS gekommen ist und uns wieder sicher zurückgebracht hat. 

Und die Minderheit der Hardtailfahrer dankt auch für die Rücksicht der Fullyfahrer, die heute auf den verwurzelten Trails doch erheblich im Vorteil gewesen sind .

Also bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## ChristianS (13. April 2009)

ICh will mich auch nochmal für die tolle Tour bedanken.
Super Trails, super Leute, super Scout. 

Das müssen wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen.


----------



## waldhase (13. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und die Minderheit der Hardtailfahrer dankt auch für die Rücksicht der Fullyfahrer, die heute auf den verwurzelten Trails doch erheblich im Vorteil gewesen sind .



Es hat ja bei Dir bald ein Ende!!!


----------



## waldhase (13. April 2009)

Wer noch Fotos von heute haben möchte, möge mir eine PN mit Email senden.


----------



## Edith L. (13. April 2009)

Das war ja nen nett gemischtes Grüppchen! Und schön das es geklappt hat! Hattet dafür auch mega super Wetter! Da konnte nichts mehr schiefgehen!

Ich hab es heute trotz Familientach gegen 17.30 Uhr aber dann auch noch irgendwie aufs Rad geschafft und nen schnelles CC-Ründchen gedreht!


----------



## Dustins (14. April 2009)

Jo, möchte mich auch bei der Lobeshymne anschließen. Gern wieder  ;-)


----------



## waldhase (15. April 2009)

SONNTAG 19.04.09, 10.00 Uhr Runde durch den Nettlinger-Luttrumer-Grasdorfer-Wöhler-Ottberger-Wald?
Ca. 25km!
Wir brauchen wiederum kein GPS!
Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig 16°.

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen es können auch 31km werden (muss aber nicht).


----------



## Edith L. (15. April 2009)

Für 25 km aber bannig früh!

Im Wald von Wöhle lag ich mal als Grenie im Dreck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (15. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Für 25 km aber bannig früh!
> 
> Im Wald von Wöhle lag ich mal als Grenie im Dreck!



Musstest Du Mun-Depot bewachen?
10.00 Uhr ist doch herrlich, die Vögel pfeifen, die Natur wird noch nicht von Waldspaziergänger erschreckt, nur ein paar nette MTB-Fahrer ziehen genüsslich ihre Schleifen.


----------



## ChristianS (15. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> SONNTAG 19.04.09, 10.00 Uhr Runde durch den Nettlinger-Luttrumer-Grasdorfer-Wöhler-Ottberger-Wald?
> Ca. 25km!
> Wir brauchen wiederum kein GPS!
> Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig 16°.
> ...



Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Aber Interesse ist schon da. 
Wo soll denn Startpunkt sein? Sportplatz Nettlingen?


----------



## waldhase (15. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Aber Interesse ist schon da.
> Wo soll denn Startpunkt sein? Sportplatz Nettlingen?



Ja Sportplatz Nettlingen ist am besten.
Wäre gut zu wissen ob Interesse besteht, damit ich planen kann.
Einige haben ja auch Ostern gefehlt und haben noch etwas nach zu holen.


----------



## ChristianS (15. April 2009)

muss selber erstmal schaun, was am we so anliegt. 
sobald ich näheres weiß gebe ich dir bescheid.


----------



## ChristianS (15. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin mal wieder da.
> Heute seit 3 Wochen das erste mal wieder Höhenzug. Zwischen Burg und Gebhardshagen, ist die top Lösung für die Bäume, die den Höhenzug versperren.  Anhang anzeigen 159869



Heute haben wir auf unserer Tour mal die "top Lösung für die Bäume, die den Höhenzug versperren" ausprobiert. ....Ich habs überlebt. Man beachte meinen total "unverkraften" Gesichtsausdruck.


----------



## jaamaa (15. April 2009)

Klingt gut!
Obwohl die Wälder um Nettlingen verhext sind. Böse Äste, am Boden versteckt lauernd, versuchen immer einem den Tag zu verderben.

Habe jedenfalls nach meiner kleinen Panne am Montag und fehlendem oder nicht funktionierendem Werkzeug, meine Mc Guyver Ausrüstung noch etwas aufgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (16. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> SONNTAG 19.04.09, 10.00 Uhr Runde durch den Nettlinger-Luttrumer-Grasdorfer-Wöhler-Ottberger-Wald?
> Ca. 25km!
> Wir brauchen wiederum kein GPS!
> Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig 16°.
> ...



Das liegt dieses WE leider nicht drin :-(


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

@ All
Ist schon klar, dass nicht alle können, obwohl es eine tolle Truppe war und eine Wiederholung sicher klasse wär. Ich fahre am Sonntag auf jeden Fall, also wer mit möchte - MELDEN.
Die Länge der Strecke können wir variieren, vielleicht fahren wir auch Richtung Hi-Brockenblick, mal sehen.


----------



## ChristianS (16. April 2009)

also wenns wetter passt, dann sind wir wieder dabei.


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> also wenns wetter passt, dann sind wir wieder dabei.



Wir, wieviele sind das? *3*?
(Nur weil ich für hinterher noch einen Kuchen backen will) .


----------



## ChristianS (16. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir, wieviele sind das? *3*?
> (Nur weil ich für hinterher noch einen Kuchen backen will) .



Mark (Focus) und ich. 
Ich esse gerne Schwarzwälder kirsch mit viel Sahne.


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Mark (Focus) und ich.
> Ich esse gerne Schwarzwälder kirsch mit viel Sahne.



Das Du immer gleich übertreiben musst!
Von unserer Truppe kommen sicher auch ca. 3 mit.
Jaamaa wollte glaube ich auch kommen, wenn er seine MacGyver-Ausrüstung in die Satteltasche bekommt.
So sind wir schon so ca. 6.
Schaun wir man wie es weitergeht.


----------



## ChristianS (16. April 2009)

achso, du verstehst unter backen = auftauen. naja es gibt auch tiefkühlschwarzwälder kisch.

weiß jemand ob jaamaa an einer himalaya expedition teilnehmen will? das sieht ja aus wie für den ernstfall.


----------



## Edith L. (16. April 2009)

Ich arbeite zwar gerade noch an meiner Fitness aber ich bin Sonntag dann auch dabei!

Also, setz mich mit auf Deine Kuchenliste!


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich arbeite zwar gerade noch an meiner Fitness aber ich bin Sonntag dann auch dabei!
> 
> Also, setz mich mit auf Deine Kuchenliste!



Klasse dann brauchen wir ja wirklich einen Kuchen - super


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

@ jaamaa
Was ist aus dem K18 geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob jaamaa an einer himalaya expedition teilnehmen will? das sieht ja aus wie für den ernstfall.



Montag habe ich noch überlegt, ob ich den ganzen Krams (Pumpe, Flickzeug usw.) mitschleppen soll. Wenn was iss wird schon wer was dabei haben. Und was war?
Also wurde aufgerüstet, für alle Fälle. Muß morgen nur noch schnell nach BS und mir da einen neuen Trecking Rucksack kaufen, damit auch alles rein passt. Ich denke so 100 Liter müssten reichen .

@waldhase
Sonntag kann ich noch nicht zusagen, muß erst mal sehen was hier im Hause so ansteht.

Ja habe angerufen, haben eins da. Waren aber irgendwie komisch oder ein bißchen mundfaul. Keine Ahnung. Hatte mal nachgefragt, warum sie denn schon 2 Wochen vor Ostern die Räder bekommen, wenn es alle anderen Händler in D erst Ende April bekommen. Antwort war, iss ja schon Ende April. 
Musste dann erst einmal auf den Kalender schauen, ob ich etwas verpasst habe. 
Nach dem Preis hatte ich dann gar nicht mehr gefragt. Schaffe es auch nicht mehr diese Woche dahin zufahren. Zuviel zu tun.
Obwohl........... ich müsste ja, wegen dem Rucksack


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Sonntag kann ich noch nicht zusagen, muß erst mal sehen was hier im Hause so ansteht.
> 
> Ja habe angerufen, haben eins da. Waren aber irgendwie komisch oder ein bißchen mundfaul. Keine Ahnung. Hatte mal nachgefragt, warum sie denn schon 2 Wochen vor Ostern die Räder bekommen, wenn es alle anderen Händler in D erst Ende April bekommen. Antwort war, iss ja schon Ende April.
> ...


Ja die etwas genervt von Leuten die am Telefon nach Preisen fragen. Ich denke es ist auch erst sinnvoll über den Preis zu sprechen, wenn Du sicher bist, dass Du das Rad haben willst, also wenn Dir die Sache wichtig ist, musste Du schon mal losfahren (oder mit Canyon telefonieren). Du wirst schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2009)

Kuchen ist bestellt, Lieferung in den Wald geplant.
Bis Sonntag.
VG. v. WH.


----------



## Google (17. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Also, setz mich mit auf Deine Kuchenliste!


Hey, hey!! Das haste mir wohl abgeguggt  

Viel Spass beim Schlemmen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## raha (17. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

würde auch gerne mitkommen, nur weiß ich leider nicht, wo der Sportplatz in Nettlingen ist 

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde auch gerne mitkommen, nur weiß ich leider nicht, wo der Sportplatz in Nettlingen ist
> 
> ...



Daran sollte es nicht scheitern.
Der Sportplatz liegt an der Landstraße zwischen Nettlingen und Nordassel.
Nach Ortsausgang Nettlingen in Richtung Nordassel ca. 400m rechte Hand (neues Vereinsheim).


----------



## Marc1111 (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

hast Du für mich + 1 = 2 auch ein Stück Kuchen,
würden auch gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Edith L. (18. April 2009)

@Google
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören!


@Waldhase
Nicht das da am Sonntag bereits Großkampftag des FC Trett-Vorbei gegen die Kickers Eigentor angesagt ist!


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du für mich + 1 = 2 auch ein Stück Kuchen,
> würden auch gerne mitkommen.



Geht klar ich geben den Backauftrag weiter, also bis Sonntag 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde auch gerne mitkommen, nur weiß ich leider nicht, wo der Sportplatz in Nettlingen ist
> Gruß,
> RaHa



Kommst Du nun??


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Nicht das da am Sonntag bereits Großkampftag des FC Trett-Vorbei gegen die Kickers Eigentor angesagt ist!



Ich denke nicht, es sei denn wir versuchen das. Die I. Mannschaft spielt erst um 15.00 Uhr, bis dahin sollten wir wieder da sein


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

Fassen wir mal den aktuellen Status zusammen:

Edith L. kommt: 1 Pers.
ChristinaS & Marc kommen: 2 Pers.
Marc1111 & ? kommen: 2 Pers.
RaHa kommt (wenn er den Sportplatz findet): 1 Pers.
Jaamaa: ist noch nicht klar....?!

Das sind schon mal 6 Pers. plus aus Nettlingen 3 fest +X
Wird sicher eine schöne Runde - bis morgen.
WH.


----------



## marco.sz (18. April 2009)

Hätte ich bloß eher gewusst, dass es Kuchen gibt 

Ich fahre morgen den Harz-Hildesheim-Wanderweg ab Hahausen nach HI, kann also sein dass wir uns unterwegs begegnen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es morgen etwas wärmer ist als heute.


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

So, Kuchen ist fertig!
Ändert sich noch etwas an der Teilnehmerzahl?


----------



## Edith L. (18. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ändert sich noch etwas an der teilnehmerzahl?



nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> nö!



   Das macht Dich so sympathisch, klare, eindeutige und inhaltvolle Aussagen!
Bis morgen


----------



## raha (18. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kommst Du nun??



Ja doch, bin dabei , muss' manchmal noch was anderes machen


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Ja doch, bin da
> bei , muss' manchmal noch was anderes machen



Hier noch ein spezial Service für Dich:





Bis morgen früh


----------



## ChristianS (18. April 2009)

wir sind um 10.00 uhr am sportplatz.


----------



## raha (18. April 2009)

Danke schön  hab' ich schon im Navi drin 

Bis morgen


----------



## jaamaa (18. April 2009)

@ waldhase
Ich schaff es leider nicht. Muss mit Töchterchen ab 10.30 Uhr Boxen ausmisten (boa, das stinkt), bis wieder die Nase juckt. Das Mädchen immer diese Tiere, die nur die schönen Trails zertrampeln, so lieben!
Aber zur Kaffeezeit müsste ich fertig sein!
Ist noch mal Familienwochenende. Habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass sich bald was tut. Und wenn ich es dann habe, gibt es eh kein Halten mehr. Bin dann mind. 1 Woche im Wald verschollen.


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

Hallo Radler, es ein schöne Tour heute, nette Leute, schönes Wetter, lecker Kuchen!





Schönen Sonntag!
WH.


----------



## Marc1111 (19. April 2009)

Schönen Dank für die tolle Tour.
Gruss Marc u. Gregor


----------



## Edith L. (19. April 2009)

Das was ich in dieser Gegend immer schon vermutete, ist übertroffen worden!
War sehr geil! Danke! Tolles Guiding, geile Trails, perfektes Catering, nette Leute etc! So muß das sein! Gerne wieder!



Hat wer die Tour auf Karte?


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das was ich in dieser Gegend immer schon vermutete, ist übertroffen worden!
> War sehr geil! Danke! Tolles Guiding, geile Trails, perfektes Catering, nette Leute etc! So muß das sein! Gerne wieder!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (19. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das was ich in dieser Gegend immer schon vermutete, ist übertroffen worden!
> War sehr geil! Danke! Tolles Guiding, geile Trails, perfektes Catering, nette Leute etc! So muß das sein! Gerne wieder!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja, hab ich.


----------



## Edith L. (19. April 2009)

Schön für Euch!


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

@edith l
Wie stellt man die Anzahl der Beiträge pro Seite ein?


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Schön für Euch!



Schätzchen wie hättest Du Sie denn gerne? (Dateiformat)
So:


----------



## Edith L. (19. April 2009)

Vllt einfach inDein Fotoalbum setzen! Zieh ich mir dann runter! D:

Edith sacht: So geht es natürlich auch!


----------



## ChristianS (19. April 2009)

Mark und ich sind auch heil zuhause angekommen. Haben auf dem Rückweg noch einen Abstecher in die Lichtenberger Höhen gemacht. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Tour. Ich war auch absolut überrascht, was für geile Trails es bei euch so gibt. Bin schon auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren gespannt. 

Und danke nochmal für den tollen Kuchen- und Kaffeeservice. Das hat man nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## raha (19. April 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich (besonders bei Deiner Frau ) für die tolle Tour bedanken, machen wir mal wieder ?!

Gruß,
 RaHa


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

@ edith l:



waldhase schrieb:


> @edith l
> Wie stellt man die Anzahl der Beiträge pro Seite ein?


----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

Nee ne, dass mit dem Kuchen ist doch nicht euer Ernst! 

OK, habe mir aber auch ein Leckerchen gegönnt. Waren bestimmt auch 1000 kcl .



@waldhase
Kontrollzentrum - Einstellungen ändern - Anzeige von Themen - Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen - auswählen max. 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nee ne, dass mit dem Kuchen ist doch nicht euer Ernst!
> Anhang anzeigen 160969
> 
> @waldhase
> Kontrollzentrum - Einstellungen ändern - Anzeige von Themen - Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen - auswählen max. 40



Ja mit den Kuchen, hab ich doch geschrieben
Danke für "Einstellungsänderung"


----------



## Edith L. (19. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @edith l
> Wie stellt man die Anzahl der Beiträge pro Seite ein?



Sorry, hatte ich nicht gesehn! War genau mein Seitenumbruch!



jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Kontrollzentrum - Einstellungen ändern - Anzeige von Themen - Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen - auswählen max. 40



So sieht es aus! Ist bis auf obige Nachlässigkeit meinerseits ansonsten etwas komfortabler!


----------



## waldhase (20. April 2009)

*@ alle Teilnehmer der 1. Kaffee+Kuchentour*
Meine Frau hat sich sehr über die vielen positive Äußerungen zu Ihrem Kaffee+Kuchenservice gefreut.
Auch ich habe mich über das positive Echo gefreut und freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren...! Vielleicht am Wochenende 1. oder 2. oder 3. Mai....?


----------



## Edith L. (20. April 2009)

Mal schauen wie die Zeitplanung aussieht, kann ich noch nicht sagen!


----------



## waldhase (20. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass sich bald was tut. Und wenn ich es dann habe, gibt es eh kein Halten mehr. Bin dann mind. 1 Woche im Wald verschollen.



Gibt es etwas genaues?


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

 


Am Freitag hat er mich angerufen, mein persönlicher Canyon-Berater und es mir mitgeteilt. Konnte es aber nicht glauben. Deshalb auch meine Zurückhaltung.
Heute wurde ich nochmals angerufen. Es steht da fertig zum Versand und wird die Woche verschickt.

Heute 06.40 Uhr

_vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.

_Ich sitze hier und freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge_. _Mundwinkel bis an die Ohren. Blöd oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (20. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...
> [/I]Ich sitze hier und freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge_. _Mundwinkel bis an die Ohren. Blöd oder?



Canyon versteht es offenbar die Phase der Vorfreude/des Vorspieles perfekt auszureizen, so daß der Kunde nach dem ganzen Ärger über Lieferzeiten auch noch das tiefe Gefühl der Zufriedenheit/Befriedigung empfindet!

Unglaublich!

Hier atmet wohl jeder erleichtert auf, wenn Du endlich den Hirsch aus der Verpackung zerrst!


----------



## waldhase (20. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Ich sitze hier und freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge_. _Mundwinkel bis an die Ohren. Blöd oder?



Das ist überhaubt nicht blöde, es ist doch klasse wenn man sich darüber freuen kann wenn Ziele zu Realitäten werden. Laß die Sau raus.


Sowas:


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Canyon versteht es offenbar die Phase der Vorfreude/des Vorspieles perfekt auszureizen, so daß der Kunde nach dem ganzen Ärger über Lieferzeiten auch noch das tiefe Gefühl der Zufriedenheit/Befriedigung empfindet!
> 
> Unglaublich!
> 
> Hier atmet wohl jeder erleichtert auf, wenn Du endlich den Hirsch aus der Verpackung zerrst!



Ich habe mir darüber auch schon ernsthaft Gedanken gemacht.
Das wäre doch wirklich mal etwas total reizvolles für einen Psychologen, dass ganze Verhalten der Canyon Kunden zu analysieren.

Ist eigentlich schon total krank, wenn man die Dinge die eigentlich als selbstverständlich gelten sollten, als überdurchschnittlich empfindet und dafür noch ein Lob vergibt.

Aber was solls, perfekte Bikes -  perfekte Verkaufspsychologie /


----------



## Edith L. (20. April 2009)

Seit Jahren gepflegtes Marketing/Image, mit der man eine Marke identifiziert!

Hoffentlich klappt jetzt alles auch reibungslos mit dem Versand und passt, wackelt und hat Luft danach!


----------



## waldhase (20. April 2009)

Wenn das Canyon da ist, werden in die Trails um Salzgitter tiefe Spurrillen gefräßt.


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

Hallo jaamaa, 
ich gatuliere dir das endlich Licht ins dunkle kommt.

Du weißt schon das dann deine Anwesenheit bei der 
Salzgitter- Höhenflugrunde am 1. 2. o. 3. Mai pflicht ist. Oder?

Ich bin schon dabei eine Route auszutüfteln. Wieviel km sollens werden? Wieder so um die 30km ? Aber gleich mal vorab, die Höhenmeter werden deutlich über der Kaffee-und Kuchentour liegen. Wir haben hier so ein paar kurze, aber giftige Anstiege die bezwungen werden müssen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Der_Franke (21. April 2009)

Nur zu, den Salzgitter Höhenzug wollte ich schon lange mal erklimmen....
Tach erst ma, hab mich gestern registriert, weil's am Sonntag so schön war. Kaffee und Kuchen setzen natürlich Maßstäbe. Wer ist Caterer für das Mai-WE?
Grüße, Johannes


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

Hi Johannes,
herzlich wilkommen im Forum. 
Also die Trails von der Kaffee- und Kuchentour zu toppen, wird nicht einfach werden. Aber wir suchen hier mal die Sahnestückchen raus und werden unser bestes geben, euch Trailverwöhnten Nettlinger zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das dann deine Anwesenheit bei der
> Salzgitter- Höhenflugrunde am 1. 2. o. 3. Mai pflicht ist. Oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Bin dann sowieso nonstop 24 std da am rumfahren! Ihr werdet mich dann irgendwo sehen.


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hi Johannes,
> herzlich wilkommen im Forum.
> Also die Trails von der Kaffee- und Kuchentour zu toppen, wird nicht einfach werden. Aber wir suchen hier mal die Sahnestückchen raus und werden unser bestes geben, euch Trailverwöhnten Nettlinger zufrieden zu stellen



Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet.
Gibt es schon Tendenzen an welchem Tag wir fahren werden?
Vielleicht können wir ja schon mal sammeln.
Ich wäre ja für 1. Mai Nachmittag.
Dann haben wir 2 Tage Zeit, um uns nach der große Party die Jaamaa anläßlich seines endlich eingetroffenen Rades schmeißen wird, zu erholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

Ich bin auch für den 1. Mai. 

@Waldhase
Bei der kommenden Tour nehme ich meine DSL-Kamera mit. Damit du auch mal für die Ewigkeit festgehalten wirst.


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für den 1. Mai.
> 
> @Waldhase
> Bei der kommenden Tour nehme ich auch mal meine Kamera mit, damit du auch mal für die Ewigkeit festgehalten wirst.



Dann wollen ja demnächst noch mehr mitfahren.


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

Keine Angst, oft nehme ich die nicht mit. 
Mache ich ausnahmsweise nur für dich.


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hallo jaamaa,
> ich gatuliere dir das endlich Licht ins dunkle kommt.
> 
> Du weißt schon das dann deine Anwesenheit bei der
> ...



Was hältst Du davon ein paar Jungs aus dem Hildesheimer Forum einzuladen?


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was hältst Du davon ein paar Jungs aus dem Hildesheimer Forum einzuladen?



hab ich kein problem mit. sind gerne willkommen. 
wir sollten nur schaun, dass wir nicht zu viele werden. ich denke mal die gruppenstärke wie bei den letzen beiden touren, +5- 6 mann ist noch vertretbar.  alles drüber wird zu unübersichtlich. 

meine meinung.


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2009)

Was ist denn eine DSL Kamera?


----------



## Edith L. (21. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> hab ich kein problem mit. sind gerne willkommen.
> wir sollten nur schaun, dass wir nicht zu viele werden. ich denke mal die gruppenstärke wie bei den letzen beiden touren, +5- 6 mann ist noch vertretbar.  alles drüber wird zu unübersichtlich.
> 
> meine meinung.



Ich glaub das waren aber schon 10-11 Leutchens! 
Dafür lief die Kaffee +Kuchen-Tour aber gut! 
Zu bedenken ist aber tatsächlich, dass mit zunehmender Streckenlänge  einerseits die Pannenwahrscheinlichkeit und andererseits auch die Leistungsbreite Auswirkungen zeigt! Mal abgesehen von der zunehmenden  Unübersichtlichkeit! Dann kann schnell mal der Zeitplan platzen und verloren gehen sollte auch keiner!

Cool wäre natürlich, wenn die Strecke vorher bekannt gegeben wird! Wenn dann mehrere Ortskundige dabei sind, gibt es eben Sammelpunkte!

Sooo, lange Rede kurzer Sinn! Ich kann sowieso erst nächste Woche was zu meiner Teilnahme sagen! Notfalls wird an den anderen Tagen eben auch noch was zusammengeschustert!

@Der Franke
Welcome im Forum!


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine DSL Kamera?



ich meine natrülich DSLR Kamera. 
DSLR= digitale Spiegelreflexkamera. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich damit automatisch bessere Bilder machen kann als mit einer nromalen Digicam.
Die soll einfach nur mein fotographisches Halbwissen (wenn überhaupt) auszugleichen.

zum Thema: 
Ich werde mal versuchen eine Tour in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen hier zu veröffentlichen, um eure Meinung, bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge zu erhalten.


----------



## Marc1111 (21. April 2009)

@ Der Franke
*will|kom|men* <Adj.> [mhd. willekomen, spätahd. willechomen, eigtl. = (du bist) nach Willen (= nach Wunsch) gekommen] ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (21. April 2009)

@ ChristianS  angekommen???????


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> ich meine natrülich DSLR Kamera.
> DSLR= digitale Spiegelreflexkamera. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich damit automatisch bessere Bilder machen kann als mit einer nromalen Digicam.
> Die soll einfach nur mein fotographisches Halbwissen (wenn überhaupt) auszugleichen.




*DSR* (_Digitale Spiegelreflex_) oder *DSLR* (engl. für _Digital single-lens reflex_) 
Was hast Du für eine Kamera?


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

Der_Franke schrieb:


> Nur zu, den Salzgitter Höhenzug wollte ich schon lange mal erklimmen....
> Tach erst ma, hab mich gestern registriert, weil's am Sonntag so schön war. Kaffee und Kuchen setzen natürlich Maßstäbe. Wer ist Caterer für das Mai-WE?
> Grüße, Johannes



Hallo Nordbayer!
Heute Abend Feierabendrunde??


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *DSR* (_Digitale Spiegelreflex_) oder *DSLR* (engl. für _Digital single-lens reflex_)
> Was hast Du für eine Kamera?



[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Olympus-E-510-SLR-Digitalkamera-Bildstabilisator-Double/dp/B000OKNKGM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1240319944&sr=8-1"]Olympus E-510 SLR-Digitalkamera Double Zoom Kit inkl.: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

@Marc1111
ist angekommen, aber mein postfach sit zu klein. hab dir nochmal eine mail mit anderer emailadresse geschickt.


Wir drehen heute abend auch noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde. Treffen 17.30 Uhr Sukopsmühle.
Wer Bock hat kommt mit. 
Hier der Treffpunkt.
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...jCDw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

@ChristianS
Hat Marc seinen Fullyrahmen schon?
Wie weit ist der Umbau?


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2009)

ne er hat ihn noch nicht bekommen. aber er rechnet jetzt jeden tag damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2009)

So, habe es nun endlich geschafft das Video unserer Ostermontagstour bei den Bodensteiner Klippen einzustellen.
Erwartet aber nicht zuviel. War das erste mal

         VIDEO


----------



## Der_Franke (22. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Nordbayer!
> Heute Abend Feierabendrunde??


 
Moin Waldhase,
hat leider nicht geklappt. War zu lange im Büro - komtm davon, wenn man so wichtig ist. 
Kann auch leider tagsüber nicht so richtig dabei sein. Muss ja leider arbeiten und bei uns sind Foren eigentlich tabu - Abmahnungsgrund.
Also, das nächste Mal einfach nochmal aufm Handy probieren.

Wünsch Euch allen einen sonnigen Tag im Herzen - die Sonne verwöhnt uns heute wohl nicht so sehr mit ihrer Anwesenheit.


----------



## Der_Franke (22. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> @ Der Franke
> *will|kom|men* <Adj.> [mhd. willekomen, spätahd. willechomen, eigtl. = (du bist) nach Willen (= nach Wunsch) gekommen] ...


 
Danke für die nette Begrüßung - war die Zweideutigkeit eigentlich beabsichtigt?  Tststs...
Freu mich schon auf das Maiwochenende. Hab meine Frau noch gar nicht über ihre bevorstehende Einsamkeit informiert, hoffe aber, dass ich trotzdem Freigang bekomme.

Jungs, haut rein!


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Der_Franke schrieb:


> Kann auch leider tagsüber nicht so richtig dabei sein. Muss ja leider arbeiten und bei uns sind Foren eigentlich tabu - Abmahnungsgrund.



Dann warst Du aber heute spät im Büro


----------



## Marc1111 (22. April 2009)

Der_Franke schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Begrüßung - war die Zweideutigkeit eigentlich beabsichtigt? Tststs...
> Freu mich schon auf das Maiwochenende. Hab meine Frau noch gar nicht über ihre bevorstehende Einsamkeit informiert, hoffe aber, dass ich trotzdem Freigang bekomme.
> 
> Jungs, haut rein!


 

@ der Franke,
das ist nicht zweideutig, das ist die Erklärung von willkommen aus dem Duden. 

(was ist der Duden ????)


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> @ der Franke,
> das ist nicht Zweideutig, das ist die Erklärung von willkommen aus dem Duden.
> 
> (was ist der Duden ????)



Schreibt man denn nicht jetzt du klein, dann würde es doch heißen:
Was sagst du denn? Oder?
Ich hatte aber auch nur 3 Jahre Baumschule.


----------



## Marc1111 (22. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schreibt man denn nicht jetzt du klein, dann würde es doch heißen:
> Was sagst du denn? Oder?
> Ich hatte aber auch nur 3 Jahre Baumschule.


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

Boooooooooo..........!







Hast du dich neu gestylt?


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Boooooooooo..........!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passend zum Namen und Fahrweise.
Hast Du den Sekt schon kalt gestellt...!
Was sagt die Sanduhr?


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

Sekt lagert schon im Keller. Und wenn wir dann in ein paar Jahren auf mein Neues anstossen, können wir sagen: "Ein guter Jahrgang."

Tja und die Hoffnung, dass es bis heute verschickt wird, damit es bis zum WE da ist,  schwindet auch stündlich. Noch immer keine Tracking Nummer bekommen. 

Schei..., Ups, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sekt lagert schon im Keller.
> 
> Tja und die Hoffnung, dass es bis heute verschickt wird, damit es bis zum WE da ist,  schwindet auch stündlich. Noch immer keine Tracking Nummer bekommen.
> 
> Schei..., Ups, sorry!



Was heißt Tracking Nummer? Ah ich sehe schon, damit kannst Du den Postweg verfolgen, aber wenn es was zum verfolgen gibt - is klar.


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

Na wenn es DHL von Canyon abgeholt hat. Dann liegt es nur noch an den Postmännern. Mit der Nummer kannst du doch den Weg verfolgen.


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Bis zur "Ab in den Mai-Fahrt" wird sicher da sein!!


----------



## Marc1111 (22. April 2009)

und DHL liefert auch am Samstag


----------



## Edith L. (22. April 2009)

Also, jetzt aber nicht mehr das Haus bis zur Lieferung verlassen! 
Wenn Du meinst es hat geklingelt, bist Dir aber nicht sicher, unbedingt zur Haustür sprinten und nachsehen!
Es gilt nunmehr sämtliche Störgeräusche auszuschalten, die geeignet sind, Dich das Klingeln des DHL-Fuzzies überhören zu lassen!
Daher:
Fernseher und Radio nicht einschalten!
Selbiges gilt für den PC, das Rauschen des Lüfters könnte dazu führen, dass Du das Klingeln nicht hörst!
Das Wachsen des Grases im Garten mit Round-up verhindern!
Kinder bekommen Stubenarrest oder werden zu Bekannten geschickt!
Aus der Küche kommt nur Kaltes auf Plastikgeschirr, um die sonst herrschende Geräuschkulisse zu unterbinden.
Deine Frau bekommt "Dialogverbot"!
Haustiere mit Schlafmitteln in ein längeres Koma versetzen!
Handy auf ausschliesslichen Vibrationsalarm setzen! 
Etc....!


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Also, jetzt aber nicht mehr das Haus bis zur Lieferung verlassen!
> Wenn Du meinst es hat geklingelt, bist Dir aber nicht sicher, unbedingt zur Haustür sprinten und nachsehen!
> Es gilt nunmehr sämtliche Störgeräusche auszuschalten, die geeignet sind, Dich das Klingeln des DHL-Fuzzies überhören zu lassen!
> Daher:
> ...



Deine detailierten Aussagen, zeugen von eigenen Erfahrungen!?
Wie auch immer, du hast völlig Recht, nichts dem Zufall überlassen.


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

@ Edith L.

. Genau so hatte ich es auch vor. 
Aber nicht vergessen! Es muß erst versendet werden.
Aber ich kann das Klingeln des Postmanns eigentlich nicht überhören, weil unser Jacky bei Gelbmännern/Frauen immer völlig abtillt.


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Hier noch eine kleine Collage von den Bodensteiner-Klippen, sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben, es war keine Absicht!


----------



## ChristianS (22. April 2009)

nabend zusammen,

ich hab jetzt mal auf die schnelle eine strecke zusammen geschustert. 
start ist wie schon abgemacht der parkpatz lichtenberg. dann geht es erstmal ein bisschen westlich um die burg herum und dann auf geradem wege richtung bismarkturm. bis dahin bin ich mit der strecke auch soweit zufrieden. nur ab dem bismarkturm fällt mir nicht so richtig was ein. 
Ich denke mal der trail am reihersee, zurück richtung gebhardtshagen sollten wir auch wieder mitnehmen. dann könnten wir in gebardshagen noch ein paar trails fahren und dann über den adlerhorst wieder zurück richtung parkplatz.

hat jemand von den einheimischen vorschläge, die wir noch mit einbauen könnten? bis jetzt komme ich auf ca. 30km.
 hier die gpx datei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich hab jetzt mal auf die schnelle eine strecke zusammen geschustert.
> start ist wie schon abgemacht der parkpatz lichtenberg. dann geht es erstmal ein bisschen westlich um die burg herum und dann auf geradem wege richtung bismarkturm. bis dahin bin ich mit der strecke auch soweit zufrieden. nur ab dem bismarkturm fällt mir nicht so richtig was ein.
> ...



Sieht klasse aus! Den Haken unterhalb vom Adlerhorst kenne ich nicht.
28,5km reichen mir alten Mann aus. Wieviel hm sind das ca.?


----------



## Der_Franke (22. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> @ der Franke,
> das ist nicht zweideutig, das ist die Erklärung von willkommen aus dem Duden.
> 
> (was ist der Duden ????)


 
Duden? Duden...  Moment.... is bei mir wie die Frage nach dem Vakuum ....  Moment...  gleich..... ich hab's im Kopf, aber ich komm nicht drauf?


----------



## Der_Franke (22. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dann warst Du aber heute spät im Büro


 
Bruder! Vorsicht! Wenn ich morgens an Deinem Büro vorbeifahre, ist da noch sowas von Nacht....  
Aber is klar, Du brauchst ja immer ein bissle länger, zu Fuß is halt nicht so schnell, nicht wahr? 
Und abends auf dem Rückweg vonner Arbeit steht Deine Möhre auch nicht mehr aufm Hof...  Nun gut, zur Zeit tarnst Du Dich ja auch...


----------



## ChristianS (22. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus! Den Haken unterhalb vom Adlerhorst kenne ich nicht.
> 28,5km reichen mir alten Mann aus. Wieviel hm sind das ca.?



ich hab den track bei gpsies.com erstellt. da kam dann was um die 500-600hm raus. denke auch das das eigentlich reicht. wenn nicht, dann können wir noch was dran hängen. 

den hacken unterhalb vom adlerhorst kannste vergessen. ich glaub ich hab mich da verklickt. können wir aber trotzdem fahren. mal sehn wo wir da raus kommen.


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Der_Franke schrieb:


> Bruder! Vorsicht! Wenn ich morgens an Deinem Büro vorbeifahre, ist da noch sowas von Nacht....
> Aber is klar, Du brauchst ja immer ein bissle länger, zu Fuß is halt nicht so schnell, nicht wahr?
> Und abends auf dem Rückweg vonner Arbeit steht Deine Möhre auch nicht mehr aufm Hof...  Nun gut, zur Zeit tarnst Du Dich ja auch...



Dann hast Du also heute todesmutig eine Abmahnung riskiert als du den Beitrag geschrieben hast 
Und meine "Möhre" steht schön in der Garage und macht eine 4 Wochenintersiverholungskur (man gut dass sie im Wald noch nicht blitzen).
Ins Büro fahre ich jetzt schön mit dem Rad, daran solltest Du dir mal ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## Der_Franke (22. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dann hast Du also heute todesmutig eine Abmahnung riskiert als du den Beitrag geschrieben hast
> Und meine "Möhre" steht schön in der Garage und macht eine 4 Wochenintersiverholungskur (man gut dass sie im Wald noch nicht blitzen).
> Ins Büro fahre ich jetzt schön mit dem Rad, daran solltest Du dir mal ein Beispiel nehmen


 Das ist wahr. Wenn die jetzt auch im Wald blitzen würden, müsstest Du ja bald vier Wochen hinter uns herlaufen.. 
Sollte Dein Wägelchen mal Auslauf brauchen... Du weißt ja, ich kenn das Farbikat und hab damit gaaaar keine Probleme.... Immerhin hast Du die bessere Soundanlage an Bord...
Das mit dem Fahrrad ins Büro ist ne Idee, mit der ich mich in der Tat schon mal beschäftigt habe.  Allerdings ist das schon ein bissle weit. Kommt nicht so dolle, wenn ich verschwitzt in den Kundentermin gehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Der_Franke schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fahrrad ins Büro ist ne Idee...



So komme ich pro Tag schon mal auf rund 5km Training.


----------



## Der_Franke (22. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> So komme ich pro Tag schon mal auf rund 5km Training.


 
Das ist aber ein uneinholbarer Trainingsvorsprung, den Du Dir da holst! Gemeinheit.
Dafür schone ich mein bike jeden Tag und es freut sich immer schon auf Sonntag...
So, gehe jetzt schlummern und von schönen Trails träumen...


----------



## ChristianS (22. April 2009)

bei mir auf arbeit werden jetzt auch entlich duschen extra für die fahrrad fahrer gebaut. wenn die duschen fertig sind, werde ich mich im sommer auch mal mit dem rr zur arbeit auf machen. sind aber ca. 40km eine strecke. Durch nettlingen muss ich dann auch immer durch. Wann macht eure Fleischerei immer auf? Muss mir dort Wegverpflegung holen.... und eine rauchen


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Der_Franke schrieb:


> Dafür schone ich mein bike jeden Tag und es freut sich immer schon auf Sonntag...



Ich hab doch ein Bürofahrrad.
Nacht!


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> bei mir auf arbeit werden jetzt auch entlich duschen extra für die fahrrad fahrer gebaut. wenn die duschen fertig sind, werde ich mich im sommer auch mal mit dem rr zur arbeit auf machen. sind aber ca. 40km eine strecke. Durch nettlingen muss ich dann auch immer durch. Wann macht eure Fleischerei immer auf? Muss mir dort Wegverpflegung holen.... und eine rauchen



Und auf dem Weg zurück geht es dann zum Hähnchenwagen an der Tanke.

Zur Tour: was sind denn das für Zacken westl. von der Burg?


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Zur Tour: was sind denn das für Zacken westl. von der Burg?



<Kuckse hier:


ChristianS schrieb:


> den hacken unterhalb vom adlerhorst kannste vergessen. ich glaub ich hab mich da verklickt. können wir aber trotzdem fahren. mal sehn wo wir da raus kommen.



Oder meiste noch einen anderen Zacken?


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

Ja, bei der Burg.


----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

sagt mal war ich besoffen als ich den track erstellt habe? wenn ichs nicht besser wüßte, dann könnte man das fast denken. 
Naja der Track sollte auch mehr oder weniger nur zur Veranschaulichung dienen. Gefahren wird wieder ohne GPS. Solangsam finde ich auch ohne Navi aus den Lichtenberger Urwäldern wieder nach hause.


----------



## Edith L. (23. April 2009)

@ChristianS
Wo gibt es den nen Programm mit dem ich mir mal deinen Tourentwurf anschauen kann?


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> sagt mal war ich besoffen als ich den track erstellt habe? wenn ichs nicht besser wüßte, dann könnte man das fast denken.



Ha, erwischt 

@Edith L.

Lade dir die GPX Datei unten in dem Beitrag von Christian runter, gehe zu gpsies.com / strecke erstellen, gpx Datei von deinem PC importieren (oder direkt die URL von der Datei eingeben) und auf Jetzt importieren. Jetzt siehst du die Strecke und auch die Krikelkrakelzacken   auf der Karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @ChristianS
> Wo gibt es den nen Programm mit dem ich mir mal deinen Tourentwurf anschauen kann?



Ich schaue es mir mit Garmin Topo an, es wird sicher auch mit Google Earth gehen.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

Ja, kannst die gpx Datei bei gpsies.com auch zum google earth Format konvertieren und dir dann da anschauen. Das erste geht aber einfacher und schneller.


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ha, erwischt
> 
> @Edith L.
> 
> Lade dir die GPX Datei unten in dem Beitrag von Christian runter, gehe zu gpsies.com / strecke erstellen, gpx Datei von deinem PC importieren (oder direkt die URL von der Datei eingeben) und auf Jetzt importieren. Jetzt siehst du die Strecke und auch die Krikelkrakelzacken   auf der Karte.



oder so....


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, kannst die gpx Datei bei gpsies.com auch zum google earth Format konvertieren und dir dann da anschauen. Das erste geht aber einfacher und schneller.



Aber nicht schneller als mit Garmin Topo ansehen!


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

Ok, habe ich doch nicht 

Nochmal zu der Tour Ostermontag. Wer war denn der Biker mit dem Canyon Hardtail?  Auf deiner Collage in der Mitte links.


----------



## Edith L. (23. April 2009)

Ahhhhhja! Hat geklappt! Danke, jetzt bin ick och besoffen!


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ok, habe ich doch nicht
> 
> Nochmal zu der Tour Ostermontag. Wer war denn der Biker mit dem Canyon Hardtail?  Auf deiner Collage in der Mitte links.



Ich glaube das ist ein Kumpel von Dustins!?


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

Apropos "Maibock-Tour", gibt es denn mittlerweile Tendenzen zu einem Datum?  (Ich bin für den 1.Mai, 14.00 Uhr +X)

Und wer kommt eigentlich mit? (Ich)


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein Kumpel von Dustins!?


No, habe ich auch gedacht. Also weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Aber nicht schneller als mit Garmin Topo ansehen!



Die Garmin Topo kannste dir aber nur mit Mapsource ansehen. Und das Mapsource kostet auch wieder . 
Ich denke auch das der einfachste Weg über Gpsies.com ist. Da muß man sich einmal anmelden und dann kann man sich die files anschauen.

Eine andere kostenlose Alternative zu Gpsies wüßte ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> No, habe ich auch gedacht. Also weiter



Ne quatsch. Der Canyon hardtail Fahrer Name: Domenik (schreibt man das so),  war mit Mark (focus) und mir mit. 
Das war seine erste Tour dieses Jahr auf dem Fahrrad. 

Also ich bin auch für den 1. Mai. 
Von der Uhrzeit her bin ich flexibel wir ein Damenschlü...er.
Mit Mark hab ich auch schon gesprochen. Der kommt auch mit. 
Also sind wir schonmal 3 Fahrer.


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Die Garmin Topo kannste dir aber nur mit Mapsource ansehen. Und das Mapsource kostet auch wieder .





Ich dachte Mapsource ist beim GPS dabei?
Es hat niemand nach Kosten gefragt (siehe Zitat unten)


----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich dachte Mapsource ist beim GPS dabei?
> Es hat niemand nach Kosten gefragt (siehe Zitat unten)



richtig. mapsource ist beim garmin mit dabei. 
ich bin halt davon ausgegangen, dass edith l. kein garmin hat. sonst wüßte er ja auch wie er meine datei anschauen kann.


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> richtig. mapsource ist beim garmin mit dabei.
> ich bin halt davon ausgegangen, dass edith l. kein garmin hat. sonst wüßte er ja auch wie er meine datei anschauen kann.



Is klar, also ist Edith schuld, hätte sie gesagt, dass kein Garmin hat wäre ja alles klar gewesen oder hat sie gar ein Garmin, warum fragt sie dann!
Ich sehe schon viel zu kompliziert.
Um beim Thema zu bleiben, Du weisst aber schon wo wir langfahren oder...!?
Und wer kommt noch mit???


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

@christinaS und Jaamaa
Ihr Experten, kann man die Karte von GPSies auf ein Garmin als Hintergrundkarte nutzen?
Wenn Ja, wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @christinaS und Jaamaa
> Ihr Experten, kann man die Karte von GPSies auf ein Garmin als Hintergrundkarte nutzen?
> Wenn Ja, wie geht das?



welche karte von gpsies meinste denn?


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> welche karte von gpsies meinste denn?



Na die, auf der ich mir deinen Track ansehen kann.


----------



## Marc1111 (23. April 2009)

Ja,

hast Du dir den Track über MapSource angeschaut?
Wenn ja, kannst Du ihn auf dein Garmin übertragen.


Übertragen, an Gerät senden.


----------



## Edith L. (23. April 2009)

Ich bin gerne schuld!

Und bei Gelegenheit erzähl ich mal, wie im Forum aus Eddie "Edith" wurde und warum ich diesen nick nicht mehr los werde!


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> hast Du dir den Track über MapSource angeschaut?
> Wenn ja, kannst Du ihn auf dein Garmin übertragen.
> ...



Es geht um die Hintergrundkarte nicht um den Track!


----------



## Marc1111 (23. April 2009)

Die kannst Du leider nicht nutzen.

Hast Du keine Karte auf Deinem Garmin????


----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

hier sind nochmal 2 gpx files. 

die 2. datei ist eine alternativtour einschliesslich dem trail in engerode richtung sz bad. 
Tour 1 laut gpsies ca. 26km 
Tour 2 laut gpsies ca. 32km 

gebt mal eure meinung ab.

Anhang anzeigen GpsiesTrack.gpx

Anhang anzeigen alternativroute Engerode.gpx


----------



## ChristianS (23. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Um beim Thema zu bleiben, Du weisst aber schon wo wir langfahren oder...!?



natürlich. Ich will halt nochmal ein paar meinungen von den anderen einheimischen hören. event. hat ja noch einer nen besseren vorschlag zur streckenauswahl.


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> hier sind nochmal 2 gpx files.
> 
> die 2. datei ist eine alternativtour einschliesslich dem trail in engerode richtung sz bad.
> Tour 1 laut gpsies ca. 26km
> ...



Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen den Dateiformaten gpx und gps?
Unter welchen Typ muss ich die Datei speichern, wenn ich sie auf meinem Garmin nutzen will?

Ach ja ich melde schon mal *2* für den ersten Mai!


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Und bei Gelegenheit



...ist die nächste Gelegenheit der 1.Mai??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Tracking Nummer



  Da stellt sich doch die T......-Frage!


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das stellt sich doch die T......-Frage!



??? Hä, bitte wie meinen?
Achso, du meinst ob sich was getan hat? 
Ist schon spät, da brauch ich immer ein bißchen länger.

Ja . Nachdem ich heute wieder einmal angerufen habe, kam die Versandmail.

Es liegt jetzt in den Händen von DHL mich noch vor dem WE glücklich zu machen. Sehr, sehr knapp, aber es könnte evtl. klappen.

*Also bitte in den nächsten Tagen nichts bestellen oder etwas zur Post bringen. Nicht das die da noch Streß bekommen. Bitte auch die linke Fahrspur auf den Autobahnen für die Gelben freihalten.  *

jaamaa dankt


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ??? Hä, bitte wie meinen?
> Achso, du meinst ob sich was getan hat? Ist schon spät, da brauch ich immer ein bißchen länger.



Ich sehe schon nicht mehr lange warten.
Wie Versandmail, die mit der T-Nummer zum kucken wo ist es denn hin..?

Am 1. Mai kannst Du auch Fully fahren!
Bist Du dabei?


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

Ich denke ja. Steht denn jetzt der 1. fest?
Nachmittags, also so 14.00/14.30 nach dem fetten Mittagessen, ist auf jedenfall schon mal gut .


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> natürlich. Ich will halt nochmal ein paar meinungen von den anderen einheimischen hören. event. hat ja noch einer nen besseren vorschlag zur streckenauswahl.



Tour 1 ist schon Sahne. Höhenweg hin, Höhenweg zurück.
Klingt langweilig, ist es aber nicht!

Ich würde aber die Tour 2 vorschlagen. Zum einen, weil ich den Trail Engerode/Bad selber noch nicht kenne und zum anderen kommt dann der Höhenzugtrail ab Bismarkturm erst nach der Halbzeit auf dem Rückweg.

Was ist denn mit Euch Badenser oder Bad Salzgitteraner?


----------



## ChristianS (24. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen den Dateiformaten gpx und gps?
> Unter welchen Typ muss ich die Datei speichern, wenn ich sie auf meinem Garmin nutzen will?
> 
> Ach ja ich melde schon mal *2* für den ersten Mai!



Worin der genaue Unterschied zwischen den beiden Dateiformaten besteht weiß ich auch nicht. Ich speichere die Tracks aber immer als .gpx file ab. das kann dann auch mein Garmin lesen.

Ich persönlich bin auch für den 2. Tourenvorschlag. Der ist ein bisschen abwechslungsreicher als der erste. Was mich da nur ein bisschen stört ist, dass wir ein paar Meter auf der Straße, bzw. durch SZ-Bad fahren müssen. 

Mein Burder aus Nürnberg kommt event. auch mit.
Dann ist der Nettlinger Franke nicht alleine und die beiden können über Nürnberger Würstchen fachsimpeln.


----------



## waldhase (24. April 2009)

Können wir jetzt einen Termin festhalten?

Mein Vorschlag nochmals: 1.Mai 14.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Lichtenberg Wald Parkplatz?

Wer kommt mit:
Ich & 2 Kumpel (nicht IBC)
Der Franke
Christian & (Bruder), Marc
Jaamaa (mit Canyon!)


Die Tour überlasse ich den Salzgitteraner.

Also bitte um kurze Rückmeldung ob das so OK ist oder ob Änderungen gewünscht sind!!


----------



## ChristianS (24. April 2009)

1.Mai 14.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Lichtenberg Wald Parkplatz

Schließe mich dem Vorschlag von Waldhase an!

...Moin erstmal... .


----------



## Edith L. (24. April 2009)

Tour 2 also die Magenta-Telekom-Tour von jamaa sieht gut aus,  bis auf das Übersetzen übern Reihersee!

Über Teilnahme kann ich aber erst kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (24. April 2009)

Heute Früh 6.30 Uhr zwischen Engelstedt und Broistedt auf dem Kamm.
Schön, da lohnt sich die Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück.

@ 1 Mai, Zusage kann ich die Woche noch nicht machen.

@ jaamaa na endlich Machst Du eine liveübertragung im Forum, wenn das Bike geliefert wird?


----------



## Dustins (24. April 2009)

So jetzt hab ich den Prüfungsstreß hinter mir und kann mich auch mal melden.
Schöne Tour die ihr da machen wollt. Für einen Baddenser ist die Tour nur falsch herum.


----------



## jaamaa (24. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich den Prüfungsstreß hinter mir und kann mich auch mal melden.
> Schöne Tour die ihr da machen wollt. Für einen Baddenser ist die Tour nur falsch herum.


Du meinst den Startpunkt. Ja aber da kommen wir schon auf einen Nenner, oder?
CU 

<<<<<<< da, links !!! 


@waldhase
Um deine Frage zu beantworten:

Das *GPS Exchange Format* (kurz *GPX*) ist ein Datenformat zur Speicherung von Geodaten (GPS-Daten).

Ein *Global Positioning System* (*GPS*) ist jedes weltweite, satellitengestützte Navigationssystem. Der Begriff GPS wird aber im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch speziell für das _NAVSTAR-GPS_ des US-Verteidigungsministeriums verwendet.


----------



## waldhase (25. April 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich den Prüfungsstreß hinter mir und kann mich auch mal melden.
> Schöne Tour die ihr da machen wollt. Für einen Baddenser ist die Tour nur falsch herum.



Gibt es in SZ keinen Suttleservice?
Was ist eigentlich aus der Überlegung geworden hinterher noch zum Abschluß zusammen zu sitzen mit grillen o.s.? Oder war das nur so eine Idee....?
Schönes Bike-WE wünsche ich Euch, ich fahre jetzt Richtung Siegen.
WH.

PS. Wenn Ihr Jaamaa sucht, der steht vor der Post in SZ um ein längliches, schmales Paket abzuholen!!! Also vorsicht im SZ-Wald, da kommt Euch dieses WE ein weißer Blitz entgegen!!


----------



## Dustins (25. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja . Nachdem ich heute wieder einmal angerufen habe, kam die Versandmail.



Mein Kumpel der sich das Stereo bestellt hat wartet immer noch. Nach Problem mit den Rahmen haben die jetzt Probleme mit dem Lack. 
Mhh, also ich finde das ganze schändlich. 
Wenn man das so hört was die für Probleme haben, dann müssten die ja bald pleite sein. 
Fehlproduktion, Tolleranzabweichungen......


----------



## jaamaa (25. April 2009)

So, es ist da. War heute am frühen Morgen der erste bei der Post und habe es dann nach Hause geholt.
Zur Ausfahrt, außer diverse Testfahrten um den Block, ist es aber noch nicht gekommen. Heute war nur gucken angesagt und das vertraut machen mit der neuen Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (25. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> So, es ist da. War heute am frühen Morgen der erste bei der Post und habe es dann nach Hause geholt.
> Zur Ausfahrt, außer diverse Testfahrten um den Block, ist es aber noch nicht gekommen. Heute war nur gucken angesagt und das vertraut machen mit der neuen Technik.



Dann sag ich mal. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Viele unfallfreie Kilometer und ne Menge Fun!!!


----------



## Marc1111 (26. April 2009)

@ jaamaa,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.


----------



## ChristianS (26. April 2009)

@jaamaa 

gratuliere zum neuen Rad. Sieht richtig geil aus.
Jetzt mach dich schnell mit der neunen Technik vertraut, damit wir es am 01. Mai in seiner natürliche Umgebung freilassen können.


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2009)

Danke,danke.
Ob ich das mit dem Fahrwerkssetup bis zum 1. Mai hinbekomme? Ich glaube nicht?
Gar nicht so einfach wie in den Bikebravos beschrieben .

@Fox Fahrer
Was habt ihr denn an Luft drinn? Vorn bin ich jetzt bei ca. 5 bar und hinten schon bei über 10 für einen Sag von 25-30% bei 83 kg

Werde nach Formel 1 mal auf die Teststrecke in Lichtenberg.


----------



## ChristianS (26. April 2009)

gabs zu deiner gabel und dämpfer keine cd dazu? 
in der wird das genau beschrieben wie man den dämpfer und gabel einstellen muss. 
aber ich glaube hinten um die 10 bar ist schon richtig bei 85kg. Wir hatten vorgestern bei Mark den Fox Dämpfer eingestellt, und der wiegt auch um die 85 + und da lagen wir glaube ich bei um die 11-12 bar bei ca. 30%  Sag.


----------



## ChristianS (26. April 2009)

außerdem bringt das am anfang sowieso noch nicht viel mit der ganzen einstellerei. 
die gabel und der dämpfer brauchen erstmal eine gewisse einfahrzeit bis die so funktionieren wie sie sollen. dann kannste dich um die feinabstimmung kümmern.


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2009)

Doch Cd war dabei, im Doppelpack. Ich weiss ja wie es gehen soll. Wollte nur erst einmal den SAG einstellen. Bei der Dämpfung muss ich eh in den kommenden Wochen probieren. Hatte nur Angst bei dem Verhältnis vorn 5 bar, hinten über 10 bar, dass das nicht stimmt. Nicht das mir der Dämpfer um die Ohren fliegt. Aber scheint ja OK zu sein.


----------



## Marc1111 (26. April 2009)

Ich habe keine Fox Dämpfer, aber von den Einstellungen habe ich vorne 5,5 und hinten 7.5 Bar, bei 76 KG. 
So, gleich geht es auf Tour, schönes WE.


----------



## waldhase (26. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Fox Fahrer
> Was habt ihr denn an Luft drinn? Vorn bin ich jetzt bei ca. 5 bar und hinten schon bei über 10 für einen Sag von 25-30% bei 83 kg



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass Dein lang ersehnter Wunsch nun endlich in Erfüllung gegangen ist! Viel Spaß mit dem Fully.

Was die Einstellung angeht, folgendes.
Ich habe meinen hinteren Dämpfer auf 15% Sag eingestellt, dafür benötige ich ca. 14-15 bar bei 78kg. Dieser Druck stellt auch kein Problem für den Dämpfer dar. Mit wieviel Sag DU fahren willst hängt sicher von deiner Fahrweise ab.
Als erstes würde ich den Dämpfer vollständig leeren, um den genauen Gesamtfederweg zu ermitteln (bei mir 57mm), davon 15% sind ca. 8-9mm. Also so viel Luft aufpumpen bis Du den gewünschten Wert erreichst. Dann fahren.....


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2009)

Danke, hatte ich heute das erste mal.
Wir sind gegen 17.00 Uhr nochmal los. Burg hoch, Gaußstein und da nach Westen runter.
Das AM ist echt der Hammer. Uphill wie mein Hardtail, notfalls Gabel runter, im Trail total wendig und bergab..........der absolute Wahnsinn. Du wirst da so schnell, das Teil klebt am Boden und knallt da runter. Unglaublich. Hätte ich nie gedacht. Und das noch ohne perfektem Setup.
Jetzt weiß ich warum es auch Downhill gibt. Adrenalin pur. Beruhigend, dass das Bike auch gute Bremsen hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Bei dem Dämpfer werde ich dann doch noch was rein pumpen. Hatte auch 58 mm gemessen und einen Sag von 25-30 % eingestellt. Wussste nur nicht wo da die Grenze ist. Funktioniert aber schon ganz gut, hinten.
Aber  mit der Talas . Merke da nicht so den Unterschied mit der Dämpfungsreglung.  Auf welchen Positionen habt ihr denn die Einstellrädchen für Dämpfung ein/aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (26. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bei dem Dämpfer werde ich dann doch noch was rein pumpen. Hatte auch 58 mm gemessen und einen Sag von 25-30 % eingestellt. Wussste nur nicht wo da die Grenze ist. Funktioniert aber schon ganz gut, hinten.
> Aber  mit der Talas . Merke da nicht so den Unterschied mit der Dämpfungsreglung.  Auf welchen Positionen habt ihr denn die Einstellrädchen für Dämpfung ein/aus?



Wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt, Hebel rechts Plattform, links offen. Rädchen habe ich auf 3, damit habe ich, wenn Plattform genutzt wird, mehr Steifigkeit im Rad, meistens fahre ich eh offen. Gute Fahrt


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2009)

@ChristianS
Was ist das denn für ein Tycoon Rahmen?


----------



## ChristianS (27. April 2009)

Ich glaube Tycoon SL heißt der.
Der ist aus 2008.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Ich glaube Tycoon SL heißt der.
> Der ist aus 2008.



So ähnlich?


----------



## ChristianS (27. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> [quote
> 
> So ähnlich?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 161578



ja vom rahmen her passt der. nur die farbe ist halt eine andere.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> ja vom rahmen her passt der. nur die farbe ist halt eine andere.



OK - und wie bekomme ich das kleine Bild wieder weg??


----------



## ChristianS (27. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> OK - und wie bekomme ich das kleine Bild wieder weg??



k.a. lass es stehn. doppelt hält besser.


----------



## ChristianS (27. April 2009)

hah, hätte ich ja fast übersehen,
bei deinem abgebildeten steppenwolf ist hinten der dämpfer anders herum verbaut. bei mark steht er aufm kopf.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> hah, hätte ich ja fast übersehen,
> bei deinem abgebildeten steppenwolf ist hinten der dämpfer anders herum verbaut. bei mark steht er aufm kopf.



Sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (27. April 2009)

richtig!


----------



## waldhase (28. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> richtig!



Das ist das 2007er, war auch einige Male Testsieger.
Schönen Tag noch, ab Donnerstag wird das Wetter wieder besser.
Wieviel sind wir denn nun in etwa, hat sich noch etwas getan??
Also ich glaube bei ChristianS sind es gesamt 4
bei mir mit "der Franken" 4
Jaamaa muss ja mit zum Fahrrad zeigen!
und wer noch?

Edith?
Marc?
Dustins?


----------



## jaamaa (28. April 2009)

Es gibt doch bestimmt noch mehr Radler aus SZ und dem Umland die hier mitlesen. 
Los traut euch. 

Und was ist mit den HIern?


----------



## Martina H. (28. April 2009)

> So, es ist da. War heute am frühen Morgen der erste bei der Post und habe es dann nach Hause geholt.
> Zur Ausfahrt, außer diverse Testfahrten um den Block, ist es aber noch nicht gekommen. Heute war nur gucken angesagt und das vertraut machen mit der neuen Technik.



@ jaamaa

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad  ... was lange währt, wird endlich gut 

Wir wünschen viel Spass damit...

Grüße

Martina + Familie


----------



## ChristianS (28. April 2009)

2007ér? komisch, er meinte das der rahmen von 2008 ist. naja wenn man mal vergleicht, wie wenig sich von dem rahmendesingn von 2007-2009 bei den tycoons geändert hat, nämlich fast garnichts, dann kann man das baujahr vernachlässigen.

Zur Maibocktour am Freitag.
Nach unserer Tour werden wir uns im Biergarten Burgberg niederlassen und noch ein schönes helles oder trübes zu uns nehmen.


----------



## waldhase (28. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> 2007ér? komisch, er meinte das der rahmen von 2008 ist. naja wenn man mal vergleicht, wie wenig sich von dem rahmendesingn von 2007-2009 bei den tycoons geändert hat, nämlich fast garnichts, dann kann man das baujahr vernachlässigen.



Ja das erste Bild war 2008, das zweite 2007

Kuckse auch hier: 
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_steppenwolf_tycoon_sl_version_2007__p103148.html



> Zur Maibocktour am Freitag.
> Nach unserer Tour werden wir uns im Biergarten Burgberg niederlassen und noch ein schönes helles oder trübes zu uns nehmen.



Gute Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (28. April 2009)

Quizfrage an die Ureinwohner von SZ und Umgebung.
Wo ist das? 
Tipp: Ist im Lichtenberger Gebiet. 

Bei der richtigen Lösung gibt es am Freitag ein Getränk nach Wahl.


----------



## Marc1111 (28. April 2009)

@ 1 Mai, Zusage gibt es leider nur kurzfristig.


----------



## raha (28. April 2009)

Wenn die Bank nicht wäre, hätte ich auf Bereler Ries getippt 

Bin Freitag aber nicht dabei, dann schon fast in LIGURIEN 



ChristianS schrieb:


> Quizfrage an die Ureinwohner von SZ und Umgebung.
> Wo ist das?
> Tipp: Ist im Lichtenberger Gebiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc1111 (28. April 2009)

raha schrieb:


> Wenn die Bank nicht wäre, hätte ich auf Bereler Ries getippt
> 
> Bin Freitag aber nicht dabei, dann schon fast in LIGURIEN


 
das hätte ich auch gesagt, nur die Bank ist falsch.


----------



## waldhase (28. April 2009)

raha schrieb:


> ...schon fast in LIGURIEN



Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour und viele Grüße an Rainer!


----------



## Marc1111 (28. April 2009)

@ 1Mai, ich sage zu 

mit Gregor muss ich noch klären, ob er mitkommt

Treffen 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Burg oder unterhalb auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## jaamaa (28. April 2009)

@ChristianS


Hier?


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

Wieviel sind wir denn nun in etwa, hat sich noch etwas getan??
Also ich glaube bei ChristianS sind es gesamt 4
bei mir mit "der Franken" 5
Marc 1-2
Jaamaa muss ja mit zum Fahrrad zeigen!
und wer noch?

Also schon mal: 11

Und was ist mit:
Edith?
Dustins?


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @ChristianS
> 
> 
> Hier?



Wie kopierst du den Kartenausschnitt aus GPSies?


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie kopierst du den Kartenausschnitt aus GPSies?



Moin.
Ganz klassisch mit einem Screenshot, wie hier beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (29. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @ChristianS
> 
> 
> Hier?



fast richtig. 

Ich kläre es mal auf.


----------



## ChristianS (29. April 2009)

@raha

Viel Spaß in Ligure. Mach ordentlich Bilder von den Trails.


@Marc1111

Super das du auch dabei bist. 
Treffpunkt ist nicht an der Burg sondern unterhalb davon. Also an der Straße die von Lichtenberg hoch kommt.


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> fast richtig.
> 
> Ich kläre es mal auf.
> Anhang anzeigen 161721



Ooooh .
Bin ich auch noch nicht lang.
Habe es nur nach der Richtung (Sonnenstand/ Uhrzeit) und dem Wald so erahnt, fast.


----------



## ChristianS (29. April 2009)

Der Trail führt parallel zu dem Weg am Waldrand entlang. Er ist noch nicht in der OSM Karte verzeichnet. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen.

Am Freitag muss mir mal einer erklären, wie ich die Bilder so hochladen kann, damit die gleich in groß angezeigt werden. Im Moment benutze ich immer die Briefklammer zum hochladen.


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ganz klassisch mit einem Screenshot, wie hier beschrieben.








So?


----------



## Edith L. (29. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Quizfrage an die Ureinwohner von SZ und Umgebung.
> Wo ist das?
> Tipp: Ist im Lichtenberger Gebiet.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Trial nicht wäre, hätte ich diverse Tipps! 


@Waldhase
Edith kann leider noch keine Teilnahmebestätigung zum 01.05 abgeben! Wenn es ganz übel kommt, werde ich die Tour aber dann an den nächsten Tagen fahren, vllt!


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Edith kann leider noch keine Teilnahmebestätigung zum 01.05 abgeben! Wenn es ganz übel kommt, werde ich die Tour aber dann an den nächsten Tagen fahren, vllt!



Ohne Dich?
Du kannst uns doch nicht so hängen lassen!
Wer soll denn das ganze kalte Bier hinterher trinken?


----------



## Marc1111 (29. April 2009)

Wenn ihr so schon Screenshots übt, kann mir ja mal einer zeigen, wo der/das Adlerhorst ist???


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

marc1111 schrieb:


> wenn ihr so schon screenshots übt, kann mir ja mal einer zeigen, wo der/das adlerhorst ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (29. April 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> fast richtig.
> 
> Ich kläre es mal auf.
> Anhang anzeigen 161721


 

@ ChristianS, welche Fahrtrichtung ist für den Trail empfehlenswert????


----------



## ChristianS (29. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> @ ChristianS, welche Fahrtrichtung ist für den Trail empfehlenswert????



Ist völlig egal. Der ist flach wie eine Flunder, bzw. Maischolle.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> So?


ja wo denn nun, Osterlinde oder Westerlinde, vielleicht link zu guglmäps?


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2009)

Bitte, besser?


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> ja wo denn nun, Osterlinde oder Westerlinde, vielleicht link zu guglmäps?



Was ich dort eingezeichnet habe ich der Treffpunkt. SZ-Lichtenberg - Burgberg! Parkplatz im Wald an der K1 (Gib in dein Navi "Salzgitter Burgbergstrasse" ein) . Ich hoffe das ist so richtig! Oder was sagen die Eingeborenen dazu?

Wäre schön wenn das klappt...!


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2009)

So, mal wieder was Neues probiert.

Treffpunkt 1, Mai

Cool, funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. April 2009)

Teilnehmerfeld "SZ-Maibocktour"

Also ich glaube bei ChristianS sind es gesamt: 4
bei mir mit "der Franken": 5
Marc1111: 1-2
Jaamaa muss ja mit zum Fahrrad zeigen! 1
Pfädchenfinder: 1

Also schon mal: *12-13*

_*Scout:  ChristianS*_


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2009)

Ich glaube Snakehead wollte auch mit.

Und die Südstaatler überlegen noch.

Wettermäßig sieht es ja ganz gut aus. Sonst wäre ich auch nicht gekommen. Sau mir doch mit der Matsche nicht gleich die Kiste ein .


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Sau mir doch mit der Matsche nicht gleich die Kiste ein .



is klar...
Lappen nicht vergessen (für zwischendurch-soll staubig werden)!


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Snakehead wollte auch mit.
> Und die Südstaatler überlegen noch.
> .



Wenn wir noch mehr werden, müssen wir sicher mit Rundumleuchten fahren, oder?
Passen überhaupt so viele in euren Wald?
Wer warnt eigentlich das Fußvolk?

Wird sicher lustig - bis morgen


----------



## Marc1111 (30. April 2009)

Wir sind zu zweit.
@ Christian  Was für eine Fahrzeit schätzt Du ungefähr?????


----------



## ChristianS (30. April 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Wir sind zu zweit.
> @ Christian  Was für eine Fahrzeit schätzt Du ungefähr?????



Gute Frage,
also es werden so ca. 30-35km werden. Fahrzeit??? Keine Ahnung. 2-4h???
Kann ich wirklich nicht abschätzen. 
So, ich muss mein Bike noch ein wenig putzen.
Bis morgen. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Edith L. (30. April 2009)

Soooo, 
mir wurden gerade meine handicaps fürs die folgenden Tage diktiert!

Viel Spaß der ganzen Meute!


----------



## waldhase (1. Mai 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Soooo,
> mir wurden gerade meine handicaps fürs die folgenden Tage diktiert!
> 
> Viel Spaß der ganzen Meute!



Schade dass Du nicht dabei bist.
Handicaps? Brauchen deine Telefone Mützen?


----------



## waldhase (1. Mai 2009)

Teilnehmerfeld "SZ-Maibocktour"

Also ich glaube bei ChristianS sind es gesamt: 4
bei mir mit "der Franken": 5
Marc1111: 1-2
Jaamaa muss ja mit zum Fahrrad zeigen! 1


Also schon mal: *11-12*

_*Scout:  ChristianS*_


----------



## waldhase (1. Mai 2009)

Es war eine super Tour. Jetzt nachdem ich eine große Portion Spargel vernascht habe reichen die Kräfte wieder für ein DANKE!
Christian hat eine TTT (tolle Trail Tour) zusammengestellt.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder.
Marc1111 hast du auch Bilder gemacht oder nur gefilmt? Wenn möglich schickt doch die Foto per Mail - Danke.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (1. Mai 2009)

War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour mit euch. Ich hoffe es sind alle gut nach hause gekommen.

Wer noch Bilder haben möchste, soll mir eine PM mit Mailadresse schicken.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2009)

Ja, hat viel, viel Spaß gemacht. Bin nur ziemlich platt. Habe es gerade noch geschafft mehrere Teller voller Nudeln zu essen.

Fotos? Ich bitte auch.
Und wer von euch hat denn aufgezeichnet und kann mir bitte den gpx Track geben. Muß nochmal schauen wo wir da in Lichtenberg lang sind.


----------



## Marc1111 (1. Mai 2009)

Schönen Dank für die Tour.

Marc und Gregor


----------



## Der_Franke (3. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir allerherzlichsten Dank für die superschöne (Tor)Tour! Platt war ich, aber sowas von ausgeglichen! Beim Grillen am Abend haben die Steaks und Würschtl gleich doppelt so gut geschmeckt!
Hoffe, wir wiederholen das bald mal wieder!
Viele Grüße, Johannes


----------



## jaamaa (3. Mai 2009)

@waldhase

Waren das bei unserer Tour nun wirklich 800 hm bei ca 31 km?

C.S.  hatte 650 hm, GPS Track Analyze sagte 850 hm ????


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> 
> Waren das bei unserer Tour nun wirklich 800 hm bei ca 31 km?
> 
> C.S.  hatte 650 hm, GPS Track Analyze sagte 850 hm ????



Eben, da ich ohne GPS gefahren bin, habe ich einen Zwischenwert geschätzt.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> 
> Waren das bei unserer Tour nun wirklich 800 hm bei ca 31 km?
> 
> C.S.  hatte 650 hm, GPS Track Analyze sagte 850 hm ????



Ich habe die Tour mal mit MagicMaps nachgezeichnet und komme auf 31km und 592hm.


----------



## Marc1111 (3. Mai 2009)

Zum Vergleich, wir haben mit An.- und Abreise + Turm 940 hm.


----------



## jaamaa (3. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour mal mit MagicMaps nachgezeichnet und komme auf 31km und 592hm.



Na dann sind 650 hm, wie von christian aufgezeichnet ganz realistisch. Ich zeichne den Track ja sonst auch immer mit auf und wollte auch noch mal ein bißchen unsere Downhills filmen. Habe aber diesmal darauf verzichtet, weil ich doch genug mit dem doch ungewohntem Fahrverhalten von meinem neuen Bike zu tun hatte. 

Ich weiß nicht ob du es gesehen hast, du warst ja direkt hinter mir. Vom Bismarkturm kommend, sind mir in einer Kurve beide Räder über mehrere Meter weggeschmiert. Slidend durch die Kurve, kam der fette Baum bedrohlich nah.
In solchen Momenten kommt dir dann sowas in den Sinn:

_



_ _Bei Unfällen oder schweren Stürzen können hohe Kräfte auf Ihren Rahmen einwirken und zu Schäden führen, die die Funktionstauglichkeit beeinträchtigen. Mit Crash Replacement bieten wir Ihnen einen Service an, bei dem Ihr beschädigter Canyon Rahmen zu vergünstigten Bedingungen ersetzt werden kann. Das Angebot ist gültig innerhalb von drei Jahren nach Kaufdatum. Sie erhalten Ihren oder einen vergleichbaren Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) aus unserem aktuellen Programm zu des Frameset-Verkaufspreises.

_War dann aber zum Glück doch nur der Busch daneben. Puh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (4. Mai 2009)

Vom Bismarkturm zurück Richtung Reihersee fand ich mit am besten. In einer der zahlreichen Kurven war der Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss dann doch zur groß und Waldhase plügte gerade aus durchs Gebüsch und ich in 2m Abstand gleich hinterher.  
Zum Glück stand da kein Baum.

Ansonsten fand ich, dass wir echt Glück mit den Wanderern hatten. Ich dachte die laufen wie auf einer Perlenschnurr aufgereit über die Trails.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Vom Bismarkturm zurück Richtung Reihersee fand ich mit am besten. In einer der zahlreichen Kurven war der Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss dann doch zur groß und Waldhase plügte gerade aus durchs Gebüsch und ich in 2m Abstand gleich hinterher.
> Zum Glück stand da kein Baum.
> 
> Ansonsten fand ich, dass wir echt Glück mit den Wanderern hatten. Ich dachte die laufen wie auf einer Perlenschnurr aufgereit über die Trails.



Upps!
Dann lagen wir wohl im Abstand von ca 30 m zeitgleich in den Büschen.
Muß ich mal einen Rückspiegel montieren .

Kennt eigentlich M. dieses Stück mit jeder einzelnen Wurzel auswendig? Ja, oder? Hat das bestimmt mal gefilmt und es dann mental verinnerlicht.

Er ist ja da mit seinen 100 mm durchgekachelt, nicht mal annähernd eine Chance  dran zu bleiben.


----------



## SebastianNbg (4. Mai 2009)

so jetzt will ich mich auch mal bedanken.

es war echt eine super tour und eine klasse truppe, die weite anfahrt hat sich echt gelohnt. das nächste mal werd ich aber nicht so unvorbereitet ins rennen gehen . 
also, gruß aus nürnberg und man sieht sich hoffentlich bald wieder.


----------



## ChristianS (4. Mai 2009)

@SebastianNbg

Servus Bruder.

@jamaa

also ich glaube nicht das Marc (k) ??? da schön öffter lang gefahren ist als du oder ich. aber anscheinend kommt er mit seiner gelben rennpfeile sehr gut zurecht. ich denke auch mal das seins um einiges wendiger, bzw. spritziger ist als unsere 140mm schlachtrösser  

gruß
christian


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

*@alle*

Damit keine Langeweile aufkommt habe ich schon mal in Hildesheim die nächste Tour "bestellt". Ich hoffe wir werden uns dort wieder hochmotiviert und topfit (wie immer) präsentieren. Wann die Tour stattfindet steht noch nicht fest, ich halte Euch auf den Laufenden und gebe -zeichen!


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Edith kann leider noch keine Teilnahmebestätigung zum 01.05 abgeben! Wenn es ganz übel kommt, werde ich die Tour aber dann an den nächsten Tagen fahren, vllt!



Edith, Du hast gefehlt, vor allem wissen wir jetzt immer noch nicht wie zu dem Namen Edith gekommen bist!
Ich hoffe Du bist das nächste Mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *@alle*
> 
> Damit keine Langeweile aufkommt habe ich schon mal in Hildesheim die nächste Tour "bestellt". Ich hoffe wir werden uns dort wieder hochmotiviert und topfit (wie immer) präsentieren. Wann die Tour stattfindet steht noch nicht fest, ich halte Euch auf den Laufenden und gebe -zeichen!



Ha, mal langsam!
Hast du gesehen was die mit uns vorhaben? Da ist die Rede von 50+ km, 1000+ hm, 20 %ige Steigungen, den schwierigsten Trails und das alles in Höchstens 3,5 std. Und wenn wir nicht mehr können, sollen wir mit dem ICE, der da lang rauscht, nach Hause fahren .

Wenn du meinst das ist so in Ordnung.  OK, dann müssen wir aber langsam mit diversen Vorbereitungen beginnen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. Mai 2009)

don't panic, es gibt varianten für alte(r) na(t)ive


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ha, mal langsam!
> Hast du gesehen was die mit uns vorhaben? Da ist die Rede von 50+ km, 1000+ hm, 20 %ige Steigungen, den schwierigsten Trails und das alles in Höchstens 3,5 std. Und wenn wir nicht mehr können, sollen wir mit dem ICE, der da lang rauscht, nach Hause fahren .
> 
> Wenn du meinst das ist so in Ordnung.  OK, dann müssen wir aber langsam mit diversen Vorbereitungen beginnen.



Wir werden schon eine Strecke finden, die alle meistern werden!
Ansonsten kannst Du ja schon mal mit diversen Vorbereitungen beginnen...!


----------



## ChristianS (5. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir werden schon eine Strecke finden, die alle meistern werden!
> Ansonsten kannst Du ja schon mal mit diversen Vorbereitungen beginnen...!



Als Vorbeireitung würde sich folgendes anbieten. http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/clausthal/

Datum 17.05.
Länge: 1 Runde 34km ca. 780hm. 

Wer traut sich von euch? 
Mark und ich nehmen schonmal Teil.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Mai 2009)

Das geht ja schon um 8.00 Uhr los! Und das am Sonntag. 
Wann wollt ihr denn dann los?


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das geht ja schon um 8.00 Uhr los! Und das am Sonntag.
> Wann wollt ihr denn dann los?



Start 34km - 10.00 Uhr

KucksDu: http://www.wsv.harz.de/downloads/ra.../ausschreibung_trengade_mtb_marathon_2009.pdf


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

Tour Hildesheim:  06.06.2009, 14.00 Uhr ??

Wir können natürlich noch eine kleine Vorbereitungstour "Nettlingen - Hi-Brockenblick - Hi-Bismarckturm und zurück" starten!?
(ca. 38km 500hm)


----------



## ChristianS (5. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich noch eine kleine Vorbereitungstour "Nettlingen - Hi-Brockenblick - Hi-Bismarckturm und zurück" starten!?
> (ca. 38km 500hm)



Hört sich gut an. Wann gehts los? Dieses We?


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Wann gehts los? Dieses We?



Am Samstag will ich die Familienradttour für unseren Verein abfahren (Testlauf über Feld -und Radwege).

Also Sonntag 10.00Uhr nur eine kürzere Runde (ca. 2-3 Std.)

Denkt daran am 10.05. ist *Muttertag!*


----------



## Marc1111 (6. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Tour Hildesheim: 06.06.2009, 14.00 Uhr ??
> 
> Wir können natürlich noch eine kleine Vorbereitungstour "Nettlingen - Hi-Brockenblick - Hi-Bismarckturm und zurück" starten!?
> (ca. 38km 500hm)


 
Da bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit dabei.



Wobei?
06.06.09 Hildesheim
oder
Vorbereitungstour?


----------



## Marc1111 (6. Mai 2009)

Vorbereitung.

Fährst Du beim Harzrennen am 17.05. mit????


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Vorbereitung.
> 
> Fährst Du beim Harzrennen am 17.05. mit????



Nein

Vorbereitung - Brockenblick evtl. Sonntag 10.00 Uhr, ab Nettlingen


----------



## Marc1111 (6. Mai 2009)

Kann ich aber erst kurzfristig zusagen, weil wegen Muttertag.
Hatte das nicht gelesen, das Du die Vorbereitung dieses Wochenende fahren willst


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Kann ich aber erst kurzfristig zusagen, weil wegen Muttertag.
> Hatte das nicht gelesen, das Du die Vorbereitung dieses Wochenende fahren willst




Nein, es ist nicht fest geplant, geplant ist dass ich Sonntag 10.00 Uhr fahre, wohin, wie weit, hängt von den Mitfahrern ab.


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

*TERMIN FREIHALTEN*

06.06.09 ab 14.00 Uhr Tour in Hildesheim!

Wer jetzt schon sagen kann, dass er dabei sein will, möge sich doch hier kurzen *outen*, damit wir einen kleinen *Überblick* haben.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Mai 2009)

Jo!

Nur das Motto der Tour sollte noch einmal überdacht werden. 

Mit "OST-WEST-VEREINIGUNGSTOUR" kann ich mich nicht so richtig identifizieren .

Außerdem sind wir doch schon lange mit Hi vereint. Fahren da immer zum Weihnachtsmarkt und auch mal zum Shoppen. Ich glaube die haben da die größte Schuladendichte in Deutschland, worüber sich natürlich die weibliche Fraktion sehr freut .


----------



## waldhase (7. Mai 2009)

*TERMIN FREIHALTEN*

06.06.09 ab 14.00 Uhr Tour in Hildesheim!

Wer jetzt schon sagen kann, dass er dabei sein will, möge sich doch hier kurzen *outen*, damit wir einen kleinen *Überblick* haben.

Zu Hildesheim sagt man auch "Potte", vielleicht "Potte-Tour"?


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2009)

@die Rennfahrer am 17.05.

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Teambekleidung?

Wie wäre es hiermit........... sieht doch ganz cool aus und ist für einen guten Zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (8. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *TERMIN FREIHALTEN*
> 
> 06.06.09 ab 14.00 Uhr Tour in Hildesheim!
> 
> ...



100% Zusagen kann ich noch nicht, ich versuche aber den Termin freizuhalten.


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> 100% Zusagen kann ich noch nicht, ich versuche aber den Termin freizuhalten.



Gib alles...!

Was ist mit WE?


----------



## E430 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ihr wilden Biker.
Ich möchte mich mal vorstellen.
Ich bin der Neue hier!
In Fachkreisen, nennt man mich auch den "DHL Racer".


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ihr wilden Biker.
> Ich möchte mich mal vorstellen.
> Ich bin der Neue hier!
> In Fachkreisen, nennt man mich auch den "DHL Racer".



Mensch, der mit dem Postrad ist da! Klasse.
Tolle Idee dich nach deinem Auto zu nennen.

Wo wird dieses WE "zugestellt"?


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ihr wilden Biker.
> Ich möchte mich mal vorstellen.
> Ich bin der Neue hier!
> In Fachkreisen, nennt man mich auch den "DHL Racer".



Willkommen bei den Wilden 

DHL Racer aber nicht wegen der Farbe, sondern bestimmt deswegen:

Seit der unglaublichen Lieferzeit eines Bikes von unter 22 Stunden über mehrere hundert Kilometer durch DHL wird dieser Begriff auch wie folgt definiert-
_schneller als der Blitz / unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit / dranbleiben unmöglich_ 

CU


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Wilden
> 
> DHL Racer aber nicht wegen der Farbe...
> 
> CU








...auch wegen der Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo E 430 (DHL Racer) 
aber bitte nicht so.


_schneller als der Blitz / unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit / dranbleiben unmöglich_


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2009)

Muss das nicht so aussehen?


----------



## Marc1111 (8. Mai 2009)

o.k.


----------



## E430 (8. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mensch, der mit dem Postrad ist da! Klasse.
> Tolle Idee dich nach deinem Auto zu nennen.
> 
> Wo wird dieses WE "zugestellt"?


 
ChristianS und ich wollen morgen von Lichtenberg nach Derneburg und da ein wenig die Gegend erkunden.
Wer mit möchte, so gegen 13 -14 Uhr.


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> ChristianS und ich wollen morgen von Lichtenberg nach Derneburg und da ein wenig die Gegend erkunden.
> Wer mit möchte, so gegen 13 -14 Uhr.



Ja, da kann man fein fahren, oberhalb von Derneburg geht es weiter nach Schloss Söder oder westlicher Richtung Salze.
Ich habe mich morgen verabredet um unsere geplante Familienradtour für unseren Verein probeweise abzufahren.

Was ist mit Sonntagmorgen? 
Vielleicht Richtung Brockenblick, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## ChristianS (8. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, da kann man fein fahren, oberhalb von Derneburg geht es weiter nach Schloss Söder oder westlicher Richtung Salze.
> Ich habe mich morgen verabredet um unsere geplante Familienradtour für unseren Verein probeweise abzufahren.
> 
> Was ist mit Sonntagmorgen?
> Vielleicht Richtung Brockenblick, wenn das Wetter passt.



Hi Waldhase,
für Sonntag muss ich leider absagen. E430 und ich waren heute schon eine Runde RR fahren (bis HI nur Gegenwind), morgen noch mit den MTB nach Derneburg und Umgebung, da brauche ich wenigstens den Sonntag mal zum entspannen. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## waldhase (8. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hi Waldhase,
> für Sonntag muss ich leider absagen. E430 und ich waren heute schon eine Runde RR fahren (bis HI nur Gegenwind), morgen noch mit den MTB nach Derneburg und Umgebung, da brauche ich wenigstens den Sonntag mal zum entspannen.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Viel Spaß Morgen und Übermorgen schönen Muttertag.


----------



## waldhase (9. Mai 2009)

Zur Erinnerung:



waldhase schrieb:


> *TERMIN FREIHALTEN*
> 
> 06.06.09 ab 14.00 Uhr Tour in Hildesheim!
> 
> Wer jetzt schon sagen kann, dass er dabei sein will, möge sich doch hier kurzen *outen*, damit wir einen kleinen *Überblick* haben.



Ich weiß viele Termine und immer kommt noch etwas dazu....!?
Ist es trotzdem möglich, zu erfahren wer Interesse an der Hi-Heim-Tour hat??
Also Jimi, Günthe, Pfädchen und Eisenarsch aus Hi-Heim, sind dabei
Ich +3
sind schon mal 8
ChristianS ??
E430??
Marc1111 + Gregor??
Jaamaa??
Dustins??
RaHA??
Edith L
(was ist eigentlich mit Dir, ich kenne die Geschichte, wie du zum Namen "Edith" gekommen bist, immer noch nicht)!

...und alle die vergessen habe..!

Mensch sind das viele - klasse!
Vielleicht stellen wir einen neuen Rekord auf (12).


----------



## jaamaa (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich sag mal einfach zu, ohne in den Terminkalender zu schauen.
Wo wäre denn der Startpunkt, wegen der Anreise? Mit dem Bikel kommen wird wohl nix. Dann bin ich ja schon vor Beginn kaputt.

War heute Nachmittag noch ne easy Runde mit Snakehead drehen. Haben versucht etwas zu bauen. Hatten aber keine Schippe und Förmchen dabei. Und was entdecken wir da etwas später im Wald? 







Bob der Baumeister war schon unterwegs. Und wer war es?


----------



## waldhase (9. Mai 2009)

Treffpunkt entweder Söhrer Forsthaus oder in Salze "Maiental", steht noch nicht fest.


Ich weiß viele Termine und immer kommt noch etwas dazu....!?
Ist es trotzdem möglich, zu erfahren wer Interesse an der Hi-Heim-Tour hat??
Also Jimi, Günthe, Pfädchen und Eisenarsch aus Hi-Heim, sind dabei
Ich +3
Jaamaa
sind schon mal 9

ChristianS ??
E430??
Marc1111 + Gregor??
Dustins??
RaHA??
Edith L
(was ist eigentlich mit Dir, ich kenne die Geschichte, wie du zum Namen "Edith" gekommen bist, immer noch nicht)!

...und alle die vergessen habe..!

Mensch sind das viele - klasse!
Vielleicht stellen wir einen neuen Rekord auf (12).[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. Mai 2009)

Söhrer Forsthaus oder in Salze "Maiental" sagt mir beides nichts, aber Herr TomTom weiß dann Bescheid.
Nur, vier Hildesheimer sind aber ein bißchen wenig. OK, ich weiß. Nettl. und Söhle sind auch LK Hi, aber im Hildesheimer Thread sind doch noch viel mehr . Wo sind die denn alle?


----------



## ChristianS (10. Mai 2009)

Moin Männer,

ich sag jetzt auch einfach mal für den 06.06. zu. Ist zwar keine 100%ige Zusage aber das wird schon klappen.
Von Marc (E430) habe ich schon durch die Blume gesagt bekommen, dass er am 06.06. nicht kann.

@jamaa
Wo haste denn dieses bauliche Kunstwerk im Wald entdeckt?

Mit unserer gestern geplanten Derneburg Runde war leider auch nichts geworden. Hatten noch zuviele Sachen zu erledigen. Bin dann am späten Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde RR gefahren.


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Söhrer Forsthaus oder in Salze "Maiental" sagt mir beides nichts, aber Herr TomTom weiß dann Bescheid.
> Nur, vier Hildesheimer sind aber ein bißchen wenig. OK, ich weiß. Nettl. und Söhle sind auch LK Hi, aber im Hildesheimer Thread sind doch noch viel mehr . Wo sind die denn alle?



Ich schicke noch einen Kartenausschnitt, wenn der Treffpunkt feststeht.
Es kommen sicher noch einige Hildesheimer dazu, sind noch ein paar Tage und vielen fällt es schwer sich festzulegen.

So jetzt aber Schuhe an und ab in den Wald, wer sich heute Richtung Brockenblick, blicken läßt könnte uns treffen (vielleicht im Biergarten am Brockenblick).
SCHÖNEN SONNTAG!


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> ich sag jetzt auch einfach mal für den 06.06. zu. Ist zwar keine 100%ige Zusage aber das wird schon klappen.
> Von Marc (E430) habe ich schon durch die Blume gesagt bekommen, dass er am 06.06. nicht kann.
> ...



Schmeiß dein Rad ins Auto und komm rüber, wir fahren um 10.00 Uhr los!
Abfahrt Nettlingen Forscherweg (weiß TomTom).


----------



## ChristianS (10. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schmeiß dein Rad ins Auto und komm rüber, wir fahren um 10.00 Uhr los!
> Abfahrt Nettlingen Forscherweg (weiß TomTom).



Ich bin dabei. 
Kann seien das ich 10 Minuten später komme. also bitte auf mich warten. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## E430 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Waldhase,
ich kann leider nicht.
Am 07.06.09 ist doch Mountainbike Cup in Bad Harzburg,
da wollte ich eigentlich mitfahren.
Aber euch wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Mai 2009)

@ChristianS

Ich glaube da.
Sind wir auch am 1. Mai lang.






Frage:
Man konnte doch bis vor kurzem seine Fotos im Fotoalbum nochmals anklicken, damit sie sich in einem Extrafenster in gößerer Ansicht darstellten. Das geht nun nicht mehr. Jetzt hat man unter dem Foto einen Link 'großes Bild'. Weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

@ChristianS
Für ne kurze Vorbereitungstour waren 44km doch ganz schön viel, aber es war ne schöne Muttertagstour. So haben wir auch den Hildesheimer Bismarckturm erreicht.


----------



## ChristianS (11. Mai 2009)

@jamaa
da war schon ein Kicker als wir zur Maibocktour da lang gefahren sind. War nur noch nicht ganz so groß wie auf deinem aktuellem Bild. 

@waldhase
So können wir jeden Muttertag feiern. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Das Gebiet um den Bismarkturm ist wirklich eine Reise wert gewesen.
Wir sahen zwar aus wie die Schw... . Aber woanders muss man viel Geld für so eine Schlammpackung bezahlen. Soll ja die Poren öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @jamaa
> da war schon ein Kicker als wir zur Maibocktour da lang gefahren sind. War nur noch nicht ganz so groß wie auf deinem aktuellem Bild.
> 
> @waldhase
> ...



Nach der Schlitterpartie habe ich mir jetzt die Rocket Ron in 2,4 bestellt,
mal sehen wie die laufen...!
VG.WH


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2009)

Meinst du das wirklich mit den Rocket Ron's?

Ist doch eher ein Wettkampfreifen. Pannenschutz und Haltbarkeit sind da begrenzt.
Du hast doch jetzt den King von Conti, oder? Da würde ich doch lieber den Nobby Nic nehmen. Und gibt es den denn überhaupt in 2.4? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich mit den Rocket Ron's?
> 
> Ist doch eher ein Wettkampfreifen. Pannenschutz und Haltbarkeit sind da begrenzt.
> Du hast doch jetzt den King von Conti, oder? Da würde ich doch lieber den Nobby Nic nehmen. Und gibt es den denn überhaupt in 2.4? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Ich kämpfe doch ständig mit mir!
Den Nobby Nic bin ich schon gefahren.
Ich wollte mal etwas neues ausprobieren.
Und wenn es den nicht in 2.4 gibt, bin ja mal gespannt was sie mir liefern werden.. 
http://www.actionsports.de/Reifen/Schwalbe-Rocket-Ron-2009-Evolution::17257.html

Ich muss ja den weißen Blitz in Schach halten
Wo warst du am WE radeln oder hast du mit Muttern gefeiert?


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2009)

Ups, gibt es ja doch in 2.4.

Wenn du mich mit weißem Blitz meinst, mit 2.4er Breite und dann noch Fat Albert ist da nicht mehr viel mit Blitz .
Die Blitze sind jetzt eher gelb, postgelb .
WE war u.a. Geschichte üben bei Junior angesagt. Sind doch bald Ferien. Da fällt doch immer allen Lehrern gleichzeitig auf, dass sie noch Klassenarbeiten schreiben lassen müssen !


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ups, gibt es ja doch in 2.4.
> 
> Wenn du mich mit weißem Blitz meinst, mit 2.4er Breite und dann noch Fat Albert ist da nicht mehr viel mit Blitz .
> Die Blitze sind jetzt eher gelb, postgelb .
> WE war u.a. Geschichte üben bei Junior angesagt. Sind doch bald Ferien. Da fällt doch immer allen Lehrern gleichzeitig auf, dass sie noch Klassenarbeiten schreiben lassen müssen !



Ja.ja so bleibt man frisch im Hirn!
Wieso ist der 2.4 Fat Albert langsam?
Gerade im Gelände sagt man doch, dass breite Reifen Vorteile haben. Und der Fat Albert ist als Faltreifen auch nicht viel schwerer. Außerdem ist da ja noch der Fahrer, der alles rausreißt(Du).


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

Aktueller Zwischenstand Hi-Heim-Tour:

Also Jimi, Günthe, Pfädchen und Eisenarsch aus Hi-Heim, sind dabei
Ich +3
Jaamaa
ChristianS
sind schon mal 10


Marc1111 + Gregor??
Dustins??
RaHA??
Edith L
(was ist eigentlich mit Dir, ich kenne die Geschichte, wie du zum Namen "Edith" gekommen bist, immer noch nicht)!

...und alle die vergessen habe..!

Mensch sind das viele - klasse!
Vielleicht stellen wir einen neuen Rekord auf (12).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2009)

Also in 2.4er Breite ist das auf Asphalt zu den 2.25er Nobby Nic doch schon merklich beschwerlicher. Ich habe die auf meinem Juchem mit 2,0 bar gefahren und das ging leichter als die breiten NN mit jetzt noch knapp 3,0 bar. 
Vorne habe ich ja auch noch den Fat Albert drauf. Hat zwar super Grip (Die neue, spezielle Frontversion ist vor allem auf Spurführung und Bremsgrip getrimmt), aber er rubbelt auf der Straße doch ganz schön. Junior hat die ja vorne und hinten und muß schon ganz schön treten. Dafür ist er bei schwierigen Verhältnissen, wie Matsch, nicht zu schlagen.

Man kann nicht alles haben, denke aber das der Nobby Nic doch der genialste Reifen mit dem größten Einsatzbereich ist.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (12. Mai 2009)

moin,
sacht ma höhenzugbiker, wen von euch hab ich heute morgen 11.05 zwischen wartjenstedt und burgberg getroffen. oder war´s gar keiner von euch.


----------



## marco.sz (12. Mai 2009)

Hatte der ein grünes Trikot an? Dann war ich das. 

@ Waldhase
ich fahre den Rocket Ron in 2.25 - rollt superleicht und er kommt mir in Kurven etwas bissiger als der NN vor. Bei meiner Tour heute hatte ich festgestellt, dass er sich schnell mit Matsch zusetzt, bot aber immernoch ausreichend Grip. Zur Pannenanfälligkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, die Reifen haben jetzt erst 400 Km runter.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> @ Waldhase
> ich fahre den Rocket Ron in 2.25 - rollt superleicht und er kommt mir in Kurven etwas bissiger als der NN vor. Bei meiner Tour heute hatte ich festgestellt, dass er sich schnell mit Matsch zusetzt, bot aber immernoch ausreichend Grip. Zur Pannenanfälligkeit kann ich noch nix sagen, die Reifen haben jetzt erst 400 Km runter.
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Gestern RR in 2.4 bestellt - heute geliefert - heute aufgezogen - danach Probefahrt -Fazit: Geiler Reifen, super Seitenhalt, rollt super, und hervorragender Kurvenlage. Bis nach den ersten 15km schaun wir mal wie es weitergeht..!

PS. Verkaufe gebrauchte Mountain King 2.2


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (12. Mai 2009)

marco.sz schrieb:


> Hatte der ein grünes Trikot an? Dann war ich das.



hmm, auf sowas achte ich nicht immer. ich schaue meist in das gesicht meines gegenüber. aber wenn wir uns begegnet sind dann haben wir uns gegrüßt. ich war der mit dem schwarzen marin ( leider ohne decals ) und der schwarz-silbernen manitou sport.


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich mit den Rocket Ron's?
> 
> Ist doch eher ein Wettkampfreifen. Pannenschutz und Haltbarkeit sind da begrenzt.
> Du hast doch jetzt den King von Conti, oder? Da würde ich doch lieber den Nobby Nic nehmen. Und gibt es den denn überhaupt in 2.4? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Du liest zuviel Bike-Bravo.
Vielleicht haben die da sogar recht, aber bis jetzt fährt sich der Rcket Ron super. NN bin ich schon gefahren, auch sehr gut aber ich bin der Meinung der RR ist besser (für mich).
Nacht - WH.


----------



## marco.sz (13. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...Fazit: Geiler Reifen, super Seitenhalt, rollt super, und hervorragender Kurvenlage...



sach ich doch.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du liest zuviel Bike-Bravo.



Ha, vielleicht vor fast 20 Jahren . Obwohl es da doch mehr die surf war. Ist aber gleicher Verlag. 
Und bei beiden steht heute wie damals der gleiche Mist drin, den man nicht immer glauben sollte. Da bietet doch heutzutage die SuFu im geliebten Net wesentlich mehr.

Obwohl durchblättern kann man sie doch mal, bei real oder REWE . Nein nein, macht man doch nicht!


----------



## waldhase (13. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ha, vielleicht vor fast 20 Jahren . Obwohl es da doch mehr die surf war. Ist aber gleicher Verlag.
> Und bei beiden steht heute wie damals der gleiche Mist drin, den man nicht immer glauben sollte. Da bietet doch heutzutage die SuFu im geliebten Net wesentlich mehr.
> 
> Obwohl durchblättern kann man sie doch mal, bei real oder REWE . Nein nein, macht man doch nicht!



Habe ich auch nicht ernsthaft geglaubt...!
Bin heute noch ne kleine Runde gedreht und habe festgestellt, geht immer noch gut. Mal schauen wie schnell die Reifen abgefahren sind, aber bisher waren dazu die Meinungen wesentlich positiver als die ersten Testergebnisse.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie schnell die Reifen abgefahren sind



Also bis zum 06.06.2009 sollten sie schon halten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Rocket Ron Freunde,
ich habe heute mit jemanden gesprochen, der den RR beim Wettka. fährt.
Sein Urteil:Super Gripp bei trockenem Wetter und auf Waldboden.
Nicht geeignet bei Nässe und steinigen Trails(z.b. Adlerhorst in SZ).
Durch die neuartige Gummimischung,ist er sehr leicht, aber das Pannenrisiko und die Abnutzung sind dadurch sehr hoch.
Ich würde ihn auch gerne fahren, aber ich glaube, das er nicht für unsere Touren geeignet ist. 
Wie es überall steht, es ist ein reiner Wettk. reifen.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn auch gerne fahren



........damit du noch schneller bist!


----------



## E430 (14. Mai 2009)

Ne, um ein wenig Gewicht zu sparen, wegen Bergauf usw.
Aber vielleicht, sollte ich mal an Körpergewicht sparen!!!


----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> Hi Rocket Ron Freunde,
> ich habe heute mit jemanden gesprochen, der den RR beim Wettka. fährt.
> Sein Urteil:Super Gripp bei trockenem Wetter und auf Waldboden.
> Nicht geeignet bei Nässe und steinigen Trails(z.b. Adlerhorst in SZ).
> ...



Also genau das Richtige für mich!
Ich stehe ständig mit meinem Schweinehund im Wettkampf!
Bisher habe ich was den Pannenschutz nur positives von Benutzern gelesen, das einzig Negative kommt von der "Fachpresse", deshalb opfere ich mich für einen abschließenden Selbstversuch.


----------



## E430 (14. Mai 2009)

deshalb opfere ich mich für einen abschließenden Selbstversuch.
 Du bist so selbstlos, dafür lieben wir dich!
Gestern habe ich auch meine Nobby Nic verflucht, mir sind beide Räder in der Kurve weggegangen.
Das Ende vom Lied: Rad im Dreck, Marc in den Brennesseln und einen lachenden ChritianS.


----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> deshalb opfere ich mich für einen abschließenden Selbstversuch.
> Du bist so selbstlos, dafür lieben wir dich!
> Gestern habe ich auch meine Nobby Nic verflucht, mir sind beide Räder in der Kurve weggegangen.
> Das Ende vom Lied: Rad im Dreck, Marc in den Brennesseln und einen lachenden ChritianS.



Das in der Kurve im Dreck liegen kenne ich schon!
Bisher kann ich sagen, dass gerade da die RoRo sehr stabil sind und durch Masch gehen sie durch wie das heiße Messer durch die Butter.
...Und vielen Dank für die Liebe, dass habe ich auch erwartet!


----------



## jaamaa (14. Mai 2009)

So so. Ist aber auch schlimm dieser ChristianS .

Und noch ne Frage:
Wo ist denn der Trail im Bereler Ries(?)


----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> So so. Ist aber auch schlimm dieser ChristianS .
> 
> Und noch ne Frage:
> Wo ist denn der Trail im Bereler Ries(?)



Am südlichlichen Waldrand, aber Marc1111 kann dir sicher den gps-track schicken.
vg. wh.


----------



## Marc1111 (14. Mai 2009)

So,

da bin ich wieder.

Den Trail im Bereler Rieß hab ich glaub noch nie aufgezeichnet.
Sieht aber ungefähr so aus. Ist nicht zu verfehlen.
Fahrtrichtung egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (14. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand von euch einen schönen GPS Track für den Harz????
Start in Bad Harzburg????


----------



## Chandru (14. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen schönen GPS Track für den Harz????
> Start in Bad Harzburg????



Wir sind 2007 auch von Bad Harzburg los: http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=oldigzxdcnborufr

Tolle, aber anstrengende Tour.


----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen schönen GPS Track für den Harz????
> Start in Bad Harzburg????



Unter: http://www.gpsies.com findest du sicher noch Alternativen.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Mai 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Wir sind 2007 auch von Bad Harzburg los: http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=oldigzxdcnborufr
> 
> Tolle, aber anstrengende Tour.


Besonders die paar km von der Eckertalsperre zum Brocken hoch sind nicht ohne. Kommt im Hochsommer besonder gut.

Oder wie wäre denn mal eine Tour mit dem Eckerlochstieg, wie hier in Bildern beschrieben, nur runter .
@waldhase
Wenn das die Rocket Ron's überleben, kauf ich mir auch welche .


----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. Mai 2009)

Ehhh ihr wisst schon das die Eckerlochstieg Tour eher was für Leute mit großen Spielzeugen ist, also so ab 180 mm aufwärts....
Ausserdem ist der Trail seit letztem Jahr auf der lass das lieber sein böser Radfahren Seite beim Forst gelandet.......


----------



## jaamaa (14. Mai 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ehhh ihr wisst schon das die Eckerlochstieg Tour eher was für Leute mit großen Spielzeugen ist, also so ab 180 mm aufwärts....
> Ausserdem ist der Trail seit letztem Jahr auf der lass das lieber sein böser Radfahren Seite beim Forst gelandet.......



Ja, schon gehört. Das Wort steht ja schon fast auf dem Index. 

War auch nur ein Scherz  (Sollte sich ja auch mehr auf die Reifenwahl beziehen).

Aber das sieht doch auch ganz nett aus: Tour #20649: Harz-Torfhaus-Märchenweg-Wolfswarte-Magdeburger Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. Mai 2009)

Und der Trail ist Super .....
Nur ein bissel DH lastig  !

Ach ja ich hab jetzt auch wieder meine komische CC/Stadtschlampe fertig gemacht, hab meinem Rad sogar noch nen neuen Satz Scheibenbremsen gesponsort.....
Aber nun hab ich hinten noch ne DH-Felge drin, aber sonst geht es *freu*


----------



## jaamaa (14. Mai 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ach ja ich hab jetzt auch wieder meine komische CC/Stadtschlampe fertig gemacht



Ist die auch Höhenzugtauglich?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. Mai 2009)

Ist ein Wilier CC Race Rahmen mit einer 120mm Bomber ETA drin und wenn die hintere Felge kommt Mavic Crossland Felgen, ich glaub das Ding sollte noch für ein bissel getingel reichen.... Aber irgendwie vermisse ich jetzt schon die Bremsleistung meiner Avid Code


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tips,

aber welcher Weg auf den Brocken und auch wieder runter ist gut befahrbar?? 
Dort war ich leider noch nie, weder zu Fuß noch mit der Bahn oder anders.


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips,
> 
> aber welcher Weg auf den Brocken und auch wieder runter ist gut befahrbar??
> Dort war ich leider noch nie, weder zu Fuß noch mit der Bahn oder anders.



Versuch doch die mal:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23340.html


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

@alle
Für alle Garmin-Fans, auf der Garmin Homepage könnt ihr eine neue Betaversion (BaseCamp)ähnlich Mapsource runterladen. Wie gesagt Betaversion, kann also noch Macken haben, ich habe bisher keine entdeckt.

Beim suchen könnte euch diese Link helfen:
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4435


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

Noch mal Danke für die Tips, hab mir eine Stecke aus mehreren zusammengebastelt.

Das Garmin BaseCamp habe ich mal getestet, kann ich auch keine Probleme melden, arbeite aber lieber mit MapSource.


----------



## ChristianS (15. Mai 2009)

Also am einfachsten fährt man zum Brocken hoch über Torfhaus. Ich denke mal für die jungfernfahrt ist das vollkommen ausreichend.
Der Vorschlag von "Chandru" ist da schon um einiges schwieriger.Wer noch nicht da oben war, der weiß garnicht wie besch... es sich auf diesen Panzerplatten fahren lässt. Das geht richtig in die Beine.


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

Was meinst Du mit besch. auf den Panzerplatten? Glatt oder Steil???


----------



## Chandru (15. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Also am einfachsten fährt man zum Brocken hoch über Torfhaus. Ich denke mal für die jungfernfahrt ist das vollkommen ausreichend.
> Der Vorschlag von "Chandru" ist da schon um einiges schwieriger.Wer noch nicht da oben war, der weiß garnicht wie besch... es sich auf diesen Panzerplatten fahren lässt. Das geht richtig in die Beine.


Naja, ich würde wieder den Grenzweg hochfahren und die Straße runter. 
1. Toller Ausblick, den kann man beim langsam fahren auch genießen
2. War auf der Straße deutlich mehr los (Wanderer, Rennradfahrer, ...)
3. Sind die Panzerplatten relativ gut zugewachsen

Klar, Straße ist einfacher zu fahren. Aber dann kann man auch mit dem Rennrad los! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit besch. auf den Panzerplatten? Glatt oder Steil???



Ich vermute er meint die Beschaffenheit der Platten, du hast ständig kleine Absätze so als ob du über einen liegenden Lattenzahn fährst...oder so.


----------



## Chandru (15. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich vermute er meint die Beschaffenheit der Platten, du hast ständig kleine Absätze so als ob du über einen liegenden Lattenzahn fährst...oder so.



Sieht so aus:


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

DU kannst natürlich den Brocken auch einzingeln und von hinten erklimmen, vielleicht so:
(Das sind auf 19km nur 590hm)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/355761]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

das habe ich als Abfahrt eingeplant.


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

Hab mir die Tour so vorgestellt.


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Tour so vorgestellt.



Sieht gut aus. Wie fährst du, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?
Schick mir doch mal den Track wenn du gefahren bist.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

im Uhrzeiger


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> im Uhrzeiger



Kannst DU mir trotzdem schicken.


----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2009)

Mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (15. Mai 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde wieder den Grenzweg hochfahren und die Straße runter.
> 1. Toller Ausblick, den kann man beim langsam fahren auch genießen
> 2. War auf der Straße deutlich mehr los (Wanderer, Rennradfahrer, ...)
> 3. Sind die Panzerplatten relativ gut zugewachsen
> ...



Naja wenn man kompl. Straße hoch fahren will, dann startet man glaube ich von Schierke aus. Also ich war erst einmal da oben und wir sind von Torfhaus über den Goetheweg dann ca. 1km unterhalb vom Brocken auf der asphaltierten Straße raus gekommen. Und ich war heil froh als ich oben war (mit dem Hintergedanken das noch ca. 50km vor mir liegen bis zum Ziel.)

Die Platten sind deshalb "bescheiden", weil die Rillen, wie waldhase schon richtig geschrieben hat so sind, als wenn man über einen lattenzaun die ganze zeit fährt.Nur die latten sind so weit auseinander, dass man die ganze zeit rein raus rein raus rein raus fährt.


----------



## Chandru (15. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Naja wenn man kompl. Straße hoch fahren will, dann startet man glaube ich von Schierke aus. Also ich war erst einmal da oben und wir sind von Torfhaus über den Goetheweg dann ca. 1km unterhalb vom Brocken auf der asphaltierten Straße raus gekommen. Und ich war heil froh als ich oben war (mit dem Hintergedanken das noch ca. 50km vor mir liegen bis zum Ziel.)
> 
> Die Platten sind deshalb "bescheiden", weil die Rillen, wie waldhase schon richtig geschrieben hat so sind, als wenn man über einen lattenzaun die ganze zeit fährt.Nur die latten sind so weit auseinander, dass man die ganze zeit rein raus rein raus rein raus fährt.



Stimmt, Goetheweg und dann den Rest Straße ist sicher eine gute alternative.
Noch ein "Tipp", fahr nicht an Sonn- oder Feiertagen. Gerade bei gutem Wetter ist da die Hölle los.


----------



## ChristianS (15. Mai 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Noch ein "Tipp", fahr nicht an Sonn- oder Feiertagen. Gerade bei gutem Wetter ist da die Hölle los.



Das unterschreibe ich. 
Oder wenigstens früh genug los fahren bevor der gemeine Wanderer seine Stiefel schnürrt und los hetzt.


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2009)

@Alle
Moin, die Sonne lacht, wo geht es denn dieses WE hin, was habt Ihr so geplant (mit dem Rad natürlich)?


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Stimmt, Goetheweg und dann den Rest Straße ist sicher eine gute alternative.
> Noch ein "Tipp", fahr nicht an Sonn- oder Feiertagen. Gerade bei gutem Wetter ist da die Hölle los.


 
Goetheweg?
Entweder nen Tag Urlaub nehmen oder am WE morgens um 5 Uhr losfahren *

oder das hier.........*


----------



## Marc1111 (17. Mai 2009)

Sind heute mal die Harztour gefahren.
Hatten mit Wanderern und anderen stehenden Objekten keine Probleme.
War sehr wenig los.
66 Km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Sind heute mal die Harztour gefahren.
> Hatten mit Wanderern und anderen stehenden Objekten keine Probleme.
> War sehr wenig los.
> 66 Km.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht nach einer gelungenen Tour aus. Nach Eurer Kleidung zu Urteilen, war es doch etwas frisch oben!
(Quietscht die Achse noch?)


----------



## Marc1111 (17. Mai 2009)

Auf dem Brocken war es richtig kalt, sonst Kurze Hose, Trikot kurz.
War wirklich eine gelungende Tour. (kein Regen!)

Das Quietschen von seiner Achse ist bedeutend besser, dank Deinem Tipp.


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Badenser,
seid ihr noch trocken nach Hause gekommen? 

@tobe man
Weiß ist zwar die Farbe dieses Sommers, aber nicht die Farbe des einfachen Putzens.
Musste heute nach der Schlammfahrt zum ersten mal meins putzen. Oah.........das nächst wird dann wieder schwarz.


----------



## Dustins (18. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo Badenser,
> seid ihr noch trocken nach Hause gekommen?



Ja, wir sind trocken angekommen. Ich hab dann noch ne kleine Runde mit meiner Tochter gedreht. Ihr hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen das kleine Cube Team Kid 200 gekauft!






Jetzt ist Sie schon begeisterte Bikerin


----------



## waldhase (18. Mai 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind trocken angekommen. Ich hab dann noch ne kleine Runde mit meiner Tochter gedreht. Ihr hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen das kleine Cube Team Kid 200 gekauft!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Rad! Wo hast du das her? Mein Sohn ist jetzt 1,47m und braucht wahrscheinlich das 260er.


----------



## Dustins (18. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Wo hast du das her?



Ich habe das Bike aus dem Tretlager in Salzgitter Bad.


----------



## waldhase (18. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Aktueller Zwischenstand Hi-Heim-Tour:
> 
> Also Jimi, Günthe, Pfädchen und Eisenarsch aus Hi-Heim, sind dabei
> Ich +3
> ...




JA RADLER WAS MACHT DER 6.6.?
Gibt es noch Mitfahrer?
Nur noch knapp 3 Wochen.


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Wo hast du das her? Mein Sohn ist jetzt 1,47m und braucht wahrscheinlich das 260er.


Dann hol doch gleich ein großes Rad. Ab dieser Größe wachsen die Jungs unglaublich schnell.
Tja, die Tage sind gezählt, bis er dir in die Augen schaut. Auf gleicher Höhe natürlich .


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Dann hol doch gleich ein großes Rad. Ab dieser Größe wachsen die Jungs unglaublich schnell.
> Tja, die Tage sind gezählt, bis er dir in die Augen schaut. Auf gleicher Höhe natürlich .



Mein altes Stumpi steht doch noch inder Garage, aber mit 19 Zoll Rahmen, dürfte das noch ein paar Jahre warten, selbst mit kurzem Vorbau. Apropos Vorbau, noch jemand einen Kurzen Vorbau (Ahead) rumliegen?
Das Stevens Kinder MTB hat mit 26" Rädern einen 14" Rahmen.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mein altes Stumpi steht doch noch inder Garage, aber mit 19 Zoll Rahmen, dürfte das noch ein paar Jahre warten, selbst mit kurzem Vorbau. Apropos Vorbau, noch jemand einen Kurzen Vorbau (Ahead) rumliegen?
> Das Stevens Kinder MTB hat mit 26" Rädern einen 14" Rahmen.



Was ist für dich kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was ist für dich kurz?



So kurz wie möglich.


----------



## ChristianS (20. Mai 2009)

Moin zusammen,
wir hatten gestern unsere erste Harztour 2009 gestartet.
Teilnehmer: SebastianNbg, E430 (Postman), und ich.
Strecke: ca. 55km mit ca. 1200hm.
Start/Ziel: Okertalsperre
Wetter: besser gings nicht

Bilder: hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17644


----------



## waldhase (20. Mai 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wir hatten gestern unsere erste Harztour 2009 gestartet.
> Teilnehmer: SebastianNbg, E430 (Postman), und ich.
> Strecke: ca. 55km mit ca. 1200hm.
> ...



Schöne Fotos!


----------



## Dustins (20. Mai 2009)

Ist die Tour voll mit solchen Trails?
Sieht schon geil aus!


----------



## ChristianS (20. Mai 2009)

Von der Okertalsperre bis Torfhaus war´s recht unspektakulär. Südlich von Torfhaus ging´s dann los mit den Trails (s.Pics, der mit diesen Holzbrücken).  Motto: Bremse auf . Wolfswarte und Magdeburger Weg waren auch wie immer sehr gut.


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mein altes Stumpi steht doch noch inder Garage, aber mit 19 Zoll Rahmen, dürfte das noch ein paar Jahre warten, selbst mit kurzem Vorbau. Apropos Vorbau, noch jemand einen Kurzen Vorbau (Ahead) rumliegen?
> Das Stevens Kinder MTB hat mit 26" Rädern einen 14" Rahmen.


 
@ Waldhase, hab noch einen kurzen Vorbau, Mitte - Mitte 6,5 cm aber mit Winkel. Zum Testen gut genug.


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Mai 2009)

@ Christian, bitte bitte GPS Track von Harztour schicken


----------



## ChristianS (20. Mai 2009)

Hier kann sich jeder den Track selber runterladen. http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20649.html 

Wir sind die Tour nicht an der Romkerhalle gestartet, sondern weiter oben direkt an der Okertalsperre.


----------



## Marc1111 (23. Mai 2009)

Noch alle Da???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco.sz (24. Mai 2009)

ja ich, wenn auch selten.

Für die 23.KW plane ich meine erste Fahrt auf den Brocken (2. Versuch), direkt von Lebenstedt aus. Von daher würde mich mal interessieren, auf welch einer Streckenlänge, so ungefähr, diese berühmt-berüchtigten Panzerplatten liegen. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Marc1111 (24. Mai 2009)

Die letzten 3,8 km auf dem Weg zum Brocken. Von der Eckertalsperre aus. Viel Spass, bei der Auffahrt.
Die ist wirklich hart!!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2009)

Bin dann auch wieder von meinem Dirtmasters Trip zurück. Ist echt eine andere Welt. Da fahren die normalo Kids so, dass du aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus kommst.
Ich bin da auch einige mal die Contistrecke runter. Ist aber echt die ultimative Adrenalinspritze, weil auch immer die Angst mitfährt, wenn du über eine der zahlreichen Steilkurven hinaus schiesst, dein Bike irgendwo unten in Winterberg landet . Auf der Strecke waren auch keine Planken, wie auf dem Foto.

Dann doch lieber den geliebten Höhenzug oder den Harz.
Und nach Schwarzwald im letzten Jahr und jetzt Sauerland muß ich sagen, dass wir hier richtig gute Trail vor der Haustür haben.


----------



## waldhase (25. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin von unserer ausgedehnten Ostseetour wieder zurück, habe gestern noch eine Mördertour gedreht. 32km mit 150hm, da musst man schon alles geben.
Und herrliche Luft dabei.
Schöne Woche.
wh.


----------



## Dustins (25. Mai 2009)

@ Jaamaa

hab am Sonntag den Kicker gefunden. Ist echt krass steil der Gute.



> ultimative Adrenalinspritze, weil auch immer die Angst mitfährt



Die Kids machen sich halt noch keine Platte. 
Dienstunfähigkeit ist für die Familie gleich "gesicherte Armut"!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. Mai 2009)

@jaamaa: Ich glaub das ist reine gewöhnungssache! Wenn ich auf meiner CC Schlampe sitze dann hab ich auch immer angst, so dünne Reifen und ohne Schutz da muss man ja angst bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2009)

Habe ja schon nen AM mit kurzem Vorbau, 140 mm Fahrwerk, breitem Lenker, 2.4er Fat Albert und ne halbe Protektorenausrüstung. Sollte ja schon für einiges geeignet sein.

Aber es ist letztlich doch reine Kopfsache.
Dustins Zitat (_Dienstunfähigkeit ist für die Familie gleich "gesicherte Armut") _trifft es auf den Punkt.

Das war dann doch eher etwas für meinen Sohn. Der hat sich dort richtig wohl gefühlt. 
Ich habe mich dann auf den Trails bei der Rückfahrt ausgetobt. Haben dann im Wald diese "North Shore Anlage mit Sicherheitsgeländer" gefunden.





Leider wurde das Holz zum Ende immer schmieriger, so das mein Canyon zur Billardkugel wurde. Das Hinterrad ist immer links, rechts, links, rechts, links gegen die Bande, bis das Bike mit dem Lenker über dem Geländer zum Stehen kam.
Man hätte ja auch beachten können, dass es 20 min vorher geregnet hatte. Soviel zum Mitdenken.

Aber ich gebe mich noch nicht ganz geschlagen. Demnächst geht es nochmal nach Hahnenklee.


----------



## ChristianS (25. Mai 2009)

ja holz und regen bzw. nässe passen nicht zusammen. da können die reifen noch so breit sein. 

als wir bei unserer harztour (siehe meinen link zum fotoalbum) auf dem Märchenweg und Magdeburger Weg gefahren sind, hatte ich auch so meine bedenken, das man diese wege nur bei staubtrockenen untergund richtig genießen kann. bei nässe wären dort viele passagen unfahrbar gewesen. aber wir hatten glück. war alles schön trocken und griffig.

@waldhase
wilkommen zurück. hoffe du hast dich gut von uns allen erholt.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. Mai 2009)

Hö??? 

Sonntag hat es in Winterberg nicht geregnet, nur Donnerstag und Freitag achja und Mittwoch zum Aufbau....
Wann warst du den da? Vielleicht hat man sich ja gesehen?


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2009)

Wir waren von Mi bis So in der Nähe von Schmallenberg. In Wibe waren wir am Fr vorm. mit Bikes und am Sa bis 14.00 zum Gucken und Shoppen.

Geregnet hat es irgendwie immer mal irgendwann, außer am So auf der Autobahn. Da gab es Sonne pur mit gefühlten 50°C .


----------



## Skywalker_sz (25. Mai 2009)

Stimmt Freitag war der große Regen...... aber sonst war es schon cool, wenn nur der Sonnenbrand nicht wäre


----------



## E430 (27. Mai 2009)

@Waldhase
Hallo Waldhase, du wolltest evt. am So. die Tour vom Radstudio BS mit machen?
Wollte eigentlich auch mit, aber ich weiß nicht wie lange die Tour dauert, denn meine Schwiegermutter hat Geb.
Hast du was gehört, wie lange die immer unterwegs sind?


----------



## waldhase (27. Mai 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Hallo Waldhase, du wolltest evt. am So. die Tour vom Radstudio BS mit machen?
> Wollte eigentlich auch mit, aber ich weiß nicht wie lange die Tour dauert, denn meine Schwiegermutter hat Geb.
> Hast du was gehört, wie lange die immer unterwegs sind?



Hallöchen,
der Guide ist für 3-4 Std. gebucht, somit sollten wir ca. 13 - 14 Uhr wieder in Goslar sein.
Ich werde aber erst am Samstag entscheiden ob ich fahre. Schick mir doch mal deine Handynummer per PN, dann kann ich mich melden!


----------



## Dustins (27. Mai 2009)

Moinsen, hab ne Frage in die Runde.
Kennt jemand einen Händler der "Bionicon" Bikes im Protfolio hat? Würde die gern antesten.

@ Waldhase
Bei deiner Tour am 06. bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2009)

Bionicon Bikes
Versuch es mal bei der ZWEIRAD COMPANY  in Peine. Telefon (0 51 71) 988 178

Ich habe mir bei dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg mal so alles angeschaut. Neben den Rocky Mountains, für die das nötige Kleigeld vorhanden sein muß, ist mir die gesamte VOTEC Modellreihe aufgefallen. Die haben dies Jahr echte Hingucker auf den Markt gebracht und das zu sehr guten Preisen.


----------



## Dustins (28. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bionicon Bikes
> Versuch es mal bei der ZWEIRAD COMPANY  in Peine. Telefon (0 51 71) 988 178



Mensch das ist ja SUPER, hatte dachte muss bis zum Bodensee eiern was ich natürlich nicht machen würde.

Ich suche ja schon die ganze Zeit nach einem Bike, soll nicht über 2000 kosten. Durch das ganze belesen tut man nur noch mehr Optionen auf. Ich bin schon ganz verwirrt. 

Mein Favorit ist ja das Cube Fritzz aber da steht die Kohle gegen.
Bionicon finde ich echt vom Konzept her ganz nett, aber da hab ich nicht so die Erfahrungen auswerten können über deren eigenes entwickeltes Geometrie-Konzept. Dann werde ich wohl mal am WE nach Peine fahren.

DANKE für den Tipp.

Naja, hab mir fest vorgenommen bei einem der größeren Bike-Events mal aufzuschlagen um ein paar Bikes zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ Waldhase
> Bei deiner Tour am 06. bin ich nicht dabei.



Schade, aber wir werden sicher noch ein paar Touren planen (das ist keine Drohung).
Viel Spaß bei der Bikesuche!
wh.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2009)

Ruf aber vorher an, ob was da ist.

Das Fritzz ist aber schon doll Enduro/FR. Sollen es denn160 mm sein?

@waldhase
Gibt es denn schon was Neues zur Tour (Strecke, Treff, Teinehmer) am 06.06.?


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ruf aber vorher an, ob was da ist.
> 
> Das Fritzz ist aber schon doll Enduro/FR. Sollen es denn160 mm sein?
> 
> ...



Nabend,
Strecke ist fertig, rd. 32Km.
Start bleibt bei 14.00 Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus 
kuckse hier: http://www.soehrer-forsthaus.de/
Teilnehmer sind wir bis heute 10.
Eine tolle Truppe, es wird sicher eine schöne Tour


----------



## Dustins (28. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das Fritzz ist aber schon doll Enduro/FR. Sollen es denn160 mm sein?


Na ja, ist ja durch aus tourentaugliches Enduro-Bike. Das wÃ¤re schon fein, aber die rund 2.800â¬ sind hart.

Ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ob es ein AM oder Enduro werden soll. Die ÃbergÃ¤nge sind ja teilweise verschwommen.

Hab mal auf der Votec-Seite gestÃ¶bert, sind echt ganz nett. 
Hab ja noch Zeit, will mir ja nicht sofort eins kaufen....obwohl im Grund schon.....

Ist wie bei kleinen Kindern, deren Willen soll man ja auch nicht sofort befriedigt 

Also quÃ¤le ich mich selbst......... Die Qual der Wahl quÃ¤lt zusÃ¤tzlich.
Verdammt bin ich hart zu mir.


@ Waldhase
Bekommen wir sicher hin ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2009)

Also bei den Enduros ist ja mein Favorit das Trek Remedy. Das 7 für 2600,-
Oder das Votec VSX 1.1 für 1999,- Beide 10 von 10 Punkten in der akt. Freeride (von Sohn ).

Bin aber der Meinung das die 140 mm hier doch reichen. Bikepark fährt man halt nicht nicht so oft, dafür aber immer mal den Berg hoch.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Strecke ist fertig, rd. 32Km.
> Start bleibt bei 14.00 Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus
> kuckse hier: http://www.soehrer-forsthaus.de/
> ...



Upps, ist doch ganz schön weit. Da bin ich ja schon fertig bevor es los geht. Muß ich wohl doch mit dem Auto kommen.
Und wieso nur 10? Waren es nicht mehr? Da muß noch mal die Werbetrommel in Hi gerührt werden.


----------



## Dustins (29. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also bei den Enduros ist ja mein Favorit das Trek Remedy. Das 7 für 2600,-
> Oder das Votec VSX 1.1 für 1999,- Beide 10 von 10 Punkten in der akt.



Wenn du das Remedy nimmst wird das von Trex als All-Mountain bezeichnet.
Ja 140 würden sicher reichen. Ich bin mir da ja wie gesagt nicht sicher und die Grenzen sind nicht ganz klar definiert. 

Mit absenkbarer Federgabel sollte auch ein Uphill nicht das Problem sein. Gewicht ist ja eher bei den rotierenden Komponenten entscheidend.


----------



## waldhase (29. Mai 2009)

*Tourteilnehmer 6.6.09 Hildesheim-Salze-Diekholzen bis heute:*
Jimi, 
Günther, 
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +3
Jaamaa
ChristianS
sind schon mal 11


----------



## Skywalker_sz (29. Mai 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Gewicht ist ja eher bei den rotierenden Komponenten entscheidend.



Da hast du recht, aber es gibt ja auch Tublessreifen inkl. den dazu passenden Felgen, und wenn an dem Rad keine Tublessfelgen dran sind kann man sich doch einen speziellen Tublesskit Satz kaufen. Die kosten so um die 70 inkl. Milch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (29. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Strecke ist fertig, rd. 32Km.
> Start bleibt bei 14.00 Uhr am Söhrer Forsthaus
> kuckse hier: http://www.soehrer-forsthaus.de/
> ...



ich freue mich schon richtig auf die tour in badse. der salzgitter höhenzug wird so langsam langweilig. kann mich garnicht mehr so richtig motivieren eine mtb runde in sz zu drehen.
ich werde mal zur abschreckung eine runde um den salzgittersee drehen. dann fällt mir vielleicht wieder ein, wie schön und abwechslungsreich es doch in unseren wäldern ist.
das wird mich bestimmt motivieren


----------



## Dustins (29. Mai 2009)

@ Jaamaa

Danke für den Tipp mit der Zweirad-Company, sehr nette Leute da. Beratung war echt Top
Der Verkäufer hat sich mega Zeit genommen um mir das Bionicon EDISON LTD erklärt.







Bin 15 Minuten das Teil Probe gefahren. Um die Steigeigenschaften zu testen war ich in einem Parkhaus. Die Stufenlose Fahrwerksverstellung ist schon geil.

Werde mal ein paar andere Bikes testen. Ist jedenfalls echt ne Alternative.
Einfaches Setup, hat laune gemacht.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, Bekannte hatte sich da vor ein paar Wochen ein Stevens Treking gekauft. War auch sehr zufrieden.

Was hatten die denn da an Bekleidung? Suche noch ein paar Sachen.


----------



## Dustins (30. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was hatten die denn da an Bekleidung? Suche noch ein paar Sachen.



Hehe, also auf Bekleidung habe ich echt gar nicht so geschaut. Die haben oben irgendwie noch Kleidung in der oberen Etage. Muss ich mal Tobe-Man fragen. 
Ich war mit dem Verkäufer beschädigt.

Antwort kommt also bald.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (30. Mai 2009)

Also in Schulenberg war heute auch einer mit nem Bionicon. Also das Ding ist echt nur was für Touren. Auf dem Freeride macht es erstaunlich schnell schlapp. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie alt das Teil war, aber für meine Verhältnisse war das Rad super laut und ich meine jetzt nicht ein Nabengeräusch, aber die Technik find ich intressant.


----------



## Dustins (31. Mai 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Also in Schulenberg war heute auch einer mit nem Bionicon. Also das Ding ist echt nur was für Touren. Auf dem Freeride macht es erstaunlich schnell schlapp.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie alt das Teil war, aber für meine Verhältnisse war das Rad super laut und ich meine jetzt nicht ein Nabengeräusch, aber die Technik find ich intressant.



Geh mal ins Detail. Warum ist es nur was für Touren? Welches Bionicon war es? Was hat die Lautstärke mit schlapp zu tun?
Wenn es so ein Knarzen ist, das hat der Typ mir erklärt. Kann man mit zwei Schrauben beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (31. Mai 2009)

Also er hatte ein Edison in Grau, also das etwas besser ausgestatete Bike. Die Technik fand ich cool also das Verstellen der Geometrie war auch im Gelände möglich, hat meiner Meinung auch ein bissel was gebracht aber für nen richtigen Test war der Schulenberger Vorplatz etwas klein.
Naja auf dem FR ein Schulenberg ist das Rad nunmal recht schnell an seine Grenzen gekommen, also die Geometrie war dafür einfach mal überhaupt nicht ansgelegt auf dem schnellen 4Cross war es glaube ich ok, aber sobald es richtig Ruppig wurde war das Rad überfordert. Der Besitzer meinte halt auch, für einmal im Bikepark reicht es aber für öfter kommt es zu schnell an seine Grenzen.

Ja genau da war ein Knarzen und unentwegt als ich damit meine Runde gedreht habe.
Was mich ein bissel gestört hat war das man die Dämpfer/Gabel nicht richtig abstimmen konnte bzw ich keine Einstellung gesehen habe.


----------



## Dustins (31. Mai 2009)

Ich will ja auch ab und an in den Bike-Park. Du kennst doch mein Zeitansatz.
Bundeswehr, Familie, Haus usw.

Ich brauche eine tourentaugliche All-Mountain-Enduro-Kiste.

Freerider bin ich nicht. Ich suche halt ein Bike was mir im Höhenzug Spaß bringt und ich alle paar Monate mal in den Bike-Park kann.

Das Knarzen kommt vom Lenker. Ist doof, aber alle paar Wochen mal sauber machen und gut. Soweit die Info.

Ok, Gabel kann man nicht viel machen das stimmt, man kann aber eine Gegendruckbehälter für die Zugstufenregelung mit kaufen, kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Mai 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine tourentaugliche All-Mountain-Enduro-Kiste.



Ja, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau habe ich auch gesucht und ich denke mit dem AM auch gefunden.


----------



## Dustins (31. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau habe ich auch gesucht und ich denke mit dem AM auch gefunden.




Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hält mich vom Bionicon nur die Bekanntheit ab und das auf der Gabel/Dämpfer nicht Fox oder RS drauf steht!


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2009)

@E430
Wer zu spät kommt...
Erfährt den Begriff Singletrail ganz neu.
Habe ich mich halt allein durch die Goslarer Berge gekämpft und war noch kurz "auf Schalke".
So bin ich aus Frust 800hm geradelt und war dafür pünktlich beim Fußballturnier meines Sohnes.
Weiterhin schöne Pfingsten.
wh

*6.6. jetzt 12 Teilnehmer*


----------



## E430 (2. Juni 2009)

@waldhase
Schade,hätte mich ja mal interessiert wo die so rum fahren.
Die nächste Tour vom Rad Studio machen wir mit.
Habe mich den ganzen Tag über mich geärgert, das ich nicht mitgefahren bin.


----------



## waldhase (2. Juni 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Schade,hätte mich ja mal interessiert wo die so rum fahren.
> Die nächste Tour vom Rad Studio machen wir mit.
> Habe mich den ganzen Tag über mich geärgert, das ich nicht mitgefahren bin.



Ja schade, denn das Wetter war ja OK. Das nächste Mal müsste der 28. Juni sein, da bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht da. Den 26.Juli habe ich mir jetzt erst einmal frei gehalten


----------



## waldhase (2. Juni 2009)

*Tourteilnehmer 6.6.09 Hildesheim-Salze-Diekholzen bis heute:*
Jimi, 
Günther, 
Pfädchen
Eisenarsch
Wunderkiste
Ich +2
Jaamaa
ChristianS
Oxysept
sind schon mal 11

Es fehlen noch einige hier aus dem Salzgitter Forum!
Was ist mit Marc & Gregor (schöne Transalptrainingstour)
oder mit RaHA. E430 fährst du am 6.6. ein Rennen?
Und wer ist sonst noch so dabei -Skywalker sz und marco sz??

Für die Anfahrt zum Söhrer Forsthaus (SF) ist sicher das Auto am besten.
Zum Abschluß können wir noch ein lecker alkoholfreies Weizen im SF trinken.


----------



## SushYm4n (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich wohne in Braunschweig und suche hier nach ein paar schönen Strecken zum Radeln. Mit Trails usw. habe ich noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung, ich weiß aber, dass es mir riesigen Spass machen würde.
Habt ihr bei euch in Salzgitter ab und zu Biketreffen, wo ihr die Berge unsicher macht?
Ich würde da gerne mal mitkommen. Bin 21 Jahre alt und fahre ein recht hochwertiges CC MTB von Focus.
Könnt euch auch per PN bei mir melden


----------



## marco.sz (3. Juni 2009)

@waldhase
ich habe kein Auto und müsste daher mit dem Rad anreisen - da ich nicht weiss was für eine Tour in Badse auf mich zu kommt möchte ich mir das lieber nicht antun. Im Moment ist auch unklar ob ich am WE überhaupt biken kann, beim Bremsen entlüften ist mir so ´ne blöde Madenschraube abhanden gekommen. Ersatz ist zwar bestellt, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wann die Lieferung kommt.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (3. Juni 2009)

@waldhase
Nein,das Rennen ist am 07.06.09
Mein Sohn hat am Sa. eine Veranstalltung,leider!!!
Das Rennen würde ich gerne mit fahren aber die Startgebühr ist sehr hoch.


----------



## E430 (3. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Nachttour?
ChristianS und ich haben schon ein paar Nachtfahrten gemacht.
Absoluter Spaßfaktor!


----------



## waldhase (4. Juni 2009)

So es entwickelt sich zur Rekordteilnahme.

Das aktuelle Teilnehmerfeld sieht wie folgt aus:
*6.6.09 Hildesheim-Söhre-Salze-Diekholzen:*
 Jimi, 
 Günther (fällt leider krank aus)
 Pfädchen
 Eisenarsch
 Wunderkiste
 Ich +2
 Jaamaa +1
 ChristianS
 Oxysept
Hils-Biker +1-3
 Snakehead
MasterAss
 sind schon mal 15-17

Und danach ein lecker Weizen im SF...klingt gutoder wer muss danach sofort weg?

Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen, dass die Teilnahme freiwillig ist und der/die Organisator(en) keine Haftung für Körper- und Sachschäden übernimmt/übernehmen. Also einer fährt vor und wer will fährt hinterher.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juni 2009)

@waldhase
Noch zwei für Sa, ein Bekannter und Snakehead wollten auch mit. 

@E430
Nachttour? Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt. Da bedarf es doch aber einer gewissen Ausrüstung, wie Halo's oder Nachtsichtgerät. Oder ohne alles bei Vollmond? 
Schwieriger ist aber die Tatsache, dass wenn ich bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit mit Radlerdress meiner Frau Tschüß sage, sie dann wahrscheinlich doch den Arzt rufen wird. 

@SushYm4n
Willkommen 
Feste Treffs gibt es nicht. Einfach mal nachfragen, auch kurzfristig. Am WE geht immer was.

@Dustins
Wie waren die Pferde? Haben es doch nicht geschafft.
Und? Bike schon bestellt?

@all
Wer hat den mal Lust auf eine dieser schönen technischen Trailtouren im Harz?


----------



## Dustins (4. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Dustins
> Wie waren die Pferde? Haben es doch nicht geschafft.
> Und? Bike schon bestellt?



Ich steh ja nicht so auf Pferde, eher auf Drahtesel. Meine Tochter hat sich gefreurt.

Bike ist noch nicht bestellt. Ich vergleiche noch. Bei der Preisklasse bekommt man nur Bikes mit U-Turn (Canyon ausgenommen). 
U-Turn will ich nicht haben. 
Dieses Bionicon Edison beschäftigt mich immer noch tierisch. Hab echt mega viel gelesen. Selten was negatives..... 
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich es bestelle, dann hab ich es evtl., wenn ich von Malle zurrück bin........



jaamaa schrieb:


> @all
> Wer hat den mal Lust auf eine dieser schönen technischen Trailtouren im Harz?



Ich hab lust.


----------



## Marc1111 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr,

Muss für den 06.06. leider absagen. 
Samstag arbeiten. 
Viel Spass wüsche ich euch.


----------



## E430 (4. Juni 2009)

@jaamaa
Wir sind natürlich mit Licht am Rad gefahren, das ist auch erforderlich.
Macht aber 100% Spaß!!!


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich hab lust.


Harztour.
Dann schlage mal einen Termin vor.


----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2009)

Für alle Hildesheimfahrer bitte Hildesheimforum lese, ich schreibe jetzt nicht mehr doppelt-OK!?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=201591&highlight=hildesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (5. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Harztour.
> Dann schlage mal einen Termin vor.



mhh, laß uns darüber sprechen wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.
Sollte ja unter der Woche passieren, oder? ich mein wegen dem Fußvolk.

Ich habe im Juli noch mal 2 Wochen Urlaub. Da findet sich sicher ein Tag.

Man fahre ich jetzt los und bestelle mir das Bike. Ich habe heute frei.......
AAAAHHHHH........


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juni 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> mhh, laß uns darüber sprechen wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.
> Sollte ja unter der Woche passieren, oder? ich mein wegen dem Fußvolk.
> 
> Ich habe im Juli noch mal 2 Wochen Urlaub. Da findet sich sicher ein Tag.
> ...



OK
Schönen Urlaub

@ChristianS
hast du die heutige Tour aufgezeichnet?


----------



## waldhase (8. Juni 2009)

@all
War ne schöne Tour in Hi-Heim!
War jetzt die vierte IBC-Tour 2009 für mich.
Wo und wann steigt denn nun die nächste Runde?
Macht doch mal Vorschläge!!


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @all
> War ne schöne Tour in Hi-Heim!
> War jetzt die vierte IBC-Tour 2009 für mich.
> Wo und wann steigt denn nun die nächste Runde?
> Macht doch mal Vorschläge!!



Nach den Hm in Hi.......

...Hahnenklee.
Mit der Gondel hoch, Trail runter


----------



## ChristianS (8. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nach den Hm in Hi.......
> 
> ...Hahnenklee.
> Mit der Gondel hoch, Trail runter



Da würde ich event. auch mal mitkommen nach Hahnenklee. Einfach mal schaun, ob das was für mich ist oder nicht. Zum Glück gibt es da ja auch die Chicken Ways, also kann man die Sprünge auch umfahren.

Ansonsten, hätte ich Lust nochmal die Bodensteiner Klippen zu fahren. Aber diesesmal Start/Ziel in Sillium. Da soll ja auch noch ein schöner Trail Richtung Jägerhaus sein. Sonst fällt mir nur noch der Harz im allgemeinen ein.

Achso, am Samstag die Tour in Badse war auch meine 4. IBC-Tour. Mal gucken wieviele wir dieses Jahr noch zusammen kriegen.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Da würde ich event. auch mal mitkommen nach Hahnenklee. Einfach mal schaun, ob das was für mich ist oder nicht. Zum Glück gibt es da ja auch die Chicken Ways, also kann man die Sprünge auch umfahren.
> 
> Ansonsten, hätte ich Lust nochmal die Bodensteiner Klippen zu fahren. Aber diesesmal Start/Ziel in Sillium. Da soll ja auch noch ein schöner Trail Richtung Jägerhaus sein. Sonst fällt mir nur noch der Harz im allgemeinen ein.
> 
> Achso, am Samstag die Tour in Badse war auch meine 4. IBC-Tour. Mal gucken wieviele wir dieses Jahr noch zusammen kriegen.



Hahnenklee war ich im September einmal. Damals noch mit dem Hardtail. Damit kommt man auch runter und kann seinen Spaß haben. Gibt ja, wie du schon sagtest, die Chicken Ways. Sind auch schon ein paar North Shore Elemente gefahren. RESPEKT!
Ich muß da demnächst auf jeden Fall hin, weil mein Sohn dafür noch ein Gutschein hat. Außerdem müssen wir noch üben, denn im Juli macht der Bikepark am Wurmberg auf. Da will ich dann unbedingt hin, um auch die Tannen zu suchen, die ich im Winter mit dem Snowboard geköpft habe . 
Hahnenklee Termin? Ich glaube Dustins and Friends wollen dann auch mit.

Jägerhaus jederzeit!
Ansonsten Harztrailrunde, Höhenzug oder Kickerrunde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (9. Juni 2009)

@waldhase / ChristianS
Der Track der Hi Tour von Jimi sagt mir, dass wir über 65 km und fast1400 hm gefahren sind . Das war ja easy. Last uns dann morgen die Alpen überqueren!
Nee, was ist falsch? Hat einer von euch die genauen Daten?


----------



## waldhase (9. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase / ChristianS
> Der Track der Hi Tour von Jimi sagt mir, dass wir über 65 km und fast1400 hm gefahren sind . Das war ja easy. Last uns dann morgen die Alpen überqueren!
> Nee, was ist falsch? Hat einer von euch die genauen Daten?



Mein Track sagt im Mapsource 32,1 Km. Die Höhenmeter kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, dazu müsste ich den Track auf mein Garmin überspielen.


----------



## ChristianS (9. Juni 2009)

Und ich hab mir den Track noch nicht angeschaut.
Hab mir Windows7 aufn Rechner inst. und hab Mapsource ect. noch nicht drauf. Gucke ich mir aber bei Gelegenheit an.


----------



## Chandru (9. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mein Track sagt im Mapsource 32,1 Km. Die Höhenmeter kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, dazu müsste ich den Track auf mein Garmin überspielen.



Versuchs doch mal mit GPS-Track-Analyse. Du solltest allerdings - nach dem laden des Tracks - das Höhenprofil glätten (Trackpoints bearbeiten -> Höhenprofil glätten).


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juni 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit GPS-Track-Analyse. Du solltest allerdings - nach dem laden des Tracks - das Höhenprofil glätten (Trackpoints bearbeiten -> Höhenprofil glätten).



Schon geschehen. Zeigt aber immer mehr an, auch nach dem Glätten. In diesem Fall 1140 hm, während es bei Gpsies.com nur 830 hm sind.
Und nun  

Werde mal wieder mit aufzeichnen. Ist eh von Vorteil, wenn man ein Navi dabei hat. Zumindest wenn man in fremden Wäldern allein gelassen wird ( der musste noch sein )


Bike ist auch wieder fit. Musste doch ein neues Schaltauge dran.






 Funkt. wieder einwandfrei und der nächsten Tour am WE steht nichts mehr im  Wege. Muß dann nur noch den Schorf an beiden Beinen abkratzen, damit ich wieder die Pedalbewegung ausüben kann. Dann aber schöne Trails auf dem Höhenzug, ohne ******* Harvester verseuchte Waldautobahnen .


----------



## ChristianS (10. Juni 2009)

also ich habe mir den track auch mal mit gps track analyser angeschaut und bei mir sagt er nach dem glätten etwas um die 980hm. 

@jamaa
das nächste mal nehmen wir funkgeräte zur verständigung mit. im großen und ganzen hat das aber wie ich finde ganz gut geklappt. bei den highspeed abfahrten und dem weg hoch zum griesberg hatte sich das feld weit auseinander gezogen. aber da muss auch jeder seine eigene geschwindigkeit fahren, um den trail zu geniesen und den berg hoch zu kommen.

Und wenn dann noch jemand 2mal hintereinander stürzt, dann zieht sich das feld halt noch weiter auseinander. (der musste jetzt auch sein)


----------



## waldhase (10. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> also ich habe mir den track auch mal mit gps track analyser angeschaut und bei mir sagt er nach dem glätten etwas um die 980hm.



Hallo Chrstian, wo findest du die hm im "track analyser"?
Ich bin dazu zu blond.
wh.


----------



## ChristianS (10. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Chrstian, wo findest du die hm im "track analyser"?
> Ich bin dazu zu blond.
> wh.



Hi Klaus, du mußt folgende Punkte setzen. (siehe im Bild unten rechts)


----------



## Chandru (10. Juni 2009)

Ist außerdem unter "Statistik" zu finden.


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (10. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch jemand 2mal hintereinander stürzt, dann zieht sich das feld halt noch weiter auseinander. (der musste jetzt auch sein)



Hey jamaa, ich war doch hinter Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (10. Juni 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit GPS-Track-Analyse. Du solltest allerdings - nach dem laden des Tracks - das Höhenprofil glätten (Trackpoints bearbeiten -> Höhenprofil glätten).


 

Super Programm.


----------



## waldhase (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## waldhase (11. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hi Klaus, du mußt folgende Punkte setzen. (siehe im Bild unten rechts)





Chandru schrieb:


> Ist außerdem unter "Statistik" zu finden.




Danke!


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit GPS-Track-Analyse. Du solltest allerdings - nach dem laden des Tracks - das Höhenprofil glätten (Trackpoints bearbeiten -> Höhenprofil glätten).



Ich bin doch nicht zu blond, mit dem Hinweis "Höhenprofil glätten" paßt die Höhenmeterangabe - Danke!
Trotzdem die eine Frage bleibt, was bewirke ich mit der Glättung, warum stimmt die Angabe vorher nicht und muss ich diese Glättung bei jeden Track machen oder nur unter gewissen Voraussetzungen?? Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal einen alten Mann behilflich sein.


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2009)

*...und in welchen Wald treibt ihr euch am WE herum?*
(Ich bin am Sonntag für die Familienradtour unseres Vereins verantwortlich, 36km mit 110hm durch Feldwege und Fahrradwege. Wird sicher wieder lustig und hinterher kann ich ja immer noch auf das MTB steigen)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht zu blond, mit dem Hinweis "Höhenprofil glätten" paßt die Höhenmeterangabe - Danke!
> Trotzdem die eine Frage bleibt, was bewirke ich mit der Glättung, warum stimmt die Angabe vorher nicht und muss ich diese Glättung bei jeden Track machen oder nur unter gewissen Voraussetzungen?? Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal einen alten Mann behilflich sein.



der andere alte meint, einfach in MMaps laden und die Höhen sind die Höhen und nicht die Summe aller überfahrenen Steinchen  oder gelungenen wheelies 

das sensibele Männchen im GPS schreibt auch jedesmal 1m in die Liste, wenn du dich vom Rad schmeißt und anschließend wieder aufsteigst


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> der andere alte meint, einfach in MMaps laden und die Höhen sind die Höhen und nicht die Summe aller überfahrenen Steinchen  oder gelungenen wheelies
> 
> das sensibele Männchen im GPS schreibt auch jedesmal 1m in die Liste, wenn du dich vom Rad schmeißt und anschließend wieder aufsteigst



Vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich habe die Tracks mit mmaps versucht zu laden und habe festgestellt, dass das mit der Version 1.5 nicht geht (oder ich es nicht kann). Die Jungs von mmaps haben mir geschrieben:

_"Der Objektmanager müsste in der 1.5 Version die Spalte rechts sein, in welcher sie Toure etc. auswählen können.
Alternativ müsste es die Funktion noch unter Datei Daten exportieren geben"._

Nur diese Beschreibung hat auch nicht zum Ergebnis geführt. Welche Version benutzt Du oder hast du einen Tipp wie ich es auch mit der 1.5 hin bekomme? Grundsätzlich arbeitet ich am liebsten mit mmaps....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Juni 2009)

version 2.0
unter objektmanager -> Datei -> importieren kann man gpx aus wählen


----------



## ChristianS (12. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> *...und in welchen Wald treibt ihr euch am WE herum?*
> (Ich bin am Sonntag für die Familienradtour unseres Vereins verantwortlich, 36km mit 110hm durch Feldwege und Fahrradwege. Wird sicher wieder lustig und hinterher kann ich ja immer noch auf das MTB steigen)



Marc (e430) und ich wollen morgen mal auf Entdeckungstour im Harly-Wald bei Vienenburg fahren.Ist ein relativ kleines Waldstück nordwestlich von Vienenburg. 
Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen wie es da so ist. 

@Klaus,
wenn du bei GPS-Track Ana... auf Höhenprofil glätten klickst, dann kommt im nachfolgenden Fenster unter anderem ein Hilfe-Button. Da kannste das auch nochmal nachlesen was Pfädchenfinder eigentlich schon richtig gut erklärt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Marc (e430) und ich wollen morgen mal auf Entdeckungstour im Harly-Wald bei Vienenburg fahren.Ist ein relativ kleines Waldstück nordwestlich von Vienenburg.
> Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen wie es da so ist.
> 
> @Klaus,
> wenn du bei GPS-Track Ana... auf Höhenprofil glätten klickst, dann kommt im nachfolgenden Fenster unter anderem ein Hilfe-Button. Da kannste das auch nochmal nachlesen was Pfädchenfinder eigentlich schon richtig gut erklärt hat.



Mensch der Harlyberg hat ja immerhin eine Länge von 5,6Km, da müsst ihr ja ein paar mal durch! Viel Spaß!
wh


----------



## ChristianS (12. Juni 2009)

naja wir werden in liebenburg starten und uns dann bis zum harlyberg durchschlagen. ...egal. hauptsache man sieht mal was anderes. 
ich werde berichten.


----------



## Wikinger75 (12. Juni 2009)

Tach Treten,

wir (Innerste-Biker) fahren auch oft im Harly. Ist quasi eine unserer
Hausrunden. Von Liebenburg aus kann man durch den Wald an der
Grube Fortuna vorbei in Richtung Ohlei radeln. Dort einen zur Zeit ziemlich
zugewachsenen Trail benutzen. Von dort aus geht es hoch zum Königsberg,
leider hat dort auch die Forstwirtschaft ziemlich gewütet. Danach geht es 
über den Meseburgtrail nach Weddingen, dann hinunter zum Harlywaldrand. Es gibt dort einen schönen Weg am Waldrand bis zum Vienenburger See, dort kann man noch schön über den alten Bahndamm fahren, mit einem schönen Sprung. Anschließend geht es vom See aus über einen längeren Anstieg zum Kammweg hinauf, der direkt zum Harlyturm führt. Der Harlyturm ist leider nur an Sonntagen bewirtschaftet und bietet einen schönen Blick über den Vorharz und zum Brocken. Ab dem Harlyturm beginnt ein Trail, der bis zurück nach Weddingen führt und zum Ende hin immer technischer wird und mit einer geilen steilen Abfahrt mit Anliegern endet. Zurück geht es fast die selbe Strecke, wobei wir zum Ende etwas über Feldwege abkürzen.

Schade, dass ich morgen keine Zeit habe, sonst würde ich gerne den
Guide spielen.

Auf unserer Homepage gibt es ein Höhenprofil, einen GPS-Track und ein kurzes Video von der Tour (Tour16):
http://www.innerste-biker.de/touren.html

Gruß
Vom Wikinger


----------



## Marc1111 (12. Juni 2009)

Morgen ist erstmal etwas Höhenzug angesagt, Sonntag mal schauen was so kommt


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## Marc1111 (12. Juni 2009)

So ca. gegen 10.00 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (12. Juni 2009)

Aber am Samstag!


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2009)

Wikinger75 schrieb:


> Auf unserer Homepage gibt es ein Höhenprofil, einen GPS-Track und ein kurzes Video von der Tour (Tour16):
> http://www.innerste-biker.de/touren.html
> Gruß
> Vom Wikinger



Womit öffnest du die Tracks (OVL)?


----------



## ChristianS (13. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Womit öffnest du die Tracks (OVL)?



Moin Klaus, 

ich versuche auch schon seit ca. einer Stunde die OVL Datei irgendwie in ein GPX Format umzuwandeln, sodass ich es mit Mapsource öffnen kann. Klappt irgendwie nicht. 
Naja dann fahren wir halt ohne GPS. So wie früher. 
Wenn ich mich bis heute abend hier nicht wieder gemeldet habe, dann schickt bitte ein Suchkomando los. 
PS: die sollen Zigaretten mitbringen. 

PSPS: danke Wikinger für die Tourenbeschreibung, die hilft uns auf alle Fälle auch schonmal weiter.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Womit öffnest du die Tracks (OVL)?


Moin, 

das geht wohl nur mit dem Top50Viewer und der ist nicht kostenlos. Im Freewarebereich habe ich nichts gefunden, womit man die Datei öfnen kann. 
Habe schon letztes Jahr tagelang da alles durchprobiert und es gibt auch wirklich nichts
.
 Auch umwandeln, z.B. in .gpx,  mit verschiedenen Programmen funkt. nicht. Liegt daran, dass es sich bei der .ovl um ein ASCII-Format und nicht um das Binärformat handelt (oder umgedreht). Und das geht nur mit dem  _Geogrid Viewer_ (eine Kartenbetrachtungssoftware von EADS).

Tja, da hilft dann nur kaufen oder nach der Tourbeschreibung fahren und selber aufzeichnen. Und die Beschreibungen sind ja ganz gut gemacht. Die Jägerhaustour hatte ich mir ja auch nachgezeichnet und es war genau wie die Tour am Ostermontag.


----------



## oxysept (14. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das geht wohl nur mit dem Top50Viewer und der ist nicht kostenlos. Im Freewarebereich habe ich nichts gefunden, womit man die Datei öfnen kann.
> Habe schon letztes Jahr tagelang da alles durchprobiert und es gibt auch wirklich nichts
> ...



Hallo,

genau wie jaamaa richtig schreibt, braucht man den Geogrid Viewer.
Ich habe den in der V4 von Top50 mit dem Kartenmaterial von Niedersachsen. 
Dort speichert man Tracks im ovl-Dateiformat ab (Binärformat), man kann sie aber auch im ovl (ASCII) abspeicher (ist dann kompartiebler zu anderer SW). 
Diese ovl-Dateien (ASCII) können dann mit MagicMaps importiert werden.
Euer Problem ist es, vermute ich, das ihr die ovl's im Binärformat (Standardformat beim Speichern) habt und sie nicht ins ASCII umwandeln könnt.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich sie mit meiner Top50 Version umwandeln, danach lassen sie sich auch mit M.M. laden. Habe es eben getestet und funktioniert!
Ich kann  sie natürlich auch gleich als gpx abspeichern.

Schreibt eine PN an mich, damit ich meine Email-Adresse übermitteln kann und schickt mir dann die umzuwandelnden Dateien.

(Kaufen würde ich die Top50 Software nicht, ist nur 1:50.000 und hat ein schlechteres Kartenbild als M.M. mit 1:25.000.
Es gibt allerdings eine schöne 3D-Funktion (nur mit rot-grün-Brille) - Höhenverläufe sind hiermit sehr gut zu erkennen.)


----------



## ChristianS (15. Juni 2009)

Danke oxysept für das Angebot. Du brauchst dir nicht mehr die Mühe machen und die OVL Datei umzuwandeln. 
Wir sind die Harly Tour nach der klassischen Methode (Mal gucken wo der Weg hinführt) gefahren. 
Bis auf 1-2 Sackgassen und ein paar km auf der Straße, war die Tour eigentlich nicht schlecht. Ein paar Teilstück von Wikinger75 Tourenvorschlag haben wir sogar gefunden und natürlich auch abgefahren. 
Der von Winkinger75 beschriebene Trail mit Sprungmöglichkeit war eigentlich das Highlight der Tour. Ansonsten war die Tour landschaftlich sehr schön mit netten Anstiegen und teilweise rasanten Abfahrten.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dustins (17. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hahnenklee Termin? Ich glaube Dustins and Friends wollen dann auch mit.



Moin,

so aus dem Urlaub in den Alltag 
Ja Hahnenklee hab ich bock. Ich will aber noch ein paar Kilometer mit dem neuen Bike fahren und Setup finden.

Dann kann es auch losgehen.

Brauch man dort nicht nen Full-Face?

Bin zwar auch schon runter, das war aber durch eine Tour verursachte Aktion.


----------



## waldhase (17. Juni 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so aus dem Urlaub in den Alltag
> Ja Hahnenklee hab ich bock. Ich will aber noch ein paar Kilometer mit dem neuen Bike fahren und Setup finden.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad, bist du doch CUBE treu geblieben. Viel Spaß und bis bald irgendwo im Wald.....!


----------



## Dustins (17. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad, bist du doch CUBE treu geblieben. Viel Spaß und bis bald irgendwo im Wald.....!



Ich Danke Dir.

Ja, von der  Idee sich ein Bionicon zukaufen hat mich dann doch die Sache mit dem Wiederverkaufswert abgebracht,
Hab ein paar Auktionen usw. beobachtet und was "schon" innerhalb von 12Monaten  an Wert verloren gegangen ist; muss man erstmal verkraften.


----------



## Marc1111 (17. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (18. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema Hahnenklee, Pflicht ist da eigentlich garnichts. Weil es keine Sau intressiert aber wenn du einen FF - Helm aufsetzt ist das nur zu deinem eigenen Schutz.

Ich hätte für euch auch noch ein Jacket, Schoner und FF Helm für Herren liegen sowie ein Jacket und Schoner für Frauen. Dann brauch einer bzw. zwei sich weniger zu leihen. 
Wenn ich an dem Tag nicht in Hahnenklee sein sollte würd ich die Sachen vertrauensvoll an den Dustins weitergeben :-D


----------



## Dustins (21. Juni 2009)

AHHHHH......

Jetzt steht mein neuer Hobel im Keller, alles vom alten Bike auf das neue umgebaut. Dämpfer, Griffe, Gabel usw... auf mich abgestimmt und dann so ein SCH..... Wetter!!!!

Ich fühle mich um meinen ersten Ausritt betrogen  :mad


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juni 2009)

Na los, auf zur ersten Testfahrt .

Schwarz ist schnell wieder sauber gemacht .
Ich warte noch bis zum Nachmittag und werde dann auch los (Höhenzug). Wenn du dich mental schon auf die Matsche eingestellt hast, ist es auch nicht so schlimm.

CU ?

WOW! Jetzt scheint hier die Sonne


----------



## Dustins (21. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na los, auf zur ersten Testfahrt .
> 
> Schwarz ist schnell wieder sauber gemacht .
> Ich warte noch bis zum Nachmittag und werde dann auch los (Höhenzug). Wenn du dich mental schon auf die Matsche eingestellt hast, ist es auch nicht so schlimm.
> ...



Tja, ich hab dann nicht die Zeit gefunden. Regal aufbauen, Freundschaften pflegen.....

Bei dem nicht planbaren Wetter konnte ich weiter Verzögerungen einzelner Vorhaben nicht weiter rechtfertigen. Weder vor mir noch vor der Fam.

Am Mittwoch ist ab 19Uhr der erste Drive anvisiert!!!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juni 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab dann nicht die Zeit gefunden. Regal aufbauen, Freundschaften pflegen.....
> 
> Bei dem nicht planbaren Wetter konnte ich weiter Verzögerungen einzelner Vorhaben nicht weiter rechtfertigen. Weder vor mir noch vor der Fam.
> 
> Am Mittwoch ist ab 19Uhr der erste Drive anvisiert!!!!!!



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Habe es dann leider auch nicht mehr geschafft.
Am Mittwoch soll das Wetter auch wieder sommerlich sein. Da macht es sicherlich mehr Spaß, obwohl es da ja Zeugnisse ,  gibt und man mit den Kindern ein Eis essen geht. 
Aber am Abend klingt gut. Ist ja lang genug hell.


----------



## Dustins (23. Juni 2009)

Jaaa,

morgen Abend um kurz vor 7 werde ich mein Bike einfahren. Es war ja jetzt ein paar Tage trocken. Ich hab soooooo Bock! 
Nur mein Tobe-Man hat gerade abgesagt........


----------



## jaamaa (24. Juni 2009)

Wollte dir ja heute entgegenkommen, damit du bei deiner ersten Fahrt mit neuem Bike nicht so allein bist. Habe aber eben erfahren, dass dann meine Schwiegereltern zum Essen kommen (Zeugnisse Kinder!).
Wie sieht es am WE aus, wobei ich da nur am So kann?

CU


----------



## Dustins (24. Juni 2009)

Echt wärst du mir das. Das ist Schade!!! Da wäre mein Herz aber aufgegangen!!!!!

Joar, also Tobe-Man ist in Spanien. Also ne Tour ist drin am So.
Die Frage ist ja, wenn ich gut mit dem Bike klar komme und Freitag noch mal darf, können wir da ja evtl. in Park.


Ne ander Frage. Hab ein Typen für mein XMS, doch seine 130KG halten Ihn vom Kauf ab.
Er denkt doch lieber an ein Hardtail.

Würdest du Ihm das Fully empfehlen?


----------



## jaamaa (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Und wie iss es? 

Oder noch unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (25. Juni 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo
> Und wie iss es?
> 
> Oder noch unterwegs?


Um die Zeit war ich nicht mehr unterwegs.
Wie war es: Das Fahrgefühl ist schon ein ganz anderes. Ich war schon überrascht wie wendig das Bike ist. Die Sitzposition ist aufrechter. Wahnsinn, was das Bike an Unebenheiten schluckt. 
Zu meinem XMS ist es ein Quantensprung. Die Lautstärke der Nabe ist schon fast Lärmbelästigung. 

Wie agil das Bike fällt mir einwenig schwer zu beurteilen. Ich war 3 Wochen nicht biken und die letzte Erkältung hat schon noch Spuren hinterlassen.
Meine Fitness war also nicht wirklich Bombe und der Anstieg zum Bismarkturm (ca. 13%) hat schon Körner gekostet.

Das mit dem Pro-Pedal hab ich glaube noch nicht so gerafft. Ich merk da nicht so die Wippunterdrückung, muss also noch einmal die CD ins Notebook hauen und studieren.  


FAZIT: Ich gebe es nicht mehr weg


----------



## ChristianS (25. Juni 2009)

@Dustins

na dann gratuliere ich auch mal zum neuen Bike. 

@all
was sind für touren am we geplant???


----------



## Dustins (25. Juni 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @Dustins
> 
> na dann gratuliere ich auch mal zum neuen Bike.
> 
> ...



Danke schön.

Geplant ist bisher  nicht viel. Vorschläge wie Bikepark oder ne kleine Runde im Höhenzug sind gefallen.

Das Wetter ist aber nicht unser Freund dieses WE.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juni 2009)

Sonntag? Höhenzug?
Wetter ist egal! Bike ist auch dreckig! Wann? W ? Wie?

Andere V rschläge.
S n Mist, mein 0 geht nicht mehr auf der Lapt ptastatur 

Was ist denn das mit deiner Nabe? Ist dch ne XT, ooder? Und die macht s ein Krach? OOOder knackt der Freilauf s laut?


 das nervt mit dem O!


----------



## E430 (26. Juni 2009)

@all
Hallo Leute, heute war ich mal ne kleine Runde im Oderwald drehen.
Ist nichts für Höhenmeterfetisch. aber war mal etwas anderes wie der Höhenzug.
Für unsere Sprungfreunde ist dort auch ein kleiner Pakur mit Sprungschanze, nichts wildes aber für meine 100mm hat es gereicht.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. Juni 2009)

Also, ich bin morgen in Hahnenklee :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. Juni 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Also, ich bin morgen in Hahnenklee :-D


Du Glücklicher, ich an der Ostsee


----------



## waldhase (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mädels, was ist denn am WE geplant, Wetter scheint ja OK. Steht ja die Runde Derneburg-Söder-Salze noch offen...das Eis in Salze soll echt lecker sein!


----------



## SushYm4n (30. Juni 2009)

Der Jaamaa hatte mir vorgeschlagen mich am Sonntag mal auf ne kleine Tour mitzunehmen.
Vielleicht können wir ja auch ne größere Truppe zusammen stellen


----------



## SushYm4n (30. Juni 2009)

Ich war eben im Prinz-Albert-Park in Braunschweig, einen schönen MTb Parcour haben die da. Naja, nach dem dritten Sprung hats mir mein Schaltwerk + Schaltauge + Kette zerlegt -.-
Mal schauen, ob die neuen Teile bis zum Wochenende da sind. Wenn nicht kann ich leider nicht mitkommen


----------



## Dustins (30. Juni 2009)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> Ich war eben im Prinz-Albert-Park in Braunschweig, einen schönen MTb Parcour haben die da.



Das ist doch der Nussberg oder nicht?
Da bin ich schon als Kind rum gefahren! Echt cool da!


----------



## SushYm4n (30. Juni 2009)

jo, ist der nussberg
hätte nie gedacht, dass mitten in bs so eine cole anlage ist 
da werde ich demnächst öfters sein


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Ich dachte immer das am Nussberg ist was für Dirter? Hat sich jedenfalls so angehört, wenn die Kids sich darüber unterhalten.

Was ist denn da nun genau?


----------



## SushYm4n (30. Juni 2009)

joa, ich war vorhin mit 2 dirtern da unterwegs... sind schon krasse sprünge dabei, da hätte ich mich nicht gleich drüber getraut. aber mein bike würde da denk ich schon mitmachen
mal schauen, wenn es wieder fit ist werde ich mich mal an größere sprünge wagen


----------



## Dustins (30. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQo1eyWF4mg"]YouTube - gap Nussberg[/ame]

Hier damit du ein Überblick hast. Ich kann dir den Ort mal Live zeigen.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2009)

Was sind denn da für Sprünge? Kicker, Erde/Beton/Holz?

@Dustins
Was ist denn das??? Hügel und Berge mitten in BS? Cool!

Ich dachte immer da wären so ein paar Elemente auf dem flachen Rasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (30. Juni 2009)

Ich meine alles nur Erde.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r476un24r8"]YouTube - train[/ame]


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Salzgitter braucht auch so etwas!


----------



## Dustins (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn du bei Google-Maps "Prinzenpark Braunschweig" eingibts,
dann suchst du nach dem Weg "Ebertalle" und "Günewaldstraße"
Rechts ist ein Waldstück. Angelehnt an dem Weg "Am Nußberg"

Da ist das. Sorry erster Versuch war ja voll für den Eimer.
Die Strecken befinden sich in dem Wald mehr im nördlichen Bereich.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2009)

Oder sowas! Ist doch auch nett? Hat jemand noch ein paar alte Kisten?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (1. Juli 2009)

Es gibt noch so viele Spots in BS/SZ die ihr wohl nicht kennt....

-Hinter der Uni Beethovenstrasse ist/war auch noch ein DirtSpot mit 2 Lines, aber keine Ahnung wie der jetzt aussieht.

-Walhalla am Hbf Braunschweig hinter dem Ringcenter 

-Neben der  A39 Richtung Richtung Wolfsbrug im Industriegebiet Stöckheim an der neuen Scheune direkt neben der BAB.

-In Lengede/Broistedt entsteht auch ein Spot mit 3 Lines die auch von der Gemeinde abgesegnet sind.


Viel Spass beim DÖRTEN


----------



## Dustins (1. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Es gibt noch so viele Spots in BS/SZ die ihr wohl nicht kennt....
> 
> -Hinter der Uni Beethovenstrasse ist/war auch noch ein DirtSpot mit 2 Lines, aber keine Ahnung wie der jetzt aussieht.



Kenne ich. Ist doch an der Ricarder-Huch-Schule. Bin da früher mit meiner Mofa rumgeheizt. Sch***** ich bin alt, das ist 15Jahre her.



Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> -Walhalla am Hbf Braunschweig hinter dem Ringcenter


Das ist doch ne Skatehalle. Nix um mal mit einem All-Mountain zu fahren.



Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> -Neben der  A39 Richtung Richtung Wolfsbrug im Industriegebiet Stöckheim an der neuen Scheune direkt neben der BAB.


Kenne ich nicht. 



Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> -In Lengede/Broistedt entsteht auch ein Spot mit 3 Lines die auch von der Gemeinde abgesegnet sind.


Da ist doch auch noch in dem alten Teich so ein Wegenetz oder nicht. 


Wir wollen nicht "DÖRTEN" sondern suchen Abwechslung
Wir wollen nicht derbe "Downhill" sondern suchen Abwechslung
Wir wollen nicht übel "Freeride" sondern suchen Abwechslung.


----------



## beeus (1. Juli 2009)

hoi, bin neu zugezogen. naja fast neu seit September

wohne derzeit in Gebhardshagen, Höhenweg ist ganz hübsch.
Leider ist hier alles so flach, eben kein Vergleich zu Heidelberg und Umgebung.
Wo kommt ihr alle so her? Habe schon 2mal auf dem Höhenweg eine schwarzes Chilli Bike gesehen, welcher Nick versteckt sich dahinter

Bin auch daran interessiert mal mit ein paar Leuten ne Tour zu starten. Vorzugsweise natürlich singletrail! Allerdings habe ich erst seit kurzem wieder ein Bike (altes wurde geklaut) dementsprechend ist meine Bergsteigfähigkeit noch sehr beschränkt,....... und ja auch bei den 2-300hm die es hier zu bewältigen gibt


----------



## Dustins (1. Juli 2009)

Die Mehrzahl kommt so grob aus der Richtung Lebenstedt. 
Ein paar aus Bad, dem schönsten aller Stadtteile.
Hildesheimer haben wir glaube auch hier oder waren es nur Kontakt in die Hi-Region.

Ein gelegentliches Touren-Angebot findest Du hier sicherlich.


----------



## ChristianS (2. Juli 2009)

hi beeus, 
willkommen im Salzgitter-Tread. 
Dustins hats ja schon geschieben wo die meisten von uns her kommen. 
Also für Hm-Fetischisten ist Sz natürlich nicht unbedingt das Paradies. Aber wenn man die richtigen Strecken und lange genug fährt, kommt man auch an die 1000hm Marke gefährlich nahe ran. 
Ansonsten kannste mal ca. 30km südlich von Gebardtshagen schaun, da geht der Harz los. Da kannste Hm abspuhlen bis der Arzt kommt.

Aber so weit muß man eigentlich garnicht fahren. Die Bodensteiner Klippen oder die Umgebung um Bad Salzdetfurth sind auch immer eine Tour wert.
Wenn wir mal wieder eine Tour in Salzgitter machen, dann kannste gerne mitkommen. Ich denke mal den ein oder anderen Trail wirste noch nicht kennen. 

@waldhase

Hi Klaus,
wenn am Samstag eine Tour geplant ist, muss ich leider absagen. Ich bin von Freitag auf Samstag nicht da. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (2. Juli 2009)

@beeus, sei willkommen in Ghg, die Perle des Vorharzes
Ich bin auch aus Ghg und drehe hier so meine Runden mit ChristianS.
Evt. kann man sich mal auf ne kleine Runde Treffen.


----------



## beeus (2. Juli 2009)

hey freut mich das ich etwas resonanz gekriegt habe.

und sogar aus dem gleichem kaff. man gbh is ja echt riesig oder sind die leute evt doch so verzweifelt, dass sie auf diesem weg nach gleichgesinnten suchen

bin jetzt wohl erstmal ein paar tage weg, komme aber wieder

und dann melde ich mich nochmal.

greetz


----------



## waldhase (3. Juli 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @waldhase
> 
> Hi Klaus,
> wenn am Samstag eine Tour geplant ist, muss ich leider absagen. Ich bin von Freitag auf Samstag nicht da.
> ...



Ich habe vor am Sonntag zu fahren, es ist noch nicht ganz klar ob wir die verschobene Tour Derneburg-Söder-Salze nachholen. Wenn du Sonntag wieder belastbar bist melde dich.
vg.
WH.


----------



## Marc1111 (5. Juli 2009)

Hi,

zurück von der Ostsee, hab ich irgendwo auf der Seite schon einmal gelesen.  Wo warst Du dort??
Touren an der Ostsee waren auch nicht schlecht, 520km, geschätzte 100 h/ Meter.


----------



## Marc1111 (5. Juli 2009)

Willkommen "beeus"


----------



## Dustins (8. Juli 2009)

Am 18.07.09 macht der neue Bikepark (Wurmberg auf),
Wer wollte da alles hin?

Jaamaa und Junior, nur zum gucken oder gleich zum hacken. Würde da mitkommen und der Tobe-Man auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. Juli 2009)

Jaamaa hab ich am Mittwoch in Braunlage gesehen, aber er wollte nicht da Parken wo ich ihm gezeigt hatte....


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Jaamaa hab ich am Mittwoch in Braunlage gesehen, aber er wollte nicht da Parken wo ich ihm gezeigt hatte....


 Verwechselst du da was?


@Dustins
Gucken ist doch langweilig! 
Na klar wollen wir dahin! Ist nur die Frage, ob es gleich zur Eröffnung sein muß? Erst mal abwarten wie fix die Beförderung sein wird. Wenn es denn wie im Winter sein sollte, fahre ich lieber selber hoch. Mehr warten als fahren muß ich mir wirklich nicht antun.


----------



## Dustins (8. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Verwechselst du da was?
> 
> 
> @Dustins
> ...



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sind ja dann da auch Aussteller usw.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. Juli 2009)

JA ich verwechsle Braunlage mit Hahnenklee ...... :-D


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juli 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Jaamaa hab ich am Mittwoch in Braunlage gesehen, aber er wollte nicht da Parken wo ich ihm gezeigt hatte....


Ja, jemand hatte mir gezeigt wo es zum Parkplatz geht. Dann warst du es, oder? Aber woher wusstest du, dass ich es bin? Die Bikes waren ja auch im Auto. Oder sind wir später zusammen mit der Gondel nach oben?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab einfach mal vermutet das du das warst. Ausserdem hab ich nen Canyon aus Richtung eures Autos kommen sehen. Mussten aber bald darauf Schluss machen weil mein Kumpel sich gemault hatte....


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2009)

Push.......nicht das dieser Thread auf die 2. Seite abrutscht!

Hallo Biker, wie sieht es denn mal mit Biken aus? Der Sommer kommt die Tage auch wieder zurück.
beeus und SushYm4n wollten auch mal die SZ Trails kennen lernen.

@dustins
Wann wollen wir denn mal das Bikeparkprojekt angehen? Ich denke mal zur Eröffnung am WE wird es sehr voll werden.


----------



## Dustins (13. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Push.......nicht das dieser Thread auf die 2. Seite abrutscht!
> 
> Hallo Biker, wie sieht es denn mal mit Biken aus? Der Sommer kommt die Tage auch wieder zurück.
> beeus und SushYm4n wollten auch mal die SZ Trails kennen lernen.


Ja, alos ich habe jetzt drei Tage das Zimmer meiner Tochter renoviert und bin ab morgen immer Nachmittags verfügbar.



jaamaa schrieb:


> @dustins
> Wann wollen wir denn mal das Bikeparkprojekt angehen? Ich denke mal zur Eröffnung am WE wird es sehr voll werden.


Also, egal ob mit oder ohne Bike, ich fahre Samstag zum Wurmberg.
Mein Urlaub ist ab Sonntag rum. Ein Tag frei nehmen wird kein Problem sein. Bin also offen für Termine. 
Mir fehlt allerdings noch Sicherheit. Siehe den Kratzer in meinem Gesicht.

PS. siehe mal meine Aktion. Ich bin froh das ich nicht verkauft hab an den Typen.


----------



## SushYm4n (13. Juli 2009)

mein bike ist ab mittwoch wieder fit *freu*
dann wäre ich auf jeden fall mal dabei. habe aber erst ab Samstag einen Helm und so richtig ins gelände trau ich mich ohne wohl nicht  Am Sonntag bin ich vllt nicht hier, dann würde es für mich erst ab nächster woche so richtig losgehen können


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juli 2009)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> mein bike ist ab mittwoch wieder fit *freu*


Dann melde dich einfach.....



Dustins schrieb:


> Ja, alos ich habe jetzt drei Tage das Zimmer meiner Tochter renoviert


In pink?  



Dustins schrieb:


> Also, egal ob mit oder ohne Bike, ich fahre Samstag zum Wurmberg.
> Mein Urlaub ist ab Sonntag rum. Ein Tag frei nehmen wird kein Problem sein. Bin also offen für Termine.


Mit Sa überlege ich nochmal. Habe ja auch Lust, aber bedenke, es sind erst 2 Strecken da. Außerdem haben die wohl erstmal nur 6 Transportgondeln a 4 Bikes und aus ganz Norddeutschland wollen sie am WE anreisen . Aber die waren dort sehr fleißig. COOL!










Dustins schrieb:


> Mir fehlt allerdings noch Sicherheit. Siehe den Kratzer in meinem Gesicht.



Was denn für ein Kratzer? Sturz? Am Stereo noch alles dran?
Habe mich am Sonntag auf unserer kleinen Entdeckungtour für den Salzgitteraner Bikepark auch mal wieder nieder gelegt. Bin mit dem kleinen Finger an einer abgesägten Astgabel hängen geblieben. Sch.... hat das weh getan . junior ist später bei der Landung nach einem Sprung mit dem Fuß an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben. Tat noch mehr weh .



Dustins schrieb:


> PS. siehe mal meine Aktion. Ich bin froh das ich nicht verkauft hab an den Typen.


Supi . Hat ja auch geglänzt wie neu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (14. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> In pink?


Nee, ich habe ne Grundsanierung durchgeführt. Lila und Rosa sind schon ein Bestandteil aber nicht die Masse.
Schön ist, das bei Eigentum auch das drin bleibt was man reinsteckt. 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Mit Sa überlege ich nochmal. Habe ja auch Lust, aber bedenke, es sind erst 2 Strecken da. Außerdem haben die wohl erstmal nur 6 Transportgondeln a 4 Bikes und aus ganz Norddeutschland wollen sie am WE anreisen . Aber die waren dort sehr fleißig. COOL!



Wie gesagt, muss da nicht mit dem Bike hin, würde auch so fahren. Die Erbse mitnehmen und den Tobe-Man und Lage checken. Netter Zeitvertreib.
Wegen Bike kann man ja kurzfristig entscheiden.






jaamaa schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Kratzer? Sturz? Am Stereo noch alles dran?
> Habe mich am Sonntag auf unserer kleinen Entdeckungtour für den Salzgitteraner Bikepark auch mal wieder nieder gelegt. Bin mit dem kleinen Finger an einer abgesägten Astgabel hängen geblieben. Sch.... hat das weh getan . junior ist später bei der Landung nach einem Sprung mit dem Fuß an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben. Tat noch mehr weh .



War ne schnelle Stelle, wollte Wurzelteppich überspringen, weit rechts rausgekommen. Mit denke so über 30 über den Lenker, knapp am Baum vorbei durch ein Busch. Bike hat nix. 


Dachte mit deiner Bike-Erfahrung und der älterliche Besonnenheit stürzt man nicht mehr so oft. Bist ja schlimmer als ein Heißblüter ;-)



jaamaa schrieb:


> Supi . Hat ja auch geglänzt wie neu!


Ja, das hat es. Pay-Pal und ebay schmälern den fetten Preis aber. Warum will jeder was verdienen und gönnt mir nix.


----------



## beeus (14. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Push.......nicht das dieser Thread auf die 2. Seite abrutscht!
> 
> Hallo Biker, wie sieht es denn mal mit Biken aus? Der Sommer kommt die Tage auch wieder zurück.
> beeus und SushYm4n wollten auch mal die SZ Trails kennen lernen.
> ...




 
ist leider noch nicht abzusehen, wann ich wieder in SZ bin.
Derzeit in der Heimat (Heidelberg). Denke mitte Aug. fahr ich wieder hoch.
melde mich rechtzeitig.derzeit habe ich viel um die Ohren


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, muss da nicht mit dem Bike hin, wÃ¼rde auch so fahren. Die Erbse mitnehmen und den Tobe-Man und Lage checken. Netter Zeitvertreib.
> Wegen Bike kann man ja kurzfristig entscheiden.


Erbse?
Oder mit Bike hin, bissl gucken und wenn zu voll kleine Tour mit AbschluÃ FR oder DH Strecke runter.
Tageskarte soll zur ErÃ¶ffnung auch nur 10 statt 22 â¬ kosten. Das ist schon verlockend, aber wenn du dann 45 min wartest bis du in der Kabine sitzt und dann noch 20 min hochfÃ¤hrst, ist das letztendlich auch vÃ¶llig egal.

Mehr Infos zum Park

Mal sehen...... und wenn gut, dann fahren wir auf jeden Fall mal in der Woche hin.


----------



## Dustins (14. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Erbse?
> Oder mit Bike hin, bissl gucken und wenn zu voll kleine Tour mit Abschluß FR oder DH Strecke runter.



Das ist auch eine Idee. Mhh, wir finden bis Samstag eine Lösung!


----------



## SushYm4n (16. Juli 2009)

mein Bike ist wieder fit 
jetzt muss nurnoch ein passender termin gefunden werden


----------



## Dustins (16. Juli 2009)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> mein Bike ist wieder fit
> jetzt muss nurnoch ein passender termin gefunden werden



Sonntags ist immer gut.


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Sonntags ist immer gut.


Ja, Sonntags geht immer was.


----------



## SushYm4n (17. Juli 2009)

bei mir vielleicht auch  weiß ich aber noch nicht genau
wann und wo würden wir uns treffen?


----------



## jaamaa (17. Juli 2009)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> bei mir vielleicht auch  weiß ich aber noch nicht genau
> wann und wo würden wir uns treffen?


Am besten in Lichtenberg, oben am Parkplatz zur Burg. Wann, ob vorm. oder nachm., hängt an diesem WE u.a. auch vom Wetter und auch von der Lust ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (18. Juli 2009)

@jaamaa
wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt,würden ChristianS und ich mitkommen.
Wann wollt ihr denn Starten?


----------



## waldhase (18. Juli 2009)

Wann wollt ihr los?
Wohin?
Nehmt ihr auch alte Herren mit?


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juli 2009)

Da wir jetzt erst von nach Hause gekommen sind und ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf brauche, wird es eher am Nachmittag sein.

Ich denke so nach dem Mittag ab 14.30 Uhr wäre ganz gut. Wenn jemand erst später kann ist das auch in Ordnung. Dann bitte eine Zeit vorschlagen.
Wo? Einmal um den Burgberg oder Höhenzug. Egal, einfach fahren. Hängt auch davon ab ob SushYm4n mitkommt.

!!! Und Bikes vorher putzen lohnt sich nicht!!!


----------



## SushYm4n (19. Juli 2009)

ich kann heute leider nicht mitkommen...
bald kommen zwei wichtige klausuren und ich brauche die zeit heute...
für mich wird es dann erst nach dem 4. august was mit mtb fahren 
ich melde mich wieder


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juli 2009)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> ich kann heute leider nicht mitkommen...
> bald kommen zwei wichtige klausuren und ich brauche die zeit heute...
> für mich wird es dann erst nach dem 4. august was mit mtb fahren
> ich melde mich wieder



OK.
Da sich niemand gemeldet hat, wird es bei mir heute auch etwas später.


----------



## Dustins (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich war schon unterwegs Heute. Beim Adlerhorsttrail mit den kurzen Steigungen und der kruvigen Abfahrt hat jemand ordentlich das Gemüse abgeholzt. Ist richtig schön frei. Das gilt auch so für den Bismarkturmtrail und Teile auf dem Trail 19 Engerode -> SZ-Bad 

Denke nicht, dass das Fortsamt die Wege freimacht oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war schon unterwegs Heute. Beim Adlerhorsttrail mit den kurzen Steigungen und der kruvigen Abfahrt hat jemand ordentlich das Gemüse abgeholzt. Ist richtig schön frei. Das gilt auch so für den Bismarkturmtrail und Teile auf dem Trail 19 Engerode -> SZ-Bad
> 
> Denke nicht, dass das Fortsamt die Wege freimacht oder doch?



Wir waren auch schon los, herliche Strecke mitr ein paar neuen Trails zum Hi-Brockenblick - sooo schön, man müßte echt Eintritt nehmen.
Wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe, hat sich das frühe aufstehen echt gelohnt.
Schönen Sonntag und auf baldige gemeinsame Touren.


----------



## Dustins (19. Juli 2009)

Ja hier zieht auch grade ordentlich was auf. 
Ja, bis bald dann mal ;-)


----------



## Snakehead (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Hab heute auch am späten Nachmittag mit jaamaa eine Runde gedreht und einen Kicker gebaut...


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, war cool. Und das bei schönstem Sonntagswetter. War nach dem Gewitter auch nicht mehr so staubig im Wald .


----------



## E430 (20. Juli 2009)

Wo habt ihr den denn gebaut?


----------



## Snakehead (20. Juli 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr den denn gebaut?



So in etwa hier:


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juli 2009)

Habe schon gedacht ich hätte Hallus!

Bin der Meinung, dass da auch Fotos in den Beiträgen von Snakehead waren.

Ahh, gefunden. Waren auch welche da. Sind jetzt hier. Hat er nur in ein Album verschoben. Damit ist der Link nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Snakehead (23. Juli 2009)

oh,
 ja habe selber grade nach meinen Beiträgen geguckt...
jaamaa hat recht!
Hab die Fotos in ein neues Album eingefügt...
sorry


----------



## Dustins (24. Juli 2009)

Was geht am Wochenende?
Samstag hätte ich noch ein Zeitpolster.


----------



## jaamaa (24. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende?
> Samstag hätte ich noch ein Zeitpolster.





Bei dem Wetter nicht viel. Will endlich mal in den Harz, aber kannst ja nichts planen.
Habe jetzt mind. 3 schöne Trailtouren die wir mal abfahren können.

Bikepark fahren wir aber erst wenn es etwas länger richtig trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (24. Juli 2009)

War gestern in Braunlage, ich sag nur Schlammschlacht !!!!!! Ich glaub der Harz sieht z.Z. überall so aus.


----------



## NoFun (25. Juli 2009)

Mensch bei dem Video(http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4844957/Ride_the_Cube) kenne ich sogar die ersten beiden Plätze sind wa früher immer selbst gefahren... 

Bin seit Dienstag auch wieder im MTB Fieber habe mir ein Cube Acid gekauft.
Komme auch aus dem Süden von SZ-Bad.


----------



## zwo x m (25. Juli 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Mensch bei dem Video(http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4844957/Ride_the_Cube) kenne ich sogar die ersten beiden Plätze sind wa früher immer selbst gefahren...
> 
> Bin seit Dienstag auch wieder im MTB Fieber habe mir ein Cube Acid gekauft.
> Komme auch aus dem Süden von SZ-Bad.




Schönes Video ist das irgendwo bei SZ-Bad? 
ist mit Höhenzug der Wald beim Flugplatz gemeint???

ich komme eigentlich aus Neuwallmoden, das müsste Dir was sagen und bin immer viel im Harz gefahren, seit Ende letzten Jahres wohne ich im Kreis WF


----------



## NoFun (25. Juli 2009)

Die Ersten sprünge sind in SZ-Bad im Greifpark die zweiten sind beim Hasenspring aus SZ-Bad. Den restlichen sagen mir grad nichts.

Ja Neuwallmoden sagt mir etwas.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juli 2009)

zwo x m schrieb:


> *ist mit Höhenzug der Wald beim Flugplatz gemeint???
> *
> ich komme eigentlich aus Neuwallmoden, das müsste Dir was sagen und bin immer viel im Harz gefahren, seit Ende letzten Jahres wohne ich im Kreis WF



Nein, guckst du hier.........  Gut beschrieben von Edith.L (Hallo?).


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juli 2009)

@E430
Warst du denn die Tage mal auf deiner Hausstrecke in Gebh.?

*Der Tail ist nicht mehr da! *

Bin vorhin da mal lang und nach kurzer Zeit ging nichts mehr. Da findest du keinen Weg mehr. Da auf dem Bild wo mein Bike steht, ist noch ein Fragment des Trails zu erkennen.








Zum Glück hatte ich noch den Track von unserer Maibocktour. In mein PPC Navi eingeladen, hatte ich dann versucht den ursprünglichen Trail abzufahren, besser gesagt zu gehen, aber nicht viel gefunden. Zumindest die Richtung konnte ich bestimmen, bis ich dann den Übeltäter gefunden hatte .
Einfach brutal wie die da wüten!


----------



## Dustins (27. Juli 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Die Ersten sprünge sind in SZ-Bad im Greifpark die zweiten sind beim Hasenspring aus SZ-Bad. Den restlichen sagen mir grad nichts.



Moin, du kommst aus Bad, das paßt ja. Ick och wa? 
Bin auch der Biker auf dem Video........

@ Jaamaa
geht echt mal garnicht was die so anstellen im Wald.
Hast Du noch Urlaub. Hätte nächten Donnerstag Zeit für ne Runde Braunlage.

Tobe-Man und ich wollen evtl, jetzt Dienstag, ein Night-Ride starten, Du wollen auch, dann du sagen "jo"!


----------



## E430 (27. Juli 2009)

@ jaamaa
ich war heute mir die Sabotage mal anschauen,muß man halt positiv sehen, 100 mal die Spurrille lang fahren und wir haben einen neuen Trail


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Moin, du kommst aus Bad, das paßt ja. Ick och wa?
> Bin auch der Biker auf dem Video........
> 
> @ Jaamaa
> ...



Jo, habe noch Urlaub. Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Braunlage, mußte ich aber vorhin wieder canceln .

Do geht bei mir nie. Bin eh am überlegen, ob ich damit noch warte. Bekommen es noch nicht so richtig in Griff mit der Beförderung der Bikes. Sollen schon mal 30 min sein bis dein Bike oben ankommt. 
Außerdem komme ich nicht damit klar, dass du schon hoch fährst oder oben wartest, während dein neues ein paar Tausend Euro teures Bike da unten mehr oder weniger für jederman zugänglich rumsteht. Und das Personal soll auch nicht sehr sensibel beim Beladen sein. Das würde ich, wie in Hahnenklee, doch lieber selber machen. Habe echt kein Bock auf verbogene Schaltaugen oder fette Schrammen im Rahmen von den Flats andere Bikes. 

Finde das ganze Beförderungssystem eh für'n A....! Nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Guckst du mal hier... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376829

Was genau liegt morgen an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. Juli 2009)

Als ich kann nur sagen das sie mit meinem Rad sehr sensibel umgegangen sind. Und ja man muss die Räder unten lassen und dort können theoretisch alle Leute ran........

Aber wenn ihr schon Angst und die Räder beim liften habt würd ich euch noch nicht raten dort aufzuschlagen. Die Strecken wurden nicht geshaped oder so, sondern nur gemäht und nun ist dort ne dicke Schlammschicht... LEIDER !


----------



## Dustins (27. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo, habe noch Urlaub. Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Braunlage, mußte ich aber vorhin wieder canceln .
> 
> Finde das ganze Beförderungssystem eh für'n A....! Nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Guckst du mal hier... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376829
> ...


Was liegt an. Eigentlich wollten wir ja in den Abendstunden biken. Bekomme den Tobe-Man jetzt doch nicht so richtig dazu, obwohl mein Wecker früher ringt und zwar um 4:40Uhr.
Es wird also ein Biken bis in die Abenddämmerung. Wenn ich ein langes tiefgründiges Gespräch anzetteln, könnte es doch ein Ride in die Night werden. Mhh... ich überlege mir was...., Ulla Schmidt und Dienstwagen, das besetzte Nazi-Hotel in Faßberg,....Atommülllagerung in der Asse.......
Wir werden sehen....
lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bei gutem Wetter sitze ich auf meinem Cube (Abends)


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Was liegt an. Eigentlich wollten wir ja in den Abendstunden biken. Bekomme den Tobe-Man jetzt doch nicht so richtig dazu, obwohl mein Wecker früher ringt und zwar um 4:40Uhr.
> Es wird also ein Biken bis in die Abenddämmerung. Wenn ich ein langes tiefgründiges Gespräch anzetteln, könnte es doch ein Ride in die Night werden. Mhh... ich überlege mir was...., Ulla Schmidt und Dienstwagen, das besetzte Nazi-Hotel in Faßberg,....Atommülllagerung in der Asse.......
> Wir werden sehen....
> lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bei gutem Wetter sitze ich auf meinem Cube (Abends)



Habe sicherheitshalber vor einer Stunde schon mal alle Akkus die ich finden konnte ins Ladegerät geschmissen. Also kann ich es wieder ausschalten?


----------



## NoFun (27. Juli 2009)

@ Dustins

Wow mal ein Forum wo jemand aus meiner Richtung kommt.
Bin grad von der Arbeit gekommen in Leb regnet es das wird es hier auch dann bald tun.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juli 2009)

@Dustins

Ab wann bist du denn wo unterwegs?


----------



## Dustins (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mit Tobi noch nicht telefoniert. Ich bin erst ab 18:30 @ home.
Werde zwischen 19Uhr und 20Uhr starten. Bismarkturm, Adlerhost, Gebhardshagen, Engerode, Bad.

@ NoFun
Viele sind es nicht aus Bad


*Aktualisierung *

Ich treffe mich mit Tobe-Man so um 19:15Uhr bei mir. Wir werden dann um 19:30Uhr oben auf dem Bismarkturm ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (28. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Tobi noch nicht telefoniert. Ich bin erst ab 18:30 @ home.
> Werde zwischen 19Uhr und 20Uhr starten. Bismarkturm, Adlerhost, Gebhardshagen, Engerode, Bad.
> 
> @ NoFun
> ...



Sorry, habe ich zu spät gelesen  .

Bin schon um 15.30 Uhr losgefahren, weil ich nicht wußte ob ihr nun doch noch fahrt. War dann auch um 17 Uhr mal in der Innenstadt von Bad. Also Bismarkturm nach Bad runter ist ja geil, aber hoch......

Hat sich aber mal wieder richtig gelohnt. Sehr schön war auch, dass es bis Gebh. nicht mehr matschig war. Konnte man es so richtig laufen lassen, bis auf die eine Stelle, wo nach der Kurve mitten auf dem Weg ein mordsmäßig fetter Pferdehaufen lag. Ich hoffe meine Warnung erreichte euch noch rechtzeitig. Wenn nicht............iiiiiiiiiiiiii! 

Mein Handy war zu dem Zeitpunkt abgestürtzt. Ist halt auch nur Windows. Du warst nicht der einzige der mich nicht erreichen konnte. Habe ich aber erst gemerkt als ich zu Hause war und ich von allen Seiten angepault wurde, warum ich denn nicht ans Tel. gehe.


----------



## Dustins (29. Juli 2009)

Moin, 


hab deine SMS erst später gelesen.
Wir sind nicht durch den Haufen gefahren. War ne schöne Abend-Runde gestern.

Die Wege waren Top, hätte ich nicht gedacht, weil Regen hatten wir wirklich genug. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken nächsten Do. nach Braunlage zu fahren. Skywalker ist auch nicht abgeneigt. Hast du dann noch Urlaub?

@ NoFun
hättest gestern Dich gestern anschliessen können.


----------



## NoFun (29. Juli 2009)

Dazu hätte ich mir Urlaub nehmen müssen  Habe Spätschicht und arbeite bis 22:05 Uhr.

Aber wenn ich mitkomme dauert eure Tour ca 1 stunde länger ;-) Muß erstmal fit werden  oki ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mitkomme dauert eure Tour ca 1 stunde länger



Na und, sollte ja kein Problem sein!

@Dustins
Nächsten Do habe ich leider kein Urlaub mehr. Bin zwar ganz wild auf den Park, aber ich warte doch noch ein bißchen bis da alles rund läuft.

Eher würde ich mal im Harz eine Tour vorschlagen. Hatte ich ja schon gesagt, dass ich jetzt drei super Trailtouren bekommen habe. Kannst dir eine aussuchen, z.B. ab Bad Harzburg.
Können aber auch mal wieder Bodensteiner Klippen abfahren. Bin da ja das letzte mal noch mit meinem HT gefahren. Ist genau da Richtige für's AM


----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na und, sollte ja kein Problem sein!
> 
> @Dustins
> Nächsten Do habe ich leider kein Urlaub mehr. Bin zwar ganz wild auf den Park, aber ich warte doch noch ein bißchen bis da alles rund läuft.
> ...



Moin, ich dachte ihr seit nur noch am hüpfen und bauen...

Schau doch mal hier (wenn du das nicht eh schon getan hast):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6182661&postcount=4643

VG.
WH.


----------



## Marc1111 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ihr noch eine schöne Harztour braucht, wir sind jetzt 
Braunlage, Wurmberg, Kalte Bode, Brocken, Eckertalsperre, Torfhaus, Altenau, Claustahl- Zellerfeld, Kamschlacken, Grösse Söse, Sankt Andreasberg, Braunlage gefahren.
10 Stunden, 100 km, 2800 Hm

war die letzte Vorbereitung für Transalb, 2x noch schlafen dann ist Alpencross!


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juli 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr noch eine schöne Harztour braucht, wir sind jetzt
> Braunlage, Wurmberg, Kalte Bode, Brocken, Eckertalsperre, Torfhaus, Altenau, Claustahl- Zellerfeld, Kamschlacken, Grösse Söse, Sankt Andreasberg, Braunlage gefahren.
> ...



Dann jetzt aber noch schön entspannen und Viel Spaß beim Transalp!

So, ich bin nach ner auferzwungenen schöpferischen Pause auch wieder auf Sendung!


----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr noch eine schöne Harztour braucht, wir sind jetzt
> Braunlage, Wurmberg, Kalte Bode, Brocken, Eckertalsperre, Torfhaus, Altenau, Claustahl- Zellerfeld, Kamschlacken, Grösse Söse, Sankt Andreasberg, Braunlage gefahren.
> ...



Super, ist die Strecke auch mit Singletrails ausgestattet?
Schick doch mal die GPX rüber (wenn vorhanden).
Gibt es schon einen Termin für den Vortrag "Die aus dem Flachland die Alpen bezwangen"? Bei Weißbier und Diashow.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin, ich dachte ihr seit nur noch am hüpfen und bauen...
> 
> Schau doch mal hier (wenn du das nicht eh schon getan hast):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6182661&postcount=4643
> ...



Und am fahren. Aber, bedingt durch Ferien- und Urlaubszeit, wird nichts geplant, sondern alles spontan entschieden.

Hi Thread lese ich doch immer mit.....



Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ihr noch eine schöne Harztour braucht, wir sind jetzt
> Braunlage, Wurmberg, Kalte Bode, Brocken, Eckertalsperre, Torfhaus, Altenau, Claustahl- Zellerfeld, Kamschlacken, Grösse Söse, Sankt Andreasberg, Braunlage gefahren.
> ...



..............nee, las mal. Das ist mir doch zu streßig.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch und macht mal ordentlich Fotos für den Dia Abend


----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> .....und macht mal ordentlich Fotos für den Dia Abend




Zwei...., ein Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

@all
JA, wie ist es Samstag 15.00Uhr Wohldenberg-BodensteinerKlippen-Naturlehrpfad??


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Zwei...., ein Gedanke



Sooo..aber jetzt....

hatte ich auch schon getippt, dachte mir aber das du wieder schneller bist.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @all
> JA, wie ist es Samstag 15.00Uhr Wohldenberg-BodensteinerKlippen-Naturlehrpfad??


 Ja schon.....
aber wie gesagt. Im Moment nur kurzfristige Planung.


----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

...und Samstag??


----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja schon.....
> aber wie gesagt. Im Moment nur kurzfristige Planung.



Ja ich meine ja nicht den letzte Samstag kurz vor Weihnachten, sondern jetzt Übermorgen...!


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja ich meine ja nicht den letzte Samstag kurz vor Weihnachten, sondern jetzt Übermorgen...!


Ja logo.
Kann ich aber noch nichts zu sagen. Im Moment ist halt Ferienfamilienurlaubszeit. Da wird schon mal beim Frühstück entschieden, was man so am Tag gemeinsam macht.
Und wenn dann mal nichts anliegt und ich Bock habe, dreh ich auch mal eine Runde.

Aber nächste Woche sind die Ferien zu Ende, dann kehrt wieder die Normalität in den Tag ein.


----------



## Marc1111 (30. Juli 2009)

@ Waldhase,

Track habe ich geschickt.
ist von allem was dabei, Single Trail, geile Abfahrten, sehr schöne Auffahrten


----------



## Marc1111 (30. Juli 2009)

Dia Abend ???
hab leider keinen Dia-projektor.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Dia Abend ???
> hab leider keinen Dia-projektor.


Na gut, dann halt ne Power Point Presentation............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (30. Juli 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich mir Urlaub nehmen müssen  Habe Spätschicht und arbeite bis 22:05 Uhr.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mitkomme dauert eure Tour ca 1 stunde länger ;-) Muß erstmal fit werden  oki ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.



Kann man ja mal ausprobieren, wir sind da nicht so.


----------



## Marc1111 (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn wir aus denn Alpen zurück sind, können wir ja mal im Harz biken, haben eine schöne Strecke von Ilsenburg zum Brocken.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juli 2009)

Ganz frisch aus der Top 10 der FREERIDE

Alle die damals schon mit einem Hardtail unterwegs waren, wissen was die da geleistet haben. Nix mit 200mm Federweg, kurzer Vorbau und tiefer Sattel. 
Das Beste kommt zum Schluss. Aaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## Dustins (31. Juli 2009)

Einige sehen aber schon einwenig unbeholfen aus.

Hat wer lust Sonntag ein kleine Runde zu drehen?
Zeit noch offen, Tendenz Richtung Nachmittag.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Einige sehen aber schon einwenig unbeholfen aus.
> 
> Hat wer lust Sonntag ein kleine Runde zu drehen?
> Zeit noch offen, Tendenz Richtung Nachmittag.



Ich Ich Ich
Zumindest was die Lust betrifft. Ob es zeitlich was wird...?


----------



## NoFun (31. Juli 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Einige sehen aber schon einwenig unbeholfen aus.
> 
> Hat wer lust Sonntag ein kleine Runde zu drehen?
> Zeit noch offen, Tendenz Richtung Nachmittag.



Mist Sonntag bin ich verplant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwo x m (1. August 2009)

Das Video ist der Hammer, so viel gelacht hab ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Dustins (1. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich
> Zumindest was die Lust betrifft. Ob es zeitlich was wird...?



Hast ja meine Nummer. Wenn ich ne Uhrzeit ausmachen kann, dann call ich Dich.

@ NoFun
Findet sich sicher ein anderer Tag. Sonntags sind wir eigentlich immer im Höhenzug.


----------



## jaamaa (1. August 2009)

@waldhase

Warst du heute bei den Klippen? Wenn ja, wie war es denn?

Bei mir ging es heute nicht. 15.30Uhr lag genau zwischen Kaffee/Kuchen und dem Grillen


----------



## waldhase (1. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> 
> Warst du heute bei den Klippen? Wenn ja, wie war es denn?
> 
> Bei mir ging es heute nicht. 15.30Uhr lag genau zwischen Kaffee/Kuchen und dem Grillen



Es ist schon hart wie du leidest.
Wir haben kurzfristig umdisponiert und sind zum Brockenblick gefahren, eine Tour, die wir vor ein paar Wochen abbrechen mussten und die wir heute komplett gefahren sind (36km 450hm). Super Tour im leeren Wald
BK fahren ein anderes Mal.
Viel Spaß Morgen.


----------



## jaamaa (1. August 2009)

Viel Spaß bei was?

Ist bei dir morgen etwas geplant? Bikemäßig natürlich.


----------



## waldhase (1. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei was?
> 
> Ist bei dir morgen etwas geplant? Bikemäßig natürlich.



Ich dachte ich hätte gelesen, dass ihr morgen ne kleine Runde drehn wollt.
Ich habe morgen Bikefrei.
Montag haben wir unsere Ferienpassaktion mit 16 Kids - wird sicher ne tolle Sache.


----------



## jaamaa (1. August 2009)

Ist noch nicht sicher. 

Ich dachte das wäre am Montag?


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2009)

*1000*er Beitrag in diesem Thread​ 






     Weiter so     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Dustins (2. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *1000*er Beitrag in diesem Thread​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Gründer dieses Thread hätte mir die Ehre gebührt.  
Ich fühle mich hintergangen, ausgenutzt und weggeworfen.
Ich erhebe Anspruch auf die *1111*!!!

Später Biken?


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Als Gründer dieses Thread hätte mir die Ehre gebührt.
> Ich fühle mich hintergangen, ausgenutzt und weggeworfen.
> Ich erhebe Anspruch auf die *1111*!!!
> 
> Später Biken?


Bitte um Vergebung 
Natürlich sollst du deine 1111 haben und auch die 2222 und die 3333 und 100000 und 1000000000000............................................ 

War ne nette Runde heute am Nachmittag. Schön das es auch mal so kurzfristig geklappt hat.
Bei der Rückfahrt war Filius doch der Meinung, er müsste mir mal zeigen wie man den Sprunghügel am Eingang zum Whistler Bikepark Waldstück nimmt. Oh............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (3. August 2009)

Alles klar, ich werde jetzt kurz vor der 1111 im Minutentakt das Forum aktualisieren.


Die die Tour war ne runde Sache.
Wer nicht stürzt fährt nicht am Limit  
Der Sprung ist auch trügerisch. Die Landung ins Flat macht es auch nicht gerade zu einer sanften Angelegenheit und eng ist es am Ende dazu.


----------



## waldhase (4. August 2009)

@ All

Am nächsten Sonntag will ich meine mehrfach verschobene Wohldenberg/Bodensteiner Klippen Tour fahren. Starten will ich am Wohldenberger Waldstadion dann Richtigung Jägerhaus und anschließend die "Ostertour".
Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
Start ca. 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr


----------



## SushYm4n (4. August 2009)

Meine Klausurenphase macht gerade eine kleine Pause.
Ich hätte da wohl Zeit.
Wie komme ich da denn aus Braunschweig gut hin?
Ich könnte mit dem Zug aus Braunschweig nach Seesen in Salzgitter Bad aussteigen.


----------



## jaamaa (4. August 2009)

SushYm4n schrieb:


> Meine Klausurenphase macht gerade eine kleine Pause.
> Ich hätte da wohl Zeit.
> Wie komme ich da denn aus Braunschweig gut hin?
> Ich könnte mit dem Zug aus Braunschweig nach Seesen in Salzgitter Bad aussteigen.


Die Bahn fährt noch bis Bad. Cool. Dachte da gäbe es kein Bahnhof mehr.
Und wie läuft das dann mit dem Bike, kostet doch extra, Oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an, wo du hin möchtest. Um in den Genuss des einmaligen Höhenzuges zu kommen ist es eigentlich egal wo du hinfährst und in ihn einsteigst, Bad oder Lebenstedt.

Für Bad müsstest du dich dann evtl. mit Dustins als Scout verabreden. Bei Lebenstedt sind es mit mir bestimmt einige die dir da weiterhelfen können.

Falls du jetzt aber die Wohldenberg/Bodensteiner Klippen Tour von waldhase am Sonntag meinst, ist es schon etwas umständlicher dort hinzukommen, aber auch möglich


----------



## SushYm4n (5. August 2009)

Man mÃ¼sste mir nur die genaue Adresse sagen. Den Weg finde ich dann schon dank google.de/maps 
Die Radmitnahme kostet 4,50â¬, das wÃ¤re es mir aber auch wert


----------



## ChristianS (5. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Am nächsten Sonntag will ich meine mehrfach verschobene Wohldenberg/Bodensteiner Klippen Tour fahren. Starten will ich am Wohldenberger Waldstadion dann Richtigung Jägerhaus und anschließend die "Ostertour".
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> Start ca. 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr



Hi Klaus, 
ich hab den Sonntag mal vorgemerkt. Kann aber leider noch nicht 100%-ig zusagen. 
Und Klaus, ich denke mal das du das nicht wußtest, aber am kommenden Sonntag ist der Wohldenberger Waldlauf. Und rate mal wo der startet??? 
Hier kannste das nochmal nachlesen. http://www.sottrumer.de/Wohldenberg/strecken.htm


----------



## waldhase (5. August 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> ich hab den Sonntag mal vorgemerkt. Kann aber leider noch nicht 100%-ig zusagen.
> Und Klaus, ich denke mal das du das nicht wußtest, aber am kommenden Sonntag ist der Wohldenberger Waldlauf. Und rate mal wo der startet???
> Hier kannste das nochmal nachlesen. http://www.sottrumer.de/Wohldenberg/strecken.htm



Schön, dass Du immer mitdenkst. Dann werden wir wohl am Jägerhaus starten müssen und fahren als erstes die Ostertour und anschließend rüber zum Wohldenberg. 11.30 Uhr ist Siegerehrung, also müßten die Läufer bis wir kommen längst fertig sein.


----------



## SushYm4n (6. August 2009)

Wo muss ich denn genau hin, wenn ich mitfahren möchte?


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2009)

Sag doch bitte mal wo du fahren möchtest, Höhenzug (wann?) oder die Jägerhaustour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SushYm4n (6. August 2009)

naja, ich wollte eigentlich mitm waldhase am sonntag mit
aber an sich ist es mir egal wo ich mitfahre 
es wäre nur halt schön, wenn ich da einfach hinkomme. Das würde heißen, dass ich keine lange Strecke nach der Haltestelle Salzgitter Bad fahren möchte. Von daher würde ich das auch davon abhängen machen.


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2009)

Evtl. mit der Bahn bis Ringelheim? 

Googlemaps


----------



## E430 (6. August 2009)

@waldhase
Hallo Klaus, ich würde auch am So mitkommen.
Doch leider soll das Wetter so schlecht werden.
@SushYm4n
Wenn du die Jägerhaus Tour mitfahren möchtest, fahre mit dem Zug bis nach Baddeckenstedt und dann mit dem Rad zum Jägerhaus.


----------



## waldhase (6. August 2009)

E430 schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Hallo Klaus, ich würde auch am So mitkommen.
> Doch leider soll das Wetter so schlecht werden.
> @SushYm4n
> Wenn du die Jägerhaus Tour mitfahren möchtest, fahre mit dem Zug bis nach Baddeckenstedt und dann mit dem Rad zum Jägerhaus.



Hallo Marc,
ich behalte die Vorhersage im Auge, evtl. wäre dann Samstag eine Alternative....


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2009)

Hallo Klaus,
würde mich auch gerne anschließen, muß aber noch die Lage checken.

Und was ist denn mit dem Wetter?  Haben sie für So schlecht angesagt??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie war denn überhaupt eure Ferienaktion?


----------



## SushYm4n (7. August 2009)

Moin
ich fürchte ich muss schon wieder absagen -.-
Meiner Freundin geht es im Moment nicht wirklich gut und ich würde sie ungerne alleine lassen.
Ich hoffe, dass wir nochmal einen Termin finden, an dem ich auch mitkommen kann 
Hoffentlich denkt ihr nicht, dass ich euch verarschen möchte... So ist das nämlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (8. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> würde mich auch gerne anschließen, muß aber noch die Lage checken.
> 
> Und was ist denn mit dem Wetter?  Haben sie für So schlecht angesagt???
> ...



Ja, fahren werden wir Sonntag. Wie das Wetter wird,da sind sich die Wetterdienste noch nicht einig. Ich werde heute Nachmittag nochmals den Wetterdienst prüfen und dann eine Zeit festlegen, unser Ziel ist es Morgens zu fahren, schaun wir mal. Dabei müssen wir jedoch berücksichtigen, dass am Wohldenberg ein Waldlauf stattfindet und einige Wege bis ca. 11.30 Uhr sicher gesperrt sind. 
Ferienpass war sehr gut, Details am Sonntag.
vg.
wh.


----------



## waldhase (8. August 2009)

@all
Wie der Wetterbericht aussieht ist Morgenfrüh das Wetter super. 
Damit es mal endlich planbar wird, treffen wir uns um 10.30Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Jägerhaus, fahren dann zuerst die Strecke von Ostern und können dann, wenn wir wollen, weiter Richtung Wohldenberg fahren (die Läufer sind dann durch). Aus Nettlingen sind wir so 4-5 und wer noch...? ChristianS - E430 - Jaamaa - Edith  - Dustin........


----------



## waldhase (8. August 2009)

Wir sind jetzt 7 und evtl kommt mein Freund Rainer (unser OsterScout) auch.
Schönes WE
WH.


----------



## E430 (8. August 2009)

@waldhase
wir kommen mit vier Mann.


----------



## Dustins (8. August 2009)

Je nach Wetter sollte man nicht mit mir planen aber immer mit mir rechnen ;-)


----------



## waldhase (9. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter sollte man nicht mit mir planen aber immer mit mir rechnen ;-)



Mach es nicht so umständlich komm einfach her .


----------



## Dustins (9. August 2009)

ihr könnt mit mir planen und mir mir rechnen


----------



## jaamaa (9. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> ihr könnt mit mir planen und mir mir rechnen



Mit mir auch.
CU


----------



## waldhase (9. August 2009)

Es war ne schöne Runde heute, 12 Radler am Sonntag zu einer Tour zu finden, dass geht nicht überall. Auch wenn es teilweise recht rutschig war gab es ja kaum Stürze..
...Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Runde, aber jetzt ist ja erst einmal nach Batze zum Rennen.

Marc denk bitte an die Fotos - Danke.


----------



## Marc1111 (9. August 2009)

Wieder da, Super Transalptour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (9. August 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Wieder da, Super Transalptour.
> Anhang anzeigen 169783



Glückwunsch


----------



## jaamaa (9. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Es war ne schöne Runde heute, 12 Radler am Sonntag zu einer Tour zu finden, dass geht nicht überall. Auch wenn es teilweise recht rutschig war gab es ja kaum Stürze..


Jo, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Tolle Truppe, total unkompliziert die ganze Sache. 
Ist aber auch, trotz der etwas glitschigen Bedingungen, ein allerfeinstes MTB Gebiet. 

Wer denn noch ein paar Fotos gemacht hat, kann diese gerne an mich schicken. Meine drei, die ich gemacht hatte, sind leider etwas verwackelt.


----------



## ChristianS (10. August 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Wieder da, Super Transalptour.
> Anhang anzeigen 169783



welcome back.
Und wie wars?


----------



## Marc1111 (10. August 2009)

Einfach nur










aber auch anstrengend.
War alles mit dabei, Regen, Kalt (4 Grad), und natürlich ganz viel Sonne.

9400 hm, 400 Km


----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2009)

Da ich ja am Sonntag vor der Tour noch den Pannendienst gemacht habe und mein Ersatzschlauch zum Einsatz kam, brauch ich nun wieder ein paar Neue.

Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung? Schläuche brauch man ja immer.

 Schwalbe Schlauch MTB  SV13 in 26x1.75- 26x2,5 mit Presta Ventil  
 Preis 2,70  / ab 10 Stück für 2,50 



Schwalbe Schlauch MTB  AV13 in 26x1.75- 26x2,5 mit Autoventil  
 Preis2,95  

 + Versandkosten von 5,50  die man ja umlegen kann.


----------



## NoFun (11. August 2009)

Moin,
Die leute aus Bad kennen ja die Sprünge im Greifpark. Soll ja nicht so beliebt sein wegen der "zerstörung". Mein kleiner Cousin hat mir erzählt das die Stadt am Sole-Wellenbad Erde hingekippt hatte und da erlaubt hat sich da eine "Strecke" zubauen. Hat wer von euch eine Info dadrüber ?

Tschau


----------



## Dustins (11. August 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Moin,
> Die leute aus Bad kennen ja die Sprünge im Greifpark. Soll ja nicht so beliebt sein wegen der "zerstörung". Mein kleiner Cousin hat mir erzählt das die Stadt am Sole-Wellenbad Erde hingekippt hatte und da erlaubt hat sich da eine "Strecke" zubauen. Hat wer von euch eine Info dadrüber ?
> 
> Tschau



Moin,

das ist richtig, dort sind Erdhaufen. Die musst du aber suchen unter den ganzen Unkraut. Das wird nicht genutzt. Das Problem ist auch der Auslauf. Nach dem Hügel kommt hohes dichtes Gras und der Boden ist dort sowohl weich wie extrem uneben. Mit ein paar Leuten und Sparten wurde ich das ganz zu einer Vernünftigen Landschaft mit aufbauen. Aber viel Arbeit und Schweiß. Allein für die Anderen will ich das auch nicht machen. 
Ich suche mein Fun auf Touren weniger auf einer Dirt-Line, darum muß mein Anteil auch im Verhältnis stehen.

Die Grundlage ist aber schon eine gute, weil der Anlauf eine ca. 80m lange leicht bergab verlaufende Line ist.


----------



## NoFun (11. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das ist richtig, dort sind Erdhaufen. Die musst du aber suchen unter den ganzen Unkraut. Das wird nicht genutzt. Das Problem ist auch der Auslauf. Nach dem Hügel kommt hohes dichtes Gras und der Boden ist dort sowohl weich wie extrem uneben. Mit ein paar Leuten und Sparten wurde ich das ganz zu einer Vernünftigen Landschaft mit aufbauen. Aber viel Arbeit und Schweiß. Allein für die Anderen will ich das auch nicht machen.
> Ich suche mein Fun auf Touren weniger auf einer Dirt-Line, darum muß mein Anteil auch im Verhältnis stehen.
> ...




Ja von unkraut hat er auch etwas erwähnt. Die Stadt sagt wohl eure "ecke" also ist das Gras euer Problem. So etwas würde abundzu mal fun bringen. Bin auch eher zum Fahren. Letzten nen tolles Stück gefunden (also für mich als "anfänger") In liebenburg oben vom dem Kloster runter zum Freibad. 

Tschöö


----------



## Dustins (11. August 2009)

Der fette Hügel im Greifpark erfordert schon Überwindung. Im Video hab ich Ihn geschafft, es steht aber 1:1 einmal hab ich es vernünftig geschafft und beim zweiten hat er mich in den Bereich meiner Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten zurückgeführt. Dieses Jahr werde ich ein 2:1 für mich draus machen, mein Ziel. Werde mich nicht von so einem Stück Erde in die Knie zwingen lassen. 

Es gibt dort einen kleinen Sprung über so ein Gehweg. Der ist ideal um Gefühl für Weite und Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen ohne eine hohes Risiko eingehen zu müssen. Der Weg ist zwischen den fetten Hügel und dem kleinen See, dort wo es steil bergab in so eine Senke geht. Du erkennst es an der eingefahrenen Spur im Gras und an den kleinen Absprunghügel/Haufen.


@ Jaamaa
Hab Lust auf Braunschweig (Hexenkessel) Samstag oder Sonntag?
Tobe-Man fährt mit anderen am SA. mit. 80Km und über 1000hm. Bin am überlegen was ich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (11. August 2009)

Joap der ist böse.. mal gucken wann ich mich mal wage. Da sind mir die "Wasserrinnen" zum Hasenspring lieber.


Muß mich mal schauen ob ich den finde..zum üben.
Am Klohaus beim Tennisplatz ist ja auch etwas..


----------



## jaamaa (11. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ Jaamaa
> Hab Lust auf Braunschweig (Hexenkessel) Samstag oder Sonntag?
> Tobe-Man fährt mit anderen am SA. mit. 80Km und über 1000hm. Bin am überlegen was ich mache.



Wie? BS? Mit dem Auto oder doch mit dem Bike hin? Lohnt sich das denn? Nur für ne Stunde da rumfahren??? Obwohl mal so just for fun, warum nicht!
Habe aber ein Problem mit meiner Vorderradbremse. Geht nämlich seit der Tour am Sontag nicht mehr. Habe ich schon angerufen, muß eingeschickt werden. Mal sehen wie lang es dauert.

Muß man positiv sehen. Das demontieren spart ja auch Gewicht. Und nen ordentliches Dirtbike hat nur eine Bremse. Also lassen wir es krachen .
Jamie möchte da aber bestimmt mit, ist aber bis Sa noch auf Klassenfahrt. Jetzt kommt der Hammer. Wo? SYLT! Tja, Schüler müßte man sein!


----------



## Dustins (11. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wie? BS? Mit dem Auto oder doch mit dem Bike hin? Lohnt sich das denn? Nur für ne Stunde da rumfahren??? Obwohl mal so just for fun, warum nicht!
> Habe aber ein Problem mit meiner Vorderradbremse. Geht nämlich seit der Tour am Sontag nicht mehr. Habe ich schon angerufen, muß eingeschickt werden. Mal sehen wie lang es dauert.
> 
> Muß man positiv sehen. Das demontieren spart ja auch Gewicht. Und nen ordentliches Dirtbike hat nur eine Bremse. Also lassen wir es krachen .
> Jamie möchte da aber bestimmt mit, ist aber bis Sa noch auf Klassenfahrt. Jetzt kommt der Hammer. Wo? SYLT! Tja, Schüler müßte man sein!



Hab gesehen, das du beim einladen deine Lenker an die Sitze gelehnt hast. kann es nicht sein das dadurch deine Bremse  betätigt wurde und der Kolben die Beläge rausgedrückt hat. Du hast ja den Reifen ausgebaut. Hast sicher kein Abstandshalter reingesteckt.
Ist der Nachteil bei Versender mit dem Versenden.

Ja, so aus Lust und Laune. Ich fahre 30min-45min. zum Nußberg. Ist ja nur eine Idee.

Ja, Sylt.  "Ohh ich habe solche Sehnsucht, ich verliere den Verstand.........."


----------



## Skywalker_sz (11. August 2009)

Hmmm also wenn ihr da wirklich was machen wollt, dann würd ich mich bereiterklären einmal die große Sense mit nach Bad zu nehmen und euch kurz die Line von Unkraut zu befreien. Und schreibt einer mal den "copy_paste" hier im Forum an, der wird bestimmt auch an der Line mitbauen.


----------



## jaamaa (11. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Hab gesehen, das du beim einladen deine Lenker an die Sitze gelehnt hast. kann es nicht sein das dadurch deine Bremse  betätigt wurde und der Kolben die Beläge rausgedrückt hat. Du hast ja den Reifen ausgebaut. Hast sicher kein Abstandshalter reingesteckt.
> Ist der Nachteil bei Versender mit dem Versenden.



Ja könnte sein. Aber dann kann ich doch die Kolben wieder zurück drücken. Scheibe passte aber noch rein. 
---------------------------------------------------------



*Avid Elixir R / Was defekt?* 
                                                                                Bei meiner Elexir R tritt seit heute folgendes Problem auf:

Beim ziehen der Vorderradbremse habe ich kurzzeitig einen Druckpunkt mit Bremsleistung und dann nach 0,5 Sek kann ich den Hebel bis zum Griff durchziehen ohne Bremsleistung.

Bei der Tour funktionierte noch alles einwandfrei. Lediglich der Hebel war mir etwas zu weit weg. Bin der Meinung, dass das vorher nicht so war. Als habe ich nach dem Einsetzen des Vorderrades an der Griffweitenregulierung etwas gedreht. Bei dem anschließenden Bremstests habe ich dann den Defekt bemerkt. Denke nicht, dass es sich um ein hydr. Problem handelt, sondern eher in der Mechanik am Hebel.

---------------------------------------


----------



## Dustins (11. August 2009)

Mhh, ja sollte mit dem drücken der Kolben vorbei sein. Tja, da hört es bei mir auch auf mit Ideen. 

Dann versende mal an dein Versender. Hoffe nur der Versender, versendet deine Versendung schneller, als er dein Versender-Bike versendet hat. 

So ziehe mir jetzt noch ne Folge A-Team rein und werde dann schlafen. 

Good Night


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Franke (11. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da ich ja am Sonntag vor der Tour noch den Pannendienst gemacht habe und mein Ersatzschlauch zum Einsatz kam, brauch ich nun wieder ein paar Neue.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung? SchlÃ¤uche brauch man ja immer.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Jamaa!
als ich heut abend mit dem Auto in die Garage gefahren bin, dacht ich mir, mein Schwein pfeift..... Vorderrad von meinem Bike platt. Am So. war noch alles i.O. und jetzt? Platt. Naja, da kommt doch die Gelegenheit gut... WÃ¼rde 2 oder 3 Stck. nehmen. Hoffe, wir fahren bald mal wieder zusammen, so dass wir den Deal klar machen kÃ¶nnen....
Ach so: Presta bitte.... ;-))
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe, Johannes


----------



## waldhase (12. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja könnte sein. Aber dann kann ich doch die Kolben wieder zurück drücken. Scheibe passte aber noch rein.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jaamaa,
Bremsbeläge ausbauen.
Mit großen Schraubendrehen die Kolben kompl. zurückdrücken, wenn vorhanden eine große Unterlegscheibe darunter legen.
Wenn das nicht hilft - evtl. Bremse entlüften, bzw. Hydr.Flüssigkeit nachfüllen. 
Ansonsten zu Canyon schicken, die sind doch schnell und zuverlässig in der Bearbeitung von Kundenaufträgen .


----------



## jaamaa (12. August 2009)

Hat denn jemand ein Enlüftungskit (Universal oder für Avid)? Oder gibt es hier einen Händler der es da hat? Bestellen dauert zu lang. 

Würde lieber erst entlüften bevor ich die Bremse zu canyon schicke!


----------



## waldhase (13. August 2009)

@Christian&Marc

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6229525&postcount=4731


----------



## jaamaa (13. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand ein Enlüftungskit (Universal oder für Avid)? Oder gibt es hier einen Händler der es da hat? Bestellen dauert zu lang.
> 
> Würde lieber erst entlüften bevor ich die Bremse zu canyon schicke!


Na dann eben nicht! 

Dann geht es halt mit 'Single Brake' weiter. Bald ein neuer Trend? Bei meiner Fahrt vorhin durch den Großstadtdschungel kam schon mal das gewisse Kribbeln auf, wenn die linke Hand in brenzligen Situationen ins Leere griff.


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na dann eben nicht!
> 
> Dann geht es halt mit 'Single Brake' weiter. Bald ein neuer Trend? Bei meiner Fahrt vorhin durch den Großstadtdschungel kam schon mal das gewisse Kribbeln auf, wenn die linke Hand in brenzligen Situationen ins Leere griff.



Hast Du die Bremse schon eingeschickt?
Wenn nicht, gut so, denn das dauert sicher ewig.
In Heersum gibt eine kleine Radlerwerkstatt, der kann dir sicher helfen (für ein paar Taler).

kuckste hier: 
http://www.fahrrad.de/haendler/fahrradhof-heersum-holle-4182.html



Ach ja, ich nehme auch 2 Schläuche.


----------



## jaamaa (14. August 2009)

Zu spät! Habe ich gestern weg geschickt. Sagten was von 3 Wochen .

Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich es nicht selber rep. oder rep. lasse. Aber bei den Preisen von den verschiedenen Ersatzteilkits (zw. 10-50 ) + evtl. Montagekosten wenn ich es evtl. noch machen lasse, habe ich es nicht eingesehen, zumal ich ja noch Garantie habe. Außerdem konnte nicht ganz geklärt werden woran es nun lag.

Aber fährt sich mit einer Bremse auch ganz gut und spart Gewicht . 


Schläuche, OK!
Sag mir nur noch welche.

Wer noch welche will..........zack,zack...........werde nach dem WE bestellen.


----------



## waldhase (14. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Zu spät! Habe ich gestern weg geschickt. Sagten was von 3 Wochen .
> 
> Hatte auch schon überlegt, ob ich es nicht selber rep. oder rep. lasse. Aber bei den Preisen von den verschiedenen Ersatzteilkits (zw. 10-50 ) + evtl. Montagekosten wenn ich es evtl. noch machen lasse, habe ich es nicht eingesehen, zumal ich ja noch Garantie habe. Außerdem konnte nicht ganz geklärt werden woran es nun lag.
> 
> ...



Französisch natürlich


----------



## Dustins (16. August 2009)

So für den Hügel steht es jetzt 2:1.
Liege im Krankenhaus und hab mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. 
Muß jetzt eine Schmerztherapie machen, damit ich morgen noch einmal geröngt werden kann. Das wird dann zeigen ob ich mir auch die Schulter gebrochen habe.

Dieser Hügel ist ein *********.

Bike scheint OK zu sein.

Danke an die Mitbürger fürs nicht helfen.


----------



## waldhase (16. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> So für den Hügel steht es jetzt 2:1.
> Liege im Krankenhaus und hab mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
> Muß jetzt eine Schmerztherapie machen, damit ich morgen noch einmal geröngt werden kann. Das wird dann zeigen ob ich mir auch die Schulter gebrochen habe.
> 
> ...



Halt die Ohren steif - gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (16. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> So für den Hügel steht es jetzt 2:1.
> Liege im Krankenhaus und hab mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
> Muß jetzt eine Schmerztherapie machen, damit ich morgen noch einmal geröngt werden kann. Das wird dann zeigen ob ich mir auch die Schulter gebrochen habe.
> 
> ...



Ach du *******...  von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Marc1111 (16. August 2009)

So eine Sch...., Gute Besserung.


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2009)

@dustins
Warum schicke ich dir eigentlich teure SMS wenn du Einzelzimmer mit Laptop und WLAN gebucht hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Vielleicht sollten wir die AM's verkaufen und uns doch so'n CC HT mit ner 80er Gabel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




holen und dann schön gemütlich über Stock und Stein.

Ich hoffe nur das du jetzt kein Bikeverbot bekommst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NoFun (16. August 2009)

so ein HT mit 80/100 Gabel ist toll ;-)


----------



## Dustins (16. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @dustins
> Warum schicke ich dir eigentlich teure SMS wenn du Einzelzimmer mit Laptop und WLAN gebucht hast
> 
> 
> ...



da hatte ich mein Notebook und UMTS noch nicht. Werde Dir bei einer Tour mal ein Eis spendieren ,als Ausgleich!

Ich gebe mein AM nicht her. Nun wurde ich in den Bereich meiner Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten zurück geführt. Dieser begrenzte Bereich benötigt aber immer noch mehr als 100mm Federweg ;-)

@ all
Danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Dieser Hügel ist ein *********.








 Schon verstanden! Er wird dir dann nichts mehr tun. 

Ich werde noch ein paar Leute mobilisieren oder evtl. schweres Gerät mieten und dann wird in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion der ganze Hügel abgetragen.



Und mit der vielen Erde?.............


----------



## Dustins (16. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Schon verstanden! Er wird dir dann nichts mehr tun.
> 
> Ich werde noch ein paar Leute mobilisieren oder evtl. schweres Gerät mieten und dann wird in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion der ganze Hügel abgetragen.
> 
> ...



Bauen wir ein besseren Hügel.......


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Bauen wir ein besseren Hügel.......


Ich habe doch gesagt vergiss es. 

Mal was anderes.
Hast du das 100m Finale gesehen? Hammer, Bolt mit 9,58 sec.


----------



## Dustins (16. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gesagt vergiss es.
> 
> Mal was anderes.
> Hast du das 100m Finale gesehen? Hammer, Bolt mit 9,58 sec.




Dachte du hilfst mir ein 2:2 draus zu machen. Dieser Hügel verändert und ich mach den Ausgleich. Oder ist das schon schummeln. 



nee, hab ich nicht.
Bolt, ist das nicht der animierte Hund von World Disney.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Dachte du hilfst mir ein 2:2 draus zu machen. Dieser Hügel verändert und ich mach den Ausgleich. Oder ist das schon schummeln.


Schummeln? Nein. Eher optimieren.

Wir werden uns das mal in Ruhe anschauen. Läuft ja nicht weg. 
Dann sind ja da auch noch die jungen Wilden, die sowas immer ganz gerne antesten.

Einer davon hat sich heute Nachmittag erst einmal im Keller nen mobilen Kicker zusammen gehämmert.
Sind dann aber doch lieber zum See schwimmen gegangen. 

War bestimmt auch besser so.


----------



## Dustins (16. August 2009)

geht der in Rucksack???

Oder per Kupplung ans Bike.

Du bist ja ein Daddy, opferst dein Sohn für mich....
Wollte mich nicht zwischen Dich und Sohn stellen. 

Schwimmen, ja kann man bei dem Wetter, man kann aber auch im Krankenhaus festsitzen


----------



## jaamaa (16. August 2009)

Rein eher nicht! Aber schon außen dran. Wie gesagt, mobil. Aber eher hier für die Wiese. Ich finde aber, er ist ein wenig zu steil um damit ins Flat zu springen. Wenn das so sein sollte, kommt er halt an nen Berg.


----------



## Dustins (16. August 2009)

Mußt du mal Foto machen. 

Ich wollte ach schon mal so ein Ding bauen.
Geil wäre auch so ein aufblasbares Teil.
So wie die Zelte von beweglichen Gefechsständen.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. August 2009)

Guckst du da : http://www.holy-wood-ramps.de/HolyWood-Pedaliero.pdf

Vielleicht wird dir geholfen!


----------



## Dustins (17. August 2009)

Werde ich mir mal durchlesen.

Bist ja ein wandelndes Mountainbike-Wiki ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. August 2009)

Warum wart Ihr am WE nicht in Bad Salzdetfurth mit am Start...?


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Warum wart Ihr am WE nicht in Bad Salzdetfurth mit am Start...?


Warum?


----------



## waldhase (17. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Warum?



   Warum! Warum? - Weil Ihr es könnt!
  Wenigstens zum gucken und klatschen, soviele BL-Rennen gibt es nicht im Umkreis - oder?
E430 & ChristianS sind auch mitgefahren!


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2009)

Ja, aber keine Zeit! 

Und keine Bremse vorn! Obwohl das bei einem Rennen nicht unbedingt von Nachteil ist .


----------



## Dustins (17. August 2009)

Bin raus aus dem KH.
Es ist zum Glück nur das Schlüsselbein und nicht mehr.
Hab so ein Rucksackverband bekommen. Der hat Träger wie ein Rucksack und wird hinten am Rücken über Kreuz gespannt. Mehr nicht, der Arm kann sich frei bewegen.

Mal gucken was der Truppenarzt morgen sagt. Hoffe die entscheiden nicht auf OP, sonst muss ich nach Hamburg ins Bundeswehrkrankenhaus.

4 Wochen "Krank zu hause" hab ich sicher.


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Hab so ein Rucksackverband bekommen. Der hat Träger wie ein Rucksack und wird hinten am Rücken über Kreuz gespannt. Mehr nicht, der Arm kann sich frei bewegen.



WOW! Die haben dir einen permanenten Rucksack verpasst der dir den Trinkrucksack erspart? Und keine Einschränkungen in der Bewegung? Wann wollen wir dann wieder los Biken?

Übrigens war der Kicker mit seiner Kurve nach oben und dann ins Flat doch für uns zu heftig. Haben heute Abend fast ne Stunde probiert, aber keiner hatte die Traute. War aber bestimmt besser so. Habe gehört, kann auch schief gehen. 
Nur unser Jacky ist da rüber gesprungen. Der ist aber eh durchgeknallt.


----------



## Dustins (18. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> WOW! Die haben dir einen permanenten Rucksack verpasst der dir den Trinkrucksack erspart? Und keine Einschränkungen in der Bewegung? Wann wollen wir dann wieder los Biken?
> 
> Übrigens war der Kicker mit seiner Kurve nach oben und dann ins Flat doch für uns zu heftig. Haben heute Abend fast ne Stunde probiert, aber keiner hatte die Traute. War aber bestimmt besser so. Habe gehört, kann auch schief gehen.
> Nur unser Jacky ist da rüber gesprungen. Der ist aber eh durchgeknallt.



Heute habe ich kein Schmerz-Tropf, also zügeln mich die Schmerzen in der Bewegung. 

Was Springen kann schief gehen?!? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2009)

@dustins
Im Nachbarthread hast du jetzt einen Leidesgenossen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6247296&postcount=4807

Sieht das bei dir auch so aus?


----------



## Dustins (19. August 2009)

ist ja witzig, könnte meine Aufnahme sein nur bin ich mit der Rechten dabei. 

Hab deine E-Mail gelesen, kommt echt nicht so wild rüber. Im org. ist aber immer anders.


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2009)

Ich halt es nicht mehr aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich will wieder in den Wald und fahren.

Rufe morgen mal bei Canyon an, kann doch nicht so lange dauern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ich habe die Bremse doch schon vor ein paar Tagen weggeschickt. Kommt mir vor wie Wochen. Und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (20. August 2009)

Tja, Zwangspausen sind schon sch.....


----------



## Dustins (21. August 2009)

Würde euch gern auf einen weiteren Beitrag aufmerksam machen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6255571#post6255571

Hier können wir die Diskussion auf den Höhenzug übertragen.
Was einem so auffällt, wenn man genug Zeit hat und sich intensiver mit der Zeitschrift auseinander setzt.


Würde aber lieber Biken, als über das Biken zu lesen


----------



## NoFun (21. August 2009)

Warum das sind doch alles Freizeitwege


----------



## waldhase (21. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Würde euch gern auf einen weiteren Beitrag aufmerksam machen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6255571#post6255571
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass du wieder biken kannst, sonst kommen noch mehr solcher Fragen dessen Anworten solange von Juristen verdreht werden bis sie dir nicht mehr gefallen, also nicht fragen - Fahren


----------



## oxysept (21. August 2009)

Wenn ihr euch über Fragen bezüglich des Betretens oder des Befahrens von Waldwegen/Freizeitwegen/Wanderwegen etc. 
informieren möchtet, kann ich euch als Lektüre folgendes empfehlen:

Wolfdietrich Möller
Waldrecht und Umweltrecht in Niedersachsen
ISBN 3-00-005926-1


----------



## RCC94 (21. August 2009)

An: E430 
Wenn du dich noch beim Triathlon anmelden willst,
dann versuch es mall übers Internet.


----------



## jaamaa (21. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Würde euch gern auf einen weiteren Beitrag aufmerksam machen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6255571#post6255571
> 
> ...


Ja, kann mich der Aussage von Herrn waldhase nur anschließen.
Das mit NDS ist mir zwar auch neu, aber wir habe doch hier keinen Streß, also wen interessiert es! 

Ich habe mir am Mittwoch auch aus Frust die BIKE gekauft, was sich wieder einmal als Fehler erwiesen hat und den Bericht gelesen, wenn man denn von einem Bericht sprechen kann. Da wird wieder einmal irgend ein Thema angerissen  und am Ende ist man verwirrter, als vor dem Lesen (z.B. werden in dem Text  nur von 6 Bundesländern die unterschiedlichen Verkehrsreglungen aufgegiffen. Da fehlen dann immer noch 10). Schade um die  4,50

Dann doch lieber die FREERIDE. Steht zwar auch der gleiche Mist drin, haben aber doch die schöneren Bilder


----------



## Dustins (22. August 2009)

Ich lese im Normalfall auch keine "Bike" oder "Mountainbike". 
(Hab ein Gönner gehabt)
Hier stören mich die überzogenen Preisklassen der Produkte, die so empfohlen werden. 

Ganz im Ernst, wenn es wirklich verboten wäre, ich würde eh weiter fahren.
Mountainbike fahren ohne Singeltrail ist wie Segelfliegen ohne thermischen Auftrieb.  
Es ging jetzt auch eher um Argumentationsketten für eine gepflegte sachliche Konversation mit weiteren Waldnutzern.

 ich hab erst 6 Tage rum und drehe schon durch. Erinnert mich an meine Grundausbildung.
Da habe ich nachts im Alarmposten auch Dinge gesehen, die nicht da waren.


----------



## jaamaa (22. August 2009)

Ja, ja. Ist wie früher mit der Bravo. Hat auch nie einer gelesen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. August 2009)

Heute hat es mich dann doch nicht mehr gehalten. Habe dann aber, um nicht Bike und Fahrer auf irgendwelchen Abfahrten zu gefährden (nur eine Bremse), mich eher dem Bike Park Projekt gewidmet.

Den fetten Brocken hatte ich schon vor Monaten ins Auge gefasst und auch schon mal ein bisl angefangen. Er war mit seiner Form gerade zu prädestiniert für einen Drop. Also wurde heute geschauffelt und am Ende stand da ein fettes Teil von über 50 cm Höhe das nun auch bezwungen werden wollte.











Nachdem ja vor ein paar Tagen die Nerven bei dem selbstgebautem Kicker versagt haben, war es heute aber doch Pflicht da rüber zu springen. Es ist noch sehr schwierig auf dem Waldboden Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen, da sich die Spur erst noch bilden muß. Nach dem 4. Versuch war der Kopf dann frei und es hat geklappt.
Der Drop ist, zumal nur aus natürlichen Materialien gebaut, gut gelungen und mach richtig Spaß.










Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir noch mal Halt im sich immer weiter entwickelnden Dirtpark gemacht. Gruß an die unbekannten Bauarbeiter . Ich freu mich schon auf die Northshore Anlage.


----------



## Dustins (23. August 2009)

und das ganze ohne Protektoren......
Ja, sieht ganz nett aus!

Könnt ihr den Felsen nicht auf einen anderen Streckenabschnitt verschieben, den ich auch nutzen kann.

Wenn ich gesund bin dann..........


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2009)

Moin,

liegt doch nur 200 m von deiner Höhenzugroute weg.


----------



## waldhase (24. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nachdem ja vor ein paar Tagen die Nerven bei dem selbstgebautem Kicker versagt haben, war es heute aber doch Pflicht da rüber zu springen. Es ist noch sehr schwierig auf dem Waldboden Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen, da sich die Spur erst noch bilden muß. Nach dem 4. Versuch war der Kopf dann frei und es hat geklappt.
> Der Drop ist, zumal nur aus natürlichen Materialien gebaut, gut gelungen und mach richtig Spaß.



...bauen mitten im Wald, ob dass nicht auf Dauer den Waldbesitzern gefällt...und aus ist es mit der Ruhe und es werden auch in Nds die Rufe nach 2mtr. Wegen laut - muss das sein  - ...!


----------



## NoFun (24. August 2009)

Hier mal was "lustiges"
http://www.pr0gramm.com/data/images/2009/08/abload-pbpic3804372ttyr.jpg


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...bauen mitten im Wald, ob dass nicht auf Dauer den Waldbesitzern gefällt...und aus ist es mit der Ruhe und es werden auch in Nds die Rufe nach 2mtr. Wegen laut - muss das sein  - ...!








   Entspann dich. Alles im grünen Bereich!!! 

Habe das vorher geklärt! Außerdem ist es ja nun nicht so, dass ich den Felsbrocken irgendwo abgesprengt und ihn mit schwerem Gerät dort hin transportiert habe. Auch wurden von mir keine Bäume angesägt, genagelt oder gefällt.
Es wurde lediglich mit ein paar Stöckchen und etwas Erde die Linie optimiert. Der Rest war ja so schon da .

Ich denke nicht, dass ich deswegen ein schlechtes Gewissen haben muß. Da brauch ich mir nur den Trail daneben anzuschauen der sich in regelmäßigen Abständen in dem Waldstück neu bildet, weil die Gäule dort total rücksichtslos alles niedertrampeln, dass selbst Fußgänger den Weg nicht mehr nutzen können. Oder schreiende Kinder, die alles kaputt treten, abbrechen oder rausreißen, während der freilaufende Hund tierische Waldbewohner jagd/reißt und die Eltern nach der leeren Coladose noch die Fluppe ins trockene Laub schnippen. Und bitte nicht unsere Arbeiter der Holzwirtschaft vergessen.

Außerdem wurde bei der Gelegenheit von mir gleich etwas Müll aufgesammelt und entsorgt. Wahrscheinlich hatten ihn sogenannte Naturschützern verloren, als sie wieder einmal mit erhobenen Zeigerfinger durch den Wald rannten.

Unklug wäre es sowas mitten auf einem Weg zu 'gestallten', es auszuschildern oder pink anzumalen, dass es auch jeder sieht und somit nicht im Einklang mit der Natur zu handeln.

Ich hatte ja den Beitrag gepostet, um die Freude und den Fahrspaß, der sich durch die Abwechslung bietet, mit Anderen zu teilen. Man sollte schon unterscheiden, ob es sich um eine hirnlose Aktion (davon gibt es einige. Gebt mal in die SuFu "bauen" ein) oder evtl. doch um eine durchdachte Sache handelt und nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren. Da ich keine 10 mehr bin, als Mutti mir noch sagte was ich und was ich nicht machen soll und auch keinen Nerv auf Streß habe, werde ich dann in Zukunft zwar nicht die Aktivitäten, dafür aber das Veröffentlichen solcher im Forum sein lassen und in aller Ruhe genießen.






   jaamaa 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
der die Natur respektiert/keinen Müll im Wald wegwirft/Tiere schützt/in der Brut-und Setztzeit seinen Hund anleint/Müll vermeidet/Müll trennt/Energiesparlampen verwendet/Strom sparrt/mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährt/Auto mit Euro 8 fährt/seinen Teil zum Klimaschutz beiträgt/Tunfisch nur aus kontr. Fang kauft/umweltfreundliche Farben verwendet/öko. Baumaterialien verwendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (24. August 2009)

@Jaamaa fühle mich schuldig! Fahre  ein Focus mit D3 der die AU nur bekommt, wenn ich ihn kurz vor der Abnahme frei fahre.


So lang man so baut das die Natur sich das ganze zurückholen kann sehe ich auch kein Problem.

Finde immer das bei dem ganzen eine gefährliche Doppelmoral steht.

Jeder hat doch sicherlich mal nen Ast abgebrochen, der auf der Hausrunde in einer schnellen Passage tief hängt. 
Trailpflege  = jeder ist dankbar
Ein Hügel optimiert (ohne Schade) = erhobener Zeigefinger

Ich möchte noch an den Beitrag mit dem fetten Baum erinnern der zwischen Lichtenberg und Adlershorst liegt. Ein Sprung gebaut aus dem Material was so rum gelegen hat. Aller waren begeistert!!! 

Frage: Wo ist der Unterschied????

Keiner geht hier mit ner Euro-Palette in den Wald und kommt ohne raus.


Denkt dran, der *1111* Beitrag gehört mir!!!


----------



## waldhase (24. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Entspann dich. Alles im grünen Bereich!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was Du zwischen den Zeilen liest habe ich noch lange nicht gesagt!
Die Lobby der Biker ist nun mal nicht so riesig, wie der der Jäger, Wanderer und Reiter, da ändert es auch nichts wenn ich deine Sichtweise verstehe (tue ich)!


Selber peace
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

PS. Vergieß die Schaufel am 25. nicht!


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2009)

@waldhase





Kommen wir wieder zu den wesentlichen Dingen die uns Biker in diesem Forum beschäftigen.

Frage an alle Garminiken: 
Ist denn euer Navi routingfähig, d.h. kann man ein Zielpunkt eingeben und das Navi berechnet die Route über Trails, bei falscher Fahrt mit automatischer Neuberechnung, genau wie man das vom Autonavi her kennt? Dürfte doch mit den geladenen Top50 Karten nicht funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Chandru (25. August 2009)

Soll wohl mit der aktuellen Topo v3 gehen (selbst noch nicht getestet):


> Ein Routing, wie man es von Navis aus dem Auto kennt, war mit diesen Karten bislang aber nicht mÃ¶glich. Die neueste Version der "Topo Deutschland v3" macht nun erstmals das Routing auf 8.000 km Wanderrouten und rund 60.000 km Radrouten mÃ¶glich! Einfach Start- und Zielpunkt eingeben, das GerÃ¤t schlÃ¤gt die Route vor, und los gehtâs. Visuelle Abbiegehinweise fÃ¼hren dann bequem und sicher zum Ziel.


----------



## waldhase (25. August 2009)

Chandru schrieb:


> Soll wohl mit der aktuellen Topo v3 gehen (selbst noch nicht getestet):



Genau!


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2009)

Hier die Alternative

* Openmtbmap*

Ich habe es seit einer Woche auf meinem PPC mit Garmin Mobile XT laufen und bin total begeistert. Das ist echte Autoroutingfunktion wie man es vom Auto-Navi her kennt über Wege und Trails. Sogar mit Stimmansage. Ziel eingeben - Route berechnen lassen - Fahren.

Ein paar Fehler sind noch drin, z.B. werden oft Umwege berechnet. Das liegt aber an den Karten von OSM, die ja die Grundlage der MTB Karten bilden. Es sind dann die Wege nicht richtig verbunden. Da kann aber jeder aktiv mitarbeiten, die Fehler zu beseitigen. Ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da die Route sofort neu berechnet wird.

Die Karten ( alle Bundesländer und viele europ. Länder) haben zwar (noch) keine Höhenlinien, sind aber sehr übersichtlich.

Ich werde für Touren bei denen ich schon einen GPS Track habe und für die Trackaufzeichnung weiter mein Programm NoniGPS nehmen, weil es super funktioniert und der Akku sehr lange durchhält.
Für Gegenden in denen man sich nicht auskennt und ich auch keinen Track von einer Tour zur Verfügung habe, kann man damit gut über Trails navigieren. Hängt natürlich davon ab, wie gut die Örtlichkeit erfasst und bei OSM eingetragen wurde. Wenn ich mir aber die Karte von dem Harz anschaue, ist da wohl fast alles was wichtig ist an Wegen eingezeichnet.

Und man kann die Karten in Mapsource auf den PC einladen und da, auch mit Autorouting seine Tracks oder Routen planen und dann aufs Navi übertragen.

*Fazit:*



*Empfehlenswert! Sollte jeder der ein Garmin, Windows Mobile Handy und evtl. Nokia mit GPS hat mal ausprobieren, zumal die Karten kostenlos sind.*


----------



## Dustins (27. August 2009)

@ Jaamaa

mÃ¶chte Dir fÃ¼r deinen Einsatz danken. SchlÃ¤uche, DVD, und Ratschlag.....

DVD hab ich mir schon halb angeschaut. Sehr nett gemacht, frag mich was lÃ¤nger gedauert hat, die Tour oder die Kameraeinstellungen?
Da bekommt man echt Bock. Wann wollen wir los? So stelle ich mir das vor 

Du bist doch noch auf der Suche nach Schuhen fÃ¼r die Flats. Hab viel gelesen und werde immer zu dem 5.10 Schuhen geleitet in Verbindung mit Holzfeller-Pedalen. Du hast ja sonst immer nur von Vans gesprochen.

Mir fÃ¤llt die Decke auf den Kopf. Schau mir schon vor Verzweiflung "Arbeitslosen-TV".
Ich bekomme echt Angst. Die Volldeppen der Nation planen eine Invasion!!! Erst sind die Sozialhilfe-FÃ¤lle bei "Britt" und reden Ã¼ber deren Beziehungschaos, die Olle mit den schlechten ZÃ¤hnen lÃ¤sst sich von X-Typen begatten und das ganze ohne Gummi....
Dann sind Sie 9-10 Monate spÃ¤ter  bei "Britt" und wollen herausfinden wer der Vater ist. Diese Sozialleistungsverschlingendenindividuen kommen auch noch auf mehr als 1,3 Kinder im Durchschnitt. Wieso dÃ¼rfen die sich so zahlreich reproduzieren???? Die Kinder haben doch keine Chance in dem Bildungssystem....... Ahhhhhh!!!!!

Oder Frauentausch........ Nach 20 Jahren Ehe, verabschieden sich die Eheleute mit Handschlag "Wir sehen uns in einer Woche..." Da begrÃ¼Ãe und verabschiede ich jeden von euch herzlicher.. Dann reden die auch noch Ã¶ffentlich darÃ¼ber, dass die zwei seit 15 Jahren nicht mehrâ¦â¦â¦.

Ich freu mich immer total wenn meine Tochter aus der Schule kommt, die spielt dann mit mir âMensch Ã¤rger Dich nichtâ ect.

Ich werde gezwungen spÃ¤t ins Bett zugehen! Viele dieser Shows verdrÃ¤ngen Sendungen wie Maischberger oder Maybrit Illner auf so spÃ¤te SendeplÃ¤tze.....
Problem ist, ich kann auf Grund der ungeliebten RÃ¼ckenlage nicht lange schlafen und muÃ mir dann die Wiederholung ansehen von den bÃ¶sen Sendungenâ¦â¦

Das ganze hat einen Vorteil. Ich sehe dass es Menschen gibt, denen geht es viel schlechter als mirâ¦.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. August 2009)

@ Dustins

Die 5.10 Schuhe soll es nun auch in einer neuen Freeride Version geben. Info's über den Schuh findest du hier Pedaliero
auf Seite 7. Vorweg eins die Schuhe sind richtig richtig Warm. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2009)

@dustins

So schlimm? Das mit dem TV am Nachmittag und auch nachts würde ich doch ein bißchen einschränken.  Bei dem Mist wird man nur weich in der Birne. Dann zieh dir lieber alle Youtube Videos, die du unter dem Begriff MTB findest, rein.


Ich mag auch nicht mehr. Schon 5x bei Canyon angerufen. Mit 3 Wochen meinten die nicht insgesamt, sondern die momentane Reparaturzeit bei Avid +Versand zu Canyon + Versand zu Avid + Verand zu Canyon + Versand zu mir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Kauf mir heute Abend ein bei Ebay. Wollte dies Jahr noch mal fahren. 


Schuhe fürs Flatpedal, dass ist neben der Frage des Haltes auch eine des Style's. Die 5.10 bieten sicherlich den besten Halt, konnte mich aber nicht richtig mit dem Aussehen anfreunden. Da ich auch so ganz gern Skaterschuhe trage, hatte ich nach solchen auch gesucht. Guten Grip bieten da z.B. die Vans mit dem Waffelmuster in der Sohle, sind aber vom ganzen Schuh sehr weich. Da drückt sich fast das Pedal durch. Für längere Fahrten daher eher ungeeignet. Die Lakai haben eine stabile und mit dem Noppenprofil auch griffige Sohle. Bin ganz zufrieden. Bekommt man manchmal ab 40-50 .  Für den Winter werde ich mir dann noch einen Trecking/Wanderschuh mit einer Vibramsohle kaufen. Bietet dann  auch zu Fuß guten Grip und ist das Richtige für den Alpencross.

Einfach bei deiner nächsten Shoppingtour mal die Flats mitnehmen und im Schuhladen probieren ....... doch ich glaube das kommt nicht so gut bei den Verkäufern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## marc0049 (27. August 2009)

hi

ich komme auch aus salzgitter. um genau zu sein aus salder.
könntet ihr mir ein paar gute ruten empfelen? am besten gleich als gps datei.

gruß marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (27. August 2009)

Willkommen Marc0049,

was für Touren suchst Du?


----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2009)

@marc0049
Willkommen im Forum. 
Salder? Ich glaube wir kennen uns .


@Martina H.
Glückwunsch zum  XC 7.0


@Marc1111
Welche Route seid ihr eigentlich bei eurem Alpencross gefahren?


----------



## Marc1111 (27. August 2009)

Tegernsee- Gardasee,

über Pfitscher Joch, Jaufenpass, Rabijoch.

das war der absolute Wahnsinn, mach ich nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Marc1111 (27. August 2009)




----------



## Dustins (27. August 2009)

@ marc0049
Willkommen und viel SpaÃ hier und  im HÃ¶henzug.

@Marc1111
schÃ¶ne Bilder, will auch mal!

@jaamaa
Ich kÃ¤mpfe mit BÃ¼chern gegen das Aufweichen und Abstumpfen 
Die Videos schmerzen....
Werde morgen wohl mal mein CD-Schrank sortieren.
Ich finde die 5.10 jetzt nicht so unstylisch. New Balance bietet auch welche an.
Pedalen und Schuhe machen zusammen aber auch wieder min. 100â¬.


----------



## marc0049 (27. August 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Willkommen Marc0049,
> 
> was für Touren suchst Du?



schöne turen mit so 30km-50km hier in der umgebung salzgitter


----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2009)

marc0049 schrieb:


> schöne turen mit so 30km-50km hier in der umgebung salzgitter


Waldwege oder Trails?
Berghoch oder lieber doll runter?
Km kloppen oder eher technisch?
Hardtail oder Fullyfahrer?
Start ab Salder oder egal?
Allein oder mit Anderen?


----------



## Marc1111 (27. August 2009)

Das wären auch meine Fragen gewesen:


----------



## Dustins (27. August 2009)

1111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc0049 (27. August 2009)

achso sorry

ich fahre hardtail(bergamont platon 5.7 mit einer manitou r7 federgabel).
MTB fahre ich schon seit ein paar jahren und bin ein recht erfahrener fahrer. letztens habe ich bei dem MTB rennen in bad salzdetfurth mitgemacht.

am liebsten fahre ich anspruchvolle trails. bei der tour ist es eig egal ob es mehr berg auf oder berab geht. haupsache es sind schone trails dabei!
wo der start ist ich auch nicht so wichtig. am liebsten fahre ich natürlich mit anderen zusammen aber alleine fahre ich auch wenn gerade keiner meiner freunde zeit hat.

gruß marc


----------



## Martina H. (27. August 2009)

> @Martina H.
> Glückwunsch zum XC 7.0



Danke, das Bike ist so g...

vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Höhenzug..

Grüße

Martina


----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> 1111

















  Ups! Das war aber wieder sehr knapp. Habe ich nicht mehr dran gedacht, dass ja die Ehre dieser Zahl dir gebührt.

Und was ist denn das für ein Benutzertitel. Wird Zeit das du wieder aus Rad kommst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Um dir die lange Wartezeit zu versüßen, habe ich da was für dich. Mußt du allerdings Snakehaed fragen, ob er es dir ausleiht.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpfewIoJapM"]YouTube - Mountain Bike Adrenaline  PS2 Trailer[/ame]

Aber auch hier ist Vorsicht angebracht. Es sind schon Spieler mit dem Controller in der Hand von der Couch gefallen .


----------



## Dustins (28. August 2009)

Moin,

ja war knapp, aber hab es geschafft. 
Der Benutzertitel wurde der Situation angepasst.

Hab keine PS2..... nur eine Wii...


----------



## Skywalker_sz (28. August 2009)

Gibt es aber auch für den PC das Spiel.......


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

*25.10.09 bisher 13 Anmeldungen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein Ziel sind 25 Teilnehmer, da können wir uns auf eine tolle Tour und viel Fachsimpelei freuen.

Abgesehen von dieser Tour wie wäre es mit einen gemeinsamen Trikots für die Radler aus den Städten Hildesheim - Salzgitter - Nettlingen.
Die Fa. Eleven hat mir beim Rennen in Salze ein interessantes Angebot gemacht, vielleicht hat dazu noch jemand eine Idee...!

Viele schöne Singletrails am WE!
WH.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Danke, das Bike ist so g...
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Höhenzug..
> 
> ...



Auch Glückwunsch!
120mm sind einfach super. 
Warum hast du kein WXC?


----------



## Martina H. (28. August 2009)

> Warum hast du kein WXC?



Hallo Waldhase,

das klassiche WXC mit dem geknickten Oberrohr gibt es nicht mehr - jetzt gibt es die XC W Modelle. 

Die Geometrie der Rahmen ist aber identisch mit den Herrenmodellen. Die Damenmodelle sind nur anders ausgestattet. Und da das Nerve XC W in Schwarz in Gr. S ausverkauft war...

... und mir die weiße Gabel an dem Rad eh' nicht so gefallen hat, hab ich halt das Herrenmodell genommen. Ich wollt's halt unbedingt haben 

Und jetzt: Dauergrinsen 

@Dustins: gute Besserung!!!

Grüße

Martina


----------



## ChristianS (28. August 2009)

marc0049 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich komme auch aus salzgitter. um genau zu sein aus salder.
> könntet ihr mir ein paar gute ruten empfelen? am besten gleich als gps datei.
> ...



dem mann muß geholfen werden.

Hier ist ein Tourenvorschlag von unserer SZ-Mai-Bock-Tour 2009. Die meisten Sachen davon wirste wahrscheinlich schon kennen. Aber vielleicht ist ja noch was neues dabei. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## jaamaa (28. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hab keine PS2..... nur eine Wii...



Und von der Wii lass mal im Moment lieber die Finger. Da mußt du nämlich mit viel Körpereinsatz vor dem TV rumzappeln.



waldhase schrieb:


> 25.10.09 bisher 13 Anmeldungen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle die gleichen Trikots? so wie z.B. bei den deisterfreun.de
Coole Sache! Bitte nur nicht in pink oder mit Blümchenmuster.

Waldhase und der Franke, ich habe hier noch eure Schläuche. 

Ist meine Anmeldung zum Nudelessen eigentlich gebucht oder wieder stoniert worden?


----------



## Dustins (28. August 2009)

@Jaamaa
Mario Kart geht noch.... ;-)

@Martina H.
Ich dank Dir und Dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike

@Waldhase
Also bis zu dem Termin sollte ich ja heile sein, mag also auch gern auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## marc0049 (28. August 2009)

ChristianS
danke für den gps track


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Waldhase und der Franke, ich habe hier noch eure Schläuche.



Das hoffe ich auch, nicht dass du die weggibst..
Ich werde mal den Franken schicken, der tobt doch immer SZ rumm...




jaamaa schrieb:


> Ist meine Anmeldung zum Nudelessen eigentlich gebucht oder wieder stoniert worden?


 
Warum storniert? Ich habe extra für dich etwas mehr bestellt!


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> Also bis zu dem Termin sollte ich ja heile sein, mag also auch gern auf der Liste stehen.



Da habe ich auch stark mit gerechnet - wir brauchen doch einen Künstler der uns einen 180er vormacht.


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2009)

@ChristianS
Was geht Sonntag ab?
Harz
Derneburg
oder Hindernisstrecke um den SZ-See?


----------



## jaamaa (28. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ChristianS
> Was geht Sonntag ab?
> Harz
> Derneburg
> oder Hindernisstrecke um den SZ-See?



Hindernisstrecke um den See??? Hä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (29. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hindernisstrecke um den See??? Hä



Wo wohnst du noch gleich?

kuckse hier:
http://www.salzgitter-aktuell.de/dynasite.cfm?dsmid=51301


----------



## jaamaa (29. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du noch gleich?
> 
> kuckse hier:
> http://www.salzgitter-aktuell.de/dynasite.cfm?dsmid=51301



Ja, schöne Runde. Besonders am Sonntag.
Slalom fahren auf dem Karl-Nestvogel-Weg. Als Hindernisse bieten sich da Jogger, Radfahrer, Skater, Kinder, Rentner, Hunde, 10m lange Flexileinen, Enten und was weiß ich noch alles.....
Schult aber das Reaktionsvermögen.


Bei Quelle sind die Radsachen reduziert.


----------



## RCC94 (29. August 2009)

Hab den 1.Platz beim Triathlon gemacht.


----------



## Dustins (29. August 2009)

Dann will ich Dir Anerkennung zollen


----------



## waldhase (31. August 2009)

@ ChristianS

Du hast gestern gefehlt, sind am Treckerrennen (Derneburg) vorbei zum Wohldenberg und haben uns in das Unterholz gegeben - war doch reichlich (47km und 770hm). Jetzt sind erst einmal 2x Sonntag ohne MTB, muss nach Portugal, also schöne Touren und trainiert nicht so viel, damit ich danach noch mitkomme.


----------



## ChristianS (31. August 2009)

moin waldhase,

ich konnte mich am sonntag nicht aufraffen und bin erst gegen 10.00 uhr ausm bett gefallen. mit dem wetter hattet ihr ja anscheindend glück gehabt.  hab mich dann abends ein bisschen geärgert das ich nicht mitgefahren bin. naja ich werde es überlegebn. 
ich wünsche dir jedenfalls schöne tage in portugal. 

@rcc94 
ich gratuliere zum sieg. wieviel starter gab es denn in deiner altersklasse???

gruß
christianS


----------



## RCC94 (31. August 2009)

Es gab insgesamt um die 170 Starter.
Beim Schwimmen bin ich so als 100. rausgekommen,
beim Biken bin ich als 10. durch                                                                   
und beim Laufen als 12. durchs Ziel. 
Ich habe eine Zeit von 41,39 min gebraucht
und kam als erster von den 14-24 Jährigen durchs Ziel.
Pokal und Urkunde hab ich auch bekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (4. September 2009)

Hallo, 

steckt ihr alle auf der Eurobike??

2. Seite?? Geht ja mal garnicht 

Grüße

Martina


----------



## Marc1111 (5. September 2009)

Ich bin noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. September 2009)

Hy Marc1111,

sieht so aus, als ob wir die einzig übergebliebenen sind... 

Martina


----------



## NoFun (7. September 2009)

Ich bin auch da 

Düse aber meistens allein druch die gegend.....


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy Marc1111,
> 
> sieht so aus, als ob wir die einzig übergebliebenen sind...
> 
> Martina


Wow! Klingt ja schon fast nach  Apokalypse und Weltuntergang .
Aber es wird bestimmt alles wieder gut. 

Für mich aber erst, wenn denn Canyon mir endlich mal meine Bremse liefert und ich wieder fahren kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dustins (7. September 2009)

Ich habe mich dem Alltag ergeben und mir erfüllende Aufgaben, die ich erledigen kann, gesucht.

Morgen Arztbesuch. Ich denke in ein oder zwei Wochen kann ich dann wieder mit Waldautobahn und Straße anfangen um zur Form zurück zu finden.


----------



## waldhase (9. September 2009)

Ola Radler,
viele Gruesse auc Portugal,
schwitzen hier bei 38ºC, gestern Delphine mit dem Catamaran beobachtet und heute durch den Hochseilgarten geschaukelt. Morgen wenn die Temeraturen noch human sind cruise ich mit einem Specialized Cruiser durch die Weinberge, es ist gerade Weinernte, wird sicher wieder ein lecker Wein. Am Sonntag fliege ich wieder ein und hoffe auf noch viele schoene Spaetsommer-Touren und nicht den 25.10. vergessen!!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Marc1111 (9. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wow! Klingt ja schon fast nach Apokalypse und Weltuntergang .
> Aber es wird bestimmt alles wieder gut.
> 
> Für mich aber erst, wenn denn Canyon mir endlich mal meine Bremse liefert und ich wieder fahren kann
> ...


 

Wie lange sollst Du noch warten?
Hat Canyon dafür auch ein Wartezimmer im Forum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (9. September 2009)

@waldhase
Ola, Urlauber. VG aus SZ

@Marc1111
Ich warte nicht mehr. Dafür ist die Zeit zu kostbar. Und ägern werde ich mich auch nicht mehr über Canyon. 

@Dustins
Warst du heute schon wieder unterwegs? Habe nen Biker mit nem Stereo gesehen. Habe allerding meine Kontaktlinsen nicht drin gehabt .

@an_den_unbekannten_Biker_runter_zur_Sukopsmühle
Na gut, Grüßen ist nun mal nicht jedermans Sache, obwohl man sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone bricht, wenn man es doch praktiziert.
Wenn ich aber schon anhalte und zur Seite gehe damit du deine Abfahrt genießen kannst, wäre ein Danke oder freundliches Nicken schon angebracht gewesen.

@all
Bin dann heute mal am Gaußstein rechts runter. Der Trail sah so verlockend aus. War aber mit nur einer Bremse doch nicht so die gute Wahl. Als ich den Abrund an dem steilen Trail entdeckte, war es schon zu spät. Es ging da ca. 2-2,5m steil runter und ich wartete eigentlich nur auf den Moment, wann ich mich überschlage. Ging aber Dank abgesengter Sattelstütze und großer Armlänge, die den Schwerpunkt nach hinten brachte, nochmal halbwegs gut. Habe mir nur den Sattel in den Magen und in noch tiefere Regionen gerammt. 
Aber nach einer kurzen Pause mit einigen Atemübungen ging es weiter.


----------



## Dustins (9. September 2009)

@Jaamaa, 

also zur dem Thema mit dem Biken kann ich klar sagen "NÖ" und würde aber gern sagen "JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA".

Naja, mit der Schulter wird wohl länger dauern. Ne kleine OP wird wohl auch noch folgen. 

Finde deine Signatur geil. Ich habe mir alles durchgelesen, bin zwar ganz knapp vorbei an dem Jahrgang, aber ich fühle mich wie ein "kleiner" Held!!!
Finde Tschernobyl fehlt noch, wir durft ja draussen nicht spielen gehen.

Du surfst die Trails mit nur einer Bremse?
Hat dein Bike nicht noch ne Aufnahme für ne V-Break??? Kostet ja nicht soviel. Schön von so einem Holland-Rad 
Würdest du noch einmal ein Versender bestellen??? 

@ Waldhase
Dann brutzel noch einmal, hier erwarten dich im Laub verschwinden Trails. Das berichten mir zumindest alle Biker (brühwarm) die ich kenne, weil die mir gegenüber ja kein Feingefühl zeigen wollen/können......


----------



## jaamaa (9. September 2009)

Hi, sag ich doch. Habe keine Kontaktlinsen drin gehabt .

Schulter,.....Mist. Aber wird schon.

Ich halte ja sonst nicht viel von diesen Spaßmails die einen so täglich erreichen, aber die ist richtig gut. War nur nicht so einfach eine Powerpoint Presentation irgendwie mit einzubauen. Habe da aber noch eine zum Thema Schule.

V-Brake? Könnte ja auch mit meinem HT fahren. Will ich aber nicht.

Versender ja, Canyon hmmmm?


----------



## Dustins (9. September 2009)

Schule, ja, finde ist ein Überlebeskampf. Was mir meine Tochter so erzählt......
Da ist definitiv heute härter als zu meiner Zeit.
Die Präsentation trifft es!!!!!

Lieber Komfort als Sicherheit......

Das nächste Bike wird ja sicher ein paar Kilometer dauern....


----------



## Marc1111 (10. September 2009)

@ jaamaa
coole Signatur, trifft genau auf uns zu.


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2009)

Ja, Hallo Ihr Helden, schön dass Ihr trotz aller Wiedrigkeiten (Sprunghügel, Bremsen...) noch lebt!!! 

@jaamaa: fährst Du deshalb (Signatur) ohne Bremse? 

Wie lange soll das denn noch dauern? Gibt es Info von Canyon? 

M.


----------



## jaamaa (10. September 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ja, Hallo Ihr Helden, schön dass Ihr trotz aller Wiedrigkeiten (Sprunghügel, Bremsen...) noch lebt!!!
> 
> @jaamaa: fährst Du deshalb (Signatur) ohne Bremse?
> 
> ...


Nee,nee. Es gibt nur einen Grund, warum ich mit einer Bremse fahre ( weil kaputt)!

Wie lange es noch dauert weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls hat es bis jetzt schon viel zu lange gedauert.

Canyon weiß nichts, kann nichts machen, haben keine Möglichkeiten, keinen Einfluss auf die Reparaturdauer, können mir auch keinen Ersatz geben, kennen nicht mal die Tel. von Avid, können auch nicht  veranlassen, dass die Bremse dann direkt zu mir geschickt wird, können intern nicht kommunizieren. 

Also eigentlich können sie nichts, außer gute Bikes herstellen und verkaufen. Das war es dann aber schon. Ist halt mitlerweile ein großes Unternehmen geworden, wo alle Verfahrensabläufe aus Kostengründen genau festgelegt sind. Das macht dann natürlich alles sehr unflexibel.

Habe mir dazu schon so einige Gedanken gemacht:

These 1

Denke sowieso nach ungefähr 768 Telefonaten in diesem Jahr das die Mitarbeiter im CallCenter ein einlaminiertes DinA4 Blatt mit 10 Punkten liegen haben, die sie bei deinem Anruf stur von oben nach unten abarbeiten.

These 2

Oder da sitzen keine  Menschen mehr sondern Computer nehmen deinen Anruf entgegen und beantworten die Fragen mit vorgefertigten Satzbausteinen wie bei marcophono.net

These 3





Ausserirdische haben Canyon untergraben


----------



## Dustins (10. September 2009)

Ich denke es ist These 3

Die Außerirdischen  infiltrieren Unternehmen um uns in Warteschlafen zu binden.
Durch die dauerhafte Bindung an das Telefon und mit nervigen Punktelisten und schadhafter Warteschleifenmusik sollen wir einem besonderen Streß ausgesetzt werden. Das ist ähnlich wie das beseitigen von Kakerlaken.   Die werden einem Gift ausgesetzte werden, welches den Tot durch Streß herbei führt.
Denke Telekom gehört den auch anderen Lebensformen, sowie die DB usw....
Das ganze ist eine gewaltlose Übernahme über die Bevölkerung der westlichen Welt.


----------



## jaamaa (10. September 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist These 3
> 
> Die Außerirdischen  infiltrieren Unternehmen um uns in Warteschlafen zu binden.
> Durch die dauerhafte Bindung an das Telefon und mit nervigen Punktelisten und schadhafter Warteschleifenmusik sollen wir einem besonderen Streß ausgesetzt werden. Das ist ähnlich wie das beseitigen von Kakerlaken.   Die werden einem Gift ausgesetzte werden, welches den Tot durch Streß herbei führt.
> ...


Ich denke auch es ist These 3.

Mag zwar etwas abwegig klingen, aber wenn man mal genau drüber nachdenkt...........
Die Telekom war eigentlich schon vor Jahren das erste Unternehmen, wo der Verdacht aufkam.

_(und abwegig wird wirklich so geschrieben, auch wenn es komisch aussieht)_


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2009)

> Ich denke es ist These 3
> 
> Die Außerirdischen infiltrieren Unternehmen um uns in Warteschlafen zu binden.... Das ganze ist eine gewaltlose Übernahme über die Bevölkerung der westlichen Welt.



... weil, die wollen die Räder 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... weil, die wollen die Räder
> 
> M.


Können die denn überhaupt Rad fahren?


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2009)

...spielt das eine Rolle?

M.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...spielt das eine Rolle?
> 
> M.


Nö, eigentlich nicht!
Es werden ja auch täglich Autos an Leute verkauft, die überhaupt nicht Auto fahren können .


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2009)




----------



## NoFun (11. September 2009)

Mist ich bin zu jung für die Signatur...

War heute unterwegs und bin dann an diesem schönen Punkt angekommen. Nur leider ist das Foto vom Handy nicht so gut das hat nichtmal 1 Megapixel. 
Wer ne Idee wo das sein könnte.

Tschau


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Mist ich bin zu jung für die Signatur...
> 
> War heute unterwegs und bin dann an diesem schönen Punkt angekommen. Nur leider ist das Foto vom Handy nicht so gut das hat nichtmal 1 Megapixel.
> Wer ne Idee wo das sein könnte.
> ...


Hinter Bad, Liebenburg, Dören oder so


----------



## Dustins (12. September 2009)

Denke Jaamaa hat recht. Es gibt so ein Aussichtshügle (wenn man das so nennen mag) zwischen Liebenburg und Neuenkrichen. Der Blick müsste Groß Döhren sein.


----------



## NoFun (12. September 2009)

Richtung ist gut aber nicht ganz richtig.
Das Dorf ist Othfresen. Bin aber von Döhren gekommen über die alte Schachtanlage. Rechts geht es dann zum Schäferstuhl.


----------



## waldhase (14. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Ola, Urlauber. VG aus SZ



Nichts Urlaub, Klausurtagung! Bin wieder da und stelle fest unser Termin am 25.10.09 wird ein voller Erfolg. Bis jetzt ca. 18 Zusagen und gefühlte 30, komme wohl, evtl. vielleicht, wenn Wetter..., gute Idee usw. 
Ab heute darf ich wieder radeln, muss erst noch die Wintersachen rausholen, nach dem Temperaturschock.





Dustins schrieb:


> @ Waldhase
> Dann brutzel noch einmal, hier erwarten dich im Laub verschwinden Trails. Das berichten mir zumindest alle Biker (brühwarm) die ich kenne, weil die mir gegenüber ja kein Feingefühl zeigen wollen/können......



Halte die Ohren steif, es wird auch für Dich dieses Jahr noch schöne Touren geben und am 25. rechne ich mit Dir!!
Gute Genesung und frohe Gedanken!
wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (15. September 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ab heute darf ich wieder radeln, muss erst noch die Wintersachen rausholen, nach dem Temperaturschock.



  Und bitte die Regensachen nicht vergessen! 
Super Wetter heute. Hat denn jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## waldhase (16. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und bitte die Regensachen nicht vergessen!
> Super Wetter heute. Hat denn jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde?



Wenn ich gemein währe, würde ich fragen mit welchem Rad, bin ich aber nicht!
Oder ist der CANYON-GOTT dir grädig gewesen?

Spaß beiseite, es soll ja richtig schön werden am WE, vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu - aber dann...!

PS. Für den 25.10. haben sich bis jetzt 20 angemeldet!!
Wird sicher klasse.


----------



## jaamaa (16. September 2009)

Höre ich da etwa einen hämischen Unterton?  Nein, nein.........

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Canyon war mir nicht gnädig (was sonst, alles andere wäre ja wie Ostern und Weihnachten an einem Tag) und Fahren natürlich mit meinen AM.

In meiner mitlerweile fast 6 wöchigen FrontBreaklessOneHandFree Testphase habe ich festgestellt:

*Vorderradbremsen werden überbewertet!*

*>>>*(Können einen aber in bestimmten Situationen vor Schmerzen bewahren)*<<<






.
*


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. September 2009)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein 75% aller Dirt-Fahrer fahren ohne Vorderradbremse!

Also kann diese Wahl nicht schlecht sein


----------



## RCC94 (17. September 2009)

An: E430
Hast du deine neue Kurbel schon?
Und las mall wieder Biken.


----------



## Dustins (22. September 2009)

Moin ihr Biker,

meine Saison ist gelaufen. Ich muß noch mal unter das Messer und bekomme eine Platte auf mein Schlüsselbein geschraubt. 

Die beiden Knochenenden stehen zu weit auseinander und das zusammenwachsen würde Jahre dauern. Evtl. wächst es so mit der konventionelle Methode (Rucksackverband) auch nie richtig zusammen. Zwischen die beiden Enden könnte sich Geweben schieben
Durch meine Erfahrungen empfehle ich euch gleich zur OP
Schlüsselbeinbruch ist ja bei Bikern, Reitern und Saktern nicht gerade selten ;-)

Super, alle Bedenken die ich hatte und geäußert habe sind eingetroffen. Danke an meinen eigentlichen Arzt. Wir befinden uns in der 6 Krankenwoche, 4 Wochen Rucksackverband und damit verbunden Unannehmlichkeiten waren für den Popo. Wir rechnen mit weiteren 6 Wochen + X. 


@ Waldhase
Kannst mich also von der Liste streichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. September 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ Waldhase
> Kannst mich also von der Liste streichen



Schade, dass du nicht dabei bist, wichtiger ist jetzt eh, dass du wieder vollständig fit wirst.
Wir werden am 25.10. nach der Tour noch im Clubhaus gemütlich zusammensitzen, uns den Bauch vollschlagen und Geschichten austauschen, vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit dabei zu sein, wäre toll.
Schick mir einfach eine PN mit deiner Handynummer, dann können wir dies auch kurzfristig absprechen...!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2009)

Ohoh, dass ist ja zum :kotz:en.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und nochmal gute Besserung.

Grüße

Martina


----------



## E430 (23. September 2009)

@RCC94
Keule sei gegrüßt. 
Ne habe ich noch nicht, kann mich nicht Endscheiden.
@ all
Danke an die, die unseren Salzgitter-Höhenzug von querliegenden Bäumen und Ästen frei geräumt haben.Sogar mit Kettensägeneinsatz!!!


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2009)

> Danke an die, die unseren Salzgitter-Höhenzug von querliegenden Bäumen und Ästen frei geräumt haben.Sogar mit Kettensägeneinsatz!!!



Hallo, 

war da heute unterwegs, überall hängen Flatterbänder in den Bäumen und kleine Schildchen (IVV) sind aufgestellt. Das Freiräumen haben wir wahrscheinlich Herrn IVV zu verdanken, wer immer das sein mag.  Ließ sich jedenfalls schön fahren! Am Reihersee waren Schilder an den Bäumen "Reihersee gesperrt! Vom XX.09 bis XX.10." War aber nichts von einer Sperrung zu sehen??!! Wie kann man einen See sperren??

@Jaamaa: wie fährt es sich mit Bremse, oder hast Du dich schon an "Vorne ohne" gewöhnt?

@Dustins: OP schon überstanden?

Grüße

Martina


----------



## jaamaa (26. September 2009)

Habe es heute gegen Abend auch mal wieder geschafft eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Natürlich mit 2 Bremsen!
Fährt sich so auch besser. Besser heißt länger, weil man später bremsen kann, aber nicht muß! Bin von Lichtenberg bis zum Reihersee und habe dort auch die Schilder an den Bäumen gesehen.  

@E430
Wasn los? Der zerstörte Trail hinter dem Hundeverein, also deine Hausrunde ist ja immer noch nicht eingefahren. Mußte da nach 100m wieder umdrehen. Ich glaube wir müssen da mal wieder ne Tour mit vielen Leuten lang machen, damit sich der Trail wieder neu einfährt.

Wo man sonst eigentlich nur runter fährt, Höhenzug /Adlerhorst Richtung Gebhardshagen, bin ich heute mal hoch gefahren. Muß aber sagen, dass sich das nicht so gut fährt. Ist sehr anstrengend, ich mußte sogar mal schieben. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich erst wieder an das Mehrgewicht meiner Vorderradbremse gewöhnen muß.

.


----------



## Martina H. (27. September 2009)

Moin,



> Ist sehr anstrengend, ich mußte sogar mal schieben.



hmh, als ich da gestern hoch bin, konnte ich auch mal fahren 



> Der zerstörte Trail hinter dem Hundeverein, also deine Hausrunde ist ja immer noch nicht eingefahren.



...welchen meinst Du? Ich bin gestern hinter dem Hundeplatz gleich rechts hoch, bis auf das "Bäumchen" in der Mitte konnte ich alles ohne weiteres fahren.

M.


----------



## Dustins (27. September 2009)

Hallo ihr Biker,

bei dem schönen Wetter hätte ich total gern ne Tour gemacht.....

@ Martina
Ich muss morgen um 7Uhr in Wolfenbüttel sein und werde dann "verschönert"
und das Schlüsselbein in Position gebracht.

@ Waldhase
Werde mir dein Angebot überlegen...


----------



## jaamaa (27. September 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...welchen meinst Du? Ich bin gestern hinter dem Hundeplatz gleich rechts hoch, bis auf das "Bäumchen" in der Mitte konnte ich alles ohne weiteres fahren.
> 
> M.


Den meinte ich nicht, sondern von der Straße zum Hundeplatz, am Parkplatz links und nach ca 200-300m wieder links auf den Trail.

@Dustins
, nun wird alles gut. Und bis dahin halten wir für dich die Trails von Laub, Ästen und Steinen frei, damit du dann in ein paar Wochen sorgenfrei und sicher deine ersten Runden drehen kannst.



.


----------



## Dustins (28. September 2009)

@ Jaamaa

mach das mal für mich, kann es kaum erwarten.....


----------



## blackplanet (28. September 2009)

hallo,

ich bin neu im forum und komme aus sz-lobmachtersen.

bin gestern den salzgitter-höhenzug von engerode aus bis zum bismarckturm hoch. war ganz schön, nur die vielen wurzeln stören.

habe leider überhaupt keine ahnung von der technik. hier gibts doch bestimmt kompetente ansprechpartner. im moment läufts ja aber ich überlege ob ich mir ne neue vordergabel zulege, wenn mal wieder geld im haus ist 

lg
aus lobmachtersen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. September 2009)

Hy, willkommen in Salzgitter.



> habe leider überhaupt keine ahnung von der technik. hier gibts doch bestimmt kompetente ansprechpartner. im moment läufts ja aber ich überlege ob ich mir ne neue vordergabel zulege, wenn mal wieder geld im haus ist




Du solltest Deine Frage besser im Techtalk/Federung und Co. stellen. Und ein paar Angaben zum Rad, zur Gabel, was Dich stört, was die Neue können sollte (Einsatzbereich) wären für die Leute dort sicher ganz hilfreich. 

Grüße

M.


----------



## blackplanet (28. September 2009)

hallo,

das ist sicher richtig. wollte auch erstmal nur hallo sagen.

habe ein treck liqid und bin soweit zufrieden, habe das bike seit 5 jahren und bin die letzten 3 eigentlich nicht gefahren. jetzt muss ich erstmal kondition kriegen 

ich war jetzt die letzten wochen häufiger im oderwald und ein paarmal den salzgitterhöhenweg hoch. die lichtenburg hab ich mir angeschaut und bin hoch zur haverlahwiese, ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass salzgitter so viel wald hat.

lg
blackplanet

ps: martina, du kommst nicht zufällig aus h. und hattest gestern am bismarckturm nen platten?


----------



## Dustins (29. September 2009)

OP habe ich gestern gut überstanden. Die Platte haben sie schön an mein Schlüsselbein angepaßt. Der Chirurg muss mal Metaller gewesen sein, hauptsache kein Schlächter 



blackplanet schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin gestern den salzgitter-höhenzug von engerode aus bis zum bismarckturm hoch. war ganz schön, nur die vielen wurzeln stören.



Aber genau das macht den Trail doch so schön anspruchvoll. 
Ist doch ein Fully oder?


----------



## blackplanet (29. September 2009)

hallo,

freut mich, dass die op gut gelaufen ist. mir wurde auch mal ne schraube ins sprunggelenk eingesetzt, die chirurgies sind so gut sortiert wie ne schrauberwerkstatt 

ja, ist ein fully. ich hab oben am turm ein pärchen getroffen, sie hatte nen platten. denen hab ich meine luftpumpe geliehen. die haben mir ein wenig was von der technik erzählt und auch was an der federung verändert, zurück gings dann deutlich besser.
die wurzeln haben schon was, beim ersten mal ( voll im regen) hats mir den schuh von der pedale gehauen.

ich wollte heute eigentlich auch raus auf die piste. aber gestern spät-heute frühdienst dazu noch ne leichte erkältung, ich hab bis gerade gepennt 

gleich fahr ich nach wf und treff mich mit freunden, wird bestimmt wieder viel gefuttert und ein paar bier gehoben, hab ich morgen wieder ein pfund mehr drauf, seufz.
aber egal, hauptsache spaß

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Martina H. (29. September 2009)

> ps: martina, du kommst nicht zufällig aus h. und hattest gestern am bismarckturm nen platten?



Ja... danke nochmal für die Pumpe 

M.



> OP habe ich gestern gut überstanden. Die Platte haben sie schön an mein Schlüsselbein angepaßt. Der Chirurg muss mal Metaller gewesen sein, hauptsache kein Schlächter



Hauptsache Du kannst bald wieder auf's Rad 
Gute Besserung!

M.


----------



## jaamaa (29. September 2009)

@Dustins

Aber hallo, deine Schönheits-OP ging ja richtig fix. 

Cool so'n Metall aus einer Speziallegierung. Damit bist du dann gut gerüstet für die Zukunft. Schwachstelle ist jetzt nur noch die andere Seite.

Dann können wir ja doch in 2 Wochen nach Braunlage, oder?


.


----------



## Dustins (30. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Dustins
> 
> Aber hallo, deine Schönheits-OP ging ja richtig fix.
> 
> ...



Werde mich jetzt nach und nach mit Verstärkungen bestücken lassen um es dann noch einmal richtig krachen lassen. 
Morgen darf ich raus aus dem KH und nächste Woche wird mir dann auch die Anlege-Bandage entfernt. Ab da darf ich nur nicht über Schulterhöhe greifen, kann also angehen.....


----------



## blackplanet (30. September 2009)

hallo,

gruß an alle. herrliches wetter und ich fahr jetzt ne große runde 

ick freu mir.

@martina: find ich ja lustig, dass man sich hier so schnell findet. hat mir imponiert, wie schnell ihr das bike wieder fit hattet und wie gesagt, nachdem du an der schraube gedreht hast, ging die rücktour besser.

liebe grüße, ich fahr jetzt los.


----------



## jaamaa (30. September 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Werde mich jetzt nach und nach mit Verstärkungen bestücken lassen um es dann noch einmal richtig krachen lassen.
> Morgen darf ich raus aus dem KH und nächste Woche wird mir dann auch die Anlege-Bandage entfernt. Ab da darf ich nur nicht über Schulterhöhe greifen, kann also angehen.....



Aha! So als Cyborg oder wie Will Smith in I Robot. Titan hält natürlich wesentlich mehr aus, als so billiges Plastik Protektoren Zeugs und schränkt auch nicht die Bewegungsfreiheit ein. Wichtig für die nächsten Monsterdrops.

Titan hat auch eine geringe Dichte, also merkst du das Mehrgewicht nicht so stark beim Uphill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (30. September 2009)

Nicht wie bei I-Robot.... Das waren keine eigenständigen Individuen.

Ist ein Selbstversuch, ich will die Mountainbike-Szene revoluzionieren.
Ich lasse mich verstärken und führe dann Versuche durch.
Wie viel mehr Stürze hält ein mit Metal verstärkter Körper aus.
Dann veröffentliche ich ein Buch und empfehle darin Kliniken, mit dennen ich im Vorfeld Vermittlungverträge geschlossen habe. Die führen an den Schlüsselstellen die Operationen durch. Das Schonverfahren was durch meine häufigen OPs entwickelt wurde steht natürlich im besonderen Fokus.

Man muß doch zu Geld kommen.

So genug mit Links geschrieben....


----------



## Martina H. (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ein Kollege von mir hat gestern im Wald zwischen Salzgitter und Engerode ein SKS Shockblade gefunden! Hat einer von Euch das dort verloren? Kennt jemanden der es verloren haben könnte?

Grüße

M.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Oktober 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Kollege von mir hat gestern im Wald zwischen Salzgitter und Engerode ein SKS Shockblade gefunden! Hat einer von Euch das dort verloren? Kennt jemanden der es verloren haben könnte?
> Grüße
> M.



Also ich war es nicht! Kenn auch niemanden, der eins verloren hat. Kenn ja noch nicht einmal jemanden, der so etwas an seinem Bike hat .


----------



## jaamaa (1. Oktober 2009)

Nix mehr los hier! 
Dann wechsel ich auch mal das Revier (N 54°54.622'   E 8°17.742'). Die einzigen Höhenmeter die man dort reißen kann sind die beim Deich Uphill oder an guten Tagen beim Waveriding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@Dustins
CU in 2 weeks  



.


----------



## blackplanet (2. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

ich hab ein schutzblech verloren. habe schon ein neues besorgt weil ich ja auch (manchmal) mit dem rad zur arbeit fahre. halten zwar nicht alles ab, aber besser als ohne 

habe meinen helm gefunden aber beim aufsetzen hab ich wohl zu doll gedrückt, jetzt ist er hin, son mist.

gestern bin ich mal bis zum südsee und 1x drumrum gefahren, mal ein paar kilometer ohne wald und ohne fiese berge, war auch mal schön. aber morgen früh bzw. nachher gehts wieder in den wald.

lg aus lobmachtersen,
blackplanet

ps:wenn ich mir ein 28er rad für den weg zur arbeit gönnen sollte, kommen die schutzbleche und die katzenaugen ab


----------



## Marc1111 (2. Oktober 2009)

@ blackplanet, willkommen.

@ jaamaa, schönen Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (3. Oktober 2009)

Mist ich bin immer in der falschen Richtung unterwegs (richtung Schäferstuhl/Döhren) Muss wohl auch mal das "Revier" wechseln.

TSchau


----------



## blackplanet (3. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

war gestern wieder am bismarckturm, habe ohne helm doch etwas schiß bekommen. um ca 14 uhr war ich dann im tretlager um mir nen neuen helm zu besorgen- was soll ich euch sagen, ab 13 uhr hat er urlaub gemacht 

das wetter find ich schon traurig, gestern war schon alles voller laub. ich hoffe, ich bleibe über den winter dabei. habe schon ca 8 kilo runter und wollte eigentlich bis ende des monats unter 100 kilo sein, sind jetzt 106-107- ist eigentlich utopisch-korrigiere auf unter 105 

werde jetzt mein bike satteln und durch den oderwald fahren, was anspruchloses, wo man keinen helm braucht.

habt ihr nen guten link für mich, wo die feldwege eingezeichnet sind?
ich experementiere ja gern aber hier in salzgitter scheinen ja fast alle wald/wiesenwege im nichts zu enden. steht man irgendwann am ende des weges und es geht nicht weiter.

so, ich will jetzt los und nachher zur nachtschicht. wünsche allen ein schönes we.

lg
blackplanet

ps: ihr erkennt mich am silbernen rad, orangerote jacke und puterrotes gesicht


----------



## Dustins (3. Oktober 2009)

Bist ja ein harter Hund.
Bei dem Wetter......

Das Tretlager hat halt noch Öffnungszeiten wie ich sie aus meiner Jugend kenne.

Mittagspause, Mittwoch Nachmittag ganz geschlossen und Samstag fällt um 13Uhr der Hammer sonst ist 18Uhr dicht.

Ist halt SZ-Bad "Die Stadt im Grünen" 

Wegen der Wege versuch es doch einmal hier:
http://www.salzgitter.de/mapsight/stadtplan?


----------



## NoFun (3. Oktober 2009)

In Goslar gelten diese Öffnungszeiten auch teilweise total altmodisch. 
Ich mus da noch irgendwann hin wegen der "Erstinspektion"


@Dustins

Ich habe mir das mal am Sole-Bad angetan nuja toll ist das nicht. Stellen weise mächtig uneben.


----------



## Dustins (3. Oktober 2009)

.......und ungepflegt.

kannst dir ja selber was buddeln dort. Die Stadt hat einfach nur Erde da hingekarrt.


----------



## jaamaa (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin aus dem flachen Norden.

Hier wütet grad ein Orkan. Echt heftig. Die Feuerwehr hat schon Straßen gesperrt, weil da evtl. was von den Häusern runter fallen kann. Habe ja kein Bike dabei, denke aber das man es auch nicht mit einer 22/34 Bergübersetzung einen einzigen Meter gegen den Wind schaffen würde. Dafür jumpen die Surfer beim Worldcup haushoch und landen dann noch im Flat. Nix mit Fully, wird alles mit der Oberschenkelmuskulatur abgefedert.  MegaCool! Morgen geht es dann auch auf Wasser.


@blackplanet

Ohne Helm ist nicht so doll. Auch nicht im Oderwald. 
Und ne gute Karte ist mitlerweile die von OpentreetMap.
Entweder direkt bei openstreetmap.com oder über GPSies.com (dort aber auf osm Karte umstellen). Oder noch besser, du gehst auf openmtbmap.org und lädst dir dort Mapsource und die Karten von Niedersachsen runter. Sind auch von OSM. Sie sind sehr aktuell und es sind doch fast alle Wege in den Lichtenbergen eingetragen. Es ist jedenfalls schon schwierig, mal einen neuen Weg zu entdecken, der noch nicht in der Karte eingezeichnet ist. 

Also viel Spaß bei deinen Entdeckungtouren.


----------



## blackplanet (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
war gestern ganz schön windig. bin kaum vorwärts gekommen. der oderwald hat mehr hügel als erwartet. der hats mir ganz gut besorgt der olle oder, hat ich nicht so in erinnerung. war hier vor 20 jahren öfters mal joggen.

ich bin ja gebürtiger wolfenbüttler, ab 94 hab ich dann bis 07 in hameln gewohnt, da gibts auch sehr schöne strecken im weserbergland.

danke für die kartenlinks, im oder führen auch viele wege ins nichts, musste öfters mal umdrehen.

ich bin heute ganz schön platt, habs letzte woche ganz schön krachen lassen (für meine verhältnisse) und gönn mir heut mal ne pause. ich hab gestern mal mein bike mit dem handy geknipst und versuche es mal reinzustellen obwohl ich eher ne lusche am pc bin.

schönen sonntag
blackplanet


----------



## waldhase (5. Oktober 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin, moin aus dem flachen Norden.
> 
> Hier wütet grad ein Orkan. Echt heftig. Die Feuerwehr hat schon Straßen gesperrt, weil da evtl. was von den Häusern runter fallen kann. Habe ja kein Bike dabei, denke aber das man es auch nicht mit einer 22/34 Bergübersetzung einen einzigen Meter gegen den Wind schaffen würde. Dafür jumpen die Surfer beim Worldcup haushoch und landen dann noch im Flat. Nix mit Fully, wird alles mit der Oberschenkelmuskulatur abgefedert. MegaCool! Morgen geht es dann auch auf Wasser.
> 
> ...


 
Da lohnt sich das nach Hause komme wohl nicht, ich bin zur Zeit im Burgenland (Österreich), 25Grad und Sonnenschein. Bleibe noch bis Freitag und hoffe, dass ich am WE wieder radeln kann.
Konnte meine Mails nicht checken, vor meinem Abflug Dienstag waren 21 Ameldungen für den 25.10.!
Viel Spaß.
WH.


----------



## E430 (5. Oktober 2009)

@all
Hallo Leute, ChristianS und ich treffen uns heute um 18Uhr an der Sukopsmühle(Hauptstraße von Lichtenberg nach Salder, wo der neue Tierarzt ist) um ne Runde in Lichtenberg zu drehen. Wer möchte kann sich uns anschließen.


----------



## blackplanet (6. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

ist echt lustig. bin heut mal zu meinen eltern nach wf gefahren(schön über den oder  ) u.a. um mir nen neuen helm zu besorgen. zuerst war ich bei henze (cranachstraße glaub ich) der hatte dicht. bin für sie vom 05.10 bis 10.10 auf der messe, stand da auf dem schild.

dann ins kalte tal (inzwischen mit meinem vater im auto, hat zu regnen angefangen und ich wollte die nässe so lange es geht rausschieben) den gibts nicht mehr.

danach zum händler in der city, der hat montags geschlossen, wie ein frisör , ich glaub, ich krieg keinen helm mehr.

zurück musst ich dann auch wieder durch den doofen regen. egal, hauptsache man hat sich bewegt.

@E430: da seid ihr aber ganz schön ins dunkle gekommen, oder?
wenn ich ein bisschen fitter bin, fahre ich gern mal mit euch. an der sukopsmühle fahr ich immer vorbei, wenn ich zum obi muss.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (6. Oktober 2009)

@blackplanet
in den Regen sind wir nicht gekommen, da wir erst gar nicht gestartet sind.
Können gerne mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## RCC94 (7. Oktober 2009)

E430 wann hast den mall Zeit zum Biken,
hab jetzt Ferien.


----------



## E430 (8. Oktober 2009)

@RCC94
Hallo Raphael, nicht bei dem Wetter!
Da ist Indoorbiken angesagt.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin, moin

Was ist denn bei euch wettermäßig los? Kein gutes Bikerwetter in SZ?

VG aus dem Norden.


----------



## NoFun (10. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein Zeitungsbericht :

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/11083026


----------



## jaamaa (10. Oktober 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Hier ein Zeitungsbericht :
> 
> http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/11083026



Mal gut das ich im Urlaub bin, sonst müsste ich mich über so ein Schwachsinn wieder aufregen. Soll das nun eine MTB Tour an den Stahlwerken vorbei sein oder eine Fahrradtour mit Cityrad auf dem Höhenzug?

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Wie sagte da schon Dieter Nuhr.........Einfach mal................


----------



## Dustins (10. Oktober 2009)

Die vermarkten unsere Eldorado....
Ich will das nicht...
Kommerz ist ********.... Szene "ja", breite Masse "nein"

@ Jaamaa
Wird nix mit dem WE in Braunlage, bin da noch unsicher mit der Schulter...
War ja auch seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Bike


----------



## waldhase (10. Oktober 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ Jaamaa
> Wird nix mit dem WE in Braunlage, bin da noch unsicher mit der Schulter...
> War ja auch seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Bike



Hallo Dustin,
bist du fit genug für unsere Abschlusstour am 25.10?
Du gehörst einfach dazu!
Wir drehen eine schöne Tour durch die Nettlinger Wälder und sitzen hinterher noch schön zusammen und tauschen Geschichten aus. 
MELDE DICH!


----------



## Dustins (11. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Dustin,
> bist du fit genug für unsere Abschlusstour am 25.10?
> Du gehörst einfach dazu!
> Wir drehen eine schöne Tour durch die Nettlinger Wälder und sitzen hinterher noch schön zusammen und tauschen Geschichten aus.
> MELDE DICH!



Ich werde eher nicht dabei sein. Ich fange gerade mal nächste Woche mit Krankengymnastik an und darf weder schwer heben noch den Arm über Schulterhöhe bewegen......

Will das auch mal ausheilen lassen und dann gibt es ja noch die Gesichte mit dem Teufel und dem Eichhörnchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. Oktober 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ Jaamaa
> Wird nix mit dem WE in Braunlage, bin da noch unsicher mit der Schulter...
> War ja auch seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Bike



  Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Kein Problem, wird alles nachgeholt. Ist ja eh noch der Faktor 'WETTER', der da eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.

 Aber zu der Abschlußtour durch die schönen Nettlinger Wälder kannst du doch kommen, wenn schon nicht zum Biken, dann aber doch zum gemütlichen Pasta-Essen. Oder nicht?

Gibt es denn bei unerwartetem schlechten Wetter eigentlich ein Alternativprogramm? Das Essen ist ja bestellt.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Oktober 2009)

Boa, was sind den das hier für eisige Temperaturen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am Meer war es ja die letzten Tage schon frisch, aber je näher wir nach Salzgitter kamen, umso kälter wurde es. Das Thermometer im Auto zeigte vor 2 Std keine 3°C.

Kann man denn hier am Tage noch mit kurzer Hose fahren oder ist es besser wenn ich morgen mal die Wintersachen suche? Und eigentlich wollte ich am Freitag in den Harz. Da soll aber auch schon ein bissl Schnee liegen!


----------



## Dustins (16. Oktober 2009)

Tja, das Wetter ist schon blÃ¶d.

Hab aber einen Vorschlag fÃ¼r dich. Kaufst dir ne Rolle, ne Projektionswand, einen Beamer.
Dann haust du in die PS3 âMountainbike Extremâ und knallst die Berge runter.
Zweite MÃ¶glichkeit ist, einfach im nÃ¤chsten Jahr fÃ¼r schlechte Tage die DigiCam auf den Kopf zu schnallen und Aufnahmen aus der Ego-Perspektive machen. Im Winter einfach auf die Wand werfen. Damit du aber ErschÃ¼tterungen auf der Rolle spÃ¼rst musst du sie einwenig deformieren.

Das ist ein Plan oder???

War jetzt schon zweimal auf dem Bike. Einmal mit meiner Tochter um den Reihersee und einmal zum Buchladen. Macht zusammen stolze 10Km....


----------



## jaamaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Tja, das Wetter ist schon blöd.
> 
> War jetzt schon zweimal auf dem Bike. Einmal mit meiner Tochter um den Reihersee und einmal zum Buchladen. Macht zusammen stolze 10Km....



Bin ja seid Mi Abend wieder da und war auch schon zweimal auf dem Bike. Einmal die Tochter in den Reitstall gebracht und einmal wieder abgeholt. Macht zusammen auch stolze 10km.........


----------



## Marc1111 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Bin wieder da.
War das ein sch... Wetter hier. 
Ich hatte 32 Grad,  Wassertemp. 26, und jetzt 3 Kg mehr auf den Rippen. Der Winter kann nicht besser starten.


----------



## waldhase (17. Oktober 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin wieder da.
> War das ein sch... Wetter hier.
> Ich hatte 32 Grad, Anhang anzeigen 174178 Wassertemp. 26,Anhang anzeigen 174179 und jetzt 3 Kg mehr auf den Rippen. Der Winter kann nicht besser starten.



Herzlich willkommen im deutschen Herbst. Denk daran am 25.10. ist Winteropening in Nettlingen! Was ist eigentlich mit den Kumpel, kommt der auch mit?
VG
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (17. Oktober 2009)

NoFun schrieb:


> Hier ein Zeitungsbericht :
> 
> http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/11083026


 

Dauert dann nicht mehr lange, dann gibt es Stress mit den Wanderern, oder der Höhenzug wird ausgebaut als Radelweg.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2009)

> Dauert dann nicht mehr lange, dann gibt es Stress mit den WanderernAnhang 174191, oder der Höhenzug wird ausgebaut als Radelweg.
> Anhang 174190



Richtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die  die Politiker  

Da freut man sich, dass man in Ruhe biken kann - und schon kommt einer auf die Idee das zu vermarkten. Es ist zum 

Grüße

Martina


----------



## NoFun (17. Oktober 2009)

Freut euch auf den ausgebauten asphaltierten Wege 

Ich sollte mich beeilen da langzufahren bevor das wirklich passiert. Fahre immer in eine andere Richtung..


----------



## jaamaa (20. Oktober 2009)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> und jetzt 3 Kg mehr auf den Rippen. Der Winter kann nicht besser starten.



Da auch du deinen Urlaub in vollen Zügen genossen hast, ist es jetzt an der Zeit hier mitzumachen oder noch besser gleich ein Team zu gründen, um sich in der dunklen Jahreszeit gegenseitig zu motivieren. 







.


----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da auch du deinen Urlaub in vollen Zügen genossen hast, ist es jetzt an der Zeit hier mitzumachen oder noch besser gleich ein Team zu gründen, um sich in der dunklen Jahreszeit gegenseitig zu motivieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie heißt denn dein Team?


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Oktober 2009)

Einer von euch in den letzten Tagen im Höhenzug zwischen Salder und Burg unterwegs gewesen? Hab dort MTB Spuren gefunden.

Habe gerade erst einmal 5 Stahlnägel aus Vorder und Hinterrad entfehrt.
Entweder hab ich sie mir im Höhenzug oder auf der Rückfahrt eingefangen.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich trage auch schon kräftig ein. Würd also auch bei einem Team mitmachen.


----------



## jaamaa (20. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn dein Team?



Ist noch kein Team, bin noch allein mit meinen Kilo's. Wäre aber bestimmt ganz nett, wenn sich mehrere Teams gründen. Nicht mit dem Ziel in der Rangliste ganz weit oben vertreten zu sein, sondern um sich gegenseitig zu motivieren und dem drohendem Winterspeck den Kampf anzusagen. Also auf, auf und denkt mal über einen schönen Teamnamen nach. Können das ja auch mal am Sonntag ansprechen. Haben ja noch ein bißchen Zeit bis es los geht.




Marc1111 schrieb:


> Einer von euch in den letzten Tagen im Höhenzug zwischen Salder und Burg unterwegs gewesen? Hab dort MTB Spuren gefunden.
> Habe gerade erst einmal 5 Stahlnägel aus Vorder und Hinterrad entfehrt.
> Entweder hab ich sie mir im Höhenzug oder auf der Rückfahrt eingefangen.



Ich habe da am So Nachmittag alles ein bißchen umgepflügt. Das war ne Sauerei. 

Und auf fast allen Wegen rund um die Burg haben mal wieder irgendwelche Schwachmaten Äste und Bäume quer gelegt. Ha, als ob es einem davon abhält, da lang zu fahren. Aber Nägel hatte ich auch noch nicht. 




Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ich trage auch schon kräftig ein. Würd also auch bei einem Team mitmachen.



Wo trägst du denn schon ein? Geht doch erst in 2 Wochen los!
Und ich dachte immer du bist mehr der Downhiller? Aber egal, Punkte gibt es für jede körperliche Betätigung (naja, fast jede ). Und davon ab, richtig bergrunter geht auch richtig auf die Kondition. Habe ich letztens auch erst festgestellt. Sollte man also nicht unterschätzen.


.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst im Winterpokal jetzt schon eintragen, mir egal ob das gewertet wird oder nicht.... 
Ist halt ne Arschtritt sache :-D


----------



## jaamaa (21. Oktober 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Du kannst im Winterpokal jetzt schon eintragen, mir egal ob das gewertet wird oder nicht....
> Ist halt ne Arschtritt sache :-D



Habe ich probiert, geht aber nicht.

s.H.:
* Hinweise zum Eintragen *

_ Folgende Sachen solltest du beim Eintragen beachten: _


_ Das Datum muss zwischen dem 02.11.2009 und dem 28.03.2010 liegen. _
_ Das Datum darf nicht in der Zukunft liegen. Das Datum darf nicht mehr als 28 Tage in der Vergangenheit liegen. _
Also kann es ja auch noch nicht funktionieren.Du trägst bestimmt in die Trainingsverwaltung ein?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin Männer,
denkt daran, dass von Samstag auf Sonntag die Uhr eine Stunde zurück gestellt wird. Nicht das einer zu früh in Nettlingen aufschlägt und sich wundert wo der Rest bleibt.

Über ein Winterpokalteam unterahlten wir uns am Sonntag nach der Tour.

Wieviel können in einem Team mitfahren?


----------



## jaamaa (21. Oktober 2009)

Immer 5 in einem Team. Aber ist ja egal. Man kann ja mehrere Teams gründen, so wie es schon die Deisterfreunde gemacht haben. Die nennen sich dann Deisterfreunde 1, Deisterfreunde 2, Deisterfreunde3, Deisterfreunde 4 oder so........    


.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. Oktober 2009)

moin ihr nasen
war neulich mal wieder zwischen lichtenberg und salder den berg runter. da wo man dann auf höhe bruchmachtersen raus kommt. ich will ma nicht lang rumschnacken, wer von euch war´s ?

 

stück weiter unten geht´s noch über ´n findling. nette sache. war´n ja gerade herbstferien. sind wohl kids am werk gewesen. mit den vätern wahrscheinlich. schön, schön. weiter so.


----------



## Dustins (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch in ein Team, hab auch ein Namen...

Ihr klagt ja alle über euren Speck..
Also sind wir die "Maden im Speckmantel"

@ Waldhase
Ich werde an dem besagten Tag, der ja Sonntag ist, nicht an dem Event teilnehmen können.
Fahren ja eh nicht und auf die Pasta-Party kann ich auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Marc1111 (23. Oktober 2009)

http://watch26.tv/


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Oktober 2009)

Salve,
sehr schöne Tour--sehr nette biker--geniales Wetter--klasse Schlammloch
THX an Waldhase für Orga & Scouting
LG, G-K-R


----------



## jaamaa (25. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Wetter, nette Leute und ne Menge Schlamm = tolle Tour, was will man mehr!
Großen Dank an das Organisationsteam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Kann mir bitte noch jemand sagen, was wir heute gefahren sind (Km/hm). Ein Schlammspritzer hat wohl mein Navi außer Gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Oktober 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte noch jemand sagen, was wir heute gefahren sind (Km/hm). Ein Schlammspritzer hat wohl mein Navi außer Gefecht gesetzt.


Mein Sigma Rox meint: 
33,58 km
1:58 Fahrzeit
17,06 km/h DS
Vmax 53,29 km/h
490 hm

LG, G-K-R


----------



## NoFun (28. Oktober 2009)

Na wer ist gestern abend auf der Nord-Süd Straße(Fahrradweg) aus richtung MC Donald mit voller LED Beleuchtung gefahren.( auf der Brücke). War ein Fully. Und der/die Faher(in) hatte so einen Helm mit Kinnschutz auf. Die LED`s waren übelst hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackplanet (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

@nofun: ich wars nicht , ich hab noch keinen neuen helm.

mein funktacho macht nen klappmann, der spinnt trotz neuer batterien im tacho und im sender. habt ihr tachos mit kabel oder mit funk? seid ihr zufrieden?

man hat mir den vdo quasi als mercedes unter den tachos angepriesen, könnts an meinem handy liegen, dass er spinnt?

wenn ihr euch wundert, warum ich hier um rat frage und nicht bei den technik-freaks - ihr seid meine nachbarn    euch vertraue ich mehr...

lg
blackplanet

ps: ist schon nicht mehr sooo schön das wetter und ich hab nur ne schweißtreibende gummihose, die schafft nix...


----------



## NoFun (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tacho ist mit Kabel, ist ein billiger von sigma gab es zu dem Bike dazu.

Denken icht das das Handy den Tacho stören tut. Bei der nächsten runde könntest du ja das Handy ausschalten. Hast du mal beides resettet also Akku raus und länger liegen lassen.. hilft öfters mal. Man könnte auch zum Testen den Abstand verringern. 

Tschöö


----------



## Marc1111 (29. Oktober 2009)

Durch das Handy wird es keine Störungen geben. Trägst Du einen Pulsgurt, der nicht mit zum Tacho gehört??
Dadurch kann es Störungen geben.

Ansonsten würde ich ihn auch erstmal reseten. Baterien raus.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Oktober 2009)

Was geht am WE bei dem schönen Wetter??? Wer ist unterwegs? Wer hat was vor?

@Dustins
Ist bei dir schon eine kleine Runde möglich? Bikepark hat auch noch am WE aufgemacht!!!


----------



## Dustins (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

nur unter sehr vorsichtiger Fahrweise. Die Kondition ist aber völlig weg, da fehlt es an allen Enden. Zeit habe ich aber heute leider keine. Morgen könnte man evtl. was starten...


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (1. November 2009)

das hiesige forstamt definiert den begriff waldautobahn mal wieder neu.


paßt schön auf sonst werdet ihr plattgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CsK-Thor (2. November 2009)

... sind ganz schön am wühlen im Wald!

Der Boden war richtig schwer und die Blätter mächtig rutschig.

Der Baum der quer lag am Höhenzug ist weg, habe also richtig gelesen!

Wenn Ihr Trikot´s machen wollt dann schaut mal bei owayo.


----------



## Dustins (2. November 2009)

Ich hoffe der Weg auf dem Bild entstand nicht aus einem 50cm breitem Trail


----------



## jaamaa (2. November 2009)

Für alle die es noch nicht wussten. Es geht wieder los!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
MTB-News.de Winterpokal*
              Fit durch den Winter! 

*Die Regeln*

* Zeitraum *
     Der Winterpokal startet am *02.11.2009* und endet am *28.03.2010.*

*Punktevergabe*
     1 Punkt: Laufen, pro 20min Block, d. h. *1 Stunde Laufen = 3 Punkte.*
     2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.). 
Mindestens 30 min, es gibt *2 Punkte,* egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!

Pro 15-minütiger Radeinheit 1 Punkt. Beispiel 1: *1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte* (egal ob MTB, Cross, Rolle oder Rennrad). Beispiel 2: *5 Stunden Rad = 20 Punkte* (d. h.: kein Limit!) Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten.

 *Teams*
    Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen, jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied sein.
    Die Teams müssen bis zum 15.11.2009 23:59 feststehen. 

*Sonstiges*
Einträge können bis zu vier Wochen (28 Tage) nachgetragen werden

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Macht alle mit. Dustin hat heute als erster mit seiner Sporteinheit  vorgelegt. Aber beim Ranking hat es leider nicht viel gebracht . Unser Team belegt Platz 242................von 242 Teams. Cool, letzter Platz.

Also ihr seht wir brauchen Unterstützung. Macht mit oder erstellt ein neues Team (falls dieses schon komplett ist oder ihr euch mit dem Teamnamen nicht identifizieren könnt), damit wir uns gegenseitig motivieren und anfeuern können.

*Natürlich ales unter dem Motto - Just 4 Fun
*
klick..........





.


----------



## Dustins (3. November 2009)

Ich dachte die Zeit wird dann addiert:

Also Heute 20min Muskelaufbau + Morgen 20min Muskelaufbau = 40min (2Pkt)


----------



## jaamaa (3. November 2009)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Zeit wird dann addiert:
> 
> Also Heute 20min Muskelaufbau + Morgen 20min Muskelaufbau = 40min (2Pkt)



No! Alle alternativen Sportarten mindestens 30 min am Stück = 2 Punkte.

Du kannst ja dein Muskelaufbautraining 
auf 30 min erweitern. Aber nicht das du
 dann im Frühjahr aussiehst wie


----------



## Dustins (3. November 2009)

Der hat eindeutig nur Unterarme trainiert.....

Das Training für die Muskel ist ja da um meine gescholtene Schulter zu entlasten...

ja, sieht so aus also ob ich 10min dranhängen werde. Das ganze steht ja dann unter Gesamtzeit und das ist wiederum gut für das Ego...

Hab mir auch gerade Überschuhe gekauft, damit es bei Wind und Wetter auf´s Bike gehen kann.

Wann aktualisiert der Counter eigentlich mal?


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2009)

Wer hat Interesse nÃ¤chstes Jahr einen Lehrgang zum Trailscout mit zu machen?
Viele haben sicher auch ohne diesen Lehrgang die QualitÃ¤ten dazu, doch es ist sicher eine lustige Sache, vor allen wenn wir eine kleine Truppe aus der Region zusammen bekommen.

Kurze Beschreiben:
_*Lehrgang zum MTB-Trailscout (Grundstufe)*
Der âTrailscoutâ bildet den Einstieg in das kompetente Guiden. Dieser erste 4-tÃ¤gige Lehrgang richtet sich vorwiegend an Personen, die in ihnen vertrauten Revieren Touren anbieten und diese mit dem grÃ¶ÃtmÃ¶glichen Erlebnis fÃ¼r die Teilnehmer durchfÃ¼hren wollen. Und das auf sichere Art. Die Ausbildung zum MTB-Trailscout sollte fÃ¼r jeden Voraussetzung sein, der das Guiding - sei es im Verein oder kommerziell - ernsthaft betreiben mÃ¶chte._ 

Die Termine fÃ¼r 2010 stehen noch nicht fest, in den letzten Jahren sind die LehrgÃ¤nge in Clausthal-Zellerfeld durchgefÃ¼hrt worden.
Also lieber SpaÃ zusammen als SpaÃallein.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (3. November 2009)

Also ich kann das Open Trails- Mountainbiking in Winterberg von der Sportjugend Niedersachen sehr empfehlen. Alle die in einem Organisierten Sportverein des LSB sind, kÃ¶nnen dort 2,5 Tage spass fÃ¼r kleines Geld haben. 80â¬ das Wochenende mit LeihrÃ¤dern und Verpflegung.
Mehr Infos unter www.sportjugend-nds.de


----------



## blackplanet (4. November 2009)

hallo,

danke für die tipps mit dem tacho, werd ich mal ausprobieren.

da ich im moment selten zum sporteln komme, fahr ich jeden tag ( nur im spätdienst) zur arbeit. bin ( bei 30 km- hin und zurück ) ca 75-80 min unterwegs. da ich mich eh in der trainingsverwaltung eintrage, könnt ich mich auch in der gruppe eintragen, 
wie geht das ? ich hab das prinzip noch nicht so ganz verstanden, hab im mom auch nicht viel zeit zum lesen, hab die einheit von gestern eingetragen (in meiner trainingsverwaltung-nicht im pokal), kann ich die noch in den winterpokal in die gruppe eintragen? 
oder muss ich neu eintragen?
fahre jetzt gleich los und schau heut abend noch mal hier rein, wär schön, wenn jemand ne kleine erklärung hätte.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## jaamaa (4. November 2009)

@blackplanet
Da unser Team jetzt mit 5 Mann komplett ist, mach doch einfach ein Neues auf. 

Gehe zur Winterpokalseite - dann auf mein Team - neues Team erstellen -  Namen ausdenken - *den Anderen sagen, sie sollen mitmachen *- Fertig

Du kannst deine Einheiten noch bis zu 4 Wochen später nachtragen.

Also los! Hier wollten ja doch noch einige mehr mitmachen!



@Skywalker_sz
Danke für den Tipp. Kann aber unter dem Link leider nichts finden, oder bin ich nur ??? Hast du darüber evtl. noch mehr Info's?


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (4. November 2009)

@jaamaa : Ich habe heute morgen den Flyer von der Sportjugend für das Jahr 2010 in der Post gehabt. Ich kann dir morgen ein PDF von der Seite ins Forum hochladen.


----------



## waldhase (4. November 2009)

BTW
Die Lizenz "MTB-Guide/Trainer C MTB-Breitensport" ist eine reguläre C-Trainer-Lizenz und damit durch die Landessportbünde / Landessportverbände *bezuschussbar*.


----------



## blackplanet (5. November 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mich als team unter den namen " fat boys go slim II " eingetragen, hoffe das geht in ordnung.

ich würd mich auch über unterstützung freuen, bin ganz allein 

warum muss man eigentlich alle einheiten ohne pause eintragen? ich hab jetzt einfach meine zeit zur arbeit (hin und zurück) durch 2 geteilt und eingetragen. 

ich hab morgen (bzw heute ) frei, fährt jemand ne längere strecke?
bei eher langsamerem tempo würd ich mitkommen, eher vorsichtig, habe noch keinen helm 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Dustins (5. November 2009)

Dann muÃt du mal ordentlich die Werbetrommel rÃ¼hren...

Immer noch ohne Helm??? Naja, Weihnachten steht ja vor der TÃ¼r. Gerade jetzt, viel Laub, schlechte Sicht, verdeckte Wurzel, alles feucht... erhÃ¶hte Sturzgefahrâ¦
Gebrochenes SchlÃ¼sselbein ist schon nervig, aber ein gebrochener SchÃ¤del..., oder beschÃ¤digtes Sprachzentrumâ¦â¦
Ist ja auch bei KÃ¤lte ein Schutz, wenn es richtig kalt ist kannst du die Luftschlitze zukleben.

Du kannst mehrer EintrÃ¤ge pro Tag machen...
Ist doch klar, nur die "netto" Trainingszeit soll gewertet werden... sonst fahre ich mit meinem Bike 20min und trinke ne 1/2 Stunde ne heiÃe Schokolade in der Kneipe und 20min zurÃ¼ck... und komme dann auf 70min.... nicht fair..
und unter der Zeit einer Einheit fÃ¼r die es Punkte gibt, ist es auch keine wirkliches Training oder kÃ¶rperliche Beanspruchung.

Ich nehme die Fahrzeit von meinem Tacho. Da lÃ¤uft die Zeit nur, wenn der Vorderreifen rotiert... Da fÃ¤llt mir ein, ich sollte weniger Willies und Flugzeiten einlegen ;-) be******** mich ja sonst selbst...


----------



## Dustins (5. November 2009)

Links: Dustins////Rechts: Tobe-Man

Wir haben uns heute mal bei Dunkelheit durch den Wald gekämpft....
Bei dem Laub war es klar von Vorteil die Strecke schon x-mal gefahren zu sein....









War ne mortz Gaudi, bedarf der Wiederholung....


----------



## NoFun (6. November 2009)

Na das sieht ja nach richtig Spaß aus. 

Ist das oben Felsenkeller/Franz-Zobel-Straße ?


----------



## Dustins (6. November 2009)

Das könnte schon sein


----------



## NoFun (6. November 2009)

Kam mir bekannt vor habe da auch ma gewohnt....


----------



## Marc1111 (6. November 2009)

Transalp 2010​ 
Es ist gebucht!

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (6. November 2009)

Na dann kann es ja schon voll losgehen mit der Vorbereitung....
Motivationsfaktor für ein eisernes Winterprogramm.

Will auch mal eine Transalp machen..


----------



## E430 (7. November 2009)

@Marc1111
Ja,Ja, die Transalp buchen, aber das Fahrrad über einen Bach tragen,
wo sich so mancher Kopfüber ins Vergnügen stürzt!!!
Bei dieser Gelegenheit,gruß an ChristianS


----------



## Marc1111 (7. November 2009)

@ Dustins, bin schon dabei



@ E430, die Gefahr wurde erkannt und von mir weiträumig umgangen.


----------



## jaamaa (7. November 2009)

Hier braucht jemand eure Unterstützung! Es wollten doch so viele mitmachen. 







.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. November 2009)

Ich würd ja helfen aber er lässt mich nicht in die Gruppe .....


----------



## ChristianS (9. November 2009)

@Skywalker_sz

bei uns sind auch noch 2 Plätze im Team: Schlammtreter  frei. 
also wenn das in dem anderen Team nicht klappt, dann biste bei uns schnell aufgenommen. 

@jamaa
seit ihr gestern noch zum bismarkturm hoch gefahren oder doch gleich straße nach hause? von dem trail in engerode waren fast keine spuren von euch zu sehen. Ich musste dann auch das GPS aktivieren und mich durchlotsen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (9. November 2009)

Nun komme ich nicht mehr aus dem Team raus.....

@blackplanet  lass uns doch in das Team Schlammtreter dann ist das auch voll!!!


----------



## jaamaa (9. November 2009)

@blackplanet

Du must auf deiner Teamstartseite bei Skywalker_sz hinter seinem Namen entweder auf akzeptieren oder ablehnen klicken.



@ChristianS

Wir sind noch zum Bismarkturm hoch, natürlich geschoben!
Und was hast du erwartet? Das wir den Trail gefegt haben, alle 20m Schürfspuren an den Bäumen weil wir nicht mehr Bremsen konnten oder kleine weiße Kreidezeichen, die dir dann den Weg zeigen? 
War aber schon komisch. Sind da wirklich nur mit GPS durchgekommen. Auf dem Höhenzug sind wir auch falsch gewesen. Haben durch das viele Laub nicht die Abzweigung nach links gesehen und sind dann noch 300m runter Richtung Reihersee. Da haben wir natürlich auch wieder hoch geschoben.
Durch die ganzen Verzögerungen sind wir in völliger Dunkelheit runter zur Sukopsmühle und dann nach Hause.

CU on the Trails


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @Skywalker_sz
> 
> bei uns sind auch noch 2 Plätze im Team: Schlammtreter  frei.
> ....



"ONE 80" hätte auch gepasst


----------



## ChristianS (11. November 2009)

@jamaa

naja ich hatte eher an beleuchtete richtungspfeile gedacht, die mir dann den weg zeigen.  aber nein, statt dessen habe ich nur ab und zu mal ein paar bremsspuren gefunden. 

@waldhase

hattet ihr voriges we auch eure gäule gesattelt und eine tour gemacht ?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (11. November 2009)

Das war es dann für mich mit dem Winterpokal, der liebe blackplanet nimmt mich weder an noch lehnt er mich ab..... Gefangen im nichts.....


----------



## blackplanet (11. November 2009)

hallo,

habe gerade die pn gelesen und akzeptiert.

sorry, dass ich mich nicht früher gemeldet hab, habe flachgelegen.

ich hab mich sehr gefreut, wir können aber auch ne andere gruppe voll machen würde wohl mehr sinn machen als zu zweit um punkte zu kämpfen. ich kann eh erst wieder frühestens nächste woche wieder voll zuschlagen, mein kopf ist noch total dicht bzw. die stirnhöhle. obwohl- vielleicht gehts am we schon wieder, mal schauen.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## blackplanet (12. November 2009)

hallo,

jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt 

hat nicht noch jemand lust mitzumachen ?  

wie lange soll man eigentlich nach den letzten zügen einer fiesen erkältung nicht aufs rad? ich denke, so 2-3 tage, oder braucht der körper länger um sich auszukurieren?

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Dustins (13. November 2009)

So pauschalisieren kann man das wohl nicht.
Wenn du dich breit dafür fühlst, dann fang langsam an.
Wenn dein Hals noch kratzig ist, dann würde ich bei dem kaltem Wetter warten.
Du solltest aber eher solche Sachen beachten wie:
So anziehen das du beim Sport nicht frierst, Hals, Ohren schön verpacken...
Nicht im derben Pulsbereich fahren, dein Körper ist ja noch geschwächt...


----------



## blackplanet (13. November 2009)

hallo,

bin gerade wieder rein. ich wollt eigentlich nur 20 minuten locker in die pedale treten, sind fast 2 stunden draus geworden. ich hoffe, ich hab mich nicht übernommen, bin aber nicht an meine grenzen gegangen.

ich bin rüber nach wolfenbüttel und hab mir nen helm geleistet. ist wohl wirklich besser.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Marc1111 (14. November 2009)

Ein Helm, Ein Wunder.

Das wird aber auch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackplanet (14. November 2009)

stimmt, hihi 

sprengt eigentlich mein budget, hab mir gleich noch sonen warmhalter fürn hals geleistet, den man sich auch gleich mit übern kopf ziehen kann, scheint ganz gut zu sein.

mal was anderes... wir sind nur zu dritt im winterpokal... hat nicht noch jemand lust uns zu unterstützen?

heute gehts ja noch, oder morgen auch noch? 
na egal, meldet euch doch einfach hier:





an, wär echt nett. ein fünferteam wär ne runde sache 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## blackplanet (14. November 2009)

hallo,

ich komm gerade vom höhenzug, bin auch prompt gestürzt. zum glück nichts ernstes aber linke hand, linkes knie und steiß tun ganz schön weh.

gut, dass ich jetzt nen helm habe 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Skywalker_sz (14. November 2009)

Morgen öffnet das letzte mal in dieser Saison der Bikepark in Schulenberg/Harz. Also wer noch einmal Bock hat zu biken ist dort genau Richtig!!!! 
Intressante Gäste sind garantiert!!!


----------



## RCC94 (15. November 2009)

an E430 
schick  mall bitte die IP Adresse vom Video über CristianS


----------



## waldhase (15. November 2009)

RCC94 schrieb:


> an E430
> schick  mall bitte die IP Adresse vom Video über CristianS




Das ist top secret oder vernichtet


----------



## ChristianS (16. November 2009)

RCC94 schrieb:


> an E430
> schick  mall bitte die IP Adresse vom Video über CristianS



Also mit meiner IP Adresse wirste nicht viel anfangen können. Ich denke mal du meinst den Link zum Video. 
IP Adresse ist was ganz anderes. 

Ich erbarme mich und stelle mich zur Show.
Hier der LINK. http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7045609/Bachdurchfahrt


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. November 2009)

GEIL nochmal !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2009)

Prima Rolle 

Sehr schön finde ich auch: Lass Krachen, Martina 

Grüße an die Namensvetterin


----------



## jaamaa (18. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Vier Mountainbiker sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zu einer Wochenendtour in den Alpen verabreden können.
> Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt. Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des Abends damit aufgezogen. Völlig frustriert schiebt er ab und wünscht den Kumpeln noch ein schönes Bikewochenende.
> 
> Die drei Kumpel machen sich am nächsten Samstag in der Früh um fünf Uhr auf, um zeitig am Einstieg des 1. Trails zu sein .
> ...





@Martina H.
Sehr schick, dein Koblenzer!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2009)

Danke 

M.


----------



## Schlucker36 (20. November 2009)

Die neuesten Nachrichten aus SZ verheissen ja nichts gutes.

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/11300197

Bin dort frueher sehr gerne gefahren und kann mich nicht erinnern, das
es Konflikte mit Wanderern gab.
Naja, die Zeiten aendern sich.

Gruss S36


----------



## jaamaa (21. November 2009)

Schlucker36 schrieb:


> Die neuesten Nachrichten aus SZ verheissen ja nichts gutes.
> 
> http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/11300197
> 
> ...



Hat es auch noch nie gegeben. Aber solange sich irgendwelche Lokalpolitiker durch solch ein unqualifiziertes Gerede profilieren wollen, dazu die Salzgitter Zeitung solche Themen hochpuscht und zu allem Überfluss noch Leserbriefe von besorgten Wanderern veröffentlich werden, die Angst um IHREN Wald haben, wird es sicherlich irgendwann mal zu Verboten kommen.

Ich denke das es bis auf einige Unbelehrbare aus dem Lager der Wanderer (das sind die, die immer diese krankhaften Zwänge haben Stöckchen auf den Trails abzulegen) weniger ein Problem der Allgemeinheit ist, sondern wie schon so oft mehr eine kleine Schlacht der Herren Politiker. Also beobachten wie sich das ganze enwickelt und ggf. gegensteuern.


Da passt es ja, dass ich diese Woche nach Jahren mein Abo der SZ gekündigt habe.


.


----------



## CsK-Thor (21. November 2009)

Hallo, dass ist auch mein Revier und das meiner Bikefeunde!

Fahre die Strecke mit Unterbrechungen seit 1989 und habe noch nie einen Unfall mit Wanderern gehabt, also verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.

 Deshalb schlage ich vor das wir die SZZ mit Leserbriefen und bomben. 
Die Website der SPD bomben wir auch u.a.  mit der Frage ob sie nun auch noch die letzten Wähler vergraulen wollen? 
Wir müssen auch etwas für unsere Interessen tun.

Also los bomb the SZZ/SPD


----------



## Schlucker36 (21. November 2009)

Die Leserbriefgeschichte klingt gut. Wenn ich nur daran zurueckdenke, wie die Wege damals aussahen wenn die Forstarbeiter mit ihren Riesenmaschinen in SZ durch den Wald gepfluegt sind....au weia. Das sah aus. Da war sowohl radeln als auch wandern gefaehrlich.
Daran wird sich sicherlich nicht viel geaendert haben.

Das SPD-Gesindel kannste eh vergessen. Die haben voellig den Verstand verloren.

Gruss von weit weg.

S36


----------



## waldhase (21. November 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hat es auch noch nie gegeben. Aber solange sich irgendwelche Lokalpolitiker durch solch ein unqualifiziertes Gerede profilieren wollen, dazu die Salzgitter Zeitung solche Themen hochpuscht und zu allem Überfluss noch Leserbriefe von besorgten Wanderern veröffentlich werden, die Angst um IHREN Wald haben, wird es sicherlich irgendwann mal zu Verboten kommen.
> 
> Ich denke das es bis auf einige Unbelehrbare aus dem Lager der Wanderer (das sind die, die immer diese krankhaften Zwänge haben Stöckchen auf den Trails abzulegen) weniger ein Problem der Allgemeinheit ist, sondern wie schon so oft mehr eine kleine Schlacht der Herren Politiker. Also beobachten wie sich das ganze enwickelt und ggf. gegensteuern.
> 
> ...



   Schaaade, dass viele Politiker immer noch nicht verstanden haben, was es heißt Mountainbike zu fahren...! Wir brauchen keine ausgeschilderten Strecken mit begradigten Wegen!!
Nur weil es schick ist sich auf ein Mountainbike zu setzen und für die Presse sich ablichten zu lassen.
Schon als ich den Artikel über die geplante off. Mountainbike strecke gelesen habe, dachte ich das geht nach hinten los und scheint es ja auch zu sein.
So wird schnell aus dem Waldweg ein Wanderweg (wer bestimmt das?).
Also möglichst nicht in die Öffentlichkeit treten mit Berichten über Touren oder sonstigen Aktionen, dass weck nur Begehrlichkeiten von Lobbyisten, Politiker und selbsternannten Dorf-Sherrifs.
*Also lieber heimlich schlau als unheimlich blöde!*

"Und Schilder in ein Naturschutzgebiet zu stellen, zerstöre ich damit nicht auch wichtigen Lebensraum für Regenwürme und Wühlmäuse".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2009)

Ich hab's geahnt, kaum sitzt so ein Politiker auf dem Rad gibt es Ärger - wenn dann die Presse noch ein Bild macht sowieso... 

Wir fahren mehr oder weniger regelmäßig dort oben - meistens sind wir alleine - niemand zu sehen. Und wenn doch (egal ob Wanderer oder Biker) wird freundlich gegrüßt und zur Seite gegangen oder eben auch angehalten. Wenn beide Seiten miteinander klar kommen möchten geht das auch. Leider gibt es immer irgendwelche Pannepauls, die durch Maul aufreissen meinen sich in den Vordergrund spielen zu müssen. Ich möchte mal wissen, wer von den Antragstellern sich regelmässig dort oben aufhält - das ganze aus eigenen Erfahrungen kennt - oder meint nur vom Bürostuhl aus eine Sache beurteilen zu können.

Ich warte nur noch drauf, dass jemand einen Antrag stellt, den Höhenzug zu pflastern, damit auch jeder bequem zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad dort lang kommt  

M.


----------



## jaamaa (21. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch drauf, dass jemand einen Antrag stellt, den Höhenzug zu pflastern, damit auch jeder bequem zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad dort lang kommt


Ja, wie es mit dem Goetheweg im Harz geschehen ist, damit der Rettungswagen irgendwelche sich total übernommenden Touries mit Kreislaufbeschwerden einsammeln kann.


----------



## NoFun (21. November 2009)

Wo ich das heute morgen gelesen habe dachte ich, ich falle vom Glauben ab.  . Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern die springen alle immer frühzeitig zur Seite   Nein Spaß !! Wie Martina schon schrieb es wird freundlich gegrüßt oder an die Seite gefahren.


----------



## CsK-Thor (21. November 2009)

..ich war heute auf dem Höhenzug unterwegs und bin auf einen militanten Wanderer getroffen. O-Ton:" ihr seit hier nicht gerne gesehen"!
Das sagte er mir als ich ein paar absichtlich in den Weg gelegte Äste vom Weg räumte.
Einen bischen weiter haben wir 2 getroffen die Beweisfotos von uns gemacht haben.
Habe das GEFÜHL, dass erst durch diesen Artikel der Zoff los geht.
Alle anderen Wanderer waren wie immer freundlich, so wie wir.

Hoffe viele von euch mailen der Zeitung und SPD

PS: habe das Gefühl es sind nur alte Rentner, die Langeweile haben und sonst nicht mit ihren Zeit anzufangen wissen.


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2009)

Hy,

sind Sitzungen nicht öffentlich?

Verwaltungsauschusssitzung ist am Dienstag... hmh...


----------



## NoFun (21. November 2009)

Hier die netten Damen und Herren haben das zuverantworten... 
Sieht mir nach einer eindeutigen Wandererfraktion aus 

http://www.spd-salzgitter.de/content/27642.php?a=3&b=4

Ob wohl der SZ-Redakteur Ingo Kugenbuch das so wollte ......


----------



## Marc1111 (21. November 2009)

So ist halt Salzgitter.


Wie der Versuch, Parkgebühren auf dem Seeparkplatz.

Da setzt sich ein Politiker aufs Bike und .....na ja, das spar ich mir jetzt.

Ein Leserbrief wird da auch nicht weiterhelfen, das ist jetzt der Punkt, wo man einfach mal die "......" halten sollte. Wir konnen da sowieso nichts ändern. Die Damen und Herren werden das in ihren Sitzungen schon diskutieren.


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2009)

Hmmh,

was mir gerade eben einfällt: wir haben auch ein Päärchen gesehen, dass auf dem Parkplatz Fotos gemacht hat, erst habe ich mir dabei nichts gedacht, aberrrrr...

...machen die da oben evtl. Zählungen für die Sitzung am Dienstag? 

Wer (SPD/CDU) macht die? 

Waren überhaupt Wanderer unterwegs? Bis auf einen Jogger mit Hund haben wir niemanden gesehen (was ist eigentlich mit Joggern und überhaupt: Reiter - die haben dann da oben erst Recht nichts zu suchen)

Wofür sollen die Fotos verwendet werden (Pro/Contra)?  

Habe ich erlaubt Fotos von mir (für was für eine Beweislage auch immer) zu verwenden?  (aber dann bin ich das Gegenteil des rüpelhaften MTBler's: habe höflich gelächelt und gegrüßt! )

Haben die auch Robert fotografiert? JUGENDSCHUTZ!!!!!   

... und überhaupt: Sind die morgen auch unterwegs? Dann könnte man ja mal höflich fragen 

Fragen über Fragen, aber vielleicht fahr ich mal zu der Verwaltungssitzung um zu sehen ob unsere Fotos verwendet werden 

M.


----------



## waldhase (21. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen, aber vielleicht fahr ich mal zu der Verwaltungssitzung um zu sehen ob unsere Fotos verwendet werden
> M.



Denk an konservative Kleidung!
Schlage sie mir ihren eigenen Waffen - am besten mit Kind...


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2009)

> Denk an konservative Kleidung!
> Schlage sie mir ihren eigenen Waffen - am besten mit Kind...



Hey ich kann supersolide aussehen und natürlich mit Kind - wenn man ihn schon mal als Waffe gebrauchen kann 

Wenn wir denn da auftauchen wären wir ja das beste Beispiel für normale freundliche Leute - anders geht es sowieso nicht!!!

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (21. November 2009)

Im Allgemeinen dürfen Fotos von Personen nicht ohne deren Einwilligung veröffentlicht werden, das nennt man "Recht am eigenen Bild".
Ausnahmen bilden hier aber Personen, an denen ein besonderes öffentliches Interesse besteht, wie z.B. Politiker und Personengruppen, solange hier nicht eine einzelne besonders hervorsticht.Außerdem ist es ungefragt erlaubt, Personen mit auf ein Landschaftsbild zu nehmen, solange diese nur als Beiwerk erscheinen.
Ich will hier aber auch nicht die Rechte des Fotografen vergessen, der Film und die Kamera sind ihr Eigentum, und der Film braucht nicht herausgegeben werden, wenn der wütende Fotografierte das verlangt (vor Gewaltanwendung schützt das Gesetz leider nicht, da musst du hinterher Anzeige erstatten). 
(von einer Fotoseite)

Die machen doch bestimmt nur Landschaftsaufnahmen.


----------



## blackplanet (21. November 2009)

hallo,

was muss ich denn hier lesen? das gefällt mir ja überhaupt nicht.

ich hab dienstag frei, ich könnt evtl auch zur sitzung kommen. wo ist die denn und wann? 

volkes stimme muss ja schließlich auf offenen sitzungen auch gehört werden. da will doch nur die eine partei der anderen eins auswischen.

wanderer haben mich hier im gesamten waldgebiet immer freundlich gegrüßt, gab nie negative begegnungen. 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## jaamaa (22. November 2009)

@CsK-thor
Wann und wo genau hast du denn den  militanten Wanderer getroffen? Ich will auch mal einen treffen! Ich meine mit 'treffen' natürlich sehen/zusammentreffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man kann nun in aller Stille zusehen und hoffen, dass sich die Sache nicht zum Negtiven entwickelt. Eigentlich die vernünftigere Variante. Da das Thema nun aber schon seit Wochen in der Presse und von den Politikern aufgegriffen wird, sollte man doch versuchen da mal massiv gegenzusteuern. Hier wird es bald eh nicht mehr um die Sache selbst gehen, sondern in ein Machtgeplenkel zwischen den Parteien ausarten.

Ich erinnere mich noch an das Theater als es um die Wasserskiseilbahn am Salzgittersee ging. Was damals für Argumente vorgebracht wurden, wie die sich bekriegt haben. Da wurden sogar Parolen mit Farbe auf den Weg gesprüht. Voll der Kindergarten. 
 Und Heute! Alle kommen prima miteinder aus. Die Seeanrainer natürlich, nicht die Politiker.

Ich denke man sollte denen schon klar machen, dass unsereins nicht deren Spielball ist. 

Also wo und wann ist die Sitzung?
Und wie Martina H. schon sagte, lasst uns alle die Kinder mitnehmen, denn in der doch anvisierten kinderfeundlichsten Stadt Deutschlands macht es sich dann doch nicht so gut, wenn man auch den ganzen Nachwuchsmountainbikern verbietet ihr Hobby/Sport auszuüben.

Und ganz ehrlich! Wenn denn da mal wirklich ein Schild stehen sollte wird es mich auch nicht daran hindern da langzufahren. 
Oder ich werde, um nicht den Trail mit meinen Reifen zu zerstören, dann aufs Pferd umsatteln und den Sonntagsausritt mit meiner Tochter und ihren 10 Freundinnen auf den Höhenzug verlegen. Am Besten nach ein paar Tagen mit ergiebigen Regenfällen. Dann lässt sich der Boden ja bekanntlich besonders gut bearbeiten. Weil, es sind ja nur Biker nicht erlaubt .


.


----------



## Martina H. (22. November 2009)

> Hier wird es bald eh nicht mehr um die Sache selbst gehen, sondern in ein Machtgeplenkel zwischen den Parteien ausarten.



Ganz genau!!!

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen wann und wo die (öffentliche??) Sitzung ist...

Gebe dann Bescheid.

M.


----------



## Dustins (22. November 2009)

Da bin ich mal zwei Tage nicht online und komme mit dem lesen nicht hinterher...

Ich habe es schon einmal angedeutet "Kommerz ist ********".
Jede Szene die mal unter sich war wird unter Kommerz zu Plage.

Ich würde gern zur Versammlung kommen, kann aber leider nicht, muss ja wieder arbeiten.

Wenn wir eine vorzeitige Waffenruhe erreichen könnten wäre das schon einmal super... ich spinne das ganze aber weiter...

Die Strecke wird vermarktet und der Verkehr nimmt zu...
Jetzt kommen die unbedarften Biker und halten sich eben nicht wie die Szene-Biker an DIMB usw...
Der Wanderer ist es egal ob an einem Mountainbike Katzenaugen, Dynamo und Gepäckträger dran sind, das sind alles Mountainbiker, die den Müll in den Wald werfen und mit 30 Km/H an den Wunderen vorbei brausen...  OK, sehr überspitzt, aber wir lieben unser Hobby, grüssen, bremsen runter und verhalten uns passiv...

Ich bin zwar auch Heizer, Springe gern, fahre die Kurven scharf und will maximalen Spaß, aber Wanderer gefährde ich grundsätzlich nicht und auf dem Bike ist DIMB meine Bibel.

Wenn das ganze sich "weiter" zuspitzt bin ich für einen Stammtisch "Rettet unser Eldorado" damit wir gemeinsam an einem Tisch ein Plan erarbeiten können, statt mühselig die Forenseiten zu einem gemeinsamen Konzept zusammen zu streichen.


----------



## CsK-Thor (22. November 2009)

Wir sollten aber aktiv werden, denn nichts zu machen überlässt den Wanderern das Spielfeld.

Haben heute 2 Wa. angesprochen und zwei komplett verschiedene Meinungen erhalten.

1er. Wir sollten alle miteinander auskommen und die Pferde inkl. Pferdeäpfeln sind viel schlimmer...

2er ... ich muß immer zur Seite springen und Ihr müsst hier weg, ihr werdet schon sehen...


----------



## jaamaa (22. November 2009)

Die nächste Sitzung dürfte dann erst wieder am 4. März um 18.30 Uhr sein.

Hier ein Auszug der letzten Sitzung:

Betreff:         Erschließung einer Mountainbike-Tour          Status:öffentlichVorlage-Art:Antrag Ortsrat                           Federführend:10- Fachdienst Ratsangelegenheiten, Organisation, IT und Controlling                  Beratungsfolge:                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






                    Ortsrat der Ortschaft West                     Entscheidung                                                       
19.11.2009   19. nichtöffentliche / öffentliche Sitzung des Ortsrates der Ortschaft West                                                                                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















*Inhalt des Antrages:*

  Die SPD-Ortsratsfraktion bittet den Ortsrat West um Beschluss folgenden Antrages:

  Der Ortsrat West beantragt, auf dem Wanderweg auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Salzgitter-Gebhardshagen und dem Bismarckturm in Salzgitter-Bad ein Verbotsschild für Mountainbiker aufzustellen.

*Begründung:*

  Der Salzgitter-Zeitung war zu entnehmen, dass die CDU-Ratsfraktion eine Tour für Mountainbiker durch das Stadtgebiet plant, die auch über den Höhenzug zwischen Salzgitter-Gebhardshagen und dem Bismarckturm in Salzgitter-Bad führen soll. Dieser für Wanderer ausgewiesene Weg wird von vielen Bürgern Salzgitters und der Umgebung gern genutzt. Er ist an vielen Stellen sehr schmal, sodass es schon aus diesem Grund zu Behinderungen der Wanderer kommen wird. Im übrigen wird sich der Zustand des Weges in kürzester Zeit erheblich durch das Befahren mit Mountainbikes verschlechtern. Die SPD-Ortsratsfraktion befürchtet außerdem eine Gefährdung des Naturschutzbereiches.



Ich habe heute auf meiner Nachmittagsrunde mal versucht ein bißchen unser Image aufzupolieren. 
Immer rechtzeitig abgebremst, freundlich gegrüßt, vorsichtig vorbeigefahren und mich noch bedankt. Tja, eigentlich wie immer..........


.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2009)

So, also...

die Verwaltungsausschusssitzung am Dienstag ist nicht öffentlich, da können wir nicht hin! 

Jetzt habe ich folgendes gemacht:

1. Anruf bei Herrn Eppers (warte auf Rückruf) wegen Stellungnahme bzw. mal nachhaken, wie er das sieht (letztenendes hat er die Diskussion ja angezettelt - meine persönliche Meinung) 

2. Anruf bei Herrn Kugenbruch (Berichterstatter SZ-Zeitung) ob evtl. mal Interesse besteht die MTBler sich dazu äußern zu lassen: "Ja, großes Interesse, trommeln Sie ein paar Leute zusammen - wir machen einen Termin und Bericht."  

Hoffentlich habe ich mich jetzt nicht zuweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, ich habe nämlich gesagt, dass ich ein paar Leute kenne, die dort oben regelmäßig fahren - jetzt kenne ich Euch zwar aus dem Forum - aber eben nicht persönlich (kann man ja ändern  ).  

Lasst mich jetzt bitte nicht hängen - wer Interesse hat zu zeigen, dass wir ganz normale Leute sind, die nur ihren Sport betreiben wollen und an einer friedlichen Lösung Interesse haben, meldet sich bitte bei mir wegen Terminabsprache. Ich denke, dass wäre die Gelegenheit auch unsere Meinung mal in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen, der Diskussion die Schärfe zu nehmen - damit am Ende alle was davon haben.


Frei nach dem Motto: 





> "Rettet unser Eldorado"




Bitte alles weiter per Mail/PN ... die Diskussion dazu gehört ja nicht unbedingt hier ins Forum 

M.


----------



## jaamaa (23. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 2. Anruf bei Herrn Kugenbruch (Berichterstatter SZ-Zeitung) ob evtl. mal Interesse besteht die MTBler sich dazu äußern zu lassen: "Ja, großes Interesse, trommeln Sie ein paar Leute zusammen - wir machen einen Termin und Bericht."


 
Super, hatte ich auch überlegt. Habe dann heute morgen in der SZ gelesen, dass ab 15Uhr das Lesertelefon geschaltet ist und wollte da gleich anrufen. 

Hatte schon ein Leserbrief geschrieben und ihn wieder verworfen, weil sowas immer nur die Meinung eines Einzelnen sugeriert.
Dachte auch an ein Treffen mit einem Redakteur. Auch um mal zu zeigen, dass es sich hier nicht um ein paar halbstarke Rowdies handelt.
Auch gibt es ortsansäßige Unternehmen, die zum Teil eigene MTB Teams oder Gruppen haben und auch den Höhenzug nutzen. Da hat man doch eine Menge Möglichkeiten, man muß nur die Leute mit ins Boot holen.

Wichtig ist einfach Präsens zu zeigen.

Und wie Dustins schon sagte, wäre ein Zusammentreffen von uns im Vorfeld schon ganz gut, damit dann bei dem Termin auch vernünftige Argumente unserseits auf den Tisch kommen.

Ist erst einmal ein Trail von ein paar wenigen Leuten dichtgemacht worden, ist es ein Leichtes es mit den Anderen auch zu machen. Auch in den Nachbargemeinden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (23. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
wenn Ihr etwas Plant dies bezüglich, könnt ihr mich mit einplanen!
Mir reicht es mit dem Schwachsinn!
Es lebe die RBF( Rote Bike Fraktion)


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2009)

So,

habe eben mit Herrn Eppers telefoniert 

Er hat das alles natürlich so nicht beabsichtigt. Er hätte damals auch einige positive Rückmeldungen bekommen, aber diese Leute schreiben natürlich dann keine ProBiker-Leserbriefe, naja.

Also hier mein Vorschlag: 

Wir treffen uns einfach mal am Bismarckturm zum Käffchen/Bierchen, besprechen, was wir mit Herrn Kugenbuch so erzählen könnten (mit Plan geht es ja meistens doch besser  ) Termin? Die Woche noch? Am besten jetzt auch zeitnah! Macht mal Vorschläge!!

Ich mache zwischenzeitlich (wenn Euch das Recht ist)  einen Termin mit ihm aus.

...und dann schaun mer mal...

Grüße

M.


----------



## Dustins (23. November 2009)

Diensatg: nein
Mittwoch: ab 18:30Uhr
Donnerstag:nein
Freitag: ab 15Uhr
Samsatg: ab 13Uhr
Sonntag: immer


----------



## jaamaa (23. November 2009)

Dustins:
Diensatg: nein
Mittwoch: ab 18:30Uhr
Donnerstag:nein
Freitag: ab 15Uhr
Samsatg: ab 13Uhr
Sonntag: immer

jaamaa:
Dienstag: nein
Mittwoch: abends 
Donnerstag:nein
Freitag: nein
Samstag: bin ich am tapezieren- aber egal, geht schon. Oder am Abend
Sonntag: bin ich am tapezieren- aber egal, geht schon. Oder am Abend
Nächste Woche jeden Abend und WE

Bei dem Termin mit der SZ bin ich flexibel, bis auf den Sa 05.12. (Pferd&Jagd freu, freu )


----------



## CsK-Thor (24. November 2009)

Mi. nach 16
DO. nach 13
Fr. bis 13
Sa. nein
So. nach 14
Mo-Fr nach 16
Sa. & So. egal
Bringe 1-4 weitere Biker mit.

Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass wir keine Rennstrecke in Lichtenberg brauchen!

Eine jährliche Rennveranstaltung wäre dagegen toll. Der Endurothon in Harz ist eine ganz tolle Veranstaltung.


----------



## Martina H. (26. November 2009)

Hallo Ihrs,

so, habe vorgestern mit Herrn Kugenbruch gesprochen.

Als Termin für ein erstes Zusammensetzen bietet sich jetzt der Samstag, 28.11. ab 13.00 Uhr an. Termin mit Herrn K. wäre auf Vorschlag von ihm der Montag oder Dienstag, 15.00 Uhr (Zeitpunkt war von mir vorgeschlagen wegen evtl. Foto - ist aber bestimmt für die arbeitende Welt nicht passig). Jetzt war meine Idee ihn zu überreden sich am Samstag zu uns zu gesellen. Wenn wir uns ab 13.00 Uhr treffen sollten wir bis 15.00 Uhr unsere Vorstellungen/Meinungen gebildet haben - oder?? Was meint Ihr??

Teilnehmer wären bisher (nur Interesse bekundet, noch keine Rücksprache)

Jaama
Martina H.
CSK-Thor (mit 1 - 4 Bekannten)
Blackplanet
NoFun
DustinS

Das wären ja dann schonmal ein paar - und wenn ich den Termin nochmal im Forum bekannt gebe - wer weiss, vielleicht kommt dann der eine oder andere noch dazu?? Ihr kennt ja vielleicht noch andere, müssen ja auch keine Forumsmitglieder sein!

Herrn K. hatte ich nach seinen Fragen/Scherpunkten gefragt:

Gab es schonmal Probleme mit Wanderern?
Wie oft/Wann fahren wir?
Wie verhalten wir uns? (DIMB Regeln mitnehmen?)
Was würden wir uns vorstellen/wünschen?
Welch Infrastruktur könnte aufgebaut werden?
Strecke als Alternative (sehe ich problematisch- das da oben ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet - da wird niemand eine Parallelstrecke genehmigen)

Meldet Euch bitte

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (26. November 2009)

Also mir würden alle Termine passen und ich würd mich auch zu euch gesellen !


----------



## Schlucker36 (26. November 2009)

Mir passt kein einziger dieser Termine aus Entfernungsgruenden, aber meine moralische Unterstuetzung habt ihr auf jeden Fall.
Vielleicht schreibe ich ja einen Leserbrief von ganz weit weg.

Gruss an die alte vergangene Heimat.

S36


----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2009)

Dieses WE geht es bei mir nicht und nächsten Sa wie schon geschrieben auch nicht*.

*Es sollte ja ein zeitnaher Termin anvisiert werden, jedoch wird sich in der Kürze nicht allzuviel auf die Beine stellen lassen. Und es ist dann fraglich, ob ein Foto in der Presse, auf dem dann 10 Biker mit ein paar Kindern zu sehen sind, eine Wirkung erzielt.Vielleich wäre es besser sich noch 2 Wochen Zeit zu lassen, um noch einige Sachen zu planen und den Termin an einem Sa oder So Nachmittag stattfinden zu lassen, auch wenn es Herrn K. nicht so passen sollte.

 Am wichtigsten ist es, dass an dem Tag viele, richtig viele Biker anwesend sind. Um das zu erreichen könnte man 

  -viele Mitglieder aus dem Forum ansprechen, evtl. mit dem Anreiz einer anschliessenden kleinen Tour (zb. 6.Dez, Nikolaustour mit anschl. Glühwein bei Kerzenschein)
  -im Bekannten/Freundeskreis oder im Betrieb auf den Termin verweisen
  -in den Radläden etwas aushängen
  -bei ortsans. Unternehmen die Radsportgruppen haben um Unterstützung bitten (teilw. schon angefragt)
  -euch fällt bestimmt auch noch was ein

Eine Unterschriftenaktion wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit. Einfach hier im Forum mit einem vorgefertigtem Text per Email oder Mitglied der DIMB werden und mit deren Unterstützung tätig werden.*


Auch hat sich die Ausgangslage etwas geändert. Meldung von heute:

"Mountainbike"-Tour wird entwickelt*

 *Zusammen mit der Sport und Freizeit GmbH (SFS) der Stadt soll die Verwaltung eine Tour für Bergfahrräder (Mountainbikes) durch Salzgitter entwickeln.
*





 

Diese soll unter anderem durch den bergigen Salzgitter-Höhenzug führen. Ziel ist es, so eine Entscheidung des Verwaltungsausschusses, zum Frühjahr 2010 eine Strecke auszuschildern, eine Taschenkarte und eine Werbung im Internet aufzulegen.
 Die SFS wird nunmehr einen "Runden Tisch" aus Interessierten, Sponsoren, aber auch Kritikern einer "Mountainbike-Tour" bilden. Mit dem Projekt könne, so der Verwaltungsausschuss, das Ansehen der Stadt eine neue, weitere positive Facette erhalten. Mit Hinweis auf Erfahrungen im Harz und die Beliebtheit dieses Sports könnten zur Finanzierung Sponsoren eingeworben werden.
 Grundlage der Entscheidung war ein Antrag der CDU-Ratsfraktion, der um einen Änderungsantrag der SPD ergänzt wurde. Darin wird die Verwaltung auch gebeten, zusammen mit der SFS mehrere Geländefahrrad-Touren durch Salzgitter zu entwickeln und den zuständigen Ratsausschüssen zur Beratung vorzulegen.
 "Mountainbike" ist die englische Bezeichnung für Bergfahrrad oder Geländefahrrad, also ein Fahrrad, welches besonders auf den Einsatz abseits befestigter Straßen ausgerichtet ist. Grundsätzlich ist das Geländerad ebenso wie das Rennrad eher Sportgerät als Verkehrsmittel. Deshalb verfügt es üblicherweise nicht über die von der Straßenverkehrszulassungsordnung (StVZO) geforderte Ausstattung (Beleuchtung, Klingel und Rückstrahler).

      Mittwoch, 25.11.2009


Es sieht also  schon nach einer halbwegs beschlossenen Sache aus. 
Diesbezüglich hatte ich schon mit dem Geschäftsführer der SFS gesprochen der es begrüßen würde, wenn auch wir bei dem Gespräch am runden Tisch teilnehmen würden. Sobald ein Termin steht, gibt er mir Bescheid (evtl. noch im Dez). Dann wird es um Schadensbegrenzung  gehen und das ganze in die richtige Bahn zu lenken.


.


----------



## Martina H. (26. November 2009)

Hmmh,

Du hattest ja geschrieben 





> Samstag: bin ich am tapezieren- aber egal, geht schon. Oder am Abend
> Sonntag: bin ich am tapezieren- aber egal, geht schon. Oder am Abend



Ok,

grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee zu einem größeren Treffen nicht schlecht - allerdings sollten wir den zeitnahen Termin auch stattfinden lassen.

Mal sehen wer noch kommen kann:

Bisher bestätigt:

Martina H.
Skywalker SZ

wenn es nicht mehr werden, macht es natürlich nicht viel Sinn - aber der Termin steht ja auch erst seit heute morgen fest - meldet Euch!!

PSjaama - ruf mich bitte an!!!


----------



## blackplanet (26. November 2009)

hallo,

ich muss am we arbeiten, tagschicht von 8.00 - 20.40 - also leider keine zeit.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## NoFun (26. November 2009)

Samstag bis 14:00 Uhr in BS wegen weiterbildung . 

Wenn nichts klappen sollte wegen einem Vor treffen könnten doch alle die Fragen hier im forum beantworten dann haben wir ja auch schon etwas zusammen. 

Der Beitrag von der CDU ist für uns schon mal positiv, nachteil wenn es so kommen wird wird da im Sommer richtig was los sein :-(


----------



## Martina H. (26. November 2009)

So,

ich habe bisher nur 2 Zusagen für Samstag 13.00 Uhr - ich denke, dass macht keinen Sinn.

Neue Terminvorschläge? 

Montag Abend?

Martina


----------



## CsK-Thor (26. November 2009)

Hallo, Sa. geht leider nicht !
Auch nicht die 1-4 Mannen( Meisterschule, Urlaub, Konzert, Feier ) leider.

So. ab 14 Uhr !!!
Nächste Woche ab 16Uhr
Sa. & So. von 8-20Uhr
6 Dez. Tour und Treffen wär toll, vielleicht um 10Uhr an der Burg, 2-3h durch unser Revier und dann am B-Turm etwas trinken und beraten wie wir vorgehen.
Durch den frühen beginn haben wir Luft nach hinten, wir wollen ja nicht in der Dämerung nach hause fahren. 
Die Zeit läuft uns auch nicht weg, denn die CDU sitzt am längeren Hebel

LG an Thor


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2009)

Hy,

ich habe eben mit Herrn K. gesprochen Termin nächste Woche abgesagt - er meinte wir sollten nicht allzu lange warten. OT: "Lieber jetzt mit nur ein paar Leuten, als noch 1-2 Wochen ins Land gehen lassen".

Wer könnte sich in der nächsten Woche (mal Abends) mit ihm zusammenzusetzen um unsere Meinung kundzutun? Ich bin mit meinen Terminen relativ flexibel - wer kann noch?  Ideen könnten ja gesammelt (entweder hier gepostet [obwohl ich das grundsätzlich nicht so gut finde] - oder per PN an  mich). Dann könnten wir relativ schnell eine gemeinsame Linie finden und die an Herrn K. weiterleiten.

...und dann können wir noch eine prima "Nikolaustour" machen... 

mmh,... ich rieche schon den Glühwein 

Martina


----------



## CsK-Thor (27. November 2009)

Hallo Martina, du bist unsere Pressesprecherin!!!

Die Diskusion sollten wir schon im Forum führen. Es dauert sonst sehr lange  einen Konsens zwischen unseren Meinungen zu bilden.

Mo. geht nicht, aber sonst nächste Woche ab 16Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2009)

> Hallo Martina, du bist unsere Pressesprecherin!!!



Danke für die Blumen, mach ich aber nicht allein, Du bist herzlich eingeladen  

Terminvorschläge werden gern angenommen!

Martina


----------



## waldhase (28. November 2009)

Moin,
ich konnte in den letzten Tage die Diskusion leider nicht verfolgen, hab ich das so richtig verstanden: Die "SPD-Gepardshagen" will die Strecke sperren und die "CDU-SZ" will eine geführte Tour u.a. auch zum Bismarckturm ausschildern. Wer hat dafür in SZ die politische Macht dies durch zu setzten, bzw. die Lobby dafür?
VG aus Nettlingen
WH.


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2009)

Moin,

die gewünschte Sperrung (Ortsrat West) war wohl ein Schnellschuß, der Antrag ist zwar gestellt - aber wohl auch gleichzeitig wieder vom Tisch, da (Meines Wissens nach) die rechtliche Grundlage fehlt eine bestimmte Gruppe auszuschließen. Aktueller Stand ist die gewünschte Strecke auszuschildern, zu bewerben etc. 

Dazu soll ein "runder Tisch" mit den entsprechenden Interessengruppen (Salzgitter Sport und Freizeit, Fachhochschule (wissenschaftliche Begleitung), Gastronomie, Harzklub, etc. und eben auch wir als MTBler) gebildet werden um alle Pros/Kontras zu durchleuchten und evtl. auch Alternativstrecken zu finden.

Puh, was für ein Satz 

aber ich hoffe ich habe den aktuellen Stand erstmal rübergebracht.

Grüße

Martina


----------



## waldhase (28. November 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die gewünschte Sperrung (Ortsrat West) war wohl ein Schnellschuß, der Antrag ist zwar gestellt - aber wohl auch gleichzeitig wieder vom Tisch, da (Meines Wissens nach) die rechtliche Grundlage fehlt eine bestimmte Gruppe auszuschließen. Aktueller Stand ist die gewünschte Strecke auszuschildern, zu bewerben etc.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die kurze Zusammenfassung.
Viel Spaß beim Glühweintrinken...
WH.


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2009)

So,

da sich hier weiter nichts tut, mache ich einfach mal einen Termin:

Dienstag, 01, Dezember ab 19.00 Uhr am Bismarckturm.

Wem das Thema wichtig genug ist, der wird schon kommen 


Grüße

M.


----------



## Marc1111 (29. November 2009)

Peter Zwegat hat schulden bei Chuck Norris.


----------



## RCC94 (29. November 2009)

An: E430
Kannst du mir schon was über die Teile sagen?


----------



## CsK-Thor (30. November 2009)

Hi Martina, wir kommen. Die Manschaftsstärke gebe ich noch bekannt.


----------



## blackplanet (30. November 2009)

hallo,

habe di. leider spätschicht, kann also nicht kommen.

in der sonntagszeitung war ein artikel. hab ich gestern nach der schicht gelesen. wenn ich (leicht begriffsstutzig - nach der schicht und stirnhöhle mal wieder dicht) den artikel richtig verstanden habe, hat es martina ganz genau auf den punkt gebracht.

klingt doch eigentlich nicht schlecht, jetzt muss das ganze nur noch mangels (geld-)masse im sande verlaufen und wir haben wieder unsere ruhe. ich glaub nicht, dass das interesse der masse hier geweckt werden könnte, hier ist ja nicht der harz, wo eine strecke die nächste jagt. obwohl es hier grüner ist als ich erwartet habe 

schönen montag wünsch ich, habe heute mal nen tag frei und werde mich mal auskurieren. eine erkältung jagt die nächste. fühle mich wie ein wrack 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2009)

Hy an Alle,

vielleicht könnten ja diejenigen, die morgen nicht können, trotzdem aber Interesse haben und Ihre Meinung kundtun wollen die Fragen von Herrn K. hier beantworten. 

Gab es schonmal Probleme mit Wanderern?
Wie oft/Wann fahrt ihr?
Wie verhaltet ihr Euch? 
Was würdet Ihr Euch vorstellen/wünschen?
Welch Infrastruktur könnte aufgebaut werden?
Strecke als Alternative?

Ideen, Anregungen, Befürchtungen, Meinungen etc. werden natürlich gern entgegengenommen. 

M.


----------



## E430 (30. November 2009)

@Martina H.
 Hallo, wir kommen morgen mit drei Mann!


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2009)

An E430, CsK-Thor:

Prima, schön, dass ihr kommt.

An blackplanet:

Schade, aber gegen die Arbeit kann man nichts tun - gute Besserung

M.


----------



## blackplanet (1. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

es gab bei mir noch nie probleme mit wanderern.

ich fahre in den frühschicht-wochen eigentlich immer so ab 13.30 los, da sind recht wenig leute und andere radler unterwegs. am we fahr ich immer ab ca 10.00 los aber auch mal später, kommt drauf an was man so zu tun hat. wenn ich zeit hab fahr ich so 2-3 mal die woche + eine tour am we. in spätdienstwochen fahr ich überhaupt nicht durch den wald, da fahr ich nur zur arbeit (wenn es nicht regnet oder friert). 

ich fahr immer defensiv durch die natur, bin bremsbereit und wo ich nicht weit gucken kann, fahr ich langsam.

ich wünsch mir, dass es so bleibt wie es ist 

infrastruktur+alternativstrecken? wüsst ich nicht 

lg
blackplanet

trinkt ein bierchen für mich mit, ich muss gleich zur schicht


----------



## CsK-Thor (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich fand unser Treffen gestern sehr gut und es macht mir Mut, dass unsere Strecke eine Chance hat.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (2. Dezember 2009)

Alles wird gut !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

habe eben mit Herrn K. telefoniert. 

Termin für ein erstes Treffen ist Montag der 07. Dezember, 18.00 Uhr am Bismarckturm. 

Alle die gestern da waren: theoretisch solltet ihr eine Mail von mir bekommen haben. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, meldet Euch - dann hab ich Eure Schrift nicht lesen können. 

Alle Anderen: wer am Montag dabei sein möchte mailt mich an.

M.


----------



## Dustins (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie bekomme ich eine Info von dem Abend gestern?
Was habt ihr so besprochen?
Was ist gemeint mit "unsere Strecke"?

Info wäre super ;-)


----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2009)

Hy,

hier nur eine Kurzinfo von gestern:

Wir sind uns einig, dass der Höhenzug für MTBler erhalten bleiben soll.

Das wie, wo, warum, wieso, weshalb wollen wir nicht im Forum diskutieren!

Wer genauere Info haben möchte mailt mich einfach an.

Grüße


M.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy,
> hier nur eine Kurzinfo von gestern:
> Wir wind uns einig, dass der Höhenzug für MTBler erhalten bleiben soll.
> Das wie, wo, warum, wieso, weshalb wollen wir nicht im Forum diskutieren!
> ...




Häää????????? 
Habe ich was verpasst?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.


----------



## NoFun (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hatte heute das vergnügen mich mit einem von Ortsrat West zuunterhalten. 

Wie ich es verstanden habe geht es halt um den Plan von er CDU.

Die möchten nicht das der Höhenzug so stark befahren wird (möchten wir ja auch nicht) Er selbst hatte nie Probleme mit uns Mountain Bikern und alle begegnungen liefen "freundlich" ab. Er meinte auch es stört niemanden wenn da mal wer langfährt. 
Nur halt die geplante Strecke der CDU würde stören.

Hört sich doch für uns Positiv an oder ?


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Änderung:

Termin mit Herrn K. bleibt, aber Ort wird geändert (Bismarckturm hat Ruhetag): Redaktion der SZ, Chemnitzer Str. 33, Eingang ist gegenüber CityCafe in den Blumentriften.

Bitte gebt mir Bescheid, wer am Montag da sein kann.

Was ist mit "Nikolausitour"? Treffpunkt Sonntag 11.00 Uhr an der Burg, rüber zum Bismarckturm - dort Glühwein, Essen?

Grüße

M.

PS: @NoFun: hast PN


----------



## CsK-Thor (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Martina,
 für die Tour am 6ten müssen raupe und ich absagen.
Liege im Bett, habe starke Grippe - aber kein "Schwein" (Test war negativ)!!! 
... Mo. geht aber klar...
Der Rest von meinen Jungs macht am 5ten eine Nikolaustour mit dem DAV im Harz

Melde mich später per Draht...


----------



## Martina H. (4. Dezember 2009)

> Liege im Bett, habe starke Grippe - aber kein "Schwein"



Na dann gute Besserung.

Bis Montag...

M.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein paar Anregungen...........

@Presse-Deligation
Werde morgen nicht anwesend sein, weil a) keine Zeit und b) hatte ich schon geschrieben

@NoFun
Die Macht ist nicht bei den Orträten.

@Skywalker_sz
Es ist alles gut! Noch!

@Marc1111
Peter Zwegat?

@all
Rocky Mountains bauen nicht nur tolle Bikes, sondern auch Pferde! Ja, wirklich. Habe ich gestern selbst auf der Pferd&Jagd gesehen...Rocky Mountain Horse. Kosten aber noch mehr..........

@Schlucker36
Was und wann hat dich denn aus Kackland vertrieben?

@all
Wer hat mir den einen Alpencross Katalog zukommen lassen? Habe nichts bestellt. Oder hat der Insolvenzverwalter von Quelle meine Daten verkauft?

@all
Schon gesehen? Whistler Urlaub. Wer redet da noch von Spanien, DomRep oder Malediven


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2009)

> @Presse-Deligation
> Werde morgen nicht anwesend sein, weil a) keine Zeit und b) hatte ich schon geschrieben



Schade, aber hab ich was überlesen?

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlucker36 (7. Dezember 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Anregungen...........
> 
> 
> @Schlucker36
> Was und wann hat dich denn aus Kackland vertrieben?



Bin so etwas wie ein politischer Fluechtling. 

Gruss, S36


----------



## blackplanet (7. Dezember 2009)

hallo, 

ich hab auch schon wieder spätdienst, die ganze woche.

immer noch die nase bzw nebenhöhlen verstopft, kann ich nicht mal mit dem radl fahren, mist.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## Skywalker_sz (7. Dezember 2009)

@ all: Wie soll eine Deligation zustande kommen, wenn keiner mitkommt .... :-(


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2009)

> @Presse-Deligation



"Delegation" (Klugscheissmodus aus  ) für heute abend: leider bisher sehr mager:

Martina H.
Skywalker_sz + "MitglieddessenNamemireinfachnichtmehreinfallenwill"
csk_Thor
HerrMaier

Hier nochmal der Zeitpunkt/Ort:

18.00 Uhr, Chemnitzer Str. 33, Eingang in den Blumentriften gegenüber CityCafe. Treffen ca. 15 Min vorher.

Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass sich einfach keiner meldet, weil es selbstverständlich ist dazusein, wenn nicht wird es auch so gehen. Wenn die Beteiligung jedoch weiter so mager bleibt, ist es fraglich, ob wir unsere Interessen durchsetzen können - Präsenz ist heutzutage einfach wichtig!!!

Wir sehen uns 

M.


----------



## NoFun (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich werde auch erscheinen 
Ich brauch aber ein vorab Briefing weil ich ja nicht bei dem vor treffen war.
Also wenn da wer rumirrt fangt mich ein habe nicht so den plan wo das ist.


----------



## Kettentoni (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Martina,hab ich das richtig mit bekommen das Ihr/Du MTBler sucht zum fahren in und um SZ?Wenn dem so ist würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen,lg


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Kettentoni,

nein, wir suchen eigentlich keine MTBler zum Mitfahren - was nicht heißen soll, das man sich nicht mal zum Fahren treffen könnnte 

Aktuell geht es eher um die geplante MTB Strecke in Salzgitter und deren Folgen für uns.

@all: Treffen mit Herrn K. war gestern ganz positiv, Bericht soll wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Woche in der Zeitung erscheinen - hoffentlich bringt er unser Anliegen richtig zum Ausdruck.

Nächste Station ist dann die Kontaktaufnahme zur SFS GmbH wegen dem runden Tisch - habe ich heute allerdings noch nicht geschafft.

M.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe soeben mit der Sport- und Freizeit GmbH gesprochen.

Im Moment müssen erstmal die Eigentumsverhältnisse am Höhenzug geklärt werden, erst dann (wahrscheinlich nicht vor Mitte/Ende Januar) wird es einen Termin für den runden Tisch geben.

Die SFS hat meine Kontaktdaten und wird sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Sollten wir bis dahin nichts mehr voneinander hören wünsche ich

schöne Weihnachten  




und einen 

guten Rutsch   



M.


----------



## CsK-Thor (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi Martina, dass mit spät. Mo. in der SZ - war dann wohl nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi,



> ...dass mit spät. Mo. in der SZ - war dann wohl nichts



...nö, aber er hatte mich auch noch (nach unserer schriftlichen Stellungnahme - hattest Du die eigentlich bekommen?) angeschrieben, dass es wohl erst diese Woche werden wird - schaun 'mer mal...

Grüße

M.


----------



## CsK-Thor (14. Dezember 2009)

Werden ja sehen...


----------



## Martina H. (16. Dezember 2009)

So, 

da ist er, der Link zum Bericht:

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/2163/artid/11431076



> Gestern hat Brand erstmals mit SFS-Chef Walter Strauß über die geplante Mountainbike-Strecke gesprochen. Gut vorstellbar sei es, sagt Brand, die Route abseits des Kammweges zu führen und diesen für Radfahrer komplett zu sperren








> Es wäre unnötig und völlig übertrieben, wenn als Ergebnis von Eppers Vorschlag der Kammweg für alle Radfahrer gesperrt werden würde.





M.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmmmmm ..... keiner mehr da ?

Oder habt ihr alle schon den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt ????


----------



## CsK-Thor (18. Dezember 2009)

Wir treffen uns am So. um 12 am Burgparkplatz, wenn ihr wollt!

Eine lockere Runde im Schnee und etwas diskutieren über unseren Höhenzug


----------



## jaamaa (18. Dezember 2009)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Hmmmmm ..... keiner mehr da ?







​Doch! Warum?

Ist halt nur mal wieder dieser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stress!


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (19. Dezember 2009)

Wollen wir morgen wirklich fahren ?

Ich würd auch mitkommen wenn es das Wetter zulässt und ich meine Fahrradreifen noch auf Winterbetrieb umgerüstet bekomme.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Dezember 2009)

...hab leider keine Winterrreifen 

M.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof und zurück hab ich Nasenbluten bekommen weil es so kalt war.....

Ich glaub ich werde doch nicht fahren! Sonst liege ich über Weihnachten mit Lungenentzündung im Bett ....


----------



## Marc1111 (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (29. Dezember 2009)

sorry das mit dem höhenweg hab ich erst jetzt mitbekommen. wenn ihr euch da nochmal treffen wollt oder unterschriften sammelt, ich wäre dabei. vorausgesetzt ich muß nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Der Nachbar (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, mit  einer oder mehreren Unterschriften sind wir dabei.

Falls irgendwann mal alles gesperrt wird, müssen wir es mal so machen. (bitte nicht ernst nehmen)

http://www.blog-fitness.de/wii-cyberbike-interkaktiver-fatburner-zum-radfahren/

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Martina H. (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Der Nachbar und OKtoBerIKE,

Danke für Euer Interesse. Sobald sich was tut, bekommt ihr Bescheid.

Grüße und einen guten Rutsch an Alle

M.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (30. Dezember 2009)

danke! komm du auch gut ins neue jahr. alle anderen narürlich auch.
zum thema: motiviert durch den link weiter oben hab ich dem spd ortsrat bad-gebh. mal eine mail zukommen lassen. schließlich ist man ( also ich ) ja spd wähler und mit dieser politik nicht einverstanden. re kam gleich am nächsten morgen: is grad keiner da, versuchen sie es doch auf kommunalebene nochmal.  na klasse. aber warum nicht gleich nach ganz oben gehen? mein schwager hat die mail vom sigmar und der kommt schließlich aus goslar wo der höhenweg ja bekanntlich hinführt.
so genug gefaselt, ich wünsch uns allen ein idiotenfreies 2010.


----------



## Snakehead (6. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues...
Als ich gestern im Bikepark im Schulenberg war, sah ich diesen heftigen Roadgap und wusste: Da musste mit dem Board rüber...
...und wenn das weiße Zeug wech ist, mit dem Bike...


----------



## Skywalker_sz (6. Januar 2010)

@Snakehead: Dann muss ich dich wohl in die Realität zurück holen. Der neue Pächter des Alpinum Schulenberg möchte den Sommerbetrieb nicht übernehmen. Sprich ohne Pächter für den Bikepark kein springen.... Leider !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoyma (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle SZ- und UmgebungsBiker

Sorry, daß ich mich so spät einschalte. Aber auch ich will und werde nicht hinnehmen, daß weltfremde Lokalpolitiker gegen das letzte bißchen Restattraktivität Salzgitters schießen!

Mit anderen Worten: Ab sofort bin ich dabei.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

wünsche gut gerutscht zu sein 

Heute ist die Einladung von der SFS zum runden Tisch gekommen:

Mittwoch 3. Februar, 18.00 Uhr.

Wer kann kommen? Wer soll gehen? Treffen wir uns vorher nochmal zur "Marschroutenfestlegung"?

Bitte per PN

M.


----------



## Martina H. (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo an die "Höhenzuginteressierten" 

"Marschroutenfestlegung" für den runden Tisch am Dienstag, 26. Januar um 18.30 Uhr am Bismarckturm.

Wer nicht kommen kann, aber trotzdem was zu sagen hat: PN

Grüße

M.


----------



## jaamaa (20. Januar 2010)

*Hmm........., warum denn immer alles per PN?
Warum nicht hier und öffentlich im Salzgitter Höhenzug Thread?????*


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Januar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Hmm........., warum denn immer alles per PN?*
> *Warum nicht hier und öffentlich im Salzgitter Höhenzug Thread?????*


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Januar 2010)

Google ist die Antwort ! Der 4te Eintrag ist der aus dem MTB-News Forum !!

Und fÃ¼r alle denen das nicht genug ist: 

âKenne deinen Feind und kenne dich selbst, und in hundert Schlachten wirst du nie in Gefahr geraten.â Zitat von  Sun Tsu


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2010)

> Hmm........., warum denn immer alles per PN?
> Warum nicht hier und öffentlich im Salzgitter Höhenzug Thread?????



...weil wir bei unserem Treffen am Bismarckturm gesagt haben, dass hier (in der Öffentllichkeit) keine Meinungsäusserungen stattfinden sollen. Hier kann jeder mitlesen und manchmal sagt man was, was andere negativ auffassen könnten. Wir sollten, um unsere Interessen durchsetzen zu können, uns seriös darstellen (das erreicht man bestimmt nicht mit Chuck Norris Witzen als Kommentare). Ist das für Euch nachvollziehbar?

Grüße

M.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2010)

..nochmal ich:

hat jemand den kompletten Höhenzug als GPS Datei vorliegen und kann ihn mir zusenden?

Danke 

M.


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Januar 2010)

Der Witz war eigentlich zur Aufheiterung gedacht. Kann nicht wissen, das so etwas hier falsch ist. Außerdem ist er nicht auf das Thema bezogen! Ist das für euch auch nachvollziehbar??? 
Dann ist mein Weihnachtsgruss wohl auch falsch??!! 
Das Thema Höhenzug wird nur über PN behandelt. Für mich ist es leider nicht immer möglich an denn angekündigten Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. Und wenn das Wissen über das Thema nur über PN diskutiert wird, fehlen mir oder auch weiteren Lesern die Hintergrund -Info. Ich will hier niemanden Angreifen oder Beleidigen, aber das Thema Höhenzug interessiert mich persönlich sehr stark, da ich die Strecke auch nutze. Nur wenn keine Infos weitergegeben werden, ist es meisten so, das es diejenigen denn die Hintergrund Infos fehlen, sich irgendwann nicht mehr dafür interessieren, was passiert, und sie ruhen sich auf den Lorbeeren der anderen aus. 
Das ist eigentlich nicht im Interesse diese Themas. Dieses Thema kann und sollte in der Öffentlichkeit diskutieren werden, da ja scheinbar auch die Presse in diesem Thread mitliest. 
Wenn ich mein Chuck Norris Witz löschen soll, bitte kurze Info an mich.

Gruss M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (20. Januar 2010)

Das ganze sehe ich wie MARC1111.
Eine Diskussion lebt und entwickelt sich durch Beiträge. Evtl. gib ja einer durch eine Beitrag einem Anderen eine Vorlage für einen guten Beitrag/Idee... das ganze aller Brainstorming....
Die Chance ist dadurch nicht gegeben. 


Ich bin nur jeden zweiten Tag in Salzgitter und wenn dann immer sehr spät. Ich hab nicht die Möglichkeiten an dem ganzen so viel beizutragen... zumindest nicht durch Anwesenheit...Grenzt doch die Leute nicht aus


----------



## HerrMaier (21. Januar 2010)

Liebe Biker/-innen,

mir scheint, als hätten einige die ernsthafte Lage noch nicht erkannt. Am runden Tisch wird voraussichtlich eine Entscheidung getroffen (oder zumindest vorbereitet), die wahrscheinlich für lange Zeit Bestand haben wird. Um es sportlich auszudrücken: Das ist (für uns) wie ein Endspiel eines wichtigen Turnieres, welches nicht jährlich stattfindet. Und jetzt stelle man sich vor, eine Mannschaft dieses Endspiels würde ihre Strategie für dieses Spiel in einem Forum diskutieren und schließlich sogar die Marschrichtung festlegen - eine schöne Steilvorlage für jeden Gegner.....
Das käme einem Offenbarungseid gleich und wäre an Dilettantismus kaum zu überbieten!
Also, geht aus taktischen Gründen den etwas umständlicheren Weg, nehmt an der Vorbesprechung teil oder schickt Eure Meinung an Martina H., die bisher eine hervorragende Arbeit leistet (Danke!!)

Grüße


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2010)

Wir im Deister haben dafü einen IG hier im Forum eingerichtet.
Mitglied einer IG kann man nur durch einlagung des IG Gründers und damit Mods werden.
Der Vorteil ist man kann im größeren Kreis als per PN diskutieren hat aber trotzdem Vertraulichkeit.
Wenn ihr wissen wollt wie das geht mit eienr IG im Forum schickt eine PN an hoerman2201.
Gruß aus dem Deister
Schappi


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2010)

> Also, geht aus taktischen Gründen den etwas umständlicheren Weg, nehmt an der Vorbesprechung teil oder schickt Eure Meinung an Martina H., die bisher eine hervorragende Arbeit leistet (Danke!!)



... wow, Danke für die Blumen und für Deine und Skywalkers Unterstützung.

Mit Dustins und Marc1111 hatte ich schon Kontakt per PN. Jaamaa hat sich (noch?) nicht gemeldet.

Aber die Idee von Schappi mit der IG finde ich nicht schlecht - was würdet Ihr davon halten? So können wir vielleicht Allen besser gerecht werden?!

M.


----------



## Marc1111 (21. Januar 2010)




----------



## OKtoBerIKE (22. Januar 2010)

klasse ! viel zeit is nun aber nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2010)

> klasse ! viel zeit is nun aber nicht mehr.



... nö, bis Dienstag wird das dann sicher auch nichts mehr, aber ich denke, dass sich das Ganze auch länger hinzieht von daher...

... warte ich eigentlich noch auf ein paar Reaktionen ob ja oder nein.

Grüße

M.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (22. Januar 2010)

Skywalker_sz und das Sternchen_sz sind dafür.

Außerdem kann ich alle beruhigen, dieses Gespräch mit der Stadt und allen Beteiligten ist von rein informeller Natur.


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nö, bis Dienstag wird das dann sicher auch nichts mehr, aber ich denke, dass sich das Ganze auch länger hinzieht von daher...
> 
> ... warte ich eigentlich noch auf ein paar Reaktionen ob ja oder nein.
> M.




Wo liegt das Problem? So eine IG im Forum zu eröffnen ist eine Sache von 2min. Das schwierigste daran ist einen schönen Namen zu finden . Dann ist auch endlich dieses nervige Problem des Informationsflusses per PN beendet. Hat ja anscheinend eh nicht funktioniert. 


Dank auch noch an Herrn Schulz oder Müller (wer ist das eigentlich?) der in unmissverständliche Art einige von uns, mich eingeschlossen, auf deren Unwissenheit und Naivität hingewiesen hat. Waren wir doch so ünbekümmert und dachten man könne hier alles sagen............


Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung. In der Regel sagt man Hallo und/oder stellt sich kurz vor wenn man einen Raum betritt und blökt bei seinem ersten Post nicht so rum.

Aber sei's drum......Herzlich Willkommen in diesem Thread.



.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2010)

Moin,

die IG ist eingerichtet, wer eingeladen werden möchte, sagt Bescheid.

M.


----------



## jaamaa (23. Januar 2010)

Moin.

Bescheid!

Nein, nicht 'Wer eingeladen möchte'. Das hat doch wieder diesen 'Bitte, bitte lass mich mitmachen' Beigeschmack. 
Schick doch allen bekannten Forummitgliedern die schon mal in diesem Thread waren einfach eine Einladung. Das Thema geht Alle an. Nicht warten, dass jemand kommt und mitmacht, sondern auf die Leute zugehen und mitreißen. 





.


----------



## Marc1111 (23. Januar 2010)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für Bilder

Transalp 2009 - Abfahrt vom Rabijoch


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Schappi, 

Danke für den Tipp.

@Marc1111: schöne Bilder, so eine Transalp würd ich auch gerne mal machen, aber mangels (Muskel)masse... 

ich hab auch ein Bild (ist zwar nicht von mir, aber Höhenzug):





Grüße

M.


----------



## Marc1111 (23. Januar 2010)

Noch 6 Monate und 8 Tage, Transalp 2010


----------



## blackplanet (24. Januar 2010)

hallo,

bescheid!!!!

ich möcht auch in die ig. bin zwar im mom recht beschäftigt aber ich würd mich doch über infos freuen.

zum radeln bin ich zwar dies jahr noch nicht gekommen, sobald der schnee weg ist bzw es etwas wärmer ist, starte ich wieder durch 

lg
blackplanet


----------



## jaamaa (27. Januar 2010)

Da ja nun die wichtigen Themen umgezogen sind, darf man jetzt hier wieder posten was man will (auch Chuck Norris Witze). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Falls jemand auf einen Nightride der besonderen Art Lust hat, im Alpinum Schulenberg ist am Fr ab 18 Uhr wieder mal Nachtskilaufen möglich. Ist ganz nett dort und Glühwein gibt es auch. Und wenn man die Bikelampen dabei hat, kann man auch den Boardercross runter . Sind ja noch 2 Monate zum auskurieren da. 
Bruchpilot wär das nichts? Oder die Herren vom Team Schlammtreter. Ein bischen frische Luft kann nicht schaden. Dann kommt ihr mal von der Rolle und dem Ergo runter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. Januar 2010)

Moin SZ,
habe mich nach Anregung von Jaamaa mal an die Termine 2010 gemacht. 2009 haben wir Ostermontag ja die erste einer Reihe netter Touren gestartet, 2010 würde ich etwas Ähnliches über Ostern, evtl. wieder Montag wieder starten. Über das Gebiet bin ich mir noch nicht klar aber da werden wir schon etwas Schickes finden.
Also, wer auch auf nette gemeinsame Touren steht, sollte sich diesen Termin freihalten!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Marc1111 (28. Januar 2010)

Ein hab ich noch:

Chuck Norris bekommt bei Praktiker 20% auf alles...auch auf Tiernahrung!




@ Waldhase and all, freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Touren 2010


----------



## schappi (29. Januar 2010)

Hier noch was zum Biken bei 28Â°C und 10% Luftfeuchtigkeit http://www.sc-impuls.de/index1.htmm 13. Februar 2010 veranstalten wir zum 8. Mal eine Bikertour im BrÃ¼gman-Schacht in Sondershausen. In einer Tiefe von 680 Meter bis 750 Meter wird eine Strecke, Rundkurs von 10,5 km, die stark profiliert ist, angeboten. Diese kann nach LeistungsvermÃ¶gen bis 13:00 Uhr befahren werden. Hierbei werden wir alle SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten die das Erlebnisbergwerk zu bieten hat anfahren. Aber auch fÃ¼r den Besucher bislang verborgene Tiefen werden wir ergrÃ¼nden. Auch wenn ein GroÃteil der Strecke beleuchtet ist, so ist fÃ¼r die finsteren Strecken eine verstÃ¤rkte Beleuchtung am Rad erforderlich. 

Die Teilnahme ist limitiert. Meldeschluss ist der 31.01.2010.

Veranstalter:	sc imÂ·puls erfurt e.V.
Termin:	13. Februar 2010
Meldeanschrift:	
sc im.puls erfurt e.V.
SchÃ¼tzenstr. 4
99096 Erfurt
Tel. 0361/ 7443655
Fax. 0361/ 7443654
e-mail: [email protected]



Teilnahme:	
Die Tour findet im SondershÃ¤user âBrÃ¼gman-Schachtâ in einer Tiefe von 680 bis 750 Meter statt. Gefahren wird auf einem Rundkurs mit einer LÃ¤nge von 10,5 km und einer HÃ¶hendifferenz von 350 Meter. Die Radtour bietet jedem Teilnehmer die MÃ¶glichkeit entsprechend dem persÃ¶nlichen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen das Tempo zu wÃ¤hlen.



Strecke:	
Die Strecke ist stark profiliert. Steigungen bis zu 18 % sind keine Seltenheit. Der Untergrund ist stellenweise glatt. Die Strecke ist schwach ausgeleuchtet.

Voraussetzungen:	 Die Tour ist nur mit einem Mountain-Bike mÃ¶glich. Am Rad sollte nach MÃ¶glichkeit ein zweiter Strahler angebracht sein. Das Tragen eines Schutzhelmes ist Pflicht. Im Schacht sind Temperaturen zwischen 24Â°C und 27Â° C und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von 30%. Es ist reichlich zu trinken mitzufÃ¼hren. Auf der Strecke befinden sich zwei GetrÃ¤nkestellen.
Meldung:	
Bis zum 31. Januar 2010, wenn bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Teilnehmerlimit von 150 Radlern nicht erreicht ist. Die Meldung ist erst bei Zahlungseingang der StartgebÃ¼hr verbindlich.



Unkostenbeitrag:

Bankverbindung:	
25,00 EURO / Bei Nichtteilnahme erfolgt bis 15.01.10 eine RÃ¼ckerstattung des Unkostenbeitrags. Nach diesem Termin erfolgt aus organisatorischen GrÃ¼nden keine RÃ¼ckerstattung mehr. 

Sparkasse MittelthÃ¼ringen
BLZ 820 510 00
Konto 130 069 124

Ablauf:	ab 08.00 Uhr Empfang der Startunterlagen
ab 08.00 Uhr UmkleidemÃ¶glichkeiten in der Kaue
ab 08.30 Uhr Einweisung, Belehrung und Einfahrt in den Schacht
ab 09.30 Uhr Start Gruppe 1 am Festsaal 
ab 10.00 Uhr Start Gruppe 2 am Festsaal 
ca.13:00 Uhr Ende der Tour am Konzertsaal
ab 13.00 Uhr Ausfahrt mÃ¶glich
ab 13.00 Uhr Umkleiden/ Duschen in der Kaue
An/ Abreise:	Der BrÃ¼gman-Schacht befindet sich in Sondershausen in der SchachtstraÃe am Ortsausgang in Richtung Nordhausen. Folgen Sie den Hinweisschildern "Erlebnisbergwerk".


----------



## schappi (29. Januar 2010)

Die Freien RADIkale Hannover und die deisterfreun.de sind mit 16 Leuten dabei


----------



## ChristianS (1. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da ja nun die wichtigen Themen umgezogen sind, darf man jetzt hier wieder posten was man will (auch Chuck Norris Witze).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schade das ich das zu spät gelesen habe. Wäre mal eine schöne Alternative zum Ergo gewesen. Aber naja, Ergo fahren macht auch Spaß. Man muss sich nur ein bisschen ablenken. Hab einen ganzen Stapel Real Life Videos fürs Ergo auf meinem HTPC -Rechner. Die werden, sobald die Software richtig mit Win7 läuft, im Wonzimmer aufm (großen) LCD abgefahren. 

@ waldhase
Termin wird fest im Kalender verbucht. Bin mal gespannt, was du dir schönes ausdenkst.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Februar 2010)

@ChristianS
Wetter war aber auch nicht so doll. 

@schappi
Danke für die Info. Klingt ja ganz nett, aber bei 27°C Biken würden mich jetzt völlig durcheinander bringen.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2010)

Hy,

wer Touren auf/um den Höhenzug als Datei vorliegen hat: bitte an 

skywalker_sz

(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=25334)

schicken, er sammelt sie und leitet sie dann weiter.

Danke und Grüße

M.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Februar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> wer Touren auf/um den Höhenzug als Datei vorliegen hat: bitte an
> 
> ...



*???*


Darüber sollte man sich evtl. noch einmal unterhalten, bevor solche Info's weitergegeben werden!


----------



## Edith L. (10. Februar 2010)

So, da war man mal zwischenzeitlich etwas anderweitig beschäftigt und dann les ich hier was über die Vorhaben im Höhenzug, worauf sich mir gleich mehrfach der Magen umdrehte!

Was geht da ab?

Da könnte noch etwas Schützenhilfe nötig sein!

Ich bitte um Einladung/Freischaltung für die IG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2010)

Hy,

lange nichts von Dir gelesen... 



> ...worauf sich mir gleich mehrfach der Magen umdrehte!



... uns auch! Lies einfach in der IG die Zeitungsberichte, usw.

Grüße

M.


----------



## Edith L. (10. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Freischaltung!


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

*Boah! Ich mag nicht mehr!  *





Kann mal bitte jemand den Schnee abbestellen. Ich habe gerade vor dem Haus geschaufelt und dann hinten. Als ich dann vorn rausgeschaut habe, war wieder alles weiss.
Wie lange soll das denn dauern bis das Zeugs auch in den Wäldern wech iss.






  +   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   =   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Winterpokalteilnehmer
Wir sollten uns für das Schneeshippen auch Punkte geben. Somit wäre uns einer der vorderen Plätze ganz sicher.


----------



## Marc1111 (12. Februar 2010)

Juni ?????


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2010)

Die Farbe schneeweiss geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Juni ?????



Alpencross??? 
Je nach Route begegnest du dann aber wieder diesem weissen Zeug. Willst du das denn wirklich? 

Ich hoffe bis Juni ist hier alles weg.......und dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

Heut Nacht fangen sie an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*

Und da ist auch alles weiss!* *aaaaaah*


----------



## Edith L. (12. Februar 2010)

Die Doping Spiele? Ich schau mir das nicht mehr an!


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

Ja genau. Ich meine heute gehört zu haben, dass im Vorfeld schon 30 Athleten positiv getestet wurden. Zum k*****.

Da liebe ich doch meine persönliche Einstellung zum Sport...... Fun, Fun, Fun mit Apfelschorle und Müsliriegel 

.


----------



## Der_Franke (12. Februar 2010)

Hey Jamaa,

jetzt ist ja wenigstens Dein bike in Tarnfarbe. Also, beschwer Dich nicht über den Schnee...


Moin allerseits und ein gutes Neues!!! Ist zwar spät, aber ich komm grad erst wieder aus der Versenkung raus....


----------



## Marc1111 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Der_Franke (12. Februar 2010)

Tachchen!
Ich geb's ja zu, dass auch ich langsam keine Lust mehr auf Schnee hab -  zumindest, solang ich nicht Skifahren kann. Zum Biken ist echt Mist!
But, what shalls ???


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2010)

Moin,

lange nichts von dir gehört!

Mit der Tarnfarbe ist es nicht ganz passend. Bei mir klebt noch der Dezemberschlamm am ganzen Bike. Der Frost hatte alle Dampfstrahler verbannt.






Hat natürlich den Vorteil, wenn sich Fahrer und Bike mal unfreiwillig trennen, dass man letzteres im Schnee wiederfindet (wenn man denn mal fahren könnte).

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Videomaterial von der Pastatour aus. Du hattest doch unter anderem auch den Extrem-Uphill gefilmt. Hast du da was?

VG


----------



## Der_Franke (12. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem Dezemberdreck kenn ich. Auf unserer letzten Tour hats mich in 1,5 Stunden dreimal lang gemacht. Das hat gereicht. Ein Mal davon war ne Schlammpackung breitseits. Die konnte ich dann trocken runterkratzen - auch bei uns ist Außenwasser Mangelware...  Video vom Extrem-Uphill? Naja, hab da genau einen Fahrer drauf, die anderen haben ja die Altherren-Strecke bevorzugt ;-)  Ist aber noch auf der Mini-DV-Kassette, noch nicht weiter bearbeitet... :-(


----------



## Martina H. (17. Februar 2010)

AArggHHH, 

ICH WILL WIEDER SOMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich mag definitiv nicht mehr - kein Schnee - kein Frost - kein garnichts!!! 

War jemand in letzter Zeit auf dem Höhenzug unterwegs?

Wir sind letztens zum Bismarckturm spaziert - da lag höllisch viel Winterbruch. Jede Menge Holz auf dem Weg, es war kaum ein Durchkommen. Ist das auf dem Kammweg genau so?

@Jaamaa: was macht eigentlich der Freerider von Deinem Sohn? Bist Du (wegen der Teile) fündig geworden? 


M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Salzgitterbiker:
Die Deisterfreunde haben einen Bußgeldbescheid der Klosterkammer gegen einen Mountainbiker beklagt und die Klage gewonnen.
Das Gericht hat unsere Rechtsauffassungt eines "Tatsächlichen  öffentlichen Wegs"
und das Befahrens durch Biker bestätigt:


----------



## jaamaa (23. Februar 2010)

​

*KRANKE WELT! Oder besser: KRANKES DEUTSCHLAND!*

Denen geht es allen viel zu gut. Sich über sowas aufzuregen. Als ob es nichts wichtigeres gäbe. 




*.......ist in Tasmanien noch Platz?* 


.


----------



## Edith L. (23. Februar 2010)

Die Anwaltskosten trägt jetzt der Staat und die liegen deutlich über der eigentlichen Geldbuße von 30 !


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, ja, mein lieber Herr Hilter, Klosterforstverwalter von...ja von wessen Gnaden eigendlich? Der liebe Gott billigt ihr Handeln ganz bestimmt nicht. Jedenfalls war er nicht sonderlich begeistert über ihre missbräuchliche Auslegung von Eigentum und Nächstenliebe. 
Das vom Gerichte abgeschmetterte Begehr, eines seiner besonders geliebten Schäfchen sei wegen vergnügtem, aber nichtsdestotrotz umsichtigen Umgange mit Gottes Schöpfung (Natur, Wald) zu züchtigen, ist als deutliches Zeichen seines Mißfallens zu verstehen.

Neulich, als ich mal wieder zu ihm gesprochen habe, hat er ganz nebenbei durchblicken lassen, dass er sich schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken trägt, sein uraltes, abgerittenes Hartail durch ein modernes gefedertes Mountainbike zu ersetzen! 

Im Hinblick auf seine Betagtheit habe ich ihm natürlich sofort zu einem dickem Freerider geraten; wegen dem Rücken und so. Als quasi Generaleigentümer der Klostertrails, hat der alte Herr auch keine der üblichen Repressalien des in übelster Weise dienstbeflissenen Klostervogtes zu befürchten.

Mit ergebensten Gruß


----------



## jaamaa (28. Februar 2010)

Moin, noch wer da?

So etwas kann passieren, wenn man in Mathe und Physik nicht aufpasst! Auhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHy80hsYMWg"]YouTube- Hospital Jump[/ame]


----------



## Edith L. (28. Februar 2010)

Supermann lebt!


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Februar 2010)

Noch besser als die Bilder, sind die Geräusche. Märtyrer braucht der Sport.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Noch besser als die Bilder, sind die Geräusche. Märtyrer braucht der Sport.




Entdeckt hat es Junior (wer hat sonst die Zeit bei youtube zu stöbern!). Er meint die brechenden Knochen zu hören. Ich hoffe es war nur der Rahmen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. März 2010)

Die Knochen sind..äh, waren der Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (1. März 2010)

Da schmerzt ja beim zugucken gleich das gebeutelt Schlüsselbein. Alte ********, das ging ordentlich daneben


----------



## jaamaa (1. März 2010)

Schlüsselbein. Das war das Stichwort! Ich hoffe es steht einem baldigen Saisonopening nichts im Wege!!! 

Falls es doch noch muckt, müsste dann sowas her ...






.....hat auch  so'n respektvollen Terminator-Style. Dann noch nen Fullface und es wird dich garantiert keiner mehr im Wald von der Seite anquatschen.​


----------



## Dustins (2. März 2010)

Opening kann kommen. Hab mein Bike auch schon zur Inspektion gebracht. Hab ja noch eine frei...
Ab Freitag ist meine Bude dann auch startklar. 

Ja, ich werde das Ding wohl mal kaufen, wenn ich Hahnenklee anvisiere oder den Ar###lochhügel der mich kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. März 2010)

Gegen Schlüsselbeinbruch hilft nur mentales Training. Diesbezüglich ist der Panzer wirkungslos.


----------



## RCC94 (2. März 2010)

@: Cristian S.
ich hab gehört du hast ein neues bike
was für eins?


----------



## jaamaa (2. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ab Freitag ist meine Bude dann auch startklar.


???  Was geht ???




FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Gegen Schlüsselbeinbruch hilft nur mentales Training. Diesbezüglich ist der Panzer wirkungslos.


Jo, das ganze Leben iss ne reine Kopfsache!



RCC94 schrieb:


> @: Cristian S.
> ich hab gehört du hast ein neues bike
> was für eins?


??? Neugier! Bilder!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (5. März 2010)

So, meine Bude ist jetzt startklar....
Sonntag soll es zwar kalt aber sonst klar sein. 
Denke, man könnte eine kleine Runde starten....


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2010)

Slowly please!!!

Mein Bikel befindet sich noch in der Reha.


----------



## Dustins (6. März 2010)

Schade!!!

Mhh, mal den Tobe-Man callen ob der Böcke auf einen Snow-Ride am Sonntag hat.
Ich will mal auf mein Bike, drum reite ich auch morgen auch in völliger Einsamkeit.


----------



## blackplanet (6. März 2010)

hallo nachbarn,

war gestern abend einer unterwegens?

ich hab diesen monat das bike wieder rausgekramt und bin gestern das zweite mal zur arbeit. hin war auch noch alles zur vollsten zufriedenheit... zurück war die hölle. 

ich habe schon gedacht, ich müsste meine frau anrufen, dass sie mich in der mitte (kurz vor leinde) abholt. ich hab nichts mehr gesehen, das war wie nadelstiche in die augen und meine finger hab ich auch nicht mehr gespürt. zum glück hatte ich noch ein paar dünne wollhandschuhe in der tasche, drunter hatte ich dünne gummihandschuhe, war zwar kalt aber zu ertragen. ich hab auch noch durchgehalten 

aber sowas hab ich auf dem rad noch nicht erlebt. 

und ich dachte es wird frühling, heul!

ich kann das weiße gedöns auf der straße nicht mehr sehen, mir reichts.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Schade!!!



Die guten Tage kommen doch noch!


----------



## Schlucker36 (7. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ​
> 
> *KRANKE WELT! Oder besser: KRANKES DEUTSCHLAND!*
> 
> ...



Jede Menge. War erst heute wieder bei kuschligen 27 Grad auf Tour.

Gruss vom Berni


----------



## Dustins (7. März 2010)

So, wie gestern vorgenommen habe ich meine erste Tour gestartet.
Die Sonne war genial, danke Zwiebelprinzip waren die Temperaturen Top.

Die Strecke war von Bismarturm aus doch sehr mit Winterbruch verblockt.
Um so mehr man nach SZ-Geb. vorgedrungen ist,  wurden die Fußspuren weniger und der Schnee höher. 
Trail 19 war echt kräfteraubent... dort lag noch ordentlich Schnee, bzw. sehr unberührter....
Alles im allen ein genialer Snowride


----------



## ChristianS (8. März 2010)

So Mädels, 
na längerer Abstinenz bin ich jetzt langsam wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und will auch mal wieder etwas schreiben. 

Ich war auch gestern das erste mal wieder im Wald unterwegs und wie es der Zufall so wollte, lief mir eine Gruppe Rotwild übern Weg.
Ich also die Flinte raus und gezielt per Blattschuss einen  stattlichen 1-Jährigen Hirsch erfolgreich erlegt. 

Hier ist ein Bild der Trophäe. 




PS: Die Pedale sind schon ausgetauscht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## RCC94 (8. März 2010)

sieht echt geil aus das bike


----------



## jaamaa (8. März 2010)

@ChristianS

Glückwunsch. Aber bei den gemeinsamen Touren bleibt es schön im Keller. Sonst sehen wir dich ja nur noch von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (8. März 2010)

@ChristianS




Glückwunsch zum Bike.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2010)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche,

sehr schöner Hirsch  , darf man fragen, wo Du ihn erlegt hast?

M.


----------



## ChristianS (8. März 2010)

Joh danke an alle. 

Jamaa, keine Angst, bei unseren gemeinsamen Touren (hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr so lange bis dahin)  kommt das Zesty mit. 

@Martina H.
Hab das Bike bei Fun-Corner in Hameln erlegt.
Haben viele schöne Hirsche dort. Wußte erst garnicht so richtig welches ich nehmen sollte.


----------



## Edith L. (8. März 2010)

Schick! Schick!


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2010)

FunCorner: ist ja klasse, da hat mein Mann auch sein neues Stereo her. 

Toller Laden 

Grüße

M.


----------



## blackplanet (11. März 2010)

hallo,

ich hab meins damals auch im fun-corner gekauft


----------



## waldhase (11. März 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> na längerer Abstinenz bin ich jetzt langsam wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht und will auch mal wieder etwas schreiben.
> 
> Ich war auch gestern das erste mal wieder im Wald unterwegs und wie es der Zufall so wollte, lief mir eine Gruppe Rotwild übern Weg.
> ...



Schickes Radl 
Schau dir doch mal diesen Vorbau an...:
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=258


----------



## ChristianS (11. März 2010)

@ waldhase
danke für den tipp. ich hab mir den vorbau auch schon ausgesucht gehabt. will nur noch mal in der bucht gucken, ob ich den billiger bekomme. 100 für einen vorbau ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu viel geld.


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2010)

Hmh, guck mal hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-S120-Vor...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3caaeb9ce1

und hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=170463

Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. März 2010)

Jetzt drehn se völlig durch, die Stöckchenleger!







Frag mich schon den ganzen Tag nach dem Sinn dieser Aktion. An dem Feldweg und in der näheren Umgebung stehen gar keine Bäume, die man hätte fällen können. Wer macht sich die Mühe und schleppt die dahin und legt sie dann auf einer Länge von 100m ab??? 
Da war absolut kein Durchkommen! 

@Rotwildjäger
Das Bike ist schon viel in rot gelabelt. Dazu noch die Felgen, auch mit weiß/rot. Deshalb würde ich persönlich einen Vorbau in dezentem Weiß bevorzugen. So fügt er sich dann perfekt in die weiße Front ein.
Weniger ist halt oft mehr! (mMn)

.


----------



## ChristianS (12. März 2010)

danke martina h. fÃ¼r die links. der anbieter im bikemarkt vom ibc forum hat ja echt viele teile drin. der kompl. bremsensatz von der formula r1 fÃ¼r 169â¬ ist echt ein schÃ¤ppchen. 
die wÃ¼rde mir auch noch gefallen. 
@ jamaa
bei den felgen habe ich die dt aufkleber jetzt abgemacht. sind jetzt kompl. in schwarz. gefÃ¤llt mir so besser.


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2010)

Bitteschön,

ich denke es handelt sich bei den beiden Anbietern um ein und denselben (siehe Name).

... und die R1 ist eine RX (sonst hätte ich sie schon  )

Grüße und viel Spass mit dem Neuen.

M.


----------



## Edith L. (12. März 2010)

@jaamaa
Wenn die Büsche und Bäume schon auf dem mit Steuermitteln finanzierten Weg liegen, muß man sie nicht erst noch vom Acker zerren! Das zerstört ja auch die Saat! Die werden dann schön zerlegt und abtransportiert! 

Ansonsten blieb ja nur die Möglichkeit, dass sie irgendwoher wussten, dass du da vorbei kommst!


----------



## waldhase (12. März 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Wenn die Büsche und Bäume schon auf dem mit Steuermitteln finanzierten Weg liegen, muß man sie nicht erst noch vom Acker zerren! Das zerstört ja auch die Saat! Die werden dann schön zerlegt und abtransportiert!
> 
> Ansonsten blieb ja nur die Möglichkeit, dass sie irgendwoher wussten, dass du da vorbei kommst!



Ich glaube auch das ist ein ganz gemeiner, hinterlistiger Sabotageakt, der nur darauf abzielt deinen Bewegungsdrang abrupt zu stoppen.


----------



## Edith L. (12. März 2010)

Geil an dem Bild ist, dass es einem erscheint, als ob die Äste des Baumes von oben und sogar noch über die Schranke hinweg versuchen schlängelnd nach dem Betrachter zu greifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das ist ein ganz gemeiner, hinterlistiger Sabotageakt, der nur darauf abzielt deinen Bewegungsdrang abrupt zu stoppen.



Sie (wer auch immer) haben es damit dann auch mal wieder geschafft! Aber bei dem Wetter ist es nun wirklich nicht ärgerlich. 

Habe mich gestern eh einer ganz anderen Sportart zugewendet und mir so ein paar Freerider angeschaut, die mal locker die 1,60m überspringen. Wir waren zum ersten Mal bei den Löwen Classics. O.K., ich weiß, die Reiter zerstören mit ihren Gäulen  auch die Trails und die Viecher kacken im Wald alles voll, aber ich muß sagen, dass ich echt beeindruckt gewesen bin. 







Auch wenn man mit Pferdesport sonst nichts hat, außer natürlich bevorzugt kleine weibliche Familienmitglieder die permanent damit nerven, lohnt es sich die Veranstalltung mal zu besuchen.


.


----------



## Dustins (14. März 2010)

Ich hoffe meine kleine bekommt nicht so den Pferde-Trip.
Derzeit ist es Hanna-Montena....singen, tanzen und Rockstarr sein wollen.

Ist eigentlich eine Oster-Tour geplant... aller Bodensteiner-Klippen oder so???


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2010)

Ich glaube Waldhase plant was für Ostermontag. BoKlip heben wir uns besser für Zeiten auf, in denen es trockener ist. War ja letztes Jahr durch die Nässe auch nicht so toll. 

Du weißt ja, wenn die Steine nass sind, kann man so schlecht von der Sofaklippe runter droppen 


.


----------



## waldhase (14. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Waldhase plant was für Ostermontag. BoKlip heben wir uns besser für Zeiten auf, in denen es trockener ist. War ja letztes Jahr durch die Nässe auch nicht so toll.
> 
> Du weißt ja, wenn die Steine nass sind, kann man so schlecht von der Sofaklippe runter droppen
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du verwechselst die beiden Touren, bei der Ostertour war das Wetter und die Klippen OK.
Allerdings gibt es ja auch andere schicke Touren, die wir noch fahren können..


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2010)

Stimmt, du hast Recht!
Habe mir mal die Fotos angeschaut, nur Sonne und keine einzige Pfütze. Wie komm ich nur auf darauf? Liegt wahrscheinlich am langen Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 


.


----------



## Dustins (15. März 2010)

Und was plant der liebe Waldhase für eine Tour.

Gibt es mehr Informationen???? Muß mich doch vor den Familienpflichten drücken können. Mountainbike ist da ein Argument, was ich echt durchbringen könnte


----------



## waldhase (15. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Und was plant der liebe Waldhase für eine Tour.
> 
> Gibt es mehr Informationen???? Muß mich doch vor den Familienpflichten drücken können. Mountainbike ist da ein Argument, was ich echt durchbringen könnte



Der liebe Waldhase plant am Ostermontag eine Tour - erste Idee ist am Sportplatz Wohldenberg starten, bis zu den BK durchschlagen und dann schaun wir mal...
Rainer (Scout Ostern 2009)?!


----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2010)

Moin,
hast du schon ne Ahnung ob eher vorm. oder nachm.?

 Rainer?  

.


----------



## waldhase (15. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> hast du schon ne Ahnung ob eher vorm. oder nachm.?
> 
> Rainer?
> ...



So ca. ungef. 11-hundert


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. März 2010)

was nu Rainers oder nachm.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (16. März 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> was nu Rainers oder nachm.???



Ja genau mit Rainer um 11.00 Uhr a.m.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja genau mit Rainer um 11.00 Uhr a.m.


12hundert wäre auch nicht schlecht: haben (Hi´s) eine lange MTB-Anfahrt
Soll ich den Korb montieren wg. Ostereier-Suchen?

LG an den 1RBohneSmithoherWS


----------



## waldhase (16. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> 12hundert wäre auch nicht schlecht: haben (Hi´s) eine lange MTB-Anfahrt
> Soll ich den Korb montieren wg. Ostereier-Suchen?
> 
> LG an den 1RBohneSmithoherWS



Eier klingt gut.
Mit neuem Rad bist du doch viel schneller....!
Aber notfalls geht auch 12.00 Uhr.
Wie sagt Chinese:
"Gutes Rad - nicht teuer".
(Eigentlich müsstes du dich mal hier sehen lassen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295)
VG.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ?
> 
> LG an den 1RBohneSmithoherWS


1. Rotwild-Beauftragter ohne Salär mit hoher Wertschätzung

soll das heißen
Ach ja, ich vergaß, Regional-MTB-Event- und Guide-Manager ist Du ja auch

Was machst Du noch mal beruflich?


----------



## waldhase (16. März 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> 1. Rotwild-Beauftragter ohne Salär mit hoher Wertschätzung
> 
> soll das heißen
> Ach ja, ich vergaß, Regional-MTB-Event- und Guide-Manager ist Du ja auch
> ...



beruflich? Ganzjahresweihnachtsmann!


----------



## Dustins (17. März 2010)

Sorry wenn ich den Schreibfluss hier unterbreche....
Wat is den nu jeplant, wa?


----------



## waldhase (17. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich den Schreibfluss hier unterbreche....
> Wat is den nu jeplant, wa?



Ja, wenn wir uns erst mal so richtig ins Schreibens gebracht haben, hält uns nichts mehr auf---

Du hast ja gelesen, der "King of Tosmar" reist mit Großwildbike an und 12.00Uhr ist für mich OK (dann kann ich noch die restlichen Eier vom Vortag suchen).
Also Treffen 12.00Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg...
(Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko mit!)
VG.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2010)

Wohldenberg???????? 

Aaah, jetzt!!!!!!

Upppssssss.... das sind ja schon mal locker 50000m hin und zurück und dann noch die Runde. Ich glaube mein Bike ist jetzt am Anfang der Saison dafür noch nicht gut genug durchtrainiert .

.


----------



## waldhase (19. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wohldenberg????????
> 
> Aaah, jetzt!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Du kannst doch dein Rad bis zum Wohldenberg mit dem Auto bringen und anschließend deinen durchtrainierten Körper zur weiteren Nutzung aktivieren. Lass dich man mal nicht so hängen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Lass dich man mal nicht so hängen .



Nee, nee, nee, nee, neeeeeeeeeee!
Nich ich! Sachte ja mein Bike issn Schlaffi. Ich bin natörlich fit wie imma, komm ja auch gut gestärkt aus dem Winta... 

...also was geht? 


.


----------



## waldhase (21. März 2010)

Wir haben heute ne Runde im Flachland um den SZ-See gedreht und dabei Dustins getroffen. Meine Konditionen ist noch sehr überschaubar, so ist eine Flachlandrunde ganz angenehm. Die Klassenbesten, wie ChristianS und E430 pflügen durch die Wälder beim ersten Rennen der Saison und haben dann am Sonntag so nasse Schuhe, dass sie leider kein Rad fahren können.
Nächsten Sonntag sollten sie wieder trocken sein


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2010)

Dann hättet ihr ja mal auf ein Käffchen vorbei kommen können. Lecker Mohnkuchen und kleine Rosinenschnecken hätte es auch gegeben.


----------



## Dustins (21. März 2010)

Nee, mich habt ihr nicht getroffen. 
Bin doch nicht gefahren heute....


----------



## waldhase (22. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Nee, mich habt ihr nicht getroffen.
> Bin doch nicht gefahren heute....



Ja, du hast recht, habe ich verwechselt (man wird halt älter ).
Es waren schon sehr viele Biker die ich letztes Jahr kennengelernt habe.




jaamaa schrieb:


> Dann hättet ihr ja mal auf ein Käffchen vorbei kommen können. Lecker Mohnkuchen und kleine Rosinenschnecken hätte es auch gegeben.



Ist klar du mit diesem Angebot jetzt kommst...,für Mohnkuchen gilt normalerweise meldepflicht .

Übrigens es ist heute optimales Bikerwetter


----------



## Dustins (22. März 2010)

...und das wird auch ausgenutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2010)

> ...und das wird auch ausgenutzt




... genau: Kind wecken, frühstücken, Sachen packen und los... Frühling wir kommen. Ferien sind g... - wenn man dann auch noch frei hat 

M.


----------



## ChristianS (22. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir haben heute ne Runde im Flachland um den SZ-See gedreht und dabei Dustins getroffen. Meine Konditionen ist noch sehr überschaubar, so ist eine Flachlandrunde ganz angenehm. Die Klassenbesten, wie ChristianS und E430 pflügen durch die Wälder beim ersten Rennen der Saison und haben dann am Sonntag so nasse Schuhe, dass sie leider kein Rad fahren können.
> Nächsten Sonntag sollten sie wieder trocken sein



Hi Waldhase,
hier mal 2 Beweisbilder, damit du mir das auch wirklich glaubst, dass die Schuhe und Klamotten erst einmal einer intensiven Reinigung bedürfen und jetzt bei dem Wetter hoffentlich schnell trocknen werden. 
So verdreckt war ich auch noch nie bei einer MTB Tour geworden. Da war mein Rückenklatscher in den Nettlinger Gebirgsbach noch echt harmlos. Und dieses mal bin ich nicht gestürzt. 
Beweis 1 



Beweis 2


----------



## Dustins (22. März 2010)

Schön den neuen Hobel gleich eingesaut. 
Used-Look ist ja auch gefragt...


Erste Runde ist rum, quasi der Große mit der Kleinen.... 
Tobe-Man heute Nachmittag folgt die zweite Runde


----------



## waldhase (22. März 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Hi Waldhase,
> hier mal 2 Beweisbilder, damit du mir das auch wirklich glaubst, dass die Schuhe und Klamotten erst einmal einer intensiven Reinigung bedürfen und jetzt bei dem Wetter hoffentlich schnell trocknen werden.
> So verdreckt war ich auch noch nie bei einer MTB Tour geworden. Da war mein Rückenklatscher in den Nettlinger Gebirgsbach noch echt harmlos. Und dieses mal bin ich nicht gestürzt.
> Beweis 1
> ...



Deine Strapse sehen ja aufreizend aus, sind die Frauen an der Strecke nicht über dich hergefallen?


----------



## ChristianS (22. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Deine Strapse sehen ja aufreizend aus, sind die Frauen an der Strecke nicht über dich hergefallen?



Ich hatte zu Hause die Bändchen vergessen. Deshalb sind die leicht runter gerutscht. War mir in dem Moment aber auch ganz recht, da somit ein bisschen Kühlung an den Motor kam. 

Außerdem hat mich unter der Schlammpackung sowieso keiner erkannt.


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2010)

> Erste Runde ist rum, quasi der Große mit der Kleinen....





...schön wars heute, bei uns ist der Größenunterschied nicht mehr ganz so deutlich: 14 Zoll Cube zu 16 Zoll Canyon 





Grüße

M.


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2010)

Ja, so kennen wir dich. Das ist dein Style!  Aber an den Kaffeetisch wärst du mir so nicht gekommen .

.


----------



## ChristianS (23. März 2010)

@jaamaa
Durch die vernebelte Sicht, hätte ich es auch nie heile bis zum Kaffeetisch geschaft ohne irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. 

@Martina H
dein Bild sieht aus, als ob es beim Bismarkturm geschossen wurden ist. Ist der Weg frei oder versperren viel Geäst den Weg? Wenn man so fliegen könnte wie deine Kleine, dann würden mich so ein paar Äste ja nicht stören, aber wenn es bei mir ums "hüppen" geht, dann ist das meistens mit offenen Wunden oder Bruchlandung verbunden.


----------



## Martina H. (23. März 2010)

@ChristianS:

ähem: "meine Kleine" ist ein "Er" 

...und das Bild ist vom Engeroder Wald/Fuchsberg, dort liegen eigentlich nicht viele Bäume im Weg.

Auf dem Höhenzug sieht es allerdings anders aus, dort ist relativ viel Winterbruch - schreit schon fast nach einem Kettensägenmassaker 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Dustins (23. März 2010)

Es gab wohl zwei Meinzelmänchen in den letzten Tagen 
Bis auf zwei (Bäume) ist alles frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Es gab wohl zwei Meinzelmänchen in den letzten Tagen
> Bis auf zwei (Bäume) ist alles frei



Dann werde ich mir mal morgen am Nachmittag eure Arbeit anschauen. 
Leider nur mit dem HT, aber besser so, als bei dem schönen Wetter überhaupt nicht zu fahren.  Hattet ihr auch große blaue Müllsäcke mit, so à la Salzgitter putzt sich?

Und wie groß sind die beiden verbliebenen Hindernisse? Langweilig Umfahren oder mit Einsatz von Mut und Technik per Bunnyhop drüber?

CU


----------



## Dustins (24. März 2010)

Nee, keine Säcke...
Wir haben das Zeug mit Kraft, Kopf und Hebel einfach an die Seite geschoben.
Die Zwei kannst du nicht überspringen, ausser wenn du jetzt noch dem Trial-Sport verfallen bist und im Winter dein technischen Fähigkeiten derbe ausgebaut hast.

Wege verändern sich halt. Auf dem Adlerhorst-Trail haben die ordentlich gerodet... links und rechts neben der Hochspannungleitung ist absolute Kahlheit.

Im Allgemeinen finde ich, der Wald hat optisch doch sehr nach diversen Rodungen, Stützungen usw. an Optik verloren.
Wenn es grünt, grünt es weniger als letztes Jahr, aber evtl. grünt es ja in ein paar Jahren besser, als es ohne die Entgrünung je gerünt hätte..
Müsste man mal einen Grünen fragen, bzw. einen der mit einem grünen Auto mit nem roten Wappen und weissem Pferd durch das Grün fährt in grünen Klamotten.... und, nein ich bin nicht "blau"


----------



## jaamaa (24. März 2010)

*Ob es nun in ein paar Jahren besser grünt, als es ohne die Entgrünung je gegrünt hätte, wird man ein paar Jahre nach der Entgrünung mit weniger Grün feststellen, wenn man sich im Grünen befindet und die Entgrünung nicht zu heftig war, wodurch das nicht mehr vorhandende Grün dann überhaupt nicht mehr grünt. 

Das positive an der Engrünung ist die Tatsache, dass nun alle Wege breit genug für meinen neuen 720er Lenker sind. Und der hat welche Farbe? Jaaaa........ grün!

Überhaupt, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke........... hatte ich heute nur grüne Ampeln, neben grünen Autos geparkt, fast ein grünes T-Shirt gekauft, dann eine grüne Satteldecke gekauft, ein grünes Eis gegessen und irgendwann auch so kleine grüne Männchen gesehen .

Und nicht zu vergessen die hier:* 




















​
*Und blau bist nicht du, sondern die, die früher grün waren.


*.*
*


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2010)

> Es gab wohl zwei Meinzelmänchen in den letzten Tagen




... ich danke den "Mainzelmänchen": prima Arbeit - dafür gibt es 'nen Kaffee - wer will 

M.


----------



## Dustins (24. März 2010)

@ jaamaa
 grünau, dem ist nicht grünes mehr hinzuzugrünen....
Warst du heute biken?

@ Martina
die beiden Meinzelmänchen werden in völliger Bescheidenheit die wiedergewonnen Geschwindigkeit und Flow genießen, mit dem guten Gewissen einen Kaffee gutzuhaben......


----------



## jaamaa (24. März 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Warst du heute biken?


Leider nicht! Aber morgen ist auch wieder ein Tag mit schönem Wetter. Habe eigentlich auch kein Bock auf HT! Will auch den Flow mit meinem AM spüren.


----------



## ChristianS (25. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Leider nicht! Aber morgen ist auch wieder ein Tag mit schönem Wetter. Habe eigentlich auch kein Bock auf HT! Will auch den Flow mit meinem AM spüren.



was ist denn mit deinem AM ? kaputt oder warum fährste nicht damit?

@Martina H

Sorry für die Verwechslung Junge Mädchen, aber ich hatte die Brille (siehe Bild eine Seite vorher) beim schreiben noch auf gehabt und somit war meine Sicht leicht vernebelt.


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2010)

Null Problemo 

M.


----------



## waldhase (25. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Leider nicht! Aber morgen ist auch wieder ein Tag mit schönem Wetter. Habe eigentlich auch kein Bock auf HT! Will auch den Flow mit meinem AM spüren.



Canyon schon wieder kaputt??
Und Lieferzeiten bis Anfang Dez.?
Bei FunCorner gibt es schickes Rotwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Canyon schon wieder kaputt??
> Und Lieferzeiten bis Anfang Dez.?
> Bei FunCorner gibt es schickes Rotwild


Rotwild hat mit zuviel Rot! Ich steh da mehr auf Grün .

Habe am WE beim Putzen einen kleinen Riss an der Kettenstrebe entdeckt. Aber auch nur weil die Kurbel demontiert war und die Rahmenfarbe weiß ist. 
Habe dann gleich eine Mail hingeschickt und noch am Montag angerufen. Soll ich einschicken, müssen sie sich anschauen, dauert dann ca. 3 Wochen.
.........Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr 








*O.K. nochmal!
* 
Rotwild hat mit zuviel Rot! Ich steh da mehr auf Grün .

Habe am WE beim Putzen einen kleinen Riss an der Kettenstrebe entdeckt.  Aber auch nur weil die Kurbel demontiert war und die Rahmenfarbe weiß  ist. 
Habe dann gleich eine Mail mit Fotos hingeschickt und noch am Montag angerufen. Kurze Zeit später bekam ich einen Rückruf und keine 72 Stunden später war die neue Kettenstrebe da.
Super Service  






.


----------



## Dustins (29. März 2010)

und schon alles eingebaut?


----------



## Marc1111 (2. April 2010)

Schöne Runde durch den Höhenzug gedreht. Zwischen Salder und Burg muss sich einer mit seinem Trecker richtig ausgetobt haben. da werden wir den ganzen Sommer was von haben.

Zwei Bike gegen 12.00 Uhr höhe Salder, mit Cannodale Aufdruck auf der Jacke. Jemand aus dem Forum????

Mal schauen, was das Wetter morgen bringt, da ist Watjenstedt - Burg angesagt, mal schauen wie es da ausschaut.


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2010)

Ihr seid heute alle ziemlich früh aufgestanden oder ich war einfach zu spät dran! Habe auch nicht mit dem supi Wetter gerechnet.

Und die Matschetrails bekommen wir schon wieder richtig platt....... ist im Wald übrigens nicht so schlimm wie ich befürchtet habe. Vielleicht hat mich aber auch nur die Sonne geblendet 

.


----------



## Dustins (2. April 2010)

logisch früh hoch. Biken, Familie und andere Hobbies fordern Opfer und das ist der Schlaf....

Schlafen kann ich, wenn ich tut bin.


----------



## Marc1111 (2. April 2010)

Der frühe Biker, fährt den Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (2. April 2010)

Allein!!!! Ganz für sich!!!!


----------



## Marc1111 (2. April 2010)

War leider nicht ganz allein, war aber trotzdem "FUNNY - BUNNY"

Ab und zu ein Wanderer.


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> logisch früh hoch..



Als ich aber letztens um 11 Uhr anrief, habe ich dich geweckt!


----------



## Dustins (3. April 2010)

letztens???
da hatte ich sicherlich ne Ziehung 
oder mich hat meine Gitarre nicht ins Bett gelassen.


----------



## jaamaa (3. April 2010)

Ja, nee, schon klar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wann startet eigentlich deine Deutschlandtournee? Gibt es noch Karten?

.


----------



## Marc1111 (3. April 2010)

So, Watjenstedt zur Burg ist befahrbar, habe dort frische Bikespuren gefunden??!!


Frohe Ostertage, bis Montag.

Gruss Marc


----------



## Dustins (3. April 2010)

Kannst welche vorbestellen...
Mhh, ok, beim ersten Konzert bist du V.I.P.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. April 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> ... *Wanderer*.



Huch! 

Kann mich nicht erinnern dort jemals auf Wanderer gestoßen zu sein. Ich will hoffen, dass es bei einem Einzelfall bleibt und sich so etwas nicht wiederholt. 

Ich denke, ich werde über Ostern das alte Revier mal wieder inspizieren. Leider gehört der Anmarsch aus BS durch Industrie-Wüste aus nicht unbedingt zu den MTB-Hochgenüssen. 
Eine spontane Besichtigung der Hermann Göring-Werke mit "Kontaktmöglichkeit" zum dortigen Hausmeister, sollte man sich bei der Gelegenheit aber nicht entgehen lassen.

Ahoi


----------



## jaamaa (4. April 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Frohe Ostertage, bis Montag.
> 
> Gruss Marc



Auch so....Frohe Ostern!

Und warum bis Montag? Was ist da???


Ach, falls jemand vergeblich nach Ostereiern gesucht hat und nichts finden konnte...
.... das hier könnte der Grund gewesen sein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.​


----------



## waldhase (4. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Auch so....Frohe Ostern!
> 
> Und warum bis Montag? Was ist da???




...liest du deine Mails nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (5. April 2010)

Salve,
großes Kompliment an die scouts & den Eventmanager WH & Hells Mutter (Hefekuchen) & Jo´s Zielsekt und Zielkuchen...
Eine sehr nette Truppe waren wir
LG, G-K-R


----------



## ChristianS (5. April 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> großes Kompliment an die scouts & den Eventmanager WH & Hells Mutter (Hefekuchen) & Jo´s Zielsekt und Zielkuchen...
> Eine sehr nette Truppe waren wir
> LG, G-K-R



Da schliesse ich mich an.
Super Tour, Wetter auch besser als gedacht und die Scouts haben Super Trails ausgesucht. War mal wieder eine Runde Sache.


----------



## Kettentoni (6. April 2010)

Aloe Vera zusammen,gibt es eine Truppe oder vereinzelte Laktatjünger die in der Gegend Salzgitter Bad/Liebenburg etc mit dem MTB unterwegs sind?Hät mal Lust in der Gegend rum zu kurven aber ohne Ortskenntnisse halte ich das nicht für Sinn voll.Falls ab und zu mal jemand eine Tour macht würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.


----------



## waldhase (6. April 2010)

Kettentoni schrieb:


> Aloe Vera zusammen,gibt es eine Truppe oder vereinzelte Laktatjünger die in der Gegend Salzgitter Bad/Liebenburg etc mit dem MTB unterwegs sind?Hät mal Lust in der Gegend rum zu kurven aber ohne Ortskenntnisse halte ich das nicht für Sinn voll.Falls ab und zu mal jemand eine Tour macht würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.



...und wo kommst Du denn her?


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2010)

Kettentoni schrieb:


> in der Gegend Salzgitter Bad/Liebenburg etc



Ich dachte immer, besagte Gegend wäre "Mountainbikerisches Niemandsland"!?!


@wald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmmm...... hab da wohl wieder lecker Trails verpasst. Grrrrrrrrr 
Hast du an mich gedacht (also nicht an mich in deinen Träumen, sondern an den GPS-Track )? 

.


----------



## Kettentoni (6. April 2010)

@ Waldhase,Ursprünglich aus Liebenburg bin Beruflich oft in SZ-Bad und in Liebenburg aufgewachsen.Im moment wohne ich in Schöningen also Elmtrailerfahrung ;-).Ich weis nur von früher mit meinem kackbraunen Bonanzafahrrad ging es immer fix von Liebenburg nach SZ-Bad usw.. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es Verbindungswege/Trails durch das Umland gibt Liebenburg-SZ-Bad(Bismarkturm/Schäferstuhl-Othfresen Liebenburg zb oder so ähnlich. Also aus reiner Neugierde interessiere ich mich dafür.Wer mal durch den Elm Rocken möchte einfach Bescheid sagen .Den Harz kenn ich auch gut  ;-))


----------



## waldhase (7. April 2010)

Kettentoni schrieb:


> @ Waldhase,Ursprünglich aus Liebenburg bin....



Danke, ich werde bei der nächsten Tour an dich denken. Wenn du willst schick mir deine Mail per PN. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal eine Tour durch den Elm machen, habe mir vor Jahren (vor GPS-Zeit) Karten vom Elm gekauft, sie aber bisher nicht genutzt.
Unsere letzte Tour ging am Ostermontag durch die Bodensteiner Klippen.
Bis bald.
WH


@Jaamaa: Ich habe nicht aufgezeichnet, aber du bekommst den Track


----------



## ChristianS (7. April 2010)

@jaamaa
hab dir den Track per Mail geschickt.


----------



## waldhase (7. April 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> hab dir den Track per Mail geschickt.



Das ist ein Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das ist ein Service.



Ja, ihr seid so gut zu mir! Danke

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Dustins
Hast du noch Interesse an der 'Großen Freiheit'?
Habe in UK ein paar nette Flats endeckt. 


.


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2010)

Ja, sag mal an was du so gesehen hast.


----------



## jaamaa (10. April 2010)

Es ist ja wohl eindeutig, dass das Bike den Winter über an Gewicht zugelegt hat! Anders kann ich mir den totalen Zusammenbruch der doch sehr stabilen Konstruktion nicht erklären.


----------



## Dustins (11. April 2010)

Du hast ja tatsälich einen grünen Lenker...
Ja genau, das Bike wird es sein 

Bin schon heute morgen unterwegs... Was hast du für ein Handy? Weil wegen Navigation und so...


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Du hast ja tatsälich einen grünen Lenker...
> Ja genau, das Bike wird es sein
> 
> Bin schon heute morgen unterwegs... Was hast du für ein Handy? Weil wegen Navigation und so...


Moin,

ja, grüner Lenker. Ist auch breiter, dadurch bin ich auch gleich auf dem ersten Trail am Baum hängen geblieben. Da muß an manchen Stellen doch noch mal Trailpflege mit der Säge betrieben werden, damit dann 720mm durchpassen. Und was meinst du mit Handy?


----------



## Dustins (11. April 2010)

streiche: biken
setzte:   laufen


blödes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2010)

Jo, hier regnet es. Zieht in deine Richtung.


----------



## Dustins (11. April 2010)

Na du zeichnest doch die ganzen GPS-Daten auf und fährst die ab mit deinem Handy.

Ich will ein neues Handy haben, dieses sollte die Funtionen unterstützt.
Jetzt hab ich mich schon schlau gemacht und werde wohl eine Handy kaufen das mit Android arbeitet.

HTC HERO oder so in die Richtung....


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was es für Android so gibt. Ich habe Windows Mobile. Da gibt es unzählige Programme. Ich werde auch in Zukunft bei WM bleiben, da ist man relativ unabhängig. 

Bin auch kein Iphone Freund. Da ist alles schön bunt und fürs Auge, aber oft nicht sehr praxistauglich. Ein Freund hat Beides, nimmt aber fürs Biken immer noch sein HTC. 

Die HTC's sind sehr gut und haben in der Regel Windows als Betriebssystem. Alle anderen Systeme sind halt sehr eingeschränkt, was die Prog Auswahl angeht.

Und das neue Windows Phone soll richtig gut sein.


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo, hier regnet es. Zieht in deine Richtung.



Laut Radar ist Regen erst mal vorbei, also ab in den Wald.
Viel Spaß
WH


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Laut Radar ist Regen erst mal vorbei, also ab in den Wald.
> Viel Spaß
> WH


Moin,

ich habe den ganzen Winter geputzt, da sau ich mir doch jetzt nicht den Hobel ein! Nee, nee. 


........obwohl......da wird es schon wieder heller. Egal, hast Recht!!!


----------



## waldhase (11. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe den ganzen Winter geputzt, da sau ich mir doch jetzt nicht den Hobel ein! Nee, nee.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe nur das mir die Biker in SZ langsam verweichlichen


----------



## ChristianS (11. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das mir die Biker in SZ langsam verweichlichen



Ohhhh, dass war ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. 
Ich gelobe Besserung. 

Wie war eure Tour?


----------



## jaamaa (12. April 2010)

Welcher/welche Vollpfosten haben denn den North-Shore-Drop aus dem unscheinbaren Übungsparcours demontiert und ihn dann direkt neben dem EVS-Trail, als wackligen 1 Meter Monsterdrop mit Landung im Flat, wo natürlich vorher der Boden von allen Jungtrieben befreit worden ist, wieder aufgebaut?


----------



## ChristianS (13. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Welcher/welche Vollpfosten haben denn den North-Shore-Drop aus dem unscheinbaren Übungsparcours demontiert und ihn dann direkt neben dem EVS-Trail, als wackligen 1 Meter Monsterdrop mit Landung im Flat, wo natürlich vorher der Boden von allen Jungtrieben befreit worden ist, wieder aufgebaut?



Kann mir das jemand übersetzen??? Verstehe nur Bahnhof.


----------



## E430 (13. April 2010)

Ich auch nix verstehe!
Was baut man auch so ein Sch... in den Wald!!!
Finden das die richtigen Leute, gibt es wieder einen Artikel in der Zeitung, wegen den Zerstörungen durch Mountainbiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (13. April 2010)

Das haben bestimmt ein paar Kids gebaut. Und die machen sich bekanntlich keine Gedanken darüber, ob das erlaubt ist oder nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand übersetzen??? Verstehe nur Bahnhof.


 
Ich versuches mal

*Vollpfosten ___________________________ ...na? Ja klar!
North-Shore-Drop _____________________ siehe Foto 16 Post's back
unscheinbaren Übungsparcours ________ halt abseits des Weges
neben dem EVS-Trail __________________Trail von der 'Erdgas Verteiler Station' hoch
1 Meter Monsterdrop ___________________Zu heftig zum Üben
Landung im Flat ______________________ Doof, weil oft Rahmen macht Knack
Boden von Jungtrieben befreit* *_________ Boden und Pflanzenzerstörung bleibt dem Harvester vobehalten

*Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?

Ansich ist es ja nicht schlimm aus dem Holz eines alten, kaputten Hochstandes, was da nun mal rumgelegen hat, etwas Neues zusammen zu basteln.  Was soll da nicht erlaubt sein? Der Waldkindergarten baut gleich daneben ganze Wigwam Dörfer. Ungeschickt ist nur die Wahl des Standpunktes. Muß ja nicht sein, dass da halt jeder drüber stolpert.

Deshalb würde ich sowas auch nicht als Schei$$ titulieren. Ich sehe solche Dinge eher als kleine Abwechslungen, die bezwungen werden wollen. Und es gibt halt auch Biker, speziell die Jüngeren, die nicht mit CC-Bikes durch den Wald fahren. Da sollte man einfach, solange es nicht Überhand nimmt, mal ein bissl toleranter sein.

Und wenn sich da ein paar Kids im Wald austoben finde ich das immer noch besser, als wenn sie auf irgendwelchen Spielplätzen abhängen oder mit ner Tüte Pennychips im Citycarree rumlungern.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (14. April 2010)

seh ich genau so... obwohl, wenn jemand drüber stolpert wäre das evtl. für die höhenwegsdiskusion kontraproduktiv. hat zwar nix miteinander zu tun aber der gemeine mob verallgemeinert halt gern. diese bösen mountainbiker und überhaupt wir sind hier doch in d-land, muß man da immer so amerikanische wörter gebrauchen...bla, bla, schwafel...


----------



## E430 (14. April 2010)

So Jungs, von erlaubt oder nicht war nie die Rede!!!( Den Text mal richtig lesen)
@ jaamaa
Im großen und ganzen hast ja Recht!
Aber das hat nichts mit tolerant sein zu tun, wenn die " Abwechslungen" mitten auf Wegen oder Abfahrten liegen.
Sollen sich doch die Kids und (Väter) einen Platz suchen, der nicht so offensichtlich für alle ist und wo sie keiner Stört.
Da können sie es krachen lassen,bis der Hinterbau bricht!
Die Situation zwischen Biker und Besucher des Waldes ist schon gereizt genug,dank den Medien.
Ich denke das sollte jedem Biker klar sein, der sich mit dem Höhenzug beschäftigt.


PS:Es wird auch nicht erwartet, das die Jüngeren CC fahren sollen!!!


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2010)

_Zitat E430 So Jungs, von erlaubt oder nicht war nie die Rede!!!( Den Text mal richtig lesen)
_Hä??? Habe ich ja. Guckst du hier:
ChristianS AW: Salzgitter Höhenzug         Das haben bestimmt ein paar Kids gebaut. Und die machen sich  bekanntlich keine Gedanken darüber, ob das *erlaubt ist oder nicht.     *

_ Im großen und ganzen hast ja Recht!
_Falsch! Die Frauen haben immer Recht!_

Aber das hat nichts mit tolerant sein zu tun, wenn die " Abwechslungen" mitten auf Wegen oder Abfahrten liegen.
_Hä??? Sag ich doch. deshalb mein Post  "Welcher Vollpfosten hat denn den Drop direkt neben...."_

Sollen sich doch die Kids und (Väter) einen Platz suchen, der nicht so offensichtlich für alle ist und wo sie keiner Stört.
_Mein Reden. Deshalb bist du auch 8 Monate daran vorbei gefahren, ohne etwas zu bemerken.
_
Die Situation zwischen Biker und Besucher des Waldes ist schon gereizt genug,dank den Medien.
_Ja? Nur weil es einem die Medien suggerieren? Ich sehe immer niemanden und kann es deshalb nicht bestätigen._

Ich denke das sollte jedem Biker klar sein, der sich mit dem Höhenzug beschäftigt.
_Jo, schon klar, aber das hier hat nichts mit dem HZ zu tun_.

PS:Es wird auch nicht erwartet, das die Jüngeren CC fahren sollen!!!
_Ja, erwarten sollte man überhaupt nicht zuviel.

Also ich merke schon - wir sind in den wesentlichen Punkten einer Meinung . Gilt es es jetzt nur noch denn Lümmel zu finden, der da so unbedacht Bauwerke neben die Wege stellt und ihm die Leviten zu lesen.

CU on the Trails


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (14. April 2010)

schätze wir stoßen alle ins selbe horn, hmm. 

aber mal was grundsätzliches, könnte es in sz irgendwann vielleicht mal was offizielles zum abfahren und rumturnen geben ? vorrausgesetzt wir kriegen die noch offene problematik mit´m höhenzug gedeckelt.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (14. April 2010)

... ah, hätte ich fast vergessen: heute morgen zum ersten mal seit oktober wieder h-zug gefahren. das stück vom adlerhorst nach geb. runter. weiter unten ist der weg in ´nem schlechten zustand. fast nix mehr zu sehen, ging aber.


----------



## ChristianS (14. April 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> ... ah, hätte ich fast vergessen: heute morgen zum ersten mal seit oktober wieder h-zug gefahren. das stück vom adlerhorst nach geb. runter. weiter unten ist der weg in ´nem schlechten zustand. fast nix mehr zu sehen, ging aber.



muss dann aber weiter oben gewesen sein, weil e430 und ich, sind vorige woche von gebh. richtung adlerhorst hoch gefahren. (waren nur  ca. 200m) und dann rechts an dem verteilerhäuschen auf der anderen seite vom kamm wieder runter. bis dahin war eigentlich alles wie immer.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (15. April 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> muss dann aber weiter oben gewesen sein, weil e430 und ich, sind vorige woche von gebh. richtung adlerhorst hoch gefahren. (waren nur  ca. 200m) und dann rechts an dem verteilerhäuschen auf der anderen seite vom kamm wieder runter. bis dahin war eigentlich alles wie immer.



ja, knapp davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (15. April 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> muss dann aber weiter oben gewesen sein, weil e430 und ich, sind vorige woche von gebh. richtung adlerhorst hoch gefahren. (waren nur  ca. 200m) und dann rechts an dem verteilerhäuschen auf der anderen seite vom kamm wieder runter. bis dahin war eigentlich alles wie immer.



Wie dreht ihr denn eure Runden? Diese Variante kannte ich auch noch nicht.

Da bin ich aber letzte Woche auch lang. Habe mich immer gefragt, wo der 'Schotterweg hoch' hin führt. Schon 100mal vorbei gefahren.  Dann habe ich mich mal hoch gekämpft. Bei dem Verteilerhäuschen angekommen war, konnte ich mein Glück Kaum fassen , hatte ich doch einen neuen Trail endeckt. Dachte ich . Waren aber nur 20m, dann kam mir alles wieder bekannt vor (Höhenzug). Dafür habe ich ihn bei OSM verewigt. Aber irgendwann finde ich nochmal einen l.........


----------



## ChristianS (15. April 2010)

@jaamaa
ICh drücke die Daumen das du auch mal einen findest. 
Wird bestimmt schwierig werden.

PS: In OSM hab ich schon ewig nichts mehr eingetragen.


----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> PS: In OSM hab ich schon ewig nichts mehr eingetragen.



Hättest du mal! Dann wär mir das nicht passiert .

Achso, der Trail mit der Bezeichnung EVS-Trail ist seit heute 0730 wieder in seiner ursprünglichen Form zu befahren. Komisch, alles weg.

Und überhaupt! Was ist denn mit ner Maibocktour? Was ist mit der Currywurst Idee? Planung? Termin...???


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und überhaupt! Was ist denn mit ner Maibocktour? Was ist mit der Currywurst Idee? Planung? Termin...???



Das wird wie die Ostermontagstour...


----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das wird wie die Ostermontagstour...


*???*


----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2010)

Ach, 
alle die am heutigen Nachmittag mal live miterleben durften, wie man bei total überhöhter Geschwindigkeit den Höhenzug Richtung Abgrund verlässt .............. das war natürlich eingeplant. Denn nur so ist es möglich in den Genuss einer Überdosis Neurotransmitter zu kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (17. April 2010)

was hast du gemacht???

Morgen um 10Uhr starten Tobe und ich ne Tour im Höhenzug!


----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2010)

Oben Adlerhorst, nach keinen 50m wieder mal viel zu schnell und links den Abgrund runter. Ist mir dort bestimmt schon 6 mal passiert. Diesmal vor heimischen Puplikum winken: Salve). Fahrer und Bike sind aber nichts passiert. Ich könnte da ja auch mal langsamer runter, aber wenn mein Bike ein Gefälle sieht, geht es immer durch!

Weiter unten hat mein Lenker noch ein paar Bäume mitgenommen und zum Schluß meine Schulter auch noch Einen.

Morgen wollte ich auch ne Runde drehen. Dachte so an 1100, nach Formel1. Könnten uns dann ja evtl. in Lichtenberg treffen, würde ja zeitlich passen. Tel.!


----------



## Dustins (18. April 2010)

mhh, hab jetzt noch nicht so den Überblick, wo du abgegangen bist....

ich rede mit Tobe um 10Uhr und dann sehen melde ich mich.


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2010)

> Oben Adlerhorst, nach keinen 50m wieder mal viel zu schnell und links den Abgrund runter.



...vielleicht zu viel Testosteron 



> Ist mir dort bestimmt schon 6 mal passiert.



..oder nicht lernfähig, bzw.



> Denn nur so ist es möglich in den Genuss einer Überdosis Neurotransmitter zu kommen .



süchtig???

Grüße

M. (vieeel langsamer, dafür ohne Sturz  )


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2010)

'n Abend,

sagt mal, wer ist eigentlich den Trail vom Reihersee in Richtung Hundeplatz gefahren? 

Hat einer von Euch neue Reifen?   Denn, Schäden im Wald machen ja bekanntlich nur MTB'ler. 

Da sieht es aus, als hätte da jemand Krieg gespielt! Kann ja wohl nicht sein - war so ein schöner Trail 

M.


----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...vielleicht zu viel Testosteron


Wen interessiert in solchen Momenten, was die Leydigschen-Zwischenzellen so treiben



Martina H. schrieb:


> ..oder nicht lernfähig, bzw.


..oder hartnäckig. 



Martina H. schrieb:


> süchtig???


Wie? Nicht?



Martina H. schrieb:


> M. (vieeel langsamer, dafür ohne Sturz )


Moooooooooooooooooment!!! Von Sturz kann hier nicht die Rede sein.

Da bei unseren Touren auch immer keinere Showeinlagen geboten werden, ist es ganz vorteilhaft gewisse Bewegungsabläufe zu üben und damit zu perfektionieren. Da bis zur Endphase meines kleinen Stunts lediglich nur meine Schuhsohlen Bodenkontakt hatten, sprechen wir nicht von einem Sturz, sondern eher von einem gekonnten Bremsmanöver. Nur das geringfügig verknotete Bike unterhalb meiner Person rechtfertigt ein paar Zehntel Punktabzug in der B-Note.

.


----------



## ChristianS (19. April 2010)

@ waldhase
Wie war eure berühmt berüchtigte Sonntagstour ?? 
Ich hatte mich ganz schön geärgert, dass ich gestern bei dem Kaiserwetter nicht mitfahren konnte.

Dafür war ich aber am Samstag nicht ganz untätig. Ich war kurz entschlossen über Lichtenberg nach Luttrum ins Nettlinger Revier eingedrungen und habe dort ein bisschen gewildert.  An der Kirche bei Ottbergen/ Wendhausen gab es dann die obligatorische Pause und dann ging es weiter bis zum Brockenblick Restaurant. 
Der Apfelstrudel ist echt zu empfehlen (4,50). 
Dann ging es mit gefüllter Wasserflasche auf teils gleicher  Strecke wieder zurück.
Waren dann zum Schluss ca. 65km und ganz knapp 1000hm.
Die Strecke kann ich meinen SZ-Mitstreitern, die noch nicht viel oder gar nicht Richtung HI unterwegs waren nur empfehlen. GPS Datei ist vorhanden.


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @ waldhase
> Wie war eure berühmt berüchtigte Sonntagstour ??
> Ich hatte mich ganz schön geärgert, dass ich gestern bei dem Kaiserwetter nicht mitfahren konnte.
> 
> ...



Hört sich ja super an, scheinbar bis du bestens für den Böhmerwald vorbereitet -  Podium ist Pflicht!
Wir sind gestern auch bis kurz vor dem Brockenblick gewesen um dann noch eine Flachetappe durch Feldwege zu drehen. Am Ende waren es rund 50km. 
Schick mir mal den Track von deiner Tour, mal schauen...
Ja und macht euch mal Gedanken zum 01.Mai..!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2010)

> Da bei unseren Touren auch immer keinere Showeinlagen geboten werden, ist es ganz vorteilhaft gewisse Bewegungsabläufe zu üben und damit zu perfektionieren. Da bis zur Endphase meines kleinen Stunts lediglich nur meine Schuhsohlen Bodenkontakt hatten, sprechen wir nicht von einem Sturz, sondern eher von einem gekonnten Bremsmanöver. Nur das geringfügig verknotete Bike unterhalb meiner Person rechtfertigt ein paar Zehntel Punktabzug in der B-Note.







> Die Strecke kann ich meinen SZ-Mitstreitern, die noch nicht viel oder gar nicht Richtung HI unterwegs waren nur empfehlen. GPS Datei ist vorhanden.



...haben möchte...  Danke

M.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. April 2010)

dem netten cube fahrer ( heute morgen @ sukopsmühle ) nochmal danke    hatte zwar auch kein minitool dabei, aber der wille zählt. anhalten tut heut ja auch nicht mehr jeder.

ansonsten hab ich mich neu verliebt. bin mal nicht den höhenweg rechts hoch zum adlerhorst, sondern an der wegkreuzung links richtung geb. hat für mein emfinden den besseren flow. der andere is zwar krasser, aber die anstiege machen das feeling ein wenig kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> ansonsten hab ich mich neu verliebt. bin mal nicht den höhenweg rechts hoch zum adlerhorst, sondern an der wegkreuzung links richtung geb. hat für mein emfinden den besseren flow. der andere is zwar krasser, aber die anstiege machen das feeling ein wenig kaputt.



Deswegen trägt er auch den Namen Flowtrail. Kein anderer Trail in unseren Wald bietet dir, speziell natürlich mit einem Fully und Kette ganz rechts, dieses unbeschreibliche Gefühl des puren Trailsurfens, vorausgesetzt man schafft dann auch die Spitzkehre .

War es das erste Mal für dich?

.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Deswegen trägt er auch den Namen Flowtrail. Kein anderer Trail in unseren Wald bietet dir, speziell natürlich mit einem Fully und Kette ganz rechts, dieses unbeschreibliche Gefühl des puren Trailsurfens, vorausgesetzt man schafft dann auch die Spitzkehre .
> 
> War es das erste Mal für dich?
> 
> .



nein, aber das erste mal mit ´nem fully. mit´m haarteil war´s gelegentlich grenzwertig oder aber man fuhr halt entsprechend langsamer. und somit ist dieser trail ein wenig aus meinem fokus geraten. das wird sich ändern. und ja, die spitzkehre is nicht schlecht.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2010)

*Es ist wieder soweit, der Klassiker ist zurück!* 








.


----------



## waldhase (26. April 2010)

*@Maibocktour

Hallo SZ-Radler,
die Begeisterung für die Maibocktour hält sich ja in Grenzen - was ist los in Salzgitter .

Ich hoffe ja das wenigsten der drittplatzierte von gestiegen Rennen in Soltau dabei ist.

2-3 werden wir sicher mind. sein, schaun wir mal.

*


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> *
> Ich hoffe ja das wenigsten der drittplatzierte von gestiegen Rennen in Soltau dabei ist.
> *



..und nicht zu vergessen der siebtplazierte! Glückwunsch


----------



## schnitzlwirt (26. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> *@Maibocktour
> 
> Hallo SZ-Radler,
> die Begeisterung für die Maibocktour hält sich ja in Grenzen - was ist los in Salzgitter .
> *


*

Ich finde die Idee super und melde mich mal an. Zu 95% bin ich am Start. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Kollegen meinerseits!*


----------



## E430 (26. April 2010)

Ich bin dabei und bringe RCC 94 mit.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2010)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee super und melde mich mal an. Zu 95% bin ich am Start. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Kollegen meinerseits!



Aus welche Ecke kommst du angereist?


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ..und nicht zu vergessen der siebtplazierte! Glückwunsch



Der siebtplazierte hat fam. Verpflichtungen.
Obwohl er ja nach dieser Plazierung dringend Training nötig hätte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (27. April 2010)

So Leute, 
ich gestehe. 
Die Lebensgefährtin von E430 hat mir Geld geboten, damit ich Ihn im internen Duell gewinnen lasse. 

Ne alles Quatsch. E430 war klar der bessere. Da konnte ich absolut nicht mithalten.
Ich hatte in der ersten Runde zu sehr versucht am Führungstrio dran zu bleiben und kassierte dann in der 2. Runde die Quittung dafür. E430 zog dann am Anstieg wie eine Dampflock an mir vorbei und war auf und davon.

Also nochmal von mir Gratulation an E430 für den 3. Platz und natürlich an Helmut für den 15. Platz. War ein super Tag.

Achso: Um es hier auch nochmal zu schreiben, an der 1. Maibocktour kann ich nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Marc1111 (27. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> *@Maibocktour*
> 
> *Hallo SZ-Radler,*
> *die Begeisterung für die Maibocktour hält sich ja in Grenzen - was ist los in Salzgitter .*
> ...


 
Bin dabei, brauche aber eine grafische Darstellung (Karte) des Treffpunktes.

Nicht wie Ostern, wenn auf der Karte zwei Sportplätze zu sehen sind.


----------



## Marc1111 (27. April 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wann Zweirad- Stadler in Hannover öffnet????


----------



## E430 (27. April 2010)

@Marc 1111
Ich habe gelesen, ab Mai.
Aber ein genaues Datum habe ich nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (27. April 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wann Zweirad- Stadler in Hannover öffnet????


Das weiß niemand, nicht einmal Stadler selbst! 




Marc1111 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, brauche aber eine grafische Darstellung (Karte) des Treffpunktes.


Reicht da ein mit bunter Kreide gezeichnetes Kreuz auf dem Parkplatz? 
(Ja.... kommt noch)




schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee super und melde mich mal  an. Zu 95% bin ich am Start. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar  Kollegen meinerseits!


Supi 
Ist bei uns im Wald auch nicht so gefährlich wie mancherorts auf den Staßen 

.


----------



## Marc1111 (27. April 2010)

Reicht da ein mit bunter Kreide gezeichnetes Kreuz auf dem Parkplatz? 
(Ja.... kommt noch)


Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (28. April 2010)

Sollte es Samstag nicht gerade in Strömen regnen bin ich auch bei eurer Maibocktour dabei.

Da ich per Bahn von Alfeld aus anreisen werde frage ich mich ob Salzgitter-Ringelheim 
der am einfachsten/schnellsten zu erreichende Bahnhof in der Nähe des Treffpunktes ist?

(Ne Karte mit markiertem Treffpunkt wäre nicht schlecht, finde euch aber wohl auch so.)


----------



## E430 (28. April 2010)

@ Maibocktour
Leider muß ich jetzt auch absagen.
Ich muß Sa. Fam. auf Reise gehen.
Tut mir leid.


----------



## blackplanet (28. April 2010)

hallo,

ich kann leider nicht, ich muss arbeiten.

lg
blackplanet


----------



## jaamaa (28. April 2010)

oxysept schrieb:


> Sollte es Samstag nicht gerade in Strömen regnen bin ich auch bei eurer Maibocktour dabei.
> 
> Da ich per Bahn von Alfeld aus anreisen werde frage ich mich ob Salzgitter-Ringelheim
> der am einfachsten/schnellsten zu erreichende Bahnhof in der Nähe des Treffpunktes ist?
> ...


Jo, Ringelheim (oder evtl. auch Bad) ist schon ganz gut. Von dort sind es aber noch ca 8,5km bis zu dem Treffpunkt.








*Anfahrt Google Maps.....*

.​


----------



## oxysept (29. April 2010)

Danke für die Karte jaamaa!

Die 8,5 km von Ringelheim bis zum Waldschwimmbad passen mir ganz gut.
Der Zug kommt gegen 12:20h an und ich bin somit bei gemütlicher Fahrt und ein paar Umwegen genau pünktlich um 13:00h vor Ort, hoffe ich .


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2010)

@jaamaa

Wieviele haben sich bisher bei dir für Samstag angemeldet?


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2010)

So, eigentlich müsste ich ja auch absagen, da es mich heute Morgen ganz  stylisch auf dem Bürgersteig gelegt hat. 
Da ich aber der letzte verbliebende Salzgitter-Scout für diese Tour bin, werde ich mal die Zähne zusammen beißen und euch trotzdem durch die heimischen Wälder führen. Außerdem könnt ihr dann meine neusten Schürfwunden bewundern.

Da ich im Moment sehr wenig Zeit habe, konnte ich diverse Trail nicht  mehr abfahren (hoffe sie sind noch da ). Auch durch die unendlichen Weiten der  Wälder im Salzgitter Höhenzug können dann kleinere Unsicherheiten bei der Tour auftreten.

Deshalb sagt bitte zu Hause Bescheid, dass wenn ihr um 20Uhr immer noch  nicht da seid, sie einen Suchtrupp losschicken. Auch sind warme Getränke, Decken, Verpflegung und noch etwas zur Unterhaltung, wie ne Gitarre oder so ein Gettoblaster, vorteilhaft, falls wir doch die Nacht  im Wald ausharren müssen. Und wenn jemand eine Signalpistole hat - bitte auch mitbringen! Man kann nie wissen. 

*Keine Panik, ich werde meinen Autopiloten anbauen und einschalten, der uns dann sicher führt.*



@oxysept
Fährt denn auch wieder ein Zug zurück? Nicht das du bis Montag auf dem  Bahnhof festhängst! 

@Marc1111
Anfahrt klar? Ich kann ja trotzdem zur Sicherheit noch das Kreuz malen. 

@waldhase
Gute Frage! Ich zähl mal heute Abend. 
Wie groß ist dein Gefolge?

Achso, glaubt nicht der Wettervorhersage, die schlechtes Wetter  ankündigt. Das ist nur Kachelmanns Rache. Das Wetter wird gut!  

Alles wird gut! 

.


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Gute Frage! Ich zähl mal heute Abend.
> Wie groß ist dein Gefolge?
> 
> .



Wie schon geschrieben sind wir 2. 
Bis Samstag.
VG.
WH.


----------



## oxysept (29. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @oxysept
> Fährt denn auch wieder ein Zug zurück? Nicht das du bis Montag auf dem  Bahnhof festhängst!



Habe eigentlich vor um 17:29h oder spätestens um 18:29h in Ringelheim wieder den Heimweg per Bahn anzutreten. 

Wie sich das hier so anhört packe ich wohl sicherheitshalber auch meine Beleuchtung + Ersatzakkus ein . 
(Sind ja nur etwas über 45 km Straße zurück nach Alfeld zu radeln falls kein Zug fahren sollte .)


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieviele haben sich bisher bei dir für Samstag angemeldet?



So, habe mal durchgezählt. Sieht ja ein bissl mau aus.

waldhase + Friend --- 2
Marc1111 ----------- 1
oxysept ------------- 1
jaamaa -------------- 1
schnitzlwirt ---------- 1 ?
wolfsburger ---------- 1 ?
BSCG  --------------- 1 ?

Das mit der Anfahrt verstehe ich ja noch, obwohl wir ja nun auch fast 40 min bis zum Söhrer Forsthaus gefahren sind. Aber das sich so wenige aus SZ gemeldet haben, ist mir etwas unbegreiflich.
FWIW


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das mit der Anfahrt verstehe ich ja noch, obwohl wir ja nun auch fast 40 min bis zum Söhrer Forsthaus gefahren sind. Aber das sich so wenige aus SZ gemeldet haben, ist mir etwas unbegreiflich.
> FWIW
> 
> 
> .



Das sieht doch gut aus, wichtig sind die, die da sind!
Diese herrlichen Trails mit prov. Führung, dafür lohnt sich auch eine Fahrt..!
Bis Morgen - ich freue mich!
VG.
WH.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (30. April 2010)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2010)

@Jaamaa
Rainer kommt morgen auch (unser Ostermontagscout).
Evtl. werden wir auch 3.
Also lass den Wald schon mal räumen und warne die vielen Spaziergänger auf dem Kammweg.
Bis morgen.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2010)

Moin,

schön! Snakehead hat auch noch nachgemeldet. Er wird dann irgendwann zu uns stoßen. Taktisch klug, haben wir doch zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon genug Hm gerissen und kriechen die Berge nur noch hoch.

Ich hatte gestern kurzfristig die Gelegenheit ergriffen, um mich auf ein paar Trails umzusehen. Habe da einige Stellen noch frei gefegt. Wird aber stellenweise doch etwas crossig, da der Winter ganze Arbeit geleistet hat.

CU


----------



## Marc1111 (1. Mai 2010)

Maibocktour 2010​Super Tour, danke an unseren Guide, und nicht zu vergessen,
der Gardena- Harke- Gedenk-Trail ​


----------



## waldhase (1. Mai 2010)

Was für ein Tag! 
(Bayern ist Meister-H96 gewinnt)
Aber zurück zum Thema, natürlich gilt der besondere Dank Jaamaa für das perfekte Scouting im SZ-Wald. Wieder schöne Trails zum Surfen.
Weiterhin möchte ich mich ausdrücklich bei der Firma GARDENA bedanken, die es wie keine andere Firma verstanden hat, mit der Herstellung einer speziellen Trail-Harke, für herrliche Trails zu sorgen.                                                                                                                                                         Aus Dank wurde heute spontan ein so hergestellter Trail zum GARDENA-TRAIL ernannt.     Nicht zu vergessen, die Landschweine, die uneigennützig bei der Herstellung der Currywürste mitgewirkt haben.
BIS BALD IM WALD!
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Mai 2010)

Danke, jederzeit gerne wieder.

Gardena-Trail ist gebongt. Wird natürlich noch mit eigens dafür geschaffenen Gerät nachbearbeitet, damit er seinen Namen mit Ehre tragen darf. 

Ansonsten hatte es die verkürzte Runde doch schon in sich. Ich bin jedenfalls völlig platt. Liegt aber auch daran, dass das hantieren am gestrigen Tag mit oben erwähntem Spezialwerkzeug sehr kräfteraubend war.

Hat denn jemand eine verlässliche Hm-angabe? Mein Navi sagt bei 27 km 750hm, Sport Tracks 844hm und Gpsies 483hm  (meine Beine 5000hm)


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Mai 2010)

Wegen feindlicher Gegenwinde erst 1345 GDZ am Startpunkt eingetroffen. Da ich mir nicht gemerkt hatte, in welche Richtung ihr startet, war Nachfahren sinnlos.

Aber war eh nicht mein Tag.

Für nächste Tour wieder im BSuUsbBSCG Bescheid sagen. Oder fahrt ihr dieses Jahr nicht mehr? So wie mein Kollege Simmel.


----------



## Thalor (1. Mai 2010)

Mein Navi sagt nur 25.2 km, 681 hm allerdings bekomm ich da die Anreise von SZ-Bad nicht verlässlich rausgerechnet. Nach Karte zu urteilen irgendwas zwischen 60 und 100 hm.

Ja, war sehr fein. Blöd halt dass BS besagte 25 km Ödnis entfernt liegt 
In diesem Sinne war der Rücktrangsport natürlich höchst willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (1. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank an unseren Guide für die super Streckenführung, den Fotographen für das schöne Foto und an die Deutsche Bahn, 
die ausnahmsweise mal pünktlich war, sodass ich doch noch um 1-2min den Zug verpasst habe und einen Zwangsaufenthalt im schönen Ringelheim einlegen musste. 


(Mein Handy kommt auf 24,2km und MagicMaps errechnet ca. 550-600 Hm, je nach Datenfilterung.)


----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wer war eigentlich der Biker mit dem Rotwild, der oben in Lichtenberg die Gruppe verlassen hat?

@schnitzlwirt
Auch  eine gute Heimreise gehabt?

@oxysept
1 Stunde Zeit um das schöne Salzgitter näher kennen zu lernen.

@Flatteraugust
Schade. Das nächste Mal dann mit Bordfunk!

@waldhase
Noch am Feiern?
Also können wir auch während der WM Touren fahren, da wir ja auch auf den Trails durch deine Liveberichterstattung hautnah am Geschehen sind! Was für ein Service.

.


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Noch am Feiern?
> Also können wir auch während der WM Touren fahren, da wir ja auch auf den Trails durch deine Liveberichterstattung hautnah am Geschehen sind! Was für ein Service.
> 
> .



Man du bist ja spät ins Bett oder schon wieder raus?
Natürlich fahren wir auch zur WM, Abfahrt mit Anpfiff (dann ist auch der Höhenzug zum Bismarckturm frei), Teilnahme nur in SCHWARZ-ROT-GOLDENEN Trikots!
Schöne Sonntag!
WH.


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Flatteraugust
> Schade. Das nächste Mal dann mit Bordfunk!



Niemals! Nie im leben kommt mir derart Teufelswerk in die Trikotasche.


----------



## Thalor (2. Mai 2010)

Und Seefunk ist teuer


----------



## Marc1111 (2. Mai 2010)

Ohne Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2010)

Maitour-Nachtrag an die 4 Lebensmüden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf dem Flowtrail.

Wie kann man denn bitte seine Fahrt auf so einem flowigen Trail unterbrechen und dann mitten auf dem Weg pausieren? Mal abgesehen davon, dass ihr euch und eure Fullys damit um ein Erlebnis gebracht habt, war die Idee euer Picknik auf Salzgitters High Speed Trail abzuhalten, auf dem Geschwindigkeiten von knapp 50 km/h erreicht werden, nicht grad optimal.





Und ihr hättet euch uns anschließen sollen, um in den Genuss weiterer Highlights zu kommen. Wir sind ja dann alle in die gleiche Richtung gefahren, ihr auf der öden Waldautobahn, wir auf dem nächsten tollen Trail. 





.


----------



## ChristianS (3. Mai 2010)

So, 
ich melde mich auch wieder zurück. 
Danke an jaamaa, das er die SZ-Fahne für uns hochgehalten hat. 
Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt muss mich mal einer Aufklären, wie es Gardena in die Trailnamensliste geschafft hat und wer die ganzen neuen Gesichter auf dem Bild sind.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> So,
> ich melde mich auch wieder zurück.
> Danke an jaamaa, das er die SZ-Fahne für uns hochgehalten hat.
> Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt muss mich mal einer Aufklären, wie es Gardena in die Trailnamensliste geschafft hat und wer die ganzen neuen Gesichter auf dem Bild sind.



Ja das war schon ein internationales Feld mit Teilnehmern aus SZ-BS-ALF-NETT+BETT-SÖHL!
...und Gardena ist auch so eine Geschichte.....
VG.
WH.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (3. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @schnitzlwirt
> Auch  eine gute Heimreise gehabt?
> .



Ja, genauso wie die Fahrt Vorort und die Hinreise, vielen Dank an die Reiseleitung! 

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Aldi-Radhosen scheinen nicht zum Radeln entwickelt worden zu sein... AUUAAA...


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2010)

Hi, könnt Ihr mir bitte mal eine kleine Beschreibung der Trais bei Euch geben? Ich wohne in BS, bin viel IM Harz und Deister unterwegs, meine Freundin wohnt in SZ und daher bin ich auch ab und an mal am Wochenende dort. Wenn ich da auch ein bisschen auf´s Bike komme, wäre das super!


----------



## ChristianS (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo el lingo, 
gute Startpunkte sind der Parkplatz am Burgberg (Lichtenberg) oder Gebhardshagen beim Schwimmbad (Wenn deine Freundin aus SZ kommt, dann kennt sie die Startpunkte bestimmt). 
Welche Trails du unbedingt fahren musst, ist der Weg vom Adlerhorst Richtung Gebhardshagen und der Trail vom Bismarkturm (SZ-Bad) nach Gehardshagen. 
Hier kannste dir mal eine Überblick verschaffen. http://www.openstreetmap.org/  Einfach die Karte auf das Waldgebiet südlich von SZ scrollen und da sind alle Trails ( rotgepunktete und schwarz gestrichelte Linien.) eingezeichnet.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

Scheint ja eine schöne Runde gewesen zu sein!! 

Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren?

... und welcher ist der GardenaTrail? 

... und wo haben die "4Lebensmüden" gecampt? 

M.


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Scheint ja eine schöne Runde gewesen zu sein!!
> 
> Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren?
> 
> ...



btw. wo wars Du eigentlich am 01.Mai...?


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

... da wir immer "inFamilia" fahren, haben wir uns nicht "getraut" Euch Rennfahrer aufzuhalten 

M.


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> . Rennfahrer
> 
> M.



Wir sind ganz gemütlich gefahren...wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

... weiss ich doch:

"3.Platzierter", "7.Platzierter", "50 Km/H" und den (professionellen) Stuntman dabei - gaaanz gemüüütlich   ja,ja...

M.


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... weiss ich doch:
> 
> "3.Platzierter", "7.Platzierter", "50 Km/H" und den (professionellen) Stuntman dabei - gaaanz gemüüütlich   ja,ja...
> 
> M.



Ja, die Dritt- und Siebtplatzierten haben uns in Stich gelassen, so mußten wir die Berge alleine hoch. Keine Stunteinlagen von ChristianS....
VG.
WH.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Mai 2010)

... und wo?

M.


----------



## E430 (5. Mai 2010)

@ Waldhase
Ich möchte mich nochmals für meine kurzfristige Absage entschuldigen.
Aber mein Sohn hat ne Freikarte für den Heide Park bekommen und wollte auch sofort dorthin.
Wer kann schon Kinderbetteln wiederstehen!
Dafür gibt es eine zweite Tour durch Lichtenberg als Entschuldigung.
Ich hoffe das wird angenommen


----------



## jaamaa (5. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wir sind ganz gemütlich gefahren...wie immer


Jo! Kann ich nur bestätigen. Sehr relaxt, war immer noch Luft für ein Schwätzchen während der Fahrt. Ach und Danke, dass ihr immer auf mich gewartet habt 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und wo?
> M.


Alle Trails nördlich der West-Ost Linie 



E430 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine zweite Tour durch Lichtenberg als Entschuldigung.


Ja, aber da sich durch die neuen Trails, wie z.B. der Gardena Trail, der erste Teil der Runde unheimlich in die Länge zog, hatte wir  Engerode/Bismark nicht mehr geschafft (zeitlich natürlich). Dehalb muß das für die Teilnehmer nachgeholt werden...* Maitour 2010 Part 2* 



Martina H. schrieb:


> 50 Km/H"


Um es exakt zu sagen - 55km/h. Das ist schon fast wie Freier Fall 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und welcher ist der GardenaTrail?
> M.


 

.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Mai 2010)

*Darf ich vorstellen: Die orginale Gardena Trailharke*







Ja das ist sie, die einzigartige Trailharke mit 12 Zacken und 130er Stiel. Optimierte Breite für 2.4er Reifen. Bin am überlegen, ob ich sie nicht noch ein bisl mit dem Tele-Stiel pimpe.





Mal sehen. 
Auch so, sie ist natürlich absolut unverkäuflich, da schon seit Generationen im Familienbesitz. Kaufanfragen sind deshalb zwecklos .


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2010)

_Das sollte noch erwähnt werden:_

Das Team FatBoys go Slim bedankt sich bei allen Beteiligten. Wir haben durch unseren Einsatz den 324. Platz  belegt. Besonderer Dank geht nach Bärlin für die großartige Unterstützung. Wir sehen uns hoffentlich beim nächsten Winterpokal wieder.


*Danke    oldie-pilot  (81:22 h)                       
Danke    Tobe  Man  (72:13 h)                      
Danke    jaamaa      (61:38 h)                      
Danke    Dustins      (27:04 h)                      
Danke    Snakehead       (30:18 h)
*​ 
*Euch allen ein      

*



​


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (9. Mai 2010)

man wär ich gern mit euch auf maitour gefahren. besonders der ominöse gardenatrail scheint ja was besonderes zu sein. hab heute mal die augen aufgesperrt um evtl. ein besonders schön geharkten trail zu finden. but nothing. vielleicht muß ich beim nächsten mal nicht arbeiten ( am tag der arbeit, man mag´s kaum glauben ), wenn eine ausfahrt ansteht.


----------



## faustus77 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich nur mal kurz bei Euch anmelden.....ich komme urspünglich aus Pattensen und habe bis jetzt hauptsächlich den Hildesheimer Wald und den Deister beritten oder halt mal in den Harz oder das Sauerland (auch bikeparks)! Durch neue Freundin und Umzug mache ich jetzt wohl auch mal öfter den Salzgitterkreis unsicher....kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus hat irgendwer .gpx fähige Routen...oder würde mich mal auf eine Einführungsrunde mitnehmen....und wie sieht es hier mit der Forst aus? sollte man irgendwo besonders aufpassen,falls ja bitte mit koordinaten!für Antworten und Einladungen bedanke ich mich schon jetzt.....!!!!

auf bald im Wald Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2010)

faustus77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich nur mal kurz bei Euch anmelden.....ich komme urspünglich aus Pattensen und habe bis jetzt hauptsächlich den Hildesheimer Wald und den Deister beritten oder halt mal in den Harz oder das Sauerland (auch bikeparks)! Durch neue Freundin und Umzug mache ich jetzt wohl auch mal öfter den Salzgitterkreis unsicher....kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus hat irgendwer .gpx fähige Routen...oder würde mich mal auf eine Einführungsrunde mitnehmen....und wie sieht es hier mit der Forst aus? sollte man irgendwo besonders aufpassen,falls ja bitte mit koordinaten!für Antworten und Einladungen bedanke ich mich schon jetzt.....!!!!
> 
> auf bald im Wald Gruß Sven



Moin und herzlich Willkommen in der Ostprovinz des Landkreises.
Hier hast du tolle Möglichkeiten. Den perfekten Scout hast du ja mit Marc1111 vor Ort. Ansonsten, wir fahren Touren so 20-50km.

Gerstern haben wir (ChristianS + E430) eine schöne Vatertagstour nach Hildesheim gemacht ca. 44km m. 730hm.
Dein Rad sieht mehr nach Downhill/Freerider aus-oder?!
Hier in "unseren Wäldern" haben wir ein recht gutes Verhältnis zur Forst-und Jägerschaft, deshalb bitte nicht im Wald bauen!!!
Wenn du Lust hast mit zu fahren - melde dich.
VG.
WH.


----------



## ChristianS (14. Mai 2010)

Moin waldhase, 
war gestern mal wieder eine super Tour mit super Verpflegungsstation. Sehr schöne Trails, leckerer Braten,... was will man mehr. 
Das nächste mal nehme ich aber mein Lapierre wieder mit. Da hab ich bessere Chancen bergab an dir dran zu bleiben  .

PS: Ich melde mich wie besprochen am Samstag bei dir, ob und wo wir Sonntag eine Tour machen. 
Falls wir in SZ fahren, könnten wir ja mal zur Abwechslung den Hill Climbing Contest (schreibt man das so?)in die Tour mit einbinden. Wird bestimmt lustig. 

Wer von euch noch Bock hat, kann selbstverst. auch mit kommen.


----------



## Marc1111 (14. Mai 2010)

faustus77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich nur mal kurz bei Euch anmelden.....ich komme urspünglich aus Pattensen und habe bis jetzt hauptsächlich den Hildesheimer Wald und den Deister beritten oder halt mal in den Harz oder das Sauerland (auch bikeparks)! Durch neue Freundin und Umzug mache ich jetzt wohl auch mal öfter den Salzgitterkreis unsicher....kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus hat irgendwer .gpx fähige Routen...oder würde mich mal auf eine Einführungsrunde mitnehmen....und wie sieht es hier mit der Forst aus? sollte man irgendwo besonders aufpassen,falls ja bitte mit koordinaten!für Antworten und Einladungen bedanke ich mich schon jetzt.....!!!!
> 
> auf bald im Wald Gruß Sven


 

Hallo Söhlde


----------



## faustus77 (14. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin und herzlich Willkommen in der Ostprovinz des Landkreises.
> Hier hast du tolle Möglichkeiten. Den perfekten Scout hast du ja mit Marc1111 vor Ort. Ansonsten, wir fahren Touren so 20-50km.
> 
> Gerstern haben wir (ChristianS + E430) eine schöne Vatertagstour nach Hildesheim gemacht ca. 44km m. 730hm.
> ...



Hallo,

keine Angst habe auch noch ein CC Evolve und aus dem Alter den Wald unzumodel bin ich rausfahre dann lieber mal in einen Park! Guter Kontakt zu allen Grünröcken sollte gepfelgt werden...im Deister war das leider anders....und nicht allein die Schuld von den Bikern...aber steht ja alles im Forum....dann freue ich mich schon auf besseres Wetter und neue Trails....der winterspeck muß endlich wech

Gruß Sven


----------



## jaamaa (15. Mai 2010)

Moin,
viele Grüße aus der Norddeutschen Tiefebene, die trotz weniger Hm richtig Spaß macht! 
Unglaublich was es hier gibt. 











.


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin waldhase,
> war gestern mal wieder eine super Tour mit super Verpflegungsstation. Sehr schöne Trails, leckerer Braten,... was will man mehr.
> Das nächste mal nehme ich aber mein Lapierre wieder mit. Da hab ich bessere Chancen bergab an dir dran zu bleiben  .
> 
> ...



Ja, das  Wetter lädt zu einer Sonntagstour ein - Morgen wird alles besser! Hendrik & Helmut kommen auch mit. 
Wann geht es los?
Wo treffen?
VG.
WH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (15. Mai 2010)

Startpunkt und Uhrzeit hätte ich auch gerne, mal schauen was sich morgen einrichten läst. 
Gruss Marc


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Startpunkt und Uhrzeit hätte ich auch gerne, mal schauen was sich morgen einrichten läst.
> Gruss Marc



Ich gehe von 11.00 Uhr Start aus.
Den Ort will Christian noch bekannt geben!
Also Rotstift Kalender und los.
Du kannst ja den in die Jahre gekommenen Faustus mitbringen
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2010)

@E430
Hab schon mal nach Ersatz geschaut
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A005908 (aus 2008)

VG.
WH.


----------



## E430 (15. Mai 2010)

@Waldhase

Ich habe gedacht ich falle aus allen Wolken, wo ich den Riss an der Schwinge gesehen habe.
Tja 2 Rotwild sind doch zu viel für ein Steppenwolf!
Das Angebot bei Fun Corner ist nicht schlecht, mal abwarten was Steppenwolf zu dem Vorfall sagt.
So darf ich morgen auch mal Rotwild fahren


----------



## ChristianS (15. Mai 2010)

Treffpunkt arkplatz Schwimmbad Gebhardshagen 
Uhrzeit: 11.00 Uhr

Bringt trockenes Wetter mit.

PS: Wer Bock hat noch mit zu fahren, ist herzlich willkommen.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Mai 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Treffpunkt arkplatz Schwimmbad Gebhardshagen
> Uhrzeit: 11.00 Uhr
> 
> Bringt trockenes Wetter mit.
> ...


Salve,
ich hatte Bock, also ging es auf in die Ostprovinz...
...sehr schöne trails: knackige Anstiege...flowige trails down
sehr einstimmiges Guide-Duo
MTB-Herz, was willst Du mehr
LG & THX
G-K-R


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich hatte Bock, also ging es auf in die Ostprovinz...
> ...sehr schöne trails: knackige Anstiege...flowige trails down
> sehr einstimmiges Guide-Duo
> ...



Ja, schön dass Du dabei warst, hat spaß gemacht, trotz der 840hm.
VG & schönen Restsonntag
WH.

P.S. Wie war das mit den Fotos???


----------



## ChristianS (16. Mai 2010)

Helmut und ich sind nach der Tour erstmal beim Kiosk an der Minigolfanlage eingefallen und uns für die Rücktour gestärkt. Habens uns richtig gut gehen lassen.
Bei schönstem Sonnenschein gabs erstmal Currywurst mit Pommes, Kaffee und Wasser. 
War mal wieder eine super Tour mit euch.
Und danke nochmal an Günther für das Kettenschloss. Beim nächsten Treffen gebe ich dir einen aus.

Gruß
Christian

@waldhase
auf die Bilder wirste lange warten können.


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @waldhase
> auf die Bilder wirste lange warten können.


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Helmut und ich sind nach der Tour erstmal beim Kiosk an der Minigolfanlage eingefallen und uns für die Rücktour gestärkt. Habens uns richtig gut gehen lassen.
> Bei schönstem Sonnenschein gabs erstmal Currywurst mit Pommes, Kaffee und Wasser.




Euch kann man auch keine 5 Min. alleine lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faustus77 (16. Mai 2010)

Moin,

der Wald war heute keine echte Alternative zum Sofa für mich:kotz:ist gestern doch ein wenig später geworden oder war es doch schon heute!

habe aber nächste Woche noch frei vll geht ja mal ne Feierabendrunde!

Grüße vom Sofa


----------



## jaamaa (16. Mai 2010)

Moin,

bin wieder aus dem schönen Norden zurück. Mir war jedoch nicht bewusst, dass man bei dem Posten von Urlaubsbildern oder auch von Äußerungen, die das Gefühl des Bikens umschreiben, in diesem Thread blöde von der Seite angemacht wird. Sorry, aber eine Zensur findet hier noch nicht statt. 

Nochmals für alle Leser des Salzgitter Höhenzug Threads die sich beim Anblick von irgendwelchen Bauten wie Anlieger, Table und Drop gleich ins Hemd machen - *das sind Urlaubsfotos aus Malente's DH Strecke in Schlesw. Holst. und nicht Fotos von heimischen Wäldern.* Und wer nicht richtig lesen kann, sollte einfach mal nichts sagen und sich nicht so wichtig nehmen (und mich auch nicht mit so einen Schei$$  belästigen)!!! DAS NERVT!


@faustus77
Willkommen hier im HZ.


----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin wieder aus dem schönen Norden zurück. Mir war jedoch nicht bewusst, dass man bei dem Posten von Urlaubsbildern oder auch von Äußerungen, die das Gefühl des Bikens umschreiben, in diesem Thread blöde von der Seite angemacht wird. Sorry, aber eine Zensur findet hier noch nicht statt.
> 
> Nochmals für alle Leser des Salzgitter Höhenzug Threads die sich beim Anblick von irgendwelchen Bauten wie Anlieger, Table und Drop gleich ins Hemd machen - *das sind Urlaubsfotos aus Malente's DH Strecke in Schlesw. Holst. und nicht Fotos von heimischen Wäldern.* Und wer nicht richtig lesen kann, sollte einfach mal nichts sagen und sich nicht so wichtig nehmen (und mich auch nicht mit so einen Schei$$  belästigen)!!! DAS NERVT!



..hab ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## ChristianS (17. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ..hab ich etwas verpasst?



Ich auch nix verstehen. Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2010)

BTW:
Bei Euch in SZ sind die Wanderer immer besonders freundlich (was bekommen die von Euch?), anders als die Herren am Vatertag in den Hildesheimer Wäldern, aber vielleicht konnten die auch nicht mehr sprechen;-)
Nacht!
WH


----------



## E430 (18. Mai 2010)

@ jaamaa
 nach dem 100mal durchlesen der Beiträge kann ich keinen finden, der deinen Anschuldigungen gerecht wird.
Haben wir etwas verpasst?


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2010)

E430 schrieb:


> @ jaamaa
> nach dem 100mal durchlesen der Beiträge kann ich keinen finden, der deinen Anschuldigungen gerecht wird.
> Haben wir etwas verpasst?



Hmmm........... naja, dann hab ich wohl alles nur geträumt. Egal!


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Moin!
*E430*: 
Denk an die FOTOS!!!

*ChristianS*: 
Wir haben heute deine am 25.10.2009 verloren Brille wieder gefunden. Dir zur Ehren sind wir die berühmte Bachdurchquerung gefahren! Deine Rad ja war zumindest dabei - wir haben dich vermisst!

Schöne Pfingsten.
WH


----------



## jaamaa (23. Mai 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> *ChristianS*:
> Wir haben heute deine am 25.10.2009 verloren Brille wieder gefunden. Dir zur Ehren sind wir die berühmte Bachdurchquerung gefahren! Deine Rad ja war zumindest dabei - wir haben dich vermisst!
> ...


Moin,
war das die Pasta Tour? Da war der Schlamm aber tief! Wer hat denn heute die Nase da so tief reingetaucht und die Brille wiedergefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (23. Mai 2010)

Bei einer deiner Touren in den heimischen Wäldern  siehst du wieder einmal einen anderen Biker und fragst dich hinterher,  ob du ihn nicht aus dem IBC-Forum kennst! Du möchtest dich mit deinen  MTB Freunden bei Touren oder auch bei Rennen als Team präsentieren! Oder  du willst bei deinem nächsten Alpencross zeigen, woher du kommst!

Kleine Bouttons wären eine Möglichkeit - Hier ist die Bessere!


*Ein individuelles Trikot*











*Für alle Biker die im Innerstebergland  (Hildesheimer Wald/Giesener Berge/Vorholz/Salzgitter  Höhenzug/Hainberg/und Umland) biken. Und mit 'alle Biker' sind auch alle  gemeint, egal ob Tourenfahrer oder Freerider. Ziel ist es  ein  normales Radtrikot und noch ein weites MTB Langarmshirt/Freeride in einem  gleichen Design herstellen u lassen.*

*Dafür brauchen  wir natürlich Design- und Farbvorschläge von euch. Und das  wichtigste -  einen Namen!*


*Also wer Interesse an einem  Trikot hat kann  sich entweder bei Waldhase oder bei mir melden.  Je mehr mitmachen, um  so  wirkungsvoller wird die Sache. Letztendlich kann durch eine höhere  Stückzahl auch ein günstigerer Preis erziehlt werden. *

* Um sich ein Bild zu machen wie ein gemeinschaftliches Trikot wirken  kann, habe ich hier mal zwei Gruppen als Beispiel aufgeführt. Einmal die  Deisterfreun.de  und noch die Brocken-Rocker.  Ist beides sehr gut gelungen.*​* 
*


----------



## Thalor (24. Mai 2010)

Hmm es gab ja schon mal ein offizielles IBC-Trikot.
Frage mich, warum davon keine 2. Auflage gemacht wurde?


----------



## Dustins (24. Mai 2010)

Die Idee finde ich Ansicht nicht schlecht...

Jetzt muß man nur eine Brainstorming machen. 

1. Salzghetto Homies
2. Nordisch by Nature
3. BASH Crew/BoYs/Freaks was auch immer (*B*iker *a*us *S*alzgitter, *H*ildesheim)
4. TRASH Crew/Boys/Freaks was auch immer (*T*railsurfer *a*us *S*algitter/*H*ildesheim) 

Design bekommen wir sicherlich hin... gibt es bei einem Trikotmacher Design-Vorlagen???

Motto: Get the grip and feel the ride


----------



## ChristianS (28. Mai 2010)

So hat ein bisschen länger gedauert. 
Also die Idee für ein gemeinsames Trikot für SZ und HI finde ich sehr gut. 
Aber es wird wahrscheinlich doch ziemlich schwierig werden, bei dem Design und Namen auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen. Auch im Hildesheimer Forum wurden ja schon ein paar Vorschläge zum Design und Namen gemacht.
Leider, oder zum Glück bin ich zu unkreativ, um sinnvolle Vorschläge mit einzubringen. Bin aber für alles Offen, soweit es vom Namen her nichts mit Ghetto und allg. Jugendjargon zu tun hat. Aus dem Alter sind die meisten von uns schon raus und wir müssen SZ nicht schlechter machen als es so schon ist 

Also ich bin für ein Einheitstrikot.

@jamaa
Ich war für 3 Tage in Nürnberg zu Besuch. Wir waren mit den Bikes mal im Tiergarten. Das wäre genau dein Ding gewesen. Sprünge ect. ohne Ende.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/148724


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid mit euren Bikes durch den Zoo? Sind das auf der Karte dann alles Trails? Wow, echt cool.


----------



## ChristianS (28. Mai 2010)

Genau. Die Trails dort worden alle nach Tieren benannt. Deshalb sind auf der Karte so viele Tiere zu sehen. 
Ne die Trails waren um den Zoo natürlich drum herum. Die Tiere haben wir schön in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulQuappe (29. Mai 2010)

hi leute,
bin neu hier. hab mich auch nur angemeldet, weil es hier ja scheinbar echte velo community aus SZ gibt, nicht wie im radforum.de

ich scharube gleich noch ein wenig und wollte dann mal n kleinen trail machen, ab sz oder gebhardtshagen.
kurzentschlossene schnell schreib0rn^^


----------



## Dustins (29. Mai 2010)

Willkommen,

also evtl. sieht man sich ja dann gleich. Um ca. 15Uhr geht meine Tour los mit 1 o. 2 Freunden. Wir fahren vom Bismarkturm Richtung Gebh..


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt auch los.

Und wichtig! Zieht Schlammreifen auf!!!


----------



## PaulQuappe (29. Mai 2010)

higingja fix ^^  ich war bis eben im keller. mache mich gleich aufdenweg zum bismark, 15.30?


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (29. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt auch los.
> 
> Und wichtig! Zieht Schlammreifen auf!!!




haha, klasse dein tip. nur leider 4h zu spääät. hab mich heute morgen durch´s unterholz geschlagen. fahrbar war alles, nur ab & zu etwas grenzwertig. beim uphill fand ich´s störend, wenn die reifen an grip verloren haben.
viel spaß euch allen.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> haha, klasse dein tip. nur leider 4h zu spääät.



Gut, hätte ich auch schon Gestern schreiben können. Da ging nämlich gar nichts. Aber warum soll ich denn der Einzige sein, der sich einschlammt! 
Heute war ja schon wieder fast alles richtig trocken.

@Dustins
Du brauchst definitiv einen neuen Klingelton. Einen Lauteren! 

So Grill an, Fussball, Songcontest, Boxen.......


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (29. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... Aber warum soll ich den der Einzige sein, der sich einschlammt!   ...
> So Grill an, Fussballl, Songcontest, Boxen.......




...grill , fussball , ... frühschicht 

und biken is überhaupt am geilsten wenn fahrer und gefährt ein undefinierbarer klumpen matsch sind.


----------



## PaulQuappe (29. Mai 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> beim uphill fand ich´s störend, wenn die reifen an grip verloren haben.
> viel spaß euch allen.



  deswegen kam ich garnicht erst rauf auf den trail. dringend neue mäntel! vlt dann schon am nä wochenende wenn ihr wieder fahrt.


----------



## Dustins (29. Mai 2010)

So Grillen war Top, Fußball war Lahm (ach ne so ist ja der Name vom Kapitän)...
Jetzt den Contest zum überbrücken, dann Boxen...
Calbi getrunken und Snickers-Ice mit Tobe-Man.... 

@ Jaamaa
Ja, der ist eigentlich schon voll nervig der Klingelton, aber der Geschwindikeitsrauch und Fahrtwind scheint mich das ganze überhören zu lassen.


@PaulQuappe
Meld dich mit neuen Reifen... dann geht sicherlich was


----------



## jaamaa (30. Mai 2010)

PaulQuappe schrieb:


> deswegen kam ich garnicht erst rauf auf den trail. dringend neue mäntel!



Aber was Vernünftiges! 
Oder versuch es mal hier. Habe gehört, dass evtl. ein paar RoRo's abzugeben sind .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (3. Juni 2010)

@ jaamaa,


Danke für die Pannenhilfe. 
Das wäre sonst ein langer Weg bis nach Hause, und dann das Bike schleppen.


----------



## waldhase (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo SZ, nichts mehr los im Osten?
Alle schreibfaul geworden?

Heute sind wir, ChristianS und ich, eine softe Rotwild-Trailrunde durch die heimischen Wälder gefahren, waren echt lockere 30km mit lecker Weißbier hinterher - Danke.
Es ist dieses Jahr extrem welchen Schaden die Schwarzkittel auf den Waldwegen anrichten. Gut dass sie die Trails bisher verschonen.
Wer hat GPX-Tracks vom Elber Berg und vom Lichtenberge?
Der Elber Berg ist bei mir noch jungfreulich - muss dringend geändert werden, speziell suche ich nach schicken Singletrails (wer nicht).
Nacht.
WH.


----------



## ChristianS (5. Juni 2010)

Moin Waldhase, 
joh, war eine schöne Tour gestern. Auch die neuen Trails haben mir gut gefallen (soweit ich das in dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch und dunkler Sonnenbrille in dunklem Wald beurteilen konnte)
Bei mir waren es dann mit An- und Abreise +anschliessendem Besuch beim Kiosk (Tabakvorrat auffüllen) + kurzem Besuch am SZ-See um die 60km. 

Wo ist denn der Elber Berg? Ist damit der Kamm zwischen Oelber und Groß Elbe, Gustedt gemeint? Ich bin dort schon ein paar mal durchgefahren, aber das ist noch relativ unerschlossenes Gebiet. Trails gibt es dort nicht sehr viele, aber auf dem Kammweg fahren ist nicht schlecht. (stellenweise schöne Aussicht Richtung Harz). 

Wir könnten ja als nächste Tour von Nettlingen nach Luttrum, dann über Feldwege nach Wartjenstedt, dort in den Wald rein dann runter nach Oelber und dann auf den Kamm Richtung Groß Elbe, Gustedt nach Gebhardshagen und dann über Lichtenberg, Wartjenstedt Luttrum zurück nach Nettlingen.


----------



## waldhase (5. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Moin Waldhase,
> joh, war eine schöne Tour gestern. Auch die neuen Trails haben mir gut gefallen (soweit ich das in dem Geschwindigkeitsrausch und dunkler Sonnenbrille in dunklem Wald beurteilen konnte)
> Bei mir waren es dann mit An- und Abreise +anschliessendem Besuch beim Kiosk (Tabakvorrat auffüllen) + kurzem Besuch am SZ-See um die 60km.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut so ca. 40-45km und Softtrailrasen.
VG.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Softtrail*rasen*.
> VG.
> WH.



Moin,

ich hoffe du meinst mit Rasen sowas wie Lolium perenne & Co. Der Begriff mit der anderen Definition steht ja hier im HZ-Thread auf der Indexliste.

SCNR


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hoffe du meinst mit Rasen sowas wie Lolium perenne & Co. Der Begriff mit der anderen Definition steht ja hier im HZ-Thread auf der Indexliste.
> 
> SCNR



Nein, ich meine mit Rasen auf softigen Trails schnelles, gefühlvolles, schwungvolles, harmonischen Rasen durch kurvenreiche Waldwege, vorzugsweise Alleinwege (Singletrails). Natürlich immer im Einklang mit der Natur, so quasi im YinYang oder so.
VG.
WH.


----------



## NoFun (6. Juni 2010)

War das wer von euch der mit heute vormittag unterhalb vom Schäferstuhl richtung Bärenköpfe entgegen kam ?


----------



## waldhase (6. Juni 2010)

NoFun schrieb:


> War das wer von euch der mit heute vormittag unterhalb vom Schäferstuhl richtung Bärenköpfe entgegen kam ?



Ich war es nicht, aber die Ecke bin auch noch nicht bereist, hast du evtl GPX-Track von schönen Trails?

Heute habe ich den Lichtenberg erkundet, dachte immer ich kenne mich dort recht gut aus, aber einige Trails waren trotzdem neu. Auch am Elberberg oberhalb von Schloß Oelber sind ein paar schicke Trails. Aus zeitlichen Gründen bin ich nur bis zum Gr.Elber Sportplatz gekommen. Gibt es dort noch schönen Trails Richtung SZ?

Vielen Dank schon mal
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juni 2010)

Na so langsam hast du bestimmt keine trailfreien Stellen mehr auf deiner Karte. Bist ja eifrig am sammeln. Wird das dann die ultimative Trailkarte von WH, die man dann im Nett. Buch Verlag für  39.- kaufen kann? Oder bleibt sie in Familienbesitz und wird nur von Generation zu Generation weiter gegeben?  
Aber einen T kennst du noch nicht!!! Coming soon!

Bist du heute allein unterwegs gewesen und wo genau bist du dann nach Oelber gefahren? Hatte dieses WE leider keine Zeit. Bei dem Wetter sehr bitter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na so langsam hast du bestimmt keine trailfreien Stellen mehr auf deiner Karte. Bist ja eifrig am sammeln. Wird das dann die ultimative Trailkarte von WH, die man dann im Nett. Buch Verlag für  39.- kaufen kann? Oder bleibt sie in Familienbesitz und wird nur von Generation zu Generation weiter gegeben?
> Aber einen T kennst du noch nicht!!! Coming soon!
> 
> Bist du heute allein unterwegs gewesen und wo genau bist du dann nach Oelber gefahren? Hatte dieses WE leider keine Zeit. Bei dem Wetter sehr bitter.



Es gibt noch viele trailfreie Stellen auf meinen Karten, gerade die Wälder in der Nähe sind oft noch gar nicht erkundet, lieber fährt man dann weite Strecken um dort schönere Strecken zu finden....
Wegen der schweren Fußgängerproblematik im SZ-Revier habe ich natürlich mit jedem Fussgänger im Wäld ein kurzes Brainstorming gemacht und wir sind meistens nach 30-40 Min. als Freunde fürs Leben auseinander gegangen. An der die Höhstgeschwindigkeit ausserhalb geschlossener Ortschaften habe ich mich auch gehalten.
...und wann kommt der T., den ich noooooch nicht kenne??
VG.
WH.


----------



## NoFun (7. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht, aber die Ecke bin auch noch nicht bereist, hast du evtl GPX-Track von schönen Trails?
> 
> Heute habe ich den Lichtenberg erkundet, dachte immer ich kenne mich dort recht gut aus, aber einige Trails waren trotzdem neu. Auch am Elberberg oberhalb von Schloß Oelber sind ein paar schicke Trails. Aus zeitlichen Gründen bin ich nur bis zum Gr.Elber Sportplatz gekommen. Gibt es dort noch schönen Trails Richtung SZ?
> 
> ...




Habe leider keine GPX-Tracks ich fahre immer frei Nase


----------



## Marc1111 (7. Juni 2010)

Haben Sonntag eine schöne Harztour gedreht,
Ilsenburg, Brocken, Torfhaus, Eckertalsperre und zurück nach Ilsenburg.

Super Wetter, und kaum Wanderer.


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2010)

NoFun schrieb:


> Habe leider keine GPX-Tracks ich fahre immer frei Nase



Dann muss ich mir wohl mal deine freie Nase leihen.


----------



## ChristianS (7. Juni 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Haben Sonntag eine schöne Harztour gedreht,
> Ilsenburg, Brocken, Torfhaus, Eckertalsperre und zurück nach Ilsenburg.
> 
> Super Wetter, und kaum Wanderer.


Sehr gute Alpenvorbereitungstour!
Meinste das mit "...kaum Wanderer" ernst??? Kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen.

Wie ist die Strecke so von Ilsenburg zum Brocken? Viele Trails??? Soll ja angeblich sehr schön sein. Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal die GPS Daten schicken. 

@ waldhase
Ich hab mich jetzt nochmal dunkel zurück erinnert und du hast natürlich recht als du sagtest, dass du bei Ölber Richtung Elbe div. Trails gefunden hast. Ich denke mal, dass ich den ein oder anderen auch schonmal gefahren bin. (das ist dann aber auch schon lange her.)  Das nächste mal machen wir wieder zusammen eine Tour (Erkundungstour) und dann können wir ja den Rest zwischen Groß Elbe in Richtung SZ erkunden. Aber ich glaube (heißt nicht Wissen) das dort nun wirklich keine Trails mehr kommen. 

Gruß
ChristianS


----------



## NoFun (7. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mir wohl mal deine freie Nase leihen.



Kein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (8. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> Sehr gute Alpenvorbereitungstour!
> Meinste das mit "...kaum Wanderer" ernst??? Kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Wie ist die Strecke so von Ilsenburg zum Brocken? Viele Trails??? Soll ja angeblich sehr schön sein. Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit mal die GPS Daten schicken.
> ...


 

Das meine ich ernst, war überrascht, wie wenig Wanderer unterwegs waren. Okay, auf dem Brocken war es voll, aber das gibt es ja die Bahn.


----------



## Marc1111 (8. Juni 2010)

@ ChristianS, Track ist da.


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juni 2010)

*Last Minute Biking*


Wer Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde hat, kann sich uns anschließen. Treffpunkt gegen *17.30 Uhr* oben am *Parkplatz Lichtenberg*.

CU


----------



## Dustins (11. Juni 2010)

@ PaulQuappe

schon neue Reifen geordert???


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ PaulQuappe
> 
> schon neue Reifen geordert???



Hmmm!?! 
Keiner mehr da! Alle in


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hmmm!?!
> Keiner mehr da! Alle in



Hast ein automatisch wechselndes Benutzerbild?


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hast ein automatisch wechselndes Benutzerbild?



Jo, immer zur Geisterstunde passiert es. Achte drauf, in ein paar Minuten ist es wieder so weit. Die Farbe ist vom Wetter abhängig. Rot = Regen / Grün = Sonne


----------



## Dustins (13. Juni 2010)

Du hast aber noch ne Zwischenstufe vergessen...
Leider ist das Wetter weder Yin noch Yang..


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2010)

Wir wollen aber mal nicht so kleinlich sein! 
Es gibt ja auch nur 'biken' oder 'nicht biken'. 

Das Wetter ist so oder so für'n A.... . Bestes Beispiel Gestern. Nachdem alle Aktivitäten gecancelt wurden, erstrahlte die Sonne.


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber mal nicht so kleinlich sein!
> Es gibt ja auch nur 'biken' oder 'nicht biken'.
> 
> Das Wetter ist so oder so für'n A.... . Bestes Beispiel Gestern. Nachdem alle Aktivitäten gecancelt wurden, erstrahlte die Sonne.



Ist und war doch bestes Bikerwetter, wir sind für dich heute am Galgenberg die Freeriderstrecke, teilweise abgefahren! Das ist doch eigentlich dein Job.
ChristianS kann jetzt fliegen wie ein Adler.
LG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ChristianS kann jetzt fliegen wie ein Adler.



Gibt es dafür Beweise? Vid oder Pic???

Bin übrigens vorhin mal deinen neu entdeckten Traumtrail gefahren. Hättest mir ruhig sagen können, dass da links ein fetter Baum steht. Bin an diesem in voller Fahrt mit dem Lenker hängen geblieben und dann mit der Schulter gegen geknallt. Sieht jetzt ziemlich Matsche aus........der Baum  . 

Der Trail kam mir aber irgendwie bekannt vor. Da bin ich ja damals nach unserem ersten Blind Date, dass du ja nach 10 min wegen einem Ausfallendendefekt vorzeitig beendet hast, wieder nach Hause gefahren. Es war damals nur die falsche Richtung. So richtig flowig ist er nur nach Westen, wie man an den fehlenden Hautschichten an meiner Schulter erkennen kann. Die anderen Trails sind da aber auch ganz nett. Habe da heute ne Menge enteckt!

Später mehr... jetzt geht's los     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2010)

Schlaaaaaaaaand !!! 

Jagt die lahmen Emu´s vom Platz ... YEHA


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür Beweise? Vid oder Pic???


Filmmaterial liegt vor


----------



## ChristianS (14. Juni 2010)

@jamaa
du hast Beweispost per Email erhalten. 

@waldhase
nicht so schüchtern.... du bist doch auch super über den letzten hügel geflogen und sauber gelandet.


----------



## waldhase (14. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @waldhase
> nicht so schüchtern.... du bist doch auch super über den letzten hügel geflogen und sauber gelandet.



Das war doch vorher klar..
Hast du schon frei??


----------



## ChristianS (14. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das war doch vorher klar..
> Hast du schon frei??



Als ich das geschrieben hatte, hatte ich noch keinen Feierabend. Hab aber pünktlich die Zelte heute auf Arbeit abgebrochen und bin gegen 18.00 Uhr noch mal zu einer kleinen Runde gestartet.  Jetzt bin ich wieder zu Hause und mache es mir vorm Fernsehr bequem. 
...Sch.... Zecken. Hab heute schon wieder 2 Stück auf Blutsuche erwischt. Das waren jetzt 3 Stück innerhalb von 2 Tagen.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2010)

@ChristianS
Danke für das super Vid. Habe es mir eben angeschaut. Einfach genial! Nur ein bissl kurz, aber mit der Repeatfunktion als Endlosschleife und mit einer Tüte Chips durchaus abendfüllend . Jetzt fehlt nur noch das von WH.

Und da sieht man mal wieder, dass Federweg oft überbewertet wird. Da wo sonst nur die FR mit 180mm+ fahren, bist du mit deinen AM ganz locker rüber. Alles eine Sache der Technik, nur der Rucksack war wohl etwas schwer.

Bist du heute deine Hausrunde gefahren? Ist dir dann auf dem EVS Trail die neue Schlammbrücke aufgefallen? Geht nämlich so nicht weiter mit den Hufgetier da.


----------



## ChristianS (15. Juni 2010)

Also diese Sprüngchen die wir gefahren sind, geht ohne Probleme mit meinem Lapierre. Waldhase ist ja mit seinen 120mm auch locker drüber gesprungen. AAAAAber... da sind auch sehr viel heftigere Rampen und Sprünge dabei, wo ich nicht für Geld und gute Worte drüber fahren würde. 

Mit dem EVS Trail meinste den Weg am Stromhäuschen, richtig? Ne den bin ich gestern nicht gefahren. Ich war gestern mehr in westliche Richtung (Osterlinde ect.) unterwegs, Da gibt es schöne lange Anstiege.


----------



## waldhase (15. Juni 2010)

@Jaamaa
Nimm doch das nächste Mal die Trailharke mit zum Kammtrail.
Werde demnächst den Track mal abfahren.
Als Rückweg kannst du ja mal den Wald hinter Oelbe probieren.
VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (15. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Jaamaa
> Nimm doch das nächste Mal die Trailharke mit zum Kammtrail.
> VG.
> WH.


Sie ist ein wenig gepimt worden und passt nun in den Rucksack. Aber die braucht man da nicht. Eher eine Akku-Heckenschere, oder besser zwei. Hat jemand sowas? 



waldhase schrieb:


> @Jaamaa
> Werde demnächst den Track mal abfahren.
> VG.
> WH.


Sag mal Bescheid. Der Acker von den Waldschweinen muß platt gefahren werden.



waldhase schrieb:


> @Jaamaa
> Als Rückweg kannst du ja mal den Wald hinter Oelbe probieren.
> VG.
> WH.


Wird auch in Angriff genommen. Aber.......... ja genau. Die Zeit!!!


@ChristianS
Stromhaus??? Nee, Erdgas Verteiler Station, da wo du immer hoch fährst. Aber ist ja fast das Gleiche. 

Gegen Zecken versuch doch mal das Fliegenspray von den Galoppies. Stinkt wie Hulle, aber da liegt wohl das Geheimnis. 
Scherz! Aber warum nicht mal probieren. Frag doch mal .


----------



## ChristianS (16. Juni 2010)

@jamaa

ne lass mal, dass zeckenzeugs von den galoppies stink wie sau. dann will ja keiner mehr mit mir zusammen fahren. ich werde es bei der nächsten tour mal mit autan versuchen. vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> stink wie sau



. 
Ich bekomme auch immer Atemnot davon.


----------



## jaamaa (23. Juni 2010)

*LastMinute Biking*

Wer Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde hat, kann sich uns anschließen.  Treffpunkt gegen *17.00 Uhr* oben am *Parkplatz Lichtenberg*.

CU


----------



## waldhase (25. Juni 2010)

@ ChristianS
Habe noch schnell etwas Trailpflege betrieben, waren ja doch einige Trailstopper letztes Mal im Weg. 
Habt ihr Jaamas Rampen überstanden??


----------



## ChristianS (25. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> @ ChristianS
> Habe noch schnell etwas Trailpflege betrieben, waren ja doch einige Trailstopper letztes Mal im Weg.
> Habt ihr Jaamas Rampen überstanden??



ja klar. haben die bikes schön um die rampen herum geschoben. wir waren ja nur zum "gucken" da gewesen und nicht zum hüppen. das sollen die mal lieber selber machen. 

also wegen sonntag fällt uns auch nicht so wirklich etwas gescheites ein. haben so überlegt, vielleicht einfach mit den autos nach hahausen (harzrandgebiet) und dann mit den bikes ab in den wald und schaun, wo man raus kommt.

hast du noch vorschläge waldhase????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (25. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> ja klar. haben die bikes schön um die rampen herum geschoben. wir waren ja nur zum "gucken" da gewesen und nicht zum hüppen. das sollen die mal lieber selber machen.
> 
> also wegen sonntag fällt uns auch nicht so wirklich etwas gescheites ein. haben so überlegt, vielleicht einfach mit den autos nach hahausen (harzrandgebiet) und dann mit den bikes ab in den wald und schaun, wo man raus kommt.
> 
> hast du noch vorschläge waldhase????



Sonntag ist auch der letzte Sonntag im Monat....
Wie wäre es mit Goslar?


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Habt ihr Jaamas Rampen überstanden??


_Wer  ist denn dieser Jaama und wo baut der da Rampen??? Hier im Wald? Hier gibt es doch nichts, außer Pillepalle. Und nicht das man mich damit in Verbindung bringt, weist doch der Name gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit meinem auf!_

_VG *jaamaa*_


@ChristianS, wo fährt man denn zum gucken hin? 

Maibocktour part2 steht noch aus. Ein paar BSler wollten dann auch wieder kommen. Will sich da jemand drum kümmern??? 

Trikots! Möchte jemand Trikots??? (Haha)


----------



## waldhase (26. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> _Wer ist denn dieser Jaama und wo baut der da Rampen??? Hier im Wald? Hier gibt es doch nichts, außer Pillepalle. Und nicht das man mich damit in Verbindung bringt, weist doch der Name gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit meinem auf!_
> 
> _VG *jaamaa*_



Ja, genau der Laie könnte glatt denken du bist gemeint....




jaamaa schrieb:


> Maibocktour part2 steht noch aus. Ein paar BSler wollten dann auch wieder kommen. Will sich da jemand drum kümmern???



Wohl eher Part3, denn Part2 war doch schon.


----------



## ChristianS (26. Juni 2010)

@jaamaa

Bei dem EVS Häuschen waren wir gucken. Am besten hat mir das Teil (dafür gibt es bestimmt auch einen Namen) über den umgekippten Baumstamm gefallen. Einen guten Gleichgewichtssinn braucht man da. 


@waldhase
Wann geht das morgen in Goslar denn los und wie lange?  Denk dran wir müssen morgen alle pünktlich zu Hause sein.


----------



## waldhase (26. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Wann geht das morgen in Goslar denn los und wie lange?  Denk dran wir müssen morgen alle pünktlich zu Hause sein.



Was ist denn mit dir los, kannst du nicht mehr liegen?
Goslar geht um 10.00 Uhr Marktplatz-Goslar los - Dauer?? Aber ich denke die wolle auch alle das Elfmeterschießen nicht verpassen.

Bin jedoch nach wie vor für eine schöne Kanalrunde mit Bräunungsgarantie.

@E430
FunCorner hat scheinbar noch ein paar RW bekommen allerdingst nur in M, aber müsste ja passen!!
Kuckste:Rotwild
VG.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wohl eher Part3, denn Part2 war doch schon.


Hmm, dann war die Runde wohl unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit.





ChristianS schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Bei dem EVS Häuschen waren wir gucken. Am besten hat mir das Teil (dafür gibt es bestimmt auch einen Namen) über den umgekippten Baumstamm gefallen. Einen guten Gleichgewichtssinn braucht man da.



Damit habe ich nichts zu tun!!! Ich fahre lieber! Da sind ein paar BMX-Kids am werkeln. Und überhaupt, was .... ach egal .


----------



## waldhase (26. Juni 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hmm, dann war die Runde wohl unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit.



Kuckste hier:Tour2

Die "Öffentlichkeit" war wohl am Plöner See.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Wikinger75 (26. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Goslar geht um 10.00 Uhr Marktplatz-Goslar los - Dauer?? Aber ich denke die wolle auch alle das Elfmeterschießen nicht verpassen.
> 
> VG.
> WH.



Hätte Interesse morgen mitzufahren.
Was wollt Ihr denn für eine Runde fahren?
Wäre dann auch um 10Uhr auf dem Marktplatz und unbedingt zum Anpfiff 
geduscht vor dem Fernseher 

Gruß
Wikinger


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kuckste hier:Tour2
> 
> Die "Öffentlichkeit" war wohl am Plöner See.
> VG.
> WH.


Achso.....!
War nicht eindeutig als solche zu erkennen. Da fehlte dann aber ein bissl  P&A.


----------



## waldhase (27. Juni 2010)

@E320+ChristianS
Habt Ihr den Beginn des Spieles geschafft?
Ich saß erst kurz vor Beginn vorm TV.
Hast du eigentlich noch weitere Fotos gemacht?
Gibt die doch bitte an ChristianS zur Weiterleitung an mich weiter.
Schöner Abend.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (28. Juni 2010)

wir waren gegen halb vier bei marc angekommen. 
ich bin dann gleich dort geblieben und hab das spiel bei marc angeschaut. 

als ich dann zu hause war hab ich erstmal gemerkt, wie fertig ich eigentlich war. war aber eine geile tour. am besten war die abfahrt von den kästeklippen. da haben die bremsen geglüht.

um die bilder kümmer ich mich mal. kann aber ein paar tage dauern.


----------



## E430 (28. Juni 2010)

@Waldhase
E320 wer ist das?
Der hat Bilder gemacht?
Wo?
War der gestern auch mit?
Ich bin ja E430!!!!!!!
ich bin der, der immer vor euch den Berg oben ist


----------



## waldhase (28. Juni 2010)

E430 schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> E320 wer ist das?
> Der hat Bilder gemacht?
> Wo?
> ...



Auch das Gehirn war wohl überhitzt.
Außerdem haben wir das surren deines Elektromotores [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE"]YouTube- Bike with engine (doped bike) and Cancellara (Roubaix - Vlaanderen)[/nomedia] gehört


----------



## ChristianS (28. Juni 2010)

@e180 äääähm e430

dafür waren wir bergab immer vor dir.


----------



## E430 (28. Juni 2010)

@ waldhase
ok ich gebe es ja zu!
Ich habe mir den E-Antrieb von ChristianS ausgeliehen!
Aber schon seit dem 24.04.2010.
Ich sage nur Soltau


----------



## waldhase (28. Juni 2010)

ChristianS schrieb:


> @e180 äääähm e430
> 
> dafür waren wir bergab immer vor dir.



...oder haben uns ausgebremst.
Ich wünsche mir für die nächste Harztour mehr Trails!!!!
Nicht Forstautobahnen hoch und Forstautobahnen runter...oder im freiem Fall.
Wieviel Km und Höhenmeter waren das laut Garmin?


----------



## ChristianS (28. Juni 2010)

E430 schrieb:


> @ waldhase
> ok ich gebe es ja zu!
> Ich habe mir den E-Antrieb von ChristianS ausgeliehen!
> Aber schon seit dem 24.04.2010.
> Ich sage nur Soltau



Schreib nicht so viel, schick lieber die Bilder rüber. 

Vorschlag an E430,
wenn mein Bruder die Woche zu Besuch kommt, wollen wir dann Nachmittags nochmal hoch zur Kästeklippe fahren? Da kannst du dich Berg hoch austoben und wir genießen dann dafür die Abfahrt???? 
@Waldhase, für dich gilt das natürlich auch.


----------



## E430 (28. Juni 2010)

Ihr Sattelstützenabsenker müßt erst mal mit 100mm Federweg in so einem Gelände zurecht kommen!


----------



## waldhase (28. Juni 2010)

E430 schrieb:


> Ihr Sattelstützenabsenker müßt erst mal mit 100mm Federweg in so einem Gelände zurecht kommen!



Wenn ein Rad schon Steppenwolf heißt, in der Steppe braucht man halt nur 100mm.


Ansonsten, wer schnell die Berge rauf kommen will muss bergab halt mehr leiden.
Ich brauche so eine Tour nicht noch mal, wenn ich mich schon die Berge hoch trampele, dann will ich auch mit flowigen Trails bergab surfen und nicht über Forstautobahnen, als Waldarbeiter oder im freien Fall ins Tal fahren.
Aber sonst war es eine schöne Tour, vor allem die Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> und nicht über Forstautobahnen ins Tal fahren.


Hm auf Waldautobahnen vernichten..........ohhh, neeeee! Was ist passiert?


----------



## E430 (29. Juni 2010)

@Waldhase
da hast du Recht!

@ChristianS
mein Vorschlag:
Kästekl.,Magdeburgerweg, Märchenweg, Wolfswarte.
So, nun bastel mal ne Tour.
Das ist auch genau das Richtige für Waldhase!


----------



## waldhase (29. Juni 2010)

E430 schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> da hast du Recht!
> 
> @ChristianS
> ...



Klingt sehr verlockend, aber diese Woche ist vollll. Sonntagabend hoffe ich auf eine kleine Runde so ab 17.00 Uhr o.s.
Viel Spaß im Harz und passt auf die Schluchten auf!
WH.


----------



## ChristianS (29. Juni 2010)

@waldhase

laut garmin waren es 37 km, 1067 hm.

so und die franken sind da.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2010)

Wir waren am Mittwoch auch mal im Harz. 
Trails hoch, Trails runter. Trailsurfen ohne Ende!!! Ich glaube 2-3mal waren wir kurzzeitig auf Schotter oder Panzerplatte unterwegs, was bei dieser Tour als Verschnaufpause für die Unterarmmuskulatur nur von Vorteil war. 

Um 22.00Uhr waren wir dann nach über 6std, 40km, 650hm und einem Platten wieder in BH am Parkplatz. Das Beste war aber unser Shuttleservice, der uns mit nur 650hm hoch, fast 1200hm pures Trailsurfen runter ermöglichte! Das war einfach genial 

Gefahren sind wir Märchenweg, Claust. Graben, Wolfswarte, Butterstieg, Goetheweg, Dreieckiger Pfahl, 8km Eckertrail runter, Pionierweg, Staumauer, Gr. Maitzental, Philosophenweg nach BH. Und alles total streßfrei ohne Wanderer.


----------



## Dustins (2. Juli 2010)

Na das sind ja mal tolle Bilder....

Hier kommt gerade der Neid hoch...

Wann wolltest du du das ganze noch mit mir fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Na das sind ja mal tolle Bilder....
> 
> Hier kommt gerade der Neid hoch...
> 
> Wann wolltest du du das ganze noch mit mir fahren???


Wenn du endlich andere Pedale hast! Mit Klickis wird das da nichts. Ruckzuck fällt man da und knallt mit der Schulter auf nen Stein . Hast doch den Link bekommen,oder? Dann mal schnell, damit es angehen kann.

Und damit du noch mehr leidest, hier noch mehr Harz-Impressionen


----------



## SebastianNbg (2. Juli 2010)

_


----------



## ChristianS (2. Juli 2010)

Jetzt war doch glatt mein Bruder auf meinem Rechner noch angemeldet.
Also ignoriert den Beitrag über meinem. 

So nochmal.

@jaamaa

Sehr schöne Bilder. Haste die Tour aufgezeichnet? Die Strecke schreit förmlich nach meinen Klickpedalen.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2010)

Habe zwar aufgezeichnet, aber da mein Akku + der Ersatzakku geschwächelt haben, kam da was mit55km und 2600hm raus. Den kannst du vergessen! Ich kann aber mal meinen Bekannten fragen, er hat auch aufgezeichnet. Oder du nimmst den Track, den ich vorher mit Bikeroutetoaster zum Nachfahren gemalt habe. Die Website ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen, zum Planen besser als GPSies. Ein Großteil der Strecke war von einer diesen traumhaften TrailTec Touren.

Sag mir Bescheid, wenn es los geht. Ich will dich dann in Action sehen .


----------



## Dustins (3. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich hab doch ne Kombi-Pedale..... 

Werde dann mal die Dinger bestellen.

War Gestern mit Tobe von 21:00Uhr bis 23:20 auf den Trails unterwegs und zum ausklingen noch ein Bierchen auf dem Sölter-Bierfest...
War mal was neues...



SO dann manviel Spaß heute bei DEUTSCHLAND DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## waldhase (4. Juli 2010)

@ChristianS
Noch Heizung streicheln?
Habe Bremse neu besohlt.
Bremse jetzt wie die Schweizer, muss nur noch so schnell werden wie die Deutschen..


----------



## jaamaa (7. Juli 2010)




----------



## tobone (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Fährt morgen früh(Betonung auf früh)jemand von euch eine Runde und hat Lust auf Gesellschaft? Bin neu nach Wolfenbüttel gezogen. Meine neue Hausrunde geht durch die Asse(vielleicht habt ihr auch Lust da zu fahren?). Ist halt kilometermäßig irgendwann begrenzt da aber ganz ok. Würde aber auch gern mal den Salzgitter Höhenzug kennenlernen. Fahre sonst auch ganz gern mal in den Harz(dieses Jahr leider noch nicht dazu gekommen), z.B mit Start in Ilsenburg

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juli 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt morgen früh(Betonung auf früh)jemand
> Gruß  Tobi



Hallo und Willkommen.

Morgen früh ist aber zu früh, später dann zu warm! IMHO ist es für Bewegung einfach viel zu warm, außer der Gang zur Eisdiele . Im Wald ist es zwar wesentlich kühler, jedoch sind bisher alle Versuche ihn mit dem Rad zu erreichen gescheitert.
Wenn du aber mal im Höhenzug fahren willst, kannst du Bescheid geben. Aber als Hidesheimer bist du doch bestimmt schon mal da gewesen,oder?

VG


----------



## tobone (10. Juli 2010)

Stimmt schon, wird bestimmt wieder schön heiß heute. Bei Salzgitter war ich noch nie. Als ich noch in Hi gewohnt habe bin ich immer wo anders gefahren. Da gab es ja genug Möglichkeiten. Jetzt wie gesagt meine neue Hausrunde(Asse), oder mal in den Elm. Harz ist ja auch nicht weit. Würde die nächsten We mal gern nach Salzgitter.
Fahre jetzt erstmal eine Runde durch die Asse.(die kann ich schon fast im Schlaf fahren)
Bis dann.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, wird bestimmt wieder schön heiß heute. Bei Salzgitter war ich noch nie. Als ich noch in Hi gewohnt habe bin ich immer wo anders gefahren. Da gab es ja genug Möglichkeiten. Jetzt wie gesagt meine neue Hausrunde(Asse), oder mal in den Elm. Harz ist ja auch nicht weit. Würde die nächsten We mal gern nach Salzgitter.
> Fahre jetzt erstmal eine Runde durch die Asse.(die kann ich schon fast im Schlaf fahren)
> Bis dann.
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Moin Tobi,
wo du dich überall rumtreibst, sag hast du dich eigentlich in Salze angemeldet...? Die suchen noch junge, dynamische, durchtrainierte Waldradfahrer für das Rennen nächstes WE.
Ansonsten fahren wir morgen ab 10.00Uhr ne Runde Richtung Oelber/Elbe usw....
VG.
WH.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> in Salze angemeldet...? Die suchen noch junge, dynamische, durchtrainierte Waldradfahrer für das Rennen nächstes WE.



Hast eigentlich Recht. Warum nicht mal mitmachen, wenn es denn schon vor der Haustür liegt. Und wir jungen, dynamischen, durchtrainierten Waldradfahrer  würden sogar in der gleichen Klasse fahren!  
Wie oft muß man die Runde Fahren und was bekommt denn in Salze der Erstplatzierte?  

Wie sieht denn morgen eure Runde aus? Wenn ihr über Baddeckenstedt hoch fahrt, würde ich oben beim Einstieg zu deinem Traumtrail zu euch stoßen. Seit die fast 2km Trail Richtung Westen wieder entdeckt wurden, lohnt es sich auch mal diese Richtung einzuschlagen.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich Recht. Warum nicht mal mitmachen, wenn es denn schon vor der Haustür liegt. Und wir jungen, dynamischen, durchtrainierten Waldradfahrer  würden sogar in der gleichen Klasse fahren!



Dann mal los und anmelden




jaamaa schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn morgen eure Runde aus? Wenn ihr über Baddeckenstedt hoch fahrt, würde ich oben beim Einstieg zu deinem Traumtrail zu euch stoßen. Seit die fast 2km Trail Richtung Westen wieder entdeckt wurden, lohnt es sich auch mal diese Richtung einzuschlagen.



Wir werden wohl über Wartjenstedt den Waldrandtrail fahren und dann?
Den Trail auf dem Kamp geht wo los??


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (10. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... Seit die fast 2km Trail Richtung Westen wieder entdeckt wurden, lohnt es sich auch mal diese Richtung einzuschlagen.



2km trail???! wo find ich den? *sabber*


----------



## tobone (11. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Moin Tobi,
> wo du dich überall rumtreibst, sag hast du dich eigentlich in Salze angemeldet...? Die suchen noch junge, dynamische, durchtrainierte Waldradfahrer für das Rennen nächstes WE.
> Ansonsten fahren wir morgen ab 10.00Uhr ne Runde Richtung Oelber/Elbe usw....
> VG.
> WH.



Hallo
Wohnort Hildesheim stimmt seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr. Wohne jetzt in Wolfenbüttel. Daher auch meine neue "Hausrunde"(Asse). Habe die letzten Jahre immer mal über das Rennen nachgedacht, aber mich irgendwie nie angemeldet. Wo fahrt ihr morgen lang, Oelber/Elbe? Wo ist das?
Wenn das grobe Richtung Salzgitter geht würde ich mich vielleicht einklinken wenn das ok ist.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wohnort Hildesheim stimmt seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr. Wohne jetzt in Wolfenbüttel. Daher auch meine neue "Hausrunde"(Asse). Habe die letzten Jahre immer mal über das Rennen nachgedacht, aber mich irgendwie nie angemeldet. Wo fahrt ihr morgen lang, Oelber/Elbe? Wo ist das?
> Wenn das grobe Richtung Salzgitter geht würde ich mich vielleicht einklinken wenn das ok ist.
> Gruß  Tobi



Schick mir mal per PN deine Handyynummer.
Ja Oelber/Elbe liegt von uns aus in Richtung SZ.
Vielleicht sollten wir die Badehose einpacken und anschließend in den SZ-See springen


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Juli 2010)

Noch 20 Tage bis AlpenX 2010​ 
Der Kamtrail ist leider sehr stark zugewachsen.
Die Einfahrt ist kaum noch zu finden.​


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 190994Noch 20 Tage bis AlpenX 2010Anhang anzeigen 190994​
> Der Kamtrail ist leider sehr stark zugewachsen.
> Die Einfahrt ist kaum noch zu finden.​



Heißt:
Toller Trail nur schwer zu finden, macht euch keine Sorgen ich komme und zeige Euch...
oder
Trail kannste vergessen?


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne den Weg. Fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Weg. Fast.



Der Weg lässt sich klasse fahren, kann ich nur empfehlen!
Auch der Trail am Waldrand (Oelber) war super, hört nur leider zu früh auf. Danach haben die Baumbauern sich eine Waldautobahn mit schweren Gerät gebastelt - schade!
So waren es gemütliche 37km im "kühlen" Wald.
WH.


----------



## tobone (11. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Der Weg lässt sich klasse fahren, kann ich nur empfehlen!
> Auch der Trail am Waldrand (Oelber) war super, hört nur leider zu früh auf. Danach haben die Baumbauern sich eine Waldautobahn mit schweren Gerät gebastelt - schade!
> So waren es gemütliche 37km im "kühlen" Wald.
> WH.



Mit den Trails kann ich nur bestätigen, die waren echt ok. Können wir von mir aus gern wiederholen. Waren das doch mehr als 20km in den Salzgitterbergen, oder nur für euch?(Hin und Rückweg) Kam mir so vor. Dachte erst, daß das an diesem Unsichtbaren lag der da die ganze Zeit mit seinem Heißluftföhn rumlief


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Mit den Trails kann ich nur bestätigen, die waren echt ok. Können wir von mir aus gern wiederholen. Waren das doch mehr als 20km in den Salzgitterbergen, oder nur für euch?(Hin und Rückweg) Kam mir so vor. Dachte erst, daß das an diesem Unsichtbaren lag der da die ganze Zeit mit seinem Heißluftföhn rumlief



Ja es war der mit den Föhn, wir sind noch rd. 8km nach Hause gefahren, also auch rd. 8km hin, bleiben ca, 19-20km..


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2010)

@waldhase
Hattest du meine SMS heute Morgen bekommen? Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich nämlich schon wieder @home, kurz in Pool und dann schön Frühstück! Bin schon um 6.30 Uhr los, erst ne Runde mit dem Hund und gegen 7 Uhr ab in den Wald. Aber die Wärme war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon sehr extrem. 

Seid ihr dann den Trail von West nach Ost, oder von Ost noch West gefahren? Ersteres hat man halt die kleine Steigung am Anfang, geht aber auch. Oben ist es dann egal. Den Einstieg aus westlicher Richtung kann man noch an der alten Baummarkierung erkennen. Andere Seite wurde sie entfernt. Finde auch, dass man den Trail schön fahren kann, besonders halt in westl. Richtung. Dann auf dem Waldrandtrail zurück und am Ende den Trail rechts bis zur Bank am Waldrand. Dieser Trail ist der Beste! Bergab natürlich!!!
Für eine Runde fehlt jetzt nur noch in den Elber Bergen etwas zum zurückfahren. Aber da scheint es wohl wirklich nichts zu geben.

Bad Sal wird doch nichts. Bin da mit der Planung des kommenden WE etwas durcheinander gekommen und habe am Sa keine Zeit. Bin da schon bei einem anderen Rennen. Aber wie sieht es denn Ende August mal mit dem Endurothon aus? Wär das nichts?


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Hattest du meine SMS heute Morgen bekommen? Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich nämlich schon wieder @home, kurz in Pool und dann schön Frühstück! Bin schon um 6.30 Uhr los, erst ne Runde mit dem Hund und gegen 7 Uhr ab in den Wald. Aber die Wärme war zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon sehr extrem.
> 
> Seid ihr dann den Trail von West nach Ost, oder von Ost noch West gefahren? Ersteres hat man halt die kleine Steigung am Anfang, geht aber auch. Oben ist es dann egal. Den Einstieg aus westlicher Richtung kann man noch an der alten Baummarkierung erkennen. Andere Seite wurde sie entfernt. Finde auch, dass man den Trail schön fahren kann, besonders halt in westl. Richtung. Dann auf dem Waldrandtrail zurück und am Ende den Trail rechts bis zur Bank am Waldrand. Dieser Trail ist der Beste! Bergab natürlich!!!
> ...



Eigentlich hatte ich fest mit deinem scouting gerechnet - schade, habe aber die Strecken auch so gefunden.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (16. Juli 2010)

Der Streckenbauer von Braunlage und Hahnenklee tönt grade rum er hätte nen Bikepark in Saltgitter gebaut. Ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen ??? 

_Er schrieb mir das im IBC:

 Skywalker wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, dann solltest Du einfach mal die Klappe halten, oder dich mit deinem richtigen Namen zu erkennen geben.
Auf den Bildern sind verschiedene Fahrer. Dabei steht immer auf welcher Strecke das Bild gemacht wurde!
Alle Beiträge sollen nur die neuen Elemente zeigen.

    P.S. In Salzgitter habe ich vor kurzem auch einen Bikepark gebaut, aber da Du die Sachen, die ich bau ******** findest ist das ja nicht so interessant für dich.
    __________________
www.bikepros.de _​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. Juli 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Der Streckenbauer von Braunlage und Hahnenklee tönt grade rum er hätte nen Bikepark in Saltgitter gebaut. Ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen ???



Jo, so isses!

Er hat aber Recht und hat wirklich was gebaut. Handelt sich imho auch eher um eine Strecke. Da sie aber auf Privatgrund, eingezäunt und nicht im Wald ist, kann uns das egal sein.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (19. Juli 2010)

OK thanks für die Info.

Ohne Wald ohne mich :-D


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (27. Juli 2010)

ich war heut mal auf dem alten kammweg unterwegs. war ganz nett. anfangs ein bischen langsam, zwischendrin etwas zugewachsen. aber am ende kam ja noch mal flow auf.
auf dem hinweg hab ich fast das gr. kettenblatt ruiniert. bin über den stukenbergweg hoch, dann die erste rechts in wald und gleich wieder rechts. auf halber strecke hat man(n) oder frau die wahl : entweder durch das kl. bächlein oder über die halb verbuddelte betonröhre ( hatte gar keine erinnerung daran das es die dort gibt. lange nicht da langgefahren ).
weil ich gelegentlich wohl ne muschi bin hab ich mich gegen die abkühlung entschieden, kam aber beim überspringen der röhre nicht gut weg und hab zwei zähne des gr. k.-blattes fachgerecht um 1mm abgeflext. 
ansonsten hatte ich spaß


----------



## waldhase (27. Juli 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> das kl. bächlein oder über die halb verbuddelte betonröhre ( hatte gar keine erinnerung daran das es die dort gibt. lange nicht da langgefahren ).
> weil ich gelegentlich wohl ne muschi bin hab ich mich gegen die abkühlung entschieden, kam aber beim überspringen der röhre nicht gut weg und hab zwei zähne des gr. k.-blattes fachgerecht um 1mm abgeflext.
> ansonsten hatte ich spaß



..langsam drüber fahren und ganz links.
Ist eigentlich der Weg, der nach der Röhre rechts (oder links kommt darauf an aus welcher Richtung man kommt) abgeht entlang des Grabens Richtung K40 zu befahren?


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Ja.


----------



## waldhase (27. Juli 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Ja.



Danke.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> i kam aber beim überspringen der röhre nicht gut weg und hab zwei zähne des gr. k.-blattes fachgerecht um 1mm abgeflext.



Also das Ding ist schon immer da. Kommt man eigentlich auch rüber, ohne aufsetzen und ohne springen. Wie WH schon sagte... l a n g s a m ! Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass du in der falschen Richtung unterwegs gewesen bist. 
Und überhaupt... für was braucht man größes Kettenblatt? 




waldhase schrieb:


> .
> Ist eigentlich der Weg, der nach der Röhre rechts (oder links kommt darauf an aus welcher Richtung man kommt) abgeht entlang des Grabens Richtung K40 zu befahren?



Ist aber so attraktiv als wenn du deine Hm auf der B4, Torfhaus > BH vernichtest


----------



## waldhase (27. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also das Ding ist schon immer da. Kommt man eigentlich auch rüber, ohne aufsetzen und ohne springen. Wie WH schon sagte... l a n g s a m ! Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass du in der falschen Richtung unterwegs gewesen bist.
> Und überhaupt... für was braucht man größes Kettenblatt?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja noch ein paar Rampen bauen, so ca. 1mtr hoch...
Nein Spaß bei Seite, wollte ich nur wissen für eine erholsame Rück-oder Anreise.


----------



## Thalor (27. Juli 2010)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ohne Wald ohne mich :-D



Also ich find ja 'Ohne Wald' hat auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Rampen, Rampen, wir brauchen Rampen.


AlpenX 2010 noch 4 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2010)

@Thalor
Wie, du irrst da immer noch rum? 


@Marc111
KH-Speicher schon vollgetankt?


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Rabi-Joch 2009


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Thalor
> Wie, du irrst da immer noch rum?
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ja, mit Chips und Bier


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

@Thalor

wo bist Du da auf dem Bild?   Ort, das Du der Biker bist, davon gehe ich aus.


----------



## Thalor (27. Juli 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Thalor
> Wie, du irrst da immer noch rum?



Sischa!
Hab hier nen schnuckeliges Zimmer in 'ner 2er-WG. Meine Vermieterin tourt 8 Wochen durch Nepal, Indien und keine Ahnung wo sonst noch während ich mich mit dem begnüge, was sie normal so vor der Haustür hat.
Die Welt ist ungerecht! 


*@Marc1111:*
'Kreuzjoch' mit Blick auf Meran 2000 und die Hügel dahinter


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Meran, schöne Gegend. Haben letztes Jahr in St. Walburg übernachtet. Von Meran aus, ist auch nicht weit zum Rabi-Joch. Ist am Ende des Ultental.


----------



## Thalor (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin in Bozen, nicht Meran. Aber es gibt sicher nen Bus, der einen samt bequem ins Ultental brächte. Ist das Rabbi-Joch ein must-have?
Wollte ja letztes Jahr schon mal zum Goldsee-Trail, hab aber irgendwie meinen Hintern nicht so weit weg gebracht


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Ja!


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt ist's aber mal gut hier mit den netten Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)

Das ist die andere Seite von AlpenX.


----------



## Thalor (27. Juli 2010)

Daher hock ich an solchen Tagen auch in meinem Kurzzeit-Wohnsitz und langweile mich in irgendwelchen mtb-news-Threads


----------



## Marc1111 (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## Marc1111 (30. Juli 2010)

So, Drössi ist verladen, Rucksack gepackt.
Ich verabschiede mich zur Transalp 2010.


----------



## waldhase (30. Juli 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> So, Drössi ist verladen, Rucksack gepackt.
> Ich verabschiede mich zur Transalp 2010.



Viele schöne Momente!
Bring ein paar schöne Fotos für den 10.10. mit!
WH.


----------



## Greyarrow (8. August 2010)

hiho,
wollte mich hier auch mal zu wort melden als gebürtiger salzgitterraner.
Bin jetzt seit ein paar woch unterwegs in den Lichtenbergen und muss immer wieder feststellen wie geil es doch mal ist nicht nur mit dem auto drum rum zu fahren sondern mal mitm mtb quer durch zu fahren.
ich hätte nie gedacht das es da so viele trail´s gibt. 
und diese erlebnisse, heute habe ich erst festgestellt das es nen fetten see gibt im wald...naja mal schauen was ich sehen werde.

mfg olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. August 2010)

Greyarrow schrieb:


> heute habe ich erst festgestellt das es nen fetten see gibt im wald...



Es gibt sogar zwei. Aber beide für ne Abkühlung ungeeignet oder wolltest du schnorcheln . 
Ach natürlich... Willkommen! 
Endlich mal wieder ein Beitrag, der damit den Thread aus der Tiefe des IBC-Forums hervorholt.


----------



## Greyarrow (9. August 2010)

den einen kannte ich schon aber den beim steinbruch noch net...war schon am überlegen da rein zu hüppen...aber zu viele zuschauer zum nacktbaden.
aber wieso kann man da net schwimmen?


----------



## jaamaa (9. August 2010)

Greyarrow schrieb:


> aber wieso kann man da net schwimmen?



Ähhhh.... aber wer's mag.....


----------



## Greyarrow (9. August 2010)

aber ne abkühlung wer´s


----------



## Edith L. (20. August 2010)

Eigentlich gibt es sogar noch mehr als zwei Seen!


----------



## jaamaa (20. August 2010)

Ja klar! Nach dem Regen in den letzten Tagen dürften es so um die 200 sein .


----------



## Edith L. (20. August 2010)

Na das geht doch! In anderen Bereichen hat die Zahl zwischenzeitlich abgenommen. Da hatte man insgesamt nur noch einen!


----------



## Marc1111 (22. August 2010)




----------



## Greyarrow (22. August 2010)

herje...das aber net der salzgitter höhenzug

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## Marc1111 (22. August 2010)

Leider nein,

Tracciolino Trail und Fimbapass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (22. August 2010)

Da is auch schön






Oder da


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. August 2010)

Angeber! Serpentinen haben wir im Elm auch.........................................................................eine.


----------



## jaamaa (30. August 2010)

Moin moin,

falls hier noch irgendwer ist....... die Waldautobahnen sind jetzt doppelt so breit und der Matsch auf den Trails ist nicht so schlimm wie erwartet.

Ansonsten sollte man evtl. über alternative Sportarten nachdenken, da soeben der August in Sachen Regen den Rekord geholt hat. Anbieten würden sich da diverse Wassersportarten.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2010)

Innerste stauen, fetten Trecker organisieren und in der Bugwelle surfen


----------



## jaamaa (30. August 2010)

Ja genau! 
Habe mir in den letzten Regenwochen auch schon das passende Teil gebaut. Noch ein Schicht Epoxi drauf, dann kann es losgehen.







Wer kann Trecker fahren? Let's go surfing


----------



## Thalor (30. August 2010)

Mit Blümchen drauf!
Diese .... feminine Ader hätte ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (30. August 2010)

special designed for Rüben surfing! extended Board! non-genetically modified


----------



## jaamaa (31. August 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Mit Blümchen drauf!
> Diese .... feminine Ader hätte ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut!



Du weisst doch .......... harte Schale, weicher Kern .


----------



## jaamaa (6. September 2010)

Ähhhhm....... hatte ich hier schon mal geschrieben - wenn man denn schon anhält und Platz macht, damit der Entgegenkommende seinen Uphill geniessen kann, wäre ein freundlicher Gruß nicht zuviel verlangt!

Aber auch Bosch-Trikot-Biker grüßen nicht, wollen nicht oder sehen durch die Sonnenbrille nichts ???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFun (6. September 2010)

Hey war der Bosch-Triko-Biker zufällig etwas älter ? so um die 50 ?
Wenn ja kann ich die Beschwerde weiterleiten ;-)
Habe gestern welche von euch oben am MTV gesehen...


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (6. September 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> falls hier noch irgendwer ist....... die Waldautobahnen sind jetzt doppelt so breit und der Matsch auf den Trails ist nicht so schlimm wie erwartet...



sieht aus als sollte da demnächst ne asphaltdecke drauf. die wege waren vereinzelt auch gesperrt ( als ob das jemand aufhalten würde ) wegen unpassierbar ( kann ich nicht bestätigen).

ich bin übrigens sicher dich letzte woche do oder fr gesehen zu haben. vor der unterführung beim bruchmachtersen aldi. ich bzw. wir ( mann&frau) sind dir aus richtung forellenhof auf unseren stadtschlampen entgegengekommen. grüner lenker, weißes canyon...da war doch was...
schickes rad, so in natura. dummerweise glotz ich immer erst auf die bikes. als ich den sabber weggewischt hatte und wieder reden konnte warst du schon weg.
vielleicht ja irgendwann im wald. wer weiß.


----------



## Dustins (6. September 2010)

@ NoFun

ja, das richtig... da waren zwei.  
Der Schwarze und der Weiße-Cube-Rider. 
Nach der ein oder anderen Vorführung mit Familienmitgliedern ging es in den Wald.

Für die sau gute Ökobilanz da oben haben wir sogar Gutscheine bekommen um unsere Frauen zu beschenken... 

@Oktoberbiker
Das ist eine gewölbte Bodenbeschaffenheit, denke nicht das die da Asphalt drüberziehen.


----------



## NoFun (6. September 2010)

Genau die beiden Biker habe ich gesehen   Sogar mit Cube Triko .Sollte mir auch ne vorführung angucken, mir kam leider ne Wespe dazwischen dich mich grundlos unters Auge stach.


----------



## jaamaa (6. September 2010)

@NoFun
Nee, war noch ein junger Hüpfer. So unter 40 .

@OKtoBerIKE
Jo, war am Do. Das war aber keine Tour, da musste ich nach der Arbeit noch schnell zu Aldi. Mit Helm - Wald / ohne Helm - Stadtfahrten. Hatte da auch zwei Radler gesehen, aber so gewöhnliche Radler grüßt man ja nicht .

@Dustins
Wie.... jetzt im Cube Trikot??? Ich glaub wir müssen doch noch mal die Trikotsache anleiern. Wegen Style und so... 

@waldhase
Hallo??? Hattest du meine mail bekommen? (Damals irgendwann)


----------



## Dustins (7. September 2010)

@NoFun

dann hab ich dich  gesehen. Da hatte nur einer ein Kühlakku unter dem Auge, aber weit zum Bierwagen war es nicht  Die Wespen waren aber aus nervig...

@Jaamaa
Tobe-Man ist der mit dem Cube-Trikot, Cube-Tasse, Cube-Handschuhe, Cube-Bikeshort, Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz, Cube-Rennrad, Cube-Mountainbike, Cube....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OKtoBerIKE (7. September 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> @Oktoberbiker
> Das ist eine gewölbte Bodenbeschaffenheit, denke nicht das die da Asphalt drüberziehen.



ja ne  war auch spasssssig gemeint.


----------



## NoFun (7. September 2010)

Ja, genau das war ich :-D. Den Bierwagen habe ich nicht genutzt, war faul und bin mit dem Auto da hoch. Vielleicht bekommen wir mal eine Tour hin.


----------



## Dustins (8. September 2010)

das können wir sicherlich einrichten.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2010)

Hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen???


----------



## Greyarrow (11. September 2010)

@jaamaa: leider zu spät gesehen den beitrag...aber man hat sich ja dann unterwegs wenigstens mal getroffen.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2010)

Jo, so isses. Nice to meet you 
Überhaupt sehr positiv... die heutige Tour - einen IBC-Biker getroffen, ein Pilzsammler hat mir sein Butterpilzfeld verraten und bei dem Glitsch nicht einmal aufs Mett gelegt!

War aber ansonsten wieder nichts los im Wald.


----------



## Dustins (11. September 2010)

Morgen früh 9:45 auf dem Bismarkturm. Wer will der kann...


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2010)

Ich will - kann aber nicht - bin platt - war heute schon!

Viel Spaß beim rutschen.


----------



## Greyarrow (13. September 2010)

damit der thread nicht wieder untergeht...
auf auf gehts jetzt zur späten feierabendrunde^^


----------



## jaamaa (17. September 2010)

...such ...such...wo iss der Thread?







Nun mal mit einer etwas längeren Vorlaufzeit - Wie sieht es am So mit Biken aus? Höhenzug oder mal wieder Bodensteiner Klippen. Wetter ist egal. Vorschläge?

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greyarrow (18. September 2010)

moin...na, nach langen suchen den thread doch gefunden.

schade muss morgen leider arbeiten sonst wäre ich dabei.

edit: die bodensteiner klippen gefallen mir...die muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Dustins (18. September 2010)

ohh, klippen, cool, ich will...  ahh blöd, nur muss ich leider bis ende oktober beruflich nach bayern und morgen fahren...


----------



## jaamaa (18. September 2010)

Da du sicherlich erst Montag da sein mußt, reicht es ja wenn du So Abend losfährst. Dann schaffen wir ja morgen früh noch eine Runde. Wäre 05.00 Uhr Treffpunkt recht?


----------



## Dustins (18. September 2010)

ich muss leider so. bis 22uhr da sein. Also treffen wir uns kurz nach mitternacht. ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (18. September 2010)

Gut, ich lad nur noch ein paar Akkus für die Funzel auf.


----------



## Dustins (18. September 2010)

tja, hast du Eine über??? der Tobe stellt mir sonst immer eine Funzel. 
Nachtsichtgerät habe ich in der Arbeit vergessen...

So meine Familie verlangt nach mir. CU


----------



## jaamaa (18. September 2010)

Nee, bin für Nightrides nicht ausgerüstet. Und nächstes WE?


----------



## Greyarrow (19. September 2010)

bist du schon unterwegs? oder willst du noch los...hätte zeit und lust...zwar nochn bissl plat von gestern aber bei dem wetter muss man es ja ausnutzen...wäre so um 15.00 uhr abrufbereit...hab leider erst um 14.00uhr feierabend.


----------



## Dustins (19. September 2010)

bin nur jedes zweite we @home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2010)

Fahren so gegen 15 Uhr los. Also ca 15.30 Lichtenberg/Parkplatz. Wer Lust hat.


----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2010)

@Greyarrow
Hoffe die Sightseeingtrailtour war OK. Für die Statistik - es waren ca. 27km/300hm. Kleine Runde halt .

@Dustins
Bayern geht ja gar nicht!!! Komm da heile wieder raus. Und lass dir kein Dialekt andrehen.
Wollten nächstes WE noch mal in den Harz, entweder Shuttletour oder Park. Sollen wir verschieben?

Oh seh grad - du on. Schon angekommen?


----------



## Greyarrow (20. September 2010)

Jo Fands super.endlich mal ein paar andere trails gesehen und nicht alleine unterwegs gewesen. Hoffe nur euch hat's nix ausgemacht das ich doch teilweise etwas langsamer war.


----------



## Dustins (21. September 2010)

jo, bin Sonntag ca. 6std gefahren. Nee Dialekt nicht, aber Tinitus. Meine Stube ist neben der Startbahn von einem Jagdbombergeschwarder. Wenn du vor dem Block bist, dann mußt du dir die Ohren zu halten.

Ich komme nur alle zwei Wochen heim. Das wird also in den nächsten Wochen nix.


----------



## jaamaa (23. September 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich komme nur alle zwei Wochen heim. Das wird also in den nächsten Wochen nix.



OK! 

Falls danach mal was anliegt (Snowride/N8ride) sag Bescheid (aber erst nach den HFerien). 
Und ne Harztour schaffen wir dieses Jahr auch noch. Soll auch erst ab Weihnachten Schnee kommen. Und dann kann man den Bikepark ja auch mit dem Board abfahren.

Allen Anderen.... ruhigen Winterschlaf


----------



## Dustins (25. September 2010)

@jaamaa
Ich sag dann bescheid. Ich muss aber noch die schlüsselbein op machen. Die  platte muss ja raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. September 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> Die  platte muss ja raus.



Ach...was man hat, dass hat man!


----------



## Dustins (26. September 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ach...was man hat, dass hat man!


Ja, aber mal abgesehen vom Optischen (die sieht man extrem) schränkt Metall die Berufswahl ein.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (26. September 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Allen Anderen.... ruhigen Winterschlaf



ne, ne ich würd ja schon gern noch fahr´n. dummerweise hab ich meine bikez zerlegt.


----------



## jaamaa (26. September 2010)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> ne, ne ich würd ja schon gern noch fahr´n. dummerweise hab ich meine bikez zerlegt.



...na dann mal schnell wieder zusammenschrauben. Es soll nämlich die Woche mal einen schönen Tag geben, bevor es dann pünktlich zum WE wieder anfängt zu regnen.


----------



## Marc1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los. 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7045609/Bachdurchfahrt

den muss ich jetzt mal wieder bringen.

Sorry Christian


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (7. Oktober 2010)

Der Klassiker


----------



## Marc1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie heißt eigendlich das Lied, das diesen schönen Klassiker untermahlt.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (8. Oktober 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Wie heißt eigendlich das Lied, das diesen schönen Klassiker untermahlt.


Guckst/Hörst Du [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoNkfOHBzQk"]YouTube        - I Like To Move It, Move It - Madagascar (2) ( LONGER VERSION ) with lyrics[/nomedia]
oder so ähnlich;-)
LG, G-K-R


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (11. Oktober 2010)

es gibt dinge die dauern eeeeetwas länger. nu bin ich fertich mit basteln und die woche soll´s ja noch schön bleiben. außerdem hab ich urlaub. höhenzug ich komme.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (15. Oktober 2010)

ich mag den herbst. geiles bikewetter, klasse farben im wald und man hat auf den trails meistens ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (22. Oktober 2010)

Das schönste Bikerevier und dann so wenig los hier?


----------



## jaamaa (22. Oktober 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das schönste Bikerevier und dann so wenig los hier?





jaamaa schrieb:


> Allen Anderen.... ruhigen Winterschlaf



Sag ich doch....


----------



## waldhase (22. Oktober 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Das schönste Bikerevier und dann so wenig los hier?



Mensch Edith L, dich gibt es ja auch noch, ich dachte schon du hättest mit dem Golfen angefangen.
Wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen...vielleicht Sonntag in SZ??
VG.
WH.


----------



## Edith L. (22. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, Beruf, Familie und sonstige Verpflichtungen nötigen mich leider zu einer schöpferischen Bikepause!

Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## Simmel (23. Oktober 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ach ja, Beruf, Familie und sonstige Verpflichtungen nötigen mich leider zu einer schöpferischen Bikepause!
> 
> Ich gelobe Besserung!



ab 01.11. steht er euch zur Verfügung...


----------



## Thalor (23. Oktober 2010)

Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich ihn mit eigenen Augen auf dem Bike sehe!


----------



## Edith L. (25. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich ne gute Idee gleich wieder in den SZ-Mountains anzufangen!


----------



## jaamaa (27. Oktober 2010)

Stichwort Winterpokal! Was geht hier?


----------



## Dustins (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (29. Oktober 2010)

Also die wichtigste Vorbereitungsmaßnahme für den WP (ala BSCG) ist das staubdichte Einkellern des Bikes!


----------



## jaamaa (30. Oktober 2010)

Gut, irgendwo mitmachen oder selber Team gründen / wenn ja, wer macht es / neue Runde, neuer Teamname oder die Erfolgsgeschichte des letzten Teams fortsetzen / wer macht dann noch mit?


----------



## Dustins (30. Oktober 2010)

ich hätte morgen vormittag zeit für eine tour. Was wp angeht bin ich dabei und warum was ändern wollen.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Oktober 2010)

@Dustins
Also 1 Stunde habe ich morgen auf jeden Fall Zeit, von 2Uhr bis 2Uhr. Wann wolltest du wohin los?

@Thalor
Und hast du einen Keller?

@All
So....Frist läuft. Bewerbungen bitte mit Bild und kurzem Lebenslauf .


----------



## Thalor (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber ich nehme nicht am WP teil.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Oktober 2010)

Und das heißt was? Du nimmst nur nicht am WP teil, du fährst überhaupt nicht oder du bist der einzige BSler der doch im Winter fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (30. Oktober 2010)

Es heisst ich bin auch dieses Jahr wieder zu faul Punkte zu zählen und sie irgendwo einzutragen. Fahren tu ich schon.


----------



## Dustins (30. Oktober 2010)

ich denke es wird so ca. 09.30 neuzeit... Tobe fährt mit, geplant ist die bismarkturm, adlershorst gebh. engerode bad runde. 36km


----------



## jaamaa (30. Oktober 2010)

Dustins schrieb:


> 36km


Als genau ne Stunde. Das lässt sich einrichten. Wenn ihr bis Lichtenberg fahrt, würde ich dort einsteigen. Wann kann ich dann mit euch rechnen?


----------



## Dustins (30. Oktober 2010)

10:30-10:45 neuzeit.... Tobe sitzt gerade neben mir, er will mit ins team.... Also sehen wir uns morgen defenitiv?


----------



## jaamaa (31. Oktober 2010)

Jo, sehen uns dann morgen. Notfalls GSM


----------



## Dustins (31. Oktober 2010)

so, wir starten in 20min


----------



## Edith L. (31. Oktober 2010)

Schade, schon vergeben!

Komme gerade vom Abstauben!


----------



## Simmel (1. November 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Schade, schon vergeben!
> 
> Komme gerade vom Abstauben!



...ts, ts, ts...willst du etwa Punkte heute Abend eintragen?

Martin ist heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gekommen...bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich ihn ins Team lasse, versaut doch nur den Schnitt...außerdem wäre er der einzige BSler im Team


----------



## Edith L. (1. November 2010)

Punkte?  
Einen Punkt!


----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...außerdem wäre er der einzige BSler im Team



 ...wurde die BSCG etwa unterwandert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (1. November 2010)

Die Mitarbeiter der BSCG sind auf höhere Lagen umgesiedelt um, wenn die Flut kommt, von dort die Evakuierungsmaßnahmen zu koordinieren.


----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Punkte?
> Einen Punkt!


Tatsächlich! Aber wie kommt man mit Bikeln auf einen Punkt?

Der, oder besser gesagt, die Führende im WP hat heute gleich mal 48 Punkte vorgelegt. Erworben mit 12 Stunden  Fahrradfahren (Netto ohne Pausen!).


----------



## Edith L. (2. November 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Tatsächlich! Aber wie kommt man mit Bikeln auf einen Punkt?
> 
> Der, oder besser gesagt, die Führende im WP hat heute gleich mal 48 Punkte vorgelegt. Erworben mit 12 Stunden  Fahrradfahren (Netto ohne Pausen!).



.......in dem man sich nach der Arbeit und noch vor dem stressigen Feierabend einfach mal eben auf die Rolle klemmt! 
Für so (k)einen Auwand setze ich mich natürlich nicht aufs Bike, schmeiss mich in die Klamoten und radel draussen rum!

Nach den Helden im WP muss man sowieso nicht schauen, da wird eh beschissen was das Zeuch hält! Siehste den WP aber als eigene Motivation was zu machen, liegste richtig!


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (10. November 2010)

letze woche freitag hat´s mich ordentlich auf´s maul gehauen. bei dem versuch schnellstmöglich den wald, über den pfad oberhalb des gashäuschens???, zu verlassen ist mir ne feuchte wurzel zum verhängniss geworden.
aber der reihe nach. die xc feile ist nach langer bastelei fertig geworden, also auf´s rad und los. unterwegs fings an zu nieseln. egal! auf dem acker vor besagtem häuschen lag ein schild, schrift nach unten. egal. im wald kam mir dann später ein forstfahrzeug entgegen, hält neben mir und der typ fragt mich ob ich lebensmüde sei und angeschossen werden möchte  es wäre heute JAGD  und ich solle mich sputen aus dem wald zu kommen. na wenigstens hat er das schild auf mein anraten hin wieder aufgestellt.


----------



## Edith L. (11. November 2010)

Immerhin ohne Blei im Ar$ch! Sonst alles bis auf Kolateralschäden heile geblieben?


----------



## jaamaa (13. November 2010)

@Edith.L
Also entgegen Thalor's Aussage geht das das BSCG-Team im WP aber ganz schon ab. Streber!!! 

@OKtoBerIKE
Gashäuschen = Erdgas-Verteiler-Station = EVS + der Trail oberhalb = _EVS-Trail_. 

@Dustins
Hallenfussball???


----------



## Dustins (13. November 2010)

@jaamaa

Dienstsport! Hallenfussball ist doch eine "Sonstige Sportart" im WP


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (14. November 2010)

@ Edith L : ja, danke der nachfrage. alles heil geblieben. nur ein wenig verspannt um die schultern.

@ jaamaa :  nun wäre auch diese wissenslücke gefüllt.

anfang der woche bekomm ich wohl die forke die ich für mein AM in der bucht geschossen hab. dann ist das auch wieder komplett und kann zusammengeschraubt werden. ich überlege allerdings ernsthaft dem antrieb noch ein 2 x 10  upgrade zu verpassen...*nachdenk*
... besser ich warte damit auf schlechteres wetter *grübel*.


----------



## Marc1111 (14. November 2010)

Alpen X 2011 . 
Heckmair Route, oder der "Flug der Schwalben", 
Oberstdorf zum Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. November 2010)

_*Upps.... das wollte ich nicht!*_ ​


----------



## Edith L. (21. November 2010)

Cooles Bild!

Nicht wirklich die Bezwingung des Hindernisses versucht,oder?


----------



## jaamaa (21. November 2010)

Nee....nee!
Habe zwar nen Bashguard, aber das ist dann doch zuviel.


----------



## Dustins (22. November 2010)

Jaamaa war gestern in Engerode unterwegs.


----------



## waldhase (28. November 2010)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Alpen X 2011 .
> Heckmair Route, oder der "Flug der Schwalben",
> Oberstdorf zum Gardasee



Wie heißt die Reisegesellschaft?
VG
WH


----------



## Marc1111 (29. November 2010)

PN.. Waldhase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

merry Xmas and a happy new year​ 
Frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr​ 
Feliz Navidad y un feliz año nuevo​ 

​


----------



## jaamaa (11. Januar 2011)

*





Welcome back, Bruchpilot! *
 ...dann kann ja P2011 starten 

*||
\/*​


----------



## Dustins (11. Januar 2011)

Jo geht steil...

Brauchen wir für den Spaß ein FullFace oder  Oberkörperprotektoren???
Bin mir da noch nicht so sicher.... Mein Name ist ja Programm ;-)

Kannst du mir bitte den Link für die Pedalen geben... die wollte ich mir jetzt noch kaufen!
Ist ja schon ein paar Tage her und ich finden den nicht


----------



## jaamaa (13. Januar 2011)

_Brauchen wir fr den Spa ein FullFace oder Oberkrperprotektoren???_
_Bin mir da noch nicht so sicher.... Mein Name ist ja Programm ;-)_

FF ...hmm ...einerseits schön sicher, aber ich fahr lieber mit normalo Helm. Bin ja eh imma langsaaaam unterwegs! Das übliche an Protektoren reicht mir.


_Kannst du mir bitte den Link fr die Pedalen geben... die wollte ich mir jetzt noch kaufen!_
_Ist ja schon ein paar Tage her und ich finden den nicht_

Find ich auch nicht mehr, aber die 2010er sind so gut wie ausverkauft! Welche Farbe wolltest du? Rot? Evtl. bei CRC, da habe ich noch welche zu einem guten Preis gesehen. Oder noch auf die 2011er warten. Die werden aber bestimmt erst ab März lieferbar sein. 

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung. Denn mit Klickies wird dann das hier schwierig...




​


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. Februar 2011)

nanu??? salzgitter is weg. ma wieder vorzerren. ganz schön frostig auf´m bike dieser tage. zeit das sommer wird.


----------



## Marc1111 (9. März 2011)




----------



## Der Nachbar (11. März 2011)

Hallo, fährt einer von euch an diesem schönen WE eine kleine Tour ???.


----------



## Marc1111 (11. März 2011)

ja, Sonntag wenns klappt, Samstag Nachmittag auch.


----------



## toto_cube (13. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich war letztes WE an der Innerste und bin dann übern Berg in Richtung Bodenstein.
Bissel matschig - ging aber.
Hauptsache, es wird wieder warm und grün - die Wälder shen noch so trostlos aus.

Gruß


----------



## Marc1111 (13. März 2011)

Heute Mittag im HZ an der Burg war richtig was los an Bikern.

Bei dem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (13. März 2011)

So die erste Runde gefahren in diesem Jahr und gleich ein Night-Ride.
Da war natürlich nix mehr los im Wald, aber dafür konnt man es gleich bergab richtig rollen lassen. So muss es sein!!!


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2011)

Servus,
ich hatte am späten Nachmittag noch überlegt ob ich losfahr. Aber es hätte sich nicht mehr gelohnt... ohne Lm auf dem Helm. Bin aber an der Sache dran, damit ich mit den Herren Illuminatoren mitreden und fahren kann.


----------



## Marc1111 (15. März 2011)

Nicht nur dran sein, einfach nur machen.


----------



## jaamaa (15. März 2011)

...wenn einfach immer einfach einfach wäre. Iss es aber nicht!


----------



## Marc1111 (16. März 2011)

Hast recht.


----------



## Schimcu (17. März 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich wollte mich speziell in dem Theard vorstellen, da sich hier wohl die SZ-MTB Gemeinde rumtummelt.
Kurz zu mir, ich bin 27 Jahre und komme ebenfalls aus Salzgitter. Das MTB fahren habe ich erst vor kurzen angefangen,  bin vorher ca. 10 Jahre Trial gefahren.
Habe hier gelegentlich schon den einen oder anderen Thread verfolgt, jetzt will ich nicht mehr einfach nur im verborgenen bleiben. Also vielleicht sich man sich ja mal in den Lichtenbergen.

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## Marc1111 (18. März 2011)

Willkommen


----------



## toto_cube (18. März 2011)

Nabend!

Ich bin die letzten Tage oft am Schrauben.
Das neue Bike soll ja auch mal fertig werden.
Habe jetzt zum Testen einen RS monarch verbaut - etwas weich, aber ich prob das mal!
Auf dem Höhenzug fahre ich in der letzten Zeit eher selten.
Habe mir ein Heckträger fürs Auto besorgt und dann geht es in den Harz - jedenfalls wenn alles fertig ist.

Grüße


----------



## Schimcu (18. März 2011)

Abend,

bevor es fÃ¼r mich in den Harz muss ich meine Kondition verbessern. Zudem ist MTB zum Trial fahren was ganz anderes... da muss ich mich auch erstmal dran gewÃ¶hnen . Finde Salzgitter eigentlich optimal, wenn man in der NÃ¤he fÃ¼r eins, zwei Stunden ein bisschen Fun haben will.
Morgen gehts wieder nach Lichtenbergî


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toto_cube (18. März 2011)

Hi!

Ja, das Problem mit der Fitness - ich konnte mich leider nicht so auf den Frühling vorbereiten, wie ich wollte. Bin aber schon 2 mal gefahren und hatte gleich wieder die Druckstellen am Ars...!
Ja, der Höhenzug ist schon eine Herausforderung, weil es da ein paar nette Steigungen gibt. Da braucht man die richtige Übersetzung und das Training.
Die letzten Jahre bin ich immer zunehmend größere Runden bis nach Goslar / Langelsheim gefahren - das wird aber irgendwann öde - vor allem bei Gegenwind ..
Aber ne kurze Runde fahre ich gerne mal bei uns um die Bärenköpfe (ca 1 Std und mehr).
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird!


----------



## Marc1111 (18. März 2011)

Das Wetter wird schon. Da geht bestimmt was am WE!


----------



## Marc1111 (20. März 2011)

Ab in den Wald.​


----------



## Der Nachbar (20. März 2011)

Hallo, hoffe alle hatten ein schönes Wochenende.
Zum Thema Kondition: Habe einen halbjahres Vertrag im Solewellenbad wo man Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag einen Spinningkurs mitmachen kann, ist ideal um den Winter zu überbrücken. Eine 10 Karte für Kurse gibts aber auch. Die Leute sind supernett und einmal im Jahr findet ein 4 Stunden Spinning Marathon statt. Also für den nächsten Winter vormerken.

Schönen Start in die neue Woche wünscht euch Der Nachbar


----------



## Dustins (30. März 2011)

!!!Wettervorschau für das Wochenende!!!

Samstag und Sonntag tieffliegende Biker im Salzgitter Höhenzug mit strahlenden Gesichtern bei ca. 20 Grad.

Der Wetterfrosch


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2011)

20 °C sind ja voll ätzend. Da geht es wieder los mit dem Schwitzen. Aber gefahren wird auf jeden Fall. 
Hast du Zeit? Wollte Sa Nachm. entweder Hi oder BoKlip, mal was anderes sehen. Immer diese 'fahr ich heute links oder rechts rum' Variante nervt.

!... t-78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (30. März 2011)

BoKlip ist mal was... 
Nachmittags??? Ich bin da ja eher der Typ mit dem frühen Vogel.
Ich frag mal meine Regierung was die so geplant hat.

Counte mal weiter... Kann schon kaum noch schlafen


----------



## proette (1. April 2011)

Moin,
an die Biker die nach Ihrer Tour im Waldhotel Burgberg Ihr Weizen genießen danke für den Tipp mit dieser Seite. Habe mich gleich prompt angemeldet und hoffe das wir so nun bald mal ne Tour starten können durch den Lichtenberger Wald.


----------



## Dustins (1. April 2011)

@ jaamaa
mein WE-Plan kommt zu keiner Übereinstimmung mit deinem.
Ostern hört sich gut an...
BoKi oder Hi ist mir Wurst. Hi war ich noch nicht... BoKi ist aber auch schön

@ proette
aus welcher Ecke kommstz du?


----------



## jaamaa (1. April 2011)

Dustins schrieb:


> @ jaamaa
> mein WE-Plan kommt zu keiner Übereinstimmung mit deinem.
> Ostern hört sich gut an...
> BoKi oder Hi ist mir Wurst. Hi war ich noch nicht... BoKi ist aber auch schön



Na dann nicht! 
Ostern dann BoKi mit Guide.

t -75  ))))


----------



## proette (1. April 2011)

@ Dustin
ich komme aus Osterlinde.


----------



## Marc1111 (1. April 2011)

proette schrieb:


> Moin,
> an die Biker die nach Ihrer Tour im Waldhotel Burgberg Ihr Weizen genießen danke für den Tipp mit dieser Seite. Habe mich gleich prompt angemeldet und hoffe das wir so nun bald mal ne Tour starten können durch den Lichtenberger Wald.


 

welcome


----------



## Marc1111 (3. April 2011)

Salve,

war heute Vormittag richtig was los im HZ.
Bin Westerlinde, HZ zur Burg gefahren.

Und pünklich zum Regen zurück.


M.


----------



## jaamaa (3. April 2011)

Wieso , wenn du doch pünktlich zurück warst? Dann hast du doch Glück gehabt, also ein .

vg j


----------



## Marc1111 (4. April 2011)

war auf den Regen bezogen. Und nicht auf einen nassen A.... bei der Heimfahrt.


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2011)

@E430
Danke für den Tipp mit den Kopfhörern. Habe ich dann gleich am So ausprobiert.... erfolgreich! Erleichtert die Sache ungemein. 

Ostern *!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (18. April 2011)

Hallo Biker,
wer hätte denn lust und Zeit am Ostermontag an unserer alljährlichen Bodensteinerklippen-tour teilzunehmen?
Start gegen 10Uhr am Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
Also,wer lust hat bitte melden.
Gruß E430


----------



## waldhase (18. April 2011)

E430 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> wer hätte denn lust und Zeit am Ostermontag an unserer alljährlichen Bodensteinerklippen-tour teilzunehmen?
> Start gegen 10Uhr am Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
> Also,wer lust hat bitte melden.
> Gruß E430



Auf geht's wer das verpasst hat selber schuld
aber sag mal was ist denn das für ein Profilfoto von dir?


----------



## jaamaa (18. April 2011)

E430 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> wer hätte denn lust und Zeit am Ostermontag an unserer alljährlichen Bodensteinerklippen-tour teilzunehmen?
> Start gegen 10Uhr am Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
> Also,wer lust hat bitte melden.
> Gruß E430



Wer konnte als Scout angeworben werden, um planloses Umherirren zu vermeiden?


----------



## hoyma (19. April 2011)

E430 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> wer hätte denn lust und Zeit am Ostermontag an unserer alljährlichen Bodensteinerklippen-tour teilzunehmen?
> Start gegen 10Uhr am Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
> Also,wer lust hat bitte melden.
> Gruß E430


Bis jetzt muss ich noch nicht arbeiten, was sich aber eventuell noch ändern könnte. Ich würde mich dann mal einklinken.
Vielleicht kann ich euch als Baddeckenstedter noch den einen oder anderen unentdeckten Trail zeigen.


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2011)

E430 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> wer hätte denn lust und Zeit am Ostermontag an unserer alljährlichen Bodensteinerklippen-tour teilzunehmen?
> Start gegen 10Uhr am Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
> Also,wer lust hat bitte melden.
> Gruß E430



Auch wenn ich nicht aktiv mitradeln kann hoffe ich doch, dass ihr viel Spaß habt. Ich habe gerade mit Jochen tel. und ihn gefragt ob er wieder den Hasen macht und wie er so ist, hat er auch spontan zugesagt.
Also Oster-MO. 10:00 Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg. 
Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich zum fotografieren......


----------



## E430 (19. April 2011)

@Waldhase
vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.
So besser mit dem Profilbild


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2011)

E430 schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.
> So besser mit dem Profilbild



Schönes Foto - das Rad eine Rakete


----------



## Der Nachbar (20. April 2011)

Hallo, fährt da irgendeiner mit ?. Hört sich ja interessant an.

"Pfützen und Steigungen machen Reiz der Radtour aus

WOLFENBÜTTEL Mit dem Mountainbike durch den Oderwald
Samstag den 23 April"

Hier der Link zu Zeitungsbericht

http://www.newsclick.de/index.jsp/menuid/13612064/artid/14064195


----------



## E430 (20. April 2011)

@ Der Nachbar
bis jetzt sind wir sechs Mann!
Da kommen aber bestimmt noch welche zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2011)

@E430
Ich denke er meint nicht die Ostertour, sondern die 'Pfützentour mit dem Geländerad durch den Oderwald' aus der Salzgitter/Braunschweiger Zeitung.


----------



## ChristianS (21. April 2011)

Moin Männer,
ich bin am Montag beim BoKlippen Rocken dabei.


----------



## BENjammin (21. April 2011)

Moin,.... 
als Neuling und Wiederanfänger die Frage in die Runde, habt Ihr Tracks aufgezeichnet die ich mir mal von der Umgebung anschauen könnte ?

Danke & Gruß
 BENjammin


----------



## Marc1111 (21. April 2011)

Bin dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei, muss Arbeiten.

1. Mai schon was geplant??

Gruss Marc


----------



## E430 (22. April 2011)

@jaamaa
hast recht, habe ich wohl falsch verstanden!!! 

Fährt denn jemand mit in WF?
Höhrt sich interessant an?


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht aktiv mitradeln kann hoffe ich doch, dass ihr viel Spaß habt. Ich habe gerade mit Jochen tel. und ihn gefragt ob er wieder den Hasen macht und wie er so ist, hat er auch spontan zugesagt.
> Also Oster-MO. 10:00 Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg.
> Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich zum fotografieren......



Ich komme zum fotografieren...! Also schick machen und dabei sein!
Viele dicke bunte Eier.
WH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Nachbar (23. April 2011)

Hallo, die "Tour de Oderwald" vom ADFC Wolfenbüttel war klasse.
Traumhaftes Wetter und eine gut vorbereitete Streckenführung durch den ADFC.
Es waren knapp 50 MTB Fahrer und Fahrerinnen. Temposchnitt 18 Km/h bei 35 Km mit ein paar kleinen Pausen. Es gab teilweise ein ziemliches Gedränge an den Engpässen, aber alle haben Rücksicht und Toleranz gezeigt. Also beim nächsten Mal ( steht auf der ADFC WF Homepage) bin ich wieder mit dabei.

Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Osterfest


----------



## Dustins (24. April 2011)

Moin,

ich komme morgen dann auch mit auf die Tour.
10Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg. Ist das in Holle oder wo finde ich den Sportplatz?


----------



## hoyma (24. April 2011)

Dustins schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich komme morgen dann auch mit auf die Tour.
> 10Uhr Sportplatz Wohldenberg. Ist das in Holle oder wo finde ich den Sportplatz?



Durch Sillium an der Einfahrt zum Wohldenberg vorbei, wieder ein Stück bergab liegt der Sportplatz am Wald direkt an der Hauptstraße.
bis morgen...


----------



## Dustins (25. April 2011)

Ich muss dann doch leider kurzfristig absagen. Sorry und viel Spaß


----------



## Dustins (25. April 2011)

Sammelbestellung

wer bracht Schläuche

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41990

ab 10 stk für 2,15 incl. Versand.

Eine PN an mich und schon geht die Bestellung am Mittwoch raus.

Komme bis jetzt auf 12 Presta und 5 Schrader.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Mai 2011)

_Servus,
wer Lust auf die schönsten Trails Salzgitter's hat, kann sich am Sonntag__ uns__ gerne anschliessen. Wir fahren von Lichtenberg über Adlerhorst bis Bad und zurück. Es werden so 40 km, ganz locker!

Abfahrt *09.40 Uhr* Parkplatz Lichtenberg

Jeder kann hier mitfahren! Es wird kein Rennen gefahren, hier steht der Spaß im Vordergrund_


----------



## Marc1111 (7. Mai 2011)

Immer wenn ich keine Zeit habe!


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (9. Mai 2011)

***luftpumpe gefunden***

ich war heut vormittag ( ja urlaub  ) zwischen gebhartshagen und bad unterwegs. von geb aus unter der eisenbahnbrücke durch am hundeheim??? vorbei geradeaus richtung bismarkturm. um ca. 11.00 uhr hab ich an einem neuen pavillion am reihersee halt gemacht. bei der weiterfahrt wurde ich von einem canyonfahrer überholt. schwarzes rad, schwarzer lycra´s und ebensolches trikot. ein stück weiter oben an einer steilen rampe hab ich dann jedenfalls die pumpe gefunden. sollte das deine sein canyonfahrer, kannst ja mal laut geben.
ansonsten war wiedermal richtig geil. auf dem rückweg bin ich ´n büschen vom hauptweg abgekommen. irgendwo im unterholz hatte wohl ein tier sein geschäft gemacht. was ein riesenhaufen *eeek*. ehrlich, ich möchte kein tier treffen das solche haufen macht. gibt es auf dem höhenzug grizzleys ???


----------



## jaamaa (9. Mai 2011)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> gibt es auf dem höhenzug grizzleys ???


 
Sicherlicht nicht, aber große Hunde und inkontinente Spaziergänger. Niemals die Wege verlassen!


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2011)

Hier ist ja richtig was los! Die 2000er Marke wird dieser Thread bestimmt nie schaffen .

Frage: Ist der Kammtrail zw. Adlerhorst und Gebh. im letzten Drittel wieder frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schimcu (24. Mai 2011)

Abend,

bin am Samstag meine Standardtour (Lichtenberg - Bissmarckturm) gefahren und da war der Abschnitt nicht befahrbar.

Beste Greetz


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2011)

Gibt es evtl. eine aktuellere Statusmeldung? Das ist ja immerhin die Hauptverkehrsader des heimischen Waldes. Ist schon blöd, wenn man da nicht weiterkommt und links den Schotterweg runter muß... sinnlose Hm Vernichtung


----------



## Marc1111 (25. Mai 2011)

Noch nicht frei.


----------



## Schimcu (25. Mai 2011)

Hoffe am We ist wieder alles frei

Haben die überhaupt angefangen?

Beste Greetz

--------------------------
Carbon statt Kondition!


----------



## Marc1111 (25. Mai 2011)

Nein


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2011)

Bin grad mal selber gucken gefahren, und...?????????  Ja, man kommt wieder durch .


----------



## Schimcu (26. Mai 2011)

Top, das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten...
Dann ist das We gerettet!

Beste Greetz
Schimcu

-------------------------
Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## Marc1111 (28. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524064


----------



## Marc1111 (28. Mai 2011)

Morgen irgend jemand was im HZ oder so geplant??

Werden morgen eine kleine Tour drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E430 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wir treffen uns morgen um 11 Uhr in Osterlinde( Kreuzung Burgdorf),
wollen dann Richtung Derneburg fahren.
Wer lust hat, kann gerne mitkommen.
Bis jetzt sind wir drei Mann.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524064



???...
Ist mir aber zuviel Verkehr auf den Trails


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (7. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... sinnlose Hm Vernichtung



auch wenn der anlaß kein schöner ist, für diese wortschöpfung hast du ´n preis verdient


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2011)

So... die Zeiten sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren!

Wurden heute von E-Bikes gejagt. Wir sind zusammen mit dem Bikerpärchen, beide so um die 80 Jahre alt, in Gebh. am Schießplatz auf dem Weg hoch zum Umspannwerk eingebogen. Der durch die flinke Schrankendurchfahrt erzielte Vorsprung schmolz kontinuierlich dahin. Auch durch ein massives Erhöhen der Trittfrequenz konnten wir sie nicht abschütteln. Ich bin da noch nie so die Steigung hoch gehetzt. Erst durch ein Abbiegen in den Trail Richtung Burg waren sie dann weg. 
Also wenn das die Regel wird...


----------



## Thalor (12. Juni 2011)

... wirst Du zur Ego-Rettung auch ein E-Bike bestellen.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> ... wirst Du zur Ego-Rettung auch ein E-Bike bestellen.



NIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! BÄH. 
Das ist ja noch schlimmer als so'n Roller. Da gibt es durchaus andere Methoden, seinen Ego nicht dieser Gefahr auszusetzen, wie z.B. 


eine Panne vorzutäuschen und die E-Biker ziehen zulassen
wenn Fiskars am Mann schnell ein Baum fällen, quer über den Weg
radeln, radeln, radeln... denn ewig hält kein Akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (13. Juni 2011)

Realistisch gesehen bleibt da nur Möglichkeit 1...
Denn ne Axt am Mann, beim Biken? - Mal ehrlich!
Und bzgl. des Akkus ist davon auszugehen, dass er länger hält, als Deiner.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juni 2011)

@Thalor, ich darf noch anmerken... 
Es kommen durchaus alle drei Möglichkeiten in Betracht. 

1. Panne... iss klar. 

2.Um einen Stamm zu fällen bedarf es keiner Axt. Das schafft man locker mit ner Säge in 30 sek. 

3. Nach dem Höhentraining in den Alpen mit mehrstündigen, natürlich gewollten, Tragepassagen, kann kein Akku solange halten wie meiner. Außerdem wird die Akkuleistung überschätzt, denn dort kann man mitlerweile an fast jeder Hütten sein Akku wechseln lassen. Falls es doch eng werden sollte, kann man den E-Trend selber nutzen, indem man mal kurz an einen der zahlreichen Viehzäune packt. Ist sehr vitalisierend...


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juni 2011)

Noch was zum voten für das Foto der Woche...

_Norddeutsche Biker sind härter                                     _





 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/920207​


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Juni 2011)

Und welcher bist Du ???


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2011)

Keiner! Ich geh doch bei Regen nicht raus...


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Juni 2011)

Das hab ich auch nicht anderst erwartet.



12 Tage bis Alpen-X 2011!


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> 12 Tage bis Alpen-X 2011!



Gestern war Schneefallgrenze bei 1600m . Aber in 12 Tagen fängt der Sommer an .


----------



## Marc1111 (20. Juni 2011)

Glaubst Du, höchster Punkt ist dieses Jahr 3168Hm.
Da ist noch Schnee.

Werde mal einen bauen..


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2011)

Welche Route ist angesagt?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich wollte mich mal vorstellen und dachte mir, hier wäre der richtige Ort dafür ^^
Also ich heiße Daniel werde noch diesen Monat 16 und komme aus Salzgitter Gebhardshagen. Ich bin seit diesem Jahr stolzer Besitzter eines Cube LTD Comp 2010 Hardtail MTB und bin damit so oft es geht in den Lichtenbergen und Umgebung unterwegs. Ich fahre Trails, Waldautobahn, und alles was im Wald noch Spaß macht =)

liebe Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (9. Juli 2011)

Moin BlackCubeSZ,

herzlich willkommen in der Foren-Gemeinde. 
Man wird sich sicherlich mal auf den Trail begegnen.

Gruß Dustins


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juli 2011)

@Dustins
Das man sich hier mal trifft...


----------



## Deleted 207790 (9. Juli 2011)

Hab mich vor ein paar Tagen auch mal wieder da hochgequält, das letzte Mal da hoch war eindeutig zu lange her


----------



## Dustins (9. Juli 2011)

@ Jaamaa

ja, eher selten geworden. Der "Trail" hier wurde ja eher wenig benutzt und daher zugewachsen. Muss man mal frei schneiden, aber allein.... 


Los Männer auf die Räder. Der Berg ruft. 
Äh,.... Hügel, Saalbach hat die Dimension meines Denkes in Punkto Höhe, Höhenmeter und Downhill verändert.


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juli 2011)

Dustins schrieb:


> Los Männer auf die Räder. Der Berg ruft.



Ähhh... das ist so flach hier.
Ich war fleißig, das Vid ist fertig. Erstmal in der Family-Version. Voll ....


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. Juli 2011)

> Los Männer auf die Räder. Der Berg ruft.



Jawohl, Gebhardshagen - Adlerhorst - Wurzelweg lässt sich prima fahren,
dann noch zum "entspannen" eine runde Salzgittersee und unverhofft mitten im Benefiz-_Sparkassen-Lauf gelandet  
Die haben mal doof geschaut als da 2 Mountainbiker durchs Ziel geschossen sind ^^
_


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juli 2011)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> dann noch zum "entspannen" eine runde Salzgittersee



Beim 'um den See fahren' kann man doch überhaupt nicht entspannen. Erfordert höchste Konzentration um nicht mit Fußgängern, Kindern, Hunden, Joggern, Skatern und n.v.m. zu kollidieren. Da ist es im Wald wesentlich ruhiger


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. Juli 2011)

Ja da sachst du was, hatte heute auch einen kleinen Zwischenfall mit einer Nordikwalkerin die mich zwar gesehen aber nach meinem Mitfahrer den Weg wieder zugemacht hat... Kurzerhand musste ich dann halb wegs in einen Dornenbusch ausweichen, sodass mein linker Arm jetzt sehr nach Sadomaso aussieht


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2011)

Dustins schrieb:


> Äh,.... Hügel, Saalbach hat die Dimension meines Denkes in Punkto Höhe, Höhenmeter und Downhill verändert.



Dann schau dir lieber mal das hier an. Tolles Video, fast so gut wie unseres . Und dann erklär mir mal die Sache mit dem Grip. Wie machen die das? Bei mir funktioniert das so nicht!

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (11. Juli 2011)

Hat ja nicht bei jedem geklappt. Augen zu und durch!!!


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Juli 2011)

Heute mal die Wunden der Transalp 2011 behandeln lassen.
Ich hab erst mal Pause.
Kleiner 2 Fach-Überschlag kurz vor Riva. Sonst keine Schäden.
Nix gemerkt, und weiter gefahren. Wurde zu Hause schmerzhaft.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2011)

Mensch, du machst ja Sachen. Aber noch Glück gehabt, oder? Wie ist das denn passiert, wo gegen gefahren oder einfach vorn rüber?
Aber trotzdem ein dickes Lob für dein Durchhaltevermögen. Hätte ich aber auch so gemacht. Erst mal ankommen - ist ja schließlich schon alles bezahlt. Jammern kann man dann zu Hause .
Den einfachen Ü-Schlag hatte ich auch geschafft, allerdings befand ich mich anschliessend in einer mißlichen Lage verknotet unter meinem Bike. Dank nochmal an meine Retter


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Juli 2011)

War in einer Geröllfeld-Abfahrt, mehrere Große Steinplatten hintereinander, über die ersten rüber, dann hat es mich scheinbar ausgehebelt.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2011)

Jo, geht schnell.
Und 1x/2x durch oder nur angeknackst?


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Juli 2011)

Alles was man machen kann außer durchgebrochen. Glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Marc1111 (11. Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Szenen mit sehr schönen Momenten... ​ 

​


----------



## jaamaa (14. August 2011)

***PUSH***
Hey Threadersteller... die 2000er naht!

Habe gestern mal eine kleine Runde nähe Burg gemacht. Erstaunlicherweise ist bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher alles richtig trocken. Also nicht von dem schlechtem Wetter abschrecken lassen .


----------



## Marc1111 (14. August 2011)

War am Freitag im HZ.


----------



## waldhase (15. August 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> War am Freitag im HZ.



Mit Bike?


----------



## waldhase (15. August 2011)

Nachdem ja alles gut verschraubt ist bei mir, sollten wir bald mal wieder durch die SZ Wälder hirschen. Mein Kalender sagt, z.B. 28.08. oder 04.09.

PS.: Der erste Antworter hat die 2000 und gibt bei der Runde eine Runde aus


----------



## Dustins (17. August 2011)

2000


----------



## Artis1986 (17. August 2011)

Huhu,
sobald ich wieder fahren darf, werd da nun auch fter mal fahren, vllt sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## waldhase (17. August 2011)

Artis1986 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> sobald ich wieder fahren darf, werd da nun auch fter mal fahren, vllt sieht man sich ja mal.



Wieso so ne Platte hält schon viel aus. Seit wann bist du denn verschraubt?
Meine ist jetzt 4 Monate drin und sein 4 Wochen fahre ich wieder durchs Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nachdem ja alles gut verschraubt ist bei mir, sollten wir bald mal wieder durch die SZ Wälder hirschen. Mein Kalender sagt, z.B. 28.08. oder 04.09.
> 
> PS.: Der erste Antworter hat die 2000 und gibt bei der Runde eine Runde aus




@Dustins, die Runde geht auf Dich
Vielleicht am 28.08. oder 04.09.


----------



## Artis1986 (17. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieso so ne Platte hält schon viel aus. Seit wann bist du denn verschraubt?
> Meine ist jetzt 4 Monate drin und sein 4 Wochen fahre ich wieder durchs Gelände.



Ist jetzt erst seid dem 25.07 drin. N bissl durchn Wald bin ich schon gefahren, aber richtig durchs Gelände, da warte ich lieber noch n bissl.


----------



## Marc1111 (17. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mit Bike?


 


Mit Bike.

Bei mir sind beide Termine für HZ möglich.


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2011)

Kaum ist das mit dem 'Einen Ausgeben' geklärt, trauen sich wieder alle zu schreiben. Und einer von euch geschraubten müsste sein Benutzerbild ändern. Man kommt ja ganz durcheinander .

Hatten gestern viel Spaß in Braunlage


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (17. August 2011)

Also wenn man schon einen ausgegeben bekommt, kann man sich das ganze ja nicht entgehen lassen ^^
28.8 und 4.9 wär kein Problem


----------



## Marc1111 (17. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Kaum ist das mit dem 'Einen Ausgeben' geklärt, trauen sich wieder alle zu schreiben. Und einer von euch geschraubten müsste sein Benutzerbild ändern. Man kommt ja ganz durcheinander .
> 
> Hatten gestern viel Spaß in Braunlage


 

Your Bike, Leih Bike????


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Your Bike, Leih Bike????


Yesterday... my bike 4 4 hours . Later... I'm bikeless . Next weeks/month bad mood .


----------



## Marc1111 (17. August 2011)

Ok.


----------



## Dustins (17. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Kaum ist das mit dem 'Einen Ausgeben' geklärt, trauen sich wieder alle zu schreiben. Und einer von euch geschraubten müsste sein Benutzerbild ändern. Man kommt ja ganz durcheinander .



Ich nicht, ich habe das schon richtig lange drin.



Ihr seit alles Saufnasen und Schnorrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2011)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ihr seit alles Saufnasen



Hey... ich sag nur 'Felix auf Reisen' 


             Kennst du den schon
* Neuer Clip von Danny MacAskill: Industrial Revolutions *


----------



## waldhase (17. August 2011)

@Termin!
Nu Butter bei de Fische...wann, wohin, wer?


----------



## jaamaa (18. August 2011)

Also ich kann sowohl am 28.08.2012 wie auch am 04.09.2012


----------



## Marc1111 (19. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Termin!
> Nu Butter bei de Fische...wann, wohin, wer?


 
28.08.   11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Burg Lichtenberg.
Fehlt nur noch die Strecke!


----------



## waldhase (19. August 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> 28.08.   11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Burg Lichtenberg.
> Fehlt nur noch die Strecke!



So machen wir das!
Eine schöne Strecke kann bestimmt Jaaaaaamaaa zusammenstellen
Also sind wir schon mal 3!


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2011)

Ihr kennt euch doch auch im HZ aus. Wenn es jedoch euer Wunsch ist, werde ich gerne eine schöne Strecke zusammenstellen oder versuchen einen Local zum Guiden zu bewegen. Auf meine Wenigkeit müßt ihr allerdings verzichten, da ich zwar nicht wegen schönheitschirurgischer Metallverpflanzungen, aber wegen kaufmänischer Einkauf/Verkaufs- Fehlplanung von Bike-Hardware pausieren muß. Alles ausverkauft... CU 2012! 
Mit meinem Hardtail fahre ich definitiv nicht mehr, da ich das meinen Bandscheiben nicht mehr zumuten möchte. Außerdem fährt ein HT nach einigen Fullyjahren richtig kagge!

Vorschlag wäre ab der Burg südlich und je nach Zeit hinter Bad zwei SuperTrails zu fahren. Die kennt ihr beide noch nicht. Zurück dann über den Kammweg. Ich kann ja mal ein Track planen und schicken oder ich laufe mit.

Ihr könnt euch aber auch solidarisch erklären und auf die Bikes verzichten. Dann wäre eine schöne Wanderrunde durch den Wald angesagt. Wanderstöcke gibt es dann von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (19. August 2011)

Der Parkplatz direkt oben an der Burg, oder der am Grillplatz ein Stückchen weiter unten? ^^ Da wo man den tollen Ausblick an der Rodelwiese hat ...

Werde evt. auch spontan vorbei kommen, also plan lieber ein wenig mehr ein


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2011)

'Parkplatz Burg Lichtenberg' ist evtl. etwas irreführend. Aber so sind sie die Hildesheimer .
Es ist natürlich immer der Parkplatz an der Burgbergstr./K 1 gemeint, da wo man gegenüber auch den tollen Ausblick an der Rodelwiese hat. Nicht der oben am Waldhotel Burgberg.

Die Burgbergstr. war die Wochen für KFZ komplett gesperrt. Wenn das zu dem Termin immer noch so sein sollte, sage ich hier Bescheid und nenne eine alternative Anfahrt.


----------



## waldhase (19. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ..aber wegen kaufmänischer Einkauf/Verkaufs- Fehlplanung von Bike-Hardware pausieren muß. Alles ausverkauft... CU 2012!



Wie, hat dich die Weltmarke Canyon schon wieder verladen 
Manchmal ist sparen, teuer
Können wir nicht irgendetwas schweißen oder über den Canyon "wer tauscht mit mir" thread etwas organisieren
Wäre doch schade...
LG WH


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2011)

Nein, nein...nix verladen! Habe nur die Gelegenheit wahrgenommen das Bike mit neuem Hinterbau zu veräußern. Ging halt schneller weg als mir lieb war. Mein Nächstes könnte evtl. sogar wieder ein Canyon werden!  Jaaaaaaaaa.... denn sparen heißt nicht billig.


----------



## Dustins (19. August 2011)

Das soll einer verstehen.. 
Kaufst du dir jetzt Canyon Torque?


----------



## jaamaa (20. August 2011)

Dustins schrieb:


> Das soll einer verstehen..
> Kaufst du dir jetzt Canyon Torque?



Was ist denn unverständlich... 
Du weißt doch noch was der weise Mann W. aus S. in Ö. gesagt hat: _Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen... außer durch noch mehr Federweg_.
 Was ich mir aber zulegen werde, weiß ich wirklch noch nicht. Es muß ja nicht unbedingt das Torque sein, es gibt ja auch noch das Strive, oder..., oder..., oder. Im Moment gibt es jedenfalls nichts, außer Schrott.


----------



## Dustins (22. August 2011)

nicht der Federweg... eher die Marke und Erfahrungen.


----------



## Marc1111 (24. August 2011)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> 28.08. 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Burg Lichtenberg.
> Fehlt nur noch die Strecke!


 

Ich zähle 3. Noch mehr????


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2011)

Moin,
wer sind 3?


----------



## Marc1111 (24. August 2011)

Waldhase, Du, ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2011)

Nee... ich nicht! Bin doch im Moment Füßgänger. Und auf den Vorschlag zu wandern, ist ja keiner eingegangen .


----------



## ChristianS (24. August 2011)

moin männer, nur ganz kurz, ich bin auch dabei und event. marc (e400) auch.


----------



## Marc1111 (24. August 2011)




----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2011)

ChristianS schrieb:


> moin männer, nur ganz kurz, ich bin auch dabei und event. marc (e400) auch.



NEIN!!! Ich glaub es nicht... ChristianS .


----------



## ChristianS (24. August 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> NEIN!!! Ich glaub es nicht... ChristianS .



einmal im jahr muss man doch auch mal schreiben habe ich mir so gedacht.

jaamaa, ich weiss das du nicht mitkommst, aber hattest du event. eine strecke dir ausgedacht? wenn ja dann her damit.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (24. August 2011)

Vier
Also solange es nicht gewittert, würde ich auch dazukommen ^^ 
11 Uhr ist zwar noch mitten in der Nacht aber für sowas steht man ja gerne auf 
Dann lernt man sich auch mal kennen.

lg Daniel


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2011)

Ich könnte die Hausrunde empfehlen. Ca. 45km oder auch kürzer bis hinter Bad.


----------



## ChristianS (25. August 2011)

also lichtenberg ect. kenne ich , bzw. wir uns ja aus. nur in bad kenne ich eigentlich nur den bismarkturm. ich denke mal der reicht auch als grobes ziel.  
...ach wir werden uns schon eine nette runde ausdenken. 
kann eigentlich nur noch das wetter uns einen strich durch die rechnung machen. hoffen wir das beste. 

PS: helmut kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit.


----------



## waldhase (27. August 2011)

11:00 Uhr ist mir etwas spät, es gibt auch Fam.Väter, die mit der Familie auch noch gerne ein paar Sonntagsstunden verbringen....geht auch 10:00?¿


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (27. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr ist mir etwas spät, es gibt auch Fam.Väter, die mit der Familie auch noch gerne ein paar Sonntagsstunden verbringen....geht auch 10:00?¿



Für mich kein Problem.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (27. August 2011)

Für mich auch nicht, hoffen wa´mal dass das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## ChristianS (27. August 2011)

von mir aus auch um 10.00 uhr.


----------



## waldhase (27. August 2011)

Na supie, Wetter wird...auf jeden Fall können wird uns mal wieder so richtig einsauen Bis morgen, das wird sicher wieder eine tolle Aktion, da könnt ihr noch Euren Enkeln von erzählen:O

10 UHR - Parkplatz SZ Lichtenberg an der K1.


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2011)

Auf, auf die Sonne lacht...bis gleich.


----------



## jaamaa (28. August 2011)

Viel Spaß.... EUCH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianS (28. August 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Na supie, Wetter wird...auf jeden Fall können wird uns mal wieder so richtig einsauen Bis morgen, das wird sicher wieder eine tolle Aktion, da könnt ihr noch Euren Enkeln von erzählen:O
> 
> 10 UHR - Parkplatz SZ Lichtenberg an der K1.



werde extra mein weisses sonntagstrikot anziehen.

bis in 1h.


----------



## waldhase (28. August 2011)

ChristianS schrieb:


> werde extra mein weisses sonntagstrikot anziehen.
> 
> bis in 1h.



Auch wenn dein schickes Sonntagstrikot jetzt nicht mehr so schick aussieht, war es doch eine schöne Tour und am Ende waren es dann doch rd. 40km.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (29. August 2011)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen ^^
Könnte man mir evt. das Gruppenfoto zukommen lassen, sofern es was geworden ist? 

lg Daniel


----------



## Marc1111 (29. August 2011)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen ^^
> Könnte man mir evt. das Gruppenfoto zukommen lassen, sofern es was geworden ist?
> 
> lg Daniel



E Mail Adresse per PN an mich


----------



## Marc1111 (29. August 2011)

Gleich da.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (29. August 2011)

Is angekommen.
Vielen dank


----------



## waldhase (30. August 2011)

Für alle die sich Landkreisübergreifend austauschen wollen (die Wälder halten sich auch nicht an Landkreisgrenzen), schaut doch mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541408

Neu Strecken entdecken....
VG.
WH


----------



## jaamaa (30. August 2011)

Wieso gibt es den Thread jetzt zweimal? Klare Trennung der Ortschaften oder nur ein Versehen ?


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (20. September 2011)

so mal wieder aus der rubrik " man liest´s nicht gern".

bin letztens aus gebh. kommend auf´m kamm unterwegs gewesen ( nicht das stück zum adlerhorst hoch, sondern den zweiten teil wo am ende dieser tisch und die tafel mit den gesteinsschichten steht ). ab da wo´s spass macht, also wenn´s bergab geht, hat irgendein kl. oder gr. ********* äste und kleiner stämme auf lenkerhöhe quer über den weg gestellt. auf den nächsten 800m verteilt war also anhalten und beseitigen angesagt. der höhepunkt war das ein jährling am wegesrand eingeschlagen und abgeknickt wurde. für sowas hab ich kein verständnis. bleibt zu hoffen das es dumme kinder waren, die verlieren ja schnell die lust an so´m bullshit.


----------



## jaamaa (22. September 2011)

Das waren sicherlich nur dumme Kinder... wer auch sonst! Habe da nur noch nie welche gesehen .
Zur besseren Ortung, der Trail heißt Geopfad (offiziell).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (23. September 2011)

Ich hab in der Asse mal so nen Oppa erwischt! Man war der ungehalten!


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (25. September 2011)

Moin,

folgendes Bild bot sich mir vor wenigen Stunden als ich eine Pause am Parkplatz Lichtenberg einlegen wollte:







Insgesamt gut 20 Damen und Herren des Deutschen Amateur-Funk-Clubs bereiteten sich auf die heutige "jagt" in den Lichtenbergen vor. 
Auf Nachfrage um was für eine Veranstaltung es sich hier denn handelt habe ich diesen Flyer bekommen, seht selbst (drauf klicken):





Was es nicht alles so gibt ^^
...heute zwar sehr viel Verkehr im Wald aber bei dem guten Wetter auch kein Wunder.

lg Daniel


----------



## Marc1111 (25. September 2011)

Hatte ebend kaum Leute im Hz. 
Aber Sachen gibt es ...


----------



## jaamaa (31. Oktober 2011)

In einer Woche startet der WP! Wie sieht es aus? Altes Team / neues Team?


----------



## Dustins (31. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (31. Oktober 2011)

Wp ? ^^


----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2011)

@BlackCubeSZ
WP = Winterpokal

@Dustins
Gut. Wir müssen uns aber noch über das Regelwerk unterhalten bzw. dieses noch zugunsten 'aus Zeitmangel Wenigfahrer' und ' im Moment Radloser' modifizieren. Ich will nämlich auch mal gewinnen


----------



## Kannnix66 (9. November 2011)

Hi, ich bin der Ableger von Martina H. Und stehe jetzt auf eigenen Füssen. Da ich mich hier öfter rumtreibe (auf dem Höhenzug) wollte ich mich hier mal melden.


----------



## Marc1111 (20. November 2011)

Im Bereich der SZ- Burg war heute richtg was los.
Schon lange nicht mehr so viele MTB´s dort gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. Dezember 2011)

Der HZ am Morgen...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Dezember 2011)

Heute:
Kriterium des ersten Schnees   auf den Höhen des Finkenberges


----------



## jaamaa (6. Dezember 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Heute:
> Kriterium des ersten Schnees   auf den Höhen des Finkenberges



...   / ... Finkenberg? Klär uns bitte auf.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (6. Dezember 2011)

Hausberg von Sorsum
Sorsum (tief im Weeehesten wo die Sonne versinkt), im Gülden Winkel
von Hi und den Ostgebieten, ausgesehen hinter dem Berg (s.a. Finkenberg)
Hi dank Sorsum Großstadt, ähhh.. kleinste Großstadt von Niedersachsen
Niedersachsen ...


----------



## jaamaa (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach... also gaaaanz weit weg von hier.  Bei uns ist nämlich schönstes Wetter... fast wie Sommer


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour durch den HZ.
Im Rahmen des Weihnachtsbaumverkaufes im Bereich Umspannwerk/ Jagdhütte Gebhardshagen, hatte es mich in den Wald gezogen.
Nach Glühwein und Kakao, ging es dann rauf zum Adlerhorst.
Erstaunlich wenig Laub auf den Trails... und ohne Laub an den Bäumen sieht der Wald gleich ganz anders aus 

Aber eins steht fest: 
Winter is nix für mich! Nase läuft, kurzärmlig fahren geht auch nicht, und die Hände werden verdammt schnell eisig kalt ( problematisch wenn man bremsen möchte ^^)

In diesem Sinne sieht man sich im Frühjahr im HZ
Bis denne 

Edit: Bike verkauft ^^ ... und die suche nach einem neuen darf beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (1. Januar 2012)

_Ein Frohes Neues Jahr und viel Spaß in 2012 auf den Trails._


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (1. Januar 2012)

Moin,

dir und allen anderen ebenfalls ein schönes Jahr 2012.

Ich hoffe, dass wir in der neuen Saison mal wieder ein paar "Forum´s-Touren" veranstalten können


----------



## Dustins (1. Januar 2012)

Von mir auch frohes Neues Jahr.

Die erste Runde wurde schon gedreht ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (1. Januar 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Von mir auch frohes Neues Jahr.
> 
> Die erste Runde wurde schon gedreht ;-)



Ohne mich! 
Gut... wäre bei dem Ekelwetter wegen Matsch und Dreck eh nicht mitgekommen .


----------



## Dustins (2. Januar 2012)

Das dachte ich mir!


----------



## Kannnix66 (10. Januar 2012)

Jiiipiii bin heute bei schönstem Wetter und 10 Grad das erste mal in diesem Jahr den Höhenzug vom Bismarckturm zum Reihersee gefahren.  Lässt sich im Moment noch nicht ganz so Flowig fahren, da auf der Strecke noch drei ganz dicke Bäume quer liegen.  Hat jemand zufällig eine Monsterstihl in der Garage stehen?
Ausserdem: der Finkenkuhlenbikepark wächst.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Januar 2012)

Moin,

werde die Tage auch mal starten, wenn es endlich richtig Winter wird. Wetter war ja vom Übelsten.

Was ist denn bitte der Finkenkuhlenbikepark?


----------



## Dustins (11. Januar 2012)

das Wetter wird nicht winterlicher, es bleibt so besch*****
Wir wollen doch mal den schwarzen Blitz in Aktion sehen ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (11. Januar 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> das Wetter wird nicht winterlicher, es bleibt so besch*****
> Wir wollen doch mal den schwarzen Blitz in Aktion sehen ;-)



... ist jetzt egal. Habe es heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit eingesaut. Nur noch ein bisl die Bremsen einfahren, dann kann der Wald kommen . Wie sieht es aus am WE?


----------



## Dustins (12. Januar 2012)

mhh, ich könnte Samstag oder Sonntag Vormittag, alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (16. Januar 2012)

Moin,
nach langer Abstinenz bin ich endlich wieder im HZ unterwegs gewesen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass auf vielen Trails die großen Vierbeiner die Herrschaft übernommen haben. Auf diesen Trails, wenn man denn noch davon sprechen kann, fährt es sich bei diesem Wetter wie auf Kaugummi. Also rauf aufs Bike und Hufspuren plattfahren!

Erschreckend finde ich jedoch, dass im Moment wieder ein paar Irre unterwegs sind und viele Wege mit querliegenden Ästen präparieren. Eigentlich kann ich damit leben und ignoriere so etwas indem ich einfach rüberfahre. Wenn es sich aber nicht mehr um Stöckchen und Äste, sondern um Stämme mit Durchmessern von bis zu 15 cm handelt, hört der Spass definitiv auf und es wird gefährlich.

Besonders auf dem EVS-Trail und von dem Gaußstein runter in westliche Richtung war es sehr extrem. Die ca. 15 Stämme und Äste die ich am Samstag beim hochfahren beseitigt habe, lagen am Sonntag wieder neu formatiert auf dem Trail. 
Demzufolge muß man wohl im Moment immer damit rechnen, also Augen auf. 
Und es sollte eigentlich keine Umstände machen, wenn man mal kurz anhält und diese Hindernisse beseitigt und nicht einfach weiterfährt, auch im eigenen Interesse


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Januar 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand hier im Thread sagen, ob der Kammtrail von Ottbergen nach Wöhle frei ist? Oder hat die Forstwirtschaft dort ebenfalls gewütet?


Salve!
Weiß jemand was genaues?
THX


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2012)

*Hallo Leute;
es ist jetzt soweit:
Der Aufnahmeantrag steht zum Download auf der HP bereithttp://www.deisterfreun.de/uploads/media/deisterfreun.de_aufnahmeantrag.pdf*
Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können.

*Für alle, die bei dem Wort "Verein" Pickel auf dem Rücken bekommen, aber die Sache legaler Freeride unterstützen wollen besteht die Möglichkeit eine Spende auf das Vereinskonto zu überweisen
Deisterfreun.de e.V.
Sparkasse Hannover
 BLZ 250 501 80
 KTO 910107254*


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (5. Februar 2012)

Was hat jetz nochmal der Deister bei Hannover mit dem HZ Salzgitter zu tun ^^


----------



## jaamaa (5. Februar 2012)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Was hat jetz nochmal der Deister bei Hannover mit dem HZ Salzgitter zu tun ^^



Gemeinsamkeit, Gemeinschaftsgeist, Gemeinschaftssinn, Verbundenheit, Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl, Zusammenhalt, Gemeinsinn, Kameradschaft, Kameradschaftsgeist, Zusammengehörigkeit, Solidarität, Miteinander, Verbindung, Zusammenarbeit... da sollten auch 70 km Distanz keine Rolle spielen .


----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2012)

Bestes Bike-Wetter am WE


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. Februar 2012)

He, wo ist das genau? Das kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Dustins (13. Februar 2012)

Nice picture


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. Februar 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> He, wo ist das genau? Das kenne ich gar nicht.



Nee ne... das ist Geschichte, auch oder grad als BS'ler. Mit der Burg in Lichtenberg/Salzgitter hat Heinrich deine Vorfahren vor den bösen Hildesheimern und Harzern beschützt.
Aber wer nicht zu der jährlichen Maibock-Tour kommt, kann dieses schöne Fleckchen Erde natürlich nicht kennen 

@dustins
Ja.. los. Live ansehen.. CU


----------



## Dustins (13. Februar 2012)

Mhh, was war noch mal ein knappes Gut??? Öl, Kohle, Diamanten, Gold....
nee... Ahhh, ja, ZEIT!!!

 Leider


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. Februar 2012)

Vorsichtig, sonst kommt er:






und das kann er gut!


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Burg in Lichtenberg/Salzgitter.......
> Ja.. los. Live ansehen.. CU



Wenn es das Gemäuer auf dem Burgberg ist, da war ich schon öfter, mit MTB und RR. Die Perspektive ist mir nur nicht geläufig.



			
				jaamaa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer nicht zu der jährlichen Maibock-Tour kommt,



Wünsch dir das nicht.


Mal sehen.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Februar 2012)

@FlatterAugust
Jo, ist das Gemäuer auf dem Burgberg 

@pfädchenfinder
ick hab nüschts jesacht 

@Dustins
... oder mal im Wald abrocken 

@Kannix66
Was ist nun mit der Finkenkuhle?


----------



## Dustins (15. Februar 2012)

@ Jaamaa
Ich will versuchen am WE mal ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein neues Video von BKM-SE für alle Ösi-Fans

*Freeride & Downhill:  FREERIDE Camp Saalbach *


...und falls jemand Heimweh bekommt... nix wie hin, ich komm mit


----------



## Dustins (23. Februar 2012)

Ja, das sind schon ein paar nette Aufnahmen. Die Trails und Parks kennt man ja auch noch. Sehr cool!!


----------



## Kannnix66 (23. Februar 2012)

@jaama

den Trail kann ich mal bei einem konspirativen Treffen zeigen. 
Aber im Moment kann ich nicht fahren, da meine Laufräder
beim Laufradbauer meines vertrauens sind.


----------



## jaamaa (23. Februar 2012)

@Dustins
Wie... 'Sehr cool!'
Das war alles? Ich dachte jetzt kommt sowas wie 'buch mal' 


@Kannnix66
Wird gemacht. Wem hast du deine LR anvertraut? Werde meine in Zukunft auch regelmäßig nachzentrieren lassen. Habe ich zumindest vor. Kenne aber hier niemanden vor Ort, dem ich dies zutrauen würde. Und wegschicken ist mir ein zu großer Aufwand.


----------



## Dustins (24. Februar 2012)

@ Jaamaa
Ja, buchen kannst du gern... bezahlst du auch????


----------



## Kannnix66 (26. Februar 2012)

@ jaamaa

um`s verschicken wirst Du nicht rumkommen.
Meine Räder sind von Thomas Wilhelm/German-Lightness.de
und der sitzt nun mal in Frankfurt. Er baut aber gute und wenn gewollt 
auch sehr leichte Räder zu vernünftigen Preisen.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2012)

Kannnix66 schrieb:


> um`s verschicken wirst Du nicht rumkommen.



Hab ich's mir doch gedacht. Lightness wird schon als Referenz gesehen und der jährliche Service ist glaub ich incl.


----------



## jaamaa (1. März 2012)

Gute Laune Vid 

*Trailmaster & Nine Knights*

MTB Ausnahmezustand in Neukirchen.
Additional POV by Andi Wittmann & Nathaniel Goiny


----------



## Schimcu (2. März 2012)

Moin Leute,

bei dem schönen Wetter habe ich heute meine erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr in den Höhenzug gewagt.
Die Strecke war zwar teilweise seeeehr matschig aber es hat trotzdem super Spaß gemacht...

Ich wünschen euch für dieses Jahr viel Spaß in Salzgitter's Wäldern.

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## Maddinsz (3. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier im forum,hatte heute auch meine erste fahrt wird zeit das daß wetter besser wird!vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (4. März 2012)

Maddinsz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin neu hier im forum,hatte heute auch meine erste fahrt wird zeit das daß wetter besser wird!vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal!



Herzlich willkommen, wo wohnst Du?


----------



## Maddinsz (4. März 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen, wo wohnst Du?


In gebhardshagen!


----------



## Marc1111 (4. März 2012)

Willkommen.


----------



## Maddinsz (4. März 2012)

Vielen dank


----------



## jaamaa (4. März 2012)

Ja von mir auch ein 'Hallo und Willkommen'

Wetter war ja super, fast schon sommerlich... auf jeden Fall sind ab jetzt Shorts angesagt. Trails waren auch fast trocken und überwiegend stöckchenfrei.

vg j


----------



## Maddinsz (4. März 2012)

Für den anfang nicht schlecht aber ein paar grad mehr dürfen es schon  noch werden;-),Trifft.man euch nur allein oder seit ihr auch mal zusammen unterwegs?


----------



## jaamaa (4. März 2012)

Mal so, mal so. Wie es passt. Ist halt immer schwierig sich mit mehr als einem zu verabreden, so das es auch allen recht ist. Ist aber ein grundsätzliches Problem, hat nichts mit Biken zu tun . Manchmal schaffen wir es aber trotzdem und dann macht es besonders viel Spass.... ne Jungs


----------



## Marc1111 (5. März 2012)

Richtig.


----------



## Dustins (8. März 2012)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (13. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen , wollte mich hier nur mal vorstellen , bike auch öfter mal in Lichtenberg und eventuell ist man sich ja schonmal begegnet . 

Bin wohl mit 17 noch etwas jünger als die meißten hier aber das passt schon .


----------



## Marc1111 (13. März 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Maddinsz (14. März 2012)

Willkommen, dann sind wir ja schon zwei neue


----------



## Foxfreak (16. März 2012)

So heute die erste Lichtenberg Runde des Jahres hinter mir und es war mal wieder fantastisch .. super Wetter und relativ leere Trails ... hier mal nen kleiner Anhang  IMG_0408.jpg


----------



## Maddinsz (17. März 2012)

Wer hat sich denn am Adlerhorst zwei kleine Rampen gebaut?


----------



## Maddinsz (17. März 2012)

Die waren beim letzten mal noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (17. März 2012)

Sieht aber mehr aus als wenn das die Abfahrt über Bombenkrater ist.


----------



## Maddinsz (17. März 2012)

Jep,die meine ich auch


----------



## Marc1111 (17. März 2012)




----------



## Foxfreak (17. März 2012)

Bin heute auch mal den Adlerhorst runter geheitzt , nachdem ich mich gestern verfahren hatte und auf einmal in Gebhardshagen stand  

Über die Kicker bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren ... Das ist mir immer zu unwohl bei , obwohl ich sonst eigentlich nicht zimperlich bin  Naja vielleicht demnächst mal ran tasten ... War gut was los heute in der Umgebung und jetzt kann man für das nächste Wochenende nur noch auf eben so gutes Wetter hoffen


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2012)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Bombenkrater



 WO?


----------



## Marc1111 (17. März 2012)

Kurz vor dem Adlerhorst nach links. Sind wir doch schon gefahren.


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2012)

Ja, Flowtrail. Aber wieso Bombenkrater? Habe ich bis jetzt immer irgendwas übersehen ?


----------



## Marc1111 (17. März 2012)

Kenne ich nur unter dem Namen. Flowtrail? Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Maddinsz (18. März 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Bin heute auch mal den Adlerhorst runter geheitzt , nachdem ich mich gestern verfahren hatte und auf einmal in Gebhardshagen stand
> 
> Über die Kicker bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren ... Das ist mir immer zu unwohl bei , obwohl ich sonst eigentlich nicht zimperlich bin  Naja vielleicht demnächst mal ran tasten ... War gut was los heute in der Umgebung und jetzt kann man für das nächste Wochenende nur noch auf eben so gutes Wetter hoffen



An den Ersten bin ich auch vorbeigefahren,war mir zu groß
.Aber der Zweite ist ok.


----------



## Foxfreak (18. März 2012)

Sagt mal , das gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein , aber ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ... ich wollte mir nächsten Monat ein neues Bike anschaffen .. bin mir allerdings nicht so sicher was sich im Höhenzug angemessen fährt .. zur Zeit hab ich noch nen 140 mm Hardtail , aber ich dachte an etwas wie das Radon Zr Race mit 100 mm .. da ich zur Zeit einfach zu langsam bin ... oder wäre ein Fully ratsamer für die Trails da oben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinsz (18. März 2012)

Ich glaube die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen,ich finde ein Fully besser,ein Hardtail hast du ja schon.


----------



## jaamaa (18. März 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Sagt mal , das gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein , aber ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ... ich wollte mir nächsten Monat ein neues Bike anschaffen .. bin mir allerdings nicht so sicher was sich im Höhenzug angemessen fährt .. zur Zeit hab ich noch nen 140 mm Hardtail , aber ich dachte an etwas wie das Radon Zr Race mit 100 mm .. da ich zur Zeit einfach zu langsam bin ... oder wäre ein Fully ratsamer für die Trails da oben ?



Uhhh... frag 10 Leute und du bekommst 12 verschiedene Antworten!

Erstmal mußt du wissen, was du mit dem Bike machen willst. Hier und da, hüpf und runter, km und Schotter, leicht und Carbon.... mal ein CC Rennen, und, und, und. Das grenzt das alles schon ein wenig ein.
Und fahren kannst du mit jedem Bike eigentlich überall. Die Frage ist dann immer, ob es mit bestimmten Konstellationen auch Spaß macht. Ich persönlich würde mir kein HT mehr kaufen, auch nicht als CC-Racer. Fully ist einfach komfortabler und hat die bessere Traktion. 

Bewährt haben sich in der Regel Bikes mit 120mm oder AM's 140mm. Die sollten schon ein großes Einsatzgebiet abdecken und machen hier auch ne Menge Spaß

vg


----------



## Dustins (20. März 2012)

Ich sehe das wie Jaamaa. Kannst ja auch mal zu nem Händler fahren der Probefahrten im Gelände ermöglicht.


----------



## Foxfreak (21. März 2012)

Alles klar , klingt auch plausibel  Samstag gehts auf zu ner Probefahrt auf´m Fully und dann entscheide ich ob ich mir nen Canyon Nerve kaufe oder mein Hardtail umbaue .. so genug offtopic ;P


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2012)

Offtopic?! Was soll denn hier offtopic sein? Hier ist alles erlaubt! Ist doch schön wenn hier was los ist, egal über welche Themen man sich austauscht. Viele lesen ja nur mit, aber das ist ja nun mal nicht der Sinn eines Forums . Außerdem kenn ich denn Threadersteller persönlich und denke, dass er dem zustimmt .

Das Nerve ist klasse, hatte ich auch. Kann man nichts falsch machen, außer man akzeptiert nicht das Prinzip 'Direktversender'. Soll heißen, dass man über das nötige Know How verfügt, um auch mal selber an dem Rad rumzuschrauben. Es wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zurück zu schicken, macht auch keinen Spaß. Ansonsten bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und nen Super Fahrwerk, egal ob XC oder AM


----------



## Foxfreak (21. März 2012)

Na sowas hört man doch gerne
Was das Thema Versender angeht , damit habe ich mich schon befasst, was man noch nicht kann sollte man lernen, schließlich muss man auch mal selber Hand anlegen können falls mal etwas in die Brüche geht ;P

Zu Canyon habe ich bisher auch nur positives gehört, sollte ja eigentlich ein Slide 5.0 von Radon werden, allerdings würde ich schon das Fox-Fahrwerk des Canyon bevorzugen, außerdem kann man das auch mit einwenig Farbe kaufen, denn das Auge fährt mit


----------



## Skyfreak (23. März 2012)

hi leute

bin neu hier und fahre erst seit anfang des jahres mtb hab ein ghost asx 4900 fully und suche begeisterte die lust haben auf gemeinsame ausfahrten 

heute wollt ich gern um 14:30 losziehen ab mahner berg am golfplatz wenn also jemand lust hat sich anzuschliessen sehr gern


----------



## Foxfreak (23. März 2012)

Wäre gerne mitgekommen, allerdings passt das zeitlich nicht , und ich habe auch eine relativ lange Anfahrt aber man läuft ( fährt) sich die Tage sicherlich mal über den Weg ;P


----------



## Skyfreak (23. März 2012)

das glaube ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (24. März 2012)

Grüß euch !  
Also wie sollte es auch sein, bei dem Wetter heute war natürlich mal wieder ein Abstecher nach Lichtenberg zu erledigen ... Und das war der beste Tag den ich bisher auf meinem Bike hatte  
Angefangen in Lengede radelte ich langweilig wie immer durch die City hoch zum Burgberg .. Dort angekommen ging es dann los Richtung Adlerhorst , von dort den Höhenweg Richtung (Grillplatz/Reihersee) runter, und der Trail hat meinem Hardtail wirklich alles abverlangt, da ist man dann mal froh wenn vorne 140 mm Reserven und hinten ein 2.5 Reifen zur Verfügung stehen hat  

Die Abfahrt war der Oberkracher , abwechselnd steil hoch und runter und mehrmals hatte ich die Sorge das mein Vorderreifen platzt, viele spitze Felskanten, und hohe Wurzeln, zweimal leider auch bis auf die Felge durchgeschlagen, doch alles gut gegangen.. endlich unten angekommen konnte ich nur noch laut loslachen, das Gefühl nach der Abfahrt war der Wahnsinn ..  

Ich habe echt den richtigen Sport für mich entdeckt, und bin relativ froh solche Strecken in der U'mgebung zu haben , wo wir ja hier eigentlich im Flachland leben  

Ich hänge mal noch nen Foto vom zwischen Stopp an und lass grüße hier  IMG_0503.jpg


----------



## jaamaa (24. März 2012)

Ja, der ist schon wirklich gut, besonders der letzte Teil. Es gibt aber noch ein paar andere Trails, auf denen man richtig glücklich wird. Und alles vor der Haustür... naja zumindest als Salzgitteraner .


----------



## Skyfreak (24. März 2012)

geil will da auch unbedingt mal fahren brauche aber nen guide


----------



## Foxfreak (24. März 2012)

Wenn ich irgendwo ne Hybridkarte runterladen könnte, dann würde ich dir gerne die Strecke einzeichnen, aber das Netz gibt gerade nicht her


----------



## Skyfreak (24. März 2012)

scheiss auf das netz lass da einfach lang bügeln


----------



## Foxfreak (24. März 2012)

Gerne, also ich habe Ferien und hätte relativ oft Zeit ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyfreak (24. März 2012)

sehr gut ich zwar nicht aber dann können wir in kontakt bleiben und uns mal verabreden


----------



## Marc1111 (24. März 2012)

Bin morgen Vormittag unterwegs.


----------



## Skyfreak (24. März 2012)

schade ich komm morgen frueh erst vom auflegen wieder sonst wär ich dabei


----------



## aquadody (24. März 2012)

Hi Marc,

hast Du Bock mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Wo willst Du denn fahren? Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bockenem.

MFG Uwe


----------



## jaamaa (24. März 2012)

Marc1111 schrieb:


> Bin morgen Vormittag unterwegs.



Vormittags ist ungünstig... Kommt doch auch Formel 1.  Werde mal am Nachmittag starten oder am Abend. Ist ja ab morgen schön lange hell.


----------



## Marc1111 (25. März 2012)

aquadody schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> hast Du Bock mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Wo willst Du denn fahren? Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bockenem.
> 
> MFG Uwe


 

Zu spät gelesen. Werde jetzt aber los.


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2012)

Komme grad vom Stall. Ist sau kalt, 4°C. Zieh dich warm an. Werde gegen 16 Uhr mal eine Runde drehen... letzte WP-Punkte sammeln


----------



## Marc1111 (25. März 2012)

So langsam kommt die Sonne durch. Das wird schon. Viel spass heute Nachmittag.


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2012)

Ja, Dir auch und fahr schon mal alles warm


----------



## aquadody (25. März 2012)

Moin, 
Kein Problem ich werds auf eigene faust probieren.

Viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schimcu (25. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

werde mich jetzt auch Richtung Bismarkturm
machen... vielleicht tifft man sich ja


----------



## Foxfreak (25. März 2012)

"letzte WP-Punkte sammeln" Was ist denn damit gemeint wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (25. März 2012)

Moin moin,
gerade zurück von den Trails. 

Freut mich, dass hier wieder Leben reinkommt 
Und damit das auch so bleibt hab ich mal ein paar Bilder mitgebracht.
Sollten dem ein oder anderen bekannt vorkommen 





















Ps. Wenn euch jemand mit grünen Fox-Trikot begegnet, dürft ihr gerne mal "Hallo" sagen


----------



## Maddinsz (25. März 2012)

Da kann man neidisch werden,liege leider flach. Wo ist denn das Vierte foto gemacht?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (25. März 2012)

Gute Besserung, und denk dran:
Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude 

Das 4. Foto ist der "Drachenrücken" (wie ihn mal jemand hier passend genannt hatte) und so ziemlich auf der Hälfte des Adlerhorst-Trails (der rechte von den 3.) zu finden.
Sofern du den noch nicht kennst, musst du das unbedingt nachholen!
Meiner Meinung mit schönste Trail den wir hier haben, zwar nicht der flowigste aber trotzdem.


----------



## Marc1111 (25. März 2012)

Da hast Du recht. Bin ich heute auch gefahren.


----------



## Maddinsz (25. März 2012)

Danke schön,doch kenne ich,bin ich letzte woche erst gefahren aber da sind mir steine gar nicht so aufgefallen.


----------



## Maddinsz (25. März 2012)

Leider war da die sicht nicht ganz so toll!


----------



## Jo5_the_Bo55 (25. März 2012)

Da ich jetzt auch öfter mal im Höhenzug unterwegs bin, wollte ich mal hallo sagen. 
War bis jetzt nur im Teil westlich von der Burg, aber sollte mir wohl auch mal ein paar andere Ecken anschauen, bei den Bildern...
Muß vorrangig aber erstmal ein bisschen Ausdauer und Beinkraft trainieren, sonst komm ich gar nicht soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (25. März 2012)

Hey Blackcubesz , ich habe exakt die selben 4 Bilder gemacht  , an den selben Spots  Ich fande den Ausblick auf Blick 4 einfach herrlich , müsste der Heerter See sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche da im Hintergrund oder?  

Ist mein absoluter Lieblingstrail, hab ich gestern auch nen kurzen Beitrag zu verfasst, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen 

Hab mich am Ende noch schön eingesaut an dieser tükischen Pfütze  
IMG_0493.jpgIMG_0498.jpg

Ps : Willkommen Jo5


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2012)

@Foxfreak
Winterpokal war gemeint

@Schimcu
Welchen Weg zum Turm hast du genommen? Habe niemanden gesehen

@Marc1111
Ich bin da heute auch lang. Ach.. nice to meet you

@Jo5_the_Bo55
Dann haben wir uns dort am Do getroffen

@Foxfreak
Es gibt im Moment nur eine einzige Pfütze im Wald... und da trägt man rüber


----------



## Jo5_the_Bo55 (25. März 2012)

@jaamaa
Gut möglich. Hattest du gefragt ob nach mir alles frei ist?


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2012)

Jo5_the_Bo55 schrieb:


> @jaamaa
> Gut möglich. Hattest du gefragt ob nach mir alles frei ist?



Jo


----------



## Jo5_the_Bo55 (25. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo



Aha, hatte erst später gesehen, dass man auch über den Forstweg da hoch gekommen wäre.


----------



## aquadody (26. März 2012)

Hi,

ich war zum ersten mal bei Euch im Revier räubern. Schöne Trails habt Ihr da, ich glaube ich werde in Zukunft öfter bei euch rumgurken.

Man sieht dem Hügel echt nicht an was er alles unter seinem Blätterdach versteckt.

Schöne Grüß aus Mahlum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2012)

aquadody schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war zum ersten mal bei Euch im Revier räubern. Schöne Trails habt Ihr da, ich glaube ich werde in Zukunft öfter bei euch rumgurken.
> 
> ...



Mahlum... da hat du ja die allerfeinsten Klippen-Trails direkt vor der Haustür


----------



## aquadody (26. März 2012)

Ja eigendlich schon, die sind aber alle nicht so schön flowig und lang schon garnicht. Im moment ist auch recht viel von den Waldschraten zerfurcht.


----------



## Schimcu (26. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Foxfreak
> Winterpokal war gemeint
> 
> @Schimcu
> ...


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (26. März 2012)

Nabend,

war heute Richtung Bismarckturm auf dem Höhenweg unterwegs. 
Ziemlich am Anfang, am Waldring wo es zum Höhenweg hochgeht, ist mir ein netter Biker entgegengekommen, hat auch gegrüßt.
War das zufällig einer von euch? ^^


Und am Turm angekommen, musste ich leider feststellen, dass der Biergarten ja Montangs und Dienstags Ruhetag hat...
So musste ich auf mein ersehntes Bananen-Weizen verzichten und ganz alleine Pause machen ^^





Naja wenigstens konnte man so die Aussicht in Ruhe genießen





Und der Rückweg entschädigte wieder für alles 






Grüße aus Gebhardshagen


----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2012)

Ich war's net.
Bananenweizen... gibt es hier in den nördlichen Regionen nicht. Scheint eh eine Kreation aus Bad zu sein. Kenn da noch Zwei die das trinken .


----------



## Foxfreak (26. März 2012)

Könntest du mir sagen wo du Bild 2, und 3 aufgenommen hast? Also beim 2ten die Aussicht muss ich haben , und das dannach sieht nach nem interessanten Trail aus


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (26. März 2012)

Klar doch,

wenn du einmal durch den Biergarten am Bismarckturm durchfährst verläuft hinten rechts (aber links vom Gebäude) ein stark abfallender Weg der sich dann mehr und mehr zum Trail entwickelt, so auf der Hälfte kommt die Weggabelung von Bild 3. 
Wenn du dann den rechten Weg nimmst kommst du nach kurzen Anstieg zur Lichtung von Bild 2.
Der gesamte Trail macht sehr viel Spaß da er sehr schnell zu fahren ist, ein paar "Steilkurven" und die Treppen vom 3. Bild hat.
Mit einem kleinen Umweg kommt man dann auch wieder auf den Höhenweg und kann seinen Rückweg Richtung Gebhardshagen antretten ^^


----------



## Foxfreak (26. März 2012)

Danke   Der Bismarckturm ist zwar ne ganze Ecke von mir weg aber irgendwann muss ich da aufjeden Fall mal hin  

'Arbeite mich eh gerade Trail für Trail vorran, also Ziele stecken


----------



## Kannnix66 (27. März 2012)

@ BlackcubeSZ

Die Lichtung auf Bild zwei ist die "Glatze" und die Treppe nennt sich
"Hexentreppe". So haben wir sie als als Kinder genannt. Der Ausblick 
von der Glatze war früher erheblich besser, da gab es die hohen Büsche 
ringsum noch nicht. Man kann auch von dort oben in südliche Richtung
runterfahren, dann landet man wieder auf der Zufahrtsstrasse zum Bismarckturm.


----------



## Skyfreak (27. März 2012)

Der südliche weg runter vom bismarkturm ist schôn schnell aber auch ein wenig eng  lässt sich sehr gut fahren nur bei gutem Wetter muss man dort mit Fußgängern rechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (27. März 2012)

Moin,
jemand spontan Lust im Laufe des Tages ne kleine oder große Tour zur fahren? 
Wär da für alles offen, auf die Dauer wird es alleine ein wenig langweilig ^^


----------



## Skyfreak (27. März 2012)

Leider Spätschicht Donnerstag hätte ich zeit


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (27. März 2012)

Donnerstag wird vorgemerkt, hoffentlich hält sich das schöne Wetter ^^


----------



## Schimcu (27. März 2012)

Ich werde morgen eine Runde drehen, am Donnerstag soll es angeblich schon regnen...

Also wer Lust eine hat mitzufahren soll sich melden... aber bitte an meine schlechte konditionelle Verfassung denken


Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (27. März 2012)

Hai,

wann hattest du denn vor morgen zu fahren?
Wäre Vormittags eine Option? Hätte so gegen 3 Uhr einen Termin...
Vieleicht bekommen wir ja eine etwas längere Runde hin als beim letzten Mal 

Übrigens, ich wollte heute eigentlich mal Abstinenz vom Mountainbiken üben. Aber dann landete ich doch, dank einem Freund, wieder mit dem Bike im Wald und hab nun das Geocaching für mich entdeckt ^^
Mit an die 2000 Caches in der Region Salzgitter wird einem auch sicher nicht so schnell langweilig 
Ich kann jedem der fürs Mountainbiken sowieso über ein GPS-Gerät verfügt, die beiden Sportarten mal miteinander zu verbinden!


----------



## Foxfreak (27. März 2012)

Ich glaube das müsste ich erstmal googlen, hab ich ja noch nie etwas von gehört  
Brauche auch noch ne Vernünftige Gps App für Iphone , kennt sich da einer aus? Sollte eventuell die Strecke speichern und ein höhenprofil erstellen , falls soetwas möglich wäre 

@MAddinsz Danke


----------



## Maddinsz (27. März 2012)

Scout oder 3dmaps sind ganz gut geeignet!


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (28. März 2012)

@ Skyfreak 
Wollen wir denn dann morgen mal ´ne Tour fahren?
Wenn ja, wann ungefähr? Und wohin ? 

lg Daniel


----------



## Skyfreak (28. März 2012)

Hey Daniel

Muss leider Absagen muss morgen auch nochmal doppelschicht schieben ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (28. März 2012)

Schade, naja meld dich einfach mal wenn du Zeit hast 

Sonst vieleicht jemand für morgen?
Da hätte ich auch den ganzen Tag zeit ^^


----------



## Schimcu (28. März 2012)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Schade, naja meld dich einfach mal wenn du Zeit hast
> Sonst vieleicht jemand für morgen?
> Da hätte ich auch den ganzen Tag zeit ^^




So gerade zurück gekommen...
Wenn es morgen nicht aus Eimern schüttet bin ivh dabei... aber eher am Nachmittag

Beste Greetz


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (28. März 2012)

Wunderbar, dann kann ich schön lange schlafen und das Bike herrausputzen.
Wir schreiben dann im Laufe des morgigen Tages, wenn wir wissen ob wir fahren, wo und wann genau.
Zur Not: Handy is immer am Mann.


----------



## Dustins (29. März 2012)

Moin, da ist man mal eine Woche im Skiurlaub und schon blüht der Höhenzug auf. Ich dachte schon mein thread stirbt. 

Als Navigations-App kann man auch mal bei apemap gucken. Das kostet zwar sieht aber ganz nice aus.


----------



## Marc1111 (29. März 2012)

Outdoor Atlas. Kost nix.


----------



## Foxfreak (29. März 2012)

Danke euch , aufjeden fall interessante app's dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2012)

Eifon's sind zum Biken eher nicht geeignet... machen sich auf dem Trail ganz gern mal selbstständig 

Für die schnelle Planung oder auch Auswertung einer Tour kann ich dir die Seite bike route toaster empfehlen. Es gibt sicher umfangreichere Programme, aber das reicht völlig aus, man muss nix installieren und kann mit den OSM Karten arbeiten.


----------



## Foxfreak (30. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Eifon's sind zum Biken eher nicht geeignet... machen sich auf dem Trail ganz gern mal selbstständig
> 
> Für die schnelle Planung oder auch Auswertung einer Tour kann ich dir die Seite bike route toaster empfehlen. Es gibt sicher umfangreichere Programme, aber das reicht völlig aus, man muss nix installieren und kann mit den OSM Karten arbeiten.


 

Genau soetwas habe ich gesucht, dann reicht das auch wenn ich die Wegpunkte am Rechner setze nach der Tour , ist ja dank Hybridsattelit gut erkennbar wo man langgefahren ist, vorallem die Analyse mit dem Höhenprofil finde ich super ... 

Hab das ganze jetzt mal so nachgecheckt .. die Werte stimmen natürlich nicht ganz , mein höchster Punkt müsste nämlich auf 250 Metern und nicht auf 236 gewesen sein, aber wenn ich solche kleinen Fehler mal verzeihe sollte das passen


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2012)

Du kannst den aufgezeichneten .gpx Track auch einladen oder eine Route erstellen und diese dann als Track runterladen. Die Höhe ist eigentlich egal, wichtig sind die Höhenmeter. Erfahrungsgemäß kannst du etwas dazu addieren (wenn bikeroutetoaster 400hm anzeigt, sind es ca 550hm).
Ansonsten braucht man nach einer gewissen Zeit für den Höhenzug weder Navi noch Tacho. Alles sehr übersichtlich und neue Trails gibt es auch nicht zu entdecken .


----------



## Schimcu (3. April 2012)

Abend zusammen,

bin heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und musste auf dem Rückweg vom Bismarckturm erfreut feststellen das jemand eine kleine Rampe im Wald aufgebaut hat...

Falls jemand von euch etwas damit zu tun hat, bitte mehr davon 

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## Kannnix66 (3. April 2012)

Was macht man nicht alles, wenn schönes Wetter ist, man Urlaub
 hat, der Sohn lange weile hat und hüpfen will . Schuldig im Sinne 
 der Anklage.


----------



## Maddinsz (4. April 2012)

Das muß ich mir b.ei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch mal ansehenwo steht sie denn ungefähr?Oder kann ich sie nicht verfehlen?


----------



## Kannnix66 (4. April 2012)

Wer vom Bismarckturm in Richtung Gebhardshagen fährt kann sie nicht verpassen da muß man einfach drüber. Der Baum liegt schon ewig im Weg und jetzt muß man nicht mehr drumherum fahren.


----------



## Maddinsz (5. April 2012)

Super,dann weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2012)

Auf dem Allerheiligsten... . Gibt aber auch noch Alternativen


----------



## Dustins (6. April 2012)

"gefällt mir"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (6. April 2012)

_OSTER-Tour unter dem Motto "THE ART OF FREERIDE"_

Die "Höhenzug-Biker-Salzgitter" haben mit Freude ein Aufleben des Thread "Salzgitter-Höhenzug" vernommen. 
Um die Anonymität im Wald zu bekämpfen, gibt es am OSTERMONTAG eine Tour mit zwei Treffpunkten, um die LINKE und RECHTE Seite des Höhenzuges bekannt zu machen.

*START für die Salzgitter-Bad-Site*
11Uhr Bismarkturm
1. Bismarkturm-Trail Richtung Gebhardshagen
2. Abbiegen Richtung Adlerhorst
3. Marius-Trail Richtung Parkplatz Burgberg
*Start und Zusammenführung mit der Lebenstedter-Site*
12Uhr-12:20 Parkplatz Burgberg
4. Burgrunde
+ Trail nach Maßgabe Guide-Jaamaa
5. Marius-Trail Richtung Alderhost
6. Adlerhorst dann Kamm
7. Adlerhorst dann Flowtrail
8. Hundeplatztrail
9. EngerodetrailIn
Trails in SZ-Bad je nach Lust/Fitness/Laune unter der Führung von Dustins/Tobe-Man (Mahnerbergtrail/Köppelmanntrail)
10. Bismarkturm (Ausstieg der Baddenser)
11. Bismarkturm-Trail Richtung Gebhardshagen bis Parkplatz Burgberg

*Was*, Ihr kennt die Trailbezeichnungen  nicht und es kreisen ein paar Fragezeichen in euren Köpfen!?! Ein Grund mehr an diesem Event teilzunehmen.


THE ART OF FREERIDE
Meine Auffassung von Freeride definiert sich über das Gefühl und Erleben des Bikens und nicht über den Federweg und Kategorie des Fahrrades.
Es sind wirklich ALLE gern gesehen, die an solch einem Event Herzfrequenz, Leistungsdruck und Wettkampfverhalten ausblenden können!!!
Es geht um eine *GUTE ZEIT!!!*

Wer Bock hat kann einfach Antworten, aber bitte mit der Angabe auf welcher Seite der Macht ihr starten möchtet.

RIDE ON AND ROCK N´ ROLL   Dustins


----------



## Tobe Man (6. April 2012)

Da ich noch nie in diesem Thread hier aktiv war, meine Premiere!
Echt beachtlich, wie viele Leute, mit unglaublich vielen Beiträgen, hier im Laufe der Zeit kommuniziert haben. Respekt.
Kurz zu mir: Bin ein Freund von Dustins und Jaamaa und Starte mit auf der Bad-Site.
Somit sind wir am Biskarkturm schon einmal mindestens zu zweit.
Ich bin in freudiger Erwartung und würde mich sehr über eine rege Beteiligung freuen! 
P.S.: Den Marius-Trail haben wir doch in Flow-Trail umgetauft. War nicht so personalisiert und treffender, da der Trail beide "Gebirgszüge" verbindet.


----------



## Foxfreak (6. April 2012)

Ich würde ziemlich gerne auf Lebenstedter Seite starten nur habe ich zur Zeit keinen Helm  ... Finde ich ja echt klasse wenn sowas organisiert wird , aufjeden Fall nen  hoch von mir


----------



## Dustins (6. April 2012)

Na Samstag haben die Geschäfte doch offen ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (6. April 2012)

Bei Aldi oder Lidl habe ich auch welche gesehen.. ca. 15 

@ Dustins
Bin Montag dabei. Ach... seh grad, bin ja schon eingeplant 

@Tobe
Wir haben nicht den Marius-Trail in Flow-Trail umgetauft, sondern den Gebhardshagentrail in Flowtrail, weil passender durch das flowige Gefühl beim fahren. Mariustrail ist eigentlich offiziell der Geo-Pfad-Trail


----------



## Tobe Man (6. April 2012)

@jaamaa: Ja, bist schon gesetzt.
Oops, habe mich verschrieben. Bei den ganzen Trailbezeichnungen darf man ja schon einmal durcheinanderkommen...
Ich meinte natürlich, dass *Marius-Trail jetzt Transfer-Trail* heisst. Weil der einen quasi von dem einen  Hügel zum anderen befördert...
Jetzt haben wir's... 

@Foxfreak: Oder notfalls mal, ausnahmsweise, ohne Helm und dafür ein bisschen vorsichtiger. Sofern Du keinen mehr bekommst...


----------



## Foxfreak (6. April 2012)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> @jaamaa: Ja, bist schon gesetzt.
> Oops, habe mich verschrieben. Bei den ganzen Trailbezeichnungen darf man ja schon einmal durcheinanderkommen...
> Ich meinte natürlich, dass *Marius-Trail jetzt Transfer-Trail* heisst. Weil der einen quasi von dem einen  Hügel zum anderen befördert...
> Jetzt haben wir's...
> ...



Ich muss mal schauen wie ich das organisiert kriege .. ich werde noch rechtzeitig bescheid sagen ob ich mit am start bin


----------



## Schimcu (6. April 2012)

Super Idee!

Bin von der Lebenstedter Site dabei.

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## Dustins (7. April 2012)

Alles klar, dann sind wir schon 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinsz (7. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei,von der lebenstedter seite. Kommt noch jemand aus gebhardshagen? Wird bei regen auch gefahren?


----------



## Dustins (7. April 2012)

Die Frage sollte auf Schnee ausgeweitet werden ;-)
Ich bin heiß und würde es zumindest probieren und fahren, solang die Klamotten halten.


----------



## Maddinsz (7. April 2012)

Dann bin ich fúr schnee. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Kannnix66 (7. April 2012)

Also eigentlich wollte ich ja auch mitmachen.
Aber bei Eis und Regen bleibe ich Zuhause . Entweder bin ich um 11 Uhr am Bismarckturm, wenn nicht, fahrt ohne mich los.
Trotzdem allen noch ein schönes Osterwochenende.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. April 2012)

Sehr coole Sache Leute ^^
Werde sehr wahrscheinlich von der Lebenstedter-Seite starten.
Freu mich schon... möchte jemand vorher Eier verstecken?


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Es werde mehr. Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. April 2012)

@ Maddinsz
Ja ich komme aus gebhardshagen, wollen wir gemeinsam starten? ^^
Ja ich werde mich überwinden und bei jedem Wetter fahren abbrechen kann man bei zu großer Gefahr im Wald immer noch ;D


----------



## Ripgid (8. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auf der Lebensstedter Seite mit dabei! (Hoffentlich ists die Gute Seite der Macht  ) Eventuell habe ich auch noch 1-2 Leute im Schlepptau...


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte auf Schnee ausgeweitet werden ;-)
> Ich bin heiß und würde es zumindest probieren und fahren, solang die Klamotten halten.



Also ich fahre auch bei Schnee oder Regen oder Schneeregen. Egal, bin den ganzen Winter gefahren, was soll ich mich jetzt im April anstellen . Doch wer sagt, dass das Wetter schlecht werden soll?

Habe heute am spät. Nachmittag noch schnell mal eine kleine Kontrollfahrt gemacht und ein paar Stöckchen beseitigt. Dabei habe ich eine Alternative zur luschigen Burgabfahrt gesucht und gefunden. Wer möchte, darf sich dann an dieser sehr steilen und schwierigen Stelle über Felsplatten versuchen. Die anderen machen dann die Fotos .


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt...



... na logo passt das


----------



## roundround (8. April 2012)

Ich versuche aus Braunschweig dazu zu stoßen.
Mal gucken ob die Chefin mir frei gibt ;-).

Wie lang ist die Runde so ungefähr? Nur um zu wissen, ob ich Ersatzbeine brauche.

Kommt noch jemand aus Braunschweig?


----------



## Maddinsz (8. April 2012)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> @ Maddinsz
> Ja ich komme aus gebhardshagen, wollen wir gemeinsam starten? ^^
> Ja ich werde mich überwinden und bei jedem Wetter fahren abbrechen kann man bei zu großer Gefahr im Wald immer noch ;D



Ja dann Können wir gemeinsam starten,sag mir wann und wo?


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Sowohl die Zeit als auch Entfernung können flexible gestaltet werden. Wir liegen bei ca. 35Km und mit aufwachsenden Potenzial. Zeit ist schwer einzuschätzen, es ist ja ein "Feiertag" und da können wir uns mal feiern lassen ;-)


----------



## roundround (8. April 2012)

Ich bin ca 10.20 am Bahnhof Salzgitter Bad und fahr dann los Richtung Bismarckturm.
Ich hoffe nur es regnet nicht wie verrückt.


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Das hört dich doch nach einem Plan an. Dann bis Morgen am Bismarckturm.


----------



## aquadody (8. April 2012)

Hi Leuts,

wenns keine jungen Hunde regnet bin ich um 11 dabei falls Ihr bereit seit auf nen ungefederten Singlespeeder zu warten, beim Fully hats mir leidr das Hinterrad zerlegt.

mfg Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. April 2012)

Gut, also ich hatte vor durch den Wald nach Lichtenberg zu fahren, wir sind ja schließlich Mountainbiker ^^
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich komme aus der Ecke Reichbergerstraße.
Vorschlag für Treffpunkte:
Der Bohrer Reichenbergerstaße / Weddemweg oder
der Teich an der Burg, je nach dem was dir besser passt.
Ja und wann, gute frage, wie lange brauchen wir bis nach Lichtenberg 
halbe Stunde? 11:45 Treffen?


----------



## Maddinsz (8. April 2012)

Gut dann 11.30uhr am bohrer! Dann kommen wir ja schonmal aus der gleiche ecke


----------



## Skyfreak (8. April 2012)

also geile sache erstmal!!!!

ich überlege ob ich mich mit anschliesse in salzgitter bad  wären knie und schienbeinprotektoren vom vorteil ? kenne die strecken alle noch nicht so


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. April 2012)

@ Skyfreak
Also ich werde meine Anhaben, teilweise sind die Trails echt ruppig, und bei Nässe wirds nicht besser ^^

@ Maddinsz
Nun doch 11:30 ? Gut auch kein Problem.


----------



## Skyfreak (8. April 2012)

hey cube danke fuer die schnelle antwort 

dann werd ich sie morgen endlich mal einweihen


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Ich fahre auch immer mit Protektoren. Sicher ist Sicher, hab ja auch immer ein Helm an. Knie sind ja auch mal ein gern in Mitleidenschaft gezogenes Körperteil bei Stürzen und die Pins der Plattform-Pedalen hinterlassen immer so ein Muster im Schienbein.

Ich versuche die Teilnehmer zu erfassen.

Die Seite mit den sozialen Brennpunkten (SZ-Leb)
Jaamaa
Schandi
Maddinsz
BlackCubeSZ
Ripgid
Schimcu

Die Seite umgeben von Grün und frischer Luft (SZ-Bad)
Dustins
Tobe-Man
Skyfreak
roundround
Kannnix66 (bei gutem Wetter)

Startpunkt unbekannt:
aquadody (bei gutem Wetter)
Foxfreak (Helm)

Ich hoffe ich habe Keinen vergessen.


----------



## Maddinsz (8. April 2012)

@Blackcubesz:dann sind wir pünktlich um12uhr in lichtenberg oder ist dir das zu früh?


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Am Parkplatz ist die "Zusammenführung" ab 12Uhr geplant. Einen kleinen Puffer wollte ich mit 12:20Uhr einbauen.


----------



## Bioni (8. April 2012)

ich bin mal wieder in der heimat zu besuch und würde mich gern als  "thread-neuling" der runde anschließen. ich stoße in SZ-Bad am  bismarckturm mit meinem enduro dazu. fahre von hildesheim bis SZ-bad mit  dem auto, also falls jemand mit will solle er sich melden. kann mir  bitte noch jemand sagen, wann wir uns jetzt treffen (11 oder 11:30)!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (8. April 2012)

Hallo Leute  
Ich gehe jetzt noch ein bisschen an der Schaltung rumschrauben und mach das Ding für morgen soweit fit ... war gestern beim ZEG Händler aber was Helme angeht einfach nichts passendes gefunden, werde mir wohl demnächst einen neuen im Internet bestellen ... Trotz alle dem werde ich wohl trotzdem mitkommen, werde ich meinen Fahrstil halt mal etwas mäßigen  

Werde versuchen gegen 12 am Burgberg Parkplatz zu sein , ich fahre um 11 in Lengede los ..

ps : Willkommen Bioni


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Moin. Sehr cool, wenn es noch mehr Leute werden, dann brauchen wir an Abzweigungen und Wegespinnen Sicherungsposten. 11Uhr Bismarckturm


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (8. April 2012)

Nein, überhaupt kein Problem, wollte nur sichergehen, da du die Uhrzeit nochmal geändert hattest 

Moin Bioni ^^
Man dann wird es ja morgen richtig voll im Wald


----------



## aquadody (8. April 2012)

Hi,

ich bin dann um 11 am Bismarkturm.

Ist das der richtige Treffpunkt?


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Ja, oben auf dem Bismarckturm.


----------



## Bioni (8. April 2012)

gibts es tips zum auto-abstellen? will die tour net unbedingt mit nem aufstieg enden lassen... obwohl bei den hügelchen... naja, ehm, also tips?? würds sonst in der irenenstraße abstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoyma (8. April 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch immer mit Protektoren. Sicher ist Sicher, hab ja auch immer ein Helm an. Knie sind ja auch mal ein gern in Mitleidenschaft gezogenes Körperteil bei Stürzen und die Pins der Plattform-Pedalen hinterlassen immer so ein Muster im Schienbein.
> 
> Ich versuche die Teilnehmer zu erfassen.
> 
> ...


 
Update:
Ich schließe mich als Hinterwäldler (Baddeckenstedt) den soziale Brennpunktlern am Burgberg an.
Tobe, freue mich dich zu sehen...


----------



## Snakehead (8. April 2012)

Moin, ich bin morgen dann auch mit am Start 
VG


----------



## Skyfreak (8. April 2012)

für morgen ist leichter regen angesagt aber mal sehen das ist ja schliesslich kein strömender regen ^^


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

PART II

Die Seite mit den sozialen Brennpunkten (SZ-Leb)
Jaamaa
Schandi
Maddinsz
BlackCubeSZ
Ripgid (+ 2 Freunde???)
Schimcu
Sneakhead
hoyma
Foxfreak (Helm)

Die Seite umgeben von Grün und frischer Luft (SZ-Bad)
Dustins
Tobe-Man
Skyfreak
roundround
Bioni
Kannnix66 (bei gutem Wetter)
aquadody (bei gutem Wetter)

Ich werde morgen um ca. 10:20Uhr in das Forum gucken. Bitte bis dahin Absagen erteilen...

@ Bioni
Die Straße ist schon ganz gut. Ich persönlich würde nicht mit einem Anstieg anfangen wollen ;-)


----------



## Maddinsz (8. April 2012)

Darf man da oben nicht parken? ?


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2012)

Klar darf man dort parken.


----------



## Maddinsz (8. April 2012)

Naja dann kann bioni ja dort das auto abstellen


----------



## Ripgid (8. April 2012)

Sozialer Brennpunkt? Ghetto? Jaamaa wo schickst du mich denn da hin?  Von meinen Mitfahrern hat sich noch keiner ausgeschissen - sieht so aus als wenn ich alleine vorbeikomme..

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter, die Vorhersage sieht allerdings nach "Couch-lock-on" aus 



Dustins schrieb:


> PART II
> 
> Die Seite mit den sozialen Brennpunkten (SZ-Leb)
> Jaamaa
> ...


----------



## Foxfreak (8. April 2012)

'Ich lese hier alles zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr, reicht es wenn ich um 12:00 am Parkplatz vor der Burg bin? Muss wissen wann ich hier in Lengede los fahren soll


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2012)

@Ripgid
Tja, keine Ahnung was die aus 'Baaaad Salzgitter' meinen. Wollen eh immer was besseres sein. Dabei ist ja ganz Deutschland ein sozialer Brennpunkt. Also keine Angst . 
Unglaublich wie man hier diskriminiert wird....

@Bioni
Aus Hi kommend ist es nach Lichtenberg locker 10min schneller, als nach Bad... Baaaad Salzgitter!

@Foxfreak
Du fährst doch bestimmt am SZ-See entlang. Falls Interesse, können wir uns Ostseite/ Nordparkplatz treffen und zusammen hochfahren. Wir fahren 11.30 Uhr los. Das würde passen.

@all
Positiv Denken! Leichter oder gelegentlicher Regen hemmt die Wanderslust und sorgt für freie Trails.

@all
Offizielle Treffpunktzeit in Lichtenberg ist 12.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (8. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Ripgid
> Tja, keine Ahnung was die aus 'Baaaad Salzgitter' meinen. Wollen eh immer was besseres sein. Dabei ist ja ganz Deutschland ein sozialer Brennpunkt. Also keine Angst .
> Unglaublich wie man hier diskriminiert wird....
> 
> ...






Alles klar, machen wir es so


----------



## Bioni (9. April 2012)

@jaamaa: komme trotzdem zum bismarckturm. da weiß ich wenigstens grob, wo der steht... bis später und auf eine regenreiche/spaziergängerfreie tour


----------



## Kannnix66 (9. April 2012)

Moin Leute,
ihr dürft mich ruhig "Weichei"  nennen, aber ich hab eben auf der Terasse gestanden und es fing gerade an zu regnen . Das Thermometer zeigt zwar kuschelige 5 Grad an aber gefühlt sind es mindestens -20.
Ich denke ich klink mich aus . Aber beim nächsten Treffen und 2 Grad mehr bin ich bestimmt dabei. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2012)

Kein Ding, aber ein kleiner Verlust ;-)

Bis gleich Jungs!!!! und Ghetto-Boyz


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Kein Ding, aber ein kleiner Verlust ;-)
> 
> Bis gleich Jungs!!!! und Ghetto-Boyz



Wir sprechen uns gleich!!! 

Wetter in Lebenstedt - hin und wieder stippert es ein wenig, der Boden trocknet aber immer wieder ab. Der Himmel sieht im Moment auch sehr hell aus. Bestes Bike-Wetter... nicht so staubig wie im Sommer 

Bis gleich


----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns gleich!!!
> 
> Wetter in Lebenstedt - hin und wieder stippert es ein wenig, der Boden trocknet aber immer wieder ab. Der Himmel sieht im Moment auch sehr hell aus. Bestes Bike-Wetter... nicht so staubig wie im Sommer
> 
> Bis gleich



alles klar, bis gleich!


----------



## Foxfreak (9. April 2012)

Da quält man sich schon um 24:00 ins Bett um ein bisschen Schlaf zu bekommen und dann geht das Handy mit dem Wecker aus -.- 

@jaamaa Sorry falls ihr auf mich gewartet habt 
@all natürlich auch sorry wäre gerne mitgekommen :/


----------



## Skyfreak (9. April 2012)

Danke für die Tolle Tour !!! Aller erste Sahne die nächsten Tage werd ich wohl auf Arbeit mit dem Rollstuhl umher fahren aber der Spaß war es echt Wert


----------



## Maddinsz (9. April 2012)

Super Tour, hoffe das kann man bald mal wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquadody (9. April 2012)

Puhh so ne heiße Dusche und ein Pfund Kuchen bringen einen dann doch schön ins Leben zurrück....

 



Hier der Link zum GPS-Track:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ielbennwxbsmdtxl

Danke nochmal an die Organisatoren und Guides, war echt ne geniale Runde. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Foxfreak (9. April 2012)

Danke für den Gps-Track 

So kann ich die Route wenigstens nachfahren


----------



## roundround (9. April 2012)

Danke Jungs für die schöne Tour und danke für den GPS Track.
Ich werd wohl nochmal den Salzgitter Höhenzug durchfahren ;-).

War auf jeden Fall besser als Kaffee + Kuchen


----------



## Skyfreak (9. April 2012)

Da Schließ ich voll und ganz an


----------



## Snakehead (9. April 2012)

Gute Tour, auch wenn ich nach der Hälfte schlapp gemacht habe 
Gerne wieder


----------



## Ripgid (9. April 2012)

geile Tour, nette Leute, schöne Trails.. besten Dank an die Guides!

ich hatte am Ende folgendes aufm Tacho:

 Distanz 41.01 km   
  Dauer 04:06:24 
   Ø Pace 06:00 min/km 
  Ø Geschwindigkeit 9.99 km/h 
  Kalorien 2123 kcal 
   Höhenmeter (aufwärts/abwärts)   769 m / 767 m 



mal sehen ob man mein Videomaterial verwerten kann; wenn ich Zeit habe schneide ich mal 1-2 Trails zurecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kannnix66 (9. April 2012)

Na super, nachdem ich mich entschieden hatte nicht zu fahren blieb 
das Wetter trocken (sche%§ Wettervorhersage  ).
Vor lauter frust hab ich dann meinen Sohn geschnappt und bin den 
"sagenumwobenen" Finkenkulentrail gefahren. 
Erstens musste ich mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren und zweitens
die neuen Rampen. Natürlich nachdem ich meinen Sohn vorgeschickt habe .


----------



## Schimcu (9. April 2012)

Ja war echt Klasse obwohl ich zum Schluss konditionell an meine Grenzen gestoßen bin.
Super das soviel Leute zusammen gekommen sind, ich hoffe das war nicht das letzte mal! So jetzt heißt es ausruhen, zum Glück habe ich die Woche Urlaub 

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. April 2012)

So nach ein wenig Schlaf, einer Dusche und gutem Essen bin ich auch wieder fähig einen PC zu bedienen 
Es war eine geniale Tour vor allem, bei der Anzahl von 15 Leuten!

Jedoch war es konditionell ganz schön am Limit, und der Aufstieg zum Bismarckturm hat mir dann den Rest gegeben...

Nunja jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, dass es ganz schön verrückte Leute hier gibt,
ich sag nur Singlespeed oder mal eben zum Bahnhof fahren und am Ende doch noch alle einzuholen / zu überholen ^^


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2012)

Bin nach heißer Wanne, 2 Stück Kuchen, 2 Dessertschalen Eis, eine ganze Pfanne Bratkartoffeln (war eigentlich für die ganze Familie) mit 3 Spiegeleiern und dazu noch ein Topf Gemüse auch wieder ansprechbar. Ach das Weizen hatte ich vergessen.

Die Tour war Klasse mit tollen Leuten, auch wenn es für die Höhenzugbiker die gewohnte Hausrunde ist.  Erstaunlich fand ich, dass sich soviel Biker gefunden haben... und das bei der schlechten Wetterprognose. Aber das Glück war letztendlich auf unserer Seite.

Konditionell war das schon die Grenze für mich. 5 Stunden lang bei kaltem Wetter 54km mit über 900 Hm mein fast 16kg Bike voran zu treiben... das reicht jetzt erstmal eine gewisse Zeit. 

Auf jeden Fall hat es eine Menge Spaß gemacht und wird, mit welcher Streckenführung auch immer, wiederholt.





Wer möchte kann sich auf dem Foto taggen (Foto anklicken, 'Bereich markieren' oben rechts), damit man das ein oder andere Gesicht zuordnen kann.
Zum ausführlichen Quatschen fehlte ja heute die Luft 



.​


----------



## Tobe Man (9. April 2012)

hoyma schrieb:


> Update:
> Ich schließe mich als Hinterwäldler (Baddeckenstedt) den soziale Brennpunktlern am Burgberg an.
> Tobe, freue mich dich zu sehen...



Habe das eben erst gelesen...
Das ist aber schön, habe mich natürlich auch gefreut, Dich mal wieder zu sehen...


----------



## Tobe Man (9. April 2012)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Nunja jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, dass es ganz schön verrückte Leute hier gibt,
> ich sag nur Singlespeed oder mal eben zum Bahnhof fahren und am Ende doch noch alle einzuholen / zu überholen ^^








Das macht ja den Reiz aus, dass so viele verschiedene Charaktere  aufeinandertreffen, die alle ein gemeinsames, wundervolles Hobby  teilen.

Ja, über das Singlespeed und die Staargabel komme ich auch nicht hinweg, da werde ich wahrscheinlich heute Nacht von träumen...


----------



## Schandi (10. April 2012)

Danke für die super geile Tour, auch wenn mich gestern meine Familie noch für verrückt erklärt hatte, weil ich total ausgelutscht nach Hause kam. 
War schön, dass so viele Leute zusammen gekommen sind.
Gerne nochmal so `ne Tour, aber dann vielleicht mit anschließendem Grillen oder so.

Wir sehen uns im Wald
schandi


----------



## Skyfreak (11. April 2012)

Bin schon gespannt auf die videos


----------



## Foxfreak (13. April 2012)

War heute mal jemand unterwegs? Kann man morgen fahren oder ist das nach dem Regen ne Schlammschlacht  ?


----------



## Marc1111 (13. April 2012)

Ist relativ trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2012)

Wieso... hat es geregnet? 
Bis auf ein paar bestimmte Stellen bleibt es dort eigentlich immer sehr lange trocken. Zumindest bedarf es längere Regenperioden damit es matschig wird. Und überhaupt... fahren kann man doch imma


----------



## Foxfreak (13. April 2012)

Gut, danke für die Info´s  
Ja fahren kann man wohl, nur würde ich nach der Tour lieber auf dem Sofa liegen anstatt das Bike zu waschen 
Werde aber aufjeden Fall morgen mal wieder hoch fahren .. gibt noch ne Menge zu erkunden befor ich´s krachen lassen kann


----------



## Marc1111 (14. April 2012)

Test vom ibc app. sorry.


----------



## Marc1111 (14. April 2012)




----------



## Foxfreak (14. April 2012)

So endlich habe ich mein Ziel erreicht .. Heute von Lengede über Lichtenberg und Gebharshagen hoch zum Bismarkturm und durch Sz-Bad zurück .. Bin jetzt allerdings auch am Ende meiner Kräfte, aber das war es wert  Bis auf ein Duell Baum gegen Schulter ist auch alles gut gelaufen   und 1,80 für eine kleine Cola .. also nicht nur die Landschaft scheint da hoch zu sein, nein auch die Preise  
So das musste ich einfach los werden  

IMG_0598.jpg 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=228591&stc=1&d=1334427102


----------



## Dustins (15. April 2012)

Cola.... schönes alkoholfreies Weizen


----------



## aquadody (16. April 2012)

Hey Rigpid,

ist bei dem Videos nichts anständiges bei?


----------



## Skyfreak (17. April 2012)

Heute soll das Wetter einigermaßen gut werden hat jemand Lust und zeit zu fahren ?


----------



## Ripgid (17. April 2012)

aquadody schrieb:


> Hey Rigpid,
> 
> ist bei dem Videos nichts anständiges bei?



paar Sachen davon sind brauchbar; hatte aber noch keine Zeit das anständig zusammenzuschneiden... sowas dauert bei mir immer ne gewisse Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe Man (17. April 2012)

Bin leider seit Freitag krank, ansonsten gerne... 

Ihr kennt ja unsere Trailschmankerl in SZ-Bad noch nicht... Wird Zeit.

Und am Donnerstag, bei meiner letzten Tour, ist noch ein Traumtrail dazu gekommen.

Grüße und viel Spaß heute.


----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> paar Sachen davon sind brauchbar...



... obwohl ich immer vor deiner Nase rumtrödelte


----------



## Ripgid (17. April 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich immer vor deiner Nase rumtrödelte



passt schon! macht die Sache ungemein spannender wenn die Kicker plötzlich aus dem nichts auftauchen


----------



## Skyfreak (17. April 2012)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> Bin leider seit Freitag krank, ansonsten gerne...
> 
> Ihr kennt ja unsere Trailschmankerl in SZ-Bad noch nicht... Wird Zeit.
> 
> ...



wills doch hoffen  hab heut meine vordere felge zerledert  aber neue ist schon startklar nur noch schlauch und reifen drauf dann kanns wieder losgehen 

bin froh das ich helm und bein protektoren getragen hab hehe


----------



## Tobe Man (17. April 2012)

Selbstverständlich. Müssen nur einen geeigneten Termin finden, an dem möglichst viele Zeit haben. Also schön trainieren, damit wir schön weit fahren können und alle dabei noch Spaß haben... 
Oh, das hört sich ja böse an, hoffentlich nichts Ernstes. Immer innerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten fahren: "Lieber 3 Sekunden feige, als 3 Monate Krankenhaus!"
Man kann ihn einfach nicht oft genug zitieren, ne Dustins und Jaamaa...


----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2012)

Wen kann man nicht oft genug zitieren? Ach....ja...  lieber 3 Sekunden Adrenalin, als 3 Monate Krankenhaus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyfreak (18. April 2012)

Alles halb so Wild  Sowas passiert nun mal Augen zu und durch und ganz wichtig drauf steigen und Weiterfahren


----------



## Dantethr (18. April 2012)

Hi,

 habe von eurer Tour gehört und würde bei der nächten Tour gern mit euch starten!? Würde auch noch 1-2 Biker mitbringen, wenn erlaubt.

LG


----------



## Tobe Man (18. April 2012)

Sehr gerne. Es ist jeder willkommen!


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2012)

Moin moin,

da ja bei der Ostermontagstour für die südlichsten und teilweise auch die besten Trails des Höhenzuges die konditionelle Motivation fehlte, werde ich/wir sie mir am morgigen Sonntag zusammen mit den örtlichen Scouts vornehmen. Nach dem Motto - Das Beste zum Schluss 


*Geplanter* Start ist dann ca. 15 Uhr in Lichtenberg. Route: Lichtenberg >> Geopfad > Adlerhorst > Kammtrail  oder Flowtrail  >> Gebhardshagen >> Hundplatztrail > Engerodetrail >> Bad >> Mahnerbergtrail  > Bärenköpfe Trails ??? > Köppelmanntrail  >> Bismarkturm >> Kammtrail > Whistler Trail  >> Gebh. >>  Geopfad > EVS-Trail oder Lichtenberg


Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mikommen. Morgen gibt es dann nochmal ein Update. Ach... im Wald ist es trockener, als es der heutige Regen vermuten lässt !


----------



## Ripgid (21. April 2012)

hätteste mal eher was gesagt, wäre gerne mitgekommen! wir graben nun morgen den Deister um 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> da ja bei der Ostermontagstour für die südlichsten und teilweise auch die besten Trails des Höhenzuges die konditionelle Motivation fehlte, werde ich/wir sie mir am morgigen Sonntag zusammen mit den örtlichen Scouts vornehmen. Nach dem Motto - Das Beste zum Schluss
> 
> ...


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2012)

Update - Heute wird es bei mir mit der Tour leider nichts, da alle krank .


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2012)

Hi,

war gestern und heute in Lichtenberg (altes Freibad, Burg, Geotrail,Adlerhorst,Höhenzug, Bismarkturm und zurück). Alle Trails trocken und gut zu fahren.

Samstag geht es in den Harz, hoffe es ist und bleibt trocken.


----------



## Biker-SZ (9. Mai 2012)

schönen Guten Abend ,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum ich komme aus Salzgitter und würde gerne in Lichtenberg Mit meinen MTB Fahren .
Da ich hier noch nicht Lange wohne und mich da net so gut auskenne weiß ich net wo ich da fahren soll .
Ich habe ein Maxx Fully rad grade am aufbau und würde es gerne mal ausfahren wenn es fertig ist .
Und habe von einen Bekannten gehört daas mann da gut Mit nen MTB fahren kann.

und kann ich das überhaupt mit nen Fully fahren ( kenne mich net so gut aus ) ???


Mfg David


----------



## jaamaa (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo David,

Willkommen im wunderschönen Salzgitter Höhenzug. Man kann hier bei uns im Wald mit allem fahren, egal ob Hardtail oder Fully. Jeder wie er mag. Ich persönlich finde ein Fully angenehmer, da es teilweise doch schon sehr ruppig über Wurzeln geht.
Am besten du meldest dich ein paar Tage bevor du deine erste Runde drehen willst hier im Thread. Ich denke, dass sich dann jemand finden wird der dich über die Trails führt. 
Wo wäre denn dein Startpunkt?

VG


----------



## Biker-SZ (9. Mai 2012)

Mein Startpunkt wäre Salzgitter Lebenstedt Johann-Sebastian-Bach straße

Würde mich freuen wenn sich ein paar leute finden lassen würden 




mfg David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (9. Mai 2012)

Kein Thema... einfach melden, wenn das Bike fertig ist.


----------



## Biker-SZ (9. Mai 2012)

gut wunderbar .

also soweit is alles schon bei mir zuhause außer der rahmen und wsa ist noch brauche sind eventuel neiue felgen weißte vllt wo ich gute aber auch net alzuteurer felgen bekomme ???


----------



## Biker-SZ (11. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute ,

habe ien kleines prob Habe für mein neus bike eine X-fusion O2 RPV Dämpfer neu gekauft   und habe kaum ahnung wie ich den optimal einstelle mit rückferdung und so.

Es ist ein Luftdämpfer ohne Feder.

Habe ihn neu bei Ebay für 89 euro bekommen , der verkäufer hat ein bike geschäft und sagte nur zu mir Pro 10 Kg ! bar luft rein pumpen das habe ich ja verstanden aber jetzt kommt das nächste ich , habe ein kleines rädchen auf mein Dämpfer wo ich die Rückfederung einstellen kann und damit komme ich net klar .
Da ich net weiß wie optimal die Rückfederung sein muss .

hoffe hr könnt mir vllt bei meinen Problem helfen .

Achso und mein rahmen kommt am montag und den wird die woche über das bike aufgebaut und den hoffe ich mal dsa ich Zum nächsten we startklat bin und vllt bei guten wetter b´mit euch eine Tour Fahren kann 



Mfg David


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2012)

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/images/flatout/PDFs/Basis_Set_Up.pdf


----------



## Biker-SZ (11. Mai 2012)

nochmal ein dem mit dem SAG wert .

soll ich Den ALl Mountain Wert nehmen und davon den kleinsten also 15 % 

Frage : so habe ich doch den noch den größten spielraum also noch am meisten federweg für rauhe fahrten oder lieg ich da falsch ???


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2012)

Was hast du denn für ein Bike (CC/XC/AM) und wieviel Federweg hat es vorn und hinten?


----------



## Biker-SZ (11. Mai 2012)

gute frage 

Ich glaube ein all mountain ich weiß es net genau 
habe ein maxx viper rahmen 

also federweg vorne n der gabel sind 100 mm 

und soviel wir ich weiß hat mein Dämpfer ein HUb von 38 mm 

also net viel


----------



## Biker-SZ (11. Mai 2012)

kann ich damit eigentlich vernünftig im Gelände fahren wir zb hier in Salzgitter Lichtenberg


----------



## Biker-SZ (11. Mai 2012)

wie gesagt net viel ahnung davon beschäftige mich erst seid kurzen damit richtig vorher immer so ein Baumarkt rad gefahren 
und jetzt will ich es halt richtig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1111 (12. Mai 2012)

Kannst im Internet beim Hersteller nachschauen. Und etwas testen. Am besten am Bordstein runter fahren. Mit 25% SAG bist Du erstmal gut drin. Optimieren kannst Du danach. Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer mit 7,5 Bar bei 74 Kg Gewicht. Und 100mm sind für unsere Gegend absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Biker-SZ (12. Mai 2012)

Ok danke schön 

Freut mich zuhören und freue mich schon mit euch touren zufahren !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biker-SZ (12. Mai 2012)

Aber reicht mein Dämpfer dafür auch aus ?? mit nur 38 mm hub ?????


so wie ich rausgefunden habe würde bei mir in den rahmen sogar ein 190 mm dämpfer passen jetzt habe ich ein 165 mm 
wie geht das jetzt im 165mm max = 190 mm


----------



## jaamaa (12. Mai 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Aber reicht mein Dämpfer dafür auch aus ?? mit nur 38 mm hub ?????
> 
> 
> so wie ich rausgefunden habe würde bei mir in den rahmen sogar ein 190 mm dämpfer passen jetzt habe ich ein 165 mm
> wie geht das jetzt im 165mm max = 190 mm



Der Hub des Dämpfers ist nicht gleich mit dem Federweg. Durch die Umlenkung mit einer Wippe oder bei deinem Eingelenker durch die Drehpunkte und Hebellängen hast du ein Verhältnis von ca. 2:1 bis 3:1. So werden aus den 38mm Hub des Dämpfers 80-100mm Federweg am Hinterbau.


----------



## Biker-SZ (12. Mai 2012)

Danke das ihr mir das so erklärt also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe reicht es vollkommen aus in unserer gegen und eventuel auch mal im Harz wenn ihr dort Fahrt ???


----------



## Foxfreak (13. Mai 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Danke das ihr mir das so erklärt also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe reicht es vollkommen aus in unserer gegen und eventuel auch mal im Harz wenn ihr dort Fahrt ???




Wirst du sehr schnell merken was für dich ausreicht .. jetzt versteif dich nicht so auf die Meinungen anderer sondern schau doch einfach mal selbst 

Hörst dich eh noch nicht so erfahren an das du vom können her nen Freeridebike ausnutzen würdest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

ja gut da Haste recht das ich es selber merken werde .

Und das ich kaum erfahrung oder besser gesagt keine erfahrung habe stimmt auch wieder , 
aber finde ich net schlimm kommt alles mit der zeit .


----------



## Marc1111 (13. Mai 2012)

Bin mit 100mm schon eine Transalp gefahren.


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

ok habe grade bissel gegoogelt und ein video dazu gefunden i-was mit in den alpen fahren ok scheint hard zu seien 


War es schwer da hat man doch sicherlich mehr als nur 100 mm oder ??


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

ja also sobald mein Bike fertig ist hoffe das es nächste woche alles klappt sag eich bescheid 
so wie es Jaamaa geschrieben hat und den ne kleine tour fahren so das die leute mir vllt paar gute tips geben können da ich mich ahlt auch in der gegen nicht gut auskenne und kaum bis gar keine erfahrung beim Fahren habe


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

nurmnal so im Vorraus gefragt was habtihr den Nächstes Wochenende vor 

weil morgen kommt mein Rahmen und der ist ja bis zum Wochenende fertig wollen wir den eventuel ne runde fahren ???

hoffe es findet sich wer da ich mich net auskenne 

würde mich freuen


----------



## Kannnix66 (13. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich hab heute eine Tour mit meinem Sohn gemacht und drei wunderschöne Trails miteinander verbunden. Den Mahnerbergtrail, den (zum erstenmal gefahrenen @ jaamaa danke für den Tipp) Köppelmannstrail und den Bärenköpfetrail. War eine nette kleine Runde mit 24km und 580 hm.


----------



## Foxfreak (13. Mai 2012)

Hab mir jetzt nen neues Bike geholt , nen Canyon Xc 7.0 und sobald das da ist werden Kilometer gekillt  Freu mich schon .. mit meinem alten Freerider waren Touren ja ne quälerei ...


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

was macht du mit deinen alten verkaufst du vllt paar einzel teile ???

oder nur zusammen suche ein günstigen downhill vorbau


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

wsuche günstig so ein Downhill vorbau so ein kurzen weil ich habe nur ein langen


----------



## Foxfreak (13. Mai 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> was macht du mit deinen alten verkaufst du vllt paar einzel teile ???




Mein Hardtail bleibt bestehen als 2t Bike ... Glaube nicht das ich großartig was verkaufe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Mai 2012)

achso ok aber trozedm danke 

kennste vllt ne seite im i-net wo günstig ein downhill vorbau bekommen


----------



## Biker-SZ (14. Mai 2012)

einmal eine frage geht das den  wenn wohl angegebn ist max 190 mm dämpfer ein 165 mm einzubauen 

weil ein bekannter von mit meinte das in dem Rahmen den ich bekomme ( maxx viper ) nur ein 190 mm reinpasst .

angeblich vom foto aus erkannt jetzt habe ich das problem ich habe hier 165 mm dämpfer  neu und finde jetzt so keine 190 mm dämpfer .

würdfe dasd gehen den einzubauen ????


----------



## Foxfreak (15. Mai 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> einmal eine frage geht das den  wenn wohl angegebn ist max 190 mm dämpfer ein 165 mm einzubauen
> 
> weil ein bekannter von mit meinte das in dem Rahmen den ich bekomme ( maxx viper ) nur ein 190 mm reinpasst .
> 
> ...




Frag sowas mal lieber im Technik-Forum


----------



## Biker-SZ (16. Mai 2012)

hat sich erledigt meine Dämpfer passt wunderbar rein in den Rahmen 


danke nochmal


----------



## Marc1111 (16. Mai 2012)




----------



## Biker-SZ (16. Mai 2012)

also freitag wird der Rest aufgebaut da ich heute beim aiufbau gemerkt habe 
das noch ein paar Sachen fehlen .

Und denn hoffe ich mal das ich bald die erste Tour fahren kann mit euch  .


MFG David


----------



## Foxfreak (18. Mai 2012)

Bei mir steht jetzt auch der Canyon-Karton mit nem neuen Nerve Xc im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Maddinsz (18. Mai 2012)

Dann bau mal schnell zusammen;-)


----------



## Dustins (18. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (18. Mai 2012)

Merci , und der Aufbau wird nachher auch beendet 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1125589]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Biker-SZ (19. Mai 2012)

also mein bike ist jetzt komplett aufgebaut 
sollte mich ja melden wenn fertig ist vllt kann man ja morgen oder eventuel nächstes wochenende ne tour durch lichtenberg oder so machen


----------



## Biker-SZ (19. Mai 2012)

Da is ein Foto vom Bike 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1125601


----------



## Dustins (19. Mai 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Da is ein Foto vom Bike
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1125601



Ist das im Greifpark?


----------



## Biker-SZ (20. Mai 2012)

ne das ist bei mir vor der Haustür !!!!

wann können wir den mal ne runde fahren habe schon voll bock drauf


----------



## Biker-SZ (20. Mai 2012)

ne in salzgitter lebenstedt johann-sebastian-bach str


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-SZ (20. Mai 2012)

hi lassen sich eventuel ein püaar leute für nächste wochenende finden ??? die lust haben bissel zu fahren und mir vllt bissel was zeigen können ???


----------



## jaamaa (20. Mai 2012)

Na für'n Anfang einfach mal in den Wald und da nen bissl rumfahren... das wird ja schon gehn, auch ohne Scout. Ich jedenfalls bin im Moment was Trails anbelangt etwas verwöhnt


----------



## Biker-SZ (20. Mai 2012)

ja ich war heute in Lengende/Broistedt eda habe ich ne Trail gefunden wo mann ganz gut fahren kann .

Konnte da mein Rad ganz gut ausprobieren


----------



## Biker-SZ (20. Mai 2012)

Das ist es !!!


----------



## Biker-SZ (20. Mai 2012)

nochmal eine frage ein 40 mm vorbau ist das zu kurz für mein Rad ????


----------



## Marc1111 (21. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was Du für eine Sitzposition brauchst. Ich fahre einen 90 mm. Du musst da bike fahren. Testen!


----------



## Biker-SZ (21. Mai 2012)

ok weil ich von paar leuten gehört das der vorbau viel zu kurz für das rad wäre und es nur für freerider oder downhill bikes was ist


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (21. Mai 2012)

Hab ich vorhin jemanden von euch auf dem Weg vom Adlerhorst runter fast überfahren... ? ^^
Aber wie kann man auch die schönsten Trails "falschrum" fahren 
Ist ja noch mal gut gegangen.

Hat jemand morgen im Laufe des Tages Zeit und Lust auf eine große / kleine Tour? (Je nach Belieben und Verfassung)
Wetter soll schön bleiben, und ich habe dank mündlichen Abitur auch den ganzen Tag Zeit. Einfach melden, schaue auch noch kurzfristig rein.


----------



## Biker-SZ (22. Mai 2012)

wann und wo willste den Fahren ????


----------



## Dantethr (23. Mai 2012)

Nightride vom Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2012)

Cooles Foto für FDW... liken 

 Foto der Woche (Vorschläge)


----------



## Dantethr (24. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> cooles foto für fdw... Liken
> 
> foto der woche (vorschläge)



fdw????


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


> fdw????



*F*oto *d*er *W*oche... auf der Startseite von MTB-News


----------



## Biker-SZ (28. Mai 2012)

Hi kurze Frage 

is jemand heute vielleicht in Lichtenberg oben wo mann sich vllt mal treffen kann ???


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (28. Mai 2012)

Eventuell ja , entscheidet sich aber kurzfristig. Einfach mal die Biker ansprechen, die meisten beißen auch nicht. 
Finde es schade, dass man wenig ins Gespräch kommt. Viele Fahren vorbei und machen in großer Entferung Pause. Mehr als ein "Hai" hört mann meistens leider nicht.


----------



## Biker-SZ (28. Mai 2012)

ok Gut weiß ich bescheid vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Foxfreak (28. Mai 2012)

Bin die ganzen letzten Tage gefahren , glaube nicht das ich mich heute schon wieder hoch quäle


----------



## Biker-SZ (28. Mai 2012)

ich war gestern oben nur das problem ist diese ich finde keine richtige strecke wo man richtig im Gelände heitzen kann sondern fast nur schotter wege


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> ich war gestern oben nur das problem ist diese ich finde keine richtige strecke wo man richtig im Gelände heitzen kann sondern fast nur schotter wege



Na so schwer ist das hier ja nicht! Auch mal nach links und rechts schauen . Du kannst ja auch mal hier bei OSM gucken. Trals sind alle die schwarz/gestrichelt oder weiß sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2012)

Und gleich noch mal was aus akuellem Anlass hinterher...

_*Auf dem Berg grüßt man... und im Wald grüßt man auch!*

_ *Es ist sicherlich einfacher beim Uphill einem entgegenkommenden Biker Platz zu machen, als umgedreht!

Und egal wer Platz macht... ein Danke dafür ist nicht zuviel verlangt!


 
*


----------



## Foxfreak (28. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na so schwer ist das hier ja nicht! Auch mal nach links und rechts schauen . Du kannst ja auch mal hier bei OSM gucken. Trals sind alle die schwarz/gestrichelt oder weiß sind.




Kann ich nur bestätigen .. habe mir auch zum größten Teil alle Trails selbst gesucht  .. aber ich kann die Tage mal bescheid sagen wenn ich wieder hoch fahre


----------



## Foxfreak (28. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und gleich noch mal was aus akuellem Anlass hinterher...
> 
> _*Auf dem Berg grüßt man... und im Wald grüßt man auch!*
> 
> ...




Also ich habe im Höhenzug noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht  
Sind beim Biken alle Altersgruppen vertreten und alle sind höflich , und diejenigen welche auf dem Pferde unterwegs sind, sind auch immer recht hilfsbereit


----------



## Dantethr (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,
 ich fahre eigentlich immer mit einer DAV-Gruppe im Harz (immer ab Harzburg), stelle aber immer mehr fest das ich mehr "schweres und technisches Gelände" bevorzuge, und deshalb meine Frage hier! 

Wer von den Lichtenbergern hätte an nächsten Sa. Bock den Harz zwischen Schierke und Wernigerode zu erkunden?
Möchte früh los und z.B. Eckerlochstieg, steinerne Renne, Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg usw. fahren. Auch mal eine Passage zurück schieben und sie nochmals versuchen usw.

Vielleicht werden wir ja eine schöne Truppe

Dantethr


----------



## Biker-SZ (9. Juni 2012)

kurze frage wie fahrt ihr den Dahin ???
wenn mit Auto wäre da i-wo ein platz für mich ???

Ist das was für Anfänger weil ich hätte schon lust!!


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juni 2012)

@Dantethr
Steinerne Renne willst du nicht fahren! Und den Rest und noch etwas mehr fahren wir als nächste Tour, haben wir heute nach der gemütlichen  Harzrunde beschlossen. Wird aber nichts am kommenden Sa. Könnntest dich jedoch dann gerne dazu gesellen. 

Ach... dies ist absolut nicht für Anfänger geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-SZ (9. Juni 2012)

Ok gut den weiß ich bescheid schade eigentlcih hätte gerne mitgemacht


----------



## Dantethr (9. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Dantethr
> Steinerne Renne willst du nicht fahren! Und den Rest und noch etwas mehr fahren wir als nächste Tour, haben wir heute nach der gemütlichen  Harzrunde beschlossen. Wird aber nichts am kommenden Sa. Könnntest dich jedoch dann gerne dazu gesellen.
> 
> Ach... dies ist absolut nicht für Anfänger geeignet.



Danke, für dein Angebot 
Wann wollt ihr denn fahren? 

Wer hat den trotzdem nächte Woche Lust und Zeit, kann eigentlich die ganze Woche?


----------



## Biker-SZ (9. Juni 2012)

ich hätte lust und ich fidne es wäre ein Herrrausfoderung für mich 

und ich würde es mir schon zutrauen


----------



## Foxfreak (10. Juni 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> ich hätte lust und ich fidne es wäre ein Herrrausfoderung für mich
> 
> und ich würde es mir schon zutrauen



Also ich glaube du solltest dich vielleicht doch erstmal in Lichtenberg austoben bevor du Technische Passagen im Harz angehst , und mit deinem Rad wirst du da glaube ich auch schnell an Grenzen stoßen , ohne das Böse zu meinen ... Manchmal ist weniger mehr


----------



## Biker-SZ (10. Juni 2012)

Ja klar kein Problem nehme ich net Böse.

war heute in Lichtenberg und habe auch gemerkt das ich halt noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten muss und da wäre es net so gut gleich ne dicke harz tour zu machen da habt ihr recht


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Danke, für dein Angebot
> Wann wollt ihr denn fahren?


Entscheidet sich die Tage...


----------



## Egomane (13. Juni 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> ja ich war heute in Lengende/Broistedt eda habe ich ne Trail gefunden wo mann ganz gut fahren kann .
> 
> Konnte da mein Rad ganz gut ausprobieren



Wo denn da???


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Juni 2012)

Lengender Teiche da .


wenn du willst kann man sich ja mal treffen und zusammen Fahren


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Juni 2012)

Lengender Teiche !!


wenn du willst kann man sich ja mal treffen und zusammen Fahren


----------



## Dantethr (13. Juni 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Lengender Teiche !!
> 
> 
> wenn du willst kann man sich ja mal treffen und zusammen Fahren



Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt nicht, die Strecken sind zu kurz!
Kommst du aus Lengede oder Broistedt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egomane (13. Juni 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Lengender Teiche !!
> 
> 
> wenn du willst kann man sich ja mal treffen und zusammen Fahren



Rundkurs heizen? 
Wie wäre es mit ein paar Runden auf den Seilbahnberg? ;-)


----------



## Biker-SZ (13. Juni 2012)

bin ich schon rum gefahren :=)


aber da wo ich den Tag gefahren Lengender Teiche , war es ganz gut .


----------



## Dantethr (14. Juni 2012)

Hast du dann auch die 2 BMX-Strecken gesehen, eine am Berg und eine am Teich der beim Unglück eingestürzt ist?


----------



## Dantethr (14. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Entscheidet sich die Tage...


 

Denk an mich wenn IHR fahrt!!!


----------



## Biker-SZ (14. Juni 2012)

ja habe ich gesehen die am berg ist total zugewuchert


----------



## Biker-SZ (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Leuet mal ne fareg was haltet ihr von Felt Hardtails Mountainbikes

Ganz genau Das Felt Q220 

würde gerne eure meinungen hören will es mir höchstwarscheinlich kaufen


----------



## Foxfreak (14. Juni 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Hi Leuet mal ne fareg was haltet ihr von Felt Hardtails Mountainbikes
> 
> Ganz genau Das Felt Q220
> 
> würde gerne eure meinungen hören will es mir höchstwarscheinlich kaufen



Ich wuerde es nicht kaufen ... Was erhoffst du dir davon ?


----------



## Biker-SZ (14. Juni 2012)

da ich mir halt noch ein Hardtail kaufen wollte und habe bei lange mal nachgefragt für das was ich ausgeben kan für das rad war das das beste 499 euro


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2012)

Biker-SZ schrieb:


> Hi Leuet mal ne fareg was haltet ihr von Felt Hardtails Mountainbikes
> 
> Ganz genau Das Felt Q220
> 
> würde gerne eure meinungen hören will es mir höchstwarscheinlich kaufen



In der Stadt zum Einkaufen... OK
Als Sportgerät... Schrott! 
Außerdem gibt es das Teil schon für 379,- Dann lieber ein gutes Gebrauchtes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-SZ (14. Juni 2012)

also is das bike was ich im moment habe besser ???


----------



## Biker-SZ (14. Juni 2012)

weil ich habe mir überlegt und würde mein Fully gerne verkaufen um mir eigentlich was was anderes zu hatte auch ein Bergermont Evolve im Auge is zwar ein Gebrauchtes soll aber gar nicht mal so schlecht sein


----------



## Pinstripe (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
da viele von euch ja auf Abschnitten des Calenberg-Harz-Weges unterwegs sind, würde ich gerne wissen, ob evt. jemand den kompletten Weg als Karte oder noch besser als GPX-Datei o.ä. hat?!
Meines Wissens geht der Weg von Goslar bis Hameln. Ich konnte aber bisher im Netz kein gescheites Kartenmaterial finden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob die anderen Abschnitte des Weges auch (er-)fahrenswert sind?


----------



## Dantethr (18. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Dantethr
> Steinerne Renne willst du nicht fahren! Und den Rest und noch etwas mehr fahren wir als nächste Tour, haben wir heute nach der gemütlichen  Harzrunde beschlossen. Wird aber nichts am kommenden Sa. Könnntest dich jedoch dann gerne dazu gesellen.
> 
> Ach... dies ist absolut nicht für Anfänger geeignet.


 
Hi, bin gestern den Pfarrstieg und den Eckerlochstieg(2Teil) gefahren, den Pfarrstieg (von oben) kannte ich noch nicht es war aber ein geiler Trail. 
Meine Mitfahrer waren nicht wirklich alle begeistert...

Hoffe es klappt dann mal mit der Trailtour.

Am 21ten ist Sommersonnenwende-Tour ab Bad Harzburg um 18:30Uhr!!!


----------



## jaamaa (18. Juni 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Meine Mitfahrer waren nicht wirklich alle begeistert...



Warum?


----------



## Maddinsz (24. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinsz (24. Juni 2012)

War ein super Tag


----------



## Dantethr (25. Juni 2012)

Maddinsz schrieb:


> War ein super Tag


Hoffe es war nicht zu anstrengend, bist aber gut gefahren!
Dein Handy hat ja nicht aufgezeichnet, also noch mal grob die Stationen der Tour.

Tour Harzburg, Torfhaus, Märchenweg, Oderteich, Königskrug, Achtermann, Kaiserweg, Eckersprung, Staumauer, Molkenhaus, Serpentinen,Harzburg


----------



## Maddinsz (25. Juni 2012)

Nein war nicht zu anstrengend, habe mich auch schon wieder erholt 
Wenn es mal wieder eine gelegenheit gibt würde ich mich gerne anschließen


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2012)

*Lese, verstehe, zeige Engagement und mach mit!

*







*Open Trails Hessen - Mountainbiker gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern *


----------



## waldhase (3. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Lese, verstehe, zeige Engagement und mach mit!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Schon Erledigt


----------



## Biker-SZ (3. Juli 2012)

Erledigt


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juli 2012)

War ne nette Runde bei bestem Wetter... 
Da wo die Wassermassen fließen... das ist kein Bach, sondern der Trail!







Die Hildesheimer jammern alle über unzählige Stiche dieser kleinen schwarzen Fliegen. Ich habe nichts, wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Artis1986 (9. Juli 2012)

Hey, welcher Trail ist das denn? sieht ganz nett aus


----------



## Dustins (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auch nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Foxfreak (10. Juli 2012)

Sie sind einfach nur lästig , aber gestochen hat mich noch keine , sieht auch eher aus wie nen Saugrüssel und nicht wie nen Stachel, weiss einer wie die Biester heißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Sie sind einfach nur lästig , aber gestochen hat mich noch keine , sieht auch eher aus wie nen Saugrüssel und nicht wie nen Stachel, weiss einer wie die Biester heißen?



Kriebelmücke

... aber wie gesagt... null Stiche


----------



## Foxfreak (19. Juli 2012)

Das Wetter dieses Jahr ist doch echt zum heulen .. Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen und wenn oben alles verschlammt ist, oder seid ihr auch Schönwetterfahrer wie ich ?


----------



## Artis1986 (19. Juli 2012)

Schönwetterfahrer 
Hätte echt mal wieder bock den Höhenweg zu fahren, der Trail ist echt geil.


----------



## Artis1986 (21. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand eigentlich noch andere gute Trails im Höhenzug empfehlen? Ich bin bis jetzt fats nur den Höhenweg gefahren, der ist zwar ziemlich geil, aber immer das gleiche ist auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Foxfreak (22. Juli 2012)

Artis1986 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eigentlich noch andere gute Trails im Höhenzug empfehlen? Ich bin bis jetzt fats nur den Höhenweg gefahren, der ist zwar ziemlich geil, aber immer das gleiche ist auch nicht das wahre.




ich kenne die Wege leider alle nicht mir Namen sorry, ich weiß nicht wie man die Strecke von der Burg Lichtenberg zum Bismarkturm nennt , die macht nämlich auch Laune


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juli 2012)

artis1986 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand eigentlich noch andere gute trails im höhenzug empfehlen? *ich bin bis jetzt fats nur den höhenweg gefahren, der ist zwar ziemlich geil,* aber immer das gleiche ist auch nicht das wahre.





foxfreak schrieb:


> ich kenne die wege leider alle nicht mir namen sorry, ich weiß nicht wie man die strecke *von der burg lichtenberg zum bismarkturm nennt , die macht nämlich auch laune*



... :d


----------



## Dustins (24. Juli 2012)

Schaut doch mal bei http://http://openstreetmap.de rein. Dort sollten alle Trails drin sein.
Ganz viel wurde auch schon MEHRFACH in den Vorgänger-Beiträgen festgehalten/beschrieben/erklärt......

Klingt blöd, aber die Leute haben halt auch nicht Lust und Zeit die ganzen Sachen hier doppelt zu schreiben, aus diesem Grund wird die Antwortflut überschaubar bleiben.


----------



## Foxfreak (24. Juli 2012)

Heut war´s ja sehr geil oben .. macht Laune bei 30° durch den Schlamm zu fahren,und als neben Effekt hat man noch nen Gratis Mückenschutz  Am Ende dann nochmal Glück gehabt heute .. Der Weg runter zu diesem kleinen Verteilerzentrum oder Generator war so matschig, das ich bei zuviel Tempo durchs Bremsen ins Schleudern gekommen bin und mit Absprunghilfe der Eng stehenden Bäume vom Rad geflogen und ca 3 Meter durch den Matsch geflogen bin .. war aber eine weiche Landung, nur das Hinterrad muss nen ganz schönen Schlag wegbekommen haben .. habe ne ordentliche 8 drin, kann zwar noch fahren ohne spürbare Veränderung allerdings bräuchte ich mal nen Tipp was ich da jetzt machen kann ..


----------



## Dustins (24. Juli 2012)

Ja, bei der Abfahrt sollte man immer relativ links fahren. Du meinst sicherlich Adlerhorst runter Richtung Schützenverein.


Du fährst mit dem Bike oder ausgebauten Hinterrad zum Tretlager in der City von Bad. Ich würde die Ausbau-Version nehmen. Der hat bei dem Wetter sicherlich auch mehr als einen Kunden und wird die das Teil nicht im Vorbeigehen richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (24. Juli 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ja, bei der Abfahrt sollte man immer relativ links fahren. Du meinst sicherlich Adlerhorst runter Richtung Schützenverein.
> 
> 
> Du fährst mit dem Bike oder ausgebauten Hinterrad zum Tretlager in der City von Bad. Ich würde die Ausbau-Version nehmen. Der hat bei dem Wetter sicherlich auch mehr als einen Kunden und wird die das Teil nicht im Vorbeigehen richten.



Danke für den schnellen Tipp !


----------



## jaamaa (24. Juli 2012)

@Foxfreak
Bis nach Bad wäre für dich ja sehr weit, dass bekommst du auch hier. Du kannst in Leb. zu Lange oder Berger fahren. Eine Acht sollte einem Fahrradhändler keine Probleme bereiten. 
Und nur mit dem Hinterrad im Laden zu erscheinen, ist bei einem Versenderbike nicht verkehrt und erspart oft überflüssige Kommentare .

@Dustins
Er meint bestimmt den *Trail* mit dem Einstieg bei Genther's Bank runter zur *E*rdgas*V*erteiler*S*tation, anschließend über Feld Richtung Sukopsmühle.

... und wie heißt der Trail???


----------



## Foxfreak (24. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @Foxfreak
> Bis nach Bad wäre für dich ja sehr weit, dass bekommst du auch hier. Du kannst in Leb. zu Lange oder Berger fahren. Eine Acht sollte einem Fahrradhändler keine Probleme bereiten.
> Und nur mit dem Hinterrad im Laden zu erscheinen, ist bei einem Versenderbike nicht verkehrt und erspart oft überflüssige Kommentare .
> 
> ...



Genau den meine ich .. Erdgasverteilerstation, ich wusste doch das ich das schonmal gehört hatte  .. Also den Tipp nach Bad zufahren werde ich mal beherzigen .. Zu lange werde ich nichtmal mehr gehen wenn er der letzte Händler der Stadt wäre, der ist einfach unsympatisch ... und es wird ja sicherlich noch häufiger etwas zutun sein, also kann ich mir gleich mal andere Händler anschauen ..


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (24. Juli 2012)

SchÃ¶n, dass du so viel GlÃ¼ck gehabt hast 

Meine Tagesbilanz sieht aus wie folgt:

Gleiche Stelle in den Serpentinen zu schnell / zu wenig Bremswirkung erzielt und bin mit einem Baum frontal kollidiert.

Nach ca. 5 Minuten Selbstfindungsphase und SchmerzverdrÃ¤nungsphase ging es weiter.
Erst dann bemerkte ich den Schaden am Bike:

Der Lenker hatte sich in den Baum gebohrt und eine sehenswerte Schramme hinterlassen. Folglich Lackschaden am Lenker.
Der Linke Bremshebel ist an- bzw. fast durchgebrochen.
Die Rechte Schaltung ist nicht mehr funktionsfÃ¤hig (Beide Hebel fÃ¼r die Hintere Schaltung sind fest, aber keine Ã¤uÃerliche BeschÃ¤digung feststellbar)

Dazu habe ich mir wahrscheinlich den Daumen geprellt, welcher sich wohl zwischen Lenker und Baum befand... Habe immernoch Schmerzen und Bewegungseinschrenkung, aber Autofahren geht grad noch so.
HÃ¤tte ich keine Schienbeinprotektoren getragen hÃ¤tte ich mir wahrscheinlich selbes gebrochen. Blauer Fleck und Prellung trotz Protektoren...

Leider hat das Tretlager morgen zu, aber am Donnerstag geht das Bike in die Reparatur...
SchÃ¤tze Schaden von bis zu 100 â¬ bis 150 â¬


Und am Eingang des Trails unterhalte ich mich noch mit einer netten Dame warum ich mit Protektoren und Helm fahre, und wie unverantwortlich die beiden Biker kurz vor mir doch waren ohne Helm zu fahren...

@ Foxfreak
Haben uns ja nur knapp verpasst


----------



## Foxfreak (24. Juli 2012)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n, dass du so viel GlÃ¼ck gehabt hast
> 
> Meine Tagesbilanz sieht aus wie folgt:
> 
> ...




Na immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige ungeschickte  

 Ne SpaÃ bei Seite,bin froh das du dir nicht noch mehr getan hast, und wÃ¼nsch dir eine gute Besserung. 
o
Also wenn dir ne Reiterin entgegen kam dann sind wir dicht hintereinander geflogen


----------



## Artis1986 (24. Juli 2012)

Wo is denn das genau? Komme leider nicht von da und kenne mich nicht aus. Kann mir eure Route mal jmd auf der Karte zeigen? 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (24. Juli 2012)

Artis1986 schrieb:


> Wo is denn das genau? Komme leider nicht von da und kenne mich nicht aus. Kann mir eure Route mal jmd auf der Karte zeigen?
> Gruß



Jaamaa hat das ganz gut beschrieben, das ist eigentlich nur ein kurzes Stück, ziemlich unspektakulär .. nur die Bäume stehen etwas eng, mein Problem waren nur die Bodenverhältnisse, denn es gab dort heute nicht eine trockene Stelle und somit hat man eine echt schlechte Bremswirkung ... ich kann ja mal schauen ob ich eine Karte finde und es dort schnell markieren 

Ps: finde auf die schnelle nichts :/


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juli 2012)

Artis1986 schrieb:


> Wo is denn das genau? Komme leider nicht von da und kenne mich nicht aus. Kann mir eure Route mal jmd auf der Karte zeigen?
> Gruß



Der Trail ist eher als Abschluß für Lebenstedt-Heimkehrer interessant, da du sonst anschließend die Strecke wieder hoch fahren mußt. Gibt aber noch andere nette Stellen. Schau einfach mal in die OSM Karte oder fahr mit. Mir war es allerdings heute zu warm.

*Übrigens haben die örtlichen Händler heute wieder ihr Bestes gegeben, teilweise für ein Fachhändler echt peinlich.


----------



## Artis1986 (25. Juli 2012)

Da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe werde ich mich da mal n bissl genauer umsehen.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juli 2012)

Heute Abend noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Dustins (26. Juli 2012)

ja, im Biergarten!!!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (26. Juli 2012)

Ja ich in ca 20 Minuten :-D


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juli 2012)

Hmm.. in 20 min ist es mir noch zu warm. Mal sehen, werde gleich mal die Hand aus der Tür ins Freie halten . Oder ich warte noch ein bisl und geh dann gleich in den Biergarten .


----------



## Dustins (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich gehe jetzt los!!!


----------



## Foxfreak (26. Juli 2012)

Moinsen Leute , also der Händler hat heute schon angedeutet das an dem Hinterrad nicht mehr viel zu retten sein wird, vorallem wegen den Messerspeichen .. Schade aber nagut ... Hat jemand aus der Umgebung noch nen Hinterrad zum fairen Preis abzugeben? 
Ne 180er Avid Scheibe sollte dran passen, das ist das einzige Kriterium , falls nicht muss ich mal schauen was denn eine lohnenswerte Anschaffung im Internet wäre , die Mavic Felge kommt mir dann nicht mehr ans Rad ..


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2012)

Ne, leider nicht. Mußt du mal im Bikemarkt schauen. Oder besser erstmal den weiterfahren und auf einen anderen LRS sparen. Dann aber keine Systemlaufräder.

Und zur Info:
Entweder man bekommt die Acht raus oder nicht. Das hat aber ganz sicher nichts damit zu tun, dass es sich bei deinem LR um Messerspeichen handelt, sondern eher wie krum die Felge ist. Dazu kommt, dass die Anzahl der Speichen einen Einfluss hat und da wird es mit 24 Speichen schwieriger als mit 28 oder 32.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (27. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info , ich bin Technisch leider komplett unerfahren, da kann man nur auf das vertrauen was man erzählt bekommt." Oder besser erstmal den weiterfahren und auf einen anderen LRS sparen" Wo liegen denn die Risiken wenn ich damit jetzt weiter fahre , stört es nur die Performance oder erhöt es das Unfallrisiko?


----------



## Foxfreak (27. Juli 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Danke für die Info , ich bin Technisch leider komplett unerfahren, da kann man nur auf das vertrauen was man erzählt bekommt." Oder besser erstmal den weiterfahren und auf einen anderen LRS sparen" Wo liegen denn die Risiken wenn ich damit jetzt weiter fahre , stört es nur die Performance oder erhöt es das Unfallrisiko?



In den Bikemarkt habe ich nicht übringens nicht viel Vertrauen , man hat einfach keinen Schutz gegen Betrüger, zumindest nur Mangelhaften


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> In den Bikemarkt habe ich nicht übringens nicht viel Vertrauen , man hat einfach keinen Schutz gegen Betrüger, zumindest nur Mangelhaften



Nun ja... alle Welt kauft bei ebay und da wird sicherlich öfter betrogen. Habe jedenfalls hier im IBC noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Und ob dein LR noch fahrbar ist... keine Ahnung, muß man sehen. Das sollte dir ja der Fachmann beantworten können!


----------



## Foxfreak (27. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nun ja... alle Welt kauft bei ebay und da wird sicherlich öfter betrogen. Habe jedenfalls hier im IBC noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Und ob dein LR noch fahrbar ist... keine Ahnung, muß man sehen. Das sollte dir ja der Fachmann beantworten können!



Gut dann danke erstmal, ich hol´s morgen um 16:00 beim Händler ab und dann sollte ich eh mehr wissen ,falls jemand noch privat in der Umgebung verkauft darf er sich gerne melden, ansonsten werde ich wohl Neuware bestellen, dann mach ich gleich nen Paket draus, denn ich muss mir endlich vernünftige Schutzkleidung besorgen auch wenns unbequem ist , hab am Dienstag sehr viel Glück gehabt das nur nen Rad beschädigt wurde ..


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (1. August 2012)

Endlich bin ich auch wieder mobil ^^
Heute das Bike aus der Reperatur geholt. Der ganze SpaÃ hat mich (zum GlÃ¼ck) nur 35 Euro gekostet... [Bin mit 300â¬ hin, weil ich schlimmes befÃ¼rchtet hatte...]
Darauf das Bike gleich mal in Hochgalnz gebracht um es morgen wieder einzusauen 
Finger und RÃ¼cken sind soweit auch wieder i.O. 

Also, bis die Tage im Wald

Ps. Wie gehts der Felge ? ^^


----------



## Foxfreak (1. August 2012)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich auch wieder mobil ^^
> Heute das Bike aus der Reperatur geholt. Der ganze Spaß hat mich (zum Glück) nur 35 Euro gekostet... [Bin mit 300 hin, weil ich schlimmes befürchtet hatte...]
> Darauf das Bike gleich mal in Hochgalnz gebracht um es morgen wieder einzusauen
> Finger und Rücken sind soweit auch wieder i.O.
> ...




Na immerhin blieb der Sachschaden bei dir dann doch noch so gering  

Joa die Felge ist hinüber, hab mir vor 5 Minuten ne Enduro Felge bestellt, die Race Dinger sind mir einfach zu empfindlich ... Manchmal hasse ich mein Hobby, fürn Schüler ist das alles immer ganz schön teuer  


Mal was anderes , kann mir jemand von euch sagen was diese roten Tücher und Absperrbänder in den Bäumen bedeuten ? Das kann kein Zufall sein das die an jeder Ecke hängen ..


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (2. August 2012)

Das mit den komischen Tüchern hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...
Soweit ich mich erinnere, hängen die ungefähr seit "Vatertag" da. Vieleicht hat´s damit was auf sich.

----
Jetzt muss ich nochmal eine Frage loswerden.
Ich möchte demnächst meine Reifen ( 2x Nobby Nic) loswerden, und sie durch "All Mountain" Bereifung ersetzten.
Gedacht hatte ich da an die Fat Albert Kombination von Schwalbe oder 2x den Rubber Queen von Conti aufzuziehen.

Ich bin mit aber nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll. Zum einfach mal ausprobieren ist mir eine Kombi mit gut 80 etwas zu teuer.

FA: 
- Habe von vielen Seiten gehört die obere Schicht die Gripp bringt ist nach wenigen KM weg und danach ist der Reifen für nix mehr zu gebrauchen
+ Hat DEN Ruf als AM / Enduro Kombi
+ Habe mir das Profil erst heute in echt angeschaut, und ich muss sagen die Anordung / Höhe der Stollen überzeugen

RQ: 
- Mir kommen die Stollen niedrig vor (Kein Real-Vergleich)
+ Hand Made in Germany
+ Die BCC Gummimüschung wird ja gerade hier im Forum in den Himmel gelobt und soll vieeel länger halten als die von Schwalbe.

Achso, wichtig zu erwähnen währe noch, dass ich schmale Felgen habe und somit nur 2.2 und nicht die üblichn 2.4 fahren kann.

Da ich in Erinnerung hatte das hier einige mit dem Fat Albert unterwegs sind, erhoffe ich mich ein paar Erfahrungswerte und Empfehlungen.

Vielen dank für die Antworten schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Der FA ist ein super Allroundreifen... massig Grip und trotzdem leicht zu treten. Das er nur am Anfang gut sein soll und dann schnell abbaut, habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehört, kann das aber nicht bestätigen. Würde ihn mir jederzwit wieder kaufen. Vorne Trailstar, hinten Pacestar!

Zum Conti kann ich nichts sagen... viele schwören drauf. Ist aber teurer und ich kenne mindestens 4 Leute, bei denen am Reifen die Stollen einfach mal ausgebrochen sind.

Wichtiger für die Traktion ist aber die Reifenbreite. Bist du sicher, dass da kein 2.4er drauf passt... wie breit ist deine Felge?


----------



## Ripgid (2. August 2012)

Hatte mit meinem Rubber-Queen nur probleme.. etliche Ventilrisse die ich mir nicht erklären kann. Eventuell war es auch eine unglückliche kombination aus Felge - Schlauch - Mantel. Oder der RQ war innen derart griffig-klebrig dass er beim starken bremsen den Schlauch mitgezogen hat. Fand ihn auch recht dünnwandig an der Flanke.. 

Fahre zurzeit für Touren einen Rocket Ron 2,4 in der alten Evo-version (530gr pro Mantel), hat massig Gripp und eine unerwartet geringe Pannenanfälligkeit (und bei mir knallts öfter mal nen paar Steine runter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Fahre zurzeit für Touren einen Rocket Ron 2,4 in der alten Evo-version (530gr pro Mantel),



RR? Der platzt ja schon unter dem Gewicht der Totem !

Übrigens habe ich nun nach meinem letztem Höllenritt-Steinfeld-Snakebite-Platten auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Mal sehen wie sich das bewährt.

Bist du die Tage im Harz (Tour/Park)?


----------



## Ripgid (2. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> RR? Der platzt ja schon unter dem Gewicht der Totem !
> 
> Übrigens habe ich nun nach meinem letztem Höllenritt-Steinfeld-Snakebite-Platten auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Mal sehen wie sich das bewährt.
> 
> Bist du die Tage im Harz (Tour/Park)?



haha  er schlägt sich echt gut.. selbst kleine drops hat er bislang ganz gut weggesteckt.

Tubeless kann ich nix abgewinnen.. das nix für mich.

Ja, Samstag bin ich im Bikepark Braunlage und Sonntag wollte ich irgendwo im Harz ne Tour fahren.. wäre natürlich schön unsere Stiegetour noch mal im trockenen zu fahren.. aber bislang hat sich kein Opfer mit GPS-gerät gefunden


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Muß auch was machen, ob Sa oder So... weiß ich noch nicht! Park am Sa wird ja laut Forum schon sehr voll. Tour wollte ich eigentlich gerne Magdeburger & Co. fahren, da aber mein Smartphone den Geist aufgegeben hat, kann ich im Moment nichts mit GPS fahren. Ist aber auch nichts für einen Sonntag. Zu voll! Stiege geht auch ohne GPS...  jaaaa... Steine, Brocken, steil...


----------



## Ripgid (2. August 2012)

Ach, so stark wird der andrang am samstag nicht werden - zur not fährt man sektional, hilft meistens mehr als in bestzeit die höhenmeter abzureissen. Wenn du Sonntag noch irgendwie eine Tour im Harz fährst, wär's schön wenn du bescheid gibst ;-) (Denn ich muss unbedingt noch den so hoch gelobten Kuchen an der Steinernen Renne kosten) Bei uns in Alfeld wäre für Sonntag auch eine recht große Trailrunde geplant: hier ist die Anmeldung: http://doodle.com/p28wp2d2sdnrinhb 
hier eine übersichtskarte: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/90565065/Besuchertour 48 1200.jpg
http://doodle.com/p28wp2d2sdnrinhb


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Hmm... entweder Sa Park oder So Ostharz?????????????? Sa und So wird schwierig! Muß ich mal abklären. Tour von Oxy hatte ich gesehen, ich brauch aber mal das volle Programm .


----------



## Foxfreak (2. August 2012)

Wie kommt ihr denn immer zu euren Harztouren wenn ich fragen darf? ^^ 

Fährt jeder einzeln mit dem Auto hoch oder trefft ihr euch irgendwo und fahrt gemeinsam mit der Bahn oder wie wird das organisiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackCubeSZ (2. August 2012)

Heute endlich am wieder eine Tour gefahren, und gleich einen Spruch vom "Fußvolk" kassiert.

Auf dem zweiten Weg in den Wald hinein, Schießplatz Gebhardshagen sah ich ein Stück vor mir 2 Damen, die ihre Fahrräder die Steigung hinauf schoben. Dadurch motiviert schaltete ich nochmal hoch und zog zügig und mit Gruß an den beiden vorbei.
Als ich sie dann später wiedertraf war ich gerade beim Pause machen...
"Na da glüht aber die Kette, das haben sie jetzt davon" sagte die eine der beiden mit nekischen Unterton.
Sie waren wohl stolz mich wieder eingholt zu haben ^^

@ jaamaa

Ich werde morgen mal Bilder und Daten der Felge nachreichen, und würde mich dann nochmal über deine Meinung freuen 
Hatte heute keine Lust mehr den Reifen abzumontieren...


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn immer zu euren Harztouren wenn ich fragen darf? ^^
> 
> Fährt jeder einzeln mit dem Auto hoch oder trefft ihr euch irgendwo und fahrt gemeinsam mit der Bahn oder wie wird das organisiert?



Also ich hab ein Auto . Ansonsten... verschieden, mal so, mal so, halt wie man es abspricht... wenn man sich abspricht.



BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal Bilder und Daten der Felge nachreichen, und würde mich dann nochmal über deine Meinung freuen
> Hatte heute keine Lust mehr den Reifen abzumontieren...



Dürfte auch reichen mal außen die Breite zu messen. Laut www gab es das Stereo mit dem gleichen Laufradsatz... und das hatte 2.4er FA drauf


----------



## Ripgid (2. August 2012)

@Jaamaa
wenn du Oxy's tempo mitfährst, hast du sicher das volle programm mitbekommen ;-)
Für ne Ostharztour am Sonntag würde ich aber alles stehen- und liegenlassen! evtl. habe ich noch 1-2 Leute im Schlepptau, das muss ich noch klären; hängt von deiner routenplanung ab! Glaube wir sollten dann im Facebook weiterschreiben, will ja euren thread nicht zuspammen


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @Jaamaa
> wenn du Oxy's tempo mitfährst, hast du sicher das volle programm mitbekommen ;-)
> Für ne Ostharztour am Sonntag würde ich aber alles stehen- und liegenlassen! evtl. habe ich noch 1-2 Leute im Schlepptau, das muss ich noch klären; hängt von deiner routenplanung ab! Glaube wir sollten dann im Facebook weiterschreiben, will ja euren thread nicht zuspammen



Hier gibt es keinen Spam!
Tour im Ostharz wäre geil, habe aber im Moment kein Navi und auch kein Bock zu guiden . Vielleicht dann doch lieber Park, muß mir mal wieder einen Streckenüberblick verschaffen. Zerreißen sich ja grad in dem Thread. 
Gibt es eigentlich diese Zeitmessung immer? Wäre mal ganz interesant.  Könnte man aber auch gut mit GPS machen und gleich gucken, wer so bei der Linienwahl schummelt.
Mal sehen wie sich das so zum WE entwickelt...


----------



## waldhase (2. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Hatte mit meinem Rubber-Queen nur probleme.. etliche Ventilrisse die ich mir nicht erklären kann. Eventuell war es auch eine unglückliche kombination aus Felge - Schlauch - Mantel. Oder der RQ war innen derart griffig-klebrig dass er beim starken bremsen den Schlauch mitgezogen hat. Fand ihn auch recht dünnwandig an der Flanke..
> 
> Fahre zurzeit für Touren einen Rocket Ron 2,4 in der alten Evo-version (530gr pro Mantel), hat massig Gripp und eine unerwartet geringe Pannenanfälligkeit (und bei mir knallts öfter mal nen paar Steine runter)



Hallöchen, vielleicht mal bonträger XR4 in 2.4 versuchen


----------



## Ripgid (3. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keinen Spam!
> Tour im Ostharz wäre geil, habe aber im Moment kein Navi und auch kein Bock zu guiden . Vielleicht dann doch lieber Park, muß mir mal wieder einen Streckenüberblick verschaffen. Zerreißen sich ja grad in dem Thread.
> Gibt es eigentlich diese Zeitmessung immer? Wäre mal ganz interesant.  Könnte man aber auch gut mit GPS machen und gleich gucken, wer so bei der Linienwahl schummelt.
> Mal sehen wie sich das so zum WE entwickelt...



Ja, zeitmessung kannst du glaube ich immer machen, allerdings musst du dir dazu eine Uhr im Shop leihen. Zeiten sind aber nur bedingt vergleichbar, da sie an gewissen stellen ausgebessert haben und die Strecke dadurch etwas schneller geworden ist. Das GPS vom Iphone ist allerdings zu ungenau 

@waldhase
danke für den tipp, werde ich mal probieren. moment bin ich aber super zufrieden mit RoRo 2.4er für Touren und Baron 2.5er für den DH


----------



## waldhase (3. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Das GPS vom Iphone ist allerdings zu ungenau



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei den letzten Touren war das iPhone besser als das Garmin. Es kommt sicher auf die Karten und den App. an!


----------



## jaamaa (3. August 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> ... war das iPhone besser als das Garmin. Es kommt sicher auf die Karten und *die* App. an!



Wenigstens etwas was das Teil besser kann! Meine Frau ist kurz davor ihr S4 zu verschenken... weil es so gut funktioniert . 
Also ich will es dann nicht...


----------



## Ripgid (3. August 2012)

@waldhase 
Ich tracke meine Touren seit knapp 2 Jahren mit Runtastic. dort hat in den letzten monaten die GPS-auflösung leider stark abgenommen. Welche App kannst mir alternativ empfehlen?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (3. August 2012)

So...
da der Messschieber nicht mehr aufzufinden war hab ich es doch ausbauen müssen 

Also, ich denke die Felge ist nicht das Problem, laut meiner Messung hat die Felge 21mm Maulweite, was reichen sollte (Laut Schwalbe).
Ich mache mir eher sorge das der 2.4er nicht an der Hinterbauschwinge vorbeipasst, da ist nämlich auf beiden Seiten nicht all soviel Platz (siehe Bild)



















Was würdt ihr sagen... passt das?
Und wenn nicht könnte ich die unbenutzten Reifen auch wieder zurückschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (3. August 2012)

21mm innen > ca. 26mm außen... sollte also passen. Vom Platz zur Schwinge musst du einfach mal messen. Vergleichswerte bekommst du bei silberfische.net in der Reifenbreite-Datenbank. Einfach mal die Werte mit der passenden Felgenbreite nehmen und vergleichen/messen. Der 2.4er dürfte dann ca. 3mm an jeder Seite breiter sein.
Nicht vergessen, dass der Reifen nicht nur breiter, sondern auch ein paar mm höher baut.
Wenn es zu eng wird, heißt es Risiko. Einen montierten Reifen wird dir aber bestimmt niemand umtauschen. Auch wenn es hinten nicht passt, für Vorne würde ich dann trotzdem auf den breiteren Reifen wechseln.

Du kannst doch auch mal in einem Cube/Cube AMS-Thread nachfragen, ob das passt. Wäre die einfachste, schnellste und auch sicherste Lösung. 
Im Canyon Torque-Thread funktioniert das nämlich einwandfrei


----------



## waldhase (4. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Ich tracke meine Touren seit knapp 2 Jahren mit Runtastic. dort hat in den letzten monaten die GPS-auflösung leider stark abgenommen. Welche App kannst mir alternativ empfehlen?



Ich benutze Scout mit der Open Cycle Map als Karte. Auch brauchbar ist ViewRanger.


----------



## waldhase (4. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wenigstens etwas was das Teil besser kann! Meine Frau ist kurz davor ihr S4 zu verschenken...



Ich würde mich bereit erklären und die Schenkung abnehmen. Ich nutze ja erst seit 2 Jahren iPhone und iPad und kann den Frust nicht nachvollziehen. Es sei denn, es ist gecrackt. Selbst bei über 50° Grad im Auto, meldet es sich brav und schreibt "bitte kühl mich ab".


----------



## waldhase (5. August 2012)

Moin,
Wie sind die Strecken zwischen Wartjenstedt und Lichtenberg zu befahren?
Ist der Trail südlich am Wandrand frei?


----------



## jaamaa (5. August 2012)

Das Drittel mit dem schönen flowigen Trail Richtung Lichtenberg ist frei. Weiter bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gekommen. Der Waldrandtrail sollte aber bestimmt frei sein, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort Waldarbeiten stattfinden. Und trocken ist er eh...

Bin heute morgen spontan mal in den Harz. Pünktlich beim Start in BH fing es dann für 2 Stunden ordentlich an zu regnen. Fahrbar war dadurch leider nicht alles bei der Nässe... speziell der Magdeburger Weg... alles sau glatt und schön matschig. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht und den Trail-Horizont stark erweitert. 

Gibt aber auch Hammertrails dort


----------



## Ripgid (5. August 2012)

@Jaamaa
traumhaft!!
Habe mir gestern das Schaltauge abgerissen, und das Schaltwerk hat lambada mit den Speichen getanzt. Habs leider zu spät bemerkt.. aus der Shoreline in Braunlage rausgedonnert und hartgas auf den neuen Anfang in der Jumpline zugefahren, die ersten 2 Doubles gingen noch gut, habe dann aber im Flug über den Stepup gemerkt dass etwas nicht stimmt.. auf dem Boden angekommen hat dann alles blockiert  Die letzten 3 Abfahrten bin ich dann Chainless gefahren.... Obendrein hab ich dann heute beim Service noch einen Riss in der linken Kettenstrebe diagnostiziert. Sollte durch Garantie abgedeckt werden - mal sehen was Onkel Jü dazu sagt... hoffentlich bin ich bis zum Woende wieder fit!


----------



## jaamaa (5. August 2012)

Hatte ich schon gehört. Wenigstens Schaltwerk und Speichen in Ordnung? Ist ja bei dir ein teurer Spaß...  .


----------



## Foxfreak (5. August 2012)

Ripgid schrieb:


> @waldhase
> Ich tracke meine Touren seit knapp 2 Jahren mit Runtastic. dort hat in den letzten monaten die GPS-auflösung leider stark abgenommen. Welche App kannst mir alternativ empfehlen?



Hab mich heute bei Upmove registriert und habe mir die Gratis Iphone App heruntergeladen und bin ne 30 km Testtour gefahren , und ich muss sagen die App hat echt was zu bieten, relativ Genaue Daten, geringer Akkuverbrauch, nachträgliche Bearbeitung der Tour auf der Homepage nachdem man die Tour hochgeladen hat, ( dauert nur ca 20 sec. ) und halt der Standart, Geschwindigkeitsdiagramm, Höhenprofil , Dauer .. 

Also ich kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## Dustins (5. August 2012)

@ Jaamaa

nettes Foto, nur warum bin ich da nicht mit drauf ;-) Hoffe die Tour war trotz Regen sehr nice!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kannnix66 (7. August 2012)

Heute wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder eine schöne Höhenzugtour machen,
als plötzlich zwischen Bismarckturm und Gebhardshagen mein Hinterrad am Hinterbau schliff. Erst nachdem ich mein Hinterrad ausgebaut habe entdeckte ich das Übel . Bolzen weg . Aber wie sich herrausstellt werden Schrauben auch überbewertet . Ich kam so noch einigermassen gut nach Hause.


----------



## jaamaa (7. August 2012)

Loctite 243 .


----------



## waldhase (7. August 2012)

Kannnix66 schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder eine schöne Höhenzugtour machen,
> als plötzlich zwischen Bismarckturm und Gebhardshagen mein Hinterrad am Hinterbau schliff. Erst nachdem ich mein Hinterrad ausgebaut habe entdeckte ich das Übel . Bolzen weg . Aber wie sich herrausstellt werden Schrauben auch überbewertet . Ich kam so noch einigermassen gut nach Hause.



Respekt, Problem klasse gelöst! Mit Schraube kann ja jeder.


----------



## Kannnix66 (8. August 2012)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, im Winter wird das Rad komplett zerlegt und total 
"geloctited". War nicht die erste Schraube, die sich am Hinterbau gelöst hat. Irgendwie hat mein Rad öfter mal ne schraube locker .


----------



## jaamaa (8. August 2012)

Kannnix66 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, im Winter wird das Rad komplett zerlegt und total
> "geloctited". War nicht die erste Schraube, die sich am Hinterbau gelöst hat. Irgendwie hat mein Rad öfter mal ne schraube locker .



Da kommt bestimmt von dem Brutalo Trail mit dem Monster Drop den ihr da bei euch immer fahrt. Das ist nichts für ein Cube .
Den bin ich übrigens heute auch mal gefahren. Habe mich geziehlt auf die Suche gemacht und ihn tatsächlich gefunden.


----------



## Kannnix66 (9. August 2012)

@ jaamaa,

der Trail ist schon geil gell?  Den Monsterdrop springe ich allerdings nicht. Nur die Brennesseln stören ein wenigaber das soll ja die Durchblutung fördern.  Ich werd demnächst mal wieder mit der Heckenschere längsfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. August 2012)

Kannnix66 schrieb:


> @ jaamaa,
> 
> der Trail ist schon geil gell?  Den Monsterdrop springe ich allerdings nicht. Nur die Brennesseln stören ein wenigaber das soll ja die Durchblutung fördern.  Ich werd demnächst mal wieder mit der Heckenschere längsfahren.



Trailpflege wäre wirklich mal angebracht. Ich bin mittags unterwegs gewesen und am Abend juckten meine Unterarme immer noch. Ansonsten werde ich mal versuchen dort öfter vorbei zu schauen... vielleicht dann irgendwann mal mit dem Monsterdrop 

VG


----------



## Foxfreak (8. September 2012)

Da hier ja mal absolut tote Hose ist wecke ich euch mal mit einer Frage auf .. Und zwar fahre ich in letzter Zeit etwas längere Touren ( Lengede / Lichtenberg / Adlerhorst / Gebhardshagen / Bismarkturm ) Allerdings weiß ich am Bismarkturm nicht weiter .. bin einmal hinten durchgefahren,war aber nur ne kurze Abfahrt rein nach Bad .. 

Jemand ne Idee wie man die Tour zurück/weiter führen kann ohne den selben Weg zurück zu fahren? Letztes mal habe ich auf nem Schild Calenberg-Harz-Weg o.ä gelesen, ist das ein lohnendes Stück ?


----------



## jaamaa (8. September 2012)

Ne, gibt da eigentlich nichts...
Besser du fährst ab Geb. den Hundeplatztrail und dann nach Engerode den Trail 19 bis Bad. Da durch den Ort zum Bismarkturm und über den Kamm zurück. Alles andere sind normale Waldwege.


----------



## Foxfreak (9. September 2012)

Gibt es hier in der NÃ¤he nen HÃ¤ndler wo man ein vernÃ¼nftiges Enduro probefahren kann? Die HÃ¤ndler die ich kenne haben 600 â¬ Mist rumstehen und nen Angebot mit hÃ¶chstens 10 RÃ¤dern


----------



## waldhase (10. September 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in der Nähe nen Händler wo man ein vernünftiges Enduro probefahren kann? Die Händler die ich kenne haben 600  Mist rumstehen und nen Angebot mit höchstens 10 Rädern



Frag mal hier: http://www.fahrradtreff-goslar.de/


----------



## jaamaa (10. September 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Gibt es hier in der Nähe nen Händler wo man ein vernünftiges Enduro probefahren kann? Die Händler die ich kenne haben 600  Mist rumstehen und nen Angebot mit höchstens 10 Rädern



Also ich wüsste jetzt keinen Laden der sowas stehen hat. Bis AM/AM+... und das war es. Stadler in Hannover hatte mal Trek Modelle. Vielleicht noch bei FunCorner in Hameln oder BadBikes in WR nachfragen. Oder vielleicht mal im Canyon Probefahrt-Thread versuchen jemanden mit einem Strive oder Torque zu finden. 

Was genau möchtest du denn wissen... eher so allgemein wie man drauf sitzt und wie es fährt oder schon verschiedene Modell austesten?


----------



## Dustins (10. September 2012)

http://www.die-zweirad-company.de/

Die hatten auch Bionicon Bikes... Das Suppershuttle ist ein Enduro
Ich habe dort auch mal ein Bionicon probegefahren. Sehr aussagekräftig die Jungs, weil das selbst junge begeistert MTBler sind, die alle Richtungen des Sports ausüben.


----------



## Marc1111 (10. September 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> http://www.die-zweirad-company.de/
> 
> Die hatten auch Bionicon Bikes... Das Suppershuttle ist ein Enduro
> Ich habe dort auch mal ein Bionicon probegefahren. Sehr aussagekräftig die Jungs, weil das selbst junge begeistert MTBler sind, die alle Richtungen des Sports ausüben.


 

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, da wird Dir geholfen.


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (10. September 2012)

Atellie Velo in BS hat Spezialized Enduro's und AM's. Die Auswahl ist überschaubar. Dann gibt es noch das Radstudio, gegenüber vom Bahnhof . Die führen Cube, Stevens und Rotwild mein ich.


----------



## jaamaa (10. September 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> http://www.die-zweirad-company.de/
> 
> Die hatten auch Bionicon Bikes... Das Suppershuttle ist ein Enduro
> Ich habe dort auch mal ein Bionicon probegefahren. Sehr aussagekräftig die Jungs, weil das selbst junge begeistert MTBler sind, die alle Richtungen des Sports ausüben.



Sieh an, sieh an... der Herr schaut sich schon nach flacheren Lenkwinkeln um .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (10. September 2012)

Huch, soviel Resonanz habe ich gar nicht erwartet  Es geht darum das Fahrgefühl kennen zu lernen .. Ich fahr mein Nerve in letzter Zeit öfter an seine Grenzen und suche jetzt etwas mit mehr Reserven .. allerdings kann ich das Verhältniss nicht ganz einschätzen wenn ich jetzt von 13 kg auf ein 16 Kg Enduro mit einer anderen Geometrie wechsel .. Weil man sollte schon alles aus eigener Kraft fahren können, deshalb auch Enduro und nicht Freeride oder gar DH .. Wäre ja auch quatsch für unsere Gegend hier ..


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2012)

Jetzt mal aus eigener Erfahrung...

...mit einem Enduro oder EN/FR mit einer aktuellen Geo kannst du mMn zu 90% das Gleiche fahren, wie mit deinem Nerve. Wenn du noch eine Gabel zum Absenken dran hast zu 95%. Sicherlich mußt du bei starken Steigungen weiter nach vorn rutschen, aber es geht. Und die wenigen Steigungen die man nicht schafft, kann man verkraften... oder man trainiert fleißig.

... das Gewicht (bis auf die Laufräder) wird völlig überbewertet! Ob du nun 13 kg oder 16 kg fährst, merkst du vielleicht daran, dass du schon nach 50 km anstatt 60 km fertig  bist und beim längeren Tragen, wenn das Bike im Nacken immer schwerer wird. Da spielt die Reifenwahl und damit der Rollwiederstand eine viel größere Rolle. Mein AM mit MuddyMary's war wesentlich anstrengender zu treten als mein Torque mit aktueller Bereifung.

... die Sitzposition ist angenehm und auch voll tourentauglich.

... das Handling ist durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel auf engen kurvigen Trails etwas träger, kann man aber durch aktive Fahrweise größtenteils kompensieren. Dafür hat man viel, viel mehr Fahrspaß und auch mehr Sicherheit bergab. Außerdem ist alles auch ein wenig stabiler.

Ich finde meins jedenfalls dufte


----------



## Foxfreak (11. September 2012)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht, hilft mir wirklich weiter .. Naja vielleicht wird es dann nächstes Jahr nen Enduro geben, ist leider vergleichsweise teuer, das muss durchgeplant werden


----------



## Dustins (14. September 2012)

Was heute AM ist, war gestern noch Enduro.... Die Entwicklung ist schon enorm.

 @jaamaa
Nee, als ich mir mein Stereo gekauft habe waren auch andere Marken im Bereich des Möglichen... ich fand Bionicon interessant... aber der Hobel für 2000 hatte keine guten Parts  und nur für einfache Fahrwerksverstellung fand ich den Preis überzogen.

Das Supershuttle fand ich viel besser, aber leider außerhalb meines Budgets
Da hätte ich noch sparen müssen.

Dumm war... ich hatte mir grade Stereo gekauft, steig unsanft ab und das Schlüsselbein durch. Saison war gelaufen.... Bis zum Frühling hätte ich die Kohle für das Shuttle gehabt....

Ich hätte schon gern mehr als 140mm aber ich kompensiere das mit Fahrskills


----------



## Foxfreak (30. September 2012)

Sagt mal, welche Bikeparks kann man denn hier in der Umgebung empfehlen? Wo man mal auf nen Samstag hinfahren könnte inclusive Bike .. Ich suche eher flowige Sachen, Singletrails etc. mehr macht mein Nerve nicht mit, und leihen möchte ich kein Bike, aber das sollte sich ja finden lassen oder?  Hab im Internet gesucht aber da finde ich nur Indoorhallen und so einen quatsch


----------



## waldhase (30. September 2012)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> Atellie Velo in BS hat Spezialized Enduro's und AM's. Die Auswahl ist überschaubar. Dann gibt es noch das Radstudio, gegenüber vom Bahnhof . Die führen Cube, Stevens und Rotwild mein ich.



Radstudio hat seit ein paar Jahren kein Rotwild mehr. Hat aber zusätzlich noch Steppenwolf.


----------



## jaamaa (30. September 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Sagt mal, welche Bikeparks kann man denn hier in der Umgebung empfehlen? Wo man mal auf nen Samstag hinfahren könnte inclusive Bike .. Ich suche eher flowige Sachen, Singletrails etc. mehr macht mein Nerve nicht mit, und leihen möchte ich kein Bike, aber das sollte sich ja finden lassen oder?  Hab im Internet gesucht aber da finde ich nur Indoorhallen und so einen quatsch



Die Bikeparks Braunlage, Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Thale... liegen alle im Harz. Thale kenn ich noch nicht, aber mit Flow ist bei allen nicht viel! Steine und sehr viele Wurzeln... das macht mit 120mm nicht unbedingt Spaß.


----------



## Foxfreak (30. September 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Bikeparks Braunlage, Hahnenklee, Schulenberg und Thale... liegen alle im Harz. Thale kenn ich noch nicht, aber mit Flow ist bei allen nicht viel! Steine und sehr viele Wurzeln... das macht mit 120mm nicht unbedingt Spaß.



Gut danke schonmal für die Namen, dann kann ich mich mal erkundigen


----------



## Skywalker_sz (30. September 2012)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber es liegt nicht an den Bikeparks.
Die Harzer Parks sind alle eher Soft. 

Wenn du nen flowigen Trail suchst kannst du 95% aller Parks vergessen. Mir würden da nur Winterberg ( Freecross), Bischofsmais (FlowCountry) oder Willingen (nicht die DH) einfallen. 

Aber sie sind alle weiter weg und noch etwas zum bedenken.
Dein Canyon ist durch seine Geometrie nicht auf reines Bergabfahren ausgelegt. Es könnte keinen Spass machen. Manchmal macht es dann echt Sinn ein Downhiller oder Freerider zu leihen. 

PS.: In Thale war GDC Finale und so sieht die Strecke nun auch aus.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (30. September 2012)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen, aber es liegt nicht an den Bikeparks.
> Die Harzer Parks sind alle eher Soft.
> 
> Wenn du nen flowigen Trail suchst kannst du 95% aller Parks vergessen. Mir würden da nur Winterberg ( Freecross), Bischofsmais (FlowCountry) oder Willingen (nicht die DH) einfallen.
> ...



Genau sowas wie Willingen meine ich .. Was ich kann und was nicht kann ich mittlerweile ganz gut einschätzen, hab halt bloß noch keine Parkerfahrung, denn ohne Auto ist das immer umständlich dort hin zu kommen .. Im Prinzip bin ich mir dessen auch bewusst, klar fährt sich sowas auf nem Freerider angenehmer und spaßiger, aber ich weiß nicht genau .. wie sieht das mit der Versicherung aus? Gerade wenn man mal im Park stürtzt und sagen wir mal nen Laufrad zerlegt, wie werden die kosten da gedeckt? Die Leihgebühr an sich wäre kein Drama ..


----------



## Skywalker_sz (30. September 2012)

@Foxfreak:
Wenn du etwas kaputt machst musst du es natürlich auch bezahlen. Wie sie die Lohnkosten abrechnen kann ich nicht sagen. 

Also such mal nen Video aus Schulenberg, die haben dort einen Dualslalom. Der Zustand ist zwar schlecht aber noch fahrbar.

VG


----------



## Radlschlumpf (11. Oktober 2012)

blackplanet schrieb:


> hallo,
> @NoFun: ich wars nicht , ich hab noch keinen neuen helm.
> 
> mein funktacho macht nen klappmann, der spinnt trotz neuer batterien im tacho und im sender. habt ihr tachos mit kabel oder mit funk? seid ihr zufrieden?
> ...


----------



## Dustins (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich suche den Bezug oder Zusammenhang


----------



## jaamaa (11. Oktober 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich suche den Bezug oder Zusammenhang



Du mußt ja auch nicht alles verstehen .


----------



## Radlschlumpf (12. Oktober 2012)

blackplanet schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> @nofun: ich wars nicht , ich hab noch keinen neuen helm.
> 
> ...


 
Das bezog sich auf den Beitrag #1237  vom 29.10.2009(s.oben).
Kann aber auch einfach als neue Frage gesehen werden.
Also...
....hat jemand Probleme mit einem Funktacho im Höhenzug ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe Man (15. Oktober 2012)

Alter Tacho bis vor ca. 3 Jahren:
Sigma Sport 2006 MHR.
Oft Probleme und Verbindungsabbrüche.

Seit ca. 3 Jahren:
Sigma Rox 8.0.
Nie Probleme, da das Signal anders codiert wird.
Keine Probleme mit Hochspannungsmasten, Beleuchtung am Lenker, Handy etc.


----------



## Foxfreak (16. Oktober 2012)

Vom Donnerstag bis bis zum Sonntag gibt es Traumwetter für den Herbst, ich hoffe ihr lasst euch alle nochmal sehen .. Die Saison nochmal schön ausklingen lassen im Höhenzug


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

war heute, nach langer Zeit, mal wieder unterwegs, das gute Wetter muss man ja nutzen ^^
Echt geiles Gefühl wenn man nach gut 2 Monaten endlich wieder auf dem Bike sitzt, aber war wahrscheinlich mein letztes mal diese Saison.
Einerseits Wetterbedingt und andererseits kann ich mir aufgrund von mehreren Sporttest keine Verletzungen leisten.

Hab heute auf der kleinen Tour um Gebhardshagen die erste "wirkliche" Mounatinbikerrin getroffen, es besteht also doch noch Hoffnung 

War aber schon grenzwertig mit dem Laub auf den Wegen, aber sieht ganz anders aus ohne Blätter an den Bäumen 

Ich wünsche noch allen Hart-Core-Bikern viel Spaß im Winter bei Eis / Schnee und Matsch, ich warte auf den Frühling


----------



## Foxfreak (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist es die erste richtige Saison .. Bei Regen setz ich kein Fuß auf das Bike .. Aber im Winter stell ich es mir lustig vor  Warm bleiben sollte auch machbar sein


----------



## jaamaa (22. Oktober 2012)

Noch 2 Wo. Das Team der HZBSZ für den WP steht. Bitte eintragen!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (23. Oktober 2012)

Respekt!
Nach dem Bericht in der Zeitung und den Meldungen aus dem Harz werden sie in Salzgitter jetzt bestimmt  das bauen von Trails legalisieren!


----------



## Dustins (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

hast du eine Quelle, ich kann nix finden.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (23. Oktober 2012)

... ich glaube er meint das leicht ironisch.

http://www.salzgitter-zeitung.de/lo...sse-im-wald-waren-biker-am-werk-id785477.html


----------



## Egomane (24. Oktober 2012)

Es sei erwiesen, dass durch diese Bautätigkeiten sowie das Fahren über die Hindernisse ein Uhu verschreckt seinen Brutplatz verlassen habe, bedauert der Forstamtsleiter.

Das geht natürlich nicht...


----------



## Dustins (24. Oktober 2012)

Ahh, naja, steckt aber schon was wahres drin in der Aussage von Skywalker.
Es gibt eine Telefonnummer und der Aufruf ein Gespräch zu suchen. Die Chance kann man doch nutzen. Die Wintermonate sind doch ideal dafür.

Die Kommentare des Artikels sollte man sich auch durchlesen, sie geben schon Aufschluss über die Stimmung.
Im Grunde bin ich froh, dass der Herbst jetzt kommt. Die Gemüter können sich beruhigen, weil man sich im Wald nicht ganz so oft begegnet (Wanderer und Biker)...
Dennoch finde ich die Stimmung im Höhenzug als recht angenehme...
Es reichen einfach ein paar Regeln an die man sich selbst halten kann und nicht weh tun. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das Biker auf fetten Bikes mit Protektoren, rowdyhaft und bedrohlich für Fußgänger wirken, deshalb...

1. Bei Wanderern/Fußgänger im Sichtbereich runterbremsen
2. Frühzeitig bemerkbar machen! 
Klingt komisch, aber eine dezente Klingel kommt besser als (VORSICHT oder ACHTUNG) rufen aus 5 Meter Entfernung
3. Grüßen und bedanken
4. Bremsspuren vermeiden
5. Müll mitnehmen
6. Bei Bauten den Dialog mit dem Forstamt suchen
"Rufnummer (0 53 46) 9 20 00 oder per E-Mail [email protected]"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

man sollte aber bemerken, dass es in dem Zeitungsbericht explizit um diese Bauten und nicht um das allgemeine Verhältnis von verschiedenen Gruppen auf den Trails geht. 

Eigentlich sollte man diesem dilettantischem Bericht des Provinzblattes keine weitere Aufmerksamkeit widmen.


----------



## waldhase (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne kein Waldgebiet, in dem ähnliche selbstgebaute Rampen, nicht irgendwann von den "Forstmännern" gefunden werden. Dann gibt es meistens Stress und die Erbauer verstehen das nicht, dabei ist es doch jedem Biker, der so etwas erbaut, klar...oder nicht?
Natürlich ist das mit dem Uhu eine rührselige Geschichte, nur für die Zeitung sind doch sollte Fotos eine herrliche Vorlage.


----------



## Dustins (24. Oktober 2012)

Das ist schon richtig, dass es nicht um das Verhältnis geht, aber so ein Artikel bedroht es. 

Die Geschichte mit dem Uhu ist in der Tat schnell aufgegriffen und den Bikern angeheftet.
Ich würde man die Forstwirtschaft mit Ihren dicken Maschinen hinterfragen. Die vertreiben nicht nur, die zerstören mit brutaler Gewalt.
Aber wo fangen wir an???

Eigene Wälder bewachen, pflegen, schützen, aufforsten und andere Länder ausbeuten ist auch nicht wirklich ehrlich, Palmöl ist da so ein ganz tolles Beispiel.

Ich driften ab...


----------



## Foxfreak (24. Oktober 2012)

Dustins schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, dass es nicht um das Verhältnis geht, aber so ein Artikel bedroht es.
> 
> Die Geschichte mit dem Uhu ist in der Tat schnell aufgegriffen und den Bikern angeheftet.
> Ich würde man die Forstwirtschaft mit Ihren dicken Maschinen hinterfragen. Die vertreiben nicht nur, die zerstören mit brutaler Gewalt.
> ...



Kann ich ganz klar unterstreichen..ich finde Verantwortungsbewusste Biker schaden dem Wald weniger als viele andere Dinge, gerade seitens der Behörden .. 

Ich bin auch sehr zufrienden mit dem Höhenzug, ein Großteil der Leute ist höflich, ab und zu wird man auch mal von interessierten Wanderern angesprochen, von denen noch keiner ein Problem mit mir hatte, und auch mit den Reitern bekommt man kein Problem wenn man einfach mal ne Minute wartet bis sie genügend Platz gemacht haben ..

Jedoch sollte man wirklich etwas bedachter handeln wenn man solche "Großen" Sachen illegal im Wald errichtet, ich freue mich über jeden vernünftigen Dirtkicker den wir da oben haben, oder jede kleine Rampe, aber man sollte doch dezent bleiben und dort bauen wo keine anderen Leute gestört werden, sodass man diesen hetzerischen Medien keine Anhaltspunkte bietet.. 

Ich hoffe aufjeden Fall dass das nur ein Reginonales Problem bleibt und sich diese Anti-Biker Debatte nicht auch noch in Niedersachsen ausrollt  

Also lieben Gruß, und hoffen wir das beste


----------



## jaamaa (24. Oktober 2012)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aufjeden Fall dass das nur ein Reginonales Problem bleibt und sich diese Anti-Biker Debatte nicht auch noch in Niedersachsen ausrollt



Regional? Niedersachsen? Ja klar. Wie wäre es denn mit ganz D


----------



## Foxfreak (24. Oktober 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Regional? Niedersachsen? Ja klar. Wie wäre es denn mit ganz D



Ich weiß das es in einigen Bundesländern schon soweit ist das sie diese Schwachsinnige 2 Meter Regel gibt, aber die genaue Ausbreitung ist mit nicht bekannt


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (24. Oktober 2012)

Na das passt mir ja ganz gut, dass hier jetzt soviel los ist.

Jetzt ist eure Spontanität gefragt:

Ich mache bei einem anderen MTB Forum bei einer *Staffelfahrt* durch Deutschland mit. Die Staffel (ein T-Shirt zum verewigen) ist heute bei mir angekommen. 
Es wurden schon über 25 Touren von Bikern im Bundesgebiet sowie in Österreich und der Schweiz gefahren.

Ich hatte vor am Sonntag meinen Teil der Staffel im Höhenzug zu Fahren.
Leider sind die Abstände zwischen den Leuten zu groß und es wird keine persönliche Übergabe geben. Daher werde ich es am Montag weiter schicken.

Alleine Fahren ist ja immer ein wenig doof, und außerdem könnte man so mal den HZ Salzgitter in der Bikerszene gut präsentieren, wenn sich ein paar mehr Leute finden würden.
Wäre ein netter Saison Abschluss.

Also für alle die Zeit und Interesse haben:
*
Staffelfahrt Teil Höhenzug Salzgitter*
Sonntag, den 28.10.2012
Start vormittags (ca. 11 Uhr) 
Parkplatz Burg Lichtenberg 
Strecke: 
- Trails rund um die Burg 
- Adlerhorst Trail
- Adlerhorst Flowtrail
- Per Reiterweg wieder zurück zum Parkplatz
- diverse Pausen zur fotografischen Dokumentaion ^^

Kontakt per Forum an mich oder auch gerne spontan übers Handy (01602262421)
Wäre über jeden Mitfahrer glücklich. 
Die Tour wird auf jedenfall stattfinden, auch wenn wir am Ende nur zu zweit fahren


----------



## jaamaa (23. Januar 2013)

*PUSH*

Kennt jemand den Treppenstieg hier im HZ und ist diesen schon gefahren?


----------



## Dustins (23. Januar 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *PUSH*
> 
> Kennt jemand den Treppenstieg hier im HZ und ist diesen schon gefahren?



Wo ist denn dieser zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2013)

Da fährst du immer 50 m dran vorbei... Ist jedenfalls extrem steil. Wenn es dich an den ersten Stufen legt, wirst du sicherlich bis unten durchrauschen


----------



## Maddinsz (24. Januar 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren wo das ist...?


----------



## Dustins (24. Januar 2013)

Ich scheue das Risiko....NICHT


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2013)

Dustins schrieb:


> Ich scheue das Risiko....NICHT



Haha... OK, wann dann bitte zum Techniktraining? Flache Lenkwinkel sind von Vorteil. Und denk dran was passiert, wenns vorn rüber geht.


----------



## Dustins (24. Januar 2013)

Gucken wir mal...


----------



## Kannnix66 (24. Januar 2013)

Für die "Nichtdranvorbeifahrer"  wo ist das? Sieht interressant aus.
Müsste man mal etwas freischneiden . Will auch mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (24. Januar 2013)

Ich tippe auf Bismarckturm

Ich rolle mich dann ab ;-)


----------



## Tobe Man (24. Januar 2013)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es die erste richtige Saison .. Bei Regen setz ich kein Fuß auf das Bike .. Aber im Winter stell ich es mir lustig vor  Warm bleiben sollte auch machbar sein



Wollte mal fragen, ob Du das ambitionierte Ziel eingehalten hast?
Im Sommer bei 20'C und Sonnenschein sagt sich sowas mal schnell... 

Wegend der Fotos:
Habe ich schon einmal gesehen.
Ich glaube, dass ist in der Nähe von dem Feuerplatz neben dem Schützenhaus in Gebhardshagen.
Quasi vom Feuerplatz aus, in Rtg. Freibad und dann gleich links...


----------



## Tobe Man (24. Januar 2013)

Linksseitig im Bild sieht man übrigens, wie es da in den "Steinbruch", also die Feuerstelle, steil abfällt.

Spielen wir jetzt Bilderätsel??


----------



## jaamaa (24. Januar 2013)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> Linksseitig im Bild sieht man übrigens, wie es da in den "Steinbruch", also die Feuerstelle, steil abfällt.
> 
> Spielen wir jetzt Bilderätsel??



 Warum nicht, ist ja sonst nichts los hier.... und du hast jetzt den Hauptpreis gewonnen und darfst als erster runter fahren


----------



## grdi (25. Januar 2013)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Hab mich heute bei Upmove registriert und habe mir die Gratis Iphone App heruntergeladen und bin ne 30 km Testtour gefahren , und ich muss sagen die App hat echt was zu bieten, relativ Genaue Daten, geringer Akkuverbrauch, nachträgliche Bearbeitung der Tour auf der Homepage nachdem man die Tour hochgeladen hat, ( dauert nur ca 20 sec. ) und halt der Standart, Geschwindigkeitsdiagramm, Höhenprofil , Dauer ..
> 
> Also ich kanns nur empfehlen



wie sieht`s für 2013 aus mit Touren von euch auf upmove. da ist ja noch nicht wirklich etwas vorhanden.


----------



## Tobe Man (25. Januar 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Warum nicht, ist ja sonst nichts los hier.... und du hast jetzt den Hauptpreis gewonnen und darfst als erster runter fahren



Yeaaahhh, gewonnen. 
Also wenn die Holzstufen trocken sind, dürfte das eigentlich kein Problem sein...?! Habe mir das aber noch nicht näher angesehen...


----------



## Tobe Man (25. Januar 2013)

Und wo ist das hier?? Dustins müsste es wissen und ist von der Frage ausgeschlossen!


----------



## jaamaa (25. Januar 2013)

@grdi
Was erwartest du an Touren im HZ? Hier braucht man ja nun wirklich kein GPS. Das bisl kann man sich auch so merken 

 @tobe
Kein Problem? Ich film dann deinen Höllenritt mit deiner GP . 
Das Bild ist bestimmt aus der südl. Ecke von SZ... da wo ich nie hinkomme.


----------



## Dustins (25. Januar 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @grdi
> Was erwartest du an Touren im HZ? Hier braucht man ja nun wirklich kein GPS. Das bisl kann man sich auch so merken
> 
> @tobe
> ...



 @jaamaa, ist nicht bei uns.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Januar 2013)

Dustins schrieb:


> @jaamaa, ist nicht bei uns.



Aber hier im HZ, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grdi (25. Januar 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @grdi
> Was erwartest du an Touren im HZ? Hier braucht man ja nun wirklich kein GPS. Das bisl kann man sich auch so merken



Das ist für jene die ortskundig sind kein problem. Wenn sich jemand aber touren für eine bestimmte Region suchen will, dann sind GPS Daten unausweichlich. Außerdem so wie bei upmove auch Fahrbahnuntergründe, etc. Dann kann sich jeder eine Tour nach seinen Vorlieben suchen. Der Vorteil wäre, ortskundige Stellen Touren mit Qualitätsmerkmale ein. Nicht ortskundige können dann wie ein local fahren. Das schöne daran, es funktioniert auch umgekehrt. denn jeder ist irgendwo ortskundig.
bin auf diesen gewaltigen Thread "Salzgitter Höhenzug" gestossen. und denke das dies ein top bike gebiet ist.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Januar 2013)

grdi schrieb:


> Das ist für jene die ortskundig sind kein problem. Wenn sich jemand aber touren für eine bestimmte Region suchen will, dann sind GPS Daten unausweichlich. Außerdem so wie bei upmove auch Fahrbahnuntergründe, etc. Dann kann sich jeder eine Tour nach seinen Vorlieben suchen. Der Vorteil wäre, ortskundige Stellen Touren mit Qualitätsmerkmale ein. Nicht ortskundige können dann wie ein local fahren. *Das schöne daran, es funktioniert* auch umgekehrt. denn jeder ist irgendwo ortskundig.
> bin auf diesen gewaltigen Thread "Salzgitter Höhenzug" gestossen. und denke das dies ein top bike gebiet ist.



... mMn leider nicht wirklich.

Außerdem ist die öffentliche Weitergabe auf diversen Portalen mehr Fluch als Segen... zumindest in sensiblen Regionen. 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Kontakt zu den jeweiligen Locals, die einem immer gerne weiterhelfen... egal wo. Macht ja auch definitiv mehr Spaß sich guiden zu lassen und den Flow zu genießen, als ewig auf sein Navi zu schauen .

Also bei Interesse dann einfach mal Bescheid sagen.

VG


----------



## Foxfreak (27. Januar 2013)

Huch hier ist ja mal Leben drin, hab schon gar nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut 

Das mit der Upmove Sache hat sich mehr im Privatgebrauch bewährt um die gefahrene Strecke zu analysieren, jedoch gibts Probleme beim hochladen und bearbeiten, deshalb habe ich das auch nicht weiter gemacht .. 

Was meine Ambitionen angeht.. Ich muss ehrlich sein .. Es hat sich wirklich leichter gesagt als es jetzt wirklich ist  

Abgesehen von Zeitproblemen war ich jetzt bestimmt seit gut 2 Monaten nicht mehr aufm Bike im Höhenzug .. Alleine machts mir da aber auch keinen Spaß bei dem Wetter! Im Schneebiken macht im kleinen Grüppchen mehr Spaß finde ich, aber die Leute lassen sich nur schwer begeistern 

Sehe gerade dass das letzte mal Biken schon über 2 Monate her ist  Als letztes bin ich bei der Staffelfahrt mit Blackcube oben gewesen ..


----------



## grdi (28. Januar 2013)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Huch hier ist ja mal Leben drin, hab schon gar nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut
> 
> Das mit der Upmove Sache hat sich mehr im Privatgebrauch bewährt um die gefahrene Strecke zu analysieren, jedoch gibts Probleme beim hochladen und bearbeiten, deshalb habe ich das auch nicht weiter gemacht ..
> 
> ...



Schade das du Probleme beim upload und bearbeiten hattest. Welche sind das und kann ich dir dabei behilflich sein.

bin jetzt auch schon 4 Wochen nicht am Bike gesessen. Ist aber eh gerade beim Service. Bei uns ist auch zu viel Schnee. Gut das es Mitte Februar nach Teneriffa zu Ralph geht.


----------



## BjoernSZ (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

das ist ja ein toller Thread hier. Nachdem ich nun mehr oder weniger alles gelesen habe, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Björn, ich wohne im - naja - wunderschönen Salzgitter Bad und habe mir vor ein paar Monaten ein Cube LTD Hardtail gegönnt, in Kürze folgt wohl noch ein gebrauchtes Stumpjumper. Seitdem bin ich jedes Wochenende im Gebiet Speckenberg unterwegs, freue mich aber auch schon riesig auf Bismarkturm und Lichtenberge im Frühling/Sommer/einfach bei besserem Wetter als Schnee. 

Hoffe, man sieht sich mal. Aktuell lässt meine Fitness noch etwas zu wünschen übrig. Sobald das besser ist, nehme ich gerne an Touren teil.

Grüße

Björn


----------



## Foxfreak (29. Januar 2013)

Sind immer alle gerne eingeladen von meiner Seite aus  Immer gut wenn sich da oben etwas tut, und es zuwachs gibt


----------



## jaamaa (30. Januar 2013)

... und wer ist Ralph?


----------



## Dustins (31. Januar 2013)

@björnSZ

ein "Herzlich Willkommen" im Höhenzug... gute Fahrt und viele geistreiche Beiträge ;-)

Ich finde Bad schön...


----------



## BjoernSZ (31. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Willkommens-Grüße. Ja, so häßlich ist Bad nun wirklich nicht. Vermisse manchmal halt das Stadtleben aus BS 

Sagt mal, weiß einer, was aus diesem Projekt hier geworden ist?
http://www.salzgitter.de/rathaus/presse_news/2009/126010100000055244.php

Wäre doch schade, wenn sowas einfach in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (31. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich sind wir froh das es nicht weiter vefolgt wurde... die folge war eine Diskussion über die Sperrung für MTBler einiger Wege im Höhenzug, dafür wurde sogar eine IG gegründet.

Das ganze ist dann versickert.... das ist gut so


----------



## Kannnix66 (31. Januar 2013)

Bin heute mal zum "Treppchen"   gefahren mit dem Vorsatz dort runterzufahren . Hab dann aber doch beschlossen "Heute ist KEIN guter tag zum Sterben" Ich versuch`s später nochmal, wenn es etwas trockener ist und ich mich mental und Protektorenmäßig drauf vorbereitet habe.


----------



## Dustins (31. Januar 2013)

Servus, 

das soll jetzt hier kein "ich habe die größeren Eier" Wettbewerb werden.
Nur weil man(ich) hier im Beitrag den Mund a bissel voll nimmt, sieht es an der Treppe vielleicht ganz anders aus. 

Ich hab mich schon mal überschätzt, allein, und musste mich dann mit einem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein und Fahrrad nach hause quälen. 

Scheinst ja noch jünger zu sein... also hier die mahnenden Worte!!!
Du bekommst nix dafür, wenn du schreibst, dass du einen Höllenritt gewagt hast.


----------



## jaamaa (31. Januar 2013)

Hahaha... 
... ich guck mir das dann alles gerne an


----------



## Tobe Man (3. Februar 2013)

An alle Neuen:
Herzlich willkommen!

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich an alle, die sich neu im Höhenzug tummeln ein kleine Brems-Verhaltensregel mitteilen (nicht böse gemeint, nur von vorneherein angewöhnen):
Wer das schon beherzigt, brauch' sich natürlich nicht angesprochen fühlen...

Als ich heute meine kurze Stammrunde gefahren bin, habe ich auf dem Kammweg und auf dem Adlerhorsttrail viele Bremsspuren durch Vollbremsungen entdeckt.

Das ist ungünstig, weil:

- die blockierenden Reifen den Waldboden beschädigen und langfristig zu Erosion führen

-Vollbremsungen auf Wanderer rowdyhaft wirken und denen der Wald nunmal auch "gehört" (und die haben auch noch eine bessere Lobby)

- mit blockierenden Reifen zu fahren auch noch Zeit kostet... (ist wie in der Formel 1) 

Also: Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren des dosierten Bremsens!

  @jaamaa: Bei Deinen Hell-Stairs bin ich heute auch vorbei gefahren.
Hatte keine Zeit zum Gucken, weil ich möglichst viele Trails noch im Hellen fahren wollte.

Grüße


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (4. Februar 2013)

Schön zu sehen, dass hier (trotz Wintersaison) was los ist 

Auch ein herzliches "Hallo" an alle neuen Salzgitterraner.
Für mich wird es die letzte Saison in unseren geliebten Höhenzug :´( 

Ich werd zwar erst wieder fahren wenns ein wenig schöner / wärmer is, aber evt. bekomm ich meine Lehrerin wieder überredet mit unserem Sportkurs im Höhenzug Biken zu gehen 


Wäre schön wenn wir gegen Frühling / Sommer wieder einige Touren organisiert bekommen  Für mich persönlich auch mal gerne im südlichen Salzgitter Bad, was mir bisher recht unbekannt ist ^^

lg Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (5. Februar 2013)

'Moin, würde es Sinn machen da im Laufe der Woche mal hoch zu fahren, oder würde man im Schlamm ertrinken?  Ich will unbedingt mal wieder biken, aber es ist einfach dauerhaft Mistwetter


----------



## Tobe Man (5. Februar 2013)

Die Einschätzung ist sicherlich immer subjektiv, aber ich denke, dass die Trails verhältnismäßig "super" sind.
Bin zu der Jahreszeit schon bei deutlich schlechteren Bodenverhältnissen gefahren...
Also ganz klares "ja"!


----------



## Foxfreak (5. Februar 2013)

Tobe Man schrieb:


> Die Einschätzung ist sicherlich immer subjektiv, aber ich denke, dass die Trails verhältnismäßig "super" sind.
> Bin zu der Jahreszeit schon bei deutlich schlechteren Bodenverhältnissen gefahren...
> Also ganz klares "ja"!



Mensch, danke für die schnell Antwort  Dann wird es mal wieder Zeit  

Für 2013 mal Buch über gefahrene Kilometer führen, vielleicht motiviert das ja ein wenig... Normalerweise wäre ich bei dem derzeitigen Wetter davon ausgegangen das man sich dort oben nicht mal zufuß bewegen kann


----------



## Tobe Man (6. Februar 2013)

Für die Wintersaison motiviert der Winterpokal von IBC ungemein.
Kann man jeden Abend stolz eintragen und alles nachvollziehen. 

Außerdem kann man hier bei IBC in eine Art Trainingsverwaltung eintragen, da habe ich aber keine Ahnung von... Dustins hatte davon mal erzählt...


----------



## Dustins (8. Februar 2013)

http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2013)

Heute bei herrlichstem Wetter:





 @Tobe Man



> Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich an alle, die sich neu im Höhenzug tummeln ein kleine Brems-Verhaltensregel mitteilen (nicht böse gemeint, nur von vorneherein angewöhnen):
> Wer das schon beherzigt, brauch' sich natürlich nicht angesprochen fühlen...
> 
> Als ich heute meine kurze Stammrunde gefahren bin, habe ich auf dem Kammweg und auf dem Adlerhorsttrail viele Bremsspuren durch Vollbremsungen entdeckt.
> ...



Danke


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (10. Februar 2013)

Heute hieß es Brunswick Helau! 

Da sind auch welche mit dem Fahrrad durch, bei dem Scherbenmeer keine gute Idee  Ich war froh Sicherheitsschuhe zu tragen ^^


----------



## Foxfreak (11. Februar 2013)

Schönes Hornet.. gibt viel zuwenig Freeride-Ht´s


----------



## Skywalker_sz (11. Februar 2013)

@ Martina H. : Welche Sattelstütze ist denn das?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2013)

@Skywalker_sz:

Kind Shock i950, 31.6, 385 - ist leider zu kurz, brauche eine mit 420er Länge - besser noch die 435er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (12. Februar 2013)

@Martina H. : Wir müssen mal testen ob deine alte Stütze bei mir passt. Vielleicht hast du dann nen abnehmer für die Alte.

Vg


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2013)

Machen wir


----------



## Tobe Man (12. Februar 2013)

Bin heute bei traumhaftem Winterwetter meine Stammrunde gefahren.
Im Höhenzug sind die Trails winterlich zugeschneit und weil der Kammweg von vielen Wanderern genutzt wird, schön festgetrampelt...
[email protected]: Unbedingt nochmal nutzen und zwecks Snowride nochmal mit'm Bike aufmachen! 
Wer einen Ice Spiker hat, kann den, bei den Bodenverhältnissen im Höhenzug, ruhig aufziehen.
Schade, dass ich meine GoPro nicht mit hatte, sonst hätte ich ein Video bei You Tube hochgeladen...
Werde aber, in den nächsten Tagen, bevor es wieder wärmer wird, nochmal los.

Bei den Höllenstufen von Jaamaa war ich auch!
Einige Stufen sind ja in Ordnung, aber da sind 3-4 ganz schöne Absätze drinnen.
Um die zu fahren benötigt man:
-vorne viel Federweg und Fahrskills
-Mut oder ein bisschen Verrücktheit
-eine gute Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung

In diesem Sinne:
Lieber 6 Sekunden feige, als 6 Monate Krankenhaus...


----------



## Tobe Man (13. Februar 2013)

Und hier noch ein aktuelles Handyfoto vom 12.02. ...


----------



## Foxfreak (13. Februar 2013)

Wie da "oben" liegt der Schnee noch? Wenn ich doch bloß Zeit hätte wäre ich längst wieder oben :/  Ich hoffe das es morgen klappt, ließt sich ja echt einladent


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (14. Februar 2013)

Bitte nochmal um ne kurze Beschreibung wo die besagten Treppen sind? 
Hat vieleicht wer ein Foto?

Danke


----------



## Tobe Man (15. Februar 2013)

Es wurden doch schon mehrere Bilder hochgeladen... 

Hinter der alten Eisenbahnbrücke (aus Richtung Kammweg) in Rtg. Schützenhaus / Schützenverein Gebhardshagen (der Betonweg hoch, wo rechtsseitig der Adlerhorsttrail Ausfahrt ist).
Bevor rechts der große Felsen (mit Grillplatz und Hütte) ist, schon durch eine versetzte "Schranke" Richtung Freibad abbiegen (Weg hinter dem Freibad).
Da sind linksseitig gleich nach ca. 30 Metern, in ca. 100 Meter Entfernung, oberhalb der Felsen (rückseitig gelegen), die Stufen...

Aber egal, nicht so dran hochziehen...
Für die meisten von uns ist das nichts... !!!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (15. Februar 2013)

Ah okey, dank dir  Sry. übersehen, aber da ich da fast jedes mal vorbeifahre kenn ich die ganz gut ^^
Hab mich auch schon mal an einem kleinen Teilstück davon probiert, ist nicht ohne das stimmt wohl...


----------



## Baelko (3. März 2013)

Hi, ich bin ab und zu beruflich in Salzgitter. Habe mir dann angeschaut wo man evtl. Biken kann und mich in Salzgitter Bad einquartiert.

Soweit so gut. Bisher bin ich nur Richtung Golfplatz rausgefahren, kenne aber den Höhenzug auf der Seite am Turm gar nicht. 

Hat jemand aus Bad mal Lust/ Zeit während der Woche mit mir zu Biken? Ab 18:30h geht es - E-Licht habe ich, bald ist ja auch wieder ausreichend Bio-Licht gegeben. 

Ach ja, bin im Moment nicht wirklich fit aber sonst schon sportiver Biker, Typ: Marathon / XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (12. März 2013)

Spät, aber dennoch eine herzliches Willkommen und gute Ortswahl.

Ich empfehle dir die Ecke Bismarckturm Richtung Gebhardshagen und dann weiter Richtung Lebenstedt.

Du findest eine gutes Wegenetz unter Opsenstreetmap.org gepaart mit den Wanderwegen der Stadt Salzgitter findest du eigentlich alle Wege.

Der Beitrag hier ist so lang, dort wurden schon alle Wege beschrieben, a bissel blättern und du findest dich zurecht. 

Bitte nimm Rücksicht auf Wanderer und andere Waldnutzer, runterbremsen, Bremsspuren vermeiden und immer höflich. MTBler haben keine Lobby.

Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mal eine Ostertour organisieren. Mir fehlt die Zeit, also würde ich dieses Jahr nur teilnehmen, aber nicht "mit"durchführen.

Ein paar Stimmern haben ja schon Interesse bekundet. Es müssen auch nicht immer die selben sein, die hier in die Bresche springen.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (18. März 2013)

Wär ich mal voll dafür. Die Tour letztes Jahr war sehr schön, vor allem auf Grund der Vielzahl von Teilnehmern.
Dies Jahr lässt das Wetter zwar zu wünschen übrig, aber was sollst. Ich wär dabei


----------



## Foxfreak (19. März 2013)

Würde mich auch anschließen wenn mein Bike bis dahin wieder fit ist


----------



## Dustins (19. März 2013)

Wenn keiner was "plant", dann kann keiner sich "anschließen".....

Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (19. März 2013)

Aber es könnte ja Anreiz für jemanden seien, zuplanen, wenn er sieht, dass doch so einige mitfahren würden


----------



## Tobe Man (21. März 2013)

Viel geplant werden müsste ja nicht...
Es wird eine Uhrzeit für die Baddenser am Bismarckturm festgelegt und 45 Minuten später sind wir am Adlerhorst, wo die Lebenstedter warten...

Dann wird die Stammrunde gefahren...

Hat bei uns ja auch immer geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (21. März 2013)

na dann los....


----------



## Tobe Man (21. März 2013)

Würde jetzt noch nichts planen und den Wetterbericht abwarten.
Mit 3-4 Tagen Vorlauf könnte sicherlich der Eine oder Andere leben...


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2013)

Viele bräuchten aber eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit... ich eingeschlossen. Besser iss das! Bin eh schon bis... äh... ja, bis Mitte Oktober ausgebucht . Große Events brauchen halt eine perfekte Planung.

Und komm hier nicht mit Wetter oder Wetterbericht... alles Lug und Trug. Sobald alles wieder zusammen geschraubt ist, geht es eh los. Yeah... dem Sommer entgegen


----------



## Tobe Man (22. März 2013)

Ich fahre "spontan" mit ein paar Tagen Vorlauf.
Wer kann kommt mit, wer nicht kann eben nicht...

Wenn es jemand langfristig planen möchte, kann er das gerne machen, aber es findet sich ja anscheinend niemand...

Also ist mein Vorschlag wohl alternativlos... 

Grüße


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2013)

Tja, es findet sich wie für vieles oft niemand... weil keiner Lust hat. Ist ja auch ne Bärenarbeit. Frage mich wie ich das immer so geschafft habe... .


----------



## Tobe Man (29. März 2013)

Zur Kenntnis: Ich denke, eine vernünftige Tour ist bei dem Wetter mit vielen "Hobbyradlern" und nach dem Winter Untrainierten nahezu unmöglich.

Bin den Winter über durchgefahren. Bei den Schneeverhältnissen ist das Befahren des Höhenzuges nicht möglich oder mit viel Aufwand, Fahrtechnik und Kraft verbunden...

Vielleicht wird es ja darauf die Wochen etwas mit einer "Frühlingstour".
In diesem Sinne: Frohe Weihnachten...äh, Ostern.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (31. März 2013)

Cool, es gibt im Höhenzug nicht nur "Hobbyradler", aber egal, Hauptsache die "Profifahrer" haben Spaß !  *Ironie aus*

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen oben, alles gut fahrbar und durch den Neuschnee gut griffig!

Ich hätte das eher als eine Spaßtour verstanden und nicht als Renn-Event,
da kommt es nicht auf Trainiert oder Untrainiert an sondern auf das "Wir-Gefühl". Aber ich glaub jeder definiert dies anders.

VG
Skywalker


----------



## Tobe Man (31. März 2013)

So, jetzt zusammenreißen.
Fühle mich ein Stück weit angegriffen...
Es hält Dich niemand auf, etwas zu organisieren...das war meine Einschätzung.

Ich würde mich auch nicht als "Profi" bezeichnen, kann aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass der Eine oder Andere, der letzes Jahr mitgefahren ist, sowohl konditionell/ technisch als auch ausrüstungstechnisch (z.B. warme, wasserdichte Kleidung) an seine Grenzen gestoßen wäre...

Es sollte ja den Stempel einer Spaßtour haben, aber damit hätte man mögliche Neubiker höchstens vergrault. Damit einem das Spaß macht, muss man ein Stück weit Freak und gut ausgestattet sein...

Was nützt das "Wir-Gefühl", wenn es für die meisten nur Quälerei ist...

Und bei Plusgraden ist der Neuschnee eigentlich nicht griffig, sondern eine matschige Pampe...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tobe Man (1. April 2013)

Nachtrag zu meinem Statement vom 29.03.:
Meine Aussage sollte keinesfalls Arrogant wirken...


----------



## Tobe Man (2. April 2013)

Ich schon wieder!
Tippfehler: Arrogant natürlich klein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

Moin, moin

war gestern jemand im HZ unterwegs und kann etwas zu den Schnee/Wegverhältnissen sagen? Wenn ich von hier hoch nach Lichtenberg schaue, sehe ich immer noch Schnee...


----------



## Dustins (8. April 2013)

Jo, bei den Sonnenstrahlen hat es echt gekribbelt. 
Tobe ist doch hier der Mann, der das ganze Jahr über fährt. 
Mach mal einen Spruch!

Wird Zeit für eine kleine Runde.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. April 2013)

Ich wollte nachher eine Runde drehen! Ist einer dabei ?


----------



## Tobe Man (8. April 2013)

Da oben wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch Schnee liegen...
Deshalb bin ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr die Stamm-MTB-Runde gefahren.
Wenn der Schnne so matschig und angetaut ist, macht's keinen richtigen Fun und übelst eingesaut ist man auch noch...
Kannst ja mal zum Plünnecken-Brunnen gehen und hoch zum Köppelmann gucken. Da sieht's noch nicht wirklich nach Frühling aus...

Die schneefreie Situation auf den Straßen täuscht leider.

War vorhin die Liebenburgrunde laufen, selbst da liegt teilweise noch relativ viel angetauter, matschiger Schnee auf den Forstwegen... 

Unter Woche habe ich diese Woche sowieso keine Zeit, deshalb werde ich am WE auf jeden Fall mal wieder die Stammrunde "riskieren".
Die Woche über soll es ja (noch) wärmer werden, deshalb denke ich, dass der meiste Schnee bis zum WE weggetaut sein dürfte...

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was...


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ich wollte nachher eine Runde drehen! Ist einer dabei ?



Leider heute keine Zeit... du kannst aber gerne danach kurz berichten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal die Tage.


----------



## Schimcu (8. April 2013)

Ich bin gestern zum Bismarcktturm gefahren... Die Strecke war besser als vermutet. Schnee liegt noch fast zu 100% aber kein Eis, daher Super Grip!

Das Rad den Winter über zu Demotieren hat sich leider nicht geloht nach dem gestrigen Ausflug kann ich nochmal alles neu Einschmieren 

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. April 2013)

Einschmieren??? Was schmiert man denn ein?
Dampfstrahler und WD40 und Brunox auf Kette, Gabel, Dämpfer und gut ????

Ich glaub der Skywalker versteht das nicht !


----------



## Schimcu (8. April 2013)

Alles was sich Dreht bewegt oder sonst wie Knirschen kann. Gabel zerlegen, Hammerschmidt und sonst alle Lager die an so einem Rad verbaut sind


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

Schimcu schrieb:


> Alles was sich Dreht bewegt oder sonst wie Knirschen kann. Gabel zerlegen, Hammerschmidt und sonst alle Lager die an so einem Rad verbaut sind



Ah....  HS, solltest du auf jeden Fall noch zerlegen und neu fetten. Die braucht das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. April 2013)

Ok ich glaub ich mach was falsch...

Und ich dachte in Zeiten von lebensdauergeschmierten Lagern und dichten Lagersicherungen wären die Zeiten vorbei. 
Aber kann ja sein das dies bei Canyon noch nicht der fall ist !!!   

Egal Hauptsache alle haben Spass :-D 

VG

Skywalker


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2013)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Ok ich glaub ich mach was falsch...
> 
> Und ich dachte in Zeiten von lebensdauergeschmierten Lagern und dichten Lagersicherungen wären die Zeiten vorbei.
> Aber kann ja sein das dies bei Canyon noch nicht der fall ist !!!
> ...



Ha ha,  nun gut... kleine Info... 

... Hammerschmidt ist ja nicht von Canyon,  sondern von Sram,  ist kein  Lager und 100% gedichtet ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. April 2013)

Sattelstütze fetten... 
Bzw. öfters mal raus und reinigen. Hatte das total unterschätzt und war erstaunt wie da soviel Dreck reinkommt ohne das ich sie mal draußen hatte... Leider auch unschöne Kratzer... aber so lernt man, nech.


Ich weiß, es gibt hundert Disskussionen zum Thema, aber was haltet ihr von Brunox bzw. generell von Pflegemittelchen für die Federgabel / Dämpfer?
Ich reinige einfach nur mit Wasser und stelle das Bike auf den Kopf sodass sich die Abstreifer wieder vollsaugen und die Selbstschmierung wieder gegeben is...
Und is WD 40 nicht Gift für Kette und Federelemente? Das Zeug verdrängt doch als Kriechöl und Entfeuchter die eigentliche Schmierung, oder nicht?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (9. April 2013)

Die Hammerschmidt kommt nicht von Canyon ist ja krass, wer ist bitte SRAM ???


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2013)

So, auch wenn mir beim Schneefall wieder Angst und Bange wurde, werde ich mich versuchen am WE auf das Radel zu setzten. 

Werde mich aber langsam rantasten, der Winter war nicht sehr sportlich. Wird vom Bismarcktrum Richtung Gebhardshagen und über Trail 19 zurück nach Bad sein. (kann auch ein Abstecher über den Adlerhosrt geben)

Zeit würde ich noch posten. Wird eher Vormittags.

Gruß

Dustins


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2013)

@Skywalker_sz

Klar kommt die HS von Canyon, war ja mit im Karton. Sie ist aber nicht von... na... na...?

Und mit dem oder das Sram... keine Ahnung! Bin nun auch neugirig. Vielleicht ist das gemeint, der Name taucht da jedenfalls immer auf....


ì ì  ë¨
ìí¤ë°±ê³¼, ì°ë¦¬ ëª¨ëì ë°±ê³¼ì¬ì . 
 ì´ë: ëë¬ë³´ê¸°, ì°¾ê¸° 	ì´ ë¬¸ìì ë´ì©ì ì¶ì²ê° ë¶ëªíì§ ììµëë¤.
 ì§ê¸ ë°ë¡ ì´ ë¬¸ìë¥¼ í¸ì§íì¬, ì°¸ê³ íì  ë¬¸íì´ë ì ë¢°í  ì ìë ì¶ì²ë¥¼ ì£¼ì ë±ì¼ë¡ íê¸°í´ ì£¼ì¸ì. ê²ì¦ëì§ ìì ë´ì©ì ì­ì ë  ìë ììµëë¤. ë´ì©ì ëí ìê²¬ì í ë¡  ë¬¸ììì ëëì´ ì£¼ì¸ì.


NESì© ì ì  ë¨ ì¹©

 6ê°ì í¸ëì§ì¤í°ë¡ êµ¬ì±ë CMOS SRAM ìì.

ì ì  ë¨(éç RAM) ëë ìì¤ë¨(SRAM)ì ë°ëì²´ ê¸°ìµ ì¥ì¹ì í ì¢ë¥ì´ë¤. ì£¼ê¸°ì ì¼ë¡ ë´ì©ì ê°±ì í´ ì£¼ì´ì¼ íë ëë¨(DRAM, ëì  ë¨)ê³¼ë ë¬ë¦¬ ê¸°ìµ ì¥ì¹ì ì ìì´ ê³µê¸ëë í ê·¸ ë´ì©ì´ ê³ì ë³´ì¡´ëë¤. SRAMì ìì ì ê·¼ ê¸°ìµ ì¥ì¹(ë¨, random access memory)ì´ë¯ë¡ ë°ì´í°ì ì°ê³  ì½ê¸°ê° ì´ë£¨ì´ì§ë ì£¼ìì ê´ê³ìì´ ìì¶ë ¥ì ê±¸ë¦¬ë ìê°ì´ ì¼ì íë¤. SRAMì DRAMì ì¼ì¢ì¸ SDRAMê³¼ë ì í ë¤ë¥¸ ê¸°ìµ ììì´ë¯ë¡ ìë¡ êµ¬ë³ëì´ì¼ íë¤.

*SRAMì*ì ê°ê°ì ë¹í¸ë¤ì ë¤ ê°ì í¸ëì§ì¤í°ë¡ ì´ë£¨ì´ì§ ë ìì ì¸ë²í°ì ì ì¥ëë¤. ë ìì ì¸ë²í°ê° 0ê³¼ 1ì ê°ì ìì ë ìíë¡ ì ì§íê³  ë ê°ì ì ê·¼ í¸ëì§ì¤í°ê° ì½ê¸°ì ì°ê¸° ê¸°ë¥ì ìííë¤. ë°ë¼ì í ê°ì ë¹í¸ë¥¼ ì ì¥íê¸° ìí´ ì¼ë°ì ì¼ë¡ ì¬ì¯ ê°ì í¸ëì§ì¤í°ë¥¼ íìë¡ íë¤.

ì¤ë¥¸ìª½ ê·¸ë¦¼ììë ë³´ì´ë ê²ì²ë¼ SRAMì íë¡ì ëì¹­ êµ¬ì¡°ë¡ ì¸í´ DRAMë³´ë¤ í¨ì¬ ë¹ ë¥¸ ìì¶ë ¥ì ê°ë¥íê² íë¤. ëí, ë©ëª¨ë¦¬ ì£¼ìì ì ê·¼í  ë ìì ë¹í¸ì íì ë¹í¸ ììë¡ ë ë² ì ê·¼í´ì¼ íë DRAMê³¼ ë¬ë¦¬ SRAMì íë²ì ì ê·¼í  ì ìë ì¥ì ì´ ìë¤.ëª©ì°¨  [ì¨ê¸°ê¸°] 
1 SRAMì ì¢ë¥ 
1.1 í¸ëì§ì¤í° ì¢ë¥ì ë°ë¥¸ êµ¬ë¶
1.2 ê¸°ë¥ì ë°ë¥¸ êµ¬ë¶
1.3 í¹ì§ì ë°ë¥¸ êµ¬ë¶
2 SRAMì ëì
3 SRAMì ìì©
4 ê°ì´ ë³´ê¸°

[í¸ì§]
SRAMì ì¢ë¥
[í¸ì§]
í¸ëì§ì¤í° ì¢ë¥ì ë°ë¥¸ êµ¬ë¶
ìê·¹ SRAM (bipolar SRAM, íì¬ë ê±°ì ì¬ì©ëì§ ìëë¤. ì ë ¥ì ë§ì´ ìëª¨íì§ë§ ë§¤ì° ë¹ ë¥´ë¤.)
CMOS SRAM (ê°ì¥ íí ì¢ë¥)
[í¸ì§]
ê¸°ë¥ì ë°ë¥¸ êµ¬ë¶
ë¹ëê¸° SRAM (í´ë¡ ì£¼íìì ëë¦½ì ì¼ë¡ ìëíë¤)
ëê¸°ì SRAM (ë°ì´í° ìì¶ë ¥ì´ í´ë¡ ì£¼íìì ë°ë¼ ì´ë£¨ì´ì§ë¤)
[í¸ì§]
í¹ì§ì ë°ë¥¸ êµ¬ë¶
ZBT (ì ë¡ ë²ì¤ í´ì´ë¼ì´ë:zero bus turnaround)
ì±í¬ë²ì¤í¸ (syncBurst SRAM ëë ëê¸° ë²ì¤í¸ SRAM)
[í¸ì§]
SRAMì ëì
ëê¸°
ì½ê¸°
ì°ê¸°
ë²ì¤ ëì
[í¸ì§]
SRAMì ìì©

ê³ ì SRAMì DRAMë³´ë¤ ê³ ìì´ë¯ë¡, CPU ë´ë¶ì ê¸°ìµ ì¥ì¹(íì´íë¼ì¸ê³¼ íë¡ì¸ì ë ì§ì¤í°, CPU ìºì ë±)ì ê°ì ìëë¥¼ ì¤ììíë ë¶ë¶ìì ë§ì´ ì¬ì©ëë¤. ì¸ë¶ ìºìë DRAM ë²ì¤í¸ ëª¨ë íë¡, ëì§í¸ ì í¸ì²ë¦¬ íë¡ ë±ììë ì¬ì©ëë¤.

ì ìì ì ì©ë SRAMì ë°°í°ë¦¬ë¡ ìëíë ë°±ì ë©ëª¨ë¦¬ì²ë¼ ì ì ë ¥ê³¼ ë®ì ë¹ì©ì´ ì¤ìí ë¶ë¶ìì ë§ì´ ì¬ì©ëë¤. SRAMì DRAMì ë¹í´ ì§ì ëê° ë®ê¸° ëë¬¸ì (ë©´ì ì ë¹í´ ì ì¥í  ì ìë ë¹í¸ ìê° ì ë¤) PCì ë©ì¸ ë©ëª¨ë¦¬ì ê°ì ê³ ì©ëì ê°ì¼ ê¸°ìµ ì¥ì¹ìë ì ë¹íì§ ìë¤.

SRAMì ì ë ¥ ìëª¨ë í´ë¡ ì£¼íìì ë§ì´ ìì¡´íë¤. ê³ ì SRAMì DRAMë³´ë¤ í¨ì¬ ì ë ¥ ìëª¨ê° í¬ê³ , ì¤ê³ì ë°ë¼ ìµê³  ì ìí¸ê¹ì§ ìëª¨í  ì ìë¤. PC ë©ì¸ë³´ëì CMOS ë©ëª¨ë¦¬ ê°ì ê³³ì ì¬ì©ëë ì ì SRAMì ìì¶ë ¥ì´ ìë ìíììë ì ë§ì´í¬ë¡ìí¸ ì ëì ì ì ì ë ¥ë§ì¼ë¡ë ë´ì©ì ì ì§í  ì ìë¤.
[í¸ì§]
ê°ì´ ë³´ê¸°
ëì  ë¨
SIMM
íëì ë©ëª¨ë¦¬[ì¨ê¸°ê¸°]
v Â d Â e Â h
ê¸°ìµ ì¥ì¹
ìê¸° ëì¤í¬	ì ì¶ Â· íë¡í¼ ëì¤í¬ Â· íë ëì¤í¬
ê´ ëì¤í¬	ë ì´ì  ëì¤í¬ Â· ì½¤í©í¸ ëì¤í¬ Â· ê´ìê¸° ëì¤í¬ Â· MD Â· CD-ROM Â· CD-R Â· ìë³í ëì¤í¬ Â· DVD Â· ë¸ë£¨ë ì´ ëì¤í¬ Â· HD-DVD
ë¡¬	ë§ì¤í¬ ë¡¬ Â· PROM Â· EPROM Â· UVEPROM Â· EEPROM Â· íëì ë©ëª¨ë¦¬
ë¨	DRAM Â· SRAM Â· íëì ë©ëª¨ë¦¬ Â· FeRAM Â· Z-RAM Â· TTRAM
ë¹íë°ì± ë©ëª¨ë¦¬	ROM Â· PROM Â· EAROM Â· EPROM Â· EEPROM Â· íëì ë©ëª¨ë¦¬ Â· FeRAM Â· MRAM Â· PRAM Â· SONOS Â· RRAM Â· NRAM
íì´í	ìê¸° íì´í Â· ì²ê³µ íì´í

ë¶ë¥:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2013)

@BlackCubeSZ

Brunox? Kann man das noch kaufen? Holme abwischen und Radl umdrehen halte ich auch für die beste Lösung. Du solltest nur sicher sein, dass deine Fox auch genug Öl inne hat... und das schon bei Neuanschaffung. Es gibt genug User hier die nach dem Öffnen kein Öl vorgefunden haben. Bei meiner Float sollen je Seite 40ml rein. Es war jedoch nur einmal 30ml drinn und die andere  Seite hatte 0ml, also trocken. 

Ja und wd 40... ist halt kein Schmiermittel. Wer's doch glaubt, wird verarscht


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2013)

@Skywalker_sz

Was mir noch einfällt.... was ist denn nun mit dem Streckenbericht von gestern? Kommt da noch was?
Möchte nämlich dieses Jahr nicht mein Bike einsauen, dashalb warte ich bis alles trocken ist!


----------



## Foxfreak (9. April 2013)

Ich war am Freitag oben da war auch noch alles weiß ... Und ich nehme mal an selbst wenn der Schnee jetzt bei steigenden Temperaturen wegtauen sollte, wird es da oben erstmal ziemlich matschig die nächsten Tage


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2013)

Ja, damit ist zu rechnen. 
Egal, ich habe echt Entzug!


----------



## Foxfreak (9. April 2013)

Joa vielleicht mal am Wochenende wenn die versprochen 12-13 Grad kommen sollten .. Dann verbringt man zwar länger mit putzen als mit fahren .. Aber man machts ja nicht jeden Tag


----------



## Dustins (9. April 2013)

Putzen wird überbewertet.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. April 2013)

@ jaamaa

Danke für deine Antwort, dann hab ich ja bisher nix falsch gemacht  
Und zu dem fehlenden Öl... gibts es irgendwelche Anzeichen, wie ich das feststellen kann ohne die Gabel auseinander zu nehmen? 
Denn dazu fühle ich micht nicht wirklich in der Lage ^^


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2013)

Nee, das geht wohl nur mit aufmachen. Wenn man aber nicht zwei linke Hände hat, ist das relativ einfach. Gibt sogar gute Videos von der Wartung der Fox Gabeln. Oder man organisiert mal einen Workshop


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. April 2013)

Ne, linke Hände zwar nicht, aber bisher wars mir zu heikel, dass es am ende nicht wieder so funktioniert wie vorher 

Fänd ich ne gute Idee, bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, den sowas mal interessiert.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (14. April 2013)

So, Ostern ist zwar vorbei, aber zum Easter-Eggs suchen ist es ja nie zuspät.
Auf dem Trail zwischen Gebhardshagen-Adlerhorst und Lichtenberg-Parkplatz hat sich ne Kleinigkeit eingeschlichen, die da eigentlich nicht hingehört.
Ich bin zwar nicht dafür verantwortlich, fands aber eine nette Idee. Also ab sofort Augen offen halten, und dem ersten der die Lösung samt Beweisfoto hier postet, geb ich ein Bier aus, bei der nächsten gemeinsammen Tour ( alkoholfrei natürlich  )

Schmicu schließe ich mal aus fairness Gründen aus ^^


Nebenbei bemerkt echt schade, dass man jedes Jahr/ jedes Mal aufs neue die Trails freiräumen muss... heute alleine 3 Stellen wieder befahrbar gemacht. Warte noch auf den Tag an dem ich mal jemand erwische...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (15. April 2013)

Servus,

in welchem Bereich fallen die Äste der umliegenden Bäume wieder quer auf den Trail ;-) gibt es eine spezielle Konzentration.


----------



## hoyma (15. April 2013)

BlackCubeSZ schrieb:


> So, Ostern ist zwar vorbei, aber zum Easter-Eggs suchen ist es ja nie zuspät.
> Auf dem Trail zwischen Gebhardshagen-Adlerhorst und Lichtenberg-Parkplatz hat sich ne Kleinigkeit eingeschlichen, die da eigentlich nicht hingehört.
> Ich bin zwar nicht dafür verantwortlich, fands aber eine nette Idee. Also ab sofort Augen offen halten, und dem ersten der die Lösung samt Beweisfoto hier postet, geb ich ein Bier aus, bei der nächsten gemeinsammen Tour ( alkoholfrei natürlich  )
> 
> ...


 Ja, hab das güldene Weihnachtsaccessoire gestern auch entdeckt. Oh, verraten. aber kein Foto :-(


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (15. April 2013)

Naja, der oben beschriebe Trail war an 2 Stellen nicht befahrbar, der Trail paralell zur Landstraße am Parkplatz, das Stück neben der Schranke am Parkplatz und der Eingang von der Burg zum Gausstein...

Und wenn´s nur querliegende Äste wären -.-
6 dicke Äste nebeneinander längs zum Weg.. keine Chance zum über- bzw. umfahren



Tja tut mir ja sehr leid, aber da besteh ich doch aufs Foto, rein aus Prinzip


----------



## Skywalker_sz (15. April 2013)

Muss ich Donnerstag mal schauen, heute hatten wir nur viele Pferdereste im Wald gesehen.... (inkl. der Abdrücke der Hufe) :-(


----------



## Foxfreak (15. April 2013)

Heute gegen Nachmittag war es echt erstaunlich leer .. Hab bei dem Wetter mit mehr Leuten gerechnet ... Die Trails sind aber auch echt super trocken obwohl vor ein Paar Tagen erst der Schnee da oben geschmolzen ist .. Also ich hatte aufm Weg zum Reihersee übern Adlerhorst kaum Hindernisse im Weg liegen .. Nur auf den Forstwegen waren wirklich viele Pferde unterwegs ..


----------



## Martina H. (18. April 2013)

... erste Experimente:






... später mehr


----------



## lucie (28. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *PUSH*
> 
> Kennt jemand den Treppenstieg hier im HZ und ist diesen schon gefahren?




Jo und jepp...




> Bei den Höllenstufen von Jaamaa war ich auch!
> Einige Stufen sind ja in Ordnung, aber da sind 3-4 ganz schöne Absätze drinnen.
> Um die zu fahren benötigt man:
> -vorne viel Federweg und Fahrskills
> ...



- 160? Reichen die? Hmmm...
- wieviel davon? Hmmm...
- Shit, habisch nisch, na egal...


----------



## Foxfreak (28. April 2013)

Habe ihn glaube ich am Freitag auch gefunden .. Also da is runterlaufen ja schon schwer genug  Ich passe !


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Jo und jepp...
> 
> - 160? Reichen die? Hmmm...
> - wieviel davon? Hmmm...
> - Shit, habisch nisch, na egal...



Fernsehtipp zu dem Thema heute Abend -    *Die Story im Ersten: Die dunkle Seite von Red Bull* *Wenn ein Getränk doch keine Flügel verleiht*

Glücklicherweise bin ich mein eigener Sponsor und darf selber entscheiden was ich machen möchte... oder auch nicht machen möchte. Von daher wird das aus taktischen Gründen bestimmt erst gegen Ende der Saison probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dustins (29. April 2013)

Bin nach der Sendung schon gespalten.
Trotz Tot noch Kohle machen ist natÃ¼rlich Ã¼bel...
Keiner von den Sportlern wurde  gezwungen, alle haben freiwillig die Option des Geldes von RedBull wahrgenommen.
Zumindest gab es am Anfang die freiwillige Unterschrift ;-)

Win-Win, der Sportler bekommt sein Schub Adrenalin und Ruhm, RedBull die Kohle... 

Der Konzern will immer fetter werden und der Junkie krepiert an seiner Droge.  

Naja, man muss auch sagen, man stumpft schon ab im Bezug auf das Extreme.
RedBull, "peoples are awesome", das sÃ¤ttigt einen schon. FrÃ¼her hab ich solche Videos geil gefunden. New World Disorder, Room und vieles mehr habe ich konsumiert... jetzt lockt mich dies nicht mehr... einfach zu viel, immer die selben Bilder nur in anderen Gegenden.. das wird nicht nur mir so gehen... daraus folgt, noch extremer, noch krasser...


Den GoPro-Trend kÃ¶nnte man auch als Gefahr sehen, jeder hat fÃ¼r ein paar 100â¬ zumindest die Kameraausstattung, jedoch Fahrskills kann man nicht kaufen! Die Bilder der Private wirken eher peinlich oder albern, wenn man die derben Drops der Pros sieht, und kÃ¶nnen auch zu Ãbermotivation fÃ¼hren.

Ich denke da an unseren Urlaub Jaamaa ;-) wir fanden die GefÃ¤lle und Trails schon dolle und die Video-Aufnahmen wurden hier belÃ¤chelt.

Das Leben ist lebensgefÃ¤hrlich!!!


----------



## Thaddel (30. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Fernsehtipp zu dem Thema heute Abend -    http://www.daserste.de/information/...kus/sendung/wdr/dunkle-seite-redbull-100.html
> 
> Glücklicherweise bin ich mein eigener Sponsor und darf selber entscheiden was ich machen möchte... oder auch nicht machen möchte. Von daher wird das aus taktischen Gründen bestimmt erst gegen Ende der Saison probiert ;-)



Und es ist ein ZÜRCHER Hochhaus, nicht ein Züricher... Wann lernen das unsere Nachbarn wohl endlich???


----------



## lucie (30. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Fernsehtipp zu dem Thema heute Abend -    *Die Story im Ersten: Die dunkle Seite von Red Bull* *Wenn ein Getränk doch keine Flügel verleiht*
> 
> Glücklicherweise bin ich mein eigener Sponsor und darf selber entscheiden was ich machen möchte... oder auch nicht machen möchte. Von daher wird das aus taktischen Gründen bestimmt erst gegen Ende der Saison probiert





Saisonbeginn 




Nicht spektakulär, aber alles fahrbar auch ohne Flügel...


----------



## fuschnick (30. April 2013)

hehe.. da zeigt mal wieder ein Mädel den Jungs wo der Hammer hängt.. sehr cool lucie


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> hehe.. da zeigt mal wieder ein Mädel den Jungs wo der Hammer hängt.. sehr cool lucie



Ha, sie ist da echt runter.
Naja... für mich als Tourenfahrer iss das nix. Und mit meinem CrossCountryRad geht das eh nicht


----------



## Kannnix66 (30. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ha, sie ist da echt runter.
> Naja... für mich als Tourenfahrer iss das nix. Und mit meinem CrossCountryRad geht das eh nicht


 

Hi,Hi 
welches cross county Rad meinst Du denn? Dein 180er Torque?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

Jäss... Torque CC. Wieso? Habs ja auch nur, weil es so schön stabil ist... und bandscheibenfreundlich


----------



## Ripgid (1. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ha, sie ist da echt runter.
> Naja... für mich als Tourenfahrer iss das nix. Und mit meinem CrossCountryRad geht das eh nicht



was ist denn mit dir los? ich glaube diesen winter bist du richtig eingerostet!

wann drehen wir denn mal wieder eine trailrunde? ich brauche track-nachschub


----------



## raha (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin heute etwas gegen den Strom gefahren (geschoben), kennt jemand diesen ehemals angelegten Trail? Müsste in der Karte von oben rechts nach links gefahren werden. Man kommt schlecht hin, sieht aber sehr lecker aus  

... Karte wieder gelöscht ...


----------



## MTB-SZ (28. Mai 2013)

Du gehst auf meine Schule ich geh in die 7.te


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juni 2013)

INFO:

Den wunderschönen schmalen flowigen Trail westlich von Lichtenberg gibt es nicht mehr....




​ 



... er ist jetzt in mehrere breitere Wege umgewandelt worden.






​


----------



## Dustins (2. Juni 2013)

Es leben die nachhaltige und schonende Forstwirtschaft


----------



## Foxfreak (4. Juni 2013)

Das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein ! Und wir bösen Biker machen die Wege kaputt.. alles ist mitlerweile von Pferden umgegraben und vollgeschi**en, und diese tonnenschweren Raupen zerstören sämtliche Waldwege, aber am Ende am besten noch 2 Meter Regeln einführen und Bikefreie Zonen schaffen .. Was ist los in unserer Gesellschaft


----------



## waldhase (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Mädels & Jungs, kann man den Höhenweg zum Bismarckturm fahren?


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2013)

... jep...


----------



## Boke1978 (1. Juli 2013)

Hi!
Hat evtl. jemand Lust, am kommenden Wochenende ne gemeinsame Tour zu fahren?
Sage aber gleich, dass ich noch Anfänger bin und mir somit die schwierigen Trails noch nicht zutraue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (1. Juli 2013)

Ich würde wohl mitkommen, müsstest nur Zeitlich noch etwas konkreter werden dann


----------



## Boke1978 (1. Juli 2013)

Also am besten passt es mir entweder abends oder halt am Wochenende.
Ich arbeite in Wolfsburg und bin meist nicht vor 18 Uhr Zuhause.
Den Tag können wir ja spontan abmachen.
Oder schwebt Dir da schon was vor?


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. Juli 2013)

Ihr dürft eure Terminabsprache gerne hier öffentlich fortführen.
Wenn es mir passt bin ich auch dabei, etwas piano für den Anfang is auch gut, bin etwas aus dem Training und warm is es ja auch ^^


----------



## Boke1978 (9. Juli 2013)

Am 20.7. hätte ich zeit. Da könnte man sich den ganzen Tag mal vormerken.


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (9. Juli 2013)

Ne, da hab ich zuviel Streß mit meinem Geburtstag, aber lasst euch nicht abhalten, falls der Termin euch beiden passt


----------



## Kannnix66 (10. Juli 2013)

Mal was Anderes. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum man IMMER einen Helm aufhaben sollte.

Wollte mir eh schon länger einen Neuen zulegen


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2013)

Kannnix66 schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes.
> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum man IMMER einen Helm aufhaben sollte.



... ich ergänze das mal: IMMER, ÜBERALL, JEDER UND JEDERZEIT


----------



## Foxfreak (15. Juli 2013)

Besseres Wetter als diese Woche wird es wohl diesen Sommer kaum geben zum biken


----------



## Bioradler (21. Juli 2013)

Bin aus Wolfenbüttel (20 km von salzgitter)
Hometrails in der Asse (ja die mit dem radioaktiven abfall)
Wäre auch demnächst dabei n paar trails shredden.. in und um salzgitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2013)

Ich werde morgen (Sonntag) gegen 8.00 Uhr eine nette Trailrunde, unter anderem mit dem lovely Holytrail, im Höhenzug drehen. Hoffe die Temperaturen sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch erträglich. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Nolti (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich war am WE in der Gegend von Goslar unterwegs. Dabei wurde mir schmerzlich bewusst, dass meine Technik in Sachen Spitzkehren fahren noch  -äh- eher ausbaufähig ist. Ich bin öfter im Höhenzug oder in der Umgebung von Hannover unterwegs. Obwohl der Höhenzug einiges an Trails zu bieten hat, Spitzkehren gibt es meines Wissens nirgendwo. Das einzige was mir einfällt, sind die Treppen, welche hinter dem Biergarten der Burg Lichtenberg abgehen. Aber die finde ich zum Kehren üben nicht wirklich geeignet. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Foxfreak (30. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja die Hölle heute da oben ..  

Man sieht die Hand vor Augen auf manchen Trailabschnitten nicht, weil einfach so unglaublich viele Mücken unterwegs sind  

Nach 5 Minuten hatte ich schon gute 30 auf mir erschlagen müssen


----------



## Dustins (30. Juli 2013)

Du sollst ja auch fahren und nicht stehen ;-)


----------



## Foxfreak (30. Juli 2013)

Haha , da haste wohl recht .. Mich hat der Bock einmal abgeworfen, da musste ich die Kette richten


----------



## Marcel1000 (7. August 2013)

falls jemand ab und an mal ne kleine abendrunde fahren will rund um Wolfenbüttel + LK

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mtb.wolfenbuettel/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlschlumpf (25. Oktober 2013)

Herbst im Höhenzug








 Der Weg ist frei bis...




...zur Vollsperrung wegen Ausbau auf 3 Fahrstreifen



 Bild ist leider doppelt und ich bekomme es nicht wieder raus !


----------



## Nolti (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Andreas, ist das Bild mit dem Ernter der Trail, der an der Kreuzung, wo es auch zum Adlerhorst hoch geht, dann Richtung Lichtenberg führt? Neulich waren da schon an den Seiten alle Bäume rot markiert, da dachte ich mir schon, hoffentlich machen die nicht den schönen Trail kaputt 

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## Foxfreak (26. Oktober 2013)

Einfach schade wie sie auch noch das letzte Stück Natur kaputt machen .. Ich glaube ich fahre morgen auch mal wieder hoch wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie heute ..


----------



## Radlschlumpf (26. Oktober 2013)

Nolti schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, ist das Bild mit dem Ernter der Trail, der an der Kreuzung, wo es auch zum Adlerhorst hoch geht, dann Richtung Lichtenberg führt? Neulich waren da schon an den Seiten alle Bäume rot markiert, da dachte ich mir schon, hoffentlich machen die nicht den schönen Trail kaputt
> 
> Gruß, Heiko


 
Hallo Heiko,

genau der.....
Hier noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite wo das Holz gelagert wird.
Hinter dem  "Monster" links geht es zum Adlerhorst hoch.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (26. Oktober 2013)

Die Forstarbeiten werden sich noch einige Zeit hinziehende. Ich hab wegen Brennholz schneiden mit dem Förster gesprochen. Der hat uns gesagt das es noch etwas dauert bis die Fertig sind.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Oktober 2013)

Skywalker_sz schrieb:


> Die Forstarbeiten werden sich noch einige Zeit hinziehende. Ich hab wegen Brennholz schneiden mit dem Förster gesprochen. Der hat uns gesagt das es noch etwas dauert bis die Fertig sind.



Aha, also bist du damit auch ein Unterstützer von Holzwirtschaft und OBI-Öfen !

Abgeholz wurde ja schon immer, aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass seit der Leiter der Forst Herr B. in der Ruhestand gegangen ist, das große Abholzen ohne Rücksicht begonnen hat. Thema Naturschutz scheint ohnehin keine große Rolle mehr zu spielen. 

Übrigens, der Weg nennt sich Geopfad... wie auch am Schild zu sehen und ist seit letzter Woche nicht 3-spurig, sondern gleicht schon eher einer Lichtung. Außerdem ist er im Moment eher schlecht zu befahren, da noch sehr viele Äste rumliegen und sich noch kein eindeutiger Pfad gebildet hat. 

Das bietet aber viel Gestaltungsfreiraum beim Neuanlegen der Line... also bitte schön mit Kurven einfahren und nicht so langweilig geradeaus


----------



## Skywalker_sz (26. Oktober 2013)

Offtopic an! Neeee so ist das nur zu 90% richtig ! Wir haben nen richtigen Ofen bzw. mehrere und das schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren. ;-) Offtopic aus! 

Früher war es nur so das die Forst immer nur das Stammholz für den Möbel- und Funktionsbau für sich geschlagen haben. Da brauchten sie nur nen Trecker mit Winde. 
Heute werden auch die Hölzer zwischen 25 und 12 Zentimeter Durchmesser (Sprich B und C Ware) vermarktet. Dafür brauchen sie halt die großen Maschinen. Und deshalb sieht es halt so aus als ob mehr Bäume geschlagen werden. Es wird aber aus gleicher Anzahl an Bäumen mehr verwendet.

Ich habe fertig mit Klugschei$$en!


----------



## roundround (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Salzgitteraner!
Wie sind die Trails im Höhenzug? Einigermaßen trocken?
Grüße!


----------



## d-zorg (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

was man beim Stöbern so alles findet. 

Als Wiedereinsteiger aus Braunschweig habe ich den Thread hier nun auch mal abboniert. Werde das bunte Treiben hier beobachten und mich dann bei passender Gelegenheit auch mal einer Tour anschließen, wenn es recht ist.

Zumindest, so lange sie technisch nicht zu schwierig wird.  Nach jahrelanger Pause bin ich momentan nur auf "Einsteigerniveau".

Sportliche Grüße!


----------



## Skywalker_sz (8. Januar 2014)

Ich kann die beruhigen, so schwer sind die nicht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-SZ (7. Februar 2014)

Ja ich sag mal auch seeehr ungeübte schaffen das einigermaßen gut


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Biker!
Schreibe das erste mal hier, bike aber schon seid 5 jahren den Höhenzug, die Asse und am WE im Harz wenn es klappt!
Da es mit Mitfahrern zunehmen Mau aussieht bei mir und ich oft alleine los muss probiere ich hier jemanden für die eine oder andere Ausfahrt zu finden!
Ich komme aus Salzgitter! Die Saison steht vor der Tür und meine neues Bike zum WE hoffentlich auch!
Hat jemand Lust am WE ne Runde zu drehen? Unter der Woche wäre ich wohl auch spontan für ne Runde Höhenzug zu haben! Ab halb 5 könnte ich starten!
Also, meldet euch


----------



## d-zorg (19. Februar 2014)

Na dann: Herzlich Willkommen. 

Ich würde sagen: dann abboniere einfach den Thread und beobachte ihn weiterhin. 
Bin ja selbst auch erst neu hier. Die Saison wird sicher bald starten und dann ist hier auch wieder mehr los. Hier sind ja einige aktive im Raum BS-SZ-WF-Elm-Harz unterwegs. Da finden sich immer wieder spontane oder auch längerfristig geplante Tourteilnehmer zusammen.

Bei mir selbst sind die nächsten Wochen leider noch Umzugstätigkeiten an der Tagesordnung, von daher komme ich zur Zeit eher wenig zum Fahren.


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Februar 2014)

Ab wann bist du denn wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## d-zorg (19. Februar 2014)

Ich befürchte, dass ich erst Anfang oder Mitte März wieder dazu komme, regelmäßig und vor allem spontan zu fahren. Die Tour letzten Sonntag im Norden von Braunschweig (siehe auch hier) war schon eine absolute Ausnahme.

Aber hier melden sich sicher noch andere Leute, mit denen du die Tage mal fahren kannst. Ich komme dann später hinzu, wenn ich wieder Luft habe.


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. Februar 2014)

Top, ich warte drauf


----------



## Foxfreak (19. Februar 2014)

Hey, wäre auch bei na Runde am WE dabei    Lange nich mehr oben gewesen


----------



## Stevo1989 (20. Februar 2014)

Hervorragend! Samstag Vormittag soll es losgehen! Und Sonntag eigentlich auch!
Wie passt es dir?
Aus welcher Region kommst du?


----------



## Skywalker_sz (20. Februar 2014)

Moin moin,
ich fahre am Wochenende nach Thale! Ist vielleicht einer von euch dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (20. Februar 2014)

Thale nur so als Tour oder ist dort etwas besonderes?


----------



## Foxfreak (20. Februar 2014)

Komme aus Lengede .. Samstag und Sonntag wäre für mich beides okay, sucht euch/dir aus was am besten passt


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin,
ich werde Samstag und Sonntag fahren!
Also kannst du dir aussuchen was dir besser passt


----------



## Foxfreak (21. Februar 2014)

Super, welche uhrzeit haste im kopf ?


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Jeweils so gegen 10Uhr! Oder Früher oder später. Ich bin da flexibel


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag wäre ich auch mit dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Also sagen wir einfach mal beide tage 10Uhr. ich bin aus Gebhardshagen. Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Passt doch ich komm auch aus gebhardshagen... Mach einen Vorschlag


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Und dann hat man sich noch nie im wald gesehen?! 
Von mir aus beim Zwei Rad "Teuer" Päschke


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Wer weiß, dann Sonntag 10 Uhr. Bis dann


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Bist du in WF in der Asse schonmal gefahren?


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Nein bin ich noch nicht, kenne nur den Höhenzug und den Harz


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich auf jedenfall Aber einigermaßen trocken muss es sein, sonst ist es eine schlammschlacht


----------



## Foxfreak (21. Februar 2014)

Klingt auch interessant .. So schlecht ist das Wetter nicht


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Können wir ja auch mal planen..


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Können wir ja auch mal planen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Foxfreak an welchen tagen wolltest du nochmal? Ich hab den überblick verloren


----------



## Foxfreak (21. Februar 2014)

Samstag Sonntag geht beides bei mir .. müsste ich nur vorher wissen


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich auch. Wie wir das jetzt planerisch gestalten ist mir schnuppe. man konnte ja auch Samstag Höhenzug und Sonntag Asse


----------



## Foxfreak (21. Februar 2014)

Klingt nach nem Plan .. Wäre es möglich sich am Burgberg Parkplatz zu treffen? Is für mich aus Lengede einfacher  Für morgen*


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Kein Problem! Dann um 10Uhr am Burgberg Parkplatz. (Ist das der große Parkplatz an der Straße oder der oben am Restaurant?)


----------



## Foxfreak (21. Februar 2014)

An der Straße mit Blick auf Lebenstedt


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Maddin bist du morgen auch dabei oder nur Sonntag?


----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Nur Sonntag, hab auch nicht den ganzen Nachmittag Zeit, deswegen würde Asse bei mir nicht gehen


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. Februar 2014)

Maddin, Asse ist man ist 1,5 Std durch. Ist relativ schnell erledigt das ganze. Also Höhenzug dauert länger.
Ich starte auch eigentlich immer ganz gerne vormittags.
Nachmittags muss ich auch mal daheim sein sonst gibt´s eine mit der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinsz (21. Februar 2014)

Ja das kenn ich ;-) machen wir beim nächsten mal, dann bleibt das Auto sauber... Muss spätestens 13.30 wieder da sein


----------



## Foxfreak (22. Februar 2014)

Ich werde wsl 10 minuten später kommen, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist dass du das ließt


----------



## Maddinsz (23. Februar 2014)

@Stevo1989, wo warst du?


----------



## Stevo1989 (23. Februar 2014)

Shit, habs ganz vergessen hier mitzuteilen. Mein nagelneues bike hat die jungfernfahrt gestern nicht überstanden! Mein schaltwerk funzt hinten überhaupt nicht!
Sorry, ich hoffe du hast nicht zu langegewartet und hattest trotz dem ne tolle tour! 
Morgen werde ich bei canyon anrufen und schauen was die für ne lösung anbieten können! 
Fährst du unter der woche auch oder nur am WE!
Noch mal sorry, das ist echt nicht meine Art


----------



## Maddinsz (23. Februar 2014)

Ja hat Spaß gemacht, hab noch drei Leute getroffen und mich dort angeschlossen. Hab ab März 3 Wochen Urlaub, denke da werden wir nochmal einen Tag finden. Drück die Daumen für dein Bike


----------



## jaamaa (23. Februar 2014)

Stevo1989 schrieb:


> Mein nagelneues bike hat die jungfernfahrt gestern nicht überstanden! Mein schaltwerk funzt hinten überhaupt nicht!
> 
> Morgen werde ich bei canyon anrufen und schauen was die für ne lösung anbieten können!



Was erwartest du dann?
Du kannst es nur einschicken und dann locker 3-4 Wochen drauf warten oder selber mal nachschauen. Ist doch bestimmt nur ne Einstellungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (23. Februar 2014)

Das dachte ich auch erst. Aber es scheint so als ob der shifter im eimer ist


----------



## jaamaa (23. Februar 2014)

OK...mit Glück  kannst du nur den Shifter einschicken. Die schicken  ihn zu Sram...  ... ... sind dann auch einige Wochen. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du aber wenigstens fahren...  als Singlespeed ;-)


----------



## Stevo1989 (23. Februar 2014)

Was für eine motivation


----------



## jaamaa (23. Februar 2014)

Ja,  so ist das bei C...  ich hab`s mir nicht ausgedacht. Vielleicht hast du aber Glück. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Skywalker_sz (24. Februar 2014)

Ein Hoch auf das selbstbau Bike! Selbst aufgebaut und daher muss man auch nix einschicken!


----------



## jaamaa (25. Februar 2014)

@Stevo1989

Und...  alles gut?


----------



## Stevo1989 (25. Februar 2014)

Ach, kannste vergessen!
Wurde nach einem Anruf darauf verwiesen das ganze per Mail erneut mitzuteilen da es nur so bearbeitet werden kann.
Aber man hat mich schon vorgewarnt das es wohl so kommen wird das ich das bike einschicken muss was im Moment mit einer erheblichen Wartezeit verbunden ist!
Wird wohl so ablaufen das ich den Mist selber auf eigene Kosten richten werde!
Versenderbike eben


----------



## jaamaa (25. Februar 2014)

Das händeln die halt bei Canyon so...  das muss man wissen. Ist zwar irgendwie blöd,  aber man kann, wenn man das begriffen und akzeptiert hat,  eigentlich ganz gut damit leben. Das Bike wird ja dadurch nicht schlechter. Im Gegenteil...  ich würde mir immer wieder ein C kaufen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ganz fix einen Shifter in der Bucht kaufen,  fahren und wenn es irgendwann passt und du das Rad nicht brauchst (Winter/Urlaub), es einschicken.  Hast ja zwei Jahre Garantie, also noch genug Zeit.


----------



## Stevo1989 (25. Februar 2014)

Richtig,
Fahre jetzt schon das 3. Canyon, ärgern tue ich mich deswegen auch nicht! 
Ich würde auch jederzeit wieder ein canyon kaufen. 
Jeder der ein versenderbike kauft weiß worauf er sich einlässt.  
Obwohl ich ja dieses mal die mühe auf mich genommenen habe und das bike abgeholt habe


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. Februar 2014)

Jemand sonntag lust auf ein kleines ründchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skywalker_sz (27. Februar 2014)

Jop ! Sankt Andreasberg mach auf !


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2014)

Am Sonntag  den 25. Mai gibt es in Altenau das allererste Enduro Rennen. 

www.mountainbike.harz.de/index.epl

Wer mal bei so einem  Event  rein schnuppern möchte,  hat nun die Gelegenheit. Wird nämlich sicherlich im Umkreis von einigen hundert Kilometern das einzige  Rennen bleiben.


----------



## Stevo1989 (26. März 2014)

Hi Biker!  
Morgen jemand Lust auf ne runde?


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2014)

Hi Biker.  Heute um 14 Uhr starte ich ne runde.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## d-zorg (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports. 

Weil es "drüben" im Elm-Thread von Stevo angesprochen wurde:
Zur Diskussion stehen gerade zwei Feierabendtouren am 27.05. (Dienstag) und 28.05. (Mittwoch) im Höhenzug, jeweils ab 18:00 Uhr. Dauer zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden. Treffpunkt wäre noch zu klären (von Ortskundigen). Ich selbst kann nur am Mittwoch.

Wer wäre dabei? Wer könnte sogar den Guide machen? Ich kenne mich noch nicht gut genug aus.  Notlösung wäre eine spontane Erkundungstour mit GPS auf mir bisher nicht bekannten Wegen.


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2014)

Gute Idee mit der Feierabendrunde. Denke ich schon seit Jahren, dass das ne coole Sache wäre. Gibt es ja fast überall... meistens Dienstags. Nur hier mal wieder nicht!
Ich wäre dabei, auch als Guide, falls ich Zeit habe. Melde dich doch bitte nochmal am Montag Abend.


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. Mai 2014)

Servus, 
heute um 18 Uhr geht's auf ne kleine ausfahrt. Voraus gesetzt es regnet nicht den ganzen Tag durch.  
Gruß


----------



## Greyarrow (6. Juli 2014)

moin moin,
jetzt war ich mal mit meinem sohn unterwegs und wollten die trails unsicher machen....aber was muss ich feststellen...der förster hat was gegen biker im wald....sind ja jede menge trails nicht mehr fahrbar...weil bäume teilweise auf dem kompletten trail liegen...ist das schon länger so?


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2014)

Von welchen Trails sprichst du? Auf manchen Trails ist der Harvester schon vor einem halben Jahr durch,  den Müll haben sie aber bis heute noch nicht weggeräumt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greyarrow (12. Juli 2014)

ja war länger nicht unterwegs...z.b. da bei dem gashäuschen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo* Stevo 1989*,
haben von Dir lange nichts gehört. Letzten Mittwoch waren wir in deinem Revier, leider ohne dich. Ich habe einen kleinen Film über euren Salzgitterhöhenzug gemacht. Vielleicht interessiert es dich.


----------



## Stevo1989 (1. August 2014)

Hallöchen Oberhutzel,

ich muss auch gestehen im Moment so gut wie gar nicht zu Biken, durch Arbeit und Eigenheim bleibt es im Moment leider fast komplett auf der Strecke 
Wo finde ich denn dein Filmchen???


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. August 2014)

Hallo Stevo,
das Video findest Du auf meiner Profilseite vom IBC oder gibst per Google mein Nickname ein. Viel Spass beim Anschauen. Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Oberhutzel (2. August 2014)

Hallo *Stevo 1989*, hast Du dir dein Revier auf dem Video angeschaut und wie hat es dir gefallen. Ich hoffe wir kriegen noch dieses Jahr eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf die Reihe, trotz Arbeit und Eigenheimausbau.


----------



## d-zorg (6. August 2014)

Spontaner Entschluss: Heute Abend ab 18:00 Uhr drehe ich eine kleine Runde; Start oben am Parkplatz Lichtenberg.
Route? Immer der Nase nach... kenne noch zu wenig Wege im Höhenzug. Nach 2 bis 2,5 Stunden wollte ich wieder zurück sein. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein spontaner Mitstreiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (6. August 2014)

Meh... Kommando zurück für mich. Kann erst später fahren oder gar nicht.
Mal sehen, wann ich mit meinem Kram hier durch bin.


----------



## Stevo1989 (10. August 2014)

Servus, ich weiß es ist spät, ich möchte dennoch morgen spontan gegen 10:00 zu ner runde starten.
Heute habe ich es sogar mal wieder in den Harz geschafft. 
Hat mal wieder sau gut getan. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand spontan Lust. 
Jute nacht


----------



## Stevo1989 (10. August 2014)

So, starte doch erst gegen 15 Uhr. 
Falls noch jemand möchte


----------



## waldhase (11. August 2014)

Hallöchen, es soll einen Trail oberhalb des Försterhauses in Osterlinde Richtung Wartjenstedt geben..., wenn ja, kann mir jemand den Track als GPX schicken?


----------



## Stevo1989 (11. August 2014)

Gibt es. 
Ich weiß wo er ist, und bin in auch schon öfters gefahren . . . Daten habe ich leider keine aufgezeichnet. 
Ist auch nicht zu finden wenn man nicht hingeführt wird. 

Man muss ein extrem Steiles Stück bergauf bevor man hinkommt. 
Gruß


----------



## waldhase (11. August 2014)

Wo endet denn der Trail? Geht der bis Wartjenstedt, oder hört er vorher auf?


----------



## Stevo1989 (11. August 2014)

Hört vorher auf. 
Ist max 1.5 km lang


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2014)

@wh 
...  jetzt weiß ich welchen du meinst. Kannst denn Christian Trail  fahren, rechts auf Forst, keine 100m  links und dich in NW Richtung 300m den Berg hochschlagen. Dann... findest du ihn auch nicht ☺
Ich schicke dir wie versprochen ab Sonntag den Track


----------



## Stevo1989 (15. August 2014)

Genau den meine ich. 
Da wort hochschlagen ist in dem Fall gold richtig


----------



## waldhase (16. August 2014)

Stevo1989 schrieb:


> Genau den meine ich.
> Da wort hochschlagen ist in dem Fall gold richtig



Was heißt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (16. August 2014)

Na das man sich zum trail wirklich hochschlagen muss. 
Mit fahren ist ja die letzten Meter nicht mehr viel


----------



## Jensen4711 (19. August 2014)

Hallo, 
ich will wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag mal in den Höhenzug.
War noch nie da und werde wohl die letze Strecke von Oberhutzel
nach fahren.
Wie sind denn die Wege dort? Sehr matschig?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. August 2014)

Hallo *Jens*,
ich war gestern im Elm und kann nur sagen z.T. Null Grip, Reifen haben sich komplett zugesetzt und das wird wohl in Salzgitter ähnlich sein. Zum Zweiten hat man auf dem Kamm, den wir letztens gefahren (Video) sind, sehr viele Wurzelpassagen. Ich glaube, das wird dort dann wohl auch eine zusätzliche technische Herausforderung werden. Viel Spaß beim Abfahren und ich würde mich freuen, wie Dir die Strecke gefallen hat; sind ja paar Höhenmeter.


----------



## Jensen4711 (19. August 2014)

OK,
ich werde mal schauen wie es ausschaut. Wenn es zu schlimm
ist kann ich ja immer noch abkürzen. Vielleicht sieht es ja 
Donnerstag auch etwas besser aus.


----------



## roundround (19. August 2014)

Salzgitter bei Regen... nasse wurzeln und viel Spaß!


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2014)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag mal in den Höhenzug.
> Wie sind denn die Wege dort? Sehr matschig?
> Gruß Jens



Woher soll der Matsch kommen?	
Ist alles relativ trocken...  fahrbar sowieso immer


----------



## Jensen4711 (22. August 2014)

War heute im Höhenzug.
Matsch hab ich auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## jaamaa (22. August 2014)

Ohhhh nee... Igittigitt 
...  ich meinte eigentlich die Trails. Das iss ja nun mal nen uninteressanter Forstweg. Kann man lang fahren,  muss man aber nicht!. Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wo man auf einer netten Trailrunde  im HZ durch so eine Sauerei fahren muss  ;-)

Echt widerlich!


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (4. Dezember 2014)

ja is denn in salzgitter nix mehr los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (5. Januar 2015)

Stevo1989 schrieb:


> Genau den meine ich.
> Da wort hochschlagen ist in dem Fall gold richtig



Den haben die total verschandelt, ist nur ab der Hälfte wieder befahrbar


----------



## Maxim87 (5. Januar 2015)

So war heute da zu Fuß und siehe da,die haben das große Holz abtransportiert. Nur war alles voll mit Ästen.Aber nach 2 stunden schwitzen ist der Trail wieder zu 95% befahrbar. Nur der anfang ist noch nicht freigeräumt.


----------



## Jensen4711 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 

wo ist das, bzw. welcher Trail ist das?


----------



## Maxim87 (5. Januar 2015)

Ich binde den Trail immer mit ein wenn ich dort meine Runde drehe.Und das ca. 1.5km lange Stück ist das beste


----------



## Jensen4711 (5. Januar 2015)

OK, diesen Bereich kenne ich nicht.
Bin immer von Bismark Turm  zur Lichtenberg Burg gefahren.
Hast du vielleicht einen gpx Track den du mir schicken könntest?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Maxim87 (5. Januar 2015)

Sorry, wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jensen4711 (5. Januar 2015)

Hast du eine Tour mit dem Handy oder Navi aufgezeichnet? Also " getrackt "?
Dann kannst du die Datei hier hochladen. Oder auch per PN.


----------



## Maxim87 (5. Januar 2015)

Achso.
Mit meinem Handy über Runtastic.
Ich glaube das geht nicht. Aber ich kann dir ein Link schicken, da kannst du die Route sehen.

http://www.runtastic.com/sport-sessions/352585578


----------



## jaamaa (5. Januar 2015)

Bitte...  sollte man auch mit der Karte finden. 






Der blaue Bereich ist der Trail zum runterfahren. Wichtiger ist aber der grün markierte Trail zum hochfahren. Da ihn kaum jemand kennt und er dementsprechend auch nicht oder wenig genutzt wird, ist es auch nach zwei Jahren immer noch sehr mühsam sich dort hoch zuschlagen. Habe ihn zwar in der Zeit schon öfter freigeschnitten, aber werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich der einzige bin der da hoch fährt. Er sollte mehr genutzt werden, damit sich die Linie einfährt. Alternativ wäre auch ein Arbeitseinsatz von mehreren Leuten sicherlich sehr produktiv. Ich hatte zwar 2013 den anderen Trail  auch schon mal komplett in 3 Stunden abgeharkt, aber den hier schafft man nicht allein. 
Also wenn der Winter dann vorbei ist.... Freiwillige vor, für die perfekte Runde!


----------



## Maxim87 (6. Januar 2015)

Ne ne bist nicht der einzige. Habe da auch schon öfter den weg etwas freigeräumt.
Gestern den ganzen Trail freigelegt.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Januar 2015)

Maxim87 schrieb:


> Ne ne bist nicht der einzige. Habe da auch schon öfter den weg etwas freigeräumt.
> Gestern den ganzen Trail freigelegt.


Den blauen oder grünen Trail?


----------



## Maxim87 (6. Januar 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Den blauen oder grünen Trail?


Den blauen. Ist jetzt wieder befahrbar.


----------



## Maxim87 (6. Januar 2015)

Oben ist ein Bild wie es vorher aussah.
Jetzt haben die das große Holz weggefahren.Aber die ganzen Äste nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Januar 2015)

Dachte ich mir. Problem ist aber, um eine vernünftige Runde zu fahren, der Grüne. Oder wo fährst du immer hoch?


----------



## Maxim87 (6. Januar 2015)

Ja ich fahre(schiebe) auch da hoch.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Januar 2015)

Ha...  ich anfangs auch,. Ist aber irgendwie unflowig  da hoch zu stampfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (6. Januar 2015)

Da gebe ich dir recht.Aber wenn man oben ist wird man belohnt.
Manchmal fahre ich auch hier hoch,kann man bis zum ende durchfahren.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Januar 2015)

Stimmt! Wo hat man hier sonst auf dem Trail  ein so schönes StoneField...


----------



## Jensen4711 (6. Januar 2015)

@ Max: Ich kann leider deinen runtastic Track nicht sehen, ich bin nicht berechtig die Karte zusehen.
			Wahrscheinlich weil wir " keine Freunde ".

@ jaamaa: Den Trail habe ich auf der Karte schon gefunden. Ich wollte aber einen zusammenhängenden Track haben,
			   weil ich in der Ecke noch nicht unterwegs war.

Aber schön das hier in Salzgitter wieder etwas los ist.


----------



## Stevo1989 (6. Januar 2015)

Stimmt,  lange war nix los hier im Forum. 
Hoffentlich wird es bald Frühling


----------



## Maxim87 (6. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht kann dir mein Kunstwerk helfen


----------



## Jensen4711 (7. Januar 2015)

Danke, ich werde mal schauen ob ich etwas raus finde.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Januar 2015)

Jensen4711 schrieb:


> Danke, ich werde mal schauen ob ich etwas raus finde.


Aus welcher Richtung kommst du...  bis zu welcher Stelle kennst du dich aus? Ich schaue mal, ob ich noch nen passenden Track habe oder mach einen. Kann ich dir dann schicken


----------



## Stevo1989 (8. Januar 2015)

Man könnte ja auch mal zusammen ne runde drehen 
So ne gemütliche frühjahresrunde mit hier und da mal Trail aufräumen! 

Und einige Kicker wieder zum Leben erwecken! 

Gruß


----------



## Maxim87 (9. Januar 2015)

Also so sieht das jetzt nach dem aufräumen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (9. Januar 2015)

Stevo1989 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal zusammen ne runde drehen
> So ne gemütliche frühjahresrunde mit hier und da mal Trail aufräumen!
> 
> Und einige Kicker wieder zum Leben erwecken!
> ...


Ich wäre mit dabei.


----------



## Foxfreak (14. Februar 2015)

Ich war seit fast nem Jahr nun nicht mehr unterwegs.. Finden / findet sich jemand der jetzt an den wärmeren Tagen für ne Ausfahrt durch den Höhenzug zu haben wäre ?  
Hier muss sowieso mal wieder mehr los sein Leute !


----------



## d-zorg (15. Februar 2015)

Also wenn man einfach mal eine Runde fährt, begegnet man doch erstaunlich vielen Fahrern im Höhenzug. Eingeschlafen ist es dort definitiv nicht. 
Rad konnte ich nicht erkennen... der eine Fahrer heute zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr hatte eine knallgelbe Jacke, der andere eine rot-schwarze. Vielleicht sind es ja auch IBC Mitglieder und sie lesen hier mit. 

War aber doch recht cremig heute auf den Wegen. Abseits der Fortautobahnen war selbst der Schlammreifen überfordert (komplett zugesetzt).


----------



## Schimcu (16. Februar 2015)

Maxim87 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht.Aber wenn man oben ist wird man belohnt.
> Manchmal fahre ich auch hier hoch,kann man bis zum ende durchfahren.Anhang anzeigen 348193


 
Mahlzeiz zusammen,

nach ca. 2 Jahren Pause war ich dieses WE auch endlich wieder auf dem Rad. Gleich den beschriebene Trial von Maxim87 gefahren, echt Top vorallem viele Kicker und die Mini ''NorthShore'' Rampe (Bitte mehr Davon). Die dahmaligen Versuche die Strecken etwas flowiger zu Gestalten wurden entweder von der Försterei oder Spaziergängen zerstört.

Übrigens das mit der Frühjahrsrunde wäre Top!

Beste Greetz
Schimcu


----------



## Maxim87 (13. März 2015)

Nix mehr los hier? Alle nur noch auf dem Sattel


----------



## Stevo1989 (20. März 2015)

Moin zusammen! 
Gestern die erste richtige Tour im Höhenzug gedreht! 
Die Bedingungen waren perfekt! 
Nach 32km nicht ein bisschen Matsche am Bike. 
Trails total trocken und perfekt fahrbar! 

So lässt sich in die Saison starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (20. März 2015)

Auf geht's, vielleicht treffe ich wen


----------



## Maxim87 (20. März 2015)

Bin schon seit Anfang Februar unterwegs, aber schön wie diese und letzte Woche war es noch nicht.
Hhmm schade war um 17 Uhr schon Zuhause. Waren schöne 38 km und knapp 800 hm.


----------



## Stevo1989 (23. März 2015)

Ab 17uhr bin ich wieder anzutreffen.
Vielleicht will sich ja jemand anschließen.


----------



## Stevo1989 (23. März 2015)

Schön war's heute, aber weit und breit keine anderen Biker getroffen.


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. März 2015)

N´abend Männer!
Hier ist ja gar nix los im Forum!

Schade das das Wetter gerade zum WE echt bes....issen ist, trotzdem Plane ich zum Sonntag ne Runde im Höhenzug. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Maxim87 (27. März 2015)

Sonntag soll ja richtig schlimm werden.
Ich werde morgen Vormittag ne runde drehen.


----------



## Foxfreak (27. März 2015)

Bin demnächst auch mal dabei , nur nich wenn die Trails so versaut und verregnet sind wie die nächsten Tage


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. März 2015)

@maxim: von wo kommst du?


----------



## Maxim87 (27. März 2015)

SZ Fredenberg


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. März 2015)

Alles klar. 
Ich aus Gebhardshagen. Quasi starte ich mitten auf dem Höhenzug 

Wann bist du denn morgen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (27. März 2015)

Dachte so gegen 10 losfahren.


----------



## Stevo1989 (27. März 2015)

Hmm, vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs. 
Wollte morgens erstmal zur Müllkippe.
Mal gucken wann ich dann starten werde. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. 

Falls du vor mir durch bist kannst du ja schon mal den Weg frei machen


----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Ja das mache ich sowieso. 
Bis jetzt musste ich bei jeder Tour Äste wegräumen. Manche Leute haben nichts besseres zu tun.
Ja vielleicht sieht man sich. Dir auch viel Spaß.
Wie lange fährst du schon? Fahre erst etwas über ein Jahr und wäre über jeden Tipp dankbar,man will ja besser werden.


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2015)

Müsste jetzt die 6. Saison sein. 
Leider letztes Jahr recht wenig, dieses Jahr bin ich hoch motiviert wieder regelmäßig unterwegs zu sein. 

So 2-3x die Woche sollte es dann schon sein. 
Mal sehen wie sich das ganze umsetzen lässt.


----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Ja das ist auch mein Ziel dieses Jahr. Habe mir vorgenommen die 3000 km zu schaffen, letztes Jahr waren das 1800km.


----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Versuche aber so viele Trails in meine Tour einzubinden wie es nur geht.


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2015)

Wenn du irgendwann vor hast im Harz auch mal längere Strecken zu fahren wirst du nicht drum rum kommen auch deine Grundlagenausdauer zu trainieren.
Aber das nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Ja das mache ich auch.Was ist denn eine längere Strecke jetzt nach deinen Vorstellungen?


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2015)

Aktuell wahrscheinlich schon 50km. 
Aber ist ja auch ein Unterschied ob mit MTB oder Crosser. 
Geht ja eher darum auch mal 2-3std in einem bestimmten Belastungsbereich zu fahren statt immer Trails zu ballern. 
Das ist ja eher Intervall Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Ok, verstehe was du meinst. Daran habe ich noch nicht wirklich nachgedacht.


----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Also wer noch überlegt zu fahren, macht es. Es ist alles trocken und das Wetter ist optimal.


----------



## Stevo1989 (28. März 2015)

War auch schon unterwegs. 
50km hab ich gemacht


----------



## marco.sz (28. März 2015)

Mahlzeit,

war heute vormittag auch im Höhenzug unterwegs. Hatte vor mir einen Biker mit blauer Jacke gesehen der Richtung Adlerhorst unterwegs war, bin dann links abgebogen und den Trail Richtung Gebhardshagen gefahren. Bin allerdings eher selten im Höhenzug unterwegs. Ich such mir gerne Ziele die etwas weiter weg sind. Habe auch Spaß an Marathons gefunden und werde demnächst nach Feierabend häufiger im Höhenzug zum Training unterwegs sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.


----------



## Maxim87 (28. März 2015)

Das war ich


----------



## Stevo1989 (30. März 2015)

Oh man,  jetzt regnet es die Tage wie Sau und wenn das lange Wochenende kommt gleicht der Höhenzug einer Schlammschlacht! 
So ein Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (30. März 2015)

Das Wetter ist nicht auf unserer Seite


----------



## Stevo1989 (31. März 2015)

Es wird nicht besser sagen draußen. 
Bin ja mal gespannt was da alles auf den Trails rumliegt nach dem Sturm


----------



## Maxim87 (31. März 2015)

Liegt bestimmt einiges.
War gestern mit dem Hund im Wald und es war schon nicht wenig. Aber nach dem heutigen Tag wahrscheinlich noch mehr.


----------



## Stevo1989 (1. April 2015)

Oh man ey,  das Wetter ist echt demotivierend


----------



## Maxim87 (2. April 2015)

Den Täglichen Spaziergang sinnvoll genutzt und bisschen aufgeräumt


----------



## Stevo1989 (2. April 2015)

Du bist vorbildlich. 
Ich hab gleich zwei Hunde, bin täglich 1 1/2 stunden im Wald aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen aufzuräumen


----------



## Maxim87 (3. April 2015)

So endlich hat es aufgehört zu regnen. Werde mich dann mal in das große Schlagloch begeben.
Werde dann berichten wie schön  (schlimm) es war


----------



## Stevo1989 (3. April 2015)

Oh, drehst du ne runde? 
Ich gehe jetzt mit den wuffs und dann wollte ich mal paar Meter auf der Straße machen


----------



## Maxim87 (3. April 2015)

Jap. Mein Wuffi ist danach dran.


----------



## Maxim87 (3. April 2015)

So nach 30 genervten km wieder Zuhause. 
Es war nicht so sehr matschig wie ich dachte. Aber alle 50 Meter anhalten um den Weg freizumachen, war nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco.sz (5. April 2015)

Danke fürs aufräumen!

Habe heute Mittag ´ne Straßenrunde gedreht und bin dabei durch Baddeckenstedt gekommen. Weiß jemand, ob dort in der nähe vom Bahnhof ein Bikeshop entsteht oder ob das nur eine Werkstatt ist? Sah interessant aus.

Allen noch schöne Ostern.


----------



## Maxim87 (14. April 2015)

Also ich muss echt sagen, da hat jemand super Arbeit gemacht.
Fals der oder die Jeniegen es lesen vielen dank.

Und ich kann seit letzten Freitag nicht fahren. Hab eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung am Handgelenk  und das Wetter könnte nicht besser sein.


----------



## Stevo1989 (18. April 2015)

Heute mal im Harz gewesen! 
Bomben Tour gewesen. 
Mal ne Abwechslung zum Höhenzug


----------



## Stevo1989 (19. April 2015)

Moinsen, 3 Biker habe ich in der Zeit zwischen  09:30 und 12:00 auf dem Höhenzug angetroffen. 
War davon vielleicht einer von euch verrückten dabei


----------



## Jensen4711 (19. April 2015)

Hi,
ich war es leider nicht.
@maxim: Aus welcher Ecke im Höhenzug sind die Bilder?


----------



## marco.sz (19. April 2015)

Moin,
ich war´s auch nicht. Bin am späten Mittag zwangsweise von meinem Rückweg vom Harz kurz durch den Höhenzug und habe gerade mal einen Biker (mit Kinderanhänger) gesehen. Gestern vormittag sind mir auf meiner Trainingsrunde zwei Biker begegnet, das war ungefähr oberhalb vom Hasselberg. Jemand von hier?

Irgendwer nächsten Sonntag in Bad Harzburg am Start?


----------



## Maxim87 (19. April 2015)

@Jensen4711 schau mal auf Seite 110 da findest du die genaue Beschreibung.


----------



## Jensen4711 (19. April 2015)

Ah, 
der Blaue Pfeil, ja?


----------



## Maxim87 (19. April 2015)

Ja genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (20. April 2015)

Bin heute gegen 16:00 am burgberg parkplatz, sollte sich dort nachher jemand rumtreiben kann er sich ja kurz melden


----------



## Stevo1989 (21. April 2015)

Gerade unterwegs gewesen! 
33km 750hm. 
Leider niemanden getroffen. 
Aber gegen halb 6 ist jemand oberhalb des Reihersee Richtung Bismarkturm  unterwegs gewesen.
Da war ich gerade mit dem Wuff am Wasser. 
War das einer von euch?


----------



## Stevo1989 (23. April 2015)

Starte heute Nachmittag zu der Tour. 
Vielleicht will sich ja jemand anschließen


----------



## Foxfreak (23. April 2015)

Wo startest du denn ?


----------



## Stevo1989 (23. April 2015)

In gebhardshagen


----------



## Foxfreak (23. April 2015)

Sorry, dann wirds etwas eng, kann erst spät aus Fredenberg los, aber viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo1989 (23. April 2015)

Alles klar, beim nächsten mal vielleicht


----------



## Schimcu (23. April 2015)

Abend,

ich fahr Morgen mit paar Kumpels eine ganz lockere Feierabendrunde zum Bismarckturm inkl. kleine Hopfenpause. Geht um ca. 16:30 in Lebenstedt los. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen, aber wie gesagt ist sehr locker da auch zwei Gelegenheits Radler  bei sind.

Gruß
Schimcu


----------



## Stevo1989 (24. April 2015)

Viel Spaß euch! 
Aber mit dem Hopfen nicht übertreiben


----------



## Stevo1989 (26. April 2015)

Heute eine schöne Tour im Harz gemacht


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, die Braunschweiger Löwen waren am Mittwoch in euren Revier und ich kann euch dazu beglückwünschen, bringt voll Bock , doch haben wir nur einen MTBler getroffen; Saison hat doch schon begonnen. Stevo 1989 hat sich angeboten, uns euer Revier zu zeigen; dafür nochmal besten Dank. Da sich hier ja wohl die Insider vom Salzgitter Höhenzug rumtummeln habe ich unser Video mal verlinkt, damit ihr seht wo wir überall waren. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Schimcu (1. Mai 2015)

Ja sehr cool! Salzgitter macht echt Spaß für zwischendurch bisschen fahren.

Hat jemand die Tour aufgenommen? Den ersten Teil kenne ich gar nicht!

Gruß
Schimcu


----------



## Stevo1989 (1. Mai 2015)

Findest du bei Outdooractive.
Ort: Salzgitter,  und dann Höhenzug suchen


----------



## Waldwiesel (7. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute 
Cool das hier so aktiv geschrieben wird da reihe ich mich doch gleich mal mit ein  Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr hier muss ich leider auch zugeben aber das richtig gute wetter fängt ja auch jetzt erst an  
Ich bin auf der Suche nach netten Leuten mit denen man hin und wieder mal etwas die Wälder unsicher machen kann. Wäre cool wenn sich hier der ein oder andere finden lässt.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Stevo1989 (8. Mai 2015)

Moin Sven! 
Aktuell bin ich relativ viel im Harz unterwegs... Da ist es doch irgendwie noch ne ganze ecke spannender 

Wenn du mal ne runde im Höhenzug kurbeln möchtest sag Bescheid,  vielleicht passt es ja mal zusammen zu fahren!

Gruß Steven


----------



## Waldwiesel (8. Mai 2015)

Ja klar der Harz ist schon eine andere Nummer. Ich werde da aber auch bald unterwegs sein 
Gut das mache ich. Wenn sich noch jemand angesprochen fühlt dann einfach schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_svenito (8. Mai 2015)

Moin! 
Ich bin auch immer gerne für eine Runde im SZ-Höhenzug zu haben, wenn's passt. 

@Stevo1989 Wir haben uns vorletzte Woche oben an der Burg in SZ-Lichtenberg getroffen, wenn du dich erinnern kannst. 
Wenn du noch einen Partner für gelegentliche Ausritte in den Harz suchst, frag ruhig nach! 

LG Sven


----------



## Stevo1989 (8. Mai 2015)

Na Logo erinnere ich mich noch! 
Diesen Sonntag plane ich evtl. mit den Jungs aus dem Elm Bereich bei denen mal zu fahren. 
Coole Truppe was ich bis jetzt kennen gelernt habe! 
Soll ich dich da auf dem laufenden halten?


----------



## Waldwiesel (8. Mai 2015)

Ah cool. Ich fahre meistens spontan und werde einfach mal schreiben wenn ich wieder los will 

Ja durch die Elmrude habe ich mich heute auch mal etwas durchgelesen. Klingt recht anspruchsvoll  wenn da mal eben von 97km und knapp 900hm die Rede ist  aber da werde wohl auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## Waldwiesel (10. Mai 2015)

Hey
Also ich were morgen am späten Nachmittag eine Runde zum Bismarckturm kurbeln. Wäre cool wenn jemand mitfahren möchte.
Also einfach melden 
Gruß


----------



## Stevo1989 (10. Mai 2015)

Wann willst du los?


----------



## Waldwiesel (10. Mai 2015)

Denke mal so um 17 Uhr


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2015)

Mal was Feines für alle die mal hier raus müssen...



An alle, die Pfingsten noch gar nichts vorhaben und auch an die, die es unerträglicherweise noch nicht komplett mit Terminen vollgestopft haben!
Wir haben ein großes Pfingstevent für euch vorbereitet. Grob sieht das so aus:
Samstag und Sonntag ganztägige Tour, abends was ansehen/lernen, feiern und grillen.

Montag: Vormittags-Tour.

Zur Teilnahme gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten

1. ihr seit Mitglied der DIMB. Dann meldet euch hier an:

Aktivtour

2. ihr seid nicht Mitglied der DIMB und/oder wollt nur an einzelnen Touren teilnehmen - hier anmelden:

Alternativtour Samstag
Alternativtour Sonntag

Für die Montagstour melden sich bitte ALLE hier an:

Montagstour

Wenn ihr abends mit uns Grillen und feiern möchtet, bucht bitte das Grillpaket:

Grillen

Wenn ihr keine andere Unterkunft mehr bekommt oder sowieso eher auf Camping steht, könnt ihr auch das Komplettpaket mit Grillen und Zelten buchen, Anreise ab Freitag ist möglich:

Zelten + Grillen

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

Die Aktivtour und die Alternativtour werden quasi parallel bzw. leicht zeitlich versetzt ablaufen. Wichtig ist uns, das wir in großer Runde an bestimmten Punkten zusammen sind, beispielsweise zum Mittag an der Plessenburg.

Die in den Tourbeschreibungen angegebenen 1.500 Hm pro Tag sind die absolut ärgste Möglichkeit, falls die ganze Runde noch Lust auf eine Extraschleife eines Trail hat etc. Wir gehen von ca. 1.200 realistischen Hm je Tagestour aus.
Samstagabend gibt es ein Crashkurs zum Fahrwerkssetup, Sonntag einen Crashkurs zum Thema "Bunnyhop".

Wenn ihr nur einen Abend zum Grillen vorbeikommen möchtet, kein Problem, schickt bitte eine Email


*Hier der Link zur IG Harz Seite... *


----------



## Maxim87 (1. Juli 2015)

Abend...
Leute erzählt mal wo seid ihr so ihm Harz unterwegs?
Möchte mein Spektrum erweitern


----------



## roundround (2. Juli 2015)

Was willst du denn fahren? Trails und Touren?
Oder mehr Action?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (2. Juli 2015)

Ja genau Trails und Tour.


----------



## roundround (2. Juli 2015)

Wie weit und wie viele Höhenmeter willst du denn ca fahren?

Ich kenne einiges rund um Bad Harzburg


----------



## Maxim87 (2. Juli 2015)

Ja so 30 bis 50 km und ca. bis 1000 hm


----------



## Stevo1989 (2. Juli 2015)

Gib mal genau diese Parameter bei Outdooractive.com ein, ich habe dort ein paar Routen hochgeladen.
Immer zwischen 20-40km, 500-100hm.
Bergauf immer irgendwelche normalen Waldwege und bergab überwiegend Trail.


----------



## Maxim87 (2. Juli 2015)

Super danke dir...


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2015)

Maxim87 schrieb:


> Ja so 30 bis 50 km und ca. bis 1000 hm


Vorsicht, man verschätzt sich da sehr leicht. Im Harz hast du bei 30 km oft schon die 1000 Hm und bei deinen anvisierten 50 km  mal locker 1500-1700 HM erreicht. Dann bist du auch schon mal gut 8-9 Stunden unterwegs.

Ich würde z.B. mal von Torfhaus starten. Von hier kannst du verschiedene Punkte anfahren, verbinden und jederzeit wieder, falls die Puste ausgeht, schnell zurück kommen. 
Da du den Harz erst kennen lernen möchtest, wurde ich dir erstmal den Märchenweg empfehlen, dann  Wolfswarte hoch und über den Weg auch wieder runter, um den Oderteich, rüber zum Achterman und über Bodebruch zurück zum Torfhaus.
Das hat dann natürlich einen hohen Anteil an Trails... d.h. runter ist oft genauso anstrengend wie der Uphill ;-) 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (13. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## roundround (13. Juli 2015)

Versuch am WE den Brocken zu meiden.
Das kann man vielleicht MAL machen aber es ist bie gutem Wetter rappelvoll und es gibt schönere Wege und Trails.

In Torfhaus kann man am Ende super in der Bavaria Alm am Ende einkehren


----------



## atze-13 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo in die Runde, wollte diese Woche mal wider los und fragen, wie stark die Trails durch Sturmschaden leiden mussten?


----------



## Foxfreak (26. Juli 2015)

Wäre bei na Runde dabei, das neue Bike testen.. 
Kannst dich ja vielleicht melden wenn du Lust hast


----------



## jaamaa (26. Juli 2015)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Wäre bei na Runde dabei, das neue Bike testen..
> Kannst dich ja vielleicht melden wenn du Lust hast


Was gab es?


----------



## Foxfreak (27. Juli 2015)

Ist ein Haibike Heet Rc geworden


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2015)

Ok.... 26' oder 29'?


----------



## Foxfreak (27. Juli 2015)

26" 
Mit DT Swiss Exm vorne und Fox hinten auf ca. 12-12.5 kg gebracht. 

Bin ich aber erst ne Straßenrunde mit gefahren gibt also noch kein Feedback


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juli 2015)

Beruhigend das es 26' noch gibt. Dachte schon ich wäre einer der letzten die damit rum fahren.  
Bei der letzten Harz Tour vor 2 Wochen war ich der einzige von fünf Leuten der noch mit 26'  fährt.  Man hat schon fast das Gefühl, dass man mit ohne 27,5 oder 29 gar nicht mehr den Berg runter fahren könne.... so wegen schlechtem Überrollverhalten &Co. Geht aber! 

Dann viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike

VG


----------



## Foxfreak (27. Juli 2015)

Ich halte nichts davon auf jeden Hype aufzuspringen .. Die Bikezeitschriften reden alles schlecht, und beeinflussen das Kaufverhalten .. 
Ich bin mit 26" schon immer gut gefahren, jetzt ist mein Bike noch steifer und leichter bei mehr Federweg was soll da schief gehen 
Klar ich bin schon 29" probe gefahren, aber es ist jetzt nichts was mich umgehauen hätte .. 
Und danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2015)

atze-13 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, wollte diese Woche mal wider los und fragen, wie stark die Trails durch Sturmschaden leiden mussten?



Dürfte nun alles gut fahrbar sein. 

-Ein Baum liegt noch quer in der Nähe vom Parkplatz Lichtenberg... ist aber eh der Schotterweg und man kommt rüber.

-Eine Tanne liegt quer auf dem Kammweg... erster Anstieg nach Adlerhorst. Gibt aber nun eine Umgehung... vorher
 rechts ab.








-Im weiteren Verlauf auf dem Kammweg versperrten mehrere Bäume, sehr merkwürdig von dem letzten Sturm arangiert, bis heute den Weg.












Und vom Gaußstein runter Richtung Strasse Burg muss man nicht mehr das langweilige Stück runter, sonder darf sich wieder an dem  Wurzelteppich weiter links versuchen.






VG


----------



## jaamaa (5. August 2015)

Moin Moin,

heute gibt es von 17.00-20.00 Uhr wieder das AfterWorkBiken beim MSB in Andreasberg. Falls ihr  Lust habt ganz entspannt im Park allerfeinste Trails zu fahren...
Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre noch vorhanden.

VG


----------



## Foxfreak (6. August 2015)

Ich schaue zu selten ins Forum


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2015)

Tja... war aber  extremst beglückendes Biken gestern Abend. Leidaaa...


----------



## d-zorg (6. August 2015)

Oh, Marcels 901.


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2015)

Jo, hing mir ewig im Nacken... das Frickelteil. Verschandelt das schöne Panorama


----------



## jaamaa (10. Dezember 2015)

*Für all die Biker die wie ich vorhaben 2016 mal wieder öfter Bikeln zu gehen, bietet Andreasberg eine schöne Weihnachtsaktion an...*


_MSB X Trail_
_8. Dezember um 15:01 ·_

_Weihnachtsaktion 2015 ..._
_... oder: Aller guten Dinge sind Fünf!_

_Die aktuellen Temperaturen lassen einen gerade zwar wirklich eher an Ostern denken, aber gerade deswegen starten wir jetzt unsere diesjährige Weihnachtsaktion erst recht!_

_In der Zeit vom 8.12. bis zum 18.12. (damit's auch noch rechtzeitig ankommt ...) bieten wir alle bei uns verfügbaren Tarife (gilt nicht nur für den Bikepark, auch für den Winter und die Sommerrodelbahn) mit folgenden Rabatten an:_

_Kauf' 1 Ticket, erhalte 10% Rabatt,_
_kauf' 2 Tickets, erhalte 20% Rabatt,_
_kauf' 3 Tickets, erhalte 30% Rabatt,_
_kauf' 4 Tickets, erhalte 40% Rabatt,_
_kauf' 5 Tickets, erhalte 50% Rabatt!_

_VG_


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2016)

Der Wald wird mal wieder umgestaltet. 

Westlich der Burg gibt es zwei Trails weniger. Ist kein durchkommen mehr,  da dort unzählige Bäume quer liegen. Wenn das Holz  abtransportiert wurde,  bleibt sicherlich nichts übrig. Trail 2 ist schon komplett weg. Schade


----------



## Maxim87 (27. Februar 2016)

Ja leider. Bin auch gespannt wie die es hinterlassen, habe aber kein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mR_n1c3 (24. März 2016)

War heute nach langer Winterpause, mal wieder eine Runde unterwegs .
Trail.1 ist unfahrbar . Sieht aus , als wenn dort eine gesamte Panzer Division durch ist ...
Trail.3 , ist auch nicht fahrbar ....leider fast das gleiche Spiel wie bei Trail.1 
Dafür ist das Stück weiter oben (richtung Osterlinde runter) der absolute Kracher , wer auch immer das dort gebaut hat : TOP !! Bin das Ding 3x gefahren, weil es einfach richtig spaß macht 
€dit: @jaamaa habe mir mal Dein Bild geschnappt =)


----------



## Maxim87 (24. März 2016)

Wann warst du unterwegs? Ich war vorhin auch dort.


----------



## Maxim87 (24. März 2016)

Die haben den halben Wald umgepflügt. Aber Trail 2 ist wieder fahrbar.


----------



## mR_n1c3 (24. März 2016)

hmm gute frage , so ca gegen 14 Uhr +-

Das ist wirklich nicht mehr normal was die dort gemacht haben . Als ich am Fahren war , hab ich die schon wieder im Wald sägen gehört :/


----------



## Maxim87 (24. März 2016)

Achso, war um 17 Uhr da. Nehme den Trail immer mit wenn ich hier unterwegs bin


----------



## mR_n1c3 (24. März 2016)

Da war ich schon wieder zu Hause . 
Aber ich kannte den Trail schon von "früher" , der verlief auch mal anders ^^ .Bin länger dort nicht mehr lang , war daher sehr überrascht das sich jemand so viel Mühe gegeben hat . Macht richtig spaß da runter zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (24. März 2016)

Ja da hat sich jemand wirklich Mühe gegeben. Vorletzten Herbst hatte die Waldzerstörer auch da oben die erste Hälfte platt gemacht.


----------



## jaamaa (24. März 2016)

Ja, aber man muss auch mal ein bisl Energie in die Trailpflege stecken und nicht immer nur fahren. Aber so manch einer trägt auch lieber sein Bike über einen dicken Ast, als diesen mal schnell zur Seite zu befördern :'(  
Für den gelobten Holytrail braucht man alleine fast 2Stunden um ihn mal frei zu fegen. Das ist ätzend... es sollten TrailDays geben, wo man sowas mit mehreren angeht.

 Und... Trail 3 war ja noch kein komplett fahrbarer Trail. Man  konnte da zwar schon lang, aber es fehlte da noch einiges an Arbeit. Wurde von mir nur schonmal als Zubringer zum Holy eingezeichnet.  Ausserdem ist Trail 3 ohne Trail 1 witzlos, da ja die Runde so nicht mehr gefahren werden kann .

Ach ist das kompliziert geworden... und nur, weil alle geil auf Motorsägen sind


----------



## Maxim87 (24. März 2016)

Ja da hast du recht. Ich hatte ja letztes mal zugesagt nur kam dann nichts mehr. Gehe da auch oft mit meinem Hund Land und mache immer wieder etwas Ordnung da. Trail Nr. 3 hatte ich vor einem Jahr freigeschnitten aber jetzt kommt man da eh nicht lang.

Also fals jemand Lust hat da bisschen Pflege zu betreiben, ich wäre dabei.
Am besten wenn die Waldarbeiter fertig sind.


----------



## Maxim87 (25. März 2016)

Habe heute das schlechte Wetter genutzt und den oberen Zugang freigemacht. Und  dem Trail etwas von den Blättern befreit.


----------



## Maxim87 (25. März 2016)




----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2016)

Ja cool...  schaut flowig aus :-D


----------



## mR_n1c3 (26. März 2016)

Da der Zubringer (Trail 3) nicht fahrbar ist . Hab ich mich heute mal auf die, suche nach dem alten Trail gemacht. Denke, wenn man die " Einfahrt " noch etwas besser gestaltet ,sollte das Ding wieder gut fahrbar sein . Hab oben ein gutes Stück vom Trail wieder freigelegt .

Wenn man noch etwas weiter hoch fährt, kommt noch eine stelle mit Ästen ....aber nachdem ich die Bäume weiter unten durch die Gegend getragen hatte , wollt ich das dann doch lieber ein anderes mal weiter machen 









 
Ich kann nun wieder eine schöne Runde fahren . Obwohl es noch schöner zu fahren wäre, wenn man Trail 1 wieder neu anlegen würde. Dann wäre die Runde noch nicer !


----------



## Maxim87 (26. März 2016)

Ja allein ist es manchmal sehr schwer .Manche sind schon groß die da noch rum liegen. Ich fahre jetzt immer so.


----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2016)

Von Punkt 7 Richtung Süden hoch.... der alte Forstweg ist doch schon seit Jahren ungenutzt und zu gewachsen. Oder doch nicht... mehr?


----------



## Maxim87 (26. März 2016)

Ne man kommt gut hoch, ist nicht zu gewachsen. Man kann nur die erste Hälfte nicht hochfahren ist sehr steil. Zumindest ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AliLeser (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mich erstmal vorstellen. 
Mein Name ist Alex und ich bin 22 Jahre jung. Seit 2013 bin ich als gebürtiger Thüringer zwecks Studium in Salzgitter.
Da ich in meiner Heimat (Thüringer Wald) sehr viel mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs war, wollte ich das in Salzgitter natürlich auch weiterhin tun.
Leider bin ich dabei noch nicht auf die guten Trails, welche hier beschrieben werden gestoßen und würde mich freuen, wenn man ab Mitte Mai mal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen könnte. Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread der richtige Ort war um ein paar Leute aus Salzgitter kennen zu lernen!

Kurz noch zu meinem Bike:
- Rahmen: Cube Stereo HPA von 2010 mit Fox Float Dämpfer (140mm) und 15mm Steckachse
- RS Lyrik 2-Step Air (160/110mm) mit 20mm Maxle-Lite
- Avid Elixir 5 (200/200mm)
- Mavic Crossline LRS
- KIND Shock Dropzone 125mm Sattelstütze

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn sich ein paar nette Kontakte ergeben würden.

Schönen Sonntag noch an alle!!!

Alex


----------



## Maxim87 (3. April 2016)

Das ist ja schön das hier noch mehr unterwegs sind. Also ich fahre zwar erst das zweite Jahr aber kenne mich hier sehr gut aus. Wäre über ein Mitfahrer froh.


----------



## AliLeser (4. April 2016)

Ich bin ja echt begeistert, wie aktiv hier im Forum geschrieben wird.
Habe gestern mal ein paar Seite überflogen und würde mich da wirklich gerne mit einklinken und mich freuen, wenn ich die Wälder nicht immer alleine unsicher machen müsste 

Ich wohne übrigens in Lebenstedt und habe vor so 2-3 mal pro Woche eine Runde zu drehen. Je nach Wetter


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2016)

Willkommen im schönen SZ :-D 

Wenn sich jemand irgendwo einklinken möchte, sollte auch geschrieben werden wann man fährt oder fahren möchte.

Ich wollte eigentlich morgen gegen Abend eine kleine Runde drehen, habe jedoch vorhin noch einen Defekt am Bike entdeckt. Also wird das nichts.

VG


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2016)

Nochmal zu dem zerstörten Christiantrail, also Trail 1 auf der Karte.
Ich habe mir das gestern mal richtig angeschaut... zu Fuß. Ich denke die sind da so weit durch, das Holz ist raus. Es sollten doch noch gut 90% vom alten Trail da sein. Den Rest hat der Harvester geschluckt. Hier muss man zweimal ein paar Meter neu anlegen. An 3 Stellen muss man noch das ganze Geäst wegräumen. Aufwand mit ein paar Leuten bestimmt nicht mehr als 1-2 Stunden... mit einmal komplett durchfegen.

Dafür das dann endlich wieder eine vernünftige Runde möglich ist, wäre ich bereit da mal Hand anzulegen... aber nicht alleine... das wird zu heftig!
Also wer möchte? Könnte man auch gut mal in der Woche gegen Abend schaffen


----------



## Maxim87 (13. April 2016)

Ich wäre dabei. Das passt auch bei mir,habe Frühschicht.


----------



## mR_n1c3 (13. April 2016)

Wäre auch mit dabei . Evtl. könnte man auch mal zusammen schauen, wie den der Zubringer wieder gestalten werden könnte ( trail 3 )
Bin am Wochenende den Forstweg hinten rum hoch ......der ist echt ganzschön heftig 
Da schlag ich mich dann doch lieber wieder durch die Botanik (trail 3)


----------



## Maxim87 (13. April 2016)

Ja der ist echt steil


----------



## mR_n1c3 (13. April 2016)

Da es mich vorhin so gejuckt hat mit dem Zubringer , war ich spontan noch mal eine Runde unterwegs .

Der ist nun soweit fahrbar, hab den Eingang usw freigemacht . Nun kann man dort recht gut wieder hochfahren . Denke, wenn den "Weg" genug Leute nutzen , sollte der Boden auch recht schnell festgefahren sein.

Maxim87 hat ihn ja schon getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxim87 (13. April 2016)

Da hast du aber auch echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Ist echt top geworden. Und ja wenn da mehr betrieb ist wird der Weg weiter oben auch besser.


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2016)

Ja, der Zubringer ist auch wichtig. Bin da letzte Woche hoch. Ganz oben waren aber noch Transportarbeiten im Gange. Wäre echt klasse, wenn den Weg dann mehr Biker nutzen. Oben hinter der Wegekreuzung ist sonst ab dem Sommer kein Durchkommen mehr... zumindest beinfrei! 

Zu Trail 1- mag noch jemand mithelfen?
Ansonsten... wann wollen wir das angehen? Die Woche schaffe ich das nicht mehr. Ich könnte aber z.B. Di ab 17.00 Uhr...Mi ginge auch....


----------



## Maxim87 (13. April 2016)

Ja ich wäre dabei. Habe nächste Woche Nachtschicht, also könnte bis 20 Uhr helfen.


----------



## jaamaa (15. April 2016)

Moin....
Also falls niemand mehr etwas dazu beigetragen möchte, würde ich, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, Dienstag gegen 17 Uhr vorschlagen. Treffpunkt wäre am besten der Waldrand oben am Stuckenbergweg. Ist die kürzeste Distanz zum Trail.


----------



## mR_n1c3 (16. April 2016)

Moin 
Dienstag 17 Uhr passt bei mir . Meinst Du die Schranke am Waldrand beim Stuckenbergweg ?


----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2016)

Super....

Jo, Stucke hoch und da wo die Straße links rum geht. Ich glaube da ist eine Schranke. Komme ja mit dem Auto und bringe ein paar Räumgeräte mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mR_n1c3 (16. April 2016)

Das ist nice ! Und jop , da ist eine Schranke! Dann weis ich nu wo der Treffpunkt ist


----------



## Maxim87 (16. April 2016)

Ok bin dann auch da.


----------



## Maxim87 (20. April 2016)

Hallo in die Runde....
Der liebe Postbote war heute da und so konnte ich heute eine kleine Runde drehen. Der Trail ist super geworden, bin auch andersherum gefahren. Nur musste ich 3 mal absteigen um den Weg frei zu machen￼￼￼.
Die Reiter  haben den weg auch schon entdeckt.
Hier mal ein Ausschnitt wie ich die Runde gefahren bin.


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2016)

Ja  super. Dann haben sich ja die Blasen an den Händen gelohnt. Ich werde  ihn auch in den nächsten Tagen testen. Bin gestern  schonmal verschiedene Möglichkeiten auf der Karte abgefahren und hatte deine heutige Streckenführung von 6 bis 10 auch für die sinnvollste gehalten.

Aber was musstest du freimachen...  das hatten wir doch vor noch nicht einmal 24 Stunden alles gemacht?  Sag nicht von den Hoppels, dann kommen da noch ein paar Querbalken hin!


----------



## Maxim87 (20. April 2016)

Am Anfang lag ein Ast und dann wo wir die Stämme als Übergang gelegt haben, waren mehrere ich sag mal raus gedrückt. Ich vermute es waren die Hoppels . Weil mit dem Bike bin ich drüber und es hat sich nichts bewegt.


----------



## mR_n1c3 (21. April 2016)

Das hört sich ja super an mit dem Trial ,bis auf den Teil mit den Happy Hippos ,aber war die Arbeit nicht umsonst 

Meine neue Bremse kam vorhin auch an , werd die Bremse fix Montieren, und mich dann mal auf den Weg machen . Will den Trail nun auch mal testen


----------



## Maxim87 (21. April 2016)

Ich werde mich jetzt auch auf den Weg machen.


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2016)

Ja toll.... keine Zeit.
Aber fahrt mal, dann ist das dann für mich alles schön eingefahren


----------



## mR_n1c3 (21. April 2016)

Bremse ist dran , es kann losgehn !
@Maxim87 , evtl. trifft man sich ja im Wald
@jaamaa , wird alles so gut es geht eingefahren har har =)


----------



## Maxim87 (21. April 2016)

Hallo....
Schön wars heute. Nur eins nicht so toll, so wie es aussieht haben die Zweibeiner den weg auch schon entdeckt.  


Bei den zweiten Übergang dasselbe 
Egal absteigen, wegräumen und weiter gehts￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2016)

OK, das gibt jetzt ordentlich Ärger ;-)


----------



## mR_n1c3 (21. April 2016)

Mensch , die sollen mal die "Füße" anheben beim "gehen"  
Bin wohl nach Dir da Durch , lag nichts mehr rum  thx !

Der Trail ist an sich super zu fahren . Nur das Stück, wo Du das Foto gemacht hast (genau in die andere richtung) dort sind die Ersten 2-3 kurven zu eng um die mit Schwung zu fahren .
Das dann in Kombination mit den Hufspuren , ist das ganzschön tricky zu fahren .Zumindest mit Schwung.
Dafür ist der Rest aber Top geworden ,macht in beide Richtungen spaß !


----------



## Maxim87 (21. April 2016)

Naja Füße anheben ist das eine, aber die wurden extra hingelegt￼.
Habe heute fünf Biker getroffen nur waren sie immer in die andere Richtung unterwegs.


----------



## berty_sz (25. April 2016)

War FR zum ersten Mal nach laaaanger Zeit wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs - ihr habt da wirklich schöne Sachen gebaut! Hutab! Trails super - Kondition 0...


----------



## Maxim87 (25. April 2016)

Hattest du eine kurze Hose und ein Ärmelloses Oberteil an?


----------



## berty_sz (25. April 2016)

Kurze Hose - ja. Habe aber meinen "110kg-Astralbody" unter einer Regenjacke verborgen...;-)
und die Trails hat mir mR_n1c3 gezeigt.
Da ich mich nicht hingelegt hatte, war ich wahrscheinlich zu vorsichtig und bin kein Risiko gegangen. Das fette Loch hinten im "holytrail" ist aber die Oberkante dessen, was ich mir so zutraue. Trotzdem - der schönste Trail!


----------



## Maxim87 (25. April 2016)

Achso...
schön das es immer mehr werden.


----------



## Stoni (29. April 2016)

Hat denn mal jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf als GPS, ich bin da auch häufig von Westerlinde/Oelber oder Lichtenberg in Richtung Bismarkturm in Bad unterwegs und würde den TRail gern mal abfahren - gern auch als PM!

GRuss
Dirk


----------



## tobone (29. April 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ihr fahrt? Ich/wir fahren immer von lichtenberg in die andere Richtung (bismarkturm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2016)

Schau mal hier im Forum unter der Rubrik Touren. Da hatte ich mal vor Jahren die Runde eingestellt... Kleine Burgrunde oder so. Allerdings noch ohne Holly...
Müsste dann ja mal aktualisiert werden


----------



## Stoni (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tobi,

ich hab mir die WEge heute mal teilweise angeschaut, können wir demnächst mal fahren - in einem anderen WEg, vom Gausstein-Höhenweg runter, lagen noch fette Bäume drin. Jörg müsste die WEge eigentlich auch kennen......

Eine Aktualisierung der Runde wäre natürlich toll!

GRuss
Dirk


----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2016)

Bin heute auch endlich mal wieder los und habe den Trail mal ein bisl eingefahren...glaube 6x bin ich hoch und runter. 







An zwei Stellen  muss aber mit der Schaufel noch mal Hand angelegt werden damit es etwas flüssiger wird. Einen Anlieger  vor dem Baumstumpf habe ich schon mal angefangen. 
Ansonsten guter Zustand, auch kaum Hufe. Habe mal versucht die Passierhöhe auf dem Trail zu reduzieren.... also Kopf einziehen. Wächst aber eh mit der Zeit wieder zu, so das da auch bald Ruhe einkehrt.







Alle die den Einstieg vom oberen Forstweg suchen... Links vom Holzstapel 220












Zufahrt zum Holly könnte man auch mal angehen, damit dieser auch stärker frequentiert wird. Wächst nämlich langsam zu...







Wäre echt schade...


----------



## Maxim87 (3. Mai 2016)

Können ja wieder ein Zeitpunkt vereinbaren, vielleicht kommen diesmal ein zwei mehr Leute.


----------



## Maxim87 (3. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Hat denn mal jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf als GPS, ich bin da auch häufig von Westerlinde/Oelber oder Lichtenberg in Richtung Bismarkturm in Bad unterwegs und würde den TRail gern mal abfahren - gern auch als PM!
> 
> GRuss
> Dirk



Habe zwar kein GPS Dabei aber vielleicht kann das etwas helfen.


----------



## tobone (3. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> ich hab mir die WEge heute mal teilweise angeschaut, können wir demnächst mal fahren - in einem anderen WEg, vom Gausstein-Höhenweg runter, lagen noch fette Bäume drin. Jörg müsste die WEge eigentlich auch kennen......
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (3. Mai 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> ich hab mir die WEge heute mal teilweise angeschaut, können wir demnächst mal fahren - in einem anderen WEg, vom Gausstein-Höhenweg runter, lagen noch fette Bäume drin. Jörg müsste die WEge eigentlich auch kennen......
> 
> ...


Ja Moin Dirk
Hätte ich mal Bock.
War mit Jörg schonmal in der Richtung unterwegs. Bin jetzt schon länger nicht mehr in Salzgitter gefahren.
Ne kleine Auffrischung der Runde wäre mal top.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Stoni (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Tobi,
sehr gern, bin ende Mai wieder im Lande, danach jederzeit! 

Vielleicht kann uns ja auch einer hiesigen Lokals führen?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Rockwood_V (13. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin!
Großes Lob an alle fleißigen Helfer. Ich bin sehr beeindruckt von dem was ihr das so gebastelt habt. Ich freue mich immer wieder, dort zu fahren. 
Danke, danke, danke.
Nach langer Zeit schaue ich mir die Veränderungen mal an.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.
Grüße
Ach, falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt hatte, ich wollte nur mal Danke sagen ( ehrlich gemeint)!


----------



## berty_sz (17. Mai 2016)

[QUOTE="jaamaa, post: 

Alle die den Einstieg vom oberen Forstweg suchen... Links vom Holzstapel 220






[/QUOTE]...die Bäume sind weg - also den schmalen Weg rein!


----------



## jaamaa (17. Mai 2016)

Jo, Holzstapel 220 ist weg. Man sieht aber den Traileinstieg ganz gut


----------



## Dustins (13. August 2016)

Servus, 

neulich wurde ich beim Biken von einem Wanderer angesprochen; es gibt im Bereich des Umspannwerkes scheinbar einen Greifvogel der sich in seinem Revier bedroht fühlt und gern mal zu hackt. Der nette Wanderer berichtet von Fahrradfahrern die ein ähnliches Erlebnis erfahren konnten. Der man lief mit einer kleinen Astkabel umher, um sich ggf. zu verteidigen. 

Ob was dran ist weiß ich nicht, aber seid gewarnt!

Dann noch was in eigener Sache. Nach langer Auszeit fahre ich wieder öfter durch den Höhenzug, vorzugsweise Bismarkturm Richtung Gebhardshagen und dann Adlerhorst. Auf dem dem Bismarkturm-Trail scheint ein Biker etwas Probleme mit der Dosierung seiner Bremse zu haben und vor fast jeder Kurve hinterlässt er eine Bremsspur. Das stößt bekanntermaßen bei Wanderern immer negativ auf. 
Wenn es ein einmaliges Ding wäre hätte ich nichts geschrieben, aber es kommt wirklich sehr häufig vor.

Wenn Du das liest, dann versuch dein Bestes und dosiere vernünftig.
Wenn Ihr jemanden seht, dann versucht ihn zu sensibilisieren. 
Aus der Vergangenheit weiß ich um die drohende Spannung zwischen Wandervolk und Radlern- mit der Konsequenz des Stöckchenlegens.

VG


----------



## Baumknutscher (20. August 2016)

Moin,

ich bin neu in Braunschweig und auf der Suche nach netten Gebieten für halbtägige Ausflüge (also nicht Harz). 

Ich war bisher einmal im Elm unterwegs, habe da allerdings nur einen einzigen kurzen und verwaisten Trail gefunden. Als nächstes wollte ich mir mal den Salzgitter-Höhenzug anschauen und mich vorher etwas informieren, damit ich diesmal etwas erfolgreicher bin. 

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, wo man hier am besten startet (vmtl. SZ-Lebenstedt) und wo man ein paar gute Trails finden kann?


----------



## tobone (20. August 2016)

Moin
Elm muss man die trails kennen sind manchmal schwer zu finden.
Sz starten wir meistens in Lichtenberg . Dann zur Burg und zum bismarkturm. Gibt da einen netten kammweg.
Asse hat auch hohe traildichte


----------



## OrganixXx (20. August 2016)

Ich hätte auch mal Bock auf ne kleine Trailkunderunde von nem erfahrenen Höhenzugler. War schon n paarmal alleine unterwegs, so richtig schöne Dinger waren allerdings nicht dabei.


----------



## jaamaa (26. August 2016)

@Baumknutscher, OrganixXx

Servus...

Meldet euch doch einfach mal wenn ihr Fahren wollt. Ab nächster Woche hätte ich wieder etwas Zeit... allerdings eher spontan. Aber vielleicht passt es und ich kann euch die unzähligen Trails des Höhenzuges näher bringen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TankedJoker (22. September 2016)

Würde mich mal interessiert mit anmelden. Komme zwar nicht unmittelbar aus der Nähe, aber 40 min Autofahrt geht noch klar.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Oktober 2016)

TankedJoker schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessiert mit anmelden. Komme zwar nicht unmittelbar aus der Nähe, aber 40 min Autofahrt geht noch klar.


Sonntag Vormittag?!


----------



## TankedJoker (17. Oktober 2016)

Oh Sorry eben erst deinen Post gelesen. Wie schaut es kommendes Wochenende aus?


----------



## jaamaa (19. Oktober 2016)

Da eher nicht...


----------



## BlackCubeSZ (21. November 2016)

Hey ho,

wollte mal Grüße im "Heimat-Thread" da lassen.
Nach dem ich die letzten 3 1/2 Jahre mal die Halden im Ruhrgebiet, sowie die Haard erkundet habe, geht es für mich nun beruflich weiter nach Hamburg. 
Mal schauen, was dort so in Sachen MTB geht. 

So schön und praktisch wie im Höhenzug wirds bestimmt nicht, aber auf Grund der Entfernung von nur noch 200km und bald wieder einem Fahrzeug mit Transportmöglichkeit meines Bikes, werde ich wohl auch das ein oder andere Mal zum Heimat-Bike-Urlaub vorbeischauen.

Danke fürs Instandhalten der Trails 

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## jaamaa (21. November 2016)

Moin...

Abgesehen davon dass Hamburg eine tolle Stadt ist, hast du da doch die Harburger Berge. Sollen ganz ordentlich sein.
Wenn du dich dort auskennst, sag mal Bescheid. Bin öfter in HH und wollte schon immer mal dort in die Berge.

VG


----------



## Stoni (28. November 2016)

War am Sonntag mal wieder Richtung Osterlinde unterwegs - die Waldarbeiter haben wieder einmal ganze Arbeit geleistet, überall zerfahrene Wege, Strauchwerk, Äste und Bäume im Weg........gleiches auf der anderen Seite der Burg, vom Adlerhorst runter nach Gebhardshagen nur Vibratorwege und vieles einfach kaputt gefahren und breit gemacht.......


----------



## Maxim87 (3. Dezember 2016)

War heute unterwegs und da muss ich Stoni recht geben, die haben da so schlimm gewütet mit dem Maschinen...

Vorher



Nachher


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (2. Januar 2017)

alles fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (9. Januar 2017)

über welche Runde und wie rum? - vielleicht raffe ich mich am WE mal wieder auf......


----------



## jaamaa (9. Januar 2017)

Moin...

Ein Trail in der Nähe der Revierförsterei ist dicht. Sollte eigentlich zusammen mit dem Holy eine schöne Runde bilden. Klingt also nach etwas Arbeit im Frühjahr


----------



## Maxim87 (9. Januar 2017)

Ja da sieht es echt schlimm aus. Fahre da gerne immer lang wenn ich den Hund mit habe, da kann er sich abkühlen.
Aber heute war es nicht nötig

Hoffe wir kriegen noch mehr Schnee...


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass...

Es gibt einige wenige hier im HZ die bereit sind teils Material, viel Zeit und noch mehr Schweiß zu investieren, um einen Teil der Trails zu pflegen, zu optimieren oder nach einem Harvestereinsatz auch wieder komplett zu Reanimieren. Auch wenn alle, auch die die eher der passiveren Fraktion angehören, von diesem Engagement profitieren, wird dies prinzipiell natürlich gerne gemacht, da es einem selber ja auch ein vielfältigeres Biken auf schöneren Trails ermöglicht.

Ärgerlich wird es aber dann, wenn schmale Pfade durch Vierbeiner nach Regenfällen, wenn der Boden besonders tief ist, zertrampelt werden.
Ich habe grundsätzlich überhaupt kein Problem mit den Mädels wenn der Boden einigermaßen trocken ist (auch wenn es ihnen nach dem NWaldLG  nicht erlaubt ist diese Wege zu nutzen). Ich bin da auch eher sehr rücksichtsvoll, besonders mit den quietschenden Bremsen. Jedoch scheinen viele der oft noch jungen Reiterinnen die Problematik nicht zu erkennen, deshalb wurde an manchen Stellen versucht die Problematik mit Hindernissen verschiedenster Art zu lösen was teils auch gut funktioniert.

Noch viel ärgerlicher wird es, wenn übermotivierte Mountainbiker meinen, diese Barrikaden mal eben wie die Blöden direkt vor meinen Augen zerstören oder entfernen zu müssen, weil sie es für das Werk des berüchtigten Stöckchenlegers halten und dann noch nicht einmal nach Erklärungversuchen diesbezüglich Einsicht zeigen.
Leute... es gibt diese Spezies schon lange nicht mehr. Hier Im Wald ist es friedlich. Es ist einfach ein Hindernis das man überfährt oder schlimmstenfalls wo man sein Bike rüber heben muss.
Wenn man natürlich wie die heutige Truppe mit E-Bike unterwegs ist, kann das natürlich schon aufgrund des Gewichts vorkommen, dass man sein Bike nicht hoch bekommt!

Euch kann ich nur sagen, dass wenn man schon wie heute ganz selbstverständlich die Trails benutzt (ganze 4 Trails die ihr heute abgefahren seid, wären so eigentlich nicht oder nicht mehr existent) nicht unbedingt die Arbeit anderer mit Füßen treten und anschließend noch eine große Lippe riskieren sollte.
Da dann doch lieber einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Allen anderen viel Spaß auf den netten Trails im westlichen HZ 



...und falls jemand einen Schlüssel auf dem Holy verloren hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2017)

Wir sind demnächst auch mal wieder in SZ.

Wie sieht es aus vom Bismarckturm  über Adlerhorst Richtung Burg? Alles soweit fahrbar? Oder haben die Harvester viel zerstört?


----------



## mR_n1c3 (22. Mai 2017)

Bismarckturm über Adlerhorst bis zu Burg ist super fahrbar . Auf dem Adlerhorst Trail ist es an manchen Stellen ein wenig eng , die Büsche geben gut gas bei dem Wetter 

Leider sind auf dem Adlerhorst Trail auch frische Markierungen an den Bäumen , also wird dort bald (oder demnächst ...??) " Geerntet ". Ich hoffe, die zerstören den Trail nicht zu stark!


@jaamaa : Genau so schaut es aus !!! Jeder, der etwas länger im Wald am Biken ist weis doch wie ein Weg aussehen kann , wenn den viele Reiter nutzen .Wenn es dann noch geregnet hat, ist an manchen stellen quasi kaum ein Durchkommen mehr mit dem MTB geschweige denn zu Fuß möglich. Und das besonders, wenn es bergauf geht 
Nicht schön , aber Ok ....dann meide ich diese Wege.Leben und Leben lassen.

ABER , besonders der Holy Trail (wo ersichtlich sein sollte, wie viel Arbeit denn dort drin steckt), sollten nicht von den "zerstört/zertrampelt" werden .
Deswegen kann ich es auch nicht verstehen , was da dran so schwierig ist , ein Hindernis zu überfahren oder kurz sein Bike drüber zu heben . Wenn das die Option ist, das der Trail weiter fahrbar bleibt, nem ich das doch gerne in kauf. Lieber ein Hindernis (wir fahren immer noch Mountainbikes   ) zb. auf dem Zubringer zum Holy überwinden , als dort irgendwann nicht mehr hochfahren zu können , weil alles kaputt getrampelt ist . Wobei der Weg hoch das kleinere übel ist ....es laufen ja allen Ernstes welche mit Ihrem Pferd ÜBER den Holy inkl. den Rampen/Anlieger usw .
 Da fehlen mir echt die Worte  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (23. Mai 2017)

Schon komisch...

Im Harz schaffen wir doch so unbeliebte Mountainbiker es uns mit dem Harzclub und der Nationalparkverwaltung anzunähern um allen Interessengruppen gerecht zu werden und hier im Provinzwald... ja da meinen doch einige Sie müssten lieber ihren Egoismus ausleben und sogar gegen selbige Nutzergruppe angehen. Derartig Dummes habe ich noch nicht erlebt! 
Das man letztendlich im gleichen Boot sitzt, ist eigentlich nicht wirklich schwierig zu verstehen! 

Wenn man mal so darüber nachdenkt, kann einem schon speiübel werden.


Falls bei der Gruppe von Sonntag noch Diskussionsbedarf besteht, darf sich gerne dazu geäußert werden... gerne auch persönlich. Falls zwischenzeitlich bei einigen doch noch die Erkenntnis gekommen ist, dass das Verhalten am Sonntag großer Bullshit gewesen ist, würde ich euch empfehlen einfach mal mit anzupacken. Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, also das mit dem Anpacken, denn ohne dem wird es diese  Trailvielfalt irgendwann nicht mehr geben. Und mit ein paar Leuten ist das halt nicht zu schaffen.

Außerdem habe ich persönlich nun wirklich kein Bock mehr mir für andere den A.... aufzureißen und mich anschließend dafür noch anpöbeln zu lassen. 

Nee... so nicht!


----------



## Edith L. (19. August 2018)

Na, ist ja hier ein bisschen eingeschlafen.

In noch guter Erinnerung an die Nettlinger Runde habe ich jetzt mal wieder angefangen mich parallel zum Höhenzug von hieraus weiter Richtung Westen mit dem MTB durchzuarbeiten. Die Anfahrt ist zwar eher suboptimal aber was ich da bereits von den Winterrunden mit dem RR von der Straße sah, muss mit dem MTB einfach nun doch mal weiter erkundet werden.



marco.sz schrieb:


> Empfehlen könnte ich noch das Bereler Ries. Sieht von aussen ziemlich unspektakulär aus, hat aber einen rasanten Trail am Waldrand entlang.



Und da bin ich heute mal durch, besser, rundherum gemosht. Das hat ja richtig Potential sich bei der geringsten Unachtsamkeit schön an der nächsten Buche zu zerlegen! Wie geil!

Das nächste Waldstück hinterließ dafür einige Fragezeichen!


----------



## Edith L. (26. August 2018)

So heute das letzte Augustwochenende ausnutzen und über Salder mal wieder in die SZ-Ghetto Mountains rein.
Top Wetter, sollte es nicht den ganzen Tag regnen, aber dafür leider auf den Trails auch viel los da oben (Volkswandertag?). Mit ein paar freundlichen Worten und Lächeln arrangiert man sich irgendwie. Irgendwann gewann die Verlockung auf heimischen Pflaumenkuchen, daher heute auch nur knapp 60 Kilometer.


----------



## Stoni (22. Juni 2019)

Wie sieht denn der Holy derzeit aus, wollte mal wieder Richtung Lichtenberge?


----------



## mR_n1c3 (23. Juni 2019)

Der Holy ist bestens zu fahren. Die Wildschweine spielen nur immer mal wieder, neben dem Trail, wilde Sau.

Es sind auch ein zwei Attraktionen weniger (der erste Holzjump zb) der war mittlerweile so morsch, das er raus mussten.Und eine Kurve wurde von den Schweinen umgegraben. Ansonsten ist alles beim Alten, also Top zu fahren.
Es lohnt sich zz leider auch nicht dort etwas neues hinzustellen, da im oberen Bereich gefühlt jeder zweite Baum markiert wurde. Muss erst mal abgewartet werden, wann die gefällt werden,  und wie es dort da nach der "Ernte" ausschaut. Daher erst mal nur die üblichen "instandhaltungsarbeiten"  =)


----------



## Toxicdonkey (16. Februar 2020)

Moin, an alle die im Frühjahr den Adlerhorst fahren wollen, es liegen sehr viele Bäume quer auf dem Trail und einigen sind entwurzelt und warten nur darauf umzufallen, also bitte umsichtig fahren .. waren zu groß um sie alleine aus dem Weg zu schaffen


----------



## Stoni (16. Februar 2020)

DAnke für die Info, wollte da eigentlich nächste Woche mal wieder hin.......


----------



## kuczerek (22. Februar 2020)

Bin da gestern mal wieder drüber geklettert. Die Trail ist im Grunde in Ordnung. Es liegen viele kleine Äste drum, ist aber auf jeden Fall fahrbar. Vielleicht hat da schon jemand aufgeräumt. Umgefallene Bäume gibt es nur zwei. Eine große Fichte kurz unter dem Aderlerhorst in der Senke und eine Birke am Ende der Abfahrt Richtung Reihersee.
Dafür ist dieser nette Verbindungstrail durch Baumfällarbeiten leider gerade zu ?


----------



## Stoni (22. Februar 2020)

@kuczerek ......danke für die Info, geht denn der Holy und die WEge rüber nach Oelber soweit?


----------



## kuczerek (22. Februar 2020)

Stoni schrieb:


> @kuczerek geht denn der Holy und die WEge rüber nach Oelber soweit?


Ich kenne die Bezeichnung Holy leider nicht. Bin aus Richtung Oelber gekommen, da ist auch alles OK. Es gibt ja diesen Verbindungstrail von der Burgruine zum Adlerhorst, welcher am am Ende immer etwas schlammig ist. Dort liegt ein fetter Baum drin und man muss ziemlich drum herum klettern. Die coole Abfahrt zur Kneippstelle in Osterlinde ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Ist das der Holy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (22. Februar 2020)

ja,...das sollte der Holy-Trail sein - der Hügel heisst wirklich "Holy"!

Die schlammige Verbindung / Abkürzung zum Adlerhorst nennt sich Wildschweinpfad......wegen der Schlammlöcher, die auch im Sommer selten austrocknen.


----------



## kuczerek (22. Februar 2020)

Stoni schrieb:


> ...wegen der Schlammlöcher, die auch im Sommer selten austrocknen.


Stimmt, da ist es fast immer nass


----------



## Toxicdonkey (27. Februar 2020)

Ah man lernt nie aus  Fahre dort schon ewig und wusste nicht wie es genannt wird


----------



## Torsan (31. März 2021)

Kleines Update zum Osterlinde-Trail:

Stand 2021-03-31 ist die Zufahrt zum Trail gesperrt. 

Der Trail selber scheint komplett zerstört zu sein. Ein Kumpel hat Fotos, die ich bei Interesse posten kann.

Sehr, sehr schade! 😥


----------



## Nolti (31. März 2021)

Torsan schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Osterlinde-Trail:
> 
> Stand 2021-03-31 ist die Zufahrt zum Trail gesperrt.
> 
> ...


Na, ob ein generelles Betretungsverbot zulässig ist, würde ich schon in Frage stellen. Mal schauen ob das Verbot auch für Ernter und Motorsägenliebhaber gilt 😡


----------



## Jensen4711 (31. März 2021)

_Wo ist der Osterlinde Trail?_


----------



## Stoni (31. März 2021)

Ja, hatte ich auch schon gehört - die Forstarbeiter haben ganze Arbeit geleistet, das dauert 2 Jahre, bis da wieder richtig was geht - einfach nur ärgerlich! 

Ob sich das obige Verbot für Radfahrer und Fussgänger so begründen lässt, das bezweifel ich mal, der WEg war schon immer da und wurde genutzt, der Wald ist ein Allgemeingut und dient der Naherholung, gerade auf festen Waldwegen. Hatte da vor Jahren mal ne Begegnung mit einem cholerischen Bauern, da half kein REden........

@Jensen4711 das ist der Holy-Trail, 2. WEg im Wald, linke Seite, wenn man von Osterlinde die ASphaltstrasse hochfährt.


----------



## Jensen4711 (31. März 2021)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## MirkoW (6. April 2021)

Das ist wirklich sehr sehr schade und unbegründet. Bis auf die kleine Brück gab es dort doch kein "walduntypischen" Hindernisse.  
Eine generelle Sperrung steht zudem auch im Widerspruch mit dem allgemeinen Betretungsrecht des Waldes. 
Leider scheint es in der Region BS derzeit Mode zu sein, unbegründet MTB Strecken abzureißen, welche seit Jahrzehnten bestehen (ist ja in der Asse auch passiert).

Viell. sollte man mal eine Aufräumaktion organisieren, wenn man 20-30 Leute zusammenbekommt ist das doch an einem Tag geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsan (6. April 2021)

Baumaßnahmen waren die kleine Brücke und die Schanze am Ende des Trails sah neu aus. 

Es gibt eine Initiative in Lichtenberg einen offiziellen Trail auf die Beine zu stellen, Genehmigung liegt wohl schon vor. Einfach mal beim MTV Lichtenberg auf die Homepage schauen.

Ich denke nicht, dass es ohne Übereinkommen mit dem Förster dort weitergeht.


----------



## Stoni (6. April 2021)

Die Förster haben da wenig zu sagen und können nur vermitteln, der Wald ist überwiegend in Privatbesitz bzw. Forstgemeinschaften.....

Danke für den Hinweis mit der IG im MTV - gute Idee!









						Mountain Biking
					

MTB Trail in Salzgitter Lichtenberg. Nach fast drei Jahren sind alle Genehmigungen durch und im Frühjahr kann mit dem Bau begonnen werden.




					www.mtv-lichtenberg.de


----------



## Edith L. (6. April 2021)

Na, das ist doch super! Sowas überhaupt bei einer Kommune durchzubekommen. RESPEKT!


Btw: Die üblichen Wege laufen sich (meistens) selbst nach den übelsten Harvestereinsätzen wieder ein. Gerade jetzt wo, ganz Deutschland coronabedingt das "Spaziergehen" entdeckt, wird jeder bisherige schmale Pfad zum Highway ausgetrampelt. Da wird dann versucht, das Begehen des gesamten Waldes zu verhindern oder zu erschweren.


----------



## Stoni (7. April 2021)

Gerade mit dem MTV geschrieben, die sind auch am Holy dran - aktuell haben es wohl einige Biker dort etwas übertrieben, daher die REaktion - die Besitzer sind  trotzdem offen für eine Diskussion, möchten aber auch die ERgebnisse der MTV-Strecke abwarten.

Bitte haltet am Holy vorerst die Füsse still, es wäre doch sehr schade, wenn wir dort nicht mehr fahren dürften!


----------



## Torsan (7. April 2021)

Danke für Info! Ich hatte dem Trail-Initiator auch eine Email letzte Woche geschrieben, aber leider bisher keine Antwort bekommen. Wie lange hat es bei Dir gedauert? ;-)


----------



## Stoni (7. April 2021)

Hab ihn gestern angeschrieben, die Emailadresse ist auf der MTV-Seite, und nach der Möglichkeit einer Unterstützung als passives Mitgleid im Verein gefragt - auch da ist er dran und es sollte bald eine Lösung kommen, damit das Geld auch auf der MTB-Strecke ankommt und nicht in anderen Vereinsabteilungen versickert........solche SAchen sind mir dann eine Unterstützung wert, ähnlich wie bei den DEisterfreunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsan (7. April 2021)

Danke für die Info! Ich schiebe dann mal einen Reminder nach!

100%ige Zustimmung, ich sehe es wir Du. Gerne würde ich mich beteiligen, auch mal die Schaufel schwingen, aber es gilt zu vermeiden, dass mein Einsatz in MTB-fremden Sportarten verickert. Ich bin schon halber "Vereinsmeyer".

Und so lange der Trail gesperrt ist, gibt es halt für das Wochenende auch genügend Alternativen in der Nähe SZ, HI.


----------



## Stoni (7. April 2021)

Yepp, der BOP und der Flowtrail in Badze sind ja auch wieder offen und drumherum gibt es genug Strecken, insbesondere den Kammtrail vom Tosmar und vom Griesberg.......oder mal die andere Seite am SAuberg/Sothenberg nutzen, da gibt es ebenfalls einen Kammtrail......wer suchet, der findet!


----------



## Torsan (7. April 2021)

Den Kammtrail Tosmar habe ich in meiner Planung. Vielleicht hast Du da noch mal Details oder reicht da Komoot?  

Fahre auch mal gerne Bodensteiner Klippen, Wohldenberg - selbst da sind nette Trail-Stücke.
Auch am Mun-Depot / Kapelle Ottbergen findet man nette Strecken.


----------



## Stoni (7. April 2021)

Komoot reicht, einfach vom Forsthaus Söhre hochfahren und Richtung Diekholzen runter, ist als Wanderweg ausgeschildert - zurück am Waldrand oder im Wald bis Forsthaus Söhre.

Zum Griesbergtrail einfach vom BOP ins Maiental rüber, da gibt es eine Verbindung oberhalb der Kleingärtnerparzellen, dann vor dem Ende der ASpaltstrasse letzter Stich links rein und am Ende dem Panoramaweg/Trail folgen (Maiental hoch ist jetzt zu matschig, im Sommer OK), die Turmstrasse auf Asphalt hochpumpen, ca 100m vorm Fernsehturm geht links ein Weg rein, dem folgen, dann solltest du den REst finden........ der spuckt dich, wenn alles klappt, im BOP wieder aus.....

Achja, und den Finkenweg nicht vergessen, der soll aber derzeit durch Forstarbeiten etwas gelitten haben. Vom BOP-Parkplatz der Strasse weiter folgen, dann ganz oben am Ortberg Richtung Dreiländereck, weiter zum Bosenberg und rüber zum Aussichtsturm, von dort ist es nur ein Sprung bis zum Einstieg in den Flowtrail......have fun!

Ich nutze immer MApy.CZ auf dem Handy, da sind kleinste Wildschweinpfade und Höhenlinien drauf und führen einen sicher nach Hause......


----------



## Edith L. (7. April 2021)

Komoot ist schon super! Einfach mal nach Routen suchen und anpassen. In der gesamten Ecke kann man sich über geniale Strecken wirklich nicht beschweren!

Man kann im übrigen einem Verein auch eine zweckgebundene Spende zukommen lassen!


----------



## Torsan (7. April 2021)

Stoni schrieb:


> Komoot reicht, einfach vom Forsthaus Söhre hochfahren und Richtung Diekholzen runter, ist als Wanderweg ausgeschildert - zurück am Waldrand oder im Wald bis Forsthaus Söhre.
> 
> Zum Griesbergtrail einfach vom BOP ins Maiental rüber, da gibt es eine Verbindung oberhalb der Kleingärtnerparzellen, dann vor dem Ende der ASpaltstrasse letzter Stich links rein und am Ende dem Panoramaweg/Trail folgen (Maiental hoch ist jetzt zu matschig, im Sommer OK), die Turmstrasse auf Asphalt hochpumpen, ca 100m vorm Fernsehturm geht links ein Weg rein, dem folgen, dann solltest du den REst finden........ der spuckt dich, wenn alles klappt, im BOP wieder aus.....
> 
> ...


Perfekt und vielen Dank! Ich versuche die vorgeschlagene Strecke am Wochenende gleich mal nachzufahren.
Falls Du in der Nähe bist und Dich als Guide anbieten willst, ich würde nicht kneifen.

mapy.cz ist auch ein guter Tip! Sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr brauchbar aus!


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2021)

Reges Interesse an dem Holy... 🤔

Zur Erklärung:
Der letzte Teil war nicht natürlichem Ursprungs und wurde geduldet, bis... ja bis jeder Depp meinte er müsse es in alle Welt hinaus posaunen.
Daraus resultierend, eskalierte die Situation dann vor Ort.
Ist leider heutzutage so, aber mich kotzt es trotzdem an... zumal ich und wenige andere Biker da viel Arbeit und Herzblut investiert haben. Allein die mehrmaligen Harvester Einsätze in den vergangenen Jahren haben unzählige Blasen beim Wiederherstellen der Trails dort gekostet.

Nun lasst das Teil Geschichte sein! Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann wieder eine Chance.

Und ja... Komoot ist kacke und mit der Grund für den Status Quo


----------



## Edith L. (25. August 2021)

Viel, viel schlimmer ist strava!!!


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Viel, viel schlimmer ist strava!!!


Ich dachte immer, strava wäre mehr für's Ego... und zum Prahlen 😁.

Ich denke, wenn's um Trails geht, ist komoot da schon führend in der Zerstörung.
Benutze es ja selber... sogar in der Premium. Aber nur für mich, nicht öffentlich, zum Planen und fahren... und auch nur wegen der Sprachansage, weil ich kein Handyhalter an meinem Bike haben will.
Handy muss am Körper sein. Ist ab S3 von Vorteil, wenn Biker und Bike sich trennen 😆


----------



## Edith L. (25. August 2021)

Bei strava sind aber die Segmente das Böse! Das zieht...... Schei...... Fliegen......an, you know!
Auf komoot gepostete Touren sind ja eher nur begrenzt in der Verbreitung.

Aber Corona führte eben zum Aufmarsch im Wald und mit den eHobeln kommt heute auch der letzte Antisportnerd überall hin.

Ich bin aber auch nur ne CC-Schwucke und daher anspruchslos was "Trails" angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (15. April 2022)

GEht es denn mit dem Holy irgendwie weiter - hatte mal gehört, die Lichtenberger stehen dort im Kontakt mit den Eigentümern?


----------

